# BikeYoke REVIVE - Daten, Fakten, Hilfe, Tipps und Tricks



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2018)

In diesem Thema soll es um unsere REVIVE gehen, und ich werde versuche, alle relevanten Informationen, Fragen, Daten, Fakten, die im Laufe dieses Threads aufkommen* in diesem ersten Beitrag festzuhalten*, damit man nicht immer wieder suchen muss, wo das denn nun zu finden war.
Glaubt mir: Es gibt nicht Nervigeres, als alles immer und immer wieder erklären zu müssen.

Ab hier geht´s los, viel Spaß



*Einbau: Fett oder Montage-/Carbonpaste?*

Eine Sattelstütze sollte möglichst mit einem zähen Fett im Rahmen verbaut werden.
Der Grund hierfür ist das Fett Korrosion und eintretendem Wasser vorbeugt.
Carbonpasten oder Montagepasten haben meist kleine, harte Partikel, die die Reibung erhöhen aber gleichzeitig die Anodisierung des Rohres abscheuern können. Deshalb sind Pasten zur Reibungserhöhung möglichst zu vermeiden.
Ein sauber gearbeiteter Rahmen mit passender Toleranz am Sitzrohr klemmt auch mit Fett mehr als ausreichend gut.

*Allgemeines Benutzen der REVIVE*

Um die Stütze abzusenken, sollte man die Stütze vor dem Betätigen des Hebels leicht entlasten, und erst dann den Sattel in Richtung des Sitzrohres nach unten/vorne drücken.
Dies dient der Schonung der Gleitlager, ermöglicht besseres Ansprechen und verringert auch die Hebelkräfte am Remote.

*Allgemeine Vorgehensweise zur Einstellung/Kontrolle des Luftdruckes:*
1. Stütze aufrecht hinstellen (Stütze kann dazu im Bike bleiben)
2. Stütze resetten und wieder ausfahren lassen
3. Stütze ausgefahren ca. 30 Sekunden lang stehen lassen, damit das Öl nach unten laufen kann.
4. Sattelklemmschalen und Abdeckkappe abnehmen.
5. Pumpe aufschrauben

Falls Luft abgelassen werden soll, unbedingt Ablassmechanismus der Pumpe nutzen und Luft LANGSAM entweichen lassen. Wenn Luft zu schnell abgelassen wird, besteht Risiko eines Ölverlusts!

6. Stütze wieder auf 250psi aufpumpen.
7. Pumpe abnehmen und darauf achten, dass beim Abschrauben der Pumpe keine Luft aus der Stütze entweicht.
8. Abdeckkappe und die Sattelklemmschalen wieder anbringen.

*ACHTUNG: Den Adapter zur Luftbefüllung nur LEICHT aufschrauben. Wenn er zu fest angezogen wird, kann sich der abdichtende O-Ring nach innen quetschen und den Ventilstift quasi "klemmen/festhalten". Selbst wenn die Pumpe abgenommen wird, kann dann der Adapter selbst das Ventil kurzzeitig offenhalten, so dass Luft entweicht.
Das Gleiche gilt auch für Gabeln und Dämpfer bei denen kein Adapter notwendig ist: Pumpen und Adapter müssen nicht angeknallt werden. Das schadet dem O-Ring und kann eben auch zu Problemen führen. Pumpen und Pumpenadapter dichten auch leicht aufgeschraubt wunderbar.*


*Kann ich meine REVIVE am Sattel aufhängen oder anheben?*
Es passiert in der Regel nichts, wenn das Bike am Sattel angehoben oder aufgehängt wird, und man kann das Bike vorsichtig am Sattel anheben oder einhängen.
Man sollte allerdings nicht bewusst/absichtlich am Sattel oder an der Stütze ziehen, denn auch wenn etwaige in die Lockout-Kammer gesaugte Luft durch die Nutzung der Resetfunktion wieder entfernt werden, so können in seltenen Fällen durch die beim Ziehen entstandenen Unterdrücke auch O-ringe beschädigt werden.

*Kann ich meine REVIVE in einem Fahrradständer klemmen?*
Sofern man die Klemmkräfte ausreichen niedrig hält, und mit weichen und sauberen Klemmbacken arbeitet (z.B. Holz oder weicher Kunststoff/Gummi), kann man die REVIVE auch am oberen Rohr vorsichtig klemmen.
Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass sich das Fahrrad nach unten mit der Schwerkraft auspendeln kann und die Stütze nicht unnötig auf Biegung beansprucht wird.



*Wie führe ich einen Service durch?*

Wenn das innere Rohr verdreckt ist, oder die Pins/Gleitlager verschlissen sind, dann sollte ein Rohrservice, ein sog. "Lower Tube Service" durchgeführt werden. Das sollte von einem unserem Servicecenter gemacht werden, es ist aber auch innerhalb kurzer Zeit selbst zu erledigen, wenn man nur etwas geschickt ist. Dies geschieht jedoch IMMER auf eigene Gefahr.
Ein Video dazu findest du hier:




Die Luft muss für den einfachen Rohrservice übrigens nicht abgelassen werden, das sollte sogar vermieden werden, wenn möglich. Falls du dennoch die Luft ablassen möchtest, dann folge unbedingt der Anleitung zum richtigen Einstellen/Kontrollieren des Luftdruckes.
Das obere Gleitlager muss in der Regel bei den ersten Services nicht ersetzt werden. Wichtiger ist es, das Rohr zu reinigen, neu zu fetten und Pins und Schaumstoffring zu ersetzen.

*Empfohlene Schmierfette:*

*r.s.p. Soft grease*
*r.s.p. Slick Kick*
*Buzzy´s Slick Honey*
*SRAM Butter*
*KS Post Paste*
*Empfohlenes Hydrauliköl:*
Wir verwenden *Mobil DTE 10 Excel 15, gemischt mit 5% R.S.P. No Stick Slip*. Die passenden Ölmengen für die jeweiligen Längen findet ihr unten in den Anhängen. Die kinematische Viskosität des Mobil Öls beträgt 15.8mm²/s bei 40°C.
Unsere REVIVE funktioniert auch mit anderen Dämpferölen, vorzugsweise ähnlicher Visokosität, jedoch können andere Öle das Verhalten bei niedriger Temperatur, oder Stick-Slip und Reset-Eigneschaften beeinflussen.
Eine Übersicht viele Suspension-Öle findet man zum Beispiel hier:





						Suspension Fluid - Pvdwiki
					






					www.peterverdone.com
				




*ACHTUNG:*
*WD40, Brunox oder ähnliche Kriechöle haben an oder in einer REVIVE nichts verloren!!!
Auch andere Sprays sind oft denkbar ungeeignet für die Pflege, da diese öftmals Lösungmittel enthalten, die Dichtungen oder Beschichtungen angreifen, oder das Schmierfett auswaschen.*

Auch ist es für die Funktion von Nachteil, wenn in das untere Rohr zusätzlich geölt wird.

Empfehlenswert ist es hingegen, den Abstreifer regelmäßig auch von außen mit etwas Federgabel oder Dämpferfett zu pflegen. Dies vermindert das Risiko von eindringendem Wasser und hält die Dichtung geschmeidig.

Gute Zangen für die Montage und Demontage von Sicherungsringen:

Für den großen Sicherungsring
Knipex 48 41 J21
https://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1216&L=0&page=art_detail&parentID=1365&groupID=1457&artID=34787

Für den kleinen Sicherungsring
Knipex 49 41 A11
https://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1216&L=0&page=art_detail&parentID=1365&groupID=1458&artID=34789


*Troubleshooting REVIVE

Ich habe meine REVIVE resettet und sie hat immer noch vertikales Spiel*
In seltenen Fällen kann sehr viel Luft in die innere Kammer gelangt sein, und/oder das Öl ist sehr aufgeschäumt. Dann kann es nötig sein, mehrere Resetvorgänge zu machen. Zwischen diesen Resetvorgängen sollte man der REVIVE ein paar Minuten geben, damit sich das Öl setzen kann.


*Meine REVIVE gibt ein klein wenig nach, wenn ich sie belaste, obwohl ich mehrmals resettet habe.*
Jede hydraulische Sattelstütze - egal von welcher Marke - kann in geringem Maße komprimiert werden. Dies ist normal und hat verschiedene Gründe. Hier die wichtigsten.

Entgegen der Landläufigen Meinung ist auch Öl zu einem gewissen Maße kompressibel.
O-Ringe, brauchen für gute Funktion und einfache Installion ein klein wenig Spiel in ihren Nuten. Diese können sich dann jeweils um ein paar Zehntel hin- und herbewegen, wenn Druck aufgebracht wird
Rohre verformen sich unter Druck und bauchen beispielsweise aus, wenn sie vom Inneren her unter Druck stehen.
All diese Faktoren tragen dazu bei, dass eine REVIVE um 1-2mm nachgibt (in manchen Fällen auch minimal mehr), wenn man sie stark belastet. Dies ist völlig normal, und hat nichts mit vermeintlich noch eingeschlossener Luft zu tun, die nicht durch ein Reset entfernt werden konnte.


*Mein Remote-Hebel stellt nicht mehr zurück und bleibt in gedrückter Position*
Dies liegt in den meisten Fällen an zwei Dingen:

*Der Ansteuerungsmechanismus am unteren Ende der Stütze ist verdreckt, oder nicht ausreichend gefettet.*
Manche Bikes sammeln durch Waschen oder Reingung im Rahmeninneren eine gewisse Schlacke an, die beim Umdrehen des Bikes an den Mechanismus gelangen kann. Eine Reinigung und Nachfettung der Ansteuerung schafft hier in der Regel Abhilfe. Wenn ein Bike mit viel Wasser oder mit einem Hochdruckreiniger gewaschen wird, empfiehlt es sich, eingedrungenes Wasser und Schlacke aus dem Rahmen zu entfernen, indem man die Sattelstütze entfernt und überschüssiges Wasser durch das Sitzrohr auslaufen lässt und das Rad ausgiebig trocknen lässt, bevor man die Stütze wieder einbaut. Dies schont auch Lager und vor allem das Tretlager.
*Die Stütze hat nicht ausreichend Luftdruck.*
Der gängige Betriebsdruck der Stütze liegt zwischen 210-250 psi. Je weniger Druck, desto weniger schnell fährt die Stütze aus und desto weniger stark stellt der Anlenkungmechanismus zurück. Resette die Stütze zunächst und fahre sie komplett aus. Warte danach ein paar Minuten bevor du die Stütze wie in der Anleitung beschrieben in aufrechter Position auf 250psi aufpumpst. Benutze immer eine Pumpe mit doppelstufigem Ventil, um Luftdruckverlust beim Abschrauben der Pumpe zu verhindern. In seltenen Fällen kann es auch sein, dass sich der Ventileinsatz des Luftventils nach den ersten Ausfahrten etwas gesetzt und dadurch gelockert hat und deshalb ein schleichender Luftverlust besteht, der über Wochen dazu führt, dass minimal Luft entweicht. Mit einem Ventilschlüssel kann der Ventileinsatz wieder auf die korrekten 0,5Nm festgezogen werden, damit das Ventil wieder gut abdichtet.


*Meine Stütze fährt trotz korrekt eingestelltem Druck nur sehr langsam aus und/oder stockt*
Für dieses Symptom gibt es mehrere Fehlermöglichkeiten:

*Zu wenig Druck in der Stütze.*
Lösung: Pumpe die Stütze auf 250psi auf.
*Achtung bei vermutetem Druckverlust*: Nachdem eine Pumpe aufgeschraubt wird, muss sich erst der Schlauch mit Luft aus der Stütze füllen, bevor das Manometer was anzeigt. Aufgrund der kleinen Luftvolumens in einer Stütze und des verhältnismäßig großen Luftvolumens des Schlauches und der Pumpe entspricht der unmittelbar nach Aufschrauben angezeigte Druck deshalb *nicht* dem Druck, der zuvor in der Stütze war. Je nach Pumpe und je nach Stützenlänge können da mehr als 100psi Druckabfall auftreten. Ein solche Druckkontrolle macht also keinen Sinn.
*Sattelklemme klemmt die Sattelstütze zu stark.*
Kontrolliere deine Satteklemme auf korrekten Sitz und korrekte Klemmung. Manche Sattelklemmen klemmen/quetschen das Sitzrohr derart ungleichmäßig, dass das untere Rohr der Sattelstütze verformt wird. Klemme deine Sattelklemme immer nur so stark, dass die Sattelstütze sich beim normalen Fahren gerade nicht im Sitzrohr bewegt und überschreite dabei nicht 5Nm Anzugsmoment an der Sattelklemme.
*Schaumstoffring ist verklebt*
Am unteren Ende der Stütze sind mehrere kleine Löcher, die die Stütze beim Ein- und Ausfahren atmen lassen. Diese Löcher sind auf der Innenseite von einem Schaumstoffring bedeckt, der luftdurchlässig ist und nur verhindert, dass grober Schmutz und Wasser zu leicht eindringen kann. Wenn dieser Schaumstoffring zu viel Öl und/oder Fett oder Wasser aufgenommen hat, dann können diese Löcher verstopft werden und die Luft kann nicht mehr schnell genug aus- oder einströmen. Die Folge ist, dass deine Stütze langsamer ausfährt, und vielleicht sogar kurz stehenbleibt, und sie auch schwerer zu komprimieren ist.
Beheben kannst du dies ganz einfach, indem du den großen Sicherungsring am unteren Ende der Stütze entfernst und dann das äußere Rohr nach oben schiebst. Du kannst dann den Schaumstoffring ganz einfach reinigen und dann das Rohr wieder mit dem Sicherungsring fixieren.
* Das untere Rohr ist intern verdeckt*
In diesem Falle ist ein sogenannter "Lower Servie" fällig, d.h. die untere Rohreinheit muss abgezogen und gereinigt werden. Das kann von unserem Servicecenter gemacht werden, es ist aber auch innerhalb kurzer Zeit selbst zu erledigen, wenn man nur etwas geschickt ist.  Ein Video dazu findest du weiter oben.
*Die Außentemperatur ist sehr niedrig*
Die REVIVE funktioniert auch bei Temperaturen unter 0°C. Allerdings ist zu bedenken, dass der Druck in der Stütze bei der Benutzung bei niedrigen Außentemperaturen deutlich geringer sein kann, als er war, als die Stütze aufgepumpt wurde. Die liegt daran, dass sich Luft beim Abkühlen zusammenzieht. Wenn die Stütze als bei niedrigen Temperaturen genutzt wird, kann es helfen, die Stütze auch bei demtentsprechend niedrigen Temperaturen aufzumpumen, um den Betriebsdruck von 250psi zu erreichen.
Nicht vergessen, den Druck für wärmere Temperaturen wieder anzupassen!


*Der Hebel der REVIVE löst ruckartig aus *
Der Remote-Hebel sollte immer bei unbelasteter Stütze gedrückt werden.
Wenn man auf ausgefahrener REVIVE auf dem Sattel sitzt, so erzeugt das eigene Körpergewicht einen zusätzlichen hohen Druck in der inneren Ölkammer. Dieser Druck muss nun zusätzlich überwunden werden, um das Betätigunsventil zu öffnen, respektive den Remote-Hebel zu betätigen und so erfordert es eine weitaus größere Kraft, als bei unbelasteter Stütze.
Deshalb sollte man immer wie im Handbuch erklärt vorgehen:
1. Sattel leicht entlasten
2. Remote drücken
3. Stütze in Richtung des Sitzrohren drücken und auf gewünscht Position einfahren
4. Remote loslassen

Ein weiterer Grund, warum man die Stütze vorher entlasten sollte ist der, dass man dann einfacher in Richtung des Sitzrohres drücken kann (vorne/unten).
Löste man mit vollem Gewicht die Stütze auslösen, würde die Belastung meist nur stumpf nach unten gehen und damit den Verschleiß an Bushings und Pins erhöhen.
Die Stütze sollte immer mit Druck Richtung Sitzrohrachse abgesenkt werden.


*Die Fernbedienung geht extrem schwer zu drücken*
Dies liegt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach daran, dass die Stütze bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temperaturen benutzt wurde, als sie dann abgestellt wurde.
Zum Beispiel:
Im Winter beim Fahren draußen und abstellen im Haus.
Im Sommer nach Abstellen in der prallen Sonne.
Das Öl in der inneren Kammer dehnt sich beim Wieder-Aufwärmen aus und erzeugt so einen sehr hohen Druck in der inneren Kammer, der mit dem  Fernbedienungshebel nicht oder nur schwer überwunden werden kann.
*Lösung:*
Mit einem 4mm L-Inbusschlüssel (nicht mit dem Quick Reset Hebel) das Reset-Ventil betätigen und einen Reset durchführen. Damit kann der Druck aus der inneren Kammer entweichen, und die Stütze funktioniert wieder wie gewohnt.
*TIPP:*
Die Stütze *nicht komplett ausgefahren* abstellen, dann kann sich das Öl beim erwärmen zusammen mit der Stütze ausdehen und der große Überdruck in der Hydraulikkammer wird vermieden. Der Remote kann sich dann nicht mehr verhärten



*Gewichtsangaben REVIVE:*

125/30.9: 465g
125/31.6: 486g
125/34.9: 530g

160/30.9: 525g
160/31.6: 545g
160/34.9: 590g

185/30.9: 560g
185/31.6: 580g
185/34.9: 630g

Triggy ohne Schelle: 23g
Schelle: 13g

Titanschrauben sparen im Vergleich zu oben ca. 10g.


*Interessante Artikel zum Thema Sattelstützen:*
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/01/24/suspension-tech-how-much-dropper-seatpost-travel-do-you-need/
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/0...termine-what-dropper-post-will-fit-your-bike/
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/0...ntain-your-dropper-seatpost/#comment-32220407
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/14/suspension-tech-how-to-pick-a-dropper-seatpost-remote/

*Marktübersicht Sattelstützenlängen:*
http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/
Vielen Dank @sp00n82 an dieser Stelle, der diese Übersicht erstellt hat und pflegt!


*Testberichte zur REVIVE:*

Outdoor Gear Labs Einzeltest
Outdoor Gear Labs Vergleichstest
Vital MTB shootout
Pinkbike review
Velomotion shootout
Spoke Magazine Einzeltest
Sicklines long term review - part one
Sicklines long term review - part two
NSMB review
MBR shootout
MTBR review
Twentynineinches review
Singletracks review
Vojomag – NL
Vojomag – FR
AMBMAG - AUS
Rotorburn


*Weitere hilfreiche Informationen:*

Wie erkennt man Stützen mit oder ohne Microvalve:
Folgende Seriennummern sind Stützen, die mit Microvalve ab Werk aufgebaut wurden:
1705xxx, 1706xxx, 1707xxx......... und höher
1801xxx, 1802xxx, 1803xxx......... und höher
2705xxx, 2706xxx, 2707xxx......... und höher
2801xxx, 2802xxx, 2803xxx......... und höher


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Januar 2018)

Glückwunsch zum eigenen Herstellerforum! Auf ein gutes und informatives Miteinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (10. Januar 2018)

Meine ist geliefert aber noch nicht montiert - freue mich schon auf's Wochenende


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Luft muss für den einfachen Rohrservice nicht abgelassen werden. Falls du dennoch die Luft ablassen möchtest, dann folge unbedingt der Anleitung zum richtigen Einstellen/Kontrollieren des Luftdruckes.


Ich möchte noch einmal sicher gehen. Wenn ich den Service so wie im Video mache, brauche ich den Druck nicht ablassen? So könnte ich den Sattel montiert lassen.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Januar 2018)

Korrekt, denn du gehst bei diesem Service nicht an die Luftkammer oder Ölkammer.


----------



## G.Heim (12. Januar 2018)

Gibt's Spacer in 30,9 die über den Schaft der Revive passen?

Problem bei meiner Revive 185:
Ich habe sie normalerweise einige Zentimeter im Sattelrohr rausgezogen fixiert.
Bei steilen Abfahrten Löse ich die Sattelklemme und schiebe die Stütze bis auf Anschlag ins Sattelrohr. Leider ist der Anschlag im Knick des Sattelrohrs mit der Zugeinhängung. Ich muss also beim Einschieben ca 1cm über der Sattelklemme stoppen und dann fixieren.
Es wäre nun schön, wenn es fertige Spacer gäbe, mit denen ich den Anschlag an der Sattelklemme hätte. Spacer über den Schaft der Stütze drüber schieben und oben festkleben.

Sicher nur ein Luxusproblem. Aber man kann ja mal fragen.


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2018)

Sorry, solch ein Teil ist mir nicht bekannt.
Warum nicht einfach zu einen Dreher in der Nähe gehen, und so eine Hülse einfach aus schwarzem Plastik schnell drehen lassen?


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2018)

@G.Heim 
Hast du auch schon probiert, den Fuß der Stütze zu drehen? Das kann in deinem Fall schon genügend Platzersparnins bringen.


----------



## G.Heim (12. Januar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sorry, solch ein Teil ist mir nicht bekannt.
> Warum nicht einfach zu einen Dreher in der Nähe gehen, und so eine Hülse einfach aus schwarzem Plastik schnell drehen lassen?


Ja, das werde ich dann wohl machen.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Januar 2018)

Ich habe eine Frage zu dem Video: Der kleinere Außensprengring muss in einer bestimmten Richtung wieder eingesetzt werden. Er hat eine Seite, die etwas gerundet ist und eine Seite, die scharfkantig ist. Ich denke, das kommt vom Stanzen. Im Video (bei 3:00) sieht man, dass die Ausrichtung wichtig ist, weil da extra drauf hingewiesen wird. Da das Video recht schnell abläuft und ohne Ton ist, kann ich nicht erkennen, in welcher Richtung er jetzt eingebaut werden soll. Kannst du das bitte irgendwo dokumentieren?


----------



## treki (13. Januar 2018)

Bis wann wird es die Stütze in 34,9mm Durchmesser, wie in dem anderen Thread bereist angekündigt, verfügbar sein?
Und in welchen Längenvarianten wird es diese Ausführung dann geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (13. Januar 2018)

Soweit ich weiß, kommt bei Sicherungsringen die scharfkantige Seite (wenn vorhanden) immer dorthin, wo sie sich in der Nut abstützt. Also in unserem Falle nach unten. Gelernt habe ich das zumindest so. Ob das tatsächlich so vorgeschrieben ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (13. Januar 2018)

@treki: Warte doch noch ein paar Tage, dann wird man mehr erfahren können. Wir planen aber, in weniger als 3.024.000 Sekunden mit der Auslieferung zu beginnen.


----------



## treki (13. Januar 2018)

Weniger als 35 Tage hört sich schon mal sehr gut an.☺


----------



## Chillout_KA (13. Januar 2018)

Hi @Sackmann

hab gerade den Service meiner Revive 160 gemacht (Austausch der Stifte und des Gleitlagers+ Abstreifer)
Im Inneren war eigentlich alles Super, Nur der Schaumstoffring war ein wenig deformiert und versifft.
Seitliches Spiel ist mit den neuen Stiften auch Geschichte 
Ich muss echt sagen, das Teil ist einfach nur genial !!! Wie einfach du den Besitzern den Service gemacht hast, Wahnsinn

Danke an dieser Stelle auch nochmal für den Email Support (Gleitlager oben)


----------



## SerpentrasD (16. Januar 2018)

Sau gut, die Fehler suche hat sich mir damit erledigt durch diesen Fred.

Wie sollte die revive am besten gelagert werden? 
Mein Bike steht immer leicht angelehnt an die Wand, Stütze ausgefahren. Meine alte wollte nicht richtig ausfahren wenn das Bike zu lange(1-2 Tage) mit gesenkter Stütze gestanden. Macht die revive da auch faxen?


----------



## Sackmann (16. Januar 2018)

Das kann schon mal passieren, dass sie, wenn sie voll abgesenkt ist, nicht auf Knopfdruck sofort ausfährt, wenn sie mal ein zwei Tage steht. Die Dichtungen kleben dann leicht fest. 
Generell sollte man die Stütze auch so ab und an mal bewegen. Wenn eine Stütze (oder Gabel, oder Dämpfer) ein paar Monate stehen ohne bewegt zu werden, ist das nicht unbedingt gut.
Ich achte ehrlich gesagt nicht darauf, wie ich sie abstelle (ausgefahren oder abgesenkt) - mal so, mal so. Prinzipiell schadet es aber nicht, sie ausgefahren abzustellen, denn die Dichtungen sind dann weniger beansprucht. Und außerdem kann sie dann beim ersten Drücken des Hebels nicht unwillig ausfahren, weil sie schon ausgefahren ist. 
Absenken muss man sie dann ja ohnehin, und dazu muss man sie ja belasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Januar 2018)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Hi @Sackmann
> 
> hab gerade den Service meiner Revive 160 gemacht (Austausch der Stifte und des Gleitlagers+ Abstreifer)
> Im Inneren war eigentlich alles Super, Nur der Schaumstoffring war ein wenig deformiert und versifft.
> ...


Hast du andere Gleitstifte genommen? Im Video kommt ja etwas von verschiedenen vor. Bei mir ist das Spiel so minimal, dass es nicht weiter erwähnenswert ist.

@Sackmann Kann ich auch PM600 Military Grease oder Sram Butter für den kleinen Service nehmen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Hast du andere Gleitstifte genommen? Im Video kommt ja etwas von verschiedenen vor. Bei mir ist das Spiel so minimal, dass es nicht weiter erwähnenswert ist.
> 
> @Sackmann Kann ich auch PM600 Military Grease oder Sram Butter für den kleinen Service nehmen?


Up.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Januar 2018)

Es gibt keine unterschiedlichen Stifte mehr. Das war angedacht, aber die REVIVE nutzt jetzt eine andere Lösung zur Reduzierung des Spiels.
SRAM Butter ist in Ordnung, genauso wie SlickHoney. Ob das Military Grease auch geht, kann ich nicht sagen, ich kenn das nicht.
Wir verwenden in unserer Produktion R.S.P. Slick Kick.


----------



## holk (20. Januar 2018)

Ahoi!

Brauch ich für den Umbau der Stütze von 30.9 auf 31.6 nur die untere Rohreinheit https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/product_info.php?info=p45x280_revive---untere-rohreinheit.html&no_boost=1
oder sollte ich noch was mitbestellen?


----------



## Sackmann (20. Januar 2018)

@holk: Nope, das ist alles, was du brauchst.

Ich hab die Info mit dem Fett mal oben mit reingepackt.


----------



## holk (20. Januar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @holk: Nope, das ist alles, was du brauchst.
> 
> Ich hab die Info mit dem Fett mal oben mit reingepackt.


tausend Dank!
Ist bestellt


----------



## R0htabak (21. Januar 2018)

Achtung Luxusproblem:

Ich will mir eine BikeYork - Revive verbauen. Rahmen ist Hightower Größe L und ich könnte beide Längen 160 & 185 fahren.
Abgesehen vom Preisunterschied - was macht Sinn?

Bin die Macken der Reverb leid.

Danke für Eure Meinungen.


----------



## SerpentrasD (21. Januar 2018)

Wenn mehr Hub möglich ist, bzw. die gleiche Sattel höhe zu erreichen dann würde ich immer maximalen Hub Nehmen. 
Der Sattel wäre optimal meiner Meinung direkt Oberkante Sattelrohr eingefahren die beste Lösung.

Auch ein Grund warum ich einen neuen Rahmen suche.


----------



## roli888 (21. Januar 2018)

Habe von 170 Reverb auf 185 Revive gewechselt und würd nicht mehr tauschen wollen. Ganz bis Sattelrohr-Oberkante hab ich trotzdem nicht geschaft bei meiner Schrittlänge.
Danke auch nochmal an Sacki für das geniale Teil


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Januar 2018)

roli888 schrieb:


> Habe von 170 Reverb auf 185 Revive gewechselt und würd nicht mehr tauschen wollen.


Ich auch nicht obwohl ich sie schon nach 3 Monaten mal servicen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo @Sackmann, eine kurze Frage:
Gibt es durch die Einführung der neuen Stütze grade Engpässe bei der 31,6/185?
Habe sie bei dir Mittwoch morgen bestellt „auf Lager“, aber leider noch keine Versandbestätigung (bin so ungeduldig, auch wenn in deiner E-Mail steht, dass es bis zu 4 Tagen dauern kann)


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2018)

Hi, die Stütze ist bereits verschickt, ich bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Sendungsnummer zu verschicken, da ich gerade viel um die Ohren habe. Sorry!
Aber bitte schreibt doch wegen so Etwas nicht hier im Thread, sondern eine E-Mail, oder ruft an - z*ur Not* auch eine PN.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass persönliche Anfragen für die Allgemeinheit nicht interessant sind und deshalb hier nicht hergehören.


----------



## hofschalk (27. Januar 2018)

Perfekt und tut mir leid, ich gebe dir recht was das posten betrifft. Ich Habe es hier geschrieben, falls es anderen auch so gehen sollte und es ja wegen der neuen Stütze möglich gewesen wäre, dass es verständlicherweise zu Verzögerungen kommt.  War nicht als Vorwurf an dich oder deine Firma gemeint.


----------



## Wanze67 (29. Januar 2018)

Hi @Sackmann, dein Tipp dem kalt/warm Phänomen mit teils eingefahrener Stütze entgegen zu wirken hilft, seitdem ich das so mache ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten, danke


----------



## dergabbagandalf (29. Januar 2018)

Ich muss mich mal outen: Beim Service der Stütze habe ich etwas beherzt die Luft abgelassen...dabei kam auch Hydraulik-Öl mit raus. Nach dem echt simplen Service sackt die Stütze bei Belastung nun aber doch rund 4mm ein. Das führe ich auf das verlorene Öl-Volumen zurück.
Wie kann ich das Öl am besten auffüllen, und welches ist hier zu benutzen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Januar 2018)

Zur Info. Nachdem ich die BY 185mm 2 Monate gefahren bin, ging sie beim Versenken nicht mehr so schön geschmeidig nach unten, wie es am Anfang noch war. Den anstehenden kleinen Service habe ich etwas hinausgeschoben, da ich nicht viel Zeit hatte und lieber fahren wollte. Jetzt, wo die Temperaturen fast im 2stelligem Bereich waren, geht sie plötzlich wieder wie am Anfang. Komisch das Ganze, denn sie lief merklich rauer, als es noch kälter war.

Das sie bei Minusgraden langsamer rausgeht, ist klar. Warum sie nun aber wieder geschmeidig läuft, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Es heißt ja, dass der Schaumgummiring unten verdreckt sein kann. Kann der sich auch wieder selbst reinigen?


----------



## AndiBar361 (31. Januar 2018)

Hi, hab mir eine Bikeyoke Revive mit Triggy gekauft, dazu eine Mixmaster Schelle für meine MT7.
Nun ist es so dass die Schraube vom Mixmaster viel zu lang ist für den Triggy. Will die Schraube nun kürzen.
Spricht was dagegen, gehört da noch irgendein spacer dazwischen?


edit: hab mir eine kürzere Schraube im Baumarkt gekauft, keine Ergonomieprobleme, gehört wohl so


----------



## snooze (6. Februar 2018)

Habe leider nix gefunden...
Ist die Revive auch für Sättel mit ovalem Gestell (also Carbon Rails) geeignet?


----------



## pAn1c (6. Februar 2018)

snooze schrieb:


> Habe leider nix gefunden...
> Ist die Revive auch für Sättel mit ovalem Gestell (also Carbon Rails) geeignet?


Meinen Ergon mit 7x9 Carbonrails klemmt der Kopf problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (6. Februar 2018)

SQLab 611 Ergowave auch


----------



## snooze (6. Februar 2018)

Danke!


----------



## Fritzhorn (6. Februar 2018)

hm, ich hatte heute nach dem Resetten einen O-Ring am Resethebel hängen. Ist das auch schon wem anders passiert? Einfach auf die originale Position zurückfriemeln ist, so wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, nicht möglich. Volle Funktionsfähigkeit besteht weiterhin. Dennoch mache ich mir Sorgen, da ich was Anbauteile betrifft, nicht mit Glück gesegnet bin.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Februar 2018)

snooze schrieb:


> Habe leider nix gefunden...
> Ist die Revive auch für Sättel mit ovalem Gestell (also Carbon Rails) geeignet?


Die REVIVE ist für runde, hochovale und/oder Carbon Rails geeignet. Das steht im Handbuch drin und auch auf der Webseite in der Artikelbeschreibung in den FAQ.
Wo hast du denn gesucht, wenn du nichts gefunden hast.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Februar 2018)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> hm, ich hatte heute nach dem Resetten einen O-Ring am Resethebel hängen. Ist das auch schon wem anders passiert? Einfach auf die originale Position zurückfriemeln ist, so wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, nicht möglich. Volle Funktionsfähigkeit besteht weiterhin. Dennoch mache ich mir Sorgen, da ich was Anbauteile betrifft, nicht mit Glück gesegnet bin.



Da blick ich grad nicht durch, was du genau meinst. Der Mini-Reset Hebel hat von Haus aus einen O-Ring dran. Oder verstehe ich gerade nicht, was du meinst? Auf welche originale Position kannst du ihn nicht zurückfriemeln?


----------



## Fritzhorn (7. Februar 2018)

Ah, okay. Dann hat sich das erledigt. Dann hat sich der O-Ring vom Hebel gelöst (den ich ehrlich gesagt vorher gar nicht wahrgenommen habe) und stammt nicht aus dem "Inneren", wie ich es vermutete. Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBar361 (7. Februar 2018)

Meine Revive 185 hat 1mm vertikales Spiel und das lässt sich durch den Reset nicht beheben. Ist das noch innerhalb der Toleranzen oder darf das nicht sein? Ist noch neu und ungefahren.

edit: hatte den Punkt auf der ersten Seite überlesen, dass 1-2mm normal sein können


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Februar 2018)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Meine Revive 185 hat 1mm vertikales Spiel und das lässt sich durch den Reset nicht beheben. Ist das noch innerhalb der Toleranzen oder darf das nicht sein? Ist noch neu und ungefahren.
> 
> edit: hatte den Punkt auf der ersten Seite überlesen, dass 1-2mm normal sein können


Meine auch. Ist normal und man merkt es beim Fahren nicht.


----------



## ollo (10. Februar 2018)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Gibt's Spacer in 30,9 die über den Schaft der Revive passen?
> 
> Problem bei meiner Revive 185:
> Ich habe sie normalerweise einige Zentimeter im Sattelrohr rausgezogen fixiert.
> ...



Vielleicht eine lösung ohne Dreher, es gibt von syntace den little jo, ein fester schaumstoffring  der als schmutzring für normale sattelstützen gedacht ist, für um die 6 euro in den üblichen onlineshops.  Den kannst du dir von der Höhe auch noch selbst zurecht schneiden.


----------



## vanbov (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo...
ich hab eine Frage zur richtigen Länge. Ich hab diese Woche mein Rallon M10 bekommen. Doch leider war fälschlicherweise anstelle der bestellten 160mm eine 125mm Revive eingebaut. Der Händler hat mir, nach meiner Reklamation, sofort angeboten die Stütze zu tauschen, falls sie zu kurz wäre.
Gestern hab ich dann endlich Zeit gefunden und die Sitzhöhe eingestellt und es hat sich bestätigt: eine 160mm ist das Mindeste..... ABER
Wie man auf den nachfolgenden Bildern erkennen kann, könnte ich rechnersich auch eine 185mm einbauen. Die würde wahrscheinlich dann komplett an der Klemmschelle anstehen.
Was meinen die Experten hier? Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## muddiver (11. Februar 2018)

Ja, wie du schon erkannt hast, wird es knapp. Aber wenn du nicht hypersensibel bzgl. der exakten Auszugshöhe bist, sollte das passen. Was du aber auf alle Fälle auch checken solltest, ist die maximal zur Verfügung stehende Einstecktiefe im Rahmen. Nützt ja alles nichts, wenn der das nicht hergibt.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2018)

Richtig! 
Um es genauer zu sagen: Eine 185er Stütze wird bei exakt gleicher Sattelhöhe genau 12cm tiefer im Sitzrohr stecken, als eine 125er Stütze. Das musst du checken.


----------



## AndiBar361 (11. Februar 2018)

Mir ist da gerade was aufgefallen, 
und zwar hab ich meinen Sattel mit dem vorgegeben Drehmoment angezogen. Den Sattel habe ich so befestigt dass die hintere Markierung an der Strebe bündig ist mit der Unterschale der Sattelhalter. 
wenn ich jetzt den Sattel an der Nase runterdrücke dann bewegt sich der Sattel an der Halterung etwas nach oben, also so als ob ich den nicht fest genug angezogen hätte.

wie ist es bei euch?


----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2018)

Wie sehr ein Sattel oder die Sattelschalen sich bewegen können, hängt nicht unwesentlich davon ab, in welchem Winkel der Sattel eingestellt ist.
Reelle Sitzrohrwinkel unterscheiden sich nicht selten durch mehr als 5°. Da geht es von mittleren 60er Winkeln bis deutlich über 70°. Dememtsprechend sind dann auch die Kraftrichtungen der Vorspannungen durch die Sattelschrauben anders, und daraus resultierend deren effektive Haltekraft.
Dazu kommt die Sattelposition (in deinem Fall hast du z.B. den größten Hebel, um die Klemmschalen "aufzuhebeln").
Da spielen viele Faktoren mit rein. Solange dein Sattel fest ist, und nicht knarzt, ist aber doch alles in Ordnung.
Wir haben mittlerweile neue (schwarze) Schrauben, mit denen wir das Anzugsmoment auf empfohlene 7Nm erhöht haben. Das geht prinzipiell auch mit den "alten" Schrauben (silber), allerdings sollte man darauf achten, die wechselseitig/alternierend anzuziehen, damit beide auch wirklich gleich fest angezogen sind. Es geht theoretisch auch mehr als 7Nm, nur kann es sein, dass sich die Sattelschrauben dann "fressen".


----------



## AndiBar361 (11. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie sehr ein Sattel oder die Sattelschalen sich bewegen können, hängt nicht unwesentlich davon ab, in welchem Winkel der Sattel eingestellt ist.
> Reelle Sitzrohrwinkel unterscheiden sich nicht selten durch mehr als 5°. Da geht es von mittleren 60er Winkeln bis deutlich über 70°. Dememtsprechend sind dann auch die Kraftrichtungen der Vorspannungen durch die Sattelschrauben anders, und daraus resultierend deren effektive Haltekraft.
> Dazu kommt die Sattelposition (in deinem Fall hast du z.B. den größten Hebel, um die Klemmschalen "aufzuhebeln").
> Da spielen viele Faktoren mit rein. Solange dein Sattel fest ist, und nicht knarzt, ist aber doch alles in Ordnung.
> Wir haben mittlerweile neue (schwarze) Schrauben, mit denen wir das Anzugsmoment auf empfohlene 7Nm erhöht haben. Das geht prinzipiell auch mit den "alten" Schrauben (silber), allerdings sollte man darauf achten, die wechselseitig/alternierend anzuziehen, damit beide auch wirklich gleich fest angezogen sind. Es geht theoretisch auch mehr als 7Nm, nur kann es sein, dass sich die Sattelschrauben dann "fressen".



danke für die Antwort, hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass es so ok ist. werde jetzt gleich ne runde fahren gehen und testen 
Habe das Titan Schrauben kit, gehen da mehr nM?


----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2018)

Für die Titanschrauben gelten die gleichen Anzugsmomente, wie für die Standardschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nib (14. Februar 2018)

Wo wird eigendlich eure Stütze gefertigt? Konnte auf der Verpackung meiner revive nichts finden.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Februar 2018)

Unsere Stütze wird komplett in Taiwan gefertigt und an unserem Standort von unserem eigenen Team dort auch zusammengebaut.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2018)

Ziemlich interessante Serie:
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/01/24/suspension-tech-how-much-dropper-seatpost-travel-do-you-need/
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/0...termine-what-dropper-post-will-fit-your-bike/
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/0...ntain-your-dropper-seatpost/#comment-32220407


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/0...ntain-your-dropper-seatpost/#comment-32220407


Es ist tatsächlich so, dass meine Revive sehr viel besser funktioniert*, seit dem ich hinten den Mudhugger montiert habe. Da ich viel im Matsch, Regen und Schnee fahre, ist die Stütze immer vollgesaut und auch wenn ich sie nach jeder Fahrt sauber gemacht hatte, kam wohl etwas vom Dreck trotzdem mit rein.

Mit dem Schutzblech ist sie nun auch bei widrigsten Bedingungen sauber. Da ist mir egal, ob das Rad im Winter kagge ausschaut. Ich fahr eh allein.

*Im Sinne vom sauberen Ein- und Ausfahren.


----------



## AndiBar361 (15. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ziemlich interessante Serie:
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/01/24/suspension-tech-how-much-dropper-seatpost-travel-do-you-need/



bin 186cm groß und bräuchte 200mm wovon ich jeden mm bräuchte, passt bei mir aber leider nicht rein, bzw kann ich dann nicht tief genug absenken. finde es ist auch wirklich nicht schwer zu bestimmen, soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich, ist ja alles zusätzliches Gewicht..


----------



## R0htabak (15. Februar 2018)

http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/

Danke an @sp00n82 - der Link hat mir wirklich geholfen.
Bin jetzt von Reverb auf Revive und auch wenn 185mm schon sehr viel sind, bereue ich den Umstieg nicht. Die 35g mehr fallen da wenig auf.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2018)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> bin 186cm groß und bräuchte 200mm wovon ich jeden mm bräuchte, passt bei mir aber leider nicht rein, bzw kann ich dann nicht tief genug absenken. finde es ist auch wirklich nicht schwer zu bestimmen, soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich, ist ja alles zusätzliches Gewicht..


Darf ich dich fragen, wie du darauf kommst, dass du genau 200mm braucht, und nicht 185mm oder 215mm? Und in wlechen Situationnen bruachst du diese genau 200mm?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (15. Februar 2018)

R0htabak schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 697602



Kuhler Vergleich und genau das was ich schon gesucht habe! 

Jetzt muss ich aber schon mal blöd fragen:
die 185´er Revive hat ein Min Sattelmaß (voll eingeschoben) von 227mm
die 150´er Reverb 220.

Ist der Kopf der Reverb, welcher im Rahmen als Anschlag dient wirklich 28mm länger,
als der von der Revive? 

Andere Variable gibt es da nämlich nicht


----------



## R0htabak (15. Februar 2018)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Kuhler Vergleich und genau das was ich schon gesucht habe!
> 
> Jetzt muss ich aber schon mal blöd fragen:
> die 185´er Revive hat ein Min Sattelmaß (voll eingeschoben) von 227mm
> ...



Ja der "Kopf" der Revive ist echt flach, die Reverb baut da echt hoch.
Habe die Reverb leider nicht mehr, sonst würde ich mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (15. Februar 2018)

Scheisse... mir gehen echt die Argumente aus, die 185´er nicht zu kaufen 

Hoffentlich passen die 258mm nicht in den Rahmen... sonst muss das Teil in den Warenkorb


----------



## AndiBar361 (15. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen, wie du darauf kommst, dass du genau 200mm braucht, und nicht 185mm oder 215mm? Und in wlechen Situationnen bruachst du diese genau 200mm?



Ich habe die Sitzhöhe abgemessen die ich beim Uphill brauche. Die Revive 185 ist so befestigt dass ich beim voll ausgefahrener Sattelstütze diese Höhe erreiche. Nun ist das obere Ende ( oberes Ende des "castings"? )der Sattelstütze ca 6-7cm über dem Ende des Sattelrohrs. Am liebsten hätte ich aber dass ich die Stütze voll versenken könnte, da sie mich beim Downhill noch leicht stört.
Ingesamt bin ich aber glücklich darüber dass die Revive die nötigen Abmessungen hat um meinen Anforderungen zu entsprechen, bei diesem Travel ist sie für mich auch alternativlos.
Rahmen ist ein Pivot Firebird in Größe L

edit: ich kann die Stütze jetzt auch nicht voll versenken, da das Sattelrohr dafür zu kurz ist ca 3cm schauen dann noch raus wenn ich das tue.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2018)

Ich komme immer noch nicht ganz mit, wie du jetzt genau feststellst, die 200mm zu brauchen. Also dass du mehr als 185mm brauchst, sagst du ja (stört noch leicht im DH), aber warum gerade 200mm und nicht mehr oder weniger. Da komme ich nicht mit. Ist auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Pintie (15. Februar 2018)

eine 200er ist nicht geplant oder?
ich bekomme demnächst ein bike mit der 185er, würde aber vermutlich auch eine 200er rein bekommen. Da würde ich auch paar Tage drauf warten.


----------



## pAn1c (15. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich mein Sattelrohr kürze, könnte ich sogar 250mm drop fahren. 
Da ich aber jetzt meine 185mm meist nur zur Hälfte ausnutzte, bringt mir das kein Vorteil.


----------



## Pintie (15. Februar 2018)

bin 195... und da reichen 185mm schon aus. wenn der kopf der stütze aber genau am Rahmen aufliegt hat das schon was.
und ist manchmal praktisch wenn man das bike ins auto schmeißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Februar 2018)

Pintie schrieb:


> bin 195... und da reichen 185mm schon aus. wenn der kopf der stütze aber genau am Rahmen aufliegt hat das schon was.
> und ist manchmal praktisch wenn man das bike ins auto schmeißt.


Ich habe auch die 185mm Stütze bei einem Canyon Spectral in Gr. M. Derzeit ist die Stütze für meine präferierte Sattelhöhe noch ca. 5cm ausgeschoben. Es wäre einfach toll, diese noch versenken zu können, d.h. eine Stütze mit 235mm zu haben.  Ich bin aber auch schon ganz knapp dran. Weiter rein könnte ich meine Stütze nicht schieben, da sich das Sattelrohr verjüngt.

Warum bräuchte ich mehr? Ich fahre mit dem Rad auch Urban und kann meine Trialherkunft nicht verleugnen. Da ist der Sattel schon ab und an noch im Weg.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2018)

Pintie schrieb:


> eine 200er ist nicht geplant oder?


Nein!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2018)

Wenn überhaupt, dann 205 oder 210!


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2018)

Auch nicht!
Nichts mit mehr als 185, falls noch jemand auf weitere tolle Maße kommen sollte...


----------



## Pintie (16. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Auch nicht!
> Nichts mit mehr als 185, falls noch jemand auf weitere tolle Maße kommen sollte...


289.9  ?

Da werden die Belastungen dann zu groß oder?
haben die 34.9 Modelle eigentlich dickere tauchrohre?


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2018)

Ja, 289.9 wird kommen.
Nein, bei den 34.9er Modellen sind die oberen Rohre sogar dicker als die unteren. Ist quasi ein USD Design.

Ganz ehrliche Frage:
Willst du mich eigentlich gerade nur extrem provozieren mit deinem Kommentar und deiner Frage? Wenn ja, dann bitte erspare dir das! Das ist nicht mehr lustig. Die Qualität meiner Antworten geht nämlich direkt proportional mit der Dummheit der Fragen und Kommentate.


----------



## Pintie (16. Februar 2018)

? War eine ganz normal ernst gemeinte Frage ob die "oberen" Rohre, also der Teil an dem der Sattel hängt bei den 34,9mm Modellen dicker ist als bei den 31.6

Ist aus den Zeichnungen auf der Homepage nicht zu entnehmen. und würde mich halt interessieren.

Genau wegen deinen oft extrem überheblichen Antworten habe ich lange überlegt ob ich die Revive nehmen soll.


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2018)

Im Post zuvor sage ich, dass nichts geplant ist, was länger ist, als 185mm. Dann kommst du mit 289.9?
Wenn du damit nicht provozieren wolltest, was war denn dann die Absicht? Kannst du mir das sagen?

Wenn du wüsstest, wie oft diese Fragen schon kamen und wie oft ich diese Frage schon beantwortet habe, dann wüsstest du, warum ich da so reagiere.
Dazu kommt, dass du in deinem Falle, ja nicht einmal die Vorgeschichte wissen musstest, denn du provozierst eine solche Antwort dadurch, dass du DIREKT auf meine GANZ KLARE und unmissverständliche Antwort wieder in die gleiche Kerbe schlägst.

Und zu deiner offensichtlich ernst gemeinten Frage:
Ja, die REVIVE MAX hat eine dickeres oberes Rohr, als die normalen REVIVE. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann hätten wir es in der Produktvorstellung nicht mehrmals erwähnt (gerade in den ersten paar Sätzen steht das mehrmals genau so drin):
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
Und ebenso hätten wir das dann auf unserer Website in der Artikelbeschreibung nicht erwähnt.

Wenn du denkst, dass meine Reaktion da oben gerade EXTREM ÜBERHEBLICH war, dann bist du bei BikeYoke ziemlich falsch. Tut mir Leid - auch wenn ich mir damit einen Kunden vergraule.
Bei mir dürfen Kunden, Interessenten, Freunde alles das Gleiche: Sie dürfen erwarten, dass ich für meine Produkte einstehe. Sie dürfen nicht erwarten, dass sie mir auf dem Kopf rumtanzen dürfen, nur weil sie bei mir evtl. was kaufen, oder etwas gekauft haben.
Es gibt Menschen (ich sage jetzt nicht, dass du dazugehörst), die denken, dass der Kunde König sein müsse. Und es gibt Firmen, die lassen sich von teilweise tatsächlich dämlichen Kunden viel gefallen, nur um Kohle zu machen. Ich verkaufe einem solchen Kunden lieber kein Produkt und verzichte auf diese Einnahmen. Ich möchte, dass sich Kunden und Hersteller/Händler gegeneinander respektieren. Dazu bedarf es (theoretisch) auch keiner Gesetze und/oder Regelungen. Gesunder Menschenverstand reicht da eigentlich schon aus. Leider darf man das in der heutigen Zeit nicht immer mehr erwarten.
Ich beantworte jede Frage gerne und aufrecht, wenn man mir auch eine gewisse Haltung entgegenbringt.


----------



## Pintie (16. Februar 2018)

ich meinte nicht mal die da oben.
sondern die aus vielen anderen Threads. 

Ein guter Umgang ist das nicht. Und wenn hier von einem Hersteller Fragen beantwortet werden dann muss er das halt auch machen. 
Muss ich mich als Kunde jetzt dafür entschuldigen das ich mich nicht 20 Stunden mit dem Produkt beschäftigt habe und alles gelesen habe was ich finden konnte?

Ich kommentiere das jetzt besser nicht weiter. 
Bestellung wurde gerade geändert. bleibt halt doch die Race Face verbaut. wird schon halten. 

Ich mag zwar das technisch beste. Aber wenn ich bei dem Teil an den Hersteller denken muss und wie der tickt hab ich keinen Spaß dran.


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2018)

Pintie schrieb:


> 289.9  ?



Dann beantworte doch einfach bitte meine Frage:
Was wolltest du damit bezwecken. Welchen Sinn hatte diese Frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (16. Februar 2018)

Bei mir ist es aus dem gleichen Grund auch etwas anderes geworden.

Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Pintie (16. Februar 2018)

Lass es sein. Humor kennst du nicht.

Meine Entscheidung ist durch. und ich bin mal aus dem Thread raus.

Ich glaube die Revive ist ein wirklich gutes Produkt. Aber man muss an den Sachen auch Spaß haben. und wenn man fast 500€ auf den Tisch legt und dann vom Händler/Hersteller auch noch so blöd angeredet wird.... Nein sorry.

Bleibe bei der RF Turbine in 175 und mal sehen was kommt. Gibt unterdessen ja Auswahl.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Dann beantworte doch einfach bitte meine Frage:
> Was wolltest du damit bezwecken. Welchen Sinn hatte diese Frage?
> 
> ...
> Nein, bei den 34.9er Modellen sind die oberen Rohre sogar dicker als die unteren. Ist quasi ein USD Design.



Dann sag mir was die Antwort sollte? Merkst was?

Man muss auch mal bei sich anfangen.  Man kann von anderen nur vernünftigen Umgang erwarten wenn man selber auch dran hält


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2018)

@Pintie :

Also lass mich nochmal kurz rekaputiulieren:

Du stellst mir die Frage, ob eine Stützen mit 200mm geplant sei.
Darauf antworte ich mit: "Nein!"
Dann kommt von einem anderen User der Scherz (und das war klar als Scherz zu erkennen, weil er die diesbezüglich heikle Thematik bereits kennt und zusätzlich auch noch einen Smiley hinterherschickt).
Daraufhin habe ich humoristisch *aber klar* dargelegt, dass nicht nur keine 200er sondern generell nichts Längeres als 185 geplant ist.
Dann kommst du wieder mit der Frage nach 289.9??? Really?
Mir ist das schon klar, dass du das nicht Ernst gemeint hast - ich bin ja nicht dämlich - aber ein Witz ist nicht beliebig lange wiederholbar. Irgendwann ist es einfach nicht mehr lustig. 
Du unterstellst mir, keinen Humor zu kennen? 
Ich unterstelle dir, nicht den Unterschied zwischen Humor und "es ist einfach nicht mehr lustig" zu kennen. Irgendwann ist einfach gut.

Dass du dich also über meine Reaktion/Antwort ärgerst, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, denn wenn du, wie du selbst sagst, weißt, wie ich anscheinend vielerorts reagiere, hättest du das selbst sehr gut wissen müssen!


Pintie schrieb:


> ich meinte nicht mal die da oben.
> sondern die aus vielen anderen Threads.


UND üBRIGENS:
Ich reagierte nur so, wenn mir jemand zuerst blöd kommt. Zeig mir ein Beispiel, wo ich jemanden angepflaumt habe, ohne dass er mich vorher provoziert hat.
Ich versuche immer zuvorkommend zu agieren, bis mir jemand wirklich quer kommt, und sein Verhalten für mich nicht mehr nachzvollziehen ist.

Deine Frage nach dem Tauchrohr hätte ich absolut ernsthaft beantwortet, wenn du nicht zuvor mit so einem Blödsinn gekommen wärst. Mal den Spieß umgedreht: Woher hätte ich denn wissen sollen, dass das nicht genauso auch eine Scherzfrage gewesen ist?
Die Antwort dazu ist ja in jeder Pressemitteilung zu finden, ebenso auf der Homepage und ebenso hier im Forum in verschiedenen Threads.
Kurz und knapp:
Ich hätte diese Frage ersnthaft beantwortet, OBWOHL sie in der Produktvorstellung mehrfach beantwortet wird (unter anderem DIREKT IN DER ÜBERSCHRIFT)





und auch auf unserer Homepage beantwortet wird - und zwar im ERSTEN SATZ der Produktbeschreibung.
Hier ein Screenshot dazu:




Wenn du mir diese Frage also ohne deine vorhergehende Provokation gestellt hättest, dann hätte ich diese auch als ernstgemeinte identifizieren können, und sie auch ernsthaft beantwortet.
Dass ich über diese Frage innerlich trotzdem gedacht hätte: "Was denkt der eigentlich, wofür es eine eigentlich eine Produktvorstellung und/oder eine Homepage gibt" oder "Kann der nicht lesen?" steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das hättest du aber niemals mitbekommen.

Wenn du aber selbst zugibst, zu wissen, wie ich auf solche Fragen reagiere, und trotzdem die Eier hast, sie zu stellen, dann solltest du auch mit der dann ja abzusehenden Reaktion zurechtkommen.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Pintie :
> 
> Also lass mich nochmal kurz rekaputiulieren:
> 
> ...


Lass gut sein bringt eh nix, ich kann nur sagen, mit einem selbst verschuldeten defekt des triggys bei dir gemeldet, und bestens Ersatzteilmäßig zu einem fairen Preis bedient worden zu sein. 

Danke dafür! 

Genau wegen diesem Service sind bei mir in 2 Bikes die revive verbaut! 

Vor allem war der Wechsel trotz unterschiedlichem Sattelrohr problemlos möglich, auch danke dafür, dass das Produkt auch in dem Punkt absolut durchdacht ist, und mit einem Rahmenwechsel nicht automatisch zum Edelschrott wird! 

Fehlt nur noch das du jetzt auch unter die Komplettbike Hersteller gehst  und auch da ein überragendes Erstlingsprodukt ablieferst!


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (17. Februar 2018)

Hey Sacki lass dich nicht provozieren. Du bietest besten Service und top Produkte, beantwortest Fragen hier im Forum selbst. Was will ich denn als Kunde mehr?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2018)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> Hey Sacki lass dich nicht provozieren. Du bietest besten Service und top Produkte, beantwortest Fragen hier im Forum selbst. Was will ich denn als Kunde mehr?


Einigen wären wohl Roboter lieber als Ansprechpartner, als Menschen, die auch noch Emotionen haben und diese auch zeigen!


----------



## Sackmann (17. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Zuspruch und euer Verständnis.


----------



## freetourer (17. Februar 2018)

Hey Sacki,

Lass Dich von den Nörglern nicht ärgern.

Hut ab für Deine Einstellung und auch dafür, dass Du diese auch als Hersteller/Händler offen kommunizierst und lebst.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (17. Februar 2018)

@delphi1507 
Du hast anscheinend einen wunden Punkt bei Sacki erwischt und da ist ihm hat der Hut hoch, da er eben kein Roboter ist.
Will hier nicht gleich als Fanboy gelten, habe bei anderen Firmen aber schon deutlich schlechteren Service erlebt.
Jetzt lasst es gut sein und unterhalten Euch über Technik, Lieferbarkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (17. Februar 2018)

Soweit ich das verstanden hab, hat mir @delphi1507 zugesprochen. 
Die "Bösen Buben" (  ) sind/waren andere.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2018)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> @delphi1507
> Du hast anscheinend einen wunden Punkt bei Sacki erwischt und da ist ihm hat der Hut hoch, da er eben kein Roboter ist.
> Will hier nicht gleich als Fanboy gelten, habe bei anderen Firmen aber schon deutlich schlechteren Service erlebt.
> Jetzt lasst es gut sein und unterhalten Euch über Technik, Lieferbarkeit...



Ließ nochmal auch die Posts vor meinem!
Sacki hat es genau so aufgefasst wie ich es gemeint habe! 
Zur Technik hab ich schon genug geschrieben... Und gelobt...


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (17. Februar 2018)

Sorry hab delphi mit pintie verwechselt.


----------



## Pintie (17. Februar 2018)

und bevor der 20. kommt... das Thema wurde schon längst per PN besprochen. Und da gehört es auch hin.


----------



## osbow (17. Februar 2018)

Habe heute meine Revive in 185 mm verbaut. Macht vorerst einen guten Eindruck!

Zwei Fragen aber habe ich noch:

1. Der Quick-Reset-Hebel geht bei mir extrem schwer rein. Hab den jetzt erst einmal ohne den O-Ring montiert. Gibt es hier einen "Trick" oder einfach fester drücken?

2. Meine Zee-Bremsen haben i-Spec A. Kann ich die iSpec-B-Montage dafür benutzen? Bzw. kann ich die nachbestellen? Auf der Website finde ich leider nichts dazu.


----------



## Sackmann (17. Februar 2018)

Quick-Reset Hebel:
Ich nehm immer etwas Spucke und drücke den Hebel dann VORSICHTIG REIN. Dabei einfach bissl in alle Richtungen drücken, damit der O-Ring nicht abschabt. Auf keinen Fall ohne O-Ring montieren (es sei denn, der hält wirklich fest). Dann müssten die Toleranzen aber so komisch aufeinandertreffen, wei ich es noch nicht gesehen habe.

Zum Thema I-Spec A und I-Spec B kann ich nicht wirklich fundiert etwas sagen. Ich meine, es gibt irgendeine Möglichkeit mit I-Spec A und I-Spec B, aber genau weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. Februar 2018)

i spec B "Schalthebel" in A Bremshebel geht.
Hatte das Problem selber mal. Ich meine da gabs sogar mal eine Tüte Schrauben von Shimano. (bin mir nicht sicher glaube sowas https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/shimano-i-spec-sm-sl78-a-umruestkit/aid:485709 )
hab mir das selber gebastelt.

anders rum geht auch, ist aber mit Bremshebel anbohren verbunden
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-i-spec-a-schalthebel-mit-i-spec-b-bremse-verbinden.792973/


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Revive in 185 mm verbaut. Macht vorerst einen guten Eindruck!


Und das wird sie auch weiterhin. Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, ist es zu empfehlen, ein Schutzblech zu fahren bei diesen Bedingungen. Nachdem ich das montiert hatte, gab es auch kein Problem mehr mit unsauberem Ein- bzw. Ausfahren der Stütze.


----------



## osbow (18. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Quick-Reset Hebel:
> Ich nehm immer etwas Spucke und drücke den Hebel dann VORSICHTIG REIN. Dabei einfach bissl in alle Richtungen drücken, damit der O-Ring nicht abschabt. Auf keinen Fall ohne O-Ring montieren (es sei denn, der hält wirklich fest). Dann müssten die Toleranzen aber so komisch aufeinandertreffen, wei ich es noch nicht gesehen habe.
> 
> Zum Thema I-Spec A und I-Spec B kann ich nicht wirklich fundiert etwas sagen. Ich meine, es gibt irgendeine Möglichkeit mit I-Spec A und I-Spec B, aber genau weiß ich das nicht.


Besten Dank! Kann ich die I-Spec-Montage-Variante noch nachbestellen?


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht genau, was du meints mit "I-Spec-Montage-Variante".
In jedem Falle kannst du aber die Adapter bestellen:
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/remotes/


----------



## FloriLori (18. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht etwas off topic aber ich suche für den service nich eine sprengringzange für den kleinen außenring. Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen welche maße der ring hat. Die zange aus dem video sieht sehr interessant aus. Kennt jemand dafür den hersteller?
Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2018)

Ich persönlich verwende folgende Zangen:

Für den großen Sicherungsring
Knipex 48 41 J21
Zu sehen hier:
https://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1216&L=0&page=art_detail&parentID=1365&groupID=1457&artID=34787

Für den kleinen Sicherungsring
Knipex 49 41 A11
Zu sehen hier:
https://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1216&L=0&page=art_detail&parentID=1365&groupID=1458&artID=34789


----------



## holk (20. Februar 2018)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal outen: Beim Service der Stütze habe ich etwas beherzt die Luft abgelassen...dabei kam auch Hydraulik-Öl mit raus. Nach dem echt simplen Service sackt die Stütze bei Belastung nun aber doch rund 4mm ein. Das führe ich auf das verlorene Öl-Volumen zurück.
> Wie kann ich das Öl am besten auffüllen, und welches ist hier zu benutzen?


Das tät mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2018)

Sorry, die Frage hatte ich übersehen:
Welches Öl zu verwenden ist, könnt ihr aus dem ersten Post dieses Threads entnehmen. Dort habe ich alles mögliche über die REVIVE zusammengetragen.
Nachfüllen kann man es prinzipiell einfach mit einer Spritze über den Ventilstutzen, nachdem man den Ventilkern entfernt hat.


----------



## holk (22. Februar 2018)

Leider ist das kleinste Gebinde Mobil DTE 10 excel 15, dass ich bei erster Recherche finde 20 Liter. Das kommt mir etwas viel vor, bei geschätzt 1 ml den ich beim Luftablassen verloren habe  ;-)


----------



## Alex1206 (24. Februar 2018)

Hi. Habe gerade Probleme mit der Montage eines Triggy und meiner Vecnum.
Den richtigen Triggy habe ich bestellt laut Homepage. Montage hat auch alles geklappt. Aber der Triggy schnellt nicht zurück sondern hakelt total. Dies war mit dem Original-Hebel nicht der Fall. Wie löse ich das Problem?
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (24. Februar 2018)

Hier ein Bild dazu.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2018)

Zu enge Zugverlegung, vermutlich unterm Tretlager, liegt meine Glaskugel richtig?


----------



## Pintie (24. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Zu enge Zugverlegung, vermutlich unterm Tretlager, liegt meine Glaskugel richtig?


vecnum gibts doch nur mit zuganbringung oben oder? von daher eher nicht ums tretlager verlegt
(war mein KO Kriterium für die vecnum...)


----------



## osbow (24. Februar 2018)

So wie es aussieht, fehlt die Spannung im Zug.


----------



## Alex1206 (24. Februar 2018)

Die läuft unterm Oberrohr entlang. Noch nie anders. Erst mit dem Hebel passt es nicht mehr..... und jetzt auch mit dem Originalhebel nicht. Bevor ich das ganze Rad ins Gelände schmeiß höre ich jetzt auf. Zug hatte ich vor Zuziehen gespannt. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Und das nur weil ich den vernünftigen Remote haben will.


----------



## Sackmann (24. Februar 2018)

Also das sieht für mich ziemlich danach aus, dass der Zug durchgerutscht ist (nicht stark genug geklemmt).
Ansonsten kann ich es mir nicht erklären. 
Am Hebel selbst kann es ja eigentlich nicht liegen, da der nur dem folgt, was die Stütze ihm anbietet. Wenn die Stütze am Zug zieht, geht der Hebel zurück. Der Hebel an sich macht ja nichts außer isch bewegen.
Mit der Stütze ist alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Sackmann (24. Februar 2018)

Prinzipiell wäre es aber cool, wenn solche Sachen in einen neuen Thread kommen, denn hier soll es eigentlich um die REVIVE gehen, wie der Titel es auch sagt.
Ist mir gerade jetzt erst so aufgefallen.
So kommen nämlich auch leicht Missverständnisse auf, gerade weil die Movelock eine andere Zuganlenkung und -klemmung hat.
Ihr dürft gerne neue sinnvolle/hilfreiche/intereessante Threads aufmachen.


----------



## Alex1206 (25. Februar 2018)

Stimmt. Wusste nur nicht ob ich einfach einen neuen Thread aufmachen sollte. Geklemmt war alles fest. Stütze funktioniert einwandfrei. Probiere es mit neuem Zug nochmal. Muss ja gehen.


----------



## Los-Dellos (25. Februar 2018)

Gibt es einen Ersatzzug mit Hülle zu kaufen oder kann ich da einfach jeden Zug nehmen?

Bei mir steht ein Bikewechsel an und meine 185er Revive soll mit umziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Ersatzzug mit Hülle zu kaufen oder kann ich da einfach jeden Zug nehmen?
> 
> Bei mir steht ein Bikewechsel an und meine 185er Revive soll mit umziehen.


Jeder Schaltzug und jede Schaltzughülle kannst du benutzen!


----------



## Los-Dellos (25. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Jeder Schaltzug und jede Schaltzughülle kannst du benutzen!



Danke


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Februar 2018)

Es gibt nichtsdestotrotz Unterschiede.
Mein Tipp: Bei Zug und Außenhülle eher etwas reibungsärmeren den Vorzug geben.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Es gibt nichtsdestotrotz Unterschiede.
> Mein Tipp: Bei Zug und Außenhülle eher etwas reibungsärmeren den Vorzug geben.


Klar gibt es das, das war aber nicht die Frage


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Februar 2018)

Differenzierte/differenzierende Antworten sind in der Regel von Vorteil.
@Los-Dellos : Um es klar auszusprechen, investiere hier lieber ein paar Euro mehr, die Zuverlässigkeit des Systems sollte das Wert sein!


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Differenzierte/differenzierende Antworten sind in der Regel von Vorteil.
> @Los-Dellos : Um es klar auszusprechen, investiere hier lieber ein paar Euro mehr, die Zuverlässigkeit des Systems sollte das Wert sein!


Du spielst ja z.b. auf Teflon coatet Züge/Hüllen an, irgendwo schrieb @Sacki Mal das das nicht unbedingt sinvoll sei( und er deswegen auch nur einfache beilegt!...  Die Begründung fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein... 
PS Ich habe auch einen Imprägnierten zug benutzt da nichts anderes zur Hand als Hülle kommt sollte diese Mal neu müssen aber eine Standard Shimano Hülle zum Einsatz, teure jagwire habe bei der Schaltung nämlich genau 0 Unterschied gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Februar 2018)

Shimano SP-41 taugt schon!
Besser als der originale.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Shimano SP-41 taugt schon!
> Besser als der originale.


Mein originaler hat jetzt auch schon ein paar KM drauf und hält erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Los-Dellos (27. Februar 2018)

Wenn es keine Einwände gibt, würde ich einen Sram Slick Wire hernehmen. Den hätte ich noch da.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Februar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Einwände gibt, würde ich einen Sram Slick Wire hernehmen. Den hätte ich noch da.


Läuft bis jetzt einwandfrei...


----------



## ekelwolf (27. Februar 2018)

Mein Bike stand jetzt ca. 4 Monate unberührt im Keller (Verletzung :-(). Ich hatte ca. 1 cm Spiel.
Als ich entlüftet habe war das Spiel weiterhin ca. 1 cm . Beim 2ten entlüften war sie dann fest aber immer noch ca. 2-3 mm Spiel. Dann habe ich ein drittes mal entlüftet und hatte wieder ca. 1 cm Spiel.
Nach dem 4ten Entlüften hatte ich dann wieder nur 2-3mm Spiel.
Davor lief sie immer einwandfrei.
Wie soll ich da jetzt am besten vorgehen?


----------



## Sackmann (27. Februar 2018)

Hi,

Oh, dieser Text kommt mir bekannt vor. Du hattest mir gestern schon eine PN geschrieben.
Wenn Frage sind, dann bitte am besten entweder hier im Thread (dann kann sie vielleicht schon von anderen Usern beantwortet werden) oder bitte per E-Mail, dann geht auch nichts verloren. Ich bekomme so viele PN mit unterschiedlichsten Themen, die auch nicht immer was mit BikeYoke zu tun haben, da geht sowas mal aus Versehen unter. Per E-Mail wird in der Regel nichts vergessen.

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du mit der Stütze erstmal wieder fährst und dann schaust, ob sich was getan hat. Denn wenn zuvor alles normal funktioniert hat und jetzt nicht mehr, dann ist das zunächst mal seltsam.
Bitte prüfe auch mal den Luftdruck (dazu den ersten Beitrag dieses Threads beachten).
Und noch ne andere Frage: Das Resetten machst du richtig, und so, wie im Video auf Youtube gezeigt?





Wichtig ist, dass du am tiefsten Punkt den Reset Hebel loslässt.  
Manche hlaten den Hebel gezogen, drücken die Stütze runter und lassen sie dann wieder mit hochfahren. Das ist natürlich nicht richtig.
Genausowenig funktioniert es, wenn man nur den Hebel dreht, und die Stütze aber nicht runterdrückt.

Ich frage nur, weil alles schon erlebt. Das soll jetzt kein Generalverdacht sein.


----------



## holk (27. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Oh, dieser Text kommt mir bekannt vor. Du hattest mir gestern schon eine PN geschrieben.
> Wenn Frage sind, dann bitte am besten entweder hier im Thread (dann kann sie vielleicht schon von anderen Usern beantwortet werden) oder bitte per E-Mail, dann geht auch nichts verloren. Ich bekomme so viele PN mit unterschiedlichsten Themen, die auch nicht immer was mit BikeYoke zu tun haben, da geht sowas mal aus Versehen unter. Per E-Mail wird in der Regel nichts vergessen.



Dann schreib ich auch nochmal hier 

Bin nach eurem Service Video vorgegangen um die untere Rohreinheit zu tauschen und habe die Stütze scheinbar vor dem Luft ablassen nicht lang genug senkrecht gehalten um das Öl sinken zu lassen. Jedenfalls kam etwas Öl mit raus gesifft.
Beim Wiederaufpumpen habe ich nun Probleme, den Druck auf über 200 Psi zu bringen und die Stütze sackt bei Belastung ca 5cm ein.
Kann das zusammenhängen?
Habe allerdings auch nur eine einfache Rockshox Dämpferpumpe - Doppelventilpumpe ist aber bestellt.

Das nächste ist, dass ich leider nicht an das original Mobil Dte rankomme.
Alternativ habe ich 
https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/...il_Factory_Line_techno_02_2010.pdf?1492017298 
Oder noch einfacher das Rock Shox Maxima 5wt 40° 15,9mm²/s, 100° 3,51mm²/s, Viskositätsindex 150 
herausgesucht. 

Hast du da einen Rat für mich?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Sackmann (28. Februar 2018)

Dass du beim Wiederaufpumpen Probleme hast, due Stütze auf über 200psi zu bekommen könnte daran liegen, dass du den Luft-Adapter zu fest anziehst.
Der Adapter hat einen O-Ring. Wenn du zu starkt anziehst, kann sich der O-Ring quetschen und deformieren und quasi den Durchfluss abdichten. Den Adapter immer nur leicht anziehen, so dass er gerade so Kontakt hat. Das reicht völlig aus.
Das Gleich gilt auch für Pumpen. Manchen Pumpen funktionieren nicht richtig, wenn man sie zu stark festzieht, und auch schadet es dem O-Ring.
Das verlinkte Öl sieht erstmal nicht schlecht aus, die Viskosität bei 40°C ist ziemlich ähnlich. Getestet habe ich es nicht.
Zu wenig Druck in der Stütze KANN Ursache dafür sein, dass sie nicht richtig funktioniert. Um 5cm Spiel zu haben, musst du aber schon sher viel Öl verloren haben. Das kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.
Prinzipiell funktioniert unsere Stütze mit allen Ölen, bei manchen muss man eben leichte Abstriche in Geschwindigkeit nehmen, bei anderen die Funktionalität bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen, und wiederum andere haben etwas mehr Stick-Slip.
In jedem Falle ist R.S.P. No Stick Slip ein sehr sehr gutes Additiv düe Dämpfer, Gabeln und auch unsere Stütze, wenn man smoothes Ansprechen habe möchte.
Nachgefüllt werden kann das Öl in ml-Schritten einfach per Spritze über den Ventilstutzen, nachdem man den Ventilkern entfernt hat.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dass du beim Wiederaufpumpen Probleme hast, due Stütze auf über 200psi zu bekommen könnte daran liegen, dass du den Luft-Adapter zu fest anziehst.
> Der Adapter hat einen O-Ring. Wenn du zu starkt anziehst, kann sich der O-Ring quetschen und deformieren und quasi den Durchfluss abdichten. Den Adapter immer nur leicht anziehen, so dass er gerade so Kontakt hat. Das reicht völlig aus.
> Das Gleich gilt auch für Pumpen. Manchen Pumpen funktionieren nicht richtig, wenn man sie zu stark festzieht, und auch schadet es dem O-Ring.
> Das verlinkte Öl sieht erstmal nicht schlecht aus, die Viskosität bei 40°C ist ziemlich ähnlich. Getestet habe ich es nicht.
> ...


Habe nirgendwo gefunden woran man erkennt ob genug Öl aufgefüllt ist? Gibt es eine Markierung oder etwas ähnliches? Z.b. bis 10mm unterhalb Oberkante Gewinde?


----------



## Sackmann (28. Februar 2018)

Nein, es gibt leider keine Markierung.
Welches Gewinde meinst du?
Genug Öl ist dann drin, wenn die Stütze ordentlich arretiert, und gleichzeitig nicht zu progressiv wird, wenn man sie absenkt. 
Die korretken Ölvolumina sind angegeben, aber natürlich weiß ich nicht, wie viel Öl zu verloren hast.
Prinzipiell ist ein klein wenig zu viel oder zu wenig nicht tragisch.
Etwas zu viel bedeutet, dass die Stütze gegen Ende hin schwerer Abzusenken ist. Zu wenig bedeutet, dass die Stütze nicht sauber arretiert, oder zu oft resettet werden muss.
ETWAS bedeutet +/- 2ml.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt leider keine Markierung.
> Welches Gewinde meinst du?
> Genug Öl ist dann drin, wenn die Stütze ordentlich arretiert, und gleichzeitig nicht zu progressiv wird, wenn man sie absenkt.
> Die korretken Ölvolumina sind angegeben, aber natürlich weiß ich nicht, wie viel Öl zu verloren hast.
> ...


Dachte an die Oberkante des Gewindes wo das Ventil reingedreht wird. Man ja meist genau das Problem das man nicht genau weiß wie viel Öl man verloren hat, deswegen die Frage, meine funktioniert zum Glück einwandfrei... Und da ich nicht vor habe an der Kartusche rumzufummeln wird der kleine service / Reinigung ab sofort immer ohne ablassen gemacht...


----------



## Sackmann (28. Februar 2018)

Also wenn du bis Oberkante des Gewindes, wo das Ventil reingedreht wird, Öl reinfüllst, dann ist die Stütze komplett mit Öl voll, meinst du nicht?


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also wenn du bis Oberkante des Gewindes, wo das Ventil reingedreht wird, Öl reinfüllst, dann ist die Stütze komplett mit Öl voll, meinst du nicht?



Ja, ich dachte die als Referenzkante zu nehmen, und dann z.b. bis 10mm unterhalb auffüllen.  Das ich wenn ich bis Oberkante auffülle nix mehr geht ist klar... hatte ich aber auch schon so geschrieben gehabt 

Will dich ja nicht zanken, ist eher als Idee gedacht die Anleitung dahingehend zu ergänzen. 

Also im Falle eines Falles lieber auskippen und nach Anleitung befüllen? 

Oder ml weise rantasten? 

Was ist die deiner Meinung nach sinnvollere Variante?


----------



## Sackmann (28. Februar 2018)

Den Ölstand von oben zu messen oder zu peilen ist nicht möglich.
Sieht man hier im Video ganz gut.




AM Besten einfach Schritt für Schritt pro 2 Milliliter rantasten und probieren, wie es geht.
Rauskippen uns nachfüllen wäre eine Heidenarbeit, da man nur kleine Mengen nachfüllen kann. Das ist ja eine kleine Öffnung, wo man nicht einfach reinkippen kann. Und auch geht nicht alles raus. Öl ist zäh und bleibt an den Wänden kleben. Das Öl, dass da drin ist, bekommst du niemals komplett wieder raus.
Zusätzlich hilft es, die Stütze beim "Nachspritzen" langsam zu "pumpen", also das Öl quasi nach unten zu "ziehen".


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Den Ölstand von oben zu messen oder zu peilen ist nicht möglich.
> Sieht man hier im Video ganz gut.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok danke, also füllt man quasi die äußere Kammer auf und füllt dann durch das entlüften denn inneren Kolben wieder auf. 
Hoffe das ich das nie brauchen werde...


----------



## Sackmann (28. Februar 2018)

So ist es. Wobei es, so wie du es schreibst, komplizierter klingt, als es ist. Du musst nur das Öl durch das Ventil in die stütze bringen. 
Wenn das Öl drin ist, ist der Rest ist einfaches Resetten, so wie man es "immer" macht.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## holk (28. Februar 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dass du beim Wiederaufpumpen Probleme hast, due Stütze auf über 200psi zu bekommen könnte daran liegen, dass du den Luft-Adapter zu fest anziehst.
> Der Adapter hat einen O-Ring. Wenn du zu starkt anziehst, kann sich der O-Ring quetschen und deformieren und quasi den Durchfluss abdichten. Den Adapter immer nur leicht anziehen, so dass er gerade so Kontakt hat. Das reicht völlig aus.
> Das Gleich gilt auch für Pumpen. Manchen Pumpen funktionieren nicht richtig, wenn man sie zu stark festzieht, und auch schadet es dem O-Ring.
> Das verlinkte Öl sieht erstmal nicht schlecht aus, die Viskosität bei 40°C ist ziemlich ähnlich. Getestet habe ich es nicht.
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Denke ich komme erstmal ums Öl Nachfüllen herum. Waren auch tatsächlich nur 1 max 2 Milliliter Verlust. Aber erstmal hab ich mir natürlich Sorgen gemacht.
Die Stütze war grad zwar immernoch widerspenstig, hat mit der neuen Pumpe aber die Luft wesentlich besser angenommen und Sie auch (zumindest kurzfristig) gehalten. 
Nach mehrfachem Resetten war dann auch das Absacken bei Belastung kein Thema mehr.
Mal sehen wie der Druck morgen früh steht. 
Hoffe wirklich das ist damit aus der Welt und meine alte Pumpe war einfach nicht mit der Revive kompatibel, bzw war für den Druckverlust verantwortlich. 
Den Ventil-Adapter "richtig" anzuziehen ist allerdings schon etwas nervig. Vor allem, weil beim Aufschrauben der Pumpe, er sich entweder noch mitdreht oder aber beim Pumpen sich wieder löst. Mag aber auch an mir liegen 

Noch ein kurzes Feedback:
Vielleicht verlinkst du in der Beschreibung des Youtube Videos zum Rohrservice deinen Eingangsbeitrag in diesem Thread. Ich hätte zum tausch der unteren Rohreinheit ja zB die Luft garnicht ablassen müssen bzw sollen. Bin aber nach dem Youtube Video vorgegangen und habs dann leider verkackt, weshalb ich seit Freitag mein neu aufgebautes Rad noch nicht probefahren konnte


----------



## Sackmann (1. März 2018)

Hier stand Mist...


----------



## zr0wrk (1. März 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hier stand Mist...


Fand ich gar nicht. Wer das Geld nicht ausgeben will, sollen einfach das Tool nehmen, das er sowieso immer einstecken hat, oder sich nen Inbus zurechtsägen und einkleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (2. März 2018)

Hi,
Welchen Schaltzug für die aktuelle Revive 185???


----------



## fr-andi (2. März 2018)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Hi,
> Welchen Schaltzug für die aktuelle Revive 185???


nicht im Ernst?!


----------



## neurofibrill (2. März 2018)

Das Forum ist Segen und Fluch zugleich!
Bei Shimano/oder Jagwire Kit XYZ (jedenfalls den einen Zug, welchen ich grad parat habe) ist das Endstück für den Triggy zu groß. Sram hab ich grad keinen da.


----------



## TheTomminator (2. März 2018)

Hat jemand erfahrung bis wieviel Grad Celsius im Minusbereich die Revive ohne Probleme noch funktioniert, bevor sie "einfriert" ?


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. März 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung bis wieviel Grad Celsius im Minusbereich die Revive ohne Probleme noch funktioniert, bevor sie "einfriert" ?



-6°C waren das niedrigste bei meiner. Glaube aber kaum, dass die Stütze irgendwann aufhört zu funktionieren, sie wird nur immer langsamer. Oder bei welcher Temperatur gefriert Öl ?


----------



## grey (2. März 2018)

Erste fahrt mit meiner 185 war um die -8°C, keine probleme.



Wirkt schön durchdacht, dass sie oben rum so kurz baut ist echt genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (2. März 2018)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Das Forum ist Segen und Fluch zugleich!
> Bei Shimano/oder Jagwire Kit XYZ (jedenfalls den einen Zug, welchen ich grad parat habe) ist das Endstück für den Triggy zu groß. Sram hab ich grad keinen da.


Ernsthaft? Ich habe Shimano Züge und jagwire Züge mit 2 revives/dem triggy bzw dem einfachen Hebel verheiratet.... 

Mach Mal ein Foto...


----------



## 30juergen58 (3. März 2018)

holk schrieb:


> Leider ist das kleinste Gebinde Mobil DTE 10 excel 15, dass ich bei erster Recherche finde 20 Liter. Das kommt mir etwas viel vor, bei geschätzt 1 ml den ich beim Luftablassen verloren habe  ;-)


http://www.ravenol.de/produkte/verwendung/d/Product/show/p/ravenol-hydraulikoel-ts-15-hlp.html.


----------



## Sackmann (4. März 2018)

So, hier mal ein paar neue Dokumente, die ich auch zeitnah auf die Homepage stellen und mit Videos begleiten werde.

Serviceplan
Schmiermittel und Füllmengen
Troubleshooting  
Falls ihr Anregungen, oder irgendwas im Troubleshooting fehlt, oder Fehler entdeckt, dürft ihr mir das gerne sagen.

Zu finden natürlich auch im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> -6°C waren das niedrigste bei meiner. Glaube aber kaum, dass die Stütze irgendwann aufhört zu funktionieren, sie wird nur immer langsamer. Oder bei welcher Temperatur gefriert Öl ?


Ich kann -16°C anbieten. War zwar sehr langsam dann aber hat funktioniert.


----------



## jopirl (7. März 2018)

Hey,
habe seit ein paar Tagen nun auch eine Revive mit 185mm, da ich ziemlich groß bin und mehr drop fahren wollte.
Erstmal ist das Produkt von Verarbeitung, Funktion, usw. super!
Langlebigkeit muss Sie noch unter Beweis stellen.
Nun meine Frage:
Der Platz im Rahmen ist ziemlich knapp es funktioniert aber. Jedoch würde ich die Stütze  gerne ein paar mm weiter drin fahren.
Ich denke auch das es möglich ist wenn ich die Anlenkung, an dem die Zugtonne befestigt wird drehe.
In dem Service Video sieht man das dieses Teil nur von dem Großensprengring gesichert wird.
*Ist es prinzipiell möglich den Winkel des Anlenkungshebels zu änderen? 
Wenn ja, was muss demontiert/geöffnet werden oder ist es ohne Demontagen möglich?
*
Vielen Dank!
*
*


----------



## delphi1507 (7. März 2018)

jopirl schrieb:


> Hey,
> habe seit ein paar Tagen nun auch eine Revive mit 185mm, da ich ziemlich groß bin und mehr drop fahren wollte.
> Erstmal ist das Produkt von Verarbeitung, Funktion, usw. super!
> Langlebigkeit muss Sie noch unter Beweis stellen.
> ...


Ja ist kein Problem! Das sollte eigentlich selbst von hand problemlos möglich sein!


----------



## Sackmann (7. März 2018)

Einfach per Hand im Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Es muss nichts geöffnet oder gelöst werden.
Wenn die Fingerkraft nicht ausreicht, dann einfach mit einem 13mm Maulschlüssel am Fuß ansetzen.


----------



## Sackmann (9. März 2018)

Vielleicht mal wieder was ganz Nettes:


----------



## Wanze67 (9. März 2018)

Das Serienmodell so in durchsichtig!


----------



## Diesti (10. März 2018)

Will hier jetzt auch mal was zur Bikeyoke sagen. Hatte ja ein wenig bedenken wegen der Entlüftungssache! Hab mir jetzt trotzdem die 185er gekauft, weil es einfach keine Alternative gab für mich. Die Einbauläge bei den 185mm ist einfach Top! Ich fahre noch eine Reverb und eine Moveloc. Von der Verarbeitung und Wertigkeit ist die Bikeyoke klasse! Sie fühlt sich sehr hochwertig an, ist Spielfreier als jede andere und läuft echt geschmeidig. Selbst nach 1 1/2 Monaten in benutztung mit mehrmaligen Transportieren, am Kopfstellen, umlegen usw. hatte ich noch nie Entlüften müssen! Und wenn doch ists ja mehr als Einfach zu erledigen. 
Beobachte den Thread auch schon länger und finde es Toll wie Sackmann sich bemüht und alles so schnell wie möglich klärt, auch wenn natürlich manchmal die Emotionen ein wenig hochgehen zeigt es dass er mit Leib und Seele dahinter steht.  Tip Top! weiter so 

(Dies ist kein bezahlter Beitrag ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (10. März 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal wieder was ganz Nettes:


Ein wenig Text zur Erklärung würde mein/das Verständnis was da warum passiert deutlich verbessern.
So seh ich einmal ist da Luft, das andere mal nicht - relativ nichtssagend für mich.
Schöne Modelle, gutes Video, nur bitte noch eine Textbeschreibung wie ein Untertitel im Video dann wär's richtig gut.


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2018)

Na, da hast du natürlich Recht.
Also, das Video zeigt jeweils ein transparentes Tauchrohr mit dem inneren, ebenfalls transparanten Rohr, das die Lock-Out Kammer mit dem Lock-Out Kolben (grün) umhüllt.
Bei der neuere Version (der zweiten gezeigten) seht ihr im unteren Bereich (da zeig ich auch mit dem Finger drauf) ein zusätzliches schwarzes Teil, das Microvalve. Dieses befindet sich unten im Ringvolumen, also zwischen Tauchrohr Außenwand und Innenrohr und möglichst nahe an den Ports, die den Ölaustausch zwischen innerer und äußerer Kammer zulassen.
Das Microvalve lässt statisch quasi keine Luft durch, wenn die Stüze auf den Kopf gestellt wird.
Bei der alten Variante kann durch hinlegen oder auf den Kopf stellen Luft durch die Ports in die innere Kammer gelangen. Dann gelangt sie erstmal unter den grünen Hauptkolben. Und wenn die Stütze dann betätigt wird, auch auf die andere Seite, wo die Luft das Federn verursachen kann.
Und man kann jetzt auch erahnen, warum auch die alte Variante viel weniger, oder keine Luft "zieht", wenn sie ausgefahren ist. Denn dann ist der grüne Kolben sehr nahe an den Ports und somit ist gar keine Platz für Luft in der inneren Kammer.
So, ich hoffe, das war einigermaßen verständlich.


----------



## flowbike (10. März 2018)

@Sackmann: vermutlich wurde die Frage schon gestellt: wie kann ich meine Stütze mit dem Microvalve nachrüsten? Mich nervt leider das ständige reseten


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2018)

Bei Lemonshox anrufen, die machen das. Dort gibt's auch ab und an mal wiederaufbereitete Stützen, falls jemand nicht unbedingt eine komplett neue möchte.


----------



## flowbike (10. März 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei Lemonshox anrufen, die machen das. Dort gibt's auch ab und an mal wiederaufbereitete Stützen, falls jemand nicht unbedingt eine komplett neue möchte.


was kostet das?
Könnte es sein, daß das ständig notwendige reseten an etwas zu wenig Öl liegt?


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2018)

Was das kostet klärst du am besten mit Lemonshox selbst, da es auch drauf ankommt, was sonst noch bei deiner Stütze anfällt.


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2018)

Hier gibt´s ein Update zum Video vom Service des unteren Rohres. Schaut euch das doch mal an und lest euch auch unbedingt die Beschreibung zum Video durch.
Gerne auch mitteilen, wenn im Test was unklar ist.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (11. März 2018)

Hallo Sacki,
irgendwas ist, zumindest bei mir, mit dem Ton schief gelaufen. Da kommt erst mal lange nix, dann ne Sekunde komprimiert Alles und dann wieder nix. Hat das auch jemand anderes, oder ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## zr0wrk (11. März 2018)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> Hat das auch jemand anderes, oder ist das nur bei mir so?


Hier genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2018)

Eigentlich sollte da gar kein Ton sein, also auch keine Sprache. Das dem Mickey Mouse Gedöns sollte da auch nicht rein, hab jetzt aber keinen Bock, mehr das zu ändern. Das also bitte einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Schorty01 (14. März 2018)

Amen! Gut geschrieben...versteh Dich und seh es genauso


----------



## Schorty01 (14. März 2018)

Oh falscher Thread


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. März 2018)

Hallo,

mein Bike ist auch mit einer 160er Revive ausgerüstet. Leider hab ich seit Sonntag ein Problem:

- ich wollte für eine ergonomischere Position zum Treten die Stütze weiter ausziehen
- hab ich gemacht
- daraufhin ließ sich erst der Hebel gar nicht mehr drücken
- hab die Stütze wieder etwas weiter rein geschoben
- daraufhin dann geht die Stütze immer wieder runter, wenn ich sie belaste
- unbelastet geht sie immer nach oben
- also quasi: wie als ob ich ständig den Hebel gedrückt halte.

Wie gehe ich am besten vor, um das Problem zu beheben? Weil so grundsätzlich ist das Teil ja ganz schön toll.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.
Übrigens: Starke Sache, dass hier ein extra Forenteil für die Revive bzw. BikeYoke ist.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (14. März 2018)

Sicher das der Zug nicht irgendwo im gezogenen Zustand klemmt...?

Bau mal alles ab und teste es im ausgebauten Zustand.
Wenn das Problem dann reproduzierbar ist --> einschicken (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2018)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Bike ist auch mit einer 160er Revive ausgerüstet. Leider hab ich seit Sonntag ein Problem:
> 
> ...


Da du wohl die Hülle nicht mit nachgeschoben hast, ziehst du quasi ständig am Hebel, deswegen kannst du ihn auch nicht mehr drücken, die Fragen kommt im Moment erstaunlich oft auf! 

Also in Zukunft vor dem rausziehen die Schaltzughülle lösen! 

Da du jetzt vermutlich das Ende aus dem Anschlag gezogen hast, wirst du die Hülle komplett losen müssen so das du die Stütze komplett rausziehen kannst um die Hülle neu einzuhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2018)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Sicher das der Zug nicht irgendwo im gezogenen Zustand klemmt...?
> 
> Bau mal alles ab und teste es im ausgebauten Zustand.
> Wenn das Problem dann reproduzierbar ist --> einschicken (meiner Meinung nach)


Quatsch typischer Fall von einfach nur Stütze rausziehen ohne Schaltzughülle nachführen....
 Und ja das ist bei gleichem vorgehen beliebig reproduzierbar...


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2018)

Gehe zu Beitrag 1 dieses Threads -> troubleshooting pdf anschauen -> Lösung sehen.
Wie meiner Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, liegt es mit sehr sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit daran, dass einfach der Zug nicht im Zugstopper drinsitzt.
Und genau so ist es ja in dem pdf beschrieben.
Kurze Anmerkung nebenbei: Ich mache mir wirklich viel Arbeit, allmögliche Dokumente bereitzustellen, dass man Problem selbst und unkompliziert beheben kann. Es wäre schön, wenn dieses Angebot auch angenommen würde.
Natürlich bekommt man hier auch Antworten, aber aus genau aus diesem Grund gibt es dieses ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread, wo ALLES zusammengetragen wird, und man sich nicht alles aus unterschiedlichen Beiträgen zusammensuchen muss. ALLES ist in diesem ersten Beitragf gebündelt. Falls etwas fehlt, dann bitte mich wissen lassen und ich aktualisiere das.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich mache mir wirklich viel Arbeit, allmögliche Dokumnte bereitzustellen, dass man Problem selbst und unkompliziert beheben kann. Es wäre schön, wenn dieses Angebot auch angenommen würde.



Dazu bräuchte es diese, in dem Fall noch nicht Mal, wenn man sich Gedanken macht, was sein tun für Auswirkungen hat


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2018)

Ja, natürlich darf man sich darüber auch Gedanken machen.  Aber selbst wenn man das nicht tut, dann kann man ja die Lösung in unseren Dokumenten finden. In diesem Troubleshooting stehen viele Sachen drin, die für mich selbstverständlich sind, aber ich habe mittlerweile gelernt, dass man wirklich an quasi alles denken sollte. Man glaubt es ja kaum, aber es gibt auch Leute, die Fragen mich, wie und wo man so eine Stütze bestellen kann. Und ich bekomme auch Fragen dazu, was der Versand kostet, oder jemand eine 185er Stütze in einen Nomad Rahmen fahren kann (ohne Angabe von Rahmengröße oder Körpergröße wohlgemerkt). Mit sowas muss ich mich täglich rumschlagen - kein Scherz.
Deshalb steht da viel Zeug drin, wo sich so mancher wundert, warum das denn da überhaupt drin steht.
Es wäre nur schön, wenn diese Dokumente auch benutzt würden. Das würde mich echt freuen.
Wenn man die Antwort nicht findet, dann darf man gerne Fragen und sie werden (ja auch oft schon von euch - danke dafür!!! ) oft und in der Regel schnell beantwortet.


----------



## R0htabak (14. März 2018)

R0htabak schrieb:


> Achtung Luxusproblem:
> 
> Ich will mir eine BikeYork - Revive verbauen. Rahmen ist Hightower Größe L und ich könnte beide Längen 160 & 185 fahren.
> Abgesehen vom Preisunterschied - was macht Sinn?
> ...





R0htabak schrieb:


> http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/
> 
> Danke an @sp00n82 - der Link hat mir wirklich geholfen.
> Bin jetzt von Reverb auf Revive und auch wenn 185mm schon sehr viel sind, bereue ich den Umstieg nicht. Die 35g mehr fallen da wenig auf.
> ...



Erstmal Großes Kompliment an @Sackman + Team für das Produkt. Bin mit der Revive mehr als zufrieden, auch wenn die erst einen Monat im Einsatz ist. Den Support finde ich mehr als vorbildlich, gerade im Hinblick auf die zur Verfügung stehenden Infos auf Seite 1 und auch die Betreuung, die manchmal sicher vom Kuschelkurs abweicht aber auch wichtig ist um Tacheles zu sprechen.
Weiter so.


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. März 2018)

Naja ... als erste Dropper Post und bisher ohne Notwendigkeit dieses Teils bot sich kein/e Anlass/Notwendigkeit zum Wissensaufbau über dieses Thema. Aktuell ist die Dropper eher Luxus als nötiges Extra. Überlege sogar, ob ich für den "Normalbetrieb" (Radwege, Feldwege, etc.) eher auf eine Syntace P6 Alu oder Thomson Elite in 400er Länge umschwenke. ;-)

Da ich die Technologie aber gut finde und ich eine möchte, die grundsätzlich sehr gut funktioniert - und das liest man über die Revive - fand das gute Stück direkt den Weg in die Bike-Konfig. Mea Culpa - ich werde mir die Dokumente zu Gemüte führen und dem Problem auf den Grund gehen, vermute aber auch, dass ich den Schaltzug inkl. Hülle hätte nachschieben sollen. Tja ... wenn man mit der Technik keine Erfahrung hat, bedenkt man so was selten.


----------



## fr-andi (14. März 2018)

selbsterklärend


----------



## Naffy (15. März 2018)

Editiert


----------



## zr0wrk (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Mir ist die Schraube abgebrochen von der Sattelklemme. Und die zweite Schraube ist auch krumm. Wie kann sowas passieren? (...) Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das ein Garantiefall ist? Wende ich mich mit sowas direkt an BikeYoke oder an den Händler, wo ich sie gekauft habe (Bike Components)?


Ich habe so etwas noch nie gesehen. Keine Ahnung, was du da getrieben hast, du wirst es wissen. Die Schrauben werden vom Anziehen ja nicht krumm, allenfalls reißen sie. Aber nicht bei 5 Nm Anzugsmoment. Die krumme Schraube sieht ja auch darüber hinaus etwas misshandelt aus.

Kauf die ein paar neue Schrauben beim Händler deiner Wahl (bei Bike Yoke kostet so eine Schraube 1,90 EUR) oder setze dich mit BC in Verbindung, wo du die Stütze gekauft hast, um nach Gewährleistung zu fragen. Vielleicht sind sie oder Bike Yoke so kulant, dir ein paar kostenlose Ersatz-Schrauben zu schicken. Aber ehrlich ... wenn ich diese Schrauben gekillt hätte, würde ich still und heimlich zwei neue kaufen und versuchen zu verstehen, was ich falsch gemacht habe, um das in Zukunft zu vermeiden.


----------



## Naffy (15. März 2018)

Editiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFlow (15. März 2018)

Die gerissene sieht so aus, als hätte sich das Material am Schaft auch eingeschnürt. Das waren grantiert mehr als 5Nm, auch wenn ich die verwendeten Schraubenspezifikation nicht kenne.

_Edit: Ach so, sie ist beim Fahren gerissen. Dann hast du die Zugfestigkeit durch den Sattelhebel überschritten.

Es ist glaub ich eine M4. Geht man von einer 8.8er aus, sind das bei 4mm Schaftdurchmesser mit einer spez. Zugfestigkeit von 800 N/mm² ~10 kN. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass das normalerweise reicht._


----------



## Pintie (15. März 2018)

titan ist aber nicht fester als Stahl....
ich hab 100kg, bin schon oft ordentlich auf dem Sattel gelandet (ja auch weit hinten) und das hab ich noch nie gesehen. 
an M5 liegts auf jeden Fall nicht. 

Die verbogene wird so verformt worden sein als die andere durch war.


----------



## Naffy (15. März 2018)

Editiert


----------



## DrFlow (15. März 2018)

Ist in der Tat seltsam. Bin gespannt, was der Sacki dazu sagt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2018)

Die Schrauben wird er wohl (richtigerweise) tauschen, wenn die Stütze nicht älter als 6?Monate sein sollte. 
Wenn älter, dann wäre das kulant.


----------



## Sackmann (15. März 2018)

Heieiei, da geht´s aber gleich ziemlich ab hier. Wollen wir uns erstmal ein bisschen beruhigen?

Zunächst einmal möchte ich anmerken, dass es mir Leid tut, dass du Probleme mit der Klemmung hast und es ist erstmal gut zu hören, dass du dich nicht verletzt hast.
Dann möchte ich auch anmerken, dass, wie du auch schon richtig vermutet hast, es vielleicht klüger gewesen wäre, wenn du dich direkt an uns oder an deinen Händler zu wenden. Wie willst du erwarten, dass Endkunden dir hier Auskunft darüber geben, ob es sich um Gewährleistung, oder Garantie handelt? Wenn an deinem Auto der Motor streikt, dann geht man doch auch nicht ins Forum und erwartet, dass das dort behoben wird, oder? Was hat dich dazu veranlasst, dich hier zu Wort zu melden, und nicht den Hersteller, oder den Händler zu fragen?

Du sagst:


Naffy schrieb:


> Der Sattel war komplett hinten Eventuell war das zuviel hebelwirkung.


Du gibst also schon selbst zu verstehen, dass hier eine mögliche Fehlerquelle vorliegt. Das kann ich natürlich nicht prüfen, verifizieren, oder ausschließen, ohne es zu sehen.
Eines sei jedenfalls festgehalten: Wenn es nicht offiziell erlaubt ist, den Sattel so zu montieren, wie du es getan hast, dann hat das schon seinen Grund. Wenn du mit einem Handy Schwimmen gehst, obwohl es nur spritzwassergeschützt ist, dann sollte man einen Defekt auch nicht auf den Hersteller schieben, oder? Das wird schon seinen Grund haben, wenn das so dasteht, wie es dasteht. Wenn Schrauben mit 5Nm angezogen werden sollen, dann hat das auch seinen Grund, und man kann dann nicht verlangen, dass das Produkt mehr mitmacht als das, wofür es spezifiziert ist.
Wenn ich mir die Sattelklemme ansehe, ist da Fett im Spiel. Ob das Fett auch auf den Schrauben ist, das kann ich nicht erkennen, jedenfalls ist es so, das gefettete Gewinde die Reibung erniedrigen, und dann das gleiche Anzugsmoment deutlich mehr Vorspannkraft auf die Schrauben bringt. Schrauben sind in der Regel nie zu fetten, wenn man nicht weiß, was man tut. Das ist kein Vorwurf, und keine Festellung, nur ein Hinweis, denn gefettet Schrauben sind nicht selten eine Ursache abgerissener Schrauben.
Fox, 9Point8, und auch wir verwenden M5 Schrauben, und die halten auch in der Regel ohne Probleme das aus, wofür sie gemacht sind.
Einen Produktionsfehler bei "dem Schrott", den wir verbauen, um "zu Sparen", will ich natürlich auch nicht. Sowas kann passieren.
Alles kein Grund, ein so großes Fass hier aufzumachen, und anfeindend zu werden. Ein passend sitzender 4mm Inbus wird viel später ausnudeln, als dass eine M5 Schraube überdreht wird.

Und da ich keinen Bock drauf habe, mich hier weiterhin zu rechtfertigen, und mir blöde Sprüche anzuhören, warum wir was verwenden und einen Anwendungsfehler herzuleiten, würde ich einfach vorschlagen, dass du mir eine E-Mail schreibst und mir deine Adresse mitteilst. Dann gehen nämlich zwei Schrauben "auf Garantie" an dich raus. Wenn das nicht in Ordnung für dich ist, dann werden wir eine andere Lösung finden, die ich hier im Forum aber nicht weiter behandeln möchte.

P.S. Die Sattelstellung würde mich dennoch interessieren, denn die blanke Stelle am Schaft der noch nicht gerissenen Schraube ist auch nicht normal. Es könnte z.B. sein, dass der Schaft der Schraube angelegen hat, und die Schraube deshalb auf Biegung beansprucht wurde.

viele Grüße
Sacki


----------



## freetourer (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> ...
> was soll ich da falsch gemacht haben? Man nehme einen Drehmomentschlüssel, stellt ihn auf 5nm und dreht fest bis er auslöst..
> ....
> 
> ...





Sackmann schrieb:


> Heieiei, da geht´s aber gleich ziemlich ab hier. Wollen wir uns erstmal ein bisschen beruhigen?
> 
> Zunächst einmal möchte ich anmerken, dass es mir Leid tut, dass du Probleme mit der Klemmung hast und es ist erstmal gut zu hören, dass du dich nicht verletzt hast.
> Dann möchte ich auch anmerken, dass, wie du auch schon richtig vermutet hast, es vielleicht klüger gewesen wäre, wenn du dich direkt an uns oder an deinen Händler zu wenden. Wie willst du erwarten, dass Endkunden dir hier Auskunft darüber geben, ob es sich um Gewährleistung, oder Garantie handelt? Wenn an deinem Auto der Motor streikt, dann geht man doch auch nicht ins Forum und erwartet, dass das dort behoben wird, oder? Was hat dich dazu veranlasst, dich hier zu Wort zu melden, und nicht den Hersteller, oder den Händler zu fragen?
> ...



Alles gesagt.

Heutzutage darf man sich als Hersteller doch gar nicht mehr wundern.



Naffy schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich extrem einfach direkt einem Hersteller im Forum an den Karren zu pissen ....


----------



## zr0wrk (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Der Sattel war komplett hinten  Eventuell war das zuviel Hebelwirkung.


Es gibt ja da so Markierungen, die darauf hinweisen, wie weit nach vorn oder hinten ein Sattel geklemmt werden sollte. Außerdem hat auch die Klemmung am Sattel eine Richtung, die man be- oder missachten kann. 


> Bei dem Preis könnte man ruhig Titan verwenden.


Die Schrauben kannst du bei Bike Yoke natürlich auch in Titan kaufen, aber dann werden sie auch nicht fester. 


> Ich hatte bisher fünf Sattelstützen in meinem Leben. Nie war eine mit M5-Gewinde.


Ist das so? Wenn man mal nach Schrauben für Sattelklemmungen sucht, findet man einige M5-Schrauben: Magura Vyron, Thomson, Easton, FSA, ...


----------



## Naffy (15. März 2018)

Also erstmal zur Erklärung warum ich hier schreibe und nicht einfach den Händler angerufen habe..

Das ist ein Forum wo man Erfahrungen austauscht, positive sowie negative. Damit musst du leben oder dich abmelden.

Mir geht es nämlich nicht zwangsläufig darum das die Schrauben ersetzt werden.. Wenn das auf Garantie geht, dann gut, wenn nicht dann auch egal. Gibt's in jedem Baumarkt.

Mir ging es erstmal darum rauszufinden warum, weshalb das passiert ist.. Ob es eventuell schonmal anderen passiert ist usw..

Ich habe bisher egal wo, nur gutes über die stützt gesagt.. Auch schon diversen Freunden empfohlen wo eine Neuanschaffung an lag..
Auch in FB Gruppen nenne ich wenn eine gute Sattelstütze gefragt wird immmer nur die bikeyoke..
Da fragt mich ja auch niemand warum man seine positiven Erfahrungen da nieder schreibt..Warum also jetzt die Frage wenn mal was nicht so schönes anliegt..? 

Einen Händler frage ich eigentlich nie, egal was für Fragen oder Anliegen, die wollen verkaufen weiter nichts.. Die beste Erfahrung mache ich mit anderen Leuten die gleiches Produkt verwenden, verwendet haben, usw...

Darum hab ich das hier geschrieben..

Desweiteren war mir so als wenn ich irgendwo mal gelesen hatte, das die eueren stützen nun mit 7nm freigegeben sind.. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber mir war so als wenn ich das mal gelesen habe.. Hätte ja also durchaus sein können das da schonmal ein  problem vor lag..

Und mit "Schrott" oder "Müll" den genauen Wortlaut weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Musst du dich nicht angegriffen fühlen.. In dem Moment war ich einfch nur sauer..
Da nichts hinterfragt wurde (Stellung vom sattel, Gewicht. Winkel etc) sondern erstmal direkt behauptet wurde die sind zu fest angezogen...
Das ist natürlich immer am einfachsten das zu behaupten..
Warst jetzt nicht du, aber daraus resultierte dann mein post der sicherlich eine idee zu aggressiv geschrieben war..
Also einfach überlesen..

Der Sattel ist übrigens komplett nach hinten geschoben bis zum ende wo der Nick anfängt, und dann ca wieder 1.5 bis 2cm nach vorne.. Also alles noch im Rahmen.. So wie man sattel halt verschieben kann..
Kann auch gerne ein Foto von machen..
Habe ich aber nun eigentlich keine lust mehr drauf.. Auch auf einen Garantie Antrag kein Bock ..
Ich denke ich fahre einfach in den nächsten baumarkt und hole mir neue Schrauben .. Da ich auch wie du keine Lust habe mich weiterhin zu rechtfertigen.. Denn fett war lediglich an der Wölbung die auf der stützte aufliegt. Nicht an den Schrauben oder am gewinde.. So schlau bin ich dann doch schon. 

Bin auch der Meinung das es sinnfrei wäre hier weiter zu diskutieren..Also mache ich n Haken hinter und gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich extrem einfach direkt einen Anwendungsfehler zu unterstellen.
> was soll ich da falsch gemacht haben? Man nehme einen Drehmomentschlüssel, stellt ihn auf 5nm und dreht fest bis er auslöst..
> Hätte icj sie fester gezogen hätte ich einfach 2 neue gekauft und gut..
> Was sollte das hier dann für einen Sinn machen.
> ...




Ja es ist ein Anwendungsfehler! Wie oft ich schon gehört habe ich habe nix falsch gemacht... 
Bild vom Sattel so wie er geklemmt war wäre interessant, genau die Angabe welche schraube gebrochen ist vorne oder hinten... 

Du sagst selber das dein Sattel sehr weit hinten ist, schon Mal was von Hebelkräften gehört? 
Fehler ist vermutlich nicht der Drehmoment, es sein denn es ist wirklich fett auf dem Gewinde! Sondern die Sattelposition! 
Kaputt dreht man den Imbuskopf nur mit nicht maßhaltigem Werkzeug! 

Wo und wann die Schraube gerissen ist legt die Vermutung nahe daß du auf den Sattel geknallt bist, und dann mit dem zusätzlichen Hebel hält Raum eine Klemmring aus, ein Foto des Sattels auf einer Ebenen Fläche wäre ebenfalls interessant, da vermutlich auch dieser nun verbogen ist... Und bei erneuter Montage bei der klemmung Probleme bereiten kann, da dies nicht mehr flächig aufliegt! 

Nein die Entäuschung ist aus oben genannten Gründen nicht verständlich! 

Sei froh das der Hersteller dir Ersatz schickt, und entschuldige dich gefälligst bei ihm!


----------



## freetourer (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und mit "Schrott" oder "Müll" den genauen Wortlaut weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. ....



Einfach etwas hochscrollen falls Dein Gedächtnis bereits so schlecht ist.



Naffy schrieb:


> ....
> ....(blablabla)
> 
> Der Sattel ist übrigens komplett nach hinten geschoben bis zum ende wo der Nick anfängt, und dann ca wieder 1.5 bis 2cm nach vorne.. Also alles noch im Rahmen.. So wie man sattel halt verschieben kann..
> ...



Brauchst kein Foto machen - kann man ja hier alles perfekt sehen:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/federweg-am-bike-erweitern-120-130-zu-155-160.865776/

Die ganze Story ist ja auch interessant. - Wenn jemand aus einem 120mm Marathon Fully durch den Austausch der Federelemente ein 160mm Enduro-Bike basteln will ist die Vermutung eines Anwenderfehlers nicht so abwegig.


----------



## zr0wrk (15. März 2018)

Interessant auch:


Naffy schrieb:


> (...) Das alte ist *noch nichtmal ein Jahr* alt und der Umbau hat schon einen Haufen Kohle gekostet. Aber wie das so ist *beim ersten Rad*, merkt man erst dabei, wohin die Reise geht und was man so treibt mit dem Ding. (...)





Naffy schrieb:


> (...) Fahre *erst ca 8 Monate*, daher noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung. (...)





Naffy schrieb:


> (...)Ich *hatte bisher fünf Sattelstützen* in meinem Leben. (...)


Ganz schöner Durchsatz, oder?


----------



## Sackmann (15. März 2018)

Ich enthalte mich eines Kommentares zu dem verlinkten Thread. Möge sich jeder für sich selbst daraus ein Bild schlussfolgern aus dem, was meine Vorredner von dir zitiert haben. was du aus deinem Bike gemacht hast, spricht allerdings zum großen Teil für sich.
Ich habe dir, @Naffy angeboten, kostenlos Ersatzschrauben zukommen zu lassen, wenn du mir deine Adresse gibst. Dem scheinst du nicht nachkommen zu wollen. Warum du dir lieber Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt holen willst, die *unter Garantie* nicht passen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Es gibt keine Standardschrauben im Baumarkt, die einen passenden Radius an der Kopfunterseite haben. Vielleicht ist dir das aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung auch einfach nicht aufgefallen.
Ich biete es dir hiermit noch einmal an, falls du nicht annehmen willst, dann ziehe ich mein Angebot zurück. Falls du auf die Idee kommen solltest, nicht passende Schrauben zu verwenden, dann solltest du dir im Klaren darüber sein, dass du das auf eigene Gefahr hin tust. Wir werden dafür nicht geradestehen. Und da es ziemlich wenige Bezugsquellen für die korrekten Schrauben gibt (nämlich genau eine), weiß ich ziemlich genau, ob du die richtigen Schrauben verwendest, oder nicht.
Ein gut gemeinter Tipp:
Du solltest du dir generell gut überlegen, was du mit deinem Bike veranstaltest - sowohl umbautechnisch - als auch, was du ihm zumutest. Du baust einen längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Hub ein und zusätzlich noch eine Gabel mit 3 oder 4cm mehr Federweg ein. Ich denke, du schießt ein wenig über das Ziel hinaus mit deinen Kommentaren hier.


----------



## Naffy (15. März 2018)

Editiert


----------



## pAn1c (15. März 2018)

Ich fasse noch mal kurz für dich zusammen:

Möchtest du neue Schrauben haben, die passen, wende dich per Mail an Sacki.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Ich entziehe mich nun der Diskussion und wünsche noch viel Spaß.



Besser so, bevors noch schlimmer für dich wird 

G.


----------



## Naffy (15. März 2018)

Editiert...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Für mich wird es nicht schlimmer..
> Ihr seht nur keine klaren Bilder mehr .
> 
> Die Schrauben haben unterste Qualitätsstufe..
> ...



Siehsters, es wird schon schlimmer.
Das sie magnetisierbar sind liegt bei dem Material, das man für die A2 Schrauben nimmt, an der Kaltverformung und ist eher normal.
Abgesehen davon haben wir auch besten Edelstahl in der Arbeit, der sehr gut als Magnettafel für die Küche taugt 

G.


----------



## Naffy (15. März 2018)

Editiert...


----------



## toboggan (15. März 2018)

So langsam wird das lustig hier. Ich hätte jetzt gerne mal ne Nahaufnahme der Bruchstelle gesehen.


----------



## Orwell (15. März 2018)

Wenn man den Unterschied zwischen einem rostfreien ferritischen bzw. martensitischen Chromstahl und einem austenitischen Chromstahl nicht kennt, sollte man vielleicht lieber den Ball flach halten. Ob die Schrauben magnetisch sind oder nicht sagt überhaupt nichts über die Qualität aus. Wenn man es aber schafft die Schrauben einer Sattelstütze zu verbiegen bzw abzudrehn, sagt das viel über den Montierenden aus. Es ist scheiße gelaufen, nimm das Angebot von Sacki an, du bekommst nen Satz neue Schrauben und fertig. Das ist doch total lächerlich hier.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Das war dein bester heute.
> Du hast ja richtig Ahnung Junge.
> 
> Komisch das meine anderen Edelstahl Schrauben alle nicht magnetisch sind.
> ...



Na dann frag mal bei Würth ect. nach  Wäre die A2 Schraube nicht kalt verformt, bzw. weicher also schlechter, dann wäre sie auf jedenfall nicht magnetisch.
Aber keine Angst rostfrei ist auch die magnetische und die angegebene Quallität wird sie wohl auch haben 

G.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich biete es dir hiermit noch einmal an, falls du nicht annehmen willst, dann ziehe ich mein Angebot zurück.



Zu dir eine gefallen und zieh das Angebot zurück.... Wenn er wieder murkst bist du später der dumme... 
Er soll sich an seinen Vertragspartner wenden...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Die Schrauben haben unterste Qualitätsstufe..
> Das ist einfach der Fehler .
> Kannst du ganz leicht nachprüfen..



Spätestens jetzt sollte @ sacki sein Angebot zurückziehen... 
Komisch das hier noch niemand anderes mit dem Schund Probleme hatte...


----------



## Naffy (15. März 2018)

Sein Angebot hab ich doch längst abgelehnt per PN. 

Also machen wir n Haken hinter und beenden diese Diskussion.

Ich habe halt eine komplett andere Auffassung von dem was das ding abkönnen muss (sollte) als ihr.

Das wird sich wohl auch nach weiteren Diskussionen nicht ändern.
Also lasst uns das Thema einfach beenden und gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2018)

Empfiehlst du bikeyoke jetzt weiterhin weiter oder nicht?


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Sein Angebot hab ich doch längst abgelehnt per PN.
> 
> Also machen wir n Haken hinter und beenden diese Diskussion.
> 
> ...


Ich entsorge sie gerne kostenlos....


----------



## Naffy (15. März 2018)

@Trail Surfer

Ja,
 ist weiterhin die beste stütze die ich bisher hatte .

Habe innerhalb kürzester Zeit (8 Monate)
5 vario stützen durch . Immer war irgendwas, was mir nicht passte.. Außer bei der bikeyoke.
Habe sie auch oft auf Kopf und musste bisher nie entlüften. (habe die 2.0)

Ist auch das einzigste Teil was ich von meinem Radon mit rüber genommen habe zum Mondraker und mich nicht von trennen wollte...

Das mit den Schrauben ist halt dumm gelaufen..
Hat aber mit der Funktion der stütze nichts zu tun.

Das ich sein Angebot abgelehnt habe, hatte lediglich den Grund das es sich für mich hier alles so liest..
"100%ig ein Anwender Fehler. Material Fehler ausgeschlossen . Aber aus Kulanz schicke ich dir neue Schrauben"

Das nehme ich so halt nicht hin und lehne dankend ab..

Lasse mir morgen auf Arbeit ein paar neue drehen..
Sollten der Kopf oben an dem abgeschrägten Loch nicht plan aufliegen werde ich mir halt auf der bikeyoke seite die titan Schrauben kaufen und gut .


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2018)

Wird wieder alles gut...


----------



## Sackmann (15. März 2018)

Ja, er hat das Angebot per PN abgelehnt, und mir dort auch unterstellt, dass ich ihm einen Anwenderfehler vorgeworfen habe. Das habe ich in keinem einzigen meiner Posts!
Ich habe ausdrücklich gesagt, dass ich weder mit Bestimmtheit sagen noch ausschließen kann, dass es sich um einen Anwenderfehler handelt, oder es vielleicht ein Materialfehler unsererseits ist. Was er mit seinem Radon veranstaltet hat, lässt jedenfalls sehr viel Raum für Spekulation.
@Naffy  Das von dir angebrachte Argument, dass es sich um ein ganz anderes Bike handelt, ist ebenfalls völlig uninteressant für diesen Fall. Die Stütze war auf dem Radon, wie gezeigt montiert und gefahren. Punkt! Nur weil du neue Felgen auf deinen GTI machst, wird der über die letzten Jahre im kalten Zustand auf sechseinhalb gedrehte Motor auch nicht wieder gesund. Die Analogie verstehst du, oder?
Und weil die Brüh' net teurer kommen soll, als der Fisch, habe ich gesagt, dass ich einfach neue Schrauben auf Garantie rausschicken würde.
Dieses Angebot hast du mehrfach abgelehnt, und damit ist der Fall erledigt. Mach, was du willst und lebe mit den Konsequenzen.
Dass du deine Posts, in denen du absolutes Halbwissen zum Besten gegeben hast, wieder gelöscht hast, nachdem sie von Jungs zerrissen wurden, die wesentlich mehr Ahnung als du haben (und von denen auch ich ab und an was dankend mitnehme ), macht die Sache nicht besser. Das ist leider wirklich eine Schande!
Du bist erst seit kurzem hier im Forum unterwegs, und solltest dir überlegen, was du postest, und was du sagst. Neben leider vielen Dummköpfen sind hier auch extrem fähige und schlaue Leute unterwegs, mit denen man sich nur anlegen sollte, wenn man wirklich weiß wovon man spricht.

Um es mit deinen eigenen Worten zu sagen:
*


Naffy schrieb:



			Das ist ein Forum wo man Erfahrungen austauscht, positive sowie negative. Damit musst du leben oder dich abmelden
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Sacki Ende.


----------



## Naffy (16. März 2018)

Sag mal checkst du es nicht?
Es geht dich nicht um dich.. Wie ich dir auch schon schrieb..
Zitat: für mich liest sich das hier so....

Es geht um deine superschlauen.. 
Da ist es Garnicht möglich eine normale sachliche Diskussion zu führen.. Da werden irgend welche alten post rausgesucht und daraus dann eine geschichte gebastelt und darauf dann alle weiteren möglichen Ursachen aufgebaut...
Wenn das deine sogenannten superschlauen sind, dann gute Nacht..

Ich habe die posts lediglich  gelöscht weil auch ich nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit genauso sagen kann ob es nun an dem Material der Schrauben lag oder nicht..
Und damit hier nicht irgendwann, irgendwer mal negatives liest über die stütze was eventuell so garnicht zutreffend ist, habe ich es gelöscht weil es aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist.. Meine Meinung vertrete ich aber nach wie vor.. Auch wenn du noch 20 Romane schreibst und immer wieder neue Spekulationen ausdenkst woran es noch gelegen haben könnte ..

Ich diskutiere das lieber an anderer Stelle weiter..
Da sind die Leute etwas offener mit diesem Thema.  Aber in diesem forum macht es keinen Sinn..

Ist halt leider typisch für dieses forum  sieht man ja auch an anderen Stellen ..

Für mich steht weiterhin fest das die Schrauben minderwertig sind und die maximale zulässige last sich sehr nah (zu nah)  an dem wirklich dauerhaft möglichen bewegt. .

Auch ist eine Edelstahlschraube  minderwertig wenn zu viele andere Metalle bei sind und "gestreckt" wird.. Und deine kleben regelrecht am Magneten.. Alle anderen A2 Schrauben komischerweise nicht.. 
Aber warscheinlich sind meine 99 Schrauben alle minderwertig und deine 2 sind top..
Das wird es sein 

Also spekuliert mal fleißig weiter, aber ohne mich  .


----------



## flowbike (16. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> .. aber ohne mich  ..


----------



## Pintie (16. März 2018)

Da bin ich ja Mal gespannt wie gut die "auf Arbeit selbst gedrehten" halten. 


Ist ja bekannt das gedrehte Gewinde mehr aushalten als gerollte, solange sie nicht magnetisch sind.

Scnr


----------



## zr0wrk (16. März 2018)

Naffy schrieb:


> Ich habe die Posts lediglich  gelöscht, weil auch ich nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit genauso sagen kann, ob es nun an dem Material der Schrauben lag oder nicht. Und damit hier nicht irgendwann irgendwer mal Negatives liest über die Stütze, was eventuell so gar nicht zutreffend ist, habe ich es gelöscht (...)


Da hättest du dir keine Sorgen machen müssen. Nach deinem Auftritt hier hätte wohl kaum jemand deine Posts noch ernst genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prwolf35 (16. März 2018)

OmG...es geht hier um eine Schraube! lasst es gut sein, führt ja zu nichts! Neustart


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. März 2018)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> OmG...es geht hier um eine Schraube! lasst es gut sein, führt ja zu nichts! Neustart


Falsch, es sind zwei Schrauben 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SickboyLC4 (16. März 2018)

Von der technischen Grunddiskussion, deren Objektivität und Richtigkeit, sowie der Frage
was die Ursache jetzt war mal abgesehen:

Manche sind hier schon emotional flott unterwegs und meinen hier würde ein persönlicher 
Angriff stattfinden, wenn Kritik eingebracht wird. Egal wie berechtigt diese sei (oder auch nicht).



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sei froh das der Hersteller dir Ersatz schickt, und entschuldige dich gefälligst bei ihm!



Sorry aber ... was??? 

Schön, dass du so starke Sympathien für den Hersteller hast aber hier handelt es sich nunmal um
keine freundschaftliche Dienstleistung. Der gute Mann verlangt sehr gutes Geld für seine Ware und
da es sich um ein Geschäft handelt, sollte man es auch als solches sehen.

Die andere Seite ist das gut gemeinte Verhalten vom Sackmann. Er will nur den bestmöglichen
Support geben, reibt sich aber oft mit den Kunden nur unnötig auf. 
Da wird auf die Dauer wohl oder übel "weniger mehr sein", und das wird Sackmann auch wissen.
Konzentration auf offizielle Problemkommunikationskanäle (Support per Mail oder Tel ) wird unumgänglich
sein, denn wieviel Zeit und Nerven kannst und willst du (Sackmann) hier lassen?


Natürlich ist es geil, wenn es solches Herstellerverhalten gibt, denn es ist selten.
Nur ist es halt nicht praktikabel, ab einer gewissen Kundenzahl alle direkt zu supporten.


(Finde die Stütze immer noch geil, auch wenn ich keine habe)


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. März 2018)

^^
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bodo-direkt.695134/page-22#post-15150704


----------



## Sackmann (17. März 2018)

Is gut jetzt...


----------



## Sackmann (19. März 2018)

Die Website wurde mal wieder etwas upgedatet und es sind nun die Service-Informationen und Manuals aktualisiert.
Wer will, kann ja mal vorbeischauen:

Unter "Dokumente" und "Service/Wartung" findet man auf jeder Stützen-Artikelseite die angesprochenen Informationen und Dokumente.
Zu sehen zum Beispiel hier:
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/seatpost-revive-160-30-9.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knex (19. März 2018)

Ist mittlerweile eine Revive mit mehr als 185mm Verstellweg in Planung? Ich konnte darauf leider keine aktuelle Anwort finden.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2018)

Knex schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile eine Revive mit mehr als 185mm Verstellweg in Planung? Ich konnte darauf leider keine aktuelle Anwort finden.


Die Antwort lautet Nein, willst Du @Sacki zanken? 

Er hat doch mehrfach, das letzte Mal vor 2 oder 3 Wochen Klipp und klar geschrieben, das es keine längere Version geben wird, da es technisch(Hebel) zu anfällig wird!


----------



## Sackmann (19. März 2018)

Nein, es ist leider keine REVIVE mit mehr als 185mm in Planung.


----------



## Pintie (19. März 2018)

jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht... so sachlich ? hatte schon popcorn gekauft


----------



## Sackmann (19. März 2018)

Ja, ich weiß auch net,  was mich da geritten hat...


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß auch net,  was mich da geritten hat...


Soll ich noch Mal fragen? [emoji6]


----------



## Knex (19. März 2018)

Danke!
Ich hab schon geahnt, dass ich dafür bestimmt gesteinigt werden würde, konnte aber mit der internen Suchmaschine keinen Beitrag von dir finden, der meine Frage beantwortet. Habe hier auch auf der Suche nach einer Antwort die 200 Beiträge überflogen, das muss mir aber irgendwie entgangen sein. Sorry!

Da diese Frage scheinbar so oft gestellt wird frage ich mich, weshalb es keine FAQs mit einer Antwort (und eventuell einem Link zu einem bestehenden Beitrag welcher eine Begründung enthält) im ersten Beitrag gibt? Würde bestimmt viel Stress ersparen


----------



## Sackmann (19. März 2018)

Danke für den Tipp, ich hab´s auf der erste Seite übernommen. 
Zu welchem Antwortpost der  in unterschiedleichen Threads 42 mal beantworteten Frage soll ich denn den Link setzen? Zum Beispiel wurde hier im Thread auf Seite drei die Frage gestellt und beantwortet. Spaß beiseite.
Ich denke, es führt wohl etwas zu weit, jetzt auch noch Links zu setzen. Sonst wird die erste Seite ganz schnell überfrachtet.


----------



## Sackmann (23. März 2018)

Lieber @Naffy :
Heute habe ich eine E-Mail von Bike-Components bekommen, dass sie eine Garantieanfrage haben:

Zitat aus der E-Mail:
"Dem Kunden ist eine der beiden Sattelklemmplattenschrauben gebrochen und hat dadurch die zweite Schraube verbogen.
Ebenfalls sind ihm beide Muttern abhandengekommen."

Hast Du da ganz zufällig du was damit zu tun? Bike Components kann mir ja aus Datenschutzgründen nicht sagen, um welchen Kunden es sich handelt, aber ich dachte, ich frage einfach mal nach, ob du da vielleicht was weißt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2018)

Wieso fragst du ihn nicht per PN?
Als Kunde ist Vertraulichkeit sicher besser als Öffentlichkeit. 
Bin übrigens selbst Kunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (23. März 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Lieber @Naffy :
> Heute habe ich eine E-Mail von Bike-Components bekommen, dass sie eine Garantieanfrage haben:
> 
> Zitat aus der E-Mail:
> ...



Kann doch gar nicht der @Naffy sein - er lässt sich doch aus hochlegiertem Weltraumstahl selbst neue Schrauben drehen.


----------



## Sackmann (23. März 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Als Kunde ist Vertraulichkeit sicher besser als Öffentlichkeit.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht! Das kommt aber tatsächlich auch auf den Kunden an. Wer mich aber kennt, und wer mitbekommen hat, was auf den letzten beiden Seiten vorgefallen ist, der weiß, warum ich genau hier diese Frage stelle.


----------



## fr-andi (23. März 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen Recht! Das kommt aber tatsächlich auch auf den Kunden an. Wer mich aber kennt, und wer mitbekommen hat, was auf den letzten beiden Seiten vorgefallen ist, der weiß, warum ich genau hier diese Frage stelle.


absolut nachvollziehbar von dir!


----------



## Bogie (25. März 2018)

Hallo,
habe mir leider bei einem kleinen Ausrutscher das Entlüftungshebelchen abgebrochen. Kann ich das von der anderen Seite aus rausdrücken?


----------



## pAn1c (25. März 2018)

Bogie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir leider bei einem kleinen Ausrutscher das Entlüftungshebelchen abgebrochen. Kann ich das von der anderen Seite aus rausdrücken?


Du meinst den Hebel mit dem 6-Kant?
Ich meine, das ist eine "Sack" Bohrung  , da ist nichts mit von der anderen Seite rausdrücken.


----------



## Weynee (27. März 2018)

Servus,
meine Revive hat beim aufpumpen so viel Öl verloren dass es die Funktion einschränkt. Selbst beim Abschrauben der Pumpe / Adapter kam es zu großem Öl und Luftdruck Verlust.
Darauf hin habe ich herausfinden wollen, ob der Fehler beim Nutzer (mir) oder bei der Stütze / Ventil liegt.
Stärkerer Ölverlust (mit einhergehendem Luftverlust) entstand bei folgendem Vorgehen:
- Adapter aufschrauben (langsam & schnell)
- Adapter abschrauben (langsam & schnell)
- Luft langsam über die Pumpe ablassen
- Luft langsam direkt am Ventil ablassen (ohne weitere Hilfsmittel) 

Die Stütze war immer ausgefahren, stand aufrecht und das Öl hatte Zeit sich zu setzen.
Bevor ich jetzt neues Öl nachfülle möchte ich Fragen, ob es einen Trick gibt, es zu vermeiden? 
Da beim Ab- und Aufschrauben der Pumpe Luft verloren geht ist die Nutzung zur Zeit nicht möglich. Wenn ich die Pumpe ab- und wieder angeschraubt hatte waren beim zweiten Anschrauben nur noch 50psi (von den 250) übrig...

Besten Dank!


----------



## DMLRUS (27. März 2018)

Weynee schrieb:


> Servus,
> meine Revive hat beim aufpumpen so viel Öl verloren dass es die Funktion einschränkt. Selbst beim Abschrauben der Pumpe / Adapter kam es zu großem Öl und Luftdruck Verlust.
> Darauf hin habe ich herausfinden wollen, ob der Fehler beim Nutzer (mir) oder bei der Stütze / Ventil liegt.
> Stärkerer Ölverlust (mit einhergehendem Luftverlust) entstand bei folgendem Vorgehen:
> ...



Welche Pumpe hast du verwendet?


----------



## Weynee (27. März 2018)

Hi @DMLRUS,
das war eine RockShox Dämpferpumpe (2bis 300psi, analog).
Das öl ist aber auch schon beim Aufschrauben des Adapters aufgetreten...


----------



## delphi1507 (27. März 2018)

Weynee schrieb:


> Servus,
> meine Revive hat beim aufpumpen so viel Öl verloren dass es die Funktion einschränkt. Selbst beim Abschrauben der Pumpe / Adapter kam es zu großem Öl und Luftdruck Verlust.
> Darauf hin habe ich herausfinden wollen, ob der Fehler beim Nutzer (mir) oder bei der Stütze / Ventil liegt.
> Stärkerer Ölverlust (mit einhergehendem Luftverlust) entstand bei folgendem Vorgehen:
> ...


Grundsätzlich gilt, wenn du die Pumpe 
Aufschraubst und nicht, bevor du den Adapter vollständig aufschraubst, den erwarteten Druck mit der Pumpe erzeugst, füllt sich beim öffnen von Ventil der Schlauch der Pumpe mit der Luft aus der Stütze/Dämpfer/Gabel und somit zeigt die die Pumpe einen entsprechend niedrigen Druck an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DMLRUS (27. März 2018)

Weynee schrieb:


> Hi @DMLRUS,
> das war eine RockShox Dämpferpumpe (2bis 300psi, analog).
> Das öl ist aber auch schon beim Aufschrauben des Adapters aufgetreten...



Überprüfe bitte ob markierte Stab sich bewegt. Der muss sich bewegen.

Bei letzter durchgeführter Wartung habe ich erst Adapter angestaubt. Dabei kam zu keinem Druck Verlust.

Anschließend Dämpfer Pumpe( Topeak Pocket Shock DXG)  angeschlossen. Duck mit der Pumpe Aufgebaut ca 230psi. Shock-Ventil aufgemacht, dabei kamm zu  Druckausgleich im Revive und Der Pumpe. Druck *sehr langsam* abgelassen. Fertig.

Befüllen hat auch reibungslos funktioniert. 

Jetzt habe ich Revive mit 250psi statt 210psi aufgepumpt. Austrittsgeschwindigkeit ist besser geworden.


----------



## Bogie (27. März 2018)

So, mein Problem habe ich gerade gelöst. Musste den Stumpf des Entlüftungshebelchens rausbohren.


----------



## criso (28. März 2018)

Hätte bitte mal ne frage: 
 Hab die PDFs und die Beschreibungen auf der ersten Seite durchgelesen. (Entweder habe ich es nicht gefunden oder übersehen , falls Ja- sorry)

Ist es erlaubt Reduzier-Hülsen zu verwenden? Möchte bei 185mm Hub und von 30,9mm auf 31,6mm gehen und hab noch ne passende Hülse von Vecnum da..

Besten Dank


----------



## zr0wrk (28. März 2018)

criso schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt Reduzier-Hülsen zu verwenden? Möchte bei 185mm Hub und von 30,9mm auf 31,6mm gehen und hab noch ne passende Hülse von Vecnum da.


Erlaubt ist es natürlich. Die Stütze wurde sogar mit Blick auf die Verwendung mit Reduzierhülse nochmal angepasst.

Das Thema wurde in einem Nachbarthread mehrmals angeschnitten.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. März 2018)

criso schrieb:


> Hätte bitte mal ne frage:
> Hab die PDFs und die Beschreibungen auf der ersten Seite durchgelesen. (Entweder habe ich es nicht gefunden oder übersehen , falls Ja- sorry)
> 
> Ist es erlaubt Reduzier-Hülsen zu verwenden? Möchte bei 185mm Hub und von 30,9mm auf 31,6mm gehen und hab noch ne passende Hülse von Vecnum da..
> ...


Oder du baust die Stütze für kleines geld um, und hast kein Problem mit potentiell zu kurzen Hülsen...


----------



## criso (29. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oder du baust die Stütze für kleines geld um, und hast kein Problem mit potentiell zu kurzen Hülsen...



Oha,  Das ist auch interessant! War mir nicht bekannt. 
 Danke für eure Tipps und Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (29. März 2018)

criso schrieb:


> Oha,  Das ist auch interessant! War mir nicht bekannt.
> Danke für eure Tipps und Infos.


Ist super easy und in 10 min passiert! Eine meiner stützen 160er ist an ein anderes Bike umgezogen und auf diese Weise angepasst worden, um der 185 am Enduro Platz zu machen... 
Einfach sehr durchdacht das Teil!


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (3. April 2018)

185er vs 185 Max
185er:
   

Das Ganze in max schaut dann so aus: 
   
Ich würd fast behaupten, dass die max noch leichter ein- und ausfährt. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sie neu ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2018)

Wie zu erwarten, es macht optisch keinen Unterschied  

G.


----------



## Sackmann (4. April 2018)

Wie zu erwarten, es macht optisch einen deutlichen Unterschied. 

G. 

Das ist ja so, als würde man sagen, man erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen einer 32er und 34er Fox.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie zu erwarten, es macht optisch einen deutlichen Unterschied.
> 
> G.
> 
> Das ist ja so, als würde man sagen, man erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen einer 32er und 34er Fox.


Sagen wir mal so...die 34er Fox hat (noch) mehr Potential beim „Verstell“weg.

_Duckundrenn..._


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das ist ja so, als würde man sagen, man erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen einer 32er und 34er Fox.


Der Satz gibt Jörg Recht....

32er und 34er fox schauen für mich gleich aus. Beides so dünnes xc Zeug


----------



## Sackmann (4. April 2018)

Also Jungs, es tut mir wirklich leid, aber wer eine 32er nicht von einer 34er unterscheiden kann... 
Egal, @pinti:  Dann nimm ne 34er und 36er. Da ist der prozentuale Unterschied noch geringer, als von 25mm auf 28mm und man sieht es ebenfalls deutlich.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (4. April 2018)

Wollte hier keine riesen Diskussion lostreten. Da gleiches Gewicht, kann sich jeder nach seinem Gusto die Stütze raussuchen. Ist doch klasse.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie zu erwarten, es macht optisch einen deutlichen Unterschied.
> 
> G.
> 
> Das ist ja so, als würde man sagen, man erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen einer 32er und 34er Fox.



Ja, vergleicht man die beiden Bilder vom Komplettfahrrad, dann würde man aber als ersters sagen des die Reifen von dem einen Rad dicker sind, bevor man auf Stütze kommt. Obwohl sie es garnicht sind.
Außerdem meinte ich garnicht das man keinen Unterschied erkennt, sondern das es optisch keinen macht. Sprich, für die Optik völlig egal ist.

G.


----------



## Taunide (7. April 2018)

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal falls meine Frage blöd ist.
Ich würde gerne von einer reverb Stealth 170mm auf eine revive 185 wechseln. 
Die reverb steckt bis auf 7mm im Rahmen. Laut meiner Rechnung müsste die revive 185 passen, oder habe ich mich irgendwo vertan?
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (7. April 2018)

Laut Sram ist die minimale Länge 235 mm bei 170.

Die Revive hat dagen nur 226,7 mm minimum Länge bei 185mm
Sollte also passen.

Bleibt eventuell noch die Einstecktiefe zu prüfen.

Sram Reverb
BikeYoke Revive Tech


----------



## Sackmann (7. April 2018)

Korrekt! Wenn im Rahmen genug Platz ist dann geht das.


----------



## Taunide (8. April 2018)

Schonmal Danke für die Hilfe!
Laut der Abmaße ist die reverb 480mm + 78mm also 558mm lang.
Die revive kommt auf 516,2mm also sollte doch mehr als genug Platz vorhanden sein


----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2018)

Das was auf der Zeichnung steht ist schön und gut, muss aber alles andere als bei dir unbedingt zutreffen. Das kann dir niemand sagen, als du selbst.


----------



## spanier8877 (15. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich nur für dieses fantastische Produkt bedanken. Ich habe heute meine Revive 185 das erste Mal entlüftet, ein Aha-Erlebnis!

Funktioniert spitze und hält alles, was der Hersteller verspricht 

VG
Spanier


----------



## 2 wheel drive (16. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir eine Revive 185 bestellt und Fragen zur Installation: Im Handbuch wird erwähnt, dass die Stütze gefettet werden sollt bevor man diese in das Sitzrohr schiebt, des Weiteren soll die Klemme mit max. 5nm angezogen werden.

- Meine aktuelle Stütze hatte ich auch ein wenig gefettet vor dem Einbau, die Klemme soll bei dieser mit max. 7nm angezogen werden - mit dieser Vorgehensweise habe ich aber das Problem, dass die Stütze nicht fest genug ist und langsam in das Sitzrohr wandert wenn ich drauf sitze. Denke das könnte mir bei der Revive auch passieren - gibt es eine Empfehlung wie ich da vorgehen soll bzw. welches Schmiermittel da empfehlenswert ist? Habe übrigens einen Banshee Prime Rahmen, Sitzrohr 31,6
- Wird empfohlen die Bikeyoke Sattelklemme zu verwenden? Habe aktuell eine Hope Klemme am Sitzrohr.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. April 2018)

Mit 7 Nm Anzugsmoment wandert deine Stütze ins Sattelrohr? Ich würde sagen, da ist die Stütze untermaßig oder dein Sattelrohr zu weit.

Das Fett bei der Montage hat keine Schmierfunktion, es soll nur vor eventuell eindringender Feuchtigkeit schützen. Es gibt dafür spezielle Montagepasten. Wenn deine Stütze zum wandern neigt, empfiehlt sich eventuell eine Montagepaste mit bewegungshemmenden Bestandteilen, wie sie etwas zur Montage von Carbon-Lenkern vorgesehen ist. Bei einem zu hohen Anzugsmoment kann die Funktion der Stütze beeinträchtigt werden.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (16. April 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Mit 7 Nm Anzugsmoment wandert deine Stütze ins Sattelrohr? Ich würde sagen, da ist die Stütze untermaßig oder dein Sattelrohr zu weit.
> 
> Das Fett bei der Montage hat keine Schmierfunktion, es soll nur vor eventuell eindringender Feuchtigkeit schützen. Es gibt dafür spezielle Montagepasten. Wenn deine Stütze zum wandern neigt, empfiehlt sich eventuell eine Montagepaste mit bewegungshemmenden Bestandteilen, wie sie etwas zur Montage von Carbon-Lenkern vorgesehen ist. Bei einem zu hohen Anzugsmoment kann die Funktion der Stütze beeinträchtigt werden.



Die Maße hatte ich noch gar nicht aufm Schirm, ich werd mal das Sitzrohr messen.
Ich hätte die hier daheim, taugt die? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dynamic-montagepaste-80g-26883
Die Thematik mit dem Drehmoment ist mir klar. Vielleicht liegts ja wirklich an Rohr oder Stütze (oder an der Klemme?).


----------



## zr0wrk (16. April 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Ich hätte die hier daheim, taugt die?


Weiß nicht. Ich benutze sie aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (16. April 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Die Maße hatte ich noch gar nicht aufm Schirm, ich werd mal das Sitzrohr messen.
> Ich hätte die hier daheim, taugt die? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dynamic-montagepaste-80g-26883
> Die Thematik mit dem Drehmoment ist mir klar. Vielleicht liegts ja wirklich an Rohr oder Stütze (oder an der Klemme?).



Die nutze ich auch.

Meine Revive hält damit im Prime Rahmen und rutscht nicht.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (16. April 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die nutze ich auch.
> 
> Meine Revive hält damit im Prime Rahmen und rutscht nicht.



Ah ein Primefahrer mit Revive!
Hast du zufällig irgendwelche Tipps für mich was man beim Prime beachten sollte? Also falls dir was aufgefallen ist, eigentlich gibt's ja keine großen Specials an dem Rahmen bzgl. Zugverlegung.


----------



## schwertrider (16. April 2018)

Hallo Sackmann, 
hab den Anfang vom Fred durchgelesen und mein Problem nicht gefunden! 
Bei mir verdreht sich die Stütze - aber nicht an der Klemmung unten. Also wenn ich beim Fahren in technischem Gelände hinkomme ist auf einmal der Sattel verdreht! 
Kann ich da selber was machen oder muss ich sie einschicken? 
Wenn einschicken wohin? 
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Ah ein Primefahrer mit Revive!
> Hast du zufällig irgendwelche Tipps für mich was man beim Prime beachten sollte? Also falls dir was aufgefallen ist, eigentlich gibt's ja keine großen Specials an dem Rahmen bzgl. Zugverlegung.



Hi. - Nee, einfach Spaß haben. Mit dem Rahmen/Bike kann man ja alles machen. Aber dafür gibt es ja den Prime-Thread. Das wird hier zu OT.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (16. April 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hi. - Nee, einfach Spaß haben. Mit dem Rahmen/Bike kann man ja alles machen. Aber dafür gibt es ja den Prime-Thread. Das wird hier zu OT.



Meinte nur in Bezug auf die Revive Installation


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Meinte nur in Bezug auf die Revive Installation



Ach so. 

Alles easy - die Revive ist auch beim Prime genau so easy zu installieren wie bei jedem anderen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. April 2018)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Hallo Sackmann,
> hab den Anfang vom Fred durchgelesen und mein Problem nicht gefunden!
> Bei mir verdreht sich die Stütze - aber nicht an der Klemmung unten. Also wenn ich beim Fahren in technischem Gelände hinkomme ist auf einmal der Sattel verdreht!
> Kann ich da selber was machen oder muss ich sie einschicken?
> ...



For sure nicht an der Sattelklemme? Die Stütze hat - wie viele andere auch - Führungsstifte die in Nuten laufen. Da kann sich eigentlich nix verdrehen. Bliebe noch, dass sich der Sattelkopf gelöst hat. Hab ich zwar noch nie gehört, wäre aber die einzige Stelle die mir einfällt.
Mach mal nen keinen Klebestreifen/-Punkt jeweils ans Tauch- und Standrohr und schau, was sich wirklich verdreht.
Und sonst erstmal anrufen/-mailen und nicht direkt wegschicken.


----------



## decay (17. April 2018)

@schwertrider schreib ihm ne Mail oder ruf ihn an, kenne das Problem, Dir wird sicher geholfen.


----------



## schwertrider (18. April 2018)

decay schrieb:


> @schwertrider schreib ihm ne Mail oder ruf ihn an, kenne das Problem, Dir wird sicher geholfen.


Schon passiert
Dankeschön


----------



## 2 wheel drive (2. Mai 2018)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Schon passiert
> Dankeschön



Hast du zu dem Thema Info?
Mir ist vorgestern leider das Gleiche passiert.
Ich konnte den Sattel dann zwar wieder in die ursprüngliche Position zurück drücken und die Stütze funktioniert weiterhin problemlos - aber ich bin mir jetzt natürlich unsicher... vor allem weil ich die Stütze als Ersatz für eine andere, nicht funktionierende geholt habe und jetzt kurz vor dem Bikeurlaub das


----------



## Znarf (2. Mai 2018)

Hi, eine Frage:
Ich will mir eine Revive 185 kaufen und habe aus vorigen Projekten noch fünf Remote-Hebel hier liegen:
Wolftooth Light Action (also lang), Wolftooth normal, Raceface Turbine und den kleinen Vecnum und einen von Giant. Alle Hebel können am Hebel einen Zug klemmen (bis auf raceface).

Funktioniert davon einer gescheit mit der Revive (von der Einzugsänge bzw. Übersetzung her?) 

Dann muss ich nicht noch einen fünften Hebel kaufen, der dann wieder in der Kiste landet 

Wäre tip-top, falls jemand ne Info hat.


----------



## Sackmann (3. Mai 2018)

@Znarf : Ja, die funktionieren prinzipiell alle mit der REVIVE.


----------



## Znarf (3. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info, Bestellung ist raus.


----------



## Wandango (6. Mai 2018)

Moin, meine Revive macht mir seit ein paar Tagen etwas Sorgen, sie sinkt beim Fahren oftmals minimal ein (schätze ein paar Millimeter). Wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe und den Trigger betätige hört man ja, dass sie wieder etwas rauskommt. 
Mehrmaliges Entlüften bringt auch keine Abhilfe. Mache ich da was falsch? Hebel mit Inbus umlegen und die Stütze von Hand runterdrücken, Hebel lösen und fertig oder?

Hatte schon jemand das Problem? Is da ein Service (nach maximal 500km...) fällig?


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht ist der Zug zu sehr gespannt? Oder klemmt's unten an der Ansteuerung etwas ?


----------



## Phil-Joe (7. Mai 2018)

Mal eine kurze Frage:

Welchen Adapter nehme ich, um den Bremshebel meiner Magura MT Trail Carbon zusammen mit dem Remote-Hebel der Revive zu montieren? Momentan passt mir die Anordnung ergonomisch nicht so richtig zusammen. Da hätte ich gerne etwas, wie den Matchmaker von SRAM. 

Danke schon mal für die Antwort.

Btw. nach einem umfangreicheren Reset-Vorgang läuft und hält die Revive super und hält auch mein Gewicht von 100+ kg fahrfertig locker aus. Feines Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (7. Mai 2018)

@Phil-Joe Magura Shiftmix


----------



## Phil-Joe (7. Mai 2018)

Danke schon mal.

Hatte ich auch gelesen, aber der Hebel der Trail Carbon bzw. der Bikeyoke stand nicht dran. Ich versuche es mal, auch wenn der Preis für so ein Kleinteil echt happig ist.


----------



## mrwulf (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Revive der allerersten Generation (Special Edition oder so ähnlich) und als ich nun im Rahmen der Trail Trophy nun öfters mit dem Sessellift gefahren bin zog die leider ordentlich Luft. Nervt dann doch.

Irgendwie hatte ich im Hinterkopf, dass so ein kleiner Hebel geplant werden sollte und den Inhabern der ersten Generation vergünstigt angeboten werden sollte. Habe allerdings dann so gar nichts mehr gehört. 
Ist der Habel denn nun schon erhältlich? 

Vielen lieben Dank ...


----------



## Wanze67 (9. Mai 2018)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Revive der allerersten Generation (Special Edition oder so ähnlich) und als ich nun im Rahmen der Trail Trophy nun öfters mit dem Sessellift gefahren bin zog die leider ordentlich Luft. Nervt dann doch.
> 
> ...


Guckst du Bike Yoke Webseite! Billiger wie 5,95?


----------



## luCYnger (9. Mai 2018)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Revive der allerersten Generation (Special Edition oder so ähnlich) und als ich nun im Rahmen der Trail Trophy nun öfters mit dem Sessellift gefahren bin zog die leider ordentlich Luft. Nervt dann doch.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht schaust du mal auf der Homepage vorbei.
Da werden sie geholfen

Gesendet von meinem BV6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Mai 2018)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Ist der Habel denn nun schon erhältlich?


Der Hobel ist auf jedsten erhältlich. Aber das Sonderangebot ist lange vorbei.


----------



## Promontorium (11. Mai 2018)

Die Suche ergab keinen Treffer, darum folgende Frage @ Sacki: Wird es die Revive in absehbarer Zeit in 100mm geben?


----------



## georgauf (14. Mai 2018)

Hab die Antwort jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, kann man die revive problemlos an jeder Stelle stoppen und da dann auch im sitzen fahren? Also z.B. 4cm unter dem Maximalauszug..
Danke


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Mai 2018)

georgauf schrieb:


> Hab die Antwort jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, kann man die revive problemlos an jeder Stelle stoppen und da dann auch im sitzen fahren? Also z.B. 4cm unter dem Maximalauszug..
> Danke


Ja! Ist ja keine movelock...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgauf (14. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja! Ist ja keine movelock...



Haha, danke. Die hab ich aktuell und mag eigentlich die fixen Einrastpunkte. schon alleine weil ich weiß, dass es der Stütze nicht schadet, sie auch in einer der Abstufungen zu nutzen. Darum gehts mir hauptsächlich, also dass es keine negativen Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Mai 2018)

georgauf schrieb:


> Haha, danke. Die hab ich aktuell und mag eigentlich die fixen Einrastpunkte. schon alleine weil ich weiß, dass es der Stütze nicht schadet, sie auch in einer der Abstufungen zu nutzen. Darum gehts mir hauptsächlich, also dass es keine negativen Auswirkungen hat.


Soweit ich weiß laut sacki kein Problem steht auch irgendwo...


----------



## pAn1c (14. Mai 2018)

Die Stütze "arretiert" ja nicht wirklich in einer festen Position. Ob die Stütze jetzt ganz oben, 23mm tiefer oder kurz vor Ende ist, das Ventil wird geschlossen, und die Position wird gehalten.


----------



## georgauf (14. Mai 2018)

Danke euch beiden!


----------



## EmDoubleU (14. Mai 2018)

georgauf schrieb:


> Haha, danke. Die hab ich aktuell und mag eigentlich die fixen Einrastpunkte. schon alleine weil ich weiß, dass es der Stütze nicht schadet, sie auch in einer der Abstufungen zu nutzen. Darum gehts mir hauptsächlich, also dass es keine negativen Auswirkungen hat.



Hi,

ich bin auch von der Moveloc auf die Revive gewechselt, weil mein neuer Rahmen außen am Rahmen mal so gar keine Befestigungspunkte für die Leitung hat. Und meine Befürchtung war auch, dass mir die fixen Positionen der Moveloc im Betrieb fehlen werden. 
Aber keine Angst, das ist alles Gewöhnungssache und die Revive macht einem die Bedienung mit dem Triggy und dem extrem geschmeidigen Lauf wirklich sehr angenehm.


----------



## georgauf (14. Mai 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auch von der Moveloc auf die Revive gewechselt, weil mein neuer Rahmen außen am Rahmen mal so gar keine Befestigungspunkte für die Leitung hat. Und meine Befürchtung war auch, dass mir die fixen Positionen der Moveloc im Betrieb fehlen werden.
> Aber keine Angst, das ist alles Gewöhnungssache und die Revive macht einem die Bedienung mit dem Triggy und dem extrem geschmeidigen Lauf wirklich sehr angenehm.



Merci für den Bericht. Sowas liest man gerne.
Den Moveloc-Hebel hab ich sowieso schon durch einen Wolftooth ersetzt der auch an der Reverb weiter verwendet werden würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. Mai 2018)

Moin,

benötige mal Eure Hilfe, fahre die Bikeyoke in 160mm Ausführung seit ein paar Wochen und muss nach jeder 4 bis 5 Ausfahrt die Sattelneigung korrigieren.

Schrauben werden nach Vorschrift eins zu eins angezogen und mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment und dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen.
Trotzdem passiert es immer wieder, dass sich der Sattel neigt, der Sattel ist ein WTB Silverado.

Danke und schöne Pfingsten


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Mai 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Trotzdem passiert es immer wieder, dass sich der Sattel neigt, der Sattel ist ein WTB Silverado.


Beide Schrauben bleiben dabei fest? Wie kann das sein?


----------



## DMLRUS (19. Mai 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> benötige mal Eure Hilfe, fahre die Bikeyoke in 160mm Ausführung seit ein paar Wochen und muss nach jeder 4 bis 5 Ausfahrt die Sattelneigung korrigieren.
> 
> ...




Hast du bei der Montage die Oberfläche mit Fett, bearbeitet? Das könnte die Ursache sein.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Mai 2018)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Montage die Oberfläche mit Fett, bearbeitet? Das könnte die Ursache sein.



Bei der Montage des Sattels habe ich die Halteplättchen für die Schrauben leicht eingefettet, ist ja wenn man alleine ist, sehr schwierig zu montieren. Hat aber auch nicht geholfen diese Methode, sodass ich mit einer anderen helfenden Hand den Sattel montieren könnte.

Dies könnte evtl. die Ursache sein..

Schaue mal nach und werde berichten. 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Mai 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Beide Schrauben bleiben dabei fest? Wie kann das sein?



Weder fest noch lose, eine Schraube in Fahrtrichtung gesehen, oder die Schraube die näher zum Vorbau ist, war/ist leicht anzuziehen, soll heißen, die Schraube ist dafür Verantwortlich, dass der Sattel sich verstellt.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Mai 2018)

Das heißt, diese Schraube löst sich während der Fahrt? Gewinde gefettet?


----------



## PST (20. Mai 2018)

Wie ziehst du die Schreuben an? Immer im Wechsel oder erst die eine komplett und dann die andere?


----------



## Sansibar73 (21. Mai 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Weder fest noch lose, eine Schraube in Fahrtrichtung gesehen, oder die Schraube die näher zum Vorbau ist, war/ist leicht anzuziehen, soll heißen, die Schraube ist dafür Verantwortlich, dass der Sattel sich verstellt.


Hab es nicht genau im Kopf, bei der Reverb und der Transfer ist es so, das die obere Platte eine „Fahrtrichtung“ hat, also richtigherum eingebaut werden muss. Die Sattelrails liegen sauber in der oberen und unteren Klemmplatte auf, nichts verkanntet etc.? Ansonsten wäre noch Schraubensicherung ne Idee....


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. Mai 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das heißt, diese Schraube löst sich während der Fahrt? Gewinde gefettet?



Nein natürlich nicht...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. Mai 2018)

PST schrieb:


> Wie ziehst du die Schreuben an? Immer im Wechsel oder erst die eine komplett und dann die andere?



Ja, immer im Wechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. Mai 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Hab es nicht genau im Kopf, bei der Reverb und der Transfer ist es so, das die obere Platte eine „Fahrtrichtung“ hat, also richtigherum eingebaut werden muss. Die Sattelrails liegen sauber in der oberen und unteren Klemmplatte auf, nichts verkanntet etc.? Ansonsten wäre noch Schraubensicherung ne Idee....



Bin leider noch nicht dazugekommen den Sattel zu demontieren. 
Danke für den Tipp, werde ich berücksichtigen.


----------



## Mojo25 (22. Mai 2018)

Hi,
ich will eine Specialized Command Post IRCC gegen die Revive tauschen und habe jetzt schon herausgefunden, dass ich den Specialized Hebel weiterverwenden kann (der taugt im Gegensatz zur Stütze was), weil beide die Zugklemmung an der Stütze bzw. mittels einer Tonne an der Stütze haben. Ich habe nur eine kleine Frage zur Montage: 
Bei der Specialized-Stütze soll der Zug *bis *zur Klemmtonne 17mm lang sein und bei der Revive 17mm *inkl.* Tonne, richtig? Also könnte ich, um es mir ganz einfach zu machen, die Tonne von der Specialized-Stütze demontieren, die neue von der Revive montieren und den Zug um die paar überstehenden Millimeter kürzen, richtig? Das wäre nämlich phänomenal einfach...


----------



## GG71 (22. Mai 2018)

Hallole,

ich kann mein Sattel samt Oberrohr +/- 1-2° drehen.
Sattelstütze ca. 1 Jahr alt.
Ist es im Sinne des Erfinders und ich sollte mir keine Gedanken machen oder doch besser einschicken weil es nur schlimmer wird?

Danke!


----------



## Sansibar73 (22. Mai 2018)

Hier mal im Bild, wie es ausschauen sollte....





stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Bin leider noch nicht dazugekommen den Sattel zu demontieren.
> Danke für den Tipp, werde ich berücksichtigen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 732656 Hier mal im Bild, wie es ausschauen sollte....



Glaub der Sattelhersteller ist da anderer Meinung 

G.


----------



## Sansibar73 (22. Mai 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub der Sattelhersteller ist da anderer Meinung
> 
> G.


Ja ja, das mag sein. Geht hier um die Sattelstütze. Sattel wird überbewertet.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> ich kann mein Sattel samt Oberrohr +/- 1-2° drehen.
> Sattelstütze ca. 1 Jahr alt.
> ...


Kurze Frage: Ist die Aussage gemessen oder geschätzt?


----------



## GG71 (23. Mai 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist die Aussage gemessen oder geschätzt?


Welcher Teil der Aussage. Die Winkelangabe?
Ich musste schätzten, mein Sattel-Vermessungs-Theodolit ist leider ausgefallen 

Darf da etwas Spiel sein oder nicht?


----------



## Promontorium (23. Mai 2018)

Sacki ist online, drum frag ich grad nochmal: Ist eine 100mm-Variante in absehbarer Zeit erhältlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Welcher Teil der Aussage. Die Winkelangabe?
> Ich musste schätzten, mein Sattel-Vermessungs-Theodolit ist leider ausgefallen
> 
> Darf da etwas Spiel sein oder nicht?


Dann schätze ich jetzt auch: Etwas Spiel darf sein. Eine andere Aussage kann ich mit den Angaben leider nicht treffen. Wenn du die Stütze schon ein Jahr hast, dann würde ich aber ohnehin mal einen unteren Rohrservice empfehlen. Wenn keine Teile notwendig sind, dann macht das Lemonshox für nichtmal 20€. Alternaitv kann man das natürlich auch selbst machen.



Promontorium schrieb:


> Sacki ist online, drum frag ich grad nochmal: Ist eine 100mm-Variante in absehbarer Zeit erhältlich?


Nein.


----------



## Promontorium (23. Mai 2018)

Schade, für mich zumindest. Wäre halt gut, wenn die Stützenlänge für die 125er kürzer wäre, so daß sie mit dem Activator etc. in (m)einem S-Rahmen genügend Platz hätte. Denn die 125er würde mir reichen, baut sie ganz ausgezogen sogar 3mm kürzer als die 100er Reverb, die ich jetzt drin habe - mit dieser elenden äußeren Ansteuerung!


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2018)

Das kann ich gut verstehen. Am liebsten würde ich von 100mm bis 180mm in 10mm Schritten alles abdecken.
Mit 3 Größen von 125 bis 185 wird es immer welche geben, denen eben die eine Größe genau 10mm zu lang ist. Das lässt sich leider nciht verhindern. Mich fragen so viele, ob man denn nicht nicht eine 150er machen kann, da die 160er ein klein wenig zu lang sei.
Wenn wir dann eine 150er bringen, kommen Leute, die gerne eine 140er hätten, weil die 150er ein bisschen zu lang ist. 
Man löst die Probleme nicht, man verschiebt sie nur.
So viele Größen anzubieten, wie ich gerne würde, ist logistisch und wirtschaftlich aber einfach nicht sinnvoll für uns.


----------



## Promontorium (23. Mai 2018)

Klar! Nur: wenn die 160er *ein bißchen* zu lang ist, nehm ich die 140er und ziehe sie ein bißchen raus. Den A**** bringe ich doch in der Regel dann immer noch abgesenkt gut hinter den Sattel. Ich hingegen kann die 125er nicht bis zum Anschlag "einführen", und muß sie dann, wenn ich sie wieder ausfahren will, mit dem Arsch bremsen, damit sie nicht zu hoch ausfährt. Soll ich es wagen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich nicht anzuraten!


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2018)

@Promontorium. Ich verstehe dein Dilemma. Was ich sagen will, ist, dass es immer Menschen geben wird, denen eine Stütze zu lang sein wird. Du bist eben am unteren Ende und kannst leider nicht auf eine kürzere Stütze zurückgreifen, da wir diese nicht anbieten.
Ich kann euch sagen, dass nicht einmal 2 von 10 Stützen 125er sind. Eine 100mm Variante hätte einen noch geringeren Anteil und würde sich leider nicht rentieren. Wenn zusätzlich bei OEs Interesse bestehen würde, dann hätten wir wohl schon eine 100er im Programm. Leider war das bisher nicht der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_bruchpilot (24. Mai 2018)

@ Sacki:
Denk doch mal über eine Traveloption ala Federgabel mit irgendwelchen internen Klipsen nach. Das bringt zwar Promotorium nix, dafür könntest Du dann aus ner 160er ne 140er machen, oder aus der 185er ne 170er...


----------



## Sackmann (24. Mai 2018)

Dafür müsste die Stütze komplett zerlegt, dieser Spacer eingebaut und dann wieder zusammengebaut werden. Wenn jemand das machen will, dann kann er das ja tun. Warum es das nicht von uns zum Selbermachen geben wird, könnt ihr euch vielleicht vorstellen.


----------



## Marksbo (27. Mai 2018)

Moin,

wurde bestimmt schon gefragt aber ist eine Version mit 200 mm Verstellweg geplant. 


Danke Mfg


----------



## decay (27. Mai 2018)




----------



## Taunide (27. Mai 2018)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wurde bestimmt schon gefragt aber ist eine Version mit 200 mm Verstellweg geplant.
> 
> ...


Nein ist nicht


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Mai 2018)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Wurde bestimmt schon gefragt, aber ist eine Version mit 200 mm Verstellweg geplant?


Ja, wurde schon viele Male gefragt. Die Frage kann hier quasi als running gag angesehen werden.


----------



## Marksbo (27. Mai 2018)

Ok Danke

Vieleicht hilfts wenn man öfter fragt


----------



## Djembeman (27. Mai 2018)

RESET THE EASY WAY 

So kann der Hebel am Resetanschluß verbleiben ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (27. Mai 2018)

Also eigentlich ist es gedacht, den Hebel drin zu lassen, ohne, dass man ihn noch zusätzlich sichert.
Deshalb hier ein Frage in die Runde:
Hat jemand den Hebel schon verloren, weil er von alleine rausgefallen ist? Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob mich überhaupt schon jemand deswegen angeschrieben hatte. Wenn dann waren es aber sicher hächstens eine oder zwei.
Das Ding abzubrechen, haben hingegen schon vielleicht ein Dutzend geschafft.


----------



## pAn1c (27. Mai 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist es gedacht, den Hebel drin zu lassen, ohne, dass man ihn noch zusätzlich sichert.
> Deshalb hier ein Frage in die Runde:
> Hat jemand den Hebel schon verloren, weil er von alleine rausgefallen ist? Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob mich überhaupt schon jemand deswegen angeschrieben hatte. Wenn dann waren es aber sicher hächstens eine oder zwei.
> Das Ding abzubrechen, haben hingegen schon vielleicht ein Dutzend geschafft.



Bei mir sitzt der Hebel richtig straff. Ich mach mit keine Gedanken, das der fliegen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2018)

Kann auch nur vong keinerlei Problemen mit dem _Hebel _sprechen, für die Zeit, in der ich eine Revive hatte.


----------



## prabbatel (28. Mai 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist es gedacht, den Hebel drin zu lassen, ohne, dass man ihn noch zusätzlich sichert.
> Deshalb hier ein Frage in die Runde:
> Hat jemand den Hebel schon verloren, weil er von alleine rausgefallen ist? Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob mich überhaupt schon jemand deswegen angeschrieben hatte. Wenn dann waren es aber sicher hächstens eine oder zwei.
> Das Ding abzubrechen, haben hingegen schon vielleicht ein Dutzend geschafft.



Bei mir auch alles super. Aber um das schon im Vorfeld zu klären:
Was mache ich am besten, wenn der Hebel abbricht? Bei mir sitzt der auch so stramm, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, den Stummel nach einem Abbruch wieder raus zu kriegen. Hab ihn aber seit der Veröffentlichung und bislang schaut alles gut aus


----------



## Sackmann (28. Mai 2018)

Mit nem kleinen Bohrer Rausbohren.


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Mai 2018)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Vieleicht hilfts wenn man öfter fragt.


Dann wird der *allererste Post* in diesem Thread sicherlich aktualisiert: 


Sackmann schrieb:


> *Weitere hilfreiche Informationen:*
> 
> Es sind keine Stützen mit mehr als 185mm Absenkung geplant!


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Mai 2018)

prabbatel schrieb:


> Was mache ich am besten, wenn der Hebel abbricht? Bei mir sitzt der auch so stramm, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, den Stummel nach einem Abbruch wieder raus zu kriegen.


Wenn der bricht, dann bricht er doch an der Nut, in der der O-Ring sitzt. Wenn der Ring rauskommt, fällt der Rest hinterher.


----------



## Djembeman (28. Mai 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wenn der bricht, dann bricht er doch an der Nut, in der der O-Ring sitzt. Wenn der Ring rauskommt, fällt der Rest hinterher.


Oha, mir ist nämlich schon beim ersten reinstecken der kleine O-Ring durch das Zimmer gerollt, deshalb hielt das mir bei also ohne die Sicherung mit dem großen Gummi nicht, AHA! Hab ichs wohl gleich in der 4er Imbus abgebrochen, hmmm. Danke für die Info


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Mai 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist es gedacht, den Hebel drin zu lassen, ohne, dass man ihn noch zusätzlich sichert.
> Deshalb hier ein Frage in die Runde:
> Hat jemand den Hebel schon verloren, weil er von alleine rausgefallen ist? Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob mich überhaupt schon jemand deswegen angeschrieben hatte. Wenn dann waren es aber sicher hächstens eine oder zwei.
> Das Ding abzubrechen, haben hingegen schon vielleicht ein Dutzend geschafft.


Japp abbrechen beim ersten reinstecken... Glücklicher Weise einen auf Reserve bestellt gehabt, daher keine Info an dich


----------



## Schempi (29. Mai 2018)

Abbrechen hab ich auch irgendwie in meiner unendlichen Grobmotorik direkt beim ersten Entlüften geschafft  Aber nachdem das wohl eher zwei linken Händen geschuldet ist und ich eh immer ein Tool dabei hab: Sei es drum!

Bei mir bleibt von dem Kauf jedenfalls nach den ersten paar tausend HM nur die totale Freude über die einfache Montage, die großartige Funktion  und die 3,5 zusätzlichen CM Platz im Vergleich zu meiner Vyron, die nach ihrem ersten richtigen Regenschauer nur noch Elektromüll war. Danke für ein richtig geiles Produkt Sacki


----------



## the donkey (31. Mai 2018)

Benötige Unterstützung bei der Länge meiner neuen Stütze 
Bin zwischen 160 und der 185mm
Sitzrohr hätte 450mm

Auf was sollte ich noch achten 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (31. Mai 2018)

the donkey schrieb:


> ...Bin zwischen 160 und der 185mm...



Was heißt das genau? Dann bleibt doch wohl nur die 160er?!
Hast du dir mal die technischen Maße angeschaut: https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/seatpost-revive-160-31-6.html

Wichtig ist, dass du die Stütze weit genug im Rahmen versenken kannst.
Dann kannst du schauen, wie groß der Abstand, bei deinem aktuellen Setup, zwischen Ende Sitzrohr und Mitte der Sattelgestell ist und das mit den Werten der Revive vergleichen.
Ein wenig Spielraum lässt sich unter Umständen noch mit einem anderen Sattel rausholen, die sind ja nicht alle gleich dick.


----------



## the donkey (31. Mai 2018)

Danke 
Soll heißen das ich mir unsicher bin ob ich die 160mm oder die 185mm nehmen soll bzw kann

Messen wird es vermutlich zeig we der Rahmen da ist


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. Juni 2018)

Also unter uns gesprochen: Fährst du wirklich so steile Downhills, dass nur die 185er den Sattel weit genug aus dem Weg bekommt? Meine 160er reicht locker auf meinem L-Tyee AM um damit ordentlich steile Sektionen bergab zu kurven. Da stört zumindest kein Sattel mehr. Und ob du es später brauchen wirst?! Wenn du gleichzeitig DH und Trial mit deinem Enduro fahren willst, dann lass es krachen und nimm die 185er ansonsten, nicht so lange zetern und rein die 160er ...


----------



## zr0wrk (1. Juni 2018)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> (...) Wenn du gleichzeitig DH und _*Trial *_mit deinem Enduro fahren willst, dann lass es krachen und nimm die 185er (...)


Ach, beim *Trial *wird ja der Sattel auch nicht gerade weit oben montiert bzw. oft auch ganz weggelassen.


----------



## DrFlow (1. Juni 2018)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also unter uns gesprochen: Fährst du wirklich so steile Downhills, dass nur die 185er den Sattel weit genug aus dem Weg bekommt? Meine 160er reicht locker auf meinem L-Tyee AM um damit ordentlich steile Sektionen bergab zu kurven. Da stört zumindest kein Sattel mehr. Und ob du es später brauchen wirst?! Wenn du gleichzeitig DH und Trial mit deinem Enduro fahren willst, dann lass es krachen und nimm die 185er ansonsten, nicht so lange zetern und rein die 160er ...


Ich habe z.b. so eine lange Schrittlänge, dass ich bei der 150er LEV die Mindesteinstecktiefe an meinem Rahmen überschreiten müsste.

Nicht alle Menschen sind gleich.


----------



## Schempi (1. Juni 2018)

DrFlow schrieb:


> Ich habe z.b. so eine lange Schrittlänge, dass ich bei der 150er LEV die Mindesteinstecktiefe an meinem Rahmen überschreiten müsste.
> 
> Nicht alle Menschen sind gleich.



Seh ich ähnlich, mit meiner 150mm Vario war ich am Limit der Einstecktiefe und entsprechend war der Sattel auch eingefahren öfters mal im Weg. Da helfen auch 2,5 / 3,5 CM ganz gut, auch wenn der Unterschied auf dem Papier erstmal recht klein wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (1. Juni 2018)

gibt halt Leute die wollen den Sattel immer am "oberschenkel" spüren und andere wollen ihn aus dem Weg haben.
Für mich ist die 185er auch ein Segen, geschmackssache.


----------



## PST (1. Juni 2018)

Glaube auch, dass die 160er Stütze genügend Spielraum lässt. Allerdings sollte man sich trotzdem vorher die Mühe machen, die Maße zu prüfen. Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass der Körper zwar willig, aber der Rahmen schwach ist. Wenn man sich das alles ordentlich angeschaut hat, weiß man auch welche (maximale) Länge man sich anschaffen kann. Einen triftigen Grund warum man weniger nehmen sollte, als tatsächlich passen würden, erschließt sich mir leider nicht.


----------



## Markus. (1. Juni 2018)

Grüße euch,

woran erkenne ich den Unterschied zwischen eines aktuellen und eines älteren Modells.


Schönen Abend 

Markus


----------



## Felger (2. Juni 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Schade, für mich zumindest. Wäre halt gut, wenn die Stützenlänge für die 125er kürzer wäre, so daß sie mit dem Activator etc. in (m)einem S-Rahmen genügend Platz hätte. Denn die 125er würde mir reichen, baut sie ganz ausgezogen sogar 3mm kürzer als die 100er Reverb, die ich jetzt drin habe - mit dieser elenden äußeren Ansteuerung!



sattelrohr leicht kürzen? hab ich bei meinem Banshee Rune und Canfield Riot gemacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juni 2018)

Markus. schrieb:


> Grüße euch,
> 
> woran erkenne ich den Unterschied zwischen eines aktuellen und eines älteren Modells.
> 
> ...


An der Seriennummer hat Saki irgendwo gepostet...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. Juni 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 732656 Hier mal im Bild, wie es ausschauen sollte....



Update,

nachdem ich die Tonnenmutter, Schrauben und Halteplatte ausgebaut hatte um zu kontrollieren, ob noch Fett vorhanden war (Zwecks Einbau Hilfe) war alles Fettfrei, habe die also doch gereinigt eingebaut.
Hatte dies nicht mehr so in Erinnerung.

Meine Schrauben sehen fast genauso in der Einschraubtiefe aus wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen ist.

Das Problem besteht aber immer noch und was jetzt neu dazugekommen ist ein lautes knacken/knarzen des Sattel/Sattelstütze, kann es sogar reproduzieren.

Am schlimmsten und fast stetig, bei Bergabfahrten wo ich absolut nicht auf dem Sattel sitzen tue?

@Sackman,

wie bekomme ich das Problem gelöst?
Ein Tausch des Sattel möchte ich nur ungern vornehmen, den bekanntlich ist das für einen Biker die Komfortzone schlechthin.
Wäre es eine Option, dass ich die Tonnenmutter und Schrauben durch neue ersetze?
Die Sattelstütze habe ich bei BC gekauft, Rechnungsdatum ist der 16.04.2018 gewesen
Oder Tausch alt gegen neu

wäre schön von dir zu hören
Vielen Dank


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Juni 2018)

Wenn es knarzt, obwohl du nicht auf dem Sattel sitzt, kommt das Geräusch von woanders. Das ist doch klar wie Kloßbrühe.


----------



## Promontorium (2. Juni 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> sattelrohr leicht kürzen? hab ich bei meinem Banshee Rune und Canfield Riot gemacht.


Um die Stütze tiefer reinzustecken? Nützt mir nüscht, da der Dämpfer durch das verlängerte Sattelrohr unten verläuft und mein S-Rahmen ein relativ kurzes Sattelrohr hat!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. Juni 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wenn es knarzt, obwohl du nicht auf dem Sattel sitzt, kommt das Geräusch von woanders. Das ist doch klar wie Kloßbrühe.



Und du bist dir so klar wie die Kloßbrühe, was deine Aussage betrifft?

Interessant!


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Juni 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Und du bist dir so klar wie die Kloßbrühe, was deine Aussage betrifft?
> 
> Interessant!


Wie soll ein Teil Geräusche machen, an dem keine Kraft wirkt? Oder ist der Fahrtwind, der da zu knarzendem Gebälk führt? 

Nebenbei ist die Frage, warum dein Sattel knarzt, wenn er es denn tut, hier doch komplett deplatziert. Wahrscheinlich gibt es 100 und mehr Threads hier im Forum, die sich mit knarzenden Sätteln beschäftigen. Da gibt's bestimmt den einen oder anderen Tipp, der ganz unabhängig von deiner Revive hilfreich sein könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (3. Juni 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Teil Geräusche machen, an dem keine Kraft wirkt?


Und dass keine Kraft wirkt weisst du woher so genau? Das Ding verspannt sich vielleicht beim draufsetzen und entspannt sich halt wieder beim Entlasten.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Juni 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Und dass keine Kraft wirkt weisst du woher so genau? Das Ding verspannt sich vielleicht beim draufsetzen und entspannt sich halt wieder beim Entlasten.


Häh? @stonelebs12 schreibt doch, es knarzt in der Abfahrt, wenn er nicht auf dem Sattel sitzt. Wenn das Teil beim Draufsetzen oder Aufstehen knarzt, ist das doch eine ganz andere Sachlage. 


stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten und fast stetig, bei Bergabfahrten wo ich absolut nicht auf dem Sattel sitzen tue?


Vielleicht habe ich aber auch eine ganz unzutreffende Vorstellung davon, was dieser Satz bedeutet.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. Juni 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Teil Geräusche machen, an dem keine Kraft wirkt? Oder ist der Fahrtwind, der da zu knarzendem Gebälk führt?
> 
> Nebenbei ist die Frage, warum dein Sattel knarzt, wenn er es denn tut, hier doch komplett deplatziert. Wahrscheinlich gibt es 100 und mehr Threads hier im Forum, die sich mit knarzenden Sätteln beschäftigen. Da gibt's bestimmt den einen oder anderen Tipp, der ganz unabhängig von deiner Revive hilfreich sein könnte.



Stelle heute Abend ein Video ein, wo ich mit den Händen am Sattel die Geräusche reproduzieren kann.
95% meiner Fahrtstrecken bestehen aus Trails und bei Uphill und im Downhill sind die Knackgeräusche als hartes Knackgeräusch deutlich zu hören.

Ob es deplatziert ist oder auch nicht, darüber entscheidest du sicher nicht, hatte nur eine Vermutung gehabt und alles was von dir kommt zu meinen Beiträgen liest sich als: Ich bin hier der Allwissende....

Mann lernt nie aus und du könntest sicher noch viel lernen....

Ob es jetzt vom Sattel oder der Stütze kommt, kann ich nicht sicher sagen, besitze den gleichen Sattel an meinem Enduro mit einer Reverb Stütze und da knackt/knarzt absolut nichts und der Sattel am Enduro ist schon ein Jahr älter als der jetzige Sattel. ( 2 Monate alt)

Und jetzt kommst Du gleich um die Ecke mit einem Kommentar, dann tausch doch den Sattel aus....


----------



## zr0wrk (4. Juni 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Stelle heute Abend ein Video ein, wo ich mit den Händen am Sattel die Geräusche reproduzieren kann.


Wenn "der Sattel" knarzt, gibt es imho drei Möglichkeiten:


Der Sattel knarzt.
Die Klemmung zwischen Sattel und Stütze knarzt. 

Der Stützenkopf knarzt.
Was bei dir knarzt, kann dir doch hier niemand sagen. Du kannst es aber im Ausschlussverfahren rausfinden.


> Ob es deplatziert ist oder auch nicht, darüber entscheidest du sicher nicht,


Das *entscheidet *hier sicherlich gar niemand, ich nehme an, nicht mal der TE würde sich die Mühe machen, eine Nachfrage, die nichts mit der Revive zu tun hat, zu entfernen. Ich weiß nicht, was @Sackmann zu deinem Problem denkt, aber bislang macht es nicht dein Eindruck, er fühle sich davon angesprochen. Ich gebe hier lediglich *meine Auffassung* wieder, nach der Knarzgeräusche am Sattel von so vielfältiger Ursache sein können, dass die Nachfrage, warum dein Sattel knackt, in einem Technik-Thread für die Revive nicht richtig aufgehoben ist.


> (...) hatte nur eine Vermutung gehabt und alles was von dir kommt zu meinen Beiträgen liest sich als: Ich bin hier der Allwissende.


Dafür, was in deinem Kopf passiert, kann ich nichts. Ich kann dir versichern, nicht allwissend zu sein.

Ich habe vor allem versucht, kurz, bündig und ein bisschen flapsig darauf hinzuweisen, dass du mit deiner Vermutung eventuell falsch liegen könntest. Wenn dein Bike während der Fahrt Geräusche macht, kommen die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht von Bauteilen, an denen keine Lastwechsel stattfinden. Ein Sattel der knackt, obwohl er nicht be- oder entlastet wird, müsste ja auch im Stand knacken. Daher meine Vermutung: die Geräusche, die dein Sattel macht, während er unbelastet ist, macht nicht dein Sattel. Das heißt nicht, dass dein Sattel nicht trotzdem knackt, wenn man ihn be- oder entlastet.

Oder aber, du drückst eben während der Fahrt mit den Oberschenkeln am Sattel rum, ohne darauf zu sitzen. Dann ist deine Aussage, dein Sattel mache Geräusche, obwohl du nicht drauf sitzt, aber etwas irreführend, denn woher die Lastwechsel kommen, ist ja letztlich egal. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dein Bike während der Fahrt Knack-Geräusche macht, während der Sattel unberührt durch den Fahrtwind schwebt. Und in dieser Konstellation wäre der Sattel nicht das erste, wonach ich sehen würde.


> Mann lernt nie aus und du könntest sicher noch viel lernen.


Daran kann es (zum Glück) gar keinen Zweifel geben.
Eine Sache, die ich hier im Forum zum Beispiel gelernt habe, ist, dass Knack- und Knarzgeräusche am Bike oftmals falsch zugeordnet werden, weil der Rahmen Schwingungen weiterleitet und Geräusche an Stellen zu entstehen scheinen, an denen sie tatsächlich nicht entstehen. Daher mein Kommentar zu Geräuschen am unbelasteten Sattel. Wenn an meinen Bikes etwas knarzt und knackt, was durchaus vorkommt, ist eine der Prüfungen, die ich so mache, aus dem Sattel aufzustehen und zu hören ob das Geräusch dann weg ist. Ist es das nicht, kommt es nicht vom Sattel. Hat bislang funktioniert und leuchtet (mir) auch ein. Weitere Kandidaten wären: Tretlager, Hinterbau, Kassette, die alle knacken können. Auch die Gabelkrone kann solche Geräusche verursachen.


> Ob es jetzt vom Sattel oder der Stütze kommt, kann ich nicht sicher sagen (...)


Aber du kannst es herausfinden. Von denen, die du hier fragst, kann das niemand.


> besitze den gleichen Sattel an meinem Enduro mit einer Reverb Stütze und da knackt/knarzt absolut nichts


Ich habe auch zwei Sättel desselben Modells (Tune KommVor), von denen der eine knackt, der andere nicht. So was gibt es.


> Und jetzt kommst Du gleich um die Ecke mit einem Kommentar, dann tausch doch den Sattel aus.


Ja, muss ich ja gar nicht, da bist du ja schon selbst draufgekommen. Wenn du herausfinden willst, woher diese Geräusche kommen, musst du einfach die Parameter einen nach dem anderen ändern. Wenn du einen zweiten Sattel desselben Modells hast, ist das doch eine gute Möglichkeit, herauszufinden, ob es der Sattel selbst ist oder ob das Problem tiefer liegt. Dass *das System aus Sattel und Stütze* bei dir Geräusche macht, weißt du ja, das musst du hier auch nicht beweisen. Wenn es am Ende der Stützenkopf ist, der die Geräusche verursacht, wäre das sicher ein Fall für BikeYoke - aber die Recherche kann dir doch hier niemand abnehmen.


----------



## jules86 (4. Juni 2018)

Sollbruchstelle iSpec Adapter  Dem Triggy gehts bis auf ein paar Kratzer super..


----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. Juni 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wenn "der Sattel" knarzt, gibt es imho drei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 
> Der Sattel knarzt.
> ...


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juni 2018)

Dann verstehe ich den Aufriss hier nicht. Wenn der Stützenkopf reproduzierbar knackt, sende die Stütze ein. Was soll dir denn in einem Internetforum jemand raten, was du dagegen tun kannst? An der Stelle wird sich auch @Sackmann verantwortlich fühlen, ich habe ihn bisher sehr kulant erlebt.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juni 2018)

@stonelebs12 : Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, aber du hattest am Montag gemeint, du stellst abends noch ein Video rein. Das ist bisher nicht passiert und ich wollte das noch abwarten.



stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ein Tausch des Sattel möchte ich nur ungern vornehmen, den bekanntlich ist das für einen Biker die Komfortzone schlechthin.


Das kann ich verstehen, aber angenommen es wäre der Sattel, der knarzt, dann nützt es ja nichts, wenn wir die Stütze austauschen, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.



stonelebs12 schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich das Problem gelöst?
> Ein Tausch des Sattel möchte ich nur ungern vornehmen, den bekanntlich ist das für einen Biker die Komfortzone schlechthin.
> Wäre es eine Option, dass ich die Tonnenmutter und Schrauben durch neue ersetze?
> Die Sattelstütze habe ich bei BC gekauft, Rechnungsdatum ist der 16.04.2018 gewesen
> ...



Ich bitte darum, solche direkte Gewärleistungs- und Garantieanfragen direkt per E-Mail zu machen, und nicht hier öffentlich in einem Thread zu stellen. Ich werde mich hüten, hier zu posten dass dies oder das klar geht. Genauso, wie es auch nicht hierher gehört, wie genau oder zu welchen Konditionen im Detail ein Problem zwischen mir und einem Kunden gelöst wurde. So etwas ist oftmals eine Sache, die von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden muss und es gibt kein Patentrezept zu r Behebung eines Problems. Ansonsten entstehen nämlich falsche Ansprüche, weil sich ein Kunde auf einen anderen Fall referenziert à la "aber der hat doch auch bekommen..." Ich finde, so etwas sollte nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden.
Hier dürfen gerne Probleme diskutiert werden, und oft wird auch hier direkt eine Lösung gefunden. Wenn das Problem eine Lösung erfordert, die nicht durch den Kunden selbst, sondern durch Gewährleistungs-/Garantieabwicklung erfolgt, dann bleibt das bitte unter den direkte beteiligten Parteien.

Könntest du bitte noch das Video posten? Ich bin eben etwas verwirrt, da du zunächst sagtest, dass du gefettet hast, und dann hast du scheinbar doch nicht gefettet. Das ist irreführend. Mit wieviel Drehmoment hast du die Klemmschrauben *ungefettet* angezogen?



stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Weder fest noch lose, eine Schraube in Fahrtrichtung gesehen, oder die Schraube die näher zum Vorbau ist, war/ist leicht anzuziehen, soll heißen, die Schraube ist dafür Verantwortlich, dass der Sattel sich verstellt.


Auch bin ich etwas verwirrt, ob deiner Aussage, dass sich dein Sattel in der Neigung verstellt, ohne dass sich Schraube lösen. Das kann nicht sein. Damit sich ein Sattel in der Neigung verstellt muss sich ein Schraube deutlich lösen.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, bzgl. Knarzursachen, in meinem Fall (aber so wie es aussieht mit Lösung) in einem Banshee Prime Rahmen, zur Info mein Post #20 in diesem Thema:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knacken-im-sattelklemme-bereich-erfahrungen.871652/#post-15279596

Vielleicht ja für jemanden interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (6. Juni 2018)

Das kling tatsächlich interessant. Wenn du allerdings tatsächlich eine Stütze mit 30.9 +  gute 0.3 für das Klebeband = 31.2 in das Sitzrohr schieben kannst, dann stimmt aber etwas anderes nicht. Bei einem korrekt ausgeriebenen Rahmen darf niemals eine 31.2er oder 31.3er Stütze reinpassen. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## 2 wheel drive (6. Juni 2018)

Also momentan ist nur dieses ganz dünne, fast durchsichtige Kreppband (das Gelbe, womit man die Malerfolie beim Streichen fixiert) in einer Lage unten dran. Das ist ja quasi ein Hauch von nichts und das ging auch nur gut geschmiert, mit etwas Druck rein 
Denke mit Isoband o.ä. wird's nicht klappen - jetzt steh ich halt vor dem Thema, wie bekomme ich die Stütze unten geschützt....
weil neuer, (für mich) teurer Rahmen + neue, auch nicht ganz günstige Stütze = reibt sich gegenseitig den Lack ab... is schon fies, und nervig knarzend.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juni 2018)

Das das nervend ist, kann ich nachvollziehen. Eine Idee habe ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @stonelebs12 : Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, aber du hattest am Montag gemeint, du stellst abends noch ein Video rein. Das ist bisher nicht passiert und ich wollte das noch abwarten.
> 
> 
> Das kann ich verstehen, aber angenommen es wäre der Sattel, der knarzt, dann nützt es ja nichts, wenn wir die Stütze austauschen, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.
> ...



Hallo @Sackmann

vielen Dank für deine Antwort

bin auch nur ein Mensch, der früh Morgens das Haus verlässt um manchmal spät Abends nach Hause zu kommen.....

zu dem Problem (Knacken/Knarzen) Video, ich bekomme die Videodatei nicht auf meinen PC, aktuell arbeite ich an einer Problemlösung.

Ich werde jetzt von meinem Enduro anderes MTB, den Baugleichen Sattel auf die BikeYoke Stütze montieren, um festzustellen, ob das Knacken/Knarzen tatsächlich vom Sattel oder von der Stütze her kommt.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knacken-im-sattelklemme-bereich-erfahrungen.871652/#post-15279596

Auch da werde ich nachschauen, ich habe statt normales Fett die Carbonpaste verwendet, weil die Stütze in einem Carbonrahmen eingebaut wurde. Vielleicht könnte dies auch die Ursache sein?

Kann ich da normales Schmier Fett verwenden?

Tonnenmutter wurden trocken eingebaut, nachdem mir ein Freund zu Hilfe geeilt ist, um mit mir den Sattel zu montieren.
Warum sich die Schrauben nur ganz leicht lösen ( die Sattelneigung verstellt sich dadurch) kann ich nicht sagen, Anzugsdrehmoment 7 Nm mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel von Fa. Würth

Alles andere dann gerne per PN.

Vielen Dank


----------



## SgtIcetea (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich musste leider heute feststellen dass nach nicht einmal 3 Monaten meine Revive Kratzer hat, trotz Reinigung nach jeder Fahrt! Es sieht aus als sei Dreck eingedrungen der jetzt beim verstellen die Stütze verkratzt. Ich werde die Stütze mal am WE auseinanderbauen und reinigen, sowas hatte ich nicht erwartet. Eventuell sogar Garantiefall?!


----------



## pAn1c (6. Juni 2018)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich musste leider heute feststellen dass nach nicht einmal 3 Monaten meine Revive Kratzer hat, trotz Reinigung nach jeder Fahrt! Es sieht aus als sei Dreck eingedrungen der jetzt beim verstellen die Stütze verkratzt. Ich werde die Stütze mal am WE auseinanderbauen und reinigen, sowas hatte ich nicht erwartet. Eventuell sogar Garantiefall?!
> Anhang anzeigen 738257 Anhang anzeigen 738258





Sackmann schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> Ich bitte darum, solche direkte Gewärleistungs- und Garantieanfragen direkt per E-Mail zu machen, und nicht hier öffentlich in einem Thread zu stellen. Ich werde mich hüten, hier zu posten dass das klar geht. Genauso, wie es auch nicht hierher gehört, wie genau oder zu welchen Konditionen im Detail ein Problem zwischen mir und einem Kunden gelöst wurde. So etwas ist oftmals eine Sache, die von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden muss und es gibt kein Patentrezept zu r Behebung eines Problems. Ansonsten entstehen nämlich falsche Ansprüche, weil sich ein Kunde auf einen anderen Fall referenziert à la "aber der hat doch auch bekommen..." Ich finde, so etwas sollte nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden.
> Hier dürfen gerne Probleme diskutiert werden, und oft wird auch hier direkt eine Lösung gefunden. Wenn das Problem eine Lösung erfordert, die nicht durch den Kunden selbst, sondern durch Gewährleistungs-/Garantieabwicklung erfolgt, dann bleibt das bitte unter den direkte beteiligten Parteien.




Bitte nicht nur den letzten Post lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2018)

Verfolge ja die zwei Hauptthreads der Stütze hier von anfang an und bin jetzt auch mal in den Genuß gekommen eine 185er in eine Swoop zu basteln.
Habe mir auch die komplette Anleitung vor dem Einbau gegeben, deswegen gleich ein Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Alle Seiten der Einbauanleitung auf den Satz, "Das Schaltseilende muß inkl. dem Tonnennippel 17mm aus der Schaltzughülle schauen." kürzen. Mehr muß man nicht wissen 

G.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Juni 2018)

Wie toll fände ich das, wenn es nur so einfach wäre...


----------



## bummel42 (11. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre nun auch seit ein paar Monaten die revive und bin sehr begeistert.
Eine Frage hätte ich aber an @Sackmann :
Warum die Lösung mit der Tonne. Bei meinen bisherigen Stütze wurde unten das "dicke" Ende des Zeilzuges in eine Tonne gehängt und der Zug dann am Hebel geklemmt. 
Diese Lösung insegsamt besser, da sich nichts im Rahmen lösen kann. Hat deine Lösung einen technischen Vorteil?


----------



## Spezialeis (13. Juni 2018)

Habe am Wochenende die Reverb Stealth 150mm durch eine Revive 185mm ersetzt (nachdem die Reverb nun nach 2 Jahren (und ein Jahr davon "stand sie nur rum") beginnt abzusacken). Gefahren bin ich damit im Gelände noch nicht, aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, gefällt mir sehr. Die Stütze bewegt sich sehr geschmeidig und der Hebel ist echt genial. Schon alleine das ist eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem der Reverb.
Bei der Reverb habe ich es gehasst, wenn jemand mein Bike mit eingefahrener Stütze am Sattel hochgehoben hat, da die Stütze dann ausgefahren ist. Das ist hin und wieder passiert. Soweit ich weiss, ist das für die Reverb nicht gut (stimmt das?). Muss ich bei der Revive da auch aufpassen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Juni 2018)

Also meine 185er lässt sich nur mit viel Gewalt im eingefahrenen Zustand rausziehen. Ist mechanisch bestimmt nicht optimal für die Stütze, und wenn sie dabei Luft ziehen sollte, kannst du sie ja kurz entlüften.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (13. Juni 2018)

Hatte vorhin die Revive ausgebaut und gesehen, dass die Sattelklemmung nicht in einer Linie mit den Beschriftungen zur Einstecktiefe und denen ganz unten steht, die Ansteuerung ebenfalls nicht. Auf den Bildern kann man es denk ich erkennen wenn man zoomed. Ist das i.O. so?


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juni 2018)

Ist in Ordnung so.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juni 2018)

Interessanter Artikel von Twentynineinches:
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2018/06/12/bikeyoke-revive-185-dropper-post-zwischenstand/


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juni 2018)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Warum die Lösung mit der Tonne. Bei meinen bisherigen Stütze wurde unten das "dicke" Ende des Zeilzuges in eine Tonne gehängt und der Zug dann am Hebel geklemmt.


Die Lösung mit der geklemmten Tonne haben wir deshalb, weil eine geschraubte Tonne im Durchmesser kleiner sein kann, als eine, die noch zusätzlich einen Schaltzugkopf aufnehmen kann. Und dieser Platz kann wertvoll sein, da man freier ist, das Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hebel unten zu gestalten.
Mittlerweile gibt es aber eine Doppellösung für die Montageweise. Unser neuer Triggy, den wir bereits unangekündigt ausliefern, kann beides (front und rear).
Damit kann man auch bei der REVIVE das Kürzen des Zuges NACH dem Durchfädeln durch den Rahmen machen. Dazu muss man einfach vorher die Tonne auf den Schaltzug bis kurz vor den Nippel aufschieben, dann klemmen, und dann den Nippel abzwicken. Dann kann man den Zug von der Stütze her nach vorne durchziehen und dann am Triggy klemmen. Die zweite Madenschrauben ist bei jeder stütze dabei.
Mann kann also wählen, ob man mit  Triggy "front" oder Triggy "rear" verlegen will.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (14. Juni 2018)

Also das hört sich für mich zunächst eher nach einem typischen Knarzen des Sattelgestells an, nämlich wenn sich die Sattelrails in der Sattelschale bewegen. Das klingt eher nach einem Kunststoffknarzen, denn nach einem metallischen Knarzen.
Ich kann mich natürlich durch die Videoaufnahme auch täuschen. Ich will mich nicht rausreden.
Hast du schonmal Sprühfett in die Löcher der Rails an der Sattelschale gesprüht? Hast du schonmal einen anderen Sattel montiert?
Du schreibst, du hast den gleichen Sattel auch an einem anderen Bike. Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass es nicht der selbe Sattel ist, sondern nur das gleiche Modell, oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Juni 2018)

Was die Revive halt nicht mag, ist der wiederholte Transport via Schlepplift.
Da half auch Microvalve nicht, bei mir zumindest.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also das hört sich für mich zunächst eher nach einem typischen Knarzen des Sattelgestells an, nämlich wenn sich die Sattelrails in der Sattelschale bewegen. Das klingt eher nach einem Kunststoffknarzen, denn nach einem metallischen Knarzen.
> Ich kann mich natürlich durch die Videoaufnahme auch täuschen. Ich will mich nicht rausreden.
> Hast du schonmal Sprühfett in die Löcher der Rails an der Sattelschale gesprüht? Hast du schonmal einen anderen Sattel montiert?
> Du schreibst, du hast den gleichen Sattel auch an einem anderen Bike. Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass es nicht der selbe Sattel ist, sondern nur das gleiche Modell, oder?



Moin,

was die Sache mit Kriechöl angeht in Bezug auf Sättel, habe ich eine zwiespältige Meinung....

Ich habe den Baugleichen Sattel an einem anderen Bike ja,

Nun habe ich von meinem Winterbike den SQ-Lab Sattel genommen & montiert, ich habe dir ja schon eine PN dazu geschrieben, vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht lesen können. Beim anziehen der Sattelklemmschrauben mit dem SQ-Lab Sattel, hatte ich leichte Knarzgeräusche, so wie man es aus dem Video hören kann.

Gestern Abend eine Tour gerollt mit dem SQ-Lab Sattel, die Knarzgeräusche habe ich immer noch, aber nicht mehr so ausgeprägt und laut.



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Was die Revive halt nicht mag, ist der wiederholte Transport via Schlepplift.
> Da half auch Microvalve nicht, bei mir zumindest.



Wenn du mich meinst, kann ich für mich nur sagen
Die Revive hat noch nicht einen einzigen Schlepplift oder ähnliches gesehen & ebenso wenig einen Kofferaum oder einen liegend Transport...


----------



## matt017 (15. Juni 2018)

Wie schätzt die Allgemeinheit das Upgrade mit dem Microvalve ein?

Nettes Gimmick oder absolutes must have?

Hintergrund: Ich könnte eine Revive bekommen, allerdings noch ohne Microvalve. Lieber die Finger davon lassen oder bedenkenlos kaufen?
(Radtransport erfolgt wenn überhaupt stehend auf dem Heckträger, geshuttelt wird nicht mit dem Bike)


----------



## prabbatel (15. Juni 2018)

Das Entlüften, sofern es hin und wieder nötig ist, dauert etwa 2-5 Sekunden, also nichts worüber man sich Gedanken machen müsste


----------



## zr0wrk (15. Juni 2018)

matt017 schrieb:


> Nettes Gimmick oder absolutes must have?


Ich komme ohne sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## IkilledKenny (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

fahre seit Anfang der Saison auch eine revive und bin sehr zufrieden. Leider hat sie jetzt immer schlimmer angefangen zu knacken. Durch Tausch des Sattels und auch der Stütze kann ich sicher sagen, dass es an dieser liegt. Ich habe das Gefühl es kommt von der Fixierung am Sattel. Hab es mit Drehmoment angezogen und auch schon ein wenig Fett probiert. 
Ist das Problem bekannt und habt ihr vielleicht noch weitere Lösungsvorschläge?
Es knackt immer nur beim Sitzen wenn der Sattel etwas stärker be- oder entlastet wird.

Gruß Florian


----------



## tgs (18. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre die Revive in Kombi mit einem SQ-Lab Sattel jetzt auch seit ein paar Wochen und habe Knarz-, bzw. Knackgeräusche.
Bei mir ist es eindeutig der Sattel, genauer gesagt die Sitzfläche. Die Geräusche kann ich im Stand durch Druck auf den Sattel reproduzieren.
Die Sattelstütze mit Sattelrohrklemmung, sowie die Sattelklemmen verursachen bei mir keine Geräusche.

Bis jetzt bin ich mit der Revive sehr zufrieden. Ich habe sie "out of the box" montiert, weder entlüftet, noch den Luftdruck verändert. Sie funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Orakel (18. Juni 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Revive in Kombi mit einem SQ-Lab Sattel jetzt auch seit ein paar Wochen und habe Knarz-, bzw. Knackgeräusche.
> Bei mir ist es eindeutig der Sattel, genauer gesagt die Sitzfläche. Die Geräusche kann ich im Stand durch Druck auf den Sattel reproduzieren.
> Die Sattelstütze mit Sattelrohrklemmung, sowie die Sattelklemmen verursachen bei mir keine Geräusche.


Ein bekanntes Problem bei den Sqlabsätteln.
Hatte ich bei mir auch (KS Lev) nachdem ich die Sattelnase neu ausgerichtet hatte und mit weniger Drehmoment angezogen habe, war das knacken weg.
Ich glaube es liegt daran das man das Sattelgestell verspannt.
Bei meiner Revive mit dem Sqlab Sattel ist bis jetzt alles ruhig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Juni 2018)

Hab auch noch nen selle Italia SLR getestet mit dem hat es genauso geknarzt. Mit meinem sq lab und ner normalen Sattelstütze waren die Geräusche weg. Genauso beim selle


----------



## Deleted 38566 (18. Juni 2018)

Bei mir knarzt es nicht mehr und warum, ich habe die Bike Yoke gegen die Rock Shox Reverb ausgetauscht.

Am Samstag  eine MTB Tour gefahren mit Revive und SQ Lab Sattel, am Sonntag dann mit der Reverb und dem SQ Lab Sattel. Seit dem knackt es nicht mehr.

Ich warte jetzt noch auf eine Antwort von Herr Sackmann ab, ansonsten geht die Revive zurück als RK zu BC


----------



## Seebl (19. Juni 2018)

Hat hier irgendjemand die Maße der Klemmtonne (Zugklemmung)? Also Breite und Durchmesser?

Benötige sie für eine Sattelstütze eines anderen Fabrikats, seid froh über die vorbildliche Kleinteilversorgung bei der Revive!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Juni 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendjemand die Maße der Klemmtonne (Zugklemmung)? Also Breite und Durchmesser?
> 
> Benötige sie für eine Sattelstütze eines anderen Fabrikats, seid froh über die vorbildliche Kleinteilversorgung bei der Revive!



Hast Glück, dass ich meine Revive  gegen die Reverb tauschen musste, somit konnte ich nachmessen.

Angaben ohne Gewähr:
Breite/Länge: 0,95mm
Durchmesser: 0,5mm


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre die BY nun schon ein paar Monate und musste sie seit den ersten Ausfahrten nicht einmal entlüften und das Rad stand auf dem Kopf, wurde im Auto transportiert, am Sattel gezogen usw. Kein Problem und Funktion ist auch gegeben.

Nichtsdestotrotz fährt sie nicht mehr so geschmeidig ein und ich hatte über den kleinen Service nachgedacht. Zu diesem habe ich eine Frage. Welches Fett soll denn für das Rohr benutzt werden? Geht da die Sram Butter? Oder das Military Grease?


----------



## Jakten (20. Juni 2018)

Meine Revive ist jetzt 13 Monate alt und vor kurzem fuhr sie sehr "trocken" ein. Fühlte sich nach Widerstand an. Aufgrund einer Verletzung stand das Rad 6 Wochen. Sacki hat mir zu einem 100h Service geraten der dank Video selbst für einen Laien wirklich einfach durchzuführen war.
Jetzt läuft die Revive wieder wie am ersten Tag! Tolles Ding und toller Service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Meine Revive ist jetzt 13 Monate alt und vor kurzem fuhr sie sehr "trocken" ein. Fühlte sich nach Widerstand an. Aufgrund einer Verletzung stand das Rad 6 Wochen. Sacki hat mir zu einem 100h Service geraten der dank Video selbst für einen Laien wirklich einfach durchzuführen war.
> Jetzt läuft die Revive wieder wie am ersten Tag! Tolles Ding und toller Service!


Und welches Fett hast du benutzt.

edit: Never mind. Die FAQ auf der ersten Seite wurde überarbeitet. Dort steht Sram Butter. Die habe ich noch da.  Dann mach ich mich auch mal an den Service.


----------



## Jakten (20. Juni 2018)

R.S.P. Slick Kick wie u.a. empfohlen.


----------



## EnDurOFoX (20. Juni 2018)

Hoi, fahr die Revive Max mit 185mm und hab immer wieder das Problem das sich die Schrauben lösen wohl ich sie seit der ersten Montage mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen habe.
Beim letzten mal ( sie lösen sich bei jeder zweiten Tour) hab ich etwas Locktite aufs Gewinde, aber trotzdem finge es heute wieder zu knacken an. Jemand noch eine Idee?
Das knacken entsteht eben jedes mal sobald sich die Schrauben etwas lösen.


----------



## pAn1c (20. Juni 2018)

EnDurOFoX schrieb:


> Hoi, fahr die Revive Max mit 185mm und hab immer wieder das Problem das sich die Schrauben lösen wohl ich sie seit der ersten Montage mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen habe.
> Beim letzten mal ( sie lösen sich bei jeder zweiten Tour) hab ich etwas Locktite aufs Gewinde, aber trotzdem finge es heute wieder zu knacken an. Jemand noch eine Idee?
> Das knacken entsteht eben jedes mal sobald sich die Schrauben etwas lösen.



Hat der Sattel Carbon Rails?


----------



## EnDurOFoX (20. Juni 2018)

Nöö is ein normaler Ergon Mit Tinox Gestell


----------



## Sackmann (20. Juni 2018)

Also zu der Geschichte mit dem Knacken, da ja jetzt doch mehrere von diesem Verhalten berichten.
Bisher haben mich sicher weniger als 10 Leute wegen knackender Stützenköpfe/Sattel kontaktiert, aber hier in diesem Thread jetzt seltsamerweise gehäuft innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen,
Knacken kann unglaublich viele verschiedene Ursachen haben, von daher ist es auch genauso schwierig, die genaue Ursache dafür zu finden.
Wenn ich ausschließen kann, dass das Knacken vom Sattel oder vom Rahmen kommt, sondern eindeutig von der Klemmung der Stütze, dann habe ich in der Vergangenheit bei Stützen verschiedenster Hersteller (auch noch zu Zeiten normaler Sattelstützen), das Knacken/Knarzen mittels einem schweren/zähen Schmierfett (kein leichtes Gabelfett) eliminieren können.
Man sollte wissen, dass ein Fetten von Schraubgewinden die Reibung vermindert, was bei gleichem Anzugsmoment mehr Vorspannkraft und Klemmkraft der Schraubverbindung bedeutet. Schrauben werden also bei gleichem Anzugsmoment stärker belastet, das sollte man beim Anziehen mit gefetteten Schrauben beachten.
Wenn also gefettet mit 7Nm angezogen wird, dann klemmt die Schraube mehr, als ungefettet mit 7Nm. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es hier möglichst unverfänglich darlegen kann. Persönlich fette ich nahezu jede Schraubverbindung an meinem Bike, weil ich weiß, und im Gefühl habe, wie stark ich anziehen kann, ohne, dass etwas kaputt geht. Ich fette deshalb, weil nahezu alles Knarzen kann (Vorbau/Lenker, Tretlager, Sattelklemme, Achsen, Dämpferschrauben, Horst-Link Schrauben, und ich dies vermeiden will.
Wenn jemand ein Problem mit Knarzen hat, dann helfe ich ihm gerne in einer PN weiter, oder per Telefon weiter, und gebe meine Erfahrungen zum Besten. Öffentlich möchte ich dies nicht tun, weil diese Lösungsvorschläge bei Nichterfolg oder bei falscher Anwendung dann mir vorgehalten werden.


----------



## EnDurOFoX (21. Juni 2018)

Da stimm ich Dir ja voll und ganz zu!
Zum knacken kann ich Dir nur sagen das es sicher von den locker werdenden Schrauben kommt, beim letzten mal hatte ich keinen Drehmoment Schlüssel dabei und dachte ich schaffe es bis nach Hause und da hat sich die Schraube soweit rausgedreht/vibriert das sich der Sattel in der Neigung komplett verstellt hat. Wie schon geschrieben knackt bei mir nix solange die Schrauben korrekt angezogen sind.
Ich habe auch die ersten 5 mal nix gefettet oder sonst was nur beim letzten mal eben etwas Loctite aufs Gewinde das es sich eben nicht mehr löst. Aber das hat leider nix gebracht.

Ich meld mich mal per PM


----------



## amol73 (22. Juni 2018)

Ich als mehrfacher Reverb-Geschädigter hab ich jetzt auch eine Revive 185 verbaut. Eigentlich bin ich sehr begeistert aber ein kleines Problem ist dennoch vorhanden: im “Leerlauf”, d.h. im Stand, wenn ich den Sattel händisch absenke funktioniert alles butterweich. Weiche Betätigung des Triggers, Stütze kann sehr sauber von Hand eingeschoben werden. Sobald ich auf dem Sattel sitze ist die nötige Betätigungskraft am Trigger deutlich höher. Vor allem ist da so eine Art Losbrechmoment zu spüren. Der Workaround ist, dass ich durch leichtes Anheben meines Allerwertesten die Stütze leicht entlaste - dann ist wieder alles easy. Ist das ein bekanntes Thema? Leider hab ich dazu hier nichts gefunden...

Schöne Grüße,

Oli


----------



## grey (22. Juni 2018)

Ist bei mir auch so, stört mich aber nicht.


----------



## pAn1c (22. Juni 2018)

Vermutlich muss das Ventil gegen dein Gewicht arbeiten, dadurch muss mehr Kraft am Hebel aufgebracht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (22. Juni 2018)

Ich hab das bei miener noch nicht beobachtet. Das liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich meine Stützen immer erst entlaste, bevor ich den Hebel betätige und die Stütze absenke. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Material es einem dankt


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juni 2018)

Ja, ist konstruktionsbedingt so.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2018)

Damass schrieb:


> Ich hab das bei miener noch nicht beobachtet. Das liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich meine Stützen immer erst entlaste, bevor ich den Hebel betätige und die Stütze absenke. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Material es einem dankt



Ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Liegt wohl an der Automation wenn man schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt Telestützen fährt 

G.


----------



## amol73 (22. Juni 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Vermutlich muss das Ventil gegen dein Gewicht arbeiten, dadurch muss mehr Kraft am Hebel aufgebracht werden.



Ja das wird es wahrscheinlich sein. Dennoch kenne ich das so weder von der Reverb noch von der Fox-Stütze. Hatte beide schon in verschiedenen Bikes und Versionen im Einsatz. Man kann sicher damit leben aber schöner wär schon wenn es anders wäre. Kann man das eventuell durch den Einbau oder eine Einstellung beeinflussen?

Schöne Grüße,

Oli


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juni 2018)

Ich kann das nicht bestätigen. Der Hebel geht immer gleich leicht zu ziehen oder sprecht ihr von etwas anderem? 

Bei mir war es Anfangs so, dass ich in jeder Position sitzen bleiben und dabei die Stütze absenken konnte. Jetzt muss ich wirklich zentral drauf sitzen, sonst "verkantet" sich da etwas. Ich mach mal den Service aber im Prinzip ist es ja klar. Schiebt man nicht direkt von oben, versucht man sie ja irgendwie schräg abzusenken. 

Ich meine so etwas in der Anleitung gelesen zu haben. D.h. zentral drauf sitzen und absenken.


----------



## Wandango (26. Juni 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Zug zu sehr gespannt? Oder klemmt's unten an der Ansteuerung etwas ?




Hi, sorry für die späte Antwort. Ich war dann erstmal unterwegs und irgendwie hab ich das Problem nun weiter verschoben und verschoben und nun fängt es doch an zu nerven, da es nun gefühlt auch schlimmer wird  Die Ansteuerung hab ich noch nicht getestet aber kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es daran liegt.

Habe das Gefühl, dass nach dem Entlüften es meist erst besser ist, sobald ich dann aber einmal runtergefahren habe, wird es wieder schlimmer. Im allgemeinen sinkt sie stärker und schneller beim bergauf fahren (mehr Gewicht auf dem Sattel) als beim im Tal rumrollen ein. Deshalb würde ich die Ansteuerung irgendwie ausschließen....oder ist das ein Trugschluss?

Ergo, es kommt mir vor wie das klassische Reverb-Problem. @Sackmann kennt ihr das von der Revive? Sollte doch eigentlich ein Service/Garantiefall sein oder?


Edit:
Ok, jetzt hab ich das Troubleshooting-Pdf gefunden und da steht entweder "Zugspannung zu hoch" (teste ich dann doch nochmal), "Defekter O-Ring" (Service!), oder "Endkappe der Außenhülle nicht im Sitz" mit Lösung "Endkappe wieder in Zugstopper einsetzen". Das letzte versteh ich nicht?


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juni 2018)

Wandango schrieb:


> Das letzte versteh ich nicht?


Ich lese das so: Wenn die Zughülle aus der Führung (am Hebel oder unten an der Stütze) gerutscht ist und also irgendwo außerhalb klemmt, ist automatisch die Zugspannung zu hoch, weswegen dann die Stütze einfährt. Setzt man die Zughülle wieder korrekt ein, stimmt die Zugspannung wieder.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Juni 2018)

Um wieviel sinkt die Stütze denn ein? Ein Problem wie die Reverb kann es konstruktionsbedingt nicht sein. Wenn die Stütze ohne Betätigung des Hebels einsinkt, obwohl der Ansteuerungshebel nicht betätigt ist, dann ist es wohl tatsächlich ein Defekt an der Stütze, den wir uns ansehen müssen.
Fängt die Stütze denn an zu federn, oder sinkt sie lediglich ein? Das wird mir aus deinen Ausführungen nicht ganz klar.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juni 2018)

Gibt es einen Shim für die Reduzierung von 31.6mm auf 30.9? Letztere habe ich, bin sehr zufrieden damit und würde sie gern am nächsten Rahmen weiter verwenden. Dieser hat aber die 0.7mm mehr Sattelrohrdurchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgauf (26. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Shim für die Reduzierung von 31.6mm auf 30.9? Letztere habe ich, bin sehr zufrieden damit und würde sie gern am nächsten Rahmen weiter verwenden. Dieser hat aber die 0.7mm mehr Sattelrohrdurchmesser.



Jap, z.B. von Vecnum. Hab ich und tut brav ihre Dienste.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Juni 2018)

Wie wäre es einfach damit:
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/revive-untere-rohreinheit.html
Ich bin kein Freund von Shims und empfehle diese auch nicht.


----------



## Spezialeis (26. Juni 2018)

Vorhin ist mir doch tatsächlich die Klemmtonne abgerutscht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Drehmoment nicht 2Nm war, sondern mehr. Jetzt muss ich schnell Ersatz organisieren... >.< Ich hoffe Indian Summer reagiert zügig. *g*
Kann ja trotzdem nur an zu geringem Drehmoment der Madenschraube sein?!


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach damit:
> https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/revive-untere-rohreinheit.html
> Ich bin kein Freund von Shims und empfehle diese auch nicht.


Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Da ich meine bald servicen wollte, kann ich ja noch auf den neuen Rahmen warten und dann gleich umbauen. Ist bei diesem Artikel alles enthalten was dem kleinen Service gleich kommt nur dass eben das Rohr gewechselt wird oder brauche ich noch etwas?


----------



## Quechua (26. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach damit:
> https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/revive-untere-rohreinheit.html
> Ich bin kein Freund von Shims und empfehle diese auch nicht.


Finde ich gut, stehe nämlich vor dem gleichen Problem. Gibt es bei den Umbau etwas zu beachten, z.B. besonderes Werkzeug nötig? Gibt es nur Kurzanleitung?


----------



## Quechua (26. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (27. Juni 2018)

Enthalten sind die pink eingefärbten Teile im Bild der Artikelbeschreibung.
Bushing ist dabei schon installiert und auch kalibriert.
Eine Videoanleitung gibt´s hier:




Das Video ist das vom Lower-Tube-Service, der auch regelmäßig gemacht werden sollte, somit sollte man den auch gleich mal mit machen, wenn das Rohr eh schon gewechselt wird.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Enthalten sind die pink eingefärbten Teile im Bild der Artikelbeschreibung.
> Bushing ist dabei schon installiert und auch kalibriert.
> Eine Videoanleitung gibt´s hier:
> 
> ...


Ja das wollte ich eh machen. D.h. ich brauche auch noch das Set hier?


----------



## Wandango (27. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Um wieviel sinkt die Stütze denn ein? Ein Problem wie die Reverb kann es konstruktionsbedingt nicht sein. Wenn die Stütze ohne Betätigung des Hebels einsinkt, obwohl der Ansteuerungshebel nicht betätigt ist, dann ist es wohl tatsächlich ein Defekt an der Stütze, den wir uns ansehen müssen.
> Fängt die Stütze denn an zu federn, oder sinkt sie lediglich ein? Das wird mir aus deinen Ausführungen nicht ganz klar.





zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich lese das so: Wenn die Zughülle aus der Führung (am Hebel oder unten an der Stütze) gerutscht ist und also irgendwo außerhalb klemmt, ist automatisch die Zugspannung zu hoch, weswegen dann die Stütze einfährt. Setzt man die Zughülle wieder korrekt ein, stimmt die Zugspannung wieder.




Danke für die Antworten! Die Zugspannung und Klemmung schau ich mir dann nochmal an.

Federn tut die Stütze nicht, ganz genau wieviele cm es sind hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut. Ich merke es halt dran, dass ich besonders im Uphill sobald ich kurz aus dem Sattel gehe und den Hebel betätige von hinten ein "Klack" vom Anschlag der Stütze höre. Mal weniger laut (also vermutlich nur ein paar mm) bis zu deutlich laut (schätze knapp nen cm). Gefühlt in letzter Zeit öfter laut als leise  

Im Zuge der Zugspannungesprüfung versuch ich das nochmal genau nachzustellen und zu messen...


----------



## Sackmann (27. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja das wollte ich eh machen. D.h. ich brauche auch noch das Set hier?


Das brauchst du nicht unbedingt. Oft müssen die Teile nicht ausgetauscht werden, weil noch gar kein nennenswerter Verschleiß vorliegt, und es genügt eine Reinigung und Neufettung. Allerdings schadet es sicher auch nicht, wenn man - gerade den Abstreifer - frühzeitig wechselt.
Falls du bestellen willst, dann hinterlasse im Kommentarfeld bitte, ob dein Abstreifer einen kleinen Federring an der Dichtlippe hat, oder nicht.



Wandango schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten! Die Zugspannung und Klemmung schau ich mir dann nochmal an.
> 
> Federn tut die Stütze nicht, ganz genau wieviele cm es sind hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut. Ich merke es halt dran, dass ich besonders im Uphill sobald ich kurz aus dem Sattel gehe und den Hebel betätige von hinten ein "Klack" vom Anschlag der Stütze höre. Mal weniger laut (also vermutlich nur ein paar mm) bis zu deutlich laut (schätze knapp nen cm). Gefühlt in letzter Zeit öfter laut als leise
> 
> Im Zuge der Zugspannungesprüfung versuch ich das nochmal genau nachzustellen und zu messen...


Ich denke eher nicht, dass es an der Zugspannung liegt, aber kontrolliere bitte mal. Es ist übrigens normal, dass die Stütze unter Belastung ungefähr bis zu 2mm nachgeben kann. Durch die Reibung in den Dichtungen bleibt die Stütze dann auch nach Entlastung manchmal in dieser Position, und kommt erst wieder ganz raus, wenn man dann den Hebel auslöst. Dann hört man natürlich den Anschlag. Die Stütze darf aber nicht kontinuierlich immer weiter einsinken.


----------



## suendbart (27. Juni 2018)

An die Leute mit Knack-Problemen: Hab vor paar Tagen auf der Suche nach dem Knacken mal den Sattel getauscht und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die zwei Schrauben gegen die Sattelstütze drücken. Nachdem ich die Löcher ein wenig ausgefeilt habe, scheint das Knacken verschwunden.
Vielleicht knackts bei einem von euch aus dem selben Grund, oder vielleicht sitze ich auch einfach zu schräg?


----------



## Wandango (28. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich denke eher nicht, dass es an der Zugspannung liegt, aber kontrolliere bitte mal. Es ist übrigens normal, dass die Stütze unter Belastung ungefähr bis zu 2mm nachgeben kann. Durch die Reibung in den Dichtungen bleibt die Stütze dann auch nach Entlastung manchmal in dieser Position, und kommt erst wieder ganz raus, wenn man dann den Hebel auslöst. Dann hört man natürlich den Anschlag. Die Stütze darf aber nicht kontinuierlich immer weiter einsinken.



Ok, dann werd ich es mal genauer untersuchen/beobachten wieviel sie nun wirklich einsinkt. Gestern nur mal kurz geschaut und da waren es wirklich eher nur 2mm. Ich bilde mir zwar ein, es teilweise auch wirklich in den Beinen zu merken wenn sie einsinkt, aber da könnte ich auch falsch liegen. Gerade wenn man sich eh den Berg hochquält und ne Ausrede sucht


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juni 2018)

suendbart schrieb:


> An die Leute mit Knack-Problemen: Hab vor paar Tagen auf der Suche nach dem Knacken mal den Sattel getauscht und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die zwei Schrauben gegen die Sattelstütze drücken. Nachdem ich die Löcher ein wenig ausgefeilt habe, scheint das Knacken verschwunden.
> Vielleicht knackts bei einem von euch aus dem selben Grund, oder vielleicht sitze ich auch einfach zu schräg?
> Anhang anzeigen 746207 Anhang anzeigen 746208



Hab mir das mal angesehen. Würde mich interessieren, ob das bei allen "Knackern" der Fall ist, und ob das der Grund für´s Knarzen sein kann. Wenn ihr mögt, könnt ihr gerne mal nachsehen, ob das bei anderen Knarzern auch der Fall ist. Bei mir hab ich keine Probleme mit Freigang. 
Das hängt aber natürlich von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, zum Beispiel:

realer Sitzwinkel
gewünschte Sattelneigung
Winkel der Rails zur Satteldecke
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Die obere Klemmschale kann man um einige Millimeter verschieben bevor sie festgezogen wird. Das heißt, die Klemmschale kann in leicht verschiedenen Positionen (etwas weiter vorne/weiter hinten) sicher klemmen. Das hängt wohl davon ab, welche Schrauben man zuerst anzieht. Die obere Schale zieht sich dann in diese Position, wo sie dann endgültig fixiert wird. Es kann also helfen, die Klemmung anzuziehen, während man die obere Klemmschale mit dem Finger zunächst hinten hält, damit die Klemmschale die Schrauben möglichst weit nach hinten hält. Probiert das doch mal bitte aus.

Fakt ist aber wohl, dass etwas mehr Verstellung nach vorne/unten nicht schaden kann, da trotz steiler werdenden virtuellen Sitzwinkeln, die realen Sitzwinkel eher flacher werden (siehe vor allem Trek und Scott und auch Propain) und somit der Sattel relativ zur Stütze mehr Neigung benötigt, wenn er horizontal ausgerichtet werden soll. Nach hinten brauchen wir eher nicht so viel Verstellung. Wir werden also in Zukunft wohl die Winkel der Durchgangslöcher etwas anpassen, damit für Verstellung nach vorne mehr Platz ist. Ob das der Grund für´s Knarzen ist? Keine Ahnung, aber schaden wird es nicht.

Vielen Dank also für euer Anstoßen.


----------



## Orakel (28. Juni 2018)

Finde ich super wie du dir Gedanken darüber machst  wie man evtl das „Problem „ beheben könnte


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hab mir das mal angesehen. Würde mich interessieren, ob das bei allen "Knackern" der Fall ist, und ob das der Grund für´s Knarzen sein kann. Wenn ihr mögt, könnt ihr gerne mal nachsehen, ob das bei anderen Knarzern auch der Fall ist. Bei mir hab ich keine Probleme mit Freigang.
> Das hängt aber natürlich von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, zum Beispiel:
> 
> realer Sitzwinkel
> ...



Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Bei mir gabs nach ein paar Wochen auch Knarzgeräusche, wenn ich den Sattel abwechselnd vorne oder hinten belastet habe.
Ich hatte die Sattelstreben in Verdacht. Also Sattel demontiert. Dabei sind mir auch minimale Spuren, wie bei suendbart, an den Löchern aufgefallen.
Nachdem ich den Sattel an einem anderen Fahrrad getestet hatte und er dort keine probleme gemacht hat, habe ich ihn einfach nochmal montiert.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Position der oberen Klemmschale leicht versetzt war (so wie Stefan geschrieben hat).
Seitdem ist bei mir Ruhe.
Es ist also durchaus möglich, das je nach Sattelneigung und Position der oberen Klemmschale, die Schrauben in den Löchern die Knarzgeräusche verursachen.


----------



## suendbart (29. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die obere Klemmschale kann man um einige Millimeter verschieben bevor sie festgezogen wird. Das heißt, die Klemmschale kann in leicht verschiedenen Positionen (etwas weiter vorne/weiter hinten) sicher klemmen. Das hängt wohl davon ab, welche Schrauben man zuerst anzieht.



Klingt logisch und würde auch erklären, warum das Knacken nicht schon von Anfang an (Oktober 2017) da war. Ich hatte tatsächlich vor einigen Wochen zum ersten Mal seit dem Kauf der Stütze den Sattel demontiert, um etwas mehr Luft reinzupumpen, danach dürfte ich die Klemmschale anders festgeschraubt haben als bei der Erstmontage.
Da ich meine Durchgangslöcher schon angepasst habe, kann ich das Problem aber leider nicht mehr reproduzieren.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich @Sackmann ein großes Lob aussprechen: die Bereitschaft, das Feedback der Kunden im Forum aufzunehmen, ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubasigi_73 (30. Juni 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Promontorium. Ich verstehe dein Dilemma. Was ich sagen will, ist, dass es immer Menschen geben wird, denen eine Stütze zu lang sein wird. Du bist eben am unteren Ende und kannst leider nicht auf eine kürzere Stütze zurückgreifen, da wir diese nicht anbieten.
> Ich kann euch sagen, dass nicht einmal 2 von 10 Stützen 125er sind. Eine 100mm Variante hätte einen noch geringeren Anteil und würde sich leider nicht rentieren. Wenn zusätzlich bei OEs Interesse bestehen würde, dann hätten wir wohl schon eine 100er im Programm. Leider war das bisher nicht der Fall.



Bald geht eine 125er mehr über den Ladentisch und bitte beibehalten! Abgesehen von der tollen Technik ist eure Stütze für kleinere Menschen die Lösung schlechthin!


----------



## sbgrollon (2. Juli 2018)

Wie kann man erkennen, ob es sich um eine Bikeyoke 2.0 mit microvalve handelt oder um dass ältere Modell? Gibt es da äußerlich ein Erkennungsmerkmal?


----------



## Sackmann (2. Juli 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Seriennummern
> 1705..., 1706..., 1707...
> oder
> 2705..., 2706..., 2707...
> sind Versionen mit Microvalve


----------



## sbgrollon (3. Juli 2018)

Super. Danke dir!


----------



## slash-sash (3. Juli 2018)

suendbart schrieb:


> Klingt logisch und würde auch erklären, warum das Knacken nicht schon von Anfang an (Oktober 2017) da war. Ich hatte tatsächlich vor einigen Wochen zum ersten Mal seit dem Kauf der Stütze den Sattel demontiert, um etwas mehr Luft reinzupumpen, danach dürfte ich die Klemmschale anders festgeschraubt haben als bei der Erstmontage.
> Da ich meine Durchgangslöcher schon angepasst habe, kann ich das Problem aber leider nicht mehr reproduzieren.
> 
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich @Sackmann ein großes Lob aussprechen: die Bereitschaft, das Feedback der Kunden im Forum aufzunehmen, ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit


Na, dann werde ich doch auch mal schleunigst nachschauen müssen. 
Allerdings ist mein Bike gerade nicht vor Ort. Dauert noch. 
Aber ich werde mal Feedback geben. Denn der Sattel der einen Stütze knarzt schon mächtig. Die andere ist mucksmäuschenstill. 




Sascha


----------



## tgs (4. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist es definitiv der SQlab Sattel, der die Knarzgeräusche verursacht.
Ich habe jetzt das identische Modell von meinem anderen bike auf die Revive montiert und kein knarzen mehr!


----------



## Affekopp (6. Juli 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> (...)
> Mittlerweile gibt es aber eine Doppellösung für die Montageweise. Unser neuer Triggy, den wir bereits unangekündigt ausliefern, kann beides (front und rear) (...)



Es wurde doch auch eine Updatemöglichkeit für den alten Triggy angekündigt. Sodass man endlich das Schaltzugende besser verbergen kann. 

Gibt es hierzu mittlerweile mehr Details?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. Juli 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Na, dann werde ich doch auch mal schleunigst nachschauen müssen.
> Allerdings ist mein Bike gerade nicht vor Ort. Dauert noch.
> Aber ich werde mal Feedback geben. Denn der Sattel der einen Stütze knarzt schon mächtig. Die andere ist mucksmäuschenstill.
> Sascha



Bist du dir sicher, dass es vom Sattel kommt?



tgs schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es definitiv der SQlab Sattel, der die Knarzgeräusche verursacht.
> Ich habe jetzt das identische Modell von meinem anderen bike auf die Revive montiert und kein knarzen mehr!



Mein SQlab Sattel knarzt überhaupt nicht...

Habe jetzt alle erdenklichen Teile ( Umlenkwippen, Upper Link, Vorbau etc. gereinigt, gefettet eingebaut) 
Allerdings fehlte mir die Lust & Zeit, die Reverb gegen die Revive zu tauschen.

Fazit: Kein Knacken/knarzen

@Sackmann,

danke für den Tipp, bei Bedarf baue ich auf die Revive um


----------



## slash-sash (6. Juli 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass es vom Sattel kommt?


Nee, hatte ich ja auch nicht geschrieben. Ich wollte nachschauen, ob die Schraube am Loch evtl. anliegt und knarzt, bzw. ich die Platte ein wenig verrutschen muss. 
So, wie ja geschrieben. 





Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (10. Juli 2018)

Die neue 80mm Stütze könnte für mich interessant werden!


----------



## Deihlos (11. Juli 2018)

@Sackmann funktioniert die revive genau so reibungslos mit dem Scott twinloc remote für Dämpfer Gabel und sattelstütze? muss beim racefully bissel mein cockpit aufräumen...der remote wäre die beste Lösung...
https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Fernbedie...MIw6jykP2W3AIVGYbVCh0RZAQ_EAQYAiABEgJIefD_BwE


----------



## midge (11. Juli 2018)

Marksbo schrieb:


> wurde bestimmt schon gefragt aber ist eine Version mit 200 mm Verstellweg geplant





zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, wurde schon viele Male gefragt. Die Frage kann hier quasi als running gag angesehen werden.



Gibt es Neuigkeiten bzgl. einer 200mm Version?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2018)

midge schrieb:


> Gibt es Neuigkeiten bzgl. einer 200mm Version?



Ja, es wurde eine limitierte Serie von 200 Stück gefertigt, sind aber alle schon verkauft. 
Es werden aber keine weiteren hergestellt...niemals mehr.

G.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Juli 2018)

https://nsmb.com/articles/bikeyoke-revive-dropper-post/


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Nicht dass ich den Triggy schlecht refen möchte, aber kann man auch einen anderen (Fremdmarken) Hebel verwenden, an den man in der Schweiz besser rankommt? Ich weiss schon, dass es grundsätzlich gehen sollte, aber mir geht es um den "Hebelweg" den der Triggy macht. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder einen anderen Hebel im Einsatz? Habe jetzt den 2/3fach Hebel, welchen ich auch zum Tausch anbieten könnte.
Gruss Jim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (13. Juli 2018)

Prinzipiell ist mir kein Hebel bekannt, der nicht auch bei der REVIVE gehen würde.


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Juli 2018)

Ok danke Sacki für die Antwort. Gründsätzlich würde ich liebend gern den Triggy montieren. Aber den in der Schweiz zu kaufen ist nicht einfach und aus DE ist er mir momentan zu teuer.
Gruss


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juli 2018)

ich überlasse den einzelnen Distributeuren ja prinzipiell ihren UVP, aber denks du wirklich, dass der Triggy in der Schweiz günstiger ist?
Der Versand aus D ist kostenlos und die Deutsche Mehrwertsteuer wird noch abgezogen.


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Juli 2018)

In deinem Shop ist der Versand nach CH kostenlos? Cool dann muss ich gleich mal schauen am Nachmittag.
Gruss und danke


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juli 2018)

Naja, auch wenn sich die Schweiz immer gerne überall raushält - zur Welt gehört sie, soweit ich weiß, noch dazu, oder?

Screenshot von der Homepage:


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Juli 2018)

Haha super vielen Dank! 
Gruss


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2018)

georgauf schrieb:


> Jap, z.B. von Vecnum. Hab ich und tut brav ihre Dienste.


Habe jetzt einen Kunstoffshim von USE. Funktioniert auch wunderbar. Sollte dann doch mal was sein, dann eben das hier:



Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach damit:
> https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/revive-untere-rohreinheit.html


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Juli 2018)

Gey Sacky noch eine Frage. Wenn ich vom 2/3 fach Hebel auf den Triggy umbauen möchte, muss ich zwingend das ganze Kabel wieder ausfädeln und rausziehen um beim Triggy wieder einzufädeln oder gibt es eine akternative Möglichkeit den Triggy zu montieren?


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2018)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Gey Sacky noch eine Frage. Wenn ich vom 2/3 fach Hebel auf den Triggy umbauen möchte, muss ich zwingend das ganze Kabel wieder ausfädeln und rausziehen um beim Triggy wieder einzufädeln oder gibt es eine akternative Möglichkeit den Triggy zu montieren?


Wie soll das denn anders gehen?


----------



## freetourer (14. Juli 2018)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Gey Sacky noch eine Frage. Wenn ich vom 2/3 fach Hebel auf den Triggy umbauen möchte, muss ich zwingend das ganze Kabel wieder ausfädeln und rausziehen um beim Triggy wieder einzufädeln oder gibt es eine akternative Möglichkeit den Triggy zu montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (14. Juli 2018)

Schon ok.. Habs kapiert.. Danke


----------



## Sackmann (15. Juli 2018)

Wäre cool, wenn ihr da mitmachen würdet:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kritische-laengen-fuer-teleskopstuetzen.874984/


----------



## Deleted 38566 (18. Juli 2018)

Nabend,

ich benötige einen neuen Seilzug für die Revive, welchen Seilzug (kleiner Nippel!) und wo kann ich den beziehen?

Danke


----------



## Sackmann (18. Juli 2018)

Ein ganz normaler Schaltzug.


----------



## tgs (19. Juli 2018)

Ich hab' da mal eine Sache bzgl. der Ausfahrfunktion der Sattelstütze:
Wenn ich meine Revive ungebremst von komplett abgesenkt ausfahre, haut die mit einem lauten "Klack" so dermaßen an den oberen Anschlag, dass ich Angst bekomme es könnte etwas kaputt gehen.
Sollte ich vielleicht den Luftdruck reduzieren? (Wollte zum testen jetzt nicht meinen Sattel abmontieren, weil er grad so schön passt )


----------



## indian66 (19. Juli 2018)

Oder kann man intern einen O-Ring oder ähnlich montieren als Anschlag?
Das klack nervt schon sehr.


----------



## Wanze67 (19. Juli 2018)

Kannst doch über den triggy dosieren


----------



## ws55 (19. Juli 2018)

Mir gefällst. Schöne Rückmeldung, dass sie wieder komplett ausgefahren ist.


----------



## tgs (19. Juli 2018)

Ok..., und könnte etwas zu Bruch gehen oder undicht werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (19. Juli 2018)

Also ich finde das Anschlaggeräusch meiner Revive tausendmal angenehmer als das der Transfer am anderen Bike, mache mir aber bei keiner der beiden Sorgen um die Stütze.


----------



## ws55 (19. Juli 2018)

Ne, da wird nichts kaputt gehen. Mach mir da auch keine Gedanken. 

Sacky wird’s sicher noch technisch erläutern.


----------



## Sackmann (19. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich hab' da mal eine Sache bzgl. der Ausfahrfunktion der Sattelstütze:
> Wenn ich meine Revive ungebremst von komplett abgesenkt ausfahre, haut die mit einem lauten "Klack" so dermaßen an den oberen Anschlag, dass ich Angst bekomme es könnte etwas kaputt gehen.
> Sollte ich vielleicht den Luftdruck reduzieren? (Wollte zum testen jetzt nicht meinen Sattel abmontieren, weil er grad so schön passt )


Also wenn dir die Stütze tatsächlich zu schnell ausfährt, dann würde ich einfach nur den Druck verringern. Ich rate davon ab, da irgendeinen Anschlagpuffer einzubauen. Du bist tatsächlich der erste, den dieses Ausfahrgeräusch stört. Kannst du mal ein Video posten, wie das bei dir aussieht? Ich möchte mich nur vergewissern, dass da nicht ein offensichtlicher Defekt vorliegt.


----------



## tgs (19. Juli 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich nur vergewissern, dass da nicht ein offensichtlicher Defekt vorliegt.


Das glaube ich nicht!
Es ist auch nicht so, dass mich das Anschlaggeräusch stört. Das hatte ich halt bislang bei keiner meiner Sattelstützen in so heftiger Form.
Ich kann ja später mal ein Video machen und es hier reinstellen.


----------



## tgs (19. Juli 2018)

Hier die Revive:

Zum Vergleich meine Moveloc:


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Juli 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ein ganz normaler Schaltzug.



Danke,

habe ich, aber der Nippel ist um einiges größer als der Originale von dir und der Nippel steht beim Triggy ein wenig hervor, sieht Optisch ungünstig aus, deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (20. Juli 2018)

Also mir ist noch kein Schaltzug untergekommen, der nicht in den Sitz des Nippels gepasst hätte. Wesentlich größer ist mir also nichts bekannt. Kleine Differenzen gibt es sicher von Hersteller zu Hersteller. Zeig doch mal nen Bild, wo beide zu sehen sind. Würde mich mal interessieren:

@tgs: Naja, genau so, soll die REVIVE ausfahren. Die Movelock stockt ja richtig. Ob das bei der so soll, weiß ich nicht. Das gleiche Verhalten kurz vor Top out hatte ich bei meiner 9Point8 auch und ich fand es nicht so pralle, weil es sich so angefühlt hatte, als ob das Rohr nicht sauber läuft.


----------



## tgs (20. Juli 2018)

Danke @Sackmann für Dein feedback!
Ja, die Moveloc braucht evtl. mal einen Service, aber ich fahre nur noch selten mit diesem bike.
Ich könnte jetzt noch eine YEP und Reverb einbauen, so wie die Revive rauscht keine der beiden nach oben.
Aber, wenn das bei der Revive so sein soll, dann ist ja alles gut. Ich teste einfach mal mit weniger Luftdruck, ob sie etwas sanfter ausfährt.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also mir ist noch kein Schaltzug untergekommen, der nicht in den Sitz des Nippels gepasst hätte. Wesentlich größer ist mir also nichts bekannt. Kleine Differenzen gibt es sicher von Hersteller zu Hersteller. Zeig doch mal nen Bild, wo beide zu sehen sind. Würde mich mal interessieren:
> 
> @tgs: Naja, genau so, soll die REVIVE ausfahren. Die Movelock stockt ja richtig. Ob das bei der so soll, weiß ich nicht. Das gleiche Verhalten kurz vor Top out hatte ich bei meiner 9Point8 auch und ich fand es nicht so pralle, weil es sich so angefühlt hatte, als ob das Rohr nicht sauber läuft.



Die Movelock hat jetzt zum Ende hin eine Dämpfung drinnen. Kann man aber rausmachen, wenn mans so wie die Alten haben will.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> habe ich, aber der Nippel ist um einiges größer als der Originale von dir und der Nippel steht beim Triggy ein wenig hervor, sieht Optisch ungünstig aus, deshalb meine Frage.



Könnte es sein das du einen Bremszug hast, da ist der Nippel etwas größer.

G.


----------



## dopero (20. Juli 2018)

Ich tippe auf einen Campa Zug ist, der ist etwas größer als Shimano.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das du einen Bremszug hast, da ist der Nippel etwas größer.


... und anders orientiert! Das sähe freilich blöd aus am Triggy.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... und anders orientiert! Das sähe freilich blöd aus am Triggy.


Also den Ersteren gibts auf jedenfall in 2 Größen 

G.


----------



## Orakel (20. Juli 2018)

Man soll ja auch drüber reden wenn alles bestens ist und nicht, wenn etwas nicht passt 
Hab jetzt seit einen Monat die Revive im Einsatz. Funktion, Tadellos wie bei meiner KS Integra(seit 2J. im Einsatz) Montage genauso einfach wie mit der KS, kein Knarzender Sattel, obwohl ein SQlab Sattel montiert ist, Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit passt auch.
Bis jetzt einmal entlüften müssen, gleich nachdem sie aus dem Karton kam.
Bis heuet Top !


----------



## Spezialeis (20. Juli 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> kein Knarzender Sattel, obwohl ein SQlab Sattel montiert ist,


Passiert das bei denen öfters?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also den Ersteren gibts auf jedenfall in 2 Größen
> 
> G.



Genauso ist es, habe keine Bremszüge mehr! und hatte noch einen Schaltzug übrig 4 x 4 mm, mit dem Unterschied, dass der etwas den größeren Nippel hat.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fgh789 (21. Juli 2018)

Servus Jungs! 
Bei meiner Bike Yoke V2 geht der Remote immer schwerer! Ist da irgendein Problem bekannt!?
Danke


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Genauso ist es, habe keine Bremszüge mehr! und hatte noch einen Schaltzug übrig 4 x 4 mm, mit dem Unterschied, dass der etwas den größeren Nippel hat.
> 
> Danke



Ich glaube ich kann mich wage dran erinnern, das früher die hochpreisigem Gruppen einen leicht modifizierten Schaltzug hat. Sprich einen XO oder XTR konnte man nicht bei Deore verwenden. Wahrscheinlich gibts heute nur noch diese und du hast noch einen alten Schaltzug. 

G.


----------



## Orakel (21. Juli 2018)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Passiert das bei denen öfters?


lies mal im SQlab Unterforum mit, das füllt Seiten


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich kann mich wage dran erinnern, das früher die hochpreisigem Gruppen einen leicht modifizierten Schaltzug hat. Sprich einen XO oder XTR konnte man nicht bei Deore verwenden. Wahrscheinlich gibts heute nur noch diese und du hast noch einen alten Schaltzug.
> 
> G.



https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/Schaltzug-SlickWire-p35024/ der Nippel ist genauso groß als mein alter Schaltzug den habe ich jetzt eingebaut.

JlmaA hdSv von dem ......


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/Schaltzug-SlickWire-p35024/ der Nippel ist genauso groß als mein alter Schaltzug den habe ich jetzt eingebaut.
> 
> JlmaA hdSv von dem ......



Bei früher red ich eher von vor 15 Jahren. Und ich hatte das gleiche Problem, das ein solcher Schaltzug mal nicht gepaßt hat weil der Nippel zu groß war und nicht ins Nippelloch der Vecnum paßte. Ging ja nur um ein paar Zehntelmillimeter. Hab dann meine ganzen alten Schaltzüge die so rumlagen entsorgt. Hatte damals zum Glück gleich einen von Sram rumliegen.

G.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. Juli 2018)

mein alter Schaltzug den ich übrig hatte, ist höchstens 2 Jahre alt....


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Kunstoffshim von USE. Funktioniert auch wunderbar. Sollte dann doch mal was sein, dann eben das hier:


Hat nicht lange gedauert bis es angefangen hat zu knistern und ab und an mal zu knacken. Habe mir sowohl das Umrüst- als auch das Service Kit bestellt.

Schön wäre, wenn es die Teile des Service Kits einzeln gäbe, wenn man die Umrüstversion kauft, denn dann habe ich die Dichtung mit der Feder oben doppelt da.

Ich bin jetzt auch mal gespannt, wie sich die Stütze mit der härteren Belastung meines Enduro Hardtail Rahmens schlägt. Beim Fully federt der Rahmen ja einiges an Belastung für die Stütze weg. HT ist da was ganz anderes.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Hat nicht lange gedauert bis es angefangen hat zu knistern und ab und an mal zu knacken. Habe mir sowohl das Umrüst- als auch das Service Kit bestellt.
> 
> Schön wäre, wenn es die Teile des Service Kits einzeln gäbe, wenn man die Umrüstversion kauft, denn dann habe ich die Dichtung mit der Feder oben doppelt da.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch mal gespannt, wie sich die Stütze mit der härteren Belastung meines Enduro Hardtail Rahmens schlägt. Beim Fully federt der Rahmen ja einiges an Belastung für die Stütze weg. HT ist da was ganz anderes.



Ja, da habe ich mir auch schon sehr viele Gedanken darüber gemacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, für mein Hardtail keine Teleskopsattelstütze zu verbauen aus genau den von dir genannten Gründen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ja, da habe ich mir auch schon sehr viele Gedanken darüber gemacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, für mein Hardtail keine Teleskopsattelstütze zu verbauen aus genau den von dir genannten Gründen.


Wenn es ein normales HT ist, dann sicherlich aber beim Enduro sieht es anders aus. Da möchte ich sie nicht missen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Wenn es ein normales HT ist, dann sicherlich aber beim Enduro sieht es anders aus. Da möchte ich sie nicht missen.


Was ist ein HT Enduro bitte 
Meine Revive ist am HT dran, bis jetzt nichts Unauffälliges


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Was ist ein HT Enduro bitte


Das hier:


----------



## GG71 (24. Juli 2018)

Hallole,
es hieß mal irgendwo hier, dass ein Revive sich ohne Weiteres von D=31.6mm auf 30.9mm umbauen ließe.
Was genau ist dabei zu kaufen (Kostenpunkt?) und zu beachten?


----------



## Sackmann (24. Juli 2018)

https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/revive-untere-rohreinheit.html

Da findest du Antworten zu all deinen gestellten Fragen.


----------



## GG71 (24. Juli 2018)

Perfekt, danke.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2018)

Ich will die untere Rohreinheit wechseln (30.9 auf 31.6) und gleich den kleinen Service mitmachen. Jetzt kommen im Video zwei Teile aus dem Rohr, die metallisch aussehen, beim Kit ist aber nur ein Plasteteil dabei. Hat sich da was geändert?





Das scheinen Sicherungsringe zu sein, die dann durch den Klemmring fixiert werden. Ist der Innendurchmesser der unteren Rohreinheit gleich?

edit: Selbst beantwortet. Das sind Teile #41 u. #42 die durch #57 ersetzt wurden. 





Nachtrag: Umbau habe ich nun erledigt. Ging alles super. Ich musste zwar meinen Maulschlüssel flacher feilen aber das ging schnell.

Die Stütze sitzt "snug" wie der Amerikaner sagen würde. Ich denke damit wird sich auch das Knistern mit der Reduzierhülse erledigt haben. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist, dass das Revive Logo nicht so schön mittig nach vorn zeigt, sondern etwas versetzt ist. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die unteren Rohreinheiten ohne Aufdruck kämen, weil man eben genau das nicht garantieren könne.

Funktion ist wie vorher. D.h. ein normaler Service wäre nicht nötig gewesen, hätte ich sie nicht umgebaut. Das zeugt von Qualität, denn die Stütze habe ich Ende Oktober '17 gekauft und bin sie bei jedem Wetter gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff_xx (31. Juli 2018)

Servus Zusammen,

hab da ein kleines Problem, wollte heute nen neuen Sattel auf meine revive bauen, leider ist mir beim aufschrauben der Sattelklemme die Schraube in dem Röllchen abgebrochen, wie auch immer das passieren konnte. Fest war sie nicht.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo bzw. ob ich Ersatzröllchen und schraube bekomme?


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Juli 2018)

Steff_xx schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo bzw. ob ich Ersatzröllchen und schraube bekomme?


Ja. Bekommst du bei Bike Yoke im Shop. Dort unter "Ersatzteile / Revive". Ist aber ein Geheimtipp! Nicht weitersagen!


----------



## Steff_xx (31. Juli 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja. Bekommst du bei Bike Yoke im Shop. Dort unter "Ersatzteile / Revive". Ist aber ein Geheimtipp! Nicht weitersagen!


jaja, is ja gut . Bin zwar mittlerweile auch drauf gekommen, aber vielen Dank für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (31. Juli 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Also momentan ist nur dieses ganz dünne, fast durchsichtige Kreppband (das Gelbe, womit man die Malerfolie beim Streichen fixiert) in einer Lage unten dran. Das ist ja quasi ein Hauch von nichts und das ging auch nur gut geschmiert, mit etwas Druck rein
> Denke mit Isoband o.ä. wird's nicht klappen - jetzt steh ich halt vor dem Thema, wie bekomme ich die Stütze unten geschützt....
> weil neuer, (für mich) teurer Rahmen + neue, auch nicht ganz günstige Stütze = reibt sich gegenseitig den Lack ab... is schon fies, und nervig knarzend.



Hallo zusammen, da ich das Thema gelöst habe wollte ich euch das nicht vorenthalten:

Der Abrieb hat, wie ich fälschlicherweise angenommen hatte, nichts damit zu tun dass die Stütze im Rohr reibt. Ich vermute, dass der Abrieb beim Ein- / Ausbau entstanden ist.
Das Knarzen konnte ich so beseitigen: zum Einen hatte ich festgestellt, dass der Schlitz oben am Sitzrohr innen eine ganz leichte Kante aufwies, das habe ich dann glatt gefeilt. Dann habe ich noch die Dynamics Montagepaste durch normales Lagerfett ersetzt und siehe da: Knacken weg 

Was mir leider am WE aufgefallen ist: die hintere Schraube an der Sattelbefestigung sitzt so fest, dass ich beim Versuch diese zu öffnen die Torx-Einkerbung leicht rund gedreht habe, da bräuchte ich eine neue Schraube.
@Sackmann auf der Bike Yoke Seite habe ich nur die Titanschrauben zum bestellen gefunden, gibt es die schwarzen welche beilagen auch zum nachbestellen?


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Juli 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> (...) auf der Bike Yoke Seite habe ich nur die Titanschrauben zum bestellen gefunden, gibt es die schwarzen welche beilagen auch zum nachbestellen?


Einfach noch mal genau hinsehen.  Ob sie schwarz ist, steht da zwar nicht, aber zumindest ist sie nicht aus Titan. Soweit ich mich erinnere, waren aber auch die Stahlschrauben nicht schwarz, sondern blank.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (31. Juli 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Einfach noch mal genau hinsehen.  Ob sie schwarz ist, steht da zwar nicht, aber zumindest ist sie nicht aus Titan. Soweit ich mich erinnere, waren aber auch die Stahlschrauben nicht schwarz, sondern blank.



Ah da! Blindheit meinerseits.
Schwarz sind die Schrauben bei mir definitiv. Ich schau glaub ich erst nochmal ob ich die mit dem Schrauber aufkriege, 5,95 EUR Versand für 2 Schräubchen - das lohnt sich nicht


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Juli 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> (...) 5,95 EUR Versand für 2 Schräubchen - das lohnt sich nicht.


Am besten gleich noch ein Service-Kit und 'ne Klemmtonne mitbestellen. Kann man immer mal wieder brauchen.


----------



## DMLRUS (31. Juli 2018)

Steff_xx schrieb:


> jaja, is ja gut . Bin zwar mittlerweile auch drauf gekommen, aber vielen Dank für die schnelle antwort.



Nimm vorhandene Schraube inkl. Mutter und ab zu Eisen Fachhandel.  Dort kostet es nur paar Cent. Allerdings wenn du ehe Ersatzteile brauchst kannst ja bei Sackmann beziehen.


----------



## Sackmann (31. Juli 2018)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Nimm vorhandene Schraube inkl. Mutter und ab zu Eisen Fachhandel.


Eher nicht! Die Schrauben sind keine Standardschrauben, sondern haben einen Radius am Kopf, um die Winkelverstellung zu ermöglichen!!!
Solche Schrauben wirst du im Fachhandel nicht finden.


----------



## reflux (1. August 2018)

Hallo @Sackmann,
Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel, dass ich nicht alle Seiten durchblättert habe.
Gibt es etwas, das gegen die Verwendung der Revive in Verbindung mit dem Tout Terrain Singletrailer spricht? Oder hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (4. August 2018)

Kann man den Hub einer Revive Max 160 auch etwas begrenzen? Bei mir wird das Modell im ausgezogenen Zustand sehr knapp. 

Viele Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Hallo @Sackmann,
> Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel, dass ich nicht alle Seiten durchblättert habe.
> Gibt es etwas, das gegen die Verwendung der Revive in Verbindung mit dem Tout Terrain Singletrailer spricht? Oder hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ?


Also ich denke, dass es keiner Teleskopsattelstütze gut tut, wenn man da etwas klemmt, dass mit teilweise doch nicht unerheblichen Kräften quer zum Rohr daran ziehen, oder drücken kann. Von daher kann ich keine Garantie auf tadellose Funktion Sicherheit oder Haltbarkeit geben - auch natürlich mangels Erfahrung. Tut mir Leid, aber da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Du kannst es gerne probieren, und falls materieller Schaden entsteht, bin ich der letzte, der da nicht gerne hilft, aber ich möchte nicht die Verantwortung für alle Eventualitäten auf mich nehmen. Deshalb gibt es offiziell keine Freigabe,



klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Kann man den Hub einer Revive Max 160 auch etwas begrenzen? Bei mir wird das Modell im ausgezogenen Zustand sehr knapp.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stephan



Diese Möglichkeit der Hubreduktion gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. August 2018)

Mal eine Frage. Ich musste heute tatsächlich mal entlüften und habe dann interessehalber meine Hand an Dichtung und Tauchrohr gehalten um zu schauen, ob sie sich noch absenkt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie immer, egal wie oft ich entlüfte, circa. 1-2mm absinkt bei Belastung. Es ist auch so, dass wenn ich sie komplett ausgefahren fahre, und dann den Hebel im unbelasteten Zustand ziehe, ein leichtes Anschlaggeräusch zu hören ist. D.h. sie fährt wieder komplett aus. 

Ist das technisch bedingt so? Ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen, da ich seit Kauf der Stütze nur bei der 1. Ausfahrt mal entlüften musste.


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2018)

Seite 1 dieses Threads.
Oder Handbuch.
Oder Website.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. August 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Seite 1 dieses Threads.
> Oder Handbuch.
> Oder Website.


Da komme ich mir grad richtig bescheuert vor.


Sackmann schrieb:


> *Meine REVIVE gibt ein klein wenig nach, wenn ich sie belaste, obwohl ich mehrmals resettet habe.*
> Jede hydraulische Sattelstütze - egal von welcher Marke - kann in geringem Maße komprimiert werden. Dies ist normal und hat verschiedene Gründe. Hier die wichtigsten.
> 
> Entgegen der Landläufigen Meinung ist auch Öl zu einem gewissen Maße kompressibel.
> ...


----------



## MrBrightside (5. August 2018)

Hallo @Sackmann 
Kurze Frage:
Was hältst du von so einer Satteltasche (recht leicht beladen) an einer Dropper Post?
Bezüglich der auftretenden Belastung usw.

https://www.alpkit.com/bundles/koala-7l-exo-rail


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2018)

Fully oder Hardtail?


----------



## MrBrightside (5. August 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Fully oder Hardtail?


Hardtail


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2018)

Sehe ich es richtig, dass dort eine zusätzliche Klemmschale und spezielle, zusätzliche Rails eingesetzt werden?
Damit habe ich leider ebenfalls keine Erfahrung.
Davon abgesehen, kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen, wie verhindert wird, dass:

1. die Tasche ab und an ans obere Rohr der Stütze schlägt und die Beschichtung draunter leidet.
2. die Tasche beim kompletten Absenken der Stütze nicht auf den Reifen trifft und dieser dann blockiert (gut, das hängt natürlich stark von der Fahrergröße ab)

Ich denke allerdings nicht, dass das wohl doch meist überschaubare Gewicht der Satteltasche die Stütze beeinträchtigen wiürde. Zu den anderen Punkten kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (5. August 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sehe ich es richtig, dass dort eine zusätzliche Klemmschale und spezielle, zusätzliche Rails eingesetzt werden?
> Damit habe ich leider ebenfalls keine Erfahrung.
> Davon abgesehen, kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen, wie verhindert wird, dass:
> 
> ...


Danke!

Jetzt glaub ich gefällt mir das nicht so 100%ig


----------



## dopero (5. August 2018)

Also ich habe eine Dropper Post damit ich bei abgesenkter Stütze mit dem Arsch nach hinten gehen kann. Wieso macht man sich das mit einer Tasche kaputt? Oder ist das die ideale Dauerbremse wenn man sich drauf setzt?


----------



## MrBrightside (6. August 2018)

Vielleicht wäre so eine Begrenzung a la Wolftooth Valais besser geeignet.

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/valais-25


----------



## Sliced69 (12. August 2018)

I have a ike Yoke Revive max 160 travel. I love it. I went over my bars yesterday and hit my triggy with my knee and broke the barrel adjuster and possibly bent the remote. Do you sell the barrel adjuster?

Regards,
Robert


----------



## Sackmann (12. August 2018)

Hi Robert,
Please shoot me an e-mail to the official address, and I´ll get that sorted.


----------



## damonsta (13. August 2018)

Ich bin gerade blöd:

Wenn bei mir eine 170mm Reverb ca. 5cm aus dem Rahmen schaut, passt dann eine 185er UND eine 160er Revive?
Zuviel biken macht das Hirn kaputt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (13. August 2018)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade blöd:
> 
> Wenn bei mir eine 170mm Reverb ca. 5cm aus dem Rahmen schaut, passt dann eine 185er UND eine 160er Revive?
> Zuviel biken macht das Hirn kaputt!


5cm = 50mm - hast also genug luft, zumal die revive ja noch etwas niedriger baut als ne reverb!


----------



## damonsta (13. August 2018)

Mir macht es eher Gedanken ob ich sie wirklich tief genug reinbekomme und noch sauber ansteuern kann. Das 29er Carbon Enduro hat an der Stelle einen Knick, da ist echt wenig Platz.


----------



## rakoth (13. August 2018)

Meterstab rein und messen?


----------



## leil1987 (14. August 2018)

Hallo BikeYoke Gemeinde,
welchen Schaltzug verwendet ihr für die Anlenkung? Meiner müsste demnächst ausgetauscht werden (ziemlich ausgefranst) und ich habe gesehen, dass es sowohl 1.2mm (u.a. Shimano) und 1.1mm (u.a. Jagwire) gibt.


----------



## un1e4shed (14. August 2018)

Nur mal kurz nebenbei: Was für ein geiles Teil! 
Über die erste Version konnte man vllt noch ein bischen jammern aber spätestens die Revive 2.0 ist wirklich der Wahnsinn!


----------



## tgs (15. August 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz nebenbei: Was für ein geiles Teil!


Dem muss/will ich mich anschliessen!
Ich fahre die Revive zwar erst ca. ein halbes Jahr, aber das "out of the box" ohne Probleme. Die Entlüften-Funktion kenne ich bislang nur aus der Bedienungsanleitung und ansonsten verhält sich die Stütze wie bei der ersten Ausfahrt.
Mit Stützen anderer Hersteller (abgesehen von der Moveloc) hatte ich nach dieser Zeit schon zumindest etwas horizontales Spiel und andere Unannehmlichkeiten. Ich bereue die Anschaffung der Revive keine Sekunde und freue mich jeden Tag, dass sie in meinem Rahmen steckt...


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Dem muss/will ich mich anschliessen!
> Ich fahre die Revive zwar erst ca. ein halbes Jahr, aber das "out of the box" ohne Probleme. Die Entlüften-Funktion kenne ich bislang nur aus der Bedienungsanleitung und ansonsten verhält sich die Stütze wie bei der ersten Ausfahrt.
> Mit Stützen anderer Hersteller (abgesehen von der Moveloc) hatte ich nach dieser Zeit schon zumindest etwas horizontales Spiel und andere Unannehmlichkeiten. Ich bereue die Anschaffung der Revive keine Sekunde und freue mich jeden Tag, dass sie in meinem Rahmen steckt...


Dito! Ich habe meine vor einem 3/4 Jahr gekauft und bin wirklich bei jedem Wetter gefahren. Lange Zeit auch ohne Schutzblech hinten, sodas jeglicher Dreck dran geschleudert wurde. Sie lief dann etwas rauer, sodass ich schon an einen kleinen Service dachte. Als ich dann aber eine Weile mit Schutzblech gefahren bin, lief sie wieder normal.

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dann auf 31.6mm umgerüstet, damit sie in den neuen Rahmen passt. Dazu habe ich gleich einen kleinen Service gemacht mit Wechsel der erforderlichen Teile. Läuft einwandfrei und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich bei der Funktion nachher keinen Unterschied gemerkt habe.


----------



## Paddy_G (19. August 2018)

Tag zusammen,

Woran erkennt man eigentlich ob es sich um eine 1.0 oder 2.0 Version handelt!
Steht das irgendwo oder wenn der reset Hebel dabei ist, handelt es sich um die neuere Version?danke vorab euch !


----------



## scubasigi_73 (19. August 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Seriennummern
> 1705..., 1706..., 1707...
> oder
> 2705..., 2706..., 2707...
> sind Versionen mit Microvalve


----------



## Sackmann (19. August 2018)

@ all: Bitte vergesst die *ERSTE SEITE* dieses Threads nicht. Dort versuche ich, alles zu sammeln, und es werden sehr viele Fragen beantwortet, die hier komischerweise immer wieder gestellt werden.
Wenn ich was dazupacken soll, und/oder ich was vergessen habe, dann lasst es mich wissen.

Und nochwas: Es gibt KEINE Version 1.0 und 2.0. Dies ist eine Erfindung von Bike-Components. Ich gehe davon aus, dass mit "2.0" die die Stütze das Microvalve hat, es ist aber keine offizielle Bezeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (22. August 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich Infos zu der 80mm XC-Stütze?


----------



## Sackmann (23. August 2018)

Offizielle Pressemitteilung kommt in ein paar Wochen. Ausliefern werden wir wohl ab Mitte/Ende Oktober.
Was wollt ihr denn dazu wissen, vielleicht kann ich ja schon ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern?


----------



## Promontorium (23. August 2018)

Wie teuer? Gewichtsbeschränkung? Wartungsarm wie die Revive?


----------



## Sackmann (23. August 2018)

Preislich wird man sich an der REVIVE 160 orientieren können. 
Mindestens genauso wartungsarm, wie die REVIVE.
Gewichtsbeschränkung evtl. 5-10kg unter REVIVE.


----------



## Promontorium (23. August 2018)

Also auch mit der einfachen Entlüftungsfunktion?


----------



## Sackmann (23. August 2018)

Nein. Die DIVINE wird ein anderes System haben, welches keine manuelle Entlüftung notwendig hat.


----------



## Promontorium (26. August 2018)

Habe gestern mit meinem Bruder meine Reverb verbaut. Wenn ich das Gefühl beim Betätigen des Triggy mit dem Gefühl beim Drücken seines Hebels (er hat die Fox Transfer) vergleiche, fällt mir auf, daß der Triggy ein bißchen ...ja, wie soll ich sagen, ein bißchen "schrubbt" im Vergleich. Sein Hebel fühlt sich im Grunde an wie das butterweiche Betätigen einer hydraulischen Scheibenbremse, bei mir etwas mechanischer wie geschrieben. Nicht, daß es mich stört, aber die Frage bleibt: ist das im Bereich des Normalen, könnt Ihr das so bestätigen?


----------



## rakoth (26. August 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Habe gestern mit meinem Bruder meine Reverb verbaut. Wenn ich das Gefühl beim Betätigen des Triggy mit dem Gefühl beim Drücken seines Hebels (er hat die Fox Transfer) vergleiche, fällt mir auf, daß der Triggy ein bißchen ...ja, wie soll ich sagen, ein bißchen "schrubbt" im Vergleich. Sein Hebel fühlt sich im Grunde an wie das butterweiche Betätigen einer hydraulischen Scheibenbremse, bei mir etwas mechanischer wie geschrieben. Nicht, daß es mich stört, aber die Frage bleibt: ist das im Bereich des Normalen, könnt Ihr das so bestätigen?


Ja, ist bei mir auch so. Die ersten paar Millimeter sind etwas zäh
Gewöhnt man sich dran, aber manchmal denke ich mir "wenn das noch butterweich ginge, wärs perfekt"


----------



## Sackmann (6. September 2018)

Hier mal ein paar Links zu Tests der REVIVE.
Wenn ihr selbst noch welche habt, gerne melden, dann kann ich die auf der ersten Seite auch gleich noch dazupacken.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/bikeyo...st-review.html
https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Vi...per-Posts,1762
https://www.velomotion.de/bestenlist...eskopstuetzen/
https://nsmb.com/articles/bikeyoke-revive-dropper-post/
https://www.mbr.co.uk/news/product_n...r-posts-338459
BikeYoke Revive Dropper Post Review - Mountain Bike Review- Mtbr.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (6. September 2018)

Habe sie seit knapp 2 Wochen am Bike und bin hellauf begeistert. Da ist die Reverb (die alte ohne "stealth") mit ihrer hohen Bedienkraft kagge im Vergleich. In dem einfachen Entlüften sehe ich Parallelen zum Bionicon-System!


----------



## rakoth (6. September 2018)

Nur nochmal nachgefragt: Das der Triggy gerade im ersten Drittel etwas schwergängig geht, ist normal?
Oder kann es sein das der Zug nicht optimal verlegt wurde (durch den Bike Ausrüster)?


----------



## Promontorium (6. September 2018)

Ist bei mir auch so bzw. war es, möchte ich fast sagen. Habe den Eindruck, daß es mittlerweile nach 2 Wochen leichter geht als anfangs.


----------



## Sackmann (7. September 2018)

Mit Stütze belastet ist der Triggy - bevor er das Ventil öffnet - etwas schwergängiger. Danach geht es deutlich leichter.
Ist es das, was du meinst? Der sich verändernde wirksame Kulissenduchmesser des Ansteuerungshebels trägt auch dazu bei, dass sich der Triggy über den Weg unterschiedlich leicht drücken lässt. Das sollte aber wirklich keinen stören.
Das Gefühl, dass der Hebel anfangs etwas "rauh" läuft, liegt an der Oberfläche des unteren Ansteuerungshebels. Dessen Oberflächeist durch die Schmiedeform nicht poliert, läuft sich aber mit Benutzung ein.


----------



## rakoth (7. September 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mit Stütze belastet ist der Triggy - bevor er das Ventil öffnet - etwas schwergängiger. Danach geht es deutlich leichter.
> Ist es das, was du meinst? Der sich verändernde wirksame Kulissenduchmesser des Ansteuerungshebels trägt auch dazu bei, dass sich der Triggy über den Weg unterschiedlich leicht drücken lässt. Das sollte aber wirklich keinen stören.
> Das Gefühl, dass der Hebel anfangs etwas "rauh" läuft, liegt an der Oberfläche des unteren Ansteuerungshebels. Dessen Oberflächeist durch die Schmiedeform nicht poliert, läuft sich aber mit Benutzung ein.



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## Cheeno (7. September 2018)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir jetzt auch eine Revive 185mm bestellt, möchte diese jedoch mit dem Wolftoothhebel benutzen.
Dieser wird jedoch andersherum geklemmt bzw. gespannt, also das ‚dicke‘ Ende des Schaltzug sollte dann an die Stütze. Ich habe jetzt festgestellt, dass man die Revive jedoch an der Stütze selber spannt. Könnte man auch das ‚dicke‘ Ende des Seilzugs an der Revive einhängen, statt der mitgelieferten Tonne? Ich wüsste sonst nicht so recht, wie ich den Seilzug vernünftig gespannt bekomme?
Fährt jemand die Kombination Revive / Wolftooth Hebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (7. September 2018)

Ist es Dir zu viel Arbeit an beiden Enden eine Tonne zu montieren? Oder wo liegt jetzt Dein eigentliches Problem?


----------



## BigMounty (7. September 2018)

Cheeno schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe mir jetzt auch eine Revive 185mm bestellt, möchte diese jedoch mit dem Wolftoothhebel benutzen.
> Dieser wird jedoch andersherum geklemmt bzw. gespannt, also das ‚dicke‘ Ende des Schaltzug sollte dann an die Stütze. Ich habe jetzt festgestellt, dass man die Revive jedoch an der Stütze selber spannt. Könnte man auch das ‚dicke‘ Ende des Seilzugs an der Revive einhängen, statt der mitgelieferten Tonne? Ich wüsste sonst nicht so recht, wie ich den Seilzug vernünftig gespannt bekomme?
> Fährt jemand die Kombination Revive / Wolftooth Hebel?



Verstehe das Problem auch nicht, es ist doch gar nicht schlecht wenn der  Zug auch am Hebel zu klemmen ist.
Hast Du beide Hebel - den Triggy und den Wolftooth schon live gesehen ?
Ich hatte beide Hebel schon im Betrieb und empfinde den Triggy als den besseren und angenehmern Hebel im Vergleich zum Wolftooth.
Warum willst Du den Wolftooth vorziehen?


----------



## Sackmann (7. September 2018)

@Cheeno und  @All: Einmal kurz um die Ecke gedacht, dann liegt´s auf der Hand:
Wenn man den originalen Nippel vom Zug abschneidet und statdessen unsere Klemmtonne anbringt, geht das natürlich auch. Dann kann man ganz einfach den Zug von hinten nach vorne durchziehen und dann am Remote klemmen.
P.S. Unsere REVIVE wird schon seit einiger Zeit mit einem neuen Triggy Hebel ausgeliefert, der beides kann: 
Vorne wahlweise den Nippel einhängen, oder den Zug klemmen. Somit kann der Kunde auswählen, wie er den Zug führen will.


----------



## Promontorium (7. September 2018)

Ich hab' diesen neuen Triggy-Hebel, stehe aber irgendwie auf dem Schlauch: Wie soll diese hinschraubbare Klemmtonne angesichts ihrer Größe am Hebel vorne Platz haben?


----------



## Sackmann (8. September 2018)

Jungs, ganz ehrlich: Was wollt ihr denn ständig mit einer zweiten Klemmtonne????  
Die REVIVE benötigt an der Stütze genau eine Klemmtonne für die Anlenkung.
Wie der Zug vorne festgemacht wird, ist doch völlig egal.
Ob man dafür den originalen Nippel nimmt (so wie ursprünglich vorgesehen) oder die alternative Variante wählt (Zug vorne klemmen) ist doch völlig egal.

Also nochmal:
1. Originalen Nippel vom Zug abschneiden
2. An dessen Stelle Klemmtonne montieren
3. Klemmtonne wie gehabt in der Stütze einhängen und Zug nach vorne durchziehen
4. Zug vorne am Triggy mit der mitgelieferten Madenschraube klemmen

Wo ist das Problem? 

So sieht der neue Triggy aus, und so kann man den Zug verwenden:

Der Triggy hat einen Sitz für den Nippel:








Und der Tiggy hat ein Gewinde für die Madenschraube:




Ich hoffe, das hilft einigen, vom Schlauch zu steigen.


----------



## Promontorium (8. September 2018)

Aha! Ich hab' diesen neuen Triggy-Hebel hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und da war die vermeintlich mitgelieferte Madenschraube nicht mitgeliefert. Jetzt isses klar und SO wird ein Schuh draus!
Davon abgesehen: wenn scheinbar ständig Unklarheiten bestanden (#zweiteklemmtonne), dann gab's Aufklärungsbedarf. Wie ham früher immer die (guten) Lehrer gesagt: "Wenn ihr's nicht kapiert, hab ich's schlecht erklärt!"


----------



## georgauf (8. September 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Aha! Ich hab' diesen neuen Triggy-Hebel hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und da war die vermeintlich mitgelieferte Madenscharaube nicht mitgeliefert. Jetzt isses klar und SO wird ein Schuh draus!
> Davon abgesehen: wenn scheinbar ständig Unklarheiten bestanden (#zweiteklemmtonne), dann gab's Aufklärungsbedarf. Wie ham früher immer die (guten) Lehrer gesagt: "Wenn ihr's nicht kapiert, hab ich's schlecht erklärt!"



Hm, da hab ich dann wohl so quasi Teilschuld. Aber ich hab den Triggy selbst so wie er war aus der Verpackung genommen und ihn für dich wieder in eine neue Verpackung gegeben...blöd natürlich sowas. Sorry!

Fahre selsbt auch mit dem Wolftooth, finde den besser weil etwas griffiger, der Triggy ist aber fingerschmeichelnder, möcht ich aber für sowas gar nicht. Und habs so wie von @Sackmann beschrieben gemacht, im Grund reicht ja einfach nur ein einfacher Zug ganz ohne Tonne o.ä., sowas hatte ich auch rumliegen. Find ich übrings auch sehr super, wenn mal was ist, der Zug reißt o.ä. braucht man nicht lang nach einem mit dem passenden Ende suchen, sondern kann einfach irgndwas nehmen, zur Not trennt man ein Stückchen vom selbstgestrickten Endurowolltrikot auf und nimmt den Faden zum ansteuern!


----------



## Promontorium (8. September 2018)

Hallo Georg,

alles ist gut, kein Problem. Mein Post war nicht anklagend gemeint. Ich hätte sowieso und hab' ja auch erstmal mit dem Nippel am Hebel geklemmt, insofern habe ich die Madenschraube ja gar nicht vermisst. Jetzt mit dieser Erkenntnis werde ich mr irgendwo eine besorgen!
Schönes Wochenende Dir und allen anderen!


----------



## Sackmann (8. September 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: wenn scheinbar ständig Unklarheiten bestanden (#zweiteklemmtonne), dann gab's Aufklärungsbedarf. Wie ham früher immer die (guten) Lehrer gesagt: "Wenn ihr's nicht kapiert, hab ich's schlecht erklärt!"



Wüsste nicht, wie ich es deutlicher hätte erklären können, als hier:


Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn man den originalen Nippel vom Zug abschneidet und statdessen unsere Klemmtonne anbringt, geht das natürlich auch. Dann kann man ganz einfach den Zug von hinten nach vorne durchziehen und dann am Remote klemmen.




Da steht nichts anderes:


Sackmann schrieb:


> Also nochmal:
> 1. Originalen Nippel vom Zug abschneiden
> 2. An dessen Stelle Klemmtonne montieren
> 3. Klemmtonne wie gehabt in der Stütze einhängen und Zug nach vorne durchziehen
> 4. Zug vorne am Triggy mit der mitgelieferten Madenschraube klemmen



Wie man auf die Idee einer zweiten Klemmtonne kommt, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hoffe, jetzt ist es klar.

Warum das nicht erklärt ist: Weil das (noch) keine offizielle Variante ist, und auch Verwirrung stiften kann. Die "offizielle" Methode ist die Montage nach Triggy "front", so wie sie im Manual steht.
Es geht aber eben auch problemlos anders rum, wenn man eben um die Ecke denkt und drauf kommt, den Nippel abzuschneiden. Deshalb wollte ich es hier kurz erwähnt haben.


----------



## Promontorium (8. September 2018)

Gelöscht, weil doppelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (8. September 2018)

Weil ich nichts von der Madenschraube wusste, und mich mit DEM Hintergrund gelinde gesagt sehr wunderte, als ich das hier "Wenn man den originalen Nippel vom Zug abschneidet und statdessen unsere Klemmtonne anbringt, geht das natürlich auch." las. ("Watt, wie soll denn vorne die Klemmtonne funktionieren?"). Die Madenschraube, die bei mir wie erwähnt fehlte, brachte die Erhellung!


----------



## Cheeno (10. September 2018)

Hallihallo!
Ich habe mir jetzt einfach den Triggy bestellt, ich wollte die Wolftooth, da diese kugelgelagert ist und zudem zusammen mit meiner Spurcycle montiert werden kann.
Mir ging es nur um die Frage, wie ich das spannen sollte, würde aber wohl funktionieren, wenn man den Seilzug am Hebel fixiert und dann einfach die 17mm unten an der Dtütze ablängt.
Nun ja auch egal jetzt :-D

Ich habe jetzt nun folgendes Problem, meine Klemmtonne scheint defekt zu sein, dort ist wohl eine Schraube ohne Kopf/Imbusaufnahme montiert, die bekomme ich nun natürlich nicht raus, habe eben eine neue Tonne bestellt.

Ist dies schon bei jemandem vorgekommen?
Fotos im Anhang.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. September 2018)

Cheeno schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nun folgendes Problem, meine Klemmtonne scheint defekt zu sein, dort ist wohl eine Schraube ohne Kopf/Imbusaufnahme montiert, die bekomme ich nun natürlich nicht raus, (...)


Interessant wäre dann ja die Frage, wie sie hineingekommen ist. 

Normalerweise hat die Tonne eine feste Inbus-Aufnahme (ich glaube 3 mm) auf der einen Seite und die Madenschraube mit Inbus (2 mm) auf der anderen, so dass man beim Festziehen gegenhalten kann. Auf deinen Fotos ist leider nicht allzuviel zu erkennen, für mich sieht es eher so aus, als fehle sowohl die Inbus-Aufnahme der Tonne selbst als auch die Madenschraube. So als ob irgendein halbfertiges Werkstück durchgerutscht ist.


----------



## Cheeno (10. September 2018)

Also die feste Imbusaufnahme der Tonne zum kontern der Madenschraube ist vorhanden, die Madenschraube liegt auch extra bei, nur ist halt zusätzlich diese ‚tote‘ Schraube ohne Kopf da drin. 
Frag‘ mich nicht wie die da rein gekommen ist. :-D


----------



## zr0wrk (10. September 2018)

Cheeno schrieb:


> (...) nur ist halt zusätzlich diese ‚tote‘ Schraube ohne Kopf da drin.


Da du ja nun schon eine neue Tonne bestellt hast, ist das wahrscheinlich hinfällig. Aber wenn du @Sackmann dazu dezent angeschrieben hättest, hättest du die neue Tonne sicherlich nicht bezahlen müssen. 

Wenn da tatsächlich eine Stummelschraube drin steckt und nicht einfach nur die Bohrung nicht durchgehend ist, hätte dir auch ein Linksausdreher geholfen. Aber so etwas hat natürlich auch nicht jeder im Haus.


----------



## Sackmann (10. September 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Da du ja nun schon eine neue Tonne bestellt hast, ist das wahrscheinlich hinfällig. Aber wenn du
> 
> @Sackmann dazu dezent angeschrieben hättest, hättest du die neue Tonne sicherlich nicht bezahlen müssen.


So wär´s gewesen, vor allem, weil es ja so wie beschrieben klar ein Fehler unsererseits war. Jetzt ist die Schraube leider schon gepackt und verschickt.


----------



## Cheeno (10. September 2018)

Ach alles cool, ging mir nicht um Ersatz, war nur über dieses Phänomen verwundert. Mir ging‘s nicht um Ersatz. 
Hier im Übrigen nochmal ein Lob an die hohe Fertigungsqualität der Stütze bon der bin ich schonmal schwer begeistert!


----------



## Diaz (11. September 2018)

Servus zusammen,
ich bau mir gerade ein Nomad auf. 
Revive 160 hört sich sehr gut an ausserdem unterstütze ich gern deutsche Firmen. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage welche Remote ich kaufen muss um die mit einer Magura zu verheiraten sprich mit einer Schelle zu befestigen. Schaltungen 12fach eagle. 
Ausserdem lese ich immer was von einem Hebel den man in der Entlüftungsschraube stecken lassen kann. Ist der dabei oder wie oder was ?
Danke schonmal
Gruz Diaz


----------



## Sackmann (11. September 2018)

Der kleine Hebel ist bei jeder Stütze schon dabei.
Als Remote brauchst du den ganz normalen Triggy und von Magura benötigst du einen Shiftmix Adapter für SRAM, z.B. den hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Lenkerklemmschelle-Shiftmix-p31342/
Unsere Schelle lässt du einfach weg und montierst den Triggy direkt an den Shiftmix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (11. September 2018)

Perfekt...vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Gruz Diaz


----------



## Sackmann (12. September 2018)

Sicherlich sehr interessant für den einen oder anderen:
http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/
Vielen Dank 

@sp00n82 an dieser Stelle, der diese Übersicht erstellt hat und pflegt!


----------



## Diaz (13. September 2018)

Ich hänge mein Bike gern am Sattel auf. Ist das ein Problem für die Stütze wenn da Zug draufkommt soll heissen zieht die Luft dabei?
Danke


----------



## Sackmann (13. September 2018)

In der Regel zieht sie keine Luft. Du kannst das Bike an der Stütze in ein- oder ausgefahrenem Zustand aufhängen. Falls sie doch Luft zieht, kannst du ja wieder resetten. Du solltest aber versuchen zu vermeiden zu stark an ihr zu ziehen, so dass sie mit Gewalt auseinandergezogen wird. In der Regel kann man das Bike nämlich problemlos anheben, ohne dass das passiert. Ruckartiges Ziehen sollte aber vermieden werden, das sonst das Microvalve verrutschen könnte. Ist mir noch nie passiert, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass das passieren kann. Will es nur erwähnt haben.


----------



## Diaz (13. September 2018)

Perfekte Antwort !
Wenn das Teil so gut ist wie der Support bis jetzt...
Dank dir


----------



## Steff_xx (14. September 2018)

Diaz schrieb:


> Perfekte Antwort !
> Wenn das Teil so gut ist wie der Support bis jetzt...
> Dank dir


Ja, ist sie 
Ich kann zwar keinen Vergleich liefern, aber das Teil funktioniert prima. Noch nie entlüften müssen, macht was sie soll und zickt nie.
Das unkomplizierteste Teil an meinem bike .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (14. September 2018)

Diaz schrieb:


> Perfekte Antwort !
> Wenn das Teil so gut ist wie der Support bis jetzt...
> Dank dir





Steff_xx schrieb:


> Ja, ist sie
> Ich kann zwar keinen Vergleich liefern, aber das Teil funktioniert prima. Noch nie entlüften müssen, macht was sie soll und zickt nie.
> Das unkomplizierteste Teil an meinem bike .



Zustimmung. - Und ich habe genug Vergleiche (Crankbrothers, Rock Shox Reverb mehrfach besessen, Kind Shock LEV mehrfach besessen) und ausserdem noch ausprobiert Fox Transfer, Bontrager, Specialized, ....

Am ehesten kommt meiner Meinung nach noch die LEV an die Revive was die Bedienung und Geschmeidigkeit des Ausfahrens angeht.

Das Gesamtpaket der Revive lässt aber mMn alle anderen Stützen ganz, ganz alt aussehen. Ergo: Mittlerweile alle Stützen ersetzt und die 3. Revive gekauft.


----------



## Schempi (17. September 2018)

Da kann ich @Steff_xx und @freetourer nur zustimmen, ich hatte am alten Bike eine Flatrate auf die Speci CommandPost, die haben sie mir eigentlich alle 1000km einmal getauscht. Am Dune sind in den ersten zwei Jahren auch schon zwei unterschiedliche Produkte sang und klanglos eingegangen. Die Revive läuft jetzt seit einem halben Jahr und knappen 100.000 hm, hat von Shutteln über Lifteln und jeder Art von Schlammpackung und Regen in der Zeit alles mit machen müssen, funktioniert aber noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Sackmann (19. September 2018)

WOW, einfach nur WOW! 
Wie hab' ich mich gefreut, als ich vor zwei Tagen völlig unverhofft eine Mail vom Singletrack Magazine bekommen habe.

Unsere REVIVE ist von den Lesern des Singletrack Magazines für den Readers Award 2018 als Best Hardware Part nominiert worden:
https://singletrackworld.com/2018/09/best-hardware-singletrack-reader-awards-2018-finalists/
Zur Wahl stehen neben unserer REVIVE nur noch zwei andere Produkte: Die neue Lyrik und die 12-fach XTR Gruppe.
https://singletrackworld.com/2018/09/best-hardware-singletrack-reader-awards-2018-finalists/
Als kleine Marke mit solch traditionsreichen Produkten um eine Auszeichung konkurrieren zu dürfen, ehrt uns sehr und macht und sehr sehr stolz!
Wir würden uns natürlich freuen, wenn ihr bei der Abstimmung teilnehmen würdet! Zu gewinnen gibt´s natürlich auch was.
Hier geht´s zur Abstimmung:
https://singletrackworld.com/reader-awards-2018-voting/

Und hier geht´s zu allen anderen Kategorien:
https://singletrackworld.com/tag/straw18/


----------



## scubasigi_73 (19. September 2018)

Meine Stimme ist dir gewiss!


----------



## Promontorium (19. September 2018)

Schön und gut, und wo muß ich jetzt klicken? Registriert bin ich!


----------



## Sackmann (19. September 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir würden uns natürlich freuen, wenn ihr bei der Abstimmung teilnehmen würdet! Zu gewinnen gibt´s natürlich auch was.
> Hier geht´s zur Abstimmung:
> https://singletrackworld.com/reader-awards-2018-voting/



Geht der Link bei dir nicht?


----------



## Promontorium (19. September 2018)

Jetzt schon. Nach dem Anmelden und bestätigen dachte ich, ich sei automatisch auf der Seite eingeloggt. Falsch gedacht!

Hab' dann mal für die Lyrik gevoted!


----------



## Sackmann (21. September 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Hab' dann mal für die Lyrik gevoted!




Vielen Dank an alle, die uns da unterstützen!

P.S. Hier gibt´s einen brandneuen Langzeit-Testbericht zur REVIVE:
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2018/09/21/bikeyoke-revive-185-dropper-post-testfazit/


----------



## Promontorium (21. September 2018)

Finde sie auch spitze, richtig feines Teil. Eine der besten Investitionen meines Bikelebens!


----------



## Sackmann (22. September 2018)

Gnaz kurz etwas Off-Topic, es muss auch nicht kommentiert werden. Es ist mir nur das Bedürfnis, dies kurz mitzuteilen:
Das mit dem Tumor bei Jared Graves hat wohl jeder mitbekommen, doch leider wird nicht weiter berichtet, auch nicht von der Kampagne, die ins Leben gerufen wurde. Eigentlich schade, denn die Gunst des Schockmoments wurde auch genutzt.
Deshalb ein kurzes Update für die Leute, die es wirklich interessiert:
Die OP ist zunächst einmal soweit gut verlaufen, weitere Behandlungen werden folgen.
Hier gibt es etwas, womit jeder vielleicht etwas Kleines beitragen kann, wenn er denn möchte:
https://www.gofundme.com/strength-for-jared


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. September 2018)

Unabhängig vom Fall und des persönlichen Schicksals möchte ich nur mal anmerken das so etwas mit einer sinnvollen Krankenversicherung (welche es sicher auch in Australien gibt) nicht nötig wäre. 

Ich hoffe, dass ihm geholfen werden kann.


----------



## Americanpittbul (22. September 2018)

Hallo Sacki, welchen Adapter (von euch und\oder Hope) benötige ich um den Triggy mit einer Hope Tech 3 Bremse nutzen zu können?

Gruß amp


----------



## Sackmann (22. September 2018)

Von Hope den Shifter Mount für SRAM Schalthebel: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Hebelklemmen-Tech-3-fuer-SRAM-Schaltgriffe-p37821/


----------



## Americanpittbul (27. September 2018)

So die Stütze ist gekommen und vom Ansprechverhalten einfach der Hammer. Leider habe ich so meine Probleme bei der Zugverlegung. Wenn ich bei meinem Rad (Liteville 101 Mk1) nach Anleitung vorgehe, so ist der Bogen vorne am Lenker unglaublich groß. Jetzt habe ich den Zug schon um 7cm kürzer gemacht, und trotzdem ist er noch zu lang. Jetzt würde ich ihn gerne noch weiter kürzen, habe aber Angst, dass ich irgendetwas übersehe. 

Habe die Revive MAX in 185 und die Stütze hat nur noch 2 cm zwischen Oberkante Sattelklemme und Unterkante des Pressringes auf der Stütze. Laut Anleitung hätte ich so 5cm Überstand aus dem Sattelrohr + 9cm wegen Mindesteinstecktiefe + 9cm weil das Rohr so tief im Rahmen sitzt abschneiden müssen. Nach der korrekten Montage ergab es aber einen riesen Bogen. Ich habe anschließend den Bogen wieder  in den gewünschten Radius gelegt und dabei die Sattelstütze höher geschoben, da sonst das Kabel nicht im Rahmen verschwinden wollte. Der Unterschied betrug 9cm, so dass ich beschlossen habe nochmal 7 cm zu kürzen und es immer noch nicht genug ist. Jedoch habe ich schon Probleme die Stütze mit montiertem Triggy an dem Kabel zu fixieren. 

Frage: Kann es sein, dass bei mir kein Platz für das Kabel im Sattelrohr ist, da die Stütze so tief drin steckt? Oder übersehe ich da irgendetwas? Würde die Hülle gerne noch weiter kürzen, damit sie symmetrisch zum Schaltzug liegt. Habe mal ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung beigefügt. Ich weiß die Bremsen müssen noch gekürzt werden 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Sackmann (27. September 2018)

Also ich komm bei deiner Rechnung nicht ganz mit,  aber dass irgendwo zu wenig Platz ist, weil die  Stütze so weit drin steckt, kann ja nicht sein. Wenn Stütze drin steckt,  brauchst ja an der Stelle kein Kabel.  
Einfach so kùrzen,  wie es dir dich passt und dabei aber den maximal gewünschten Lenkeinschlag berücksichtigen. Wüsste jetzt nicht,  was man sonst noch bedenken müsste. Das ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. September 2018)

Es könnte sein, dass man damit leben muss, den Triggy vom Lenker zu demontieren, wenn man die Stütze ganz aus dem Sattelrohr ziehen möchte, um sie etwa zu servicen. Du weißt, wie tief deine Stütze im Sattelrohr steckt und du weißt, wie breit dein Lenker ist. Wenn du die Stütze de-/montieren willst, ohne den Triggy vom Lenker zu lösen, hast du natürlich einen größeren Bogen als wenn du damit lebst, in dieser seltenen Situation die eine Schraube auch noch zu lösen.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (27. September 2018)

Bei mir ist die Stütze auch in einem Liteville 301 (allerdings MK12) verbaut und funktioniert seit einem halben Jahr sensationell.

@Americanpittbul ... ich bin beim Einbau am 301 folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

Remotehebel ohne Zug oder Hülle am Lenker montieren ... Schaltzughülle von unten ins Sattelrohr schieben, bis sie oben weit genug rauskommt. Die Schaltzughülle (ohne Schaltzug aber mit Endkappe) mit Kabelbinder/Klebeband/Draht oder etwas ähnlichem sicher an der Stütze fixieren (sollte also nicht abfallen oder verrutschen), Stütze einbauen, Zughülle mit Leitungshaltern am Unterrohr provisorisch verlegen und befestigen. Nun auf die zum gewünschten Verlauf und zur Hebelposition passende Länge kürzen.

Dann den Remotehebel wieder abbauen, Zughülle wieder vom Unterrohr lösen, Stütze ausbauen ... jetzt auch den Zug entsprechend kürzen, montieren und die Funktion der Stütze testen. Abschließend die Stütze mit Leitung wieder ins Sattelrohr schieben und die in der Länge perfekt passende Leitung auf dem Unterrohr fixieren, Lenkerremote montieren, fertig.


----------



## EmDoubleU (27. September 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass man damit leben muss, den Triggy vom Lenker zu demontieren, wenn man die Stütze ganz aus dem Sattelrohr ziehen möchte ....



Genau das ist es - dieses Problem dürfte man aber bei praktisch jeder Variostütze mit im Rahmen verlegter Ansteuerung haben. 

Wenn ich die Revive in meinen Alutech Cheaptrick beispielsweise zum Säubern des Sitzrohrs bzw. der Klemmung herausnehmen möchte, muss ich auch vorher den Triggy am Lenker lösen.


----------



## Americanpittbul (27. September 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also ich komm bei deiner Rechnung nicht ganz mit


 Ich habe versucht mich strickt an die Anleitung zu halten 



[THM]ThomasS schrieb:


> ... ich bin beim Einbau am 301 folgendermaßen vorgegangen: ...


Das mit dem Ablängen rückwärts ist eine gute Idee, werde ich heute mal machen danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (29. September 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Offizielle Pressemitteilung kommt in ein paar Wochen. Ausliefern werden wir wohl ab Mitte/Ende Oktober.
> Was wollt ihr denn dazu wissen, vielleicht kann ich ja schon ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern?



Ist schon bzw. wann wird ein bisschen mehr bekannt?


----------



## BassSetAlight (11. Oktober 2018)

Eine Frage bzgl. der Durchmesser 30,9 und 31,6.
Zur Zeit habe ich zwei 31,6er Stützen im Einsatz.
Ich schiele aber grade auf einen Rahmen mit 30,9er Sattelrohr.
Ist es möglich, lediglich die untere Rohreinheit im Ersatzteileshop für 40€ zu bestellen und die Stütze von 31,6 auf 30,9 umzubauen?


----------



## Diesti (11. Oktober 2018)

Ja ist möglich. Und soll angeblich recht einfach zum umbauen sein.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Oktober 2018)

Ja, das ist super easy, und das Video, wie´s geht ist doch gleich mit in der Beschreibung verlinkt.


----------



## Baharott (15. Oktober 2018)

Huhu,

Meine Frau und ich haben vor die Woche nochmal das Wetter zu nutzen und einbischen in den Park zu fahren.
Leider hat der Lift dort nur die Möglichkeit die Räder am Sattel einzuhängen.
Ist da bei der Stütze auf irgendwas zu achten? Oder beschädige ich sie damit evtl? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab das mit meiner schon mehrfach gemacht, Stütze natürlich eingefahren einhängen. 
Bei mir hat sie sich immer leicht (max. 1 cm) ausgezogen, hat aber keine Probleme gemacht. Weder am Lift noch danach im normalen Betrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (15. Oktober 2018)

Meinst du einen Schlepplift?, bei dem das Bike unter dem Sattel eingehängt und dann fahrend nach oben gezogen wird?
Bisher ich damit keine Probleme, den Reset Hebel solltest du für den Parkbesuch mit Schlepplift aber definitiv abmachen.
Schlepplift mit ausgefahrener Stütze ist ein abolutes No-Go. Und auch ansonsten solltest du dir darüber bewusst sein, dass der Haken des Schleppliftes die Stütze zerkratzen kann.
Wie gesagt: Mit sind bisher keine Fälle bekannt, bei denen der Schlepplift ein Problem verursacht hat, generell ist meine Aussage hier aber nicht als uneingeschränkte Freigabe zu verstehen.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Oktober 2018)

An dieser Stelle auch noch ein Hinweis auf den neuen Nachbarthread, in dem es darum geht:


 
Also wenn´s Fragen gibt, dann bitte dort weiterdiskutieren:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikeyoke-divine-sl-daten-fakten-hilfe-tipps-und-tricks.879510/


----------



## OldenBiker (19. Oktober 2018)

Erstmal muss ein dickes Lob loswerden. Fahre die Revive seit ca. 1,5 Jahren in der 160er Version (noch nicht die 2.0) und sie funzt immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Trotz sehr vieler Schlammschlachten und ausgiebiger Betätigung sieht der obere Teil der Stütze immer noch wie neu aus und hat auch nicht mehr Spiel, wie im Neuzustand. Der untere Teil hat leider ein paar Kratzer durch Transport erlitten. Hatte mir den Zusatzhebel für die Entlüftung gekauft, ist aber beim letzten Parkbesuch abgebrochen. Tja, hätte ich besser rausnehmen sollen.

Nun soll der Standarthebel gegen den Triggy universal ausgetauscht werden. Da die Zugaufnahme vorne oder hinten möglich ist, wüsste ich gerne, ob der Zug für die Revive vorne oder hinten eingefädelt werden muss. Schon mal ein fettes Danke im voraus für eine mehr als perfekte Dropperpost und natürlich auch für die Antwort.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Oktober 2018)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Nun soll der Standarthebel gegen den Triggy universal ausgetauscht werden. Da die Zugaufnahme vorne oder hinten möglich ist, wüsste ich gerne, ob der Zug für die Revive vorne oder hinten eingefädelt werden muss.


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz. Ich denke, du hast schon eine Revive? Dann müsstest du doch wissen, dass dort hinten die Tonne geklemmt wird, also der Zug von vorne nach hinten geführt ist. Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## OldenBiker (22. Oktober 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz. Ich denke, du hast schon eine Revive? Dann müsstest du doch wissen, dass dort hinten die Tonne geklemmt wird, also der Zug von vorne nach hinten geführt ist. Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?



Hab mich vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.

Derzeit habe ich den Standarthebel (der 'auf' dem Lenker). Nun habe ich mir den Triggy Unversal bestellt. Der hat 2 Durchführungen für den Zug. Einen 'vor' dem Hebel, einen 'hinter' dem Hebel. Auf dem Bild ist es zu erkennen.


----------



## Los-Dellos (22. Oktober 2018)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Hab mich vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.
> 
> Derzeit habe ich den Standarthebel (der 'auf' dem Lenker). Nun habe ich mir den Triggy Unversal bestellt. Der hat 2 Durchführungen für den Zug. Einen 'vor' dem Hebel, einen 'hinter' dem Hebel. Auf dem Bild ist es zu erkennen.Anhang anzeigen 787034



Du musst den Zug durchführen. Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## OldenBiker (22. Oktober 2018)

Das ich den Zug durch eines der Aufnahmen führen muss, weiß ich. Nur durch welche? Die vordere oder hintere? Für das ansprechen der Stütze macht es wohl einen Unterschied, ob der Zug vorne durch geführt wird oder hinten durchgeführt wird.


----------



## BassSetAlight (22. Oktober 2018)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Einen 'vor' dem Hebel, einen 'hinter' dem Hebel. Auf dem Bild ist es zu erkennen.Anhang anzeigen 787034



Es gibt eine Fermbedienung bei der hängst du vorne die Tonne ein und musst an der Sattelstütze die Klemmung anschrauben.
Das geht nur bei Stützen die diese Klemmung an der Sattelstütze haben (z.B. BikeYoke).

Dann gibt es einen Hebel dort kannst du den Zug am Hebel klemmen, früher kam der Zug vorne am Hebel raus, mittlerweile kommt der Zug hinten am Hebel raus. Hier kannst du Stützen verwenden bei denen unten die Tonne des Stahlzuges eingehängt wird (z.B. FOX). Oder aber auch Stützen bei denen man an der Stütze eine Klemmung anschraubt. Dann schneidest du einfach die Tonne vom Stahlzug ab und klemmst auf beiden Seiten (Fernbedienung und Stütze).

Wenn du den Stahlzug so auf der Vorderseite einfädelst wie du das in deinem Bild gekennzeichnet hast, passiert nichts, weil du den Zug durch Betätigung des Hebels nicht ziehst. Du hängst du den Stahlzug einfach nur in seine Führung ein.
Ich glaube du hast den Hebel mit der Klemmung am Griff bei dem der Stahlzug hinten austritt. Also musst du den Zug an der Fernbedienung und unten an der Stütze klemmen (die Tonne vom Sailzug kannst du also getrost abknipsen).


----------



## Sackmann (26. Oktober 2018)

https://www.sicklines.com/2018/10/26/long-term-follow-up-bike-yoke-revive-dropper-post/


----------



## Sackmann (29. Oktober 2018)

Einfach nur WOW!!!

Bin da soeben bei Facebook über etwas drübergestolpert. Ich hatte von dieser Website zuvor noch nie gehört.

Umso mehr stolz sind wir auf das Resultat dieses Vergleichstests auf www.outdoorgearlab.com
OutdoorGearLab - Dropper Shootout
OutDoorGearLab - single review

Ich denke, diese Website könnte generell für viele Outdoorsportler auch außerhalb des MTB-Sports interessant sein. Diese Seite testet anscheinend wirklich unabhängig, da sie alle Produkte "inkognito" ganz regulär kaufen und dann bewerten.
Hier mehr Infos dazu:
https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/about
https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/faq
Ich wusste also nicht einmal, dass da was getestet wird, bis ich das auf Facebook sah.

Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt ob der Tiefe des Tests und freue mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab heute die 160er Variante bei bc bestellt und freue mich schon drauf, nachdem mir die Reverb einfach nur noch auf den Nerv geht...falls sie so gut ist wie ihr ihr Ruf voraus eilt, hole ich mir fürs Enduro auch noch eine.


----------



## OldenBiker (29. Oktober 2018)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Fermbedienung bei der hängst du vorne die Tonne ein und musst an der Sattelstütze die Klemmung anschrauben.
> Das geht nur bei Stützen die diese Klemmung an der Sattelstütze haben (z.B. BikeYoke).
> 
> Dann gibt es einen Hebel dort kannst du den Zug am Hebel klemmen, früher kam der Zug vorne am Hebel raus, mittlerweile kommt der Zug hinten am Hebel raus. Hier kannst du Stützen verwenden bei denen unten die Tonne des Stahlzuges eingehängt wird (z.B. FOX). Oder aber auch Stützen bei denen man an der Stütze eine Klemmung anschraubt. Dann schneidest du einfach die Tonne vom Stahlzug ab und klemmst auf beiden Seiten (Fernbedienung und Stütze).
> ...



Problem gelöst. Sieht auf dem Foto blöd aus. Der Hebel hat nur eine Durchführung. Entweder muss die Tonne am Hebel sein oder an der Stütze. Und 'ne Anleitung war ja auch dabei.

Zum Hebel muss ich sagen, sieht sehr wertig aus, top Ergonomie, leicht zu bedienen. Um's einfach zu sagen: einfach geil.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (31. Oktober 2018)

So, heute die 2.0 in 160mm verbaut und getestet.
Also ich muss schon sagen, dass alles sehr wertig ist. Verpackung ist schon mega, die Anleitung erklärt auch alles super, wobei man eigentlich nix falsch machen kann. Die Stütze selbst geht absolut sahnig und wenn das so bleibt, ist das für mich die beste die ich bisher hatte (besaß bisher: KS Dropzone und Lev - war ok, RS Reverb - letzte Sch..., Bontrager - ähnlich RS, Giant Contact - na ja, ...)


----------



## Arcbound (31. Oktober 2018)

Heute auch die erste Fahrt mit der 160er. Schon schön, wenn man vorher nur 125mm Verstellweg hatte. Nur der Hebel will beim Ausfahren noch nicht so gern zurück. Aber das Problem hatte ich auch schon bei der vorherigen Stütze.


----------



## Orakel (31. Oktober 2018)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Heute auch die erste Fahrt mit der 160er. Schon schön, wenn man vorher nur 125mm Verstellweg hatte. Nur der Hebel will beim Ausfahren noch nicht so gern zurück. Aber das Problem hatte ich auch schon bei der vorherigen Stütze.


Zugspannung?


----------



## Arcbound (31. Oktober 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Zugspannung?


Ja, werd ich wohl auch nochmal ran müssen, auch wenn die Spannschraube aktuell schon recht weit raus gedreht ist und ich mich auch an die 17mm zwischen Endkappe und Ende des Zuges gehalten habe.
Wenn ich die Stütze absenke schnellt der Hebel normal zurück.
Werd auch nochmal den Druck der Stütze prüfen, obwohl sie eigentlich schon recht schnell ausfährt.


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Oktober 2018)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Werd auch nochmal den Druck der Stütze prüfen, obwohl sie eigentlich schon recht schnell ausfährt.


Der Druck in der Stütze hat nichts damit zu tun, ob der Trigger zurückgeht oder nicht.


----------



## Orakel (1. November 2018)

Innenverlegter Zug?
Bei mir war es so dass ich ein paarmal den Zug samt der Hülle noch ein gutes Stück weiter heraus ziehen konnte, einfach weil der Bogen Sitzrohr zum Unterrohr zu eng ist so dass sich dort der Zug samt Hülle gestaucht hatte.


----------



## Arcbound (1. November 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Der Druck in der Stütze hat nichts damit zu tun, ob der Trigger zurückgeht oder nicht.


Guck dir mal die FAQs auf Seite 1 an. Da steht genau das.



Orakel schrieb:


> Innenverlegter Zug?
> Bei mir war es so dass ich ein paarmal den Zug samt der Hülle noch ein gutes Stück weiter heraus ziehen konnte, einfach weil der Bogen Sitzrohr zum Unterrohr zu eng ist so dass sich dort der Zug samt Hülle gestaucht hatte.


Nein, außenverlegt am Alu Dune. Ich hab schon geschaut, dass der Bogen am Übergang Unterrohr -> Sattelrohr nicht zu eng ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (1. November 2018)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die FAQs auf Seite 1 an. Da steht genau das.


Okay, dann muss der Druck in der Stütze aber schon sehr niedrig sein oder aber der Bolzen, der das Ventil auslöst, klemmt irgendwie.


----------



## eddy 1 (1. November 2018)

Wenn das Problem mit zwei stützen Auftritt ,kann es doch nicht an der Stütze liegen eher an der Betätigung sprich Hebel oder Zug !was hast du neu und was ist alles alt geblieben


----------



## Arcbound (1. November 2018)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Wenn das Problem mit zwei stützen Auftritt ,kann es doch nicht an der Stütze liegen eher an der Betätigung sprich Hebel oder Zug !was hast du neu und was ist alles alt geblieben


Hebel, Außenhülle, Zug - alles gewechselt. Ist nix mehr von der vorherigen Stütze am Rahmen geblieben. Problem tritt auch nur beim ausfahren auf, beim absenken der Stütze keine Probleme.


----------



## BassSetAlight (1. November 2018)

Arcbound schrieb:


> ... beim absenken der Stütze keine Probleme.



Da ist der Druck in der Stütze höher, da hat der Hebel unten an der Stütze mehr "Kraft" den Zug zurück zu ziehen.

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal. Ich war zu motiviert meine Züge gegen Wassereintritt zu schützen und habe von Jagwire an beiden Enden diese super gedichteten Endkappen verwendet, ich glaube die heißen "Hooded". Auf jeden Fall war die Reibung dann einfach zu groß.


----------



## Floh (5. November 2018)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe seit einigen Wochen eine Revive 160 in Betrieb und bin mit der Funktion sehr zufrieden. Rad ist komplett neu, auch mit neuem Sattel, und ich habe immer ein blödes Knacken unter meinem Hintern. Bin mir fast sicher, dass es der Sattel ist, wollte aber kurz ausschließen, dass das ein bekanntes Problem der Revive ist.


----------



## BassSetAlight (5. November 2018)

Bei was knackt es?
Beim ein-/ausfedern?
Beim trippeln im sitzen?
Ist das Knacken weg wenn du im Wiegetritt bist?


Aber dennoch altbekanntes Vorgehen anwenden:

Sattel abbauen, die 2 oder 3 Teile der Sattelaufnahme abnehmen, Stütze aus dem Rahmen ziehen und Sattelklemme auch abziehen.
Alle Kontaktstellen gründlichst reinigen, auch die Schrauben der Sattelaufnahme und die Schrauben der Sattelklemme sowie das innere des Sattelrohrs (soweit es halt geht).
Anschließend alles zusammenbauen und an jeder Kontaktstelle Montagepaste/Carbonpaste verwenden.

Wenn es dann noch Knackst/Knirscht dann ist es der Sattel selbst.
Hier kannst du nur versuchen mit Wasser und Seife irgendwie in die kleinsten Ecken zu kommen und da den letzten Dreck raus zu bekommen (vielleicht ist da ja irgendwas von der Produktion hängen geblieben).
Evtl. hilft es dann auch etwas an die kritischen Stellen am Sattel ein wenig Ballistol zu sprühen.

Viel Glück kann man dann nur noch Wünschen, sowas kann einen nämlich wahnsinnig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (5. November 2018)

Sieh dir mal die Schrauben genau an. Bei bestimmten Montagepositionen können die oben am Stützenkopf reiben.


----------



## Quechua (5. November 2018)

Ich habe leider auch mit grosszuegigem Auffeilen der Bohrungen keine Besserung erzielt. Sattel kann ich ausschliessen. Tritt an meinen beiden Revives auf.


----------



## Sackmann (5. November 2018)

Verschraubung ist also definitiv komplett freigängig und liegt nur mit Schraubenkopf und Quergewindebolzen an?
Anzugsmoment beträgt 7Nm? Du kannst auch mal bis 9Nm gehen. Allerdings beim Anziehen darauf achten, dass du "echte" 9Nm erreichst, und nicht einfach durch erneutes Ansetzen des Schlssels.
Du kannst auch mal zähes Fett zwischen untere Schale und Stützenkopf geben. Montagepaste würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## theller (7. November 2018)

Heute ist meine am Montag bestellte Revive angekommen, cool!
Die Anleitung sagt folgendes, auf Seite 38:

_Benutze geeignetes Fett zur Vermeidung von Korrosion 
zwischen Sitzrohr und Außenrohr der Stütze. 
Reibungserhöhende Pasten sollten nur in verwendet 
werden, falls die Stütze mit Fett nicht ausreichend geklemmt 
werden kann. Kontaktiere uns in solch einem Fall._

Heisst das dass man keine Carbon-Montagepaste, auch für Carbonrahmen, sondern
normale Montagepaste nehmen soll?  Oder sogar nur Fett?

(Und falls ja, warum eigentlich?)


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (7. November 2018)

Floh schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich habe seit einigen Wochen eine Revive 160 in Betrieb und bin mit der Funktion sehr zufrieden. Rad ist komplett neu, auch mit neuem Sattel, und ich habe immer ein blödes Knacken unter meinem Hintern. Bin mir fast sicher, dass es der Sattel ist, wollte aber kurz ausschließen, dass das ein bekanntes Problem der Revive ist.



Bei mir das gleiche “Problem“

Sattel ist es nicht, der war vorher knackfrei auf ner reverb


----------



## Sackmann (8. November 2018)

@theller : Weil Carbonpaste eine ziemlich abrasiv wirkende Paste ist. Das ist quasi flüssiges Schmirgelpapier für deinen Rahmen.
Eine Sattelstütze wird immer Mikrobewegeunen in deinem Sitzrohr machen und auf Dauer kann das dazu führen, dass die Eloxierung an der Stütze verblasst, bzw. deren Schichtdicke abnimmt.
Eine ordentlich ausgeriebener Rahmen benötigt keine Carbonpaste, umd sauer zu Klemmen. Ich habe in all meinen Rahmen (Alu, Stahl, Carbon) bisher immer zähes Fett genommen, um Stützen und Rahmen möglichst knarzfrei zu halten und auch noch vor Korrosion zu schützen.

@Mr.NiceGuy : Gilt auch hier: Bitte Drehmoment sicher auf 7Nm(+) einstellen und sicerstellen, dass alles freigängig is.
Ich hatte auch schon mehrere Kunden, bei denen kam das Knacken aus dem Sitzrohr - entweder, weil komplett trocken und/oder Dreck/Sandkörner drin, die dann zu Knarzen geführt haben. Bei mindestens einem Kunden kam das Knacken auch daher, dass die Stütze innen an Flaschenhaltergewinden angestanden hat.
Ggf. auch die untere/obere Klemmschale oder das Sattelgestell mit zähem Fett. Schrauben sollte man nur dann fetten, wenn man weiß, was man tut, denn mit Fett ist die Schraube ganz schnell zu stark vorgespannt.


----------



## Sackmann (9. November 2018)

*Kostenlose Service-Parts zur Winter-Service-Aktion für REVIVE-Kunden*

Jedes Suspension-Produkt benötigt ab und an mal fachgerechte Pflege. Da macht die REVIVE keine Ausnahme.
Die ruhigere Wintersaison, in der sich unsere Bikes gerne mal etwas länger ausruhen, möchten wir deshalb zum Anlass nehmen, unseren REVIVE-Kunden eine besondere Gelegenheit zu bieten, ihre REVIVE kostengünstig warten zu lassen.

Vom *11.11.2018 bis zum 02.02.2019* könnt ihr bei Lemonshox, unserem Service-Center in Nürnberg, einen Kundendienst buchen, zu dem ihr eure REVIVE einschickt, um sie auch pünktlich zum Frühjahr wieder topfit im Bike zu haben.
Im Rahmen dieser Aktion übernehmen wir von BikeYoke die Kosten für die auszutauschenden Verschleißteile und ihr als Kunde bezahlt lediglich eine Pauschale für die Arbeitszeit.

Es stehen folgende Service-Pakete zur Verfügung:

*1. Clean + Regrease = 25€*
Beim Clean + Regrease wird das untere Rohr abgezogen, gereinigt, neu gefettet, sowie Abstreifer, Pins, unteres Bushing und Schaumstoffring erneuert.

*2. Komplettrevision = 50€*
Bei der Komplettrevision wird zusätzlich zum "Clean + Regrease" die Hyraulikkartusche zerlegt, mit frischem Öl befüllt und neuen Dichtungen wieder aufgebaut.

*3. Komplettrevision + Microvalve Upgrade = 75€*
Hier wird zusätzlich zur Komplettrevision auch ein Upgrade auf das neue Innenleben mit Microvalve  durchgeführt.

Bei Interesse setzt ihr euch einfach direkt per E-Mail oder Telefon mit Lemonshox in Verbindung, um einen Termin zu vereinbaren:

*Telefon: +49 911 27460066
Mail: [email protected]*

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## slash-sash (9. November 2018)

Cool. Geile Aktion.  
Besten Dank dafür. 
Meine Revive beginnt nämlich gerade Spiel zu haben. 




Sascha


----------



## baschner (9. November 2018)

Sehr löbliche Aktion, das werde ich gerne über den Winter nutzen und die Revive für die nächste Saison servicen lassen


----------



## Wipeout267 (10. November 2018)

Gibt es im Rahmen dieser Aktion auch ein Angebot zur Nachrüstung der Membran, die das häufige Entlüften unnötig werden lässt? Das fände ich tatsächlich ne super Maßnahme für Kunden der 1. Revive Generation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. November 2018)

Das müsste ich mit Lemonshox abklären, denn die Teile zur Umrüstung werden nicht in ausreichender Menge vor Ort sein. Es ist ja nicht nur die Membran, sondern auch das innere Rohr, das es dazu noch in 3 unterschiedlichen Längen gibt.
Wir können halt nicht einfach mal auf gut Glück 50x3 dieser Rohre von TW nach D schicken. Wenn die nicht gebraucht werden, dann stehen wir nämlich blöd da. Vorschläge?


----------



## Duke_do (10. November 2018)

Muss hier mal mit einem aktuellen Problem rein platzen. Bin aktuell auf Madeira im Bikeurlaub und habe nur begrenzte technische Möglichkeiten. 

Meine 185mm Revive stellt nicht mehr den Zug zurück. Sie läßt sich auch nicht mehr entlüften, wenn ich den Hebel ziehe habe ich keine Change die Sattelstütze runter zu drücken. 
Mal wippt sie nach, mal geht sie trotz gezogenem Hebel nicht runter, mal bleibt sie nicht unten.
Der Hebel unten an der Stütze scheint sich nicht von alleine zurück zu stellen, obwohl der Zug gelöst ist (dann schiebt sich die Hülle des Zuges nach unten raus)
Habe den Druck überprüft, war zwar auf 210 PSI, aber auch mit 259 PSI keine Besserung. Druck wird auch gehalten, habe ich nach einem Tag noch mal geprüft. Sattelstützenschelle ist mit 4 Nm Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen.
Zugende ist auch nicht verschlammt oder so. Der Einsatz vom Zug lässt sich bewegen, aber er hat keine Rückstellkraft.

Die Stütze ist recht neu, rund 7 Touren gefahren.
Ich habe jetzt keine Idee mehr, aber so ist mein Urlaub aktuell in Gefahr, wenn die Stütze bei Traileinfahrt nicht unten bleibt ist das leider kein Spaß und alle Tretpassagen abgesenkt geht auf Dauer auch nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee für Abhilfe hier mit den begrenzten Möglichkeit? 

Danke im voraus,
Daniel


----------



## Sackmann (10. November 2018)

Zug-Endkappen sind richtig in ihren Sitzen platziert?
Hast du in diesem Zuge auch mal probiert ob der Hebel zurückstellt, wenn die Stütze ausgebaut ist?


----------



## Duke_do (10. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Zug-Endkappen sind richtig in ihren Sitzen platziert?
> Hast du in diesem Zuge auch mal probiert ob der Hebel zurückstellt, wenn die Stütze ausgebaut ist?



Wenn der Zug gelöst ist (Hebel locker) kann ich den Hebel nach oben schieben, aber von alleine will er nicht. Werde morgen an der Bikestation den Zug noch mal erneuern, habe leider keinen Cutter dabei (Fluggepäck ist knapp).
Ich befürchte aber, dass der Hebel irgendweswegen hakt.

Ausgebaut ändert leider nichts.


----------



## Sackmann (10. November 2018)

Dann hilft wohl auch ein Zugwechsel nicht, denn wenn du selbst ausgebaut den Hebel manuell zurückdrücken musst, dann ist der Zug ja schon außen vor.
Das klingt alles sehr seltsam, ich kann mir noch keinen Reim drauf machen.
Wenn der Hebel unten ist, ist die Stütze aber sicher blockiert?
Und wenn der Hebel oben ist, dann ist die Stütze sicher absenkbar?
Also kurz gesagt: Ist das "einzige" Problem, dass der Hebel nicht von alleine zurückstellt, oder verhält sich die Stütze auch so seltsam? 
Das konnte ich aus deinem ersten Post nicht herauslesen.


----------



## Duke_do (10. November 2018)

Wenn ich entlüften will, kann ich die Stütze bei gezogenem Entlüftungshebel nicht runter drücken. 
Manchmal sakt die Stütze, wenn sie nicht ganz oben oder unten ist mehrere Zentimeter ein.
Wenn Sie denn dann mal arretiert ist, bleibt sie ganz oben oder ganz unten. 
Sie geht auch nur recht widerwillig abzusenken, man muss recht viel Druck ausüben, wenn sie aber erst mal ein Stück drin ist,  geht es deutlich leichter. 

Sollte das entlüften auch gehen, wenn die Stütze schon abgesenkt ist und ich dann einmal den Hebel ziehe?
Wenn ich die Stütze dabei nicht runterdrücke schießt sie hoch, sobald ich den Hebel ziehe.


----------



## Sackmann (10. November 2018)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Wenn ich entlüften will, kann ich die Stütze bei gezogenem Entlüftungshebel nicht runter drücken. Das ist sehr seltsam, denn das Reset-Ventil öffnet einen Kanal für Ölfluss und -> eigentlich <- muss das gehen.
> Manchmal sakt die Stütze, wenn sie nicht ganz oben oder unten ist mehrere Zentimeter ein. Und in der Mitte sackt sie nicht ein?
> Wenn Sie denn dann mal arretiert ist, bleibt sie ganz oben oder ganz unten. Das heißt, du kannst sie nicht in der Mitte arretieren?
> Sie geht auch nur recht widerwillig abzusenken, man muss recht viel Druck ausüben, wenn sie aber erst mal ein Stück drin ist,  geht es deutlich leichter.
> ...


  

Ich kann deinen Ausführungen leider nicht ganz folgen, beziehungsweise verwirren sie mich. Tut mir Leid, vielleicht stehe ich auch einfach auf dem Schlauch und es geht nur mir so, dass ich das nicht verstehe, was genau die Stütze macht, oder nicht macht.

Natürlich tut es mir auch Leid, dass du jetzt noch gerade im Urlaub bist und genau dann die Stütze Zicken macht. Ich bin aber momentan tatsächlich überfragt und kann leider nicht weiterhelfen. Wenn die Stütze tatsächlich, trotz korrekter Montage unvorhersehbar auslöst, dann kann ich dir nur raten, sie auszubauen, und nicht weiter zu benutzen, bis wir uns das angeschaut haben.


----------



## Duke_do (10. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Ausführungen leider nicht ganz folgen, beziehungsweise verwirren sie mich. Tut mir Leid, vielleicht stehe ich auch einfach auf dem Schlauch und es geht nur mir so, dass ich das nicht verstehe, was genau die Stütze macht, oder nicht macht.
> 
> Natürlich tut es mir auch Leid, dass du jetzt noch gerade im Urlaub bist und genau dann die Stütze Zicken macht. Ich bin aber momentan tatsächlich überfragt und kann leider nicht weiterhelfen. Wenn die Stütze tatsächlich, trotz korrekter Montage unvorhersehbar auslöst, dann kann ich dir nur raten, sie auszubauen, und nicht weiter zu benutzen, bis wir uns das angeschaut haben.



Zu deinen roten Kommentaren (stehe auf dem Schlauch, wie ich die am Handy mit zitieren kann)

Stütze ist oben fixiert.
Sütze ist unten fixiert (jeweils, wenn ich den Seilzug per Hand zurück geschoben bekomme, klappt leider nicht immer)

Wenn die Stütze auf einem Zustand zwischen ganz oben oder unten ist, federt sie deutlich ein, ist aber schon fixiert. Gibt halt von dem Zwischenstand ein paar Zentimeter nach.

Zum Reseten: ich kann die Stütze nicht runter drücken, wenn ich den Resethebel ziehe. Nur wenn ich den Zug gezogen bekomme und die Stütze schon ein Stück eingefahren ist, kann ich sie weiter runter drücken.

Ist sie einmal arretiert, fährt sie nicht ohne weiteres aus.

Leider fährt sie auch bei voll gezogenem Hebel nicht immer ein, ich muss dann ein paar mal deutlich drücken, oder auch mit Schwung mit meinem Hintern drauf drücken, damit sie sich absenkt (gefühlt so, als ob sie verkantet wäre und man sie im richtigen Winkel treffen muss)


----------



## Wipeout267 (11. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das müsste ich mit Lemonshox abklären, denn die Teile zur Umrüstung werden nicht in ausreichender Menge vor Ort sein. Es ist ja nicht nur die Membran, sondern auch das innere Rohr, das es dazu noch in 3 unterschiedlichen Längen gibt.
> Wir können halt nicht einfach mal auf gut Glück 50x3 dieser Rohre von TW nach D schicken. Wenn die nicht gebraucht werden, dann stehen wir nämlich blöd da. Vorschläge?



Mein Vorschlag wäre eine Vorabregistrierung bis zu einer gewissen Deadline, sodass ihr den Bedarf planen könnt. 
Also: ihr klärt Kosten für den Umbau mit Lemonshox und teilt hier euer Angebot (wie auch oben für den Service) mit + Deadline + Kontakt für Vorabregistrierung. 

Würde das das Problem lösen oder ist hier die Lieferzeit aus TW noch ein Thema?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (11. November 2018)

Ich würde mich dem Umbau auf neue Membran anschließen, inkl. dem "großen" Service.


----------



## Arcbound (11. November 2018)

Noch ein Feedback zu meinem Hebel: Nachdem sich die Außenhülle "gesetzt" hatte ging es schon wesentlich besser. Hab jetzt den Zug noch nen Kopf kürzer gemacht, da ich mit der Einstellschraube für die Zugspannung am Limit war.


----------



## Sackmann (12. November 2018)

Bezüglich Umbau auf Microvalve Version:
Ich habe heute mit Lemonshox gesprochen und wir können ein Upgrade anbieten.
Alle, die interessiert sind, melden sich schriftlich bei Lemonshox bis zum 31.12. und vereinbaren verbindlich dieses Upgrade. 
Anhand der bis zum 31.12. vorliegenden Zahlen werden wir die benötigten Teile nach D schicken, wonach der Umbau vollzogen werden kann.

Kosten:
*
Komplettrevision + Microvalve Upgrade = 75€*


----------



## flowbike (12. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bezüglich Umbau auf Microvalve Version:
> Ich habe heute mit Lemonshox gesprochen und wir können ein Upgrade anbieten.
> Alle, die interessiert sind, melden sich schriftlich bei Lemonshox bis zum 31.12. und vereinbaren verbindlich dieses Upgrade.
> Anhand der bis zum 31.12. vorliegenden Zahlen werden wir die benötigten Teile nach D schicken, wonach der Umbau vollzogen werden kann.
> ...


sehr gut, ich hatte diese Kombination dort auch schon angefragt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Felger (13. November 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bezüglich Umbau auf Microvalve Version:
> Ich habe heute mit Lemonshox gesprochen und wir können ein Upgrade anbieten.
> Alle, die interessiert sind, melden sich schriftlich bei Lemonshox bis zum 31.12. und vereinbaren verbindlich dieses Upgrade.
> Anhand der bis zum 31.12. vorliegenden Zahlen werden wir die benötigten Teile nach D schicken, wonach der Umbau vollzogen werden kann.
> ...




ui - coole Aktion! Das ist ein gutes Angebot! ich hatte da schon mal angefragt und das war wesentlich höher

ist das hier der einzige Kanal auf dem das verbreitet wird? dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich wieder mal vorbei gesehen habe


----------



## Monsieur87 (18. November 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ich hab ne Frage zur Revive 185. Hat diese auch real die 185mm oder eher 180?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theller (19. November 2018)

Hab bei meiner mal nachgemessen, der Hub ist 183,5 mm.


----------



## Monsieur87 (19. November 2018)

theller schrieb:


> Hab bei meiner mal nachgemessen, der Hub ist 183,5 mm.


Das is verschmerzbar.  Beste Dank


----------



## Sackmann (24. November 2018)

Für diejenigen, die interessiert sind:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...ngen-interessantes-ideen-dies-und-das.881559/


----------



## badbandit (30. November 2018)

ich habe ein kleines problem mit meiner revive 185. im grunde funktioniert alles problemlos - nur, wenn man die stütze schnell ein- oder ausfährt hört man jetzt unten an der stütze ein "unterdruck-ploppen". so, als würde eine membran etwas (unter-)druck aufbauen und dann die luft durchlassen. ein wenig so, wie eine pumpe für luftballons. entlüften scheint da nichts zu ändern und die stütze hat nur ca. 600 km auf der uhr.

was könnte das sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2018)

Mein Adventskalender sagt, die nächsten 6Tage gibts 20% auf alle Bike Yoke Produkte 

G.


----------



## Quechua (1. Dezember 2018)

Bei bikeyoke direkt?


----------



## flowbike (1. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Adventskalender sagt, die nächsten 6Tage gibts 20% auf alle Bike Yoke Produkte
> 
> G.


wobei noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass dies für bikecomponents gilt


----------



## Quechua (1. Dezember 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> wobei noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass dies für bikecomponents gilt


Hab's gerade nebenan gesehen, dennoch danke!


----------



## flowbike (1. Dezember 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> wobei noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass dies für bikecomponents gilt



Quechua" data-source="post: 15620953"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Hab's gerade nebenan gesehen, dennoch danke!


Code: Q5HSUXQP


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> wobei noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass dies für bikecomponents gilt



Viel wichtiger, man braucht auch den Rabatcode :O
Falls wer einen braucht 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> Code: Q5HSUXQP



Ah, der ist für alle gleich 

G.


----------



## badbandit (3. Dezember 2018)

badbandit schrieb:


> ich habe ein kleines problem mit meiner revive 185. im grunde funktioniert alles problemlos - nur, wenn man die stütze schnell ein- oder ausfährt hört man jetzt unten an der stütze ein "unterdruck-ploppen". so, als würde eine membran etwas (unter-)druck aufbauen und dann die luft durchlassen. ein wenig so, wie eine pumpe für luftballons. entlüften scheint da nichts zu ändern und die stütze hat nur ca. 600 km auf der uhr.
> 
> was könnte das sein?


ich erlaube mir mich einmal selbst zu quoten, da ich auf hilfe hoffe. ich hoffe doch nicht, dass meine revive nach den paar kilometern nicht schon hin ist (der kauf einer weiteren revive wäre in planung).


----------



## Sackmann (3. Dezember 2018)

Sorry, ich wusste jetzt nicht, dass du tatsächlich ein Problem hast. Du schreibst ja nur, dass man man etwas "Ploppen" hört. Ein Fehlverhalten beschreibst du aber nicht. Die Stütze funktioniert deiner Aussage nach ganz normal. Wenn die Stütze also ganz normal funktioniert, dann könnte es sein, dass der Schaumtoffring verstopft ist, oder nicht richtig sitzt. Dieser Ring "ploppt" aber in der Regel nicht, sondern man hört eher, ein "Atmen" der Stütze.
Das Troubleshooting Dokument der ersten Seite hast du dir angesehen?

Also nochmal: Was funktioniert an der Stütze nicht? Hast du die Stütze schonmal ausgebaut, und hörst du das "Ploppen" auch in ausgebautem Zustand? An unserer Stütze jedenfalls kann keine Membran hörbar ploppen.


----------



## badbandit (3. Dezember 2018)

danke für deine antwort. die stütze funktioniert absolut einwandfrei - da gibt es nichts zu meckern. es ist nur diese leichte ploppen - evtl. könnte man das auch atmen nennen. auf jeden fall ist dieses geräusch neu und ist beim schnellen ein- und ausfahren zu hören. ich hatte die stütze ausgebaut, aber da ist es schwer sie zu halten, den hebel zu ziehen und gleichzeitig schnell ein- und auszufahren.

die infos zum troubleshooting habe ich gelesen. da passte aber nichts zu meinem problem, da es wirklich nur dieses nervige geräusch ist. hast du eine idee, was ich evtl. versuchen könnte?

das geräusch kommt von ganz unten an der stütze...


----------



## Sackmann (3. Dezember 2018)

Du sagst jetzt, es könnte auch ein atmendes Geräusch sein. Also ein "atmendes" Geräusch ist schon etwas Anderes als ein "ploppendes", deshalb bin ich etwas verwirrt. 
Jede Stütze macht dieses atmende Geräusch. Luft muss beim Ausfahren in die Stütze rein und beim Einfahren aus der Stütze raus. Die Luft geht durch die Löcher am Boden. Das ist auf Seite 1 dieses Threads auch erklärt. Wie laut dieses Geräusch ausgeprägt ist, hängt davon ab, in welchem Zustand sich der Schaumstoffring befindet. 
Ein "Ploppen" habe ich noch bei keiner Stütze vernehmen können, und ist mir auch von anderen Kunden nicht bekannt.


----------



## badbandit (3. Dezember 2018)

wie ich in meinem ersten beitrag schon geschrieben habe: "im grunde funktioniert alles problemlos - nur, wenn man die stütze schnell ein- oder ausfährt hört man jetzt unten an der stütze ein "unterdruck-ploppen". so, als würde eine membran etwas (unter-)druck aufbauen und dann die luft durchlassen. ein wenig so, wie eine pumpe für luftballons."

exakt so, wie von mir beschrieben, ist es auch. dann ist es wohl kein "atmendes geräusch, dass alle stützen haben". meine kind shock lev hat nichts dergleichen nach über 5.000 km und die revive hatte das bis vor zwei oder drei wochen auch nicht. an die revive dürfte auch nichts gekommen sein, da ich damit durch den trockenen sommer nie durch nässe gefahren bin und waschen musste ich das bike wegen einem bischen staub auch nicht. unten, an dem mechanismus sieht alles noch genau so aus, wie ich es eingebaut hatte - incl. dem fett.

dann beibt mir wohl nur, die revive unten aufzumachen und diesen schaumstoffring (der wie neu sein sollte) auszubauen und zu checken.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich verstehe das Problem gar nicht. Die Stütze funktioniert einwandfrei, aber sie macht ein Geräusch beim Ein- und Ausfahren? So what? Fahr doch einfach weiter, bis ein Service fällig ist.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Dezember 2018)

Alles gut! Lieber einmal zu viel gefragt, als zu wenig. Es war zumindest nicht eindeutig schonmal ein ähnlich formulierter Fall hier aufgeführt, von daher lassen wir das mal so gelten.


----------



## badbandit (4. Dezember 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem gar nicht. Die Stütze funktioniert einwandfrei, aber sie macht ein Geräusch beim Ein- und Ausfahren? So what? Fahr doch einfach weiter, bis ein Service fällig ist.


so sieht das eben jeder anders. wenn deine federgabel beim ein- und ausfedern plötzlich anfängt zu pfeifen, wäre dir das also völlig egal, solange sie nur ein- und ausfedert? du würdest nicht auf die idee kommen, dass etwas nicht stimmt oder dass sich ein fetter schaden ankündigt - durch den du möglichweise plötzlich mitten in einem wald stehst und nicht weiter kommst?
oder dass man einen anfänglich leichten schaden möglicherweise besser behebt, bevor ein kapitaler daraus wird?

ich denke auch nicht, dass ich "einmal zu viel gefragt" habe, da hier offensichtlich etwas nicht stimmt. wenn die garantie um ist, heißt es dann: "hättest du dich mal lieber früher gemeldet". die revive ist ja nicht meiner erste versenkbare sattelstütze und ganz doof bin ich in technischen dingen auch nicht. wenn ich eine mit 600 km sehr wenig gefahrene stütze selbst aufmachen muss, weil da unten etwas nicht stimmt, dann ist das zumindest neu für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmlm (4. Dezember 2018)

So ganz verstehe ich das Problem auch nicht.

Ich sehe für dich 3 möglichkeiten.

1. Mit dem "Mangel" Leben
2. Die Stütze aufmachen und nachsehen
3. Die Stütze als Garantiefall einschicken

Was erwartest du für eine Lösung vom Hersteller? Der Kann sie ja nicht durch das Internet inspizieren!?


----------



## badbandit (4. Dezember 2018)

ich erwarte ja vorerst nichts mehr. ich werde sie aufmachen und nachsehen.

ich wollte abschließend nur bemerkt haben, dass ich meine nachfrage nicht für zu viel oder unnötig halte. mir ist aufgefallen, dass etwas nicht stimmt und habe um einen lösungsvorschlag gebeten.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Dezember 2018)

Alles gut! Ich habe es auch nicht als "zu viel" empfunden. Lediglich etwas konkreter hätte dein erster Kommentar sein können, denn du schriebst ja selbst, dass die Stütze ganz normal funktioniert und nur ein komisches Geräusch da ist. Und irgendwie ist es eben noch immer unklar, ob es jetzt ein "Ploppen" ist, oder ein "Atmen". Denn das sind eben zwei grundverschiedene Geräusche.


----------



## hal2000 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, ich habe gerade eine Revive (160) in einem Santa Cruz Nomad installiert, und habe das Problem, dass die Rückstellkraft nicht auszureichen schein. Das soll heißen, der Hebel (Triggy) bleibt in gedrückter Position, wenn ich ihn los lasse. 

Hat das jemand von euch auch schonmal beobachtet? Ist das normal am Anfang, und geht das noch weg, wenn sich der Zug mal ein Bisschen eingelaufen hat, oder lässt sich die Rückstellkraft am Anlenkungshebel irgendwie erhöhen?


----------



## freetourer (5. Dezember 2018)

hal2000 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe gerade .... installiert, ....
> 
> lässt sich die Rückstellkraft am Anlenkungshebel irgendwie erhöhen?



Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du weißt was Du da tust?


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich tippe da mal auf zu eine zu kleinen Radius in der Außenhülle, das erhöht die Reibung doch ziemlich stark. Stellt die Stütze den ohne eingehängten Zug problemlos zurück ? Ist der Triggy für sich auch leichtgängig ?



freetourer schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du weißt was Du da tust?


 Er meint wohl den Ansteuerungsmechanismus unten an der Stütze, insofern ist die Frage berechtigt. Das man da etwas nachstellen kan  wäre mir aber neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hal2000 (5. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich tippe da mal auf zu eine zu kleinen Radius in der Außenhülle, das erhöht die Reibung doch ziemlich stark. Stellt die Stütze den ohne eingehängten Zug problemlos zurück ? Ist der Triggy für sich auch leichtgängig ?
> 
> Er meint wohl den Ansteuerungsmechanismus unten an der Stütze, insofern ist die Frage berechtigt. Das man da etwas nachstellen kan  wäre mir aber neu.



Ich hätte jetzt auch nicht unbedingt damit gerechnet, dass sich an dem Mechanismus was einstellen lässt. Der Ansteuerungsmechanismus und der Triggy sind leichtgängig. Ja, der Zug ist eher schwergängig in der Außenhülle. Diese war aber im Set mit dabei, sodass die nicht zu ng sein sollte. Daher auch die Frage, ob das schonmal jemand beobachtet hat und ob das evtl. nach einiger Benutzung leichtgängiger wird.

Edit sagt, vielleicht bau ich das alles nochmal auseinander, und schau mal, ob der Zug im Aussenzug leichter geht wenn alles gerade ist.


----------



## prabbatel (6. Dezember 2018)

hal2000 schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt auch nicht unbedingt damit gerechnet, dass sich an dem Mechanismus was einstellen lässt. Der Ansteuerungsmechanismus und der Triggy sind leichtgängig. Ja, der Zug ist eher schwergängig in der Außenhülle. Diese war aber im Set mit dabei, sodass die nicht zu ng sein sollte. Daher auch die Frage, ob das schonmal jemand beobachtet hat und ob das evtl. nach einiger Benutzung leichtgängiger wird.
> 
> Edit sagt, vielleicht bau ich das alles nochmal auseinander, und schau mal, ob der Zug im Aussenzug leichter geht wenn alles gerade ist.



FastFabi93 meinte mit "zu eng" nicht die Außenhülle an sich, sondern in welchem Radius sie in das Sitzrohr geführt wird. Wenn das zu stark gebogen ist, erhöht sich die Reibung erheblich. Wenn es bei deinem Test im ausgebauten Zustand leichter funktioniert dürfte das der Fall sein.
Bevor du aber alles wieder auseinander baust (ich denke du kriegst die Tonne danach nicht wieder auf den abgeschnittenen und platt geklemmten Seilzug und müsstest einen neuen kaufen) kannst du auch erst mal probieren nur deutlich mehr Außenzug/Spielraum um den Sitzrohreintritt zu schaffen.


----------



## hal2000 (6. Dezember 2018)

prabbatel schrieb:


> ... sondern in welchem Radius sie in das Sitzrohr geführt wird. ...



Ah, ok, ... war schon spät gestern.

Da der Zug innen verlegt ist, werd' ich wohl wenig Einfluss darauf haben. Außerdem hat das Carbon-Nomad ja diese Kabelkanäle.

Ich hab's jetzt nochmal auseinandergenommen und die transportbedingten Biegungen im Außenzug noch etwas gerichtet. Ich habe die Tonne auch tatsächlich wieder drauf bekommen (war aber 'ne ordenliche Friemelei). Dadurch wurde es schon besser. Jetzt kann ich die Stütze hochfahren, und mich gleich auf den Sattel setzen, ohne dass ich ihn gleich wieder runter drücke. Der Hebel geht aber immer noch etwas zaghaft in die Ausgangsposition zurück.

Würde es evtl. Sinn ergeben, einen Außenzug von Shimano zu verwenden, da Shimano Innenzüge wohl 1.2mm Durchmesser haben (der mitgelieferte hat 1.1mm Durchmesser)?


----------



## Arcbound (6. Dezember 2018)

@hal2000 Ich hatte das Problem am Anfang auch, aber nachdem sich die Zughülle "gesetzt" hatte war es dann wesentlich besser bzw. hab ich nun keine Probleme mehr. Allerdings musste ich im Nachgang den Zug nochmal ein paar mm kürzen.


----------



## Tharful (11. Dezember 2018)

Hallo alle,
Habe ein Problem mit meiner Revive, bzw damit sie mit genug Luft zu befüllen. Da sie bei den temperaturen momentan nur sehr langsam ausfährt, habe ich versucht (wie hier und auf der Bike York Homepage beschrieben) mehr Luft drauf zu geben. Allerdings spielt da der adapter nicht mit.... Sobald ich genug Druck drauf habe und beginne den Adapter rauszudrehen kommt irgendwann der Punkt an dem die ganze Luft wieder entweicht, da das ventil noch betätigt ist, der Adapter aber noch 3-4 Gewindegänge braucht bis er ab ist.... Ich verzweifel hier... Wie bekomme ich genug Druck drauf ?

Mfg 
Tharful


----------



## stefan406 (11. Dezember 2018)

Erst die Pumpe vom Adapter schrauben, bzw Hebel am Pumpenkopf betätigen.


----------



## slash-sash (11. Dezember 2018)

Und je nach angeschlossener Pumpe schnell sein (schnell abschrauben)



Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (11. Dezember 2018)

Steht alles auf Seite 1 dieses Threads, Abschnitt
*"Allgemeine Vorgehensweise zur Einstellung/Kontrolle des Luftdruckes"*



Sackmann schrieb:


> *Allgemeine Vorgehensweise zur Einstellung/Kontrolle des Luftdruckes:*
> ...
> 8. Abdeckkappe und die Sattelklemmschalen wieder anbringen.
> 
> *ACHTUNG: Den Adapter zur Luftbefüllung nur LEICHT aufschrauben. Wenn er zu fest angezogen wird, kann sich der O-Ring quetschen und den Luftfluss stören.*



Schnell sein ist nicht Sinn der Sache. 
Stütze ordentlich resetten, eine Minute im ausgefahrenen Zustand stehen lassen.
Adapter nur leicht aufschrauben, und nicht zu fest, sonst klemmt der O-Ring den Stift im Adapter und hält das Ventil offen uahc wenn die Pumpe schon abgeschraubt ist.


----------



## Tharful (11. Dezember 2018)

Habe mich, wie bei allen Wartungsarbeiten, explizit an die Anleitung gehalten (vom Hersteller)


Habe 2 Pumpen und bei beiden das Problem... Egal ob ich erst Pumpe oder beides zusammen anschraube. Und so schnell schrauben schaffe ich nicht ... Bestes Ergebnis war 80psi 

Aber hab ne Lösung gefunden: Habe den weißen Stift der im Adapter ist auf der Seite die zum Ventil geht nen Millimeter gekürzt, so das das Ventil schneller wieder zu ist.
Jetzt öffnet es erst wenn der Adapter ganz  aufgeschraubt ist und schließt sofort wenn ich ne halbe Umdrehung rausdrehe.

Den RockShox Adapter für den Monarch muss man ja auch bearbeiten... 

Naja aber jetzt bleiben die 250psi drin und auch bei minus Temperatur plopt die Stütze raus


----------



## slash-sash (11. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schnell sein ist nicht Sinn der Sache.


Das stimmt. Grundsätzlich ist das schnelle Abschrauben nicht Sinn der Sache. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen, dass es Pumpen am Markt gibt, die man nicht anders „benutzen“ kann. Sind dann aber in der Regel die Low-Budget-Versionen. Das Grundproblem ist und bleibt das Verhältnis des „Pinöpels“ zu seinem Gegenstück. 
Aber das hat @Tharful  ja bereits selber herausgefunden. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht kam die Frage hier schon auf aber unter dem Suchbegriff "Shimano" finde ich nichts. 

Der neue Shimano Hebel lässt ja den Zug am Hebel und nicht an der Stütze klemmen, was ich eigentlich ganz schick finde. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich den Zug in der Stütze einhängen soll. Die Tonne eines Schaltzuges ist sicherlich zu dick/hoch. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

@JackS85 Wie hast du es gemacht? Du hast ja, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, den Hebel von Shimano.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2018)

Wurde schonmal erwähnt und ist ganz easy: Einfach unsere Klemmtonne bis vor dem originalen Nippel aufschieben und fixieren. Dann das überstehende Ende mit dem Nippel abzwicken - et Voilà.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wurde schonmal erwähnt und ist ganz easy: Einfach unsere Klemmtonne bis vor dem originalen Nippel aufschieben und fixieren. Dann das überstehende Ende mit dem Nippel abzwicken - et Voilà.


Ah ok. Ich dachte es ginge noch einfacher.  Also im Prinzip einen Zug ohne Nippel.

Gibt es den verstellbaren Hebel von euch auch einzeln? Ich habe ihn nicht gesehen auf der Homepage.


----------



## Wipeout267 (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich hätte noch einen revive triggy Hebel abzugeben, neu und originalverpackt, bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2018)

@niconj : Wird noch kommen...


----------



## giosala1 (18. Dezember 2018)

Servus zusammen,
meine fast neue Sattelstütze hat jetzt plötzlich folgendes Problem.
Sie läßt sich ca 1mm nach unten drücken. Ich weiß das ist nicht viel aber hat meine andere auch nicht.
Hat einer nen Tip für mich. Das entlüften mit runterdrücken usw bringt nix.
Ist evtl der Luftdruck Nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2018)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> meine fast neue Sattelstütze hat jetzt plötzlich folgendes Problem.
> Sie läßt sich ca 1mm nach unten drücken. Ich weiß das ist nicht viel aber hat meine andere auch nicht.
> Hat einer nen Tip für mich. Das entlüften mit runterdrücken usw bringt nix.
> Ist evtl der Luftdruck Nicht in Ordnung.


Selbe Frage hatte ich auch hier mal gestellt und wurde auf die FAQ der ersten Seite verwiesen. Kurz: Ist normal.


----------



## giosala1 (18. Dezember 2018)

Na Dann.....


----------



## haha1 (24. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Sacki,

ich möchte mir die Revive 185 für mein neues Bike mit XTR M9120 Bremshebeln zulegen. Der Triggy läßt sich leider 
(noch) nicht an diesen Bremshebeln mit I-SPEC EV montieren. Shimano hat einen I-SPEC EV kompatiblen 
Lenkerhebel für Sattelstützen (SL-MT800-IL), der maximal 7mm Zugweg bereitstellt (https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/xtr-m9100/SL-MT800-IL.html).

Ist das ausreichend für die Revive 185?

Danke schon mal & Gruss Hubertus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ganze funktioniert auch tadellos mit einem Sram Matchmaker.



Nur so'n Tipp... 

Cheers Sacki.


----------



## haha1 (25. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nur so'n Tipp...
> 
> Cheers Sacki.


Cool! Da muss man auch erst mal drauf kommen 
Cheers Hubertus


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mich heute mal an den Service meiner Revive gemacht, lief auch alles glatt. Bis ich dann beim Reinigen des unteren Rohres das hier gefunden habe:





Da hat sich offensichtlich die Gleitschicht vom Grundmaterial getrennt und wurde beim Absenken mit ins Rohr gezogen.
Die Stelle liegt genau Richtung Hinterrad (wenn die Stütze eingebaut ist). Während der Fahrt kommt da natürlich die meiste Last an, aber trotzdem sollte sowas nicht passieren 

Die Stütze ist jetzt genau 14 Monate alt, den kleinen Service habe ich in der Zeit einmal gemacht. Im Wintermatsch wurde sie nur mit Spritzschutz (Stück Schlauch) gefahren.

Bekanntes Problem oder Einzelfall ? Garantiefall oder untere Rohreinheit für 40 € neu kaufen (das Gleitlager gibt es ja nicht einzeln) ?


----------



## Sackmann (28. Dezember 2018)

Kein gängiges Problem. Ich habe glaub ich erst von einem einzigen anderen Bushing mit diesem Problem gehört.
Schreibt uns doch in solchen Fällen einfach eine E-Mail. Ich denke nicht, dass euch ein anderer Forums-User außer mir Fragen zu Garantie oder ähnliches beantworten kann. Solche Fragen gehören nicht in ein Forum. Ihr dürft das Problem gerne hier darstellen un schildern, darum geht es nicht. Ich will keine negativen Infos verbergen. Aber es werden hier keine Fragen bezüglich Garantie oder Ähnliches öffentlich beantwortet.


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Dezember 2018)

Das mit der Garantie war eher eine hypothetische Frage  -->Mail ist unterwegs.

Woran liegt das denn d.M.n. mit dem Gleitlager ? Bzw. was war bei dem anderen Fall die Ursache ? Materialfeher, mangelnde Pflege, Überlastung, ... ?


----------



## Sackmann (28. Dezember 2018)

Also bei dem anderne Fall hatte der Kunde beim wieder einführen des Rohres nicht aufgepasst und die Beschichtung beschädigt. Die Gleitschicht hat sich dann beim Einführen mit reingezogen und sich so gelöst, wie bei dir.
Mangelnde Pflege würde ich jetzt mal nicht glauben, bei normalem Gebrauch kann so etwas auch nicht überbelastet werden. Manchmal passieren Sachen, die sollten nicht passieren, warum auch immer. Da dies quasi kein bekanntes Problem ist, ist es zu aufwändig, da Ursachenforsuchung zu betreiben, die wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich zielführend ist, da es nicht einfach unter gleichen Voraussetzungen reproduziert werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (30. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand eine Idee an was es liegt, wenn eine neue 185mm Revive von Beginn an nur sehr sehr langsam ausfährt? Teilweise stottert sie. Selbst mit, zum Test, nicht angezogener Sattelklemme.

Der Zug läuft einwandfrei und leichtgängig und hat auch genug Spannung um den Auslösemechanismus komplett zu "ziehen"

Beim versenken der stutze apuren ich auch eine Art Reibung.


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Dezember 2018)

Luftdruck gecheckt ?

Ich hab letztens eine gebrauchte gekauft, die läuft auch deutlich schwerer als meine erste. Liegt daran dass bei der gebrauchten deutlich zäheres Fett verwendet wurde (ich hab bei meiner immer RSP SlickKick genommen).


----------



## Sackmann (30. Dezember 2018)

Was bedeutet "neu". Wann und wo gekauft?
Seite 1 bist du schon komplett durchgegangen?


----------



## .t1mo (30. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "neu". Wann und wo gekauft?
> Seite 1 bist du schon komplett durchgegangen?



Diesen Monat bei Bike Components.

Den Druck habe ich noch nicht geprüft. Die Temperatur kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, weil das Problem auch auftritt, wenn das Rad über Nacht im Keller stand. Da ist es nicht soooo kalt.

Sattelklemme kann ich ebenfalls ausschliesen, weil das Problem auch besteht, wenn sie gar nicht geklemmt ist.

Wenn ich mich auf die Ursachen auf Seite 1 beschränke tippe ich eigentlich auf "*Schaumstoffring ist verklebt"
*
Auf der anderen Seite würde es mich aber wundern, weil es eigentlich direkt nach bzw. wahrend der ersten Ausfahrt aufgefallen ist.

Einen "reset" habe ich mehrmals durchgeführt. Spiel hat die Stütze keins.


----------



## Sackmann (30. Dezember 2018)

Dann ist es wahrscheinlich, wie du auch vermutest entweder der Schaumstoffring oder zu wenig Luftdruck.
Wenn eine Stütze lange Zeit lagert, besonders im eingefahrenen Zustand, und nicht bewegt oder benutzt wird, dann kann Luft langsam und schleichend entweichen. Das ist bei Gabel oder Dämpfer nicht anders.
Check doch erstmal ob die Stütze durch den Schaumstoffring sauber atmen kann und erst danach ggf. den Druck und geh dabei nach den Ausführungen von Seite 1 vor.


----------



## .t1mo (30. Dezember 2018)

War gerade nochmal im Keller und konnte das Problem beheben. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Der Schaumstoffring war es nicht, der war wie geleckt:
 

Danach den Druck geprüft:
 

Habe diesen auf 250psi erhöht. Alles wunderbar


----------



## gumpY (6. Januar 2019)

Ich würde gerne das Service Angebot bei lemon Shox in Anspruch nehmen.
E-Mail Kontakt wird aber gekonnt ignoriert und einfach hinschicken will ich die Stütze auch nicht.
Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Chillout_KA (6. Januar 2019)

gumpY schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne das Service Angebot bei lemon Shox in Anspruch nehmen.
> E-Mail Kontakt wird aber gekonnt ignoriert und einfach hinschicken will ich die Stütze auch nicht.
> Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Vielleicht Urlaub? Haben ja einige geschlossen bis zum 07.01......


----------



## Sackmann (6. Januar 2019)

Schonmal angerufen? Viele Firmen haben bis zum 06. Januar Betribesurlaub. Wann hattest du ihnen denn zum ersten Mal geschrieben?


----------



## ritzel007 (7. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen.
ich bin glücklicher Besitzer der Bikeyoke Revive Max 160. Leider fährt die Stütze für mich 3-5 mm zu weit aus. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Stütze zu traveln oder muss ich mir einen extra flachen Sattel suchen?

Gruß
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (7. Januar 2019)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Leider fährt die Stütze für mich 3-5 mm zu weit aus. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Stütze zu traveln oder muss ich mir einen extra flachen Sattel suchen?


... oder andere Schuhe, andere Pedale oder aber Sitzrohr kürzen. Traveln geht imho nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (7. Januar 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... oder andere Schuhe, andere Pedale oder aber Sitzrohr kürzen. Traveln geht imho nicht.


----------



## Masberg (8. Januar 2019)

@ritzel007

170er statt 175er Kurbeln ginge auch noch, falls möglich... https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1207423-race-face-turbine-cinch-170mm-schwarz


----------



## xlacherx (9. Januar 2019)

So, ich hab dann heute meine 185er Revive bekommen. 
Einbau ging ziemlich schnell, da ich schon ne Außenhülle in passender Länge bereits im Rahmen lag. 

Läuft alles 1A und die Qualität ist auch super. Mit was ich aber nicht zu 100% glücklich bin ist der Remote. 
Selbst im ausgebauten zustand ist die "kraft" welche benötigt wird, damit er sich bewegt, deutlich höher als z.B. dem OneUp Remote, welcher ein großes Kugellager verbaut hat. 
Dazu kommt, dass mir der Hebel, etwas zu kurz ist. Montiert ist der Remote bei mir an der I-Spec II Schelle. Von den zwei Positionen habe ich schon die gewählt, mit der er weiter nach außen wandert. Trotzdem ist er immer noch, ein ganzes Stück weiter innen, als z.B. der OneUp oder der Reverb 1x Remote. Der Bremshebel ist hierbei natürlich immer auf der gleichen Position und alle erwähnte Remotes waren an der I-Spec II Schelle.


----------



## Arcbound (9. Januar 2019)

Aufgeräumtes Cockpit oder Ergonomie: Wähle 1 
Deswegen hab ich bei mir wieder alle Hebelchen einzeln am Lenker, lässt sich einfach wesentlich schöner einstellen.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Januar 2019)

Schelle kommt gar nicht mehr in die Tüte. Und abgesehn davon geht es mit anderen ja auch


----------



## oldwoodkai (10. Januar 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Läuft alles 1A und die Qualität ist auch super. Mit was ich aber nicht zu 100% glücklich bin ist der Remote.
> Selbst im ausgebauten zustand ist die "kraft" welche benötigt wird, damit er sich bewegt, deutlich höher als z.B. dem OneUp Remote, welcher ein großes Kugellager verbaut hat.
> Dazu kommt, dass mir der Hebel, etwas zu kurz ist. Montiert ist der Remote bei mir an der I-Spec II Schelle. Von den zwei Positionen habe ich schon die gewählt, mit der er weiter nach außen wandert. Trotzdem ist er immer noch, ein ganzes Stück weiter innen, als z.B. der OneUp oder der Reverb 1x Remote. Der Bremshebel ist hierbei natürlich immer auf der gleichen Position und alle erwähnte Remotes waren an der I-Spec II Schelle.



Das wäre auch bisher mein einziger Kritikpunkt an den Top Produkten.
Bin auch der Meinung das der Hebel etwas länger sein könnte.
An meinem Habit fahr ich seit über 2 Jahren ein DEHY Kit was auch super funktioniert
aber der Hebel geht doch schon etwas schwer und könnte daher einen Tick länger sein.
Bei meinem Enduro habe vor kurzen eine 160er Revive montiert aber da habe ich den Hebel der Command Post genommen.
Fahre an allen meinen Bikes mit Ispec und möchte keine zusätzlichen Schellen anbauen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. Januar 2019)

Schon den neuen Triggy X gesehen ? Den kann man ja in der Länge verstellen, da müsste man halt die Maße vergleichen.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Schon den neuen Triggy X gesehen ? Den kann man ja in der Länge verstellen, da müsste man halt die Maße vergleichen.


Ja aber, da muss ich sagen, dass ich mir für das Geld dann lieber nen Remote kauf, der am Drehpunkt ein Kugellager verbaut hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2019)

Macht erst Sinn wenn die Kugellager vergoldet sind  

G.


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Läuft alles 1A und die Qualität ist auch super. Mit was ich aber nicht zu 100% glücklich bin ist der Remote.
> Selbst im ausgebauten zustand ist die "kraft" welche benötigt wird, damit er sich bewegt, deutlich höher als z.B. dem OneUp Remote, welcher ein großes Kugellager verbaut hat.
> Dazu kommt, dass mir der Hebel, etwas zu kurz ist. Montiert ist der Remote bei mir an der I-Spec II Schelle. Von den zwei Positionen habe ich schon die gewählt, mit der er weiter nach außen wandert. Trotzdem ist er immer noch, ein ganzes Stück weiter innen, als z.B. der OneUp oder der Reverb 1x Remote. Der Bremshebel ist hierbei natürlich immer auf der gleichen Position und alle erwähnte Remotes waren an der I-Spec II Schelle.


1. Zum One-Up und Wolftooth und anderen Hebeln: Ein Kugellager an einem Remote-Hebel ist wirklich technischer Overkill. Unser Triggy ist gedichtet und hat eine Oberfläche, die sich auf den ersten Fahrten erst einlaufen muss. Wenn der Trigg mal ein paar Wochen gefahren wurde, ist er quasi genauso leichtgängig, wie ein kugelgelagerter Hebel. Das könnt ihr gerne probieren, indem ihr euren gefahrenen Hebel ausbaut: Das Paddel wird dann ganz einfach der Schwerkraft folgend um seinen Drehpunkt nach unten fallen, da quasi keine Rebinung vorhanden ist. 
Die Reibung ist beim Triggy im eingefahrenen Zustand vernachlässigbar, der One-Up hat andere Probleme.



xlacherx schrieb:


> Schelle kommt gar nicht mehr in die Tüte. Und abgesehn davon geht es mit anderen ja auch


Dass es "mit anderen Hebeln ja auch geht", liegt zu einem großen Teil AN DIR. Es liegt auf der Hand, dass eine Fixierung des Remote-Hebels an einer Bremsschelle die Verstellbarkeit limitiert. Deutlich freier ist man natürlich bei Montage an unsere separaten Schelle. 
Bei mir passt es z.B. auch nicht perfekt mit einer Magura MT7 mit den HC3 Hebeln. Deshalb muss ich da den "einen Tod sterben", genau, wie es @Arcbound schön gesagt hat. 
Es wird immer Bremskombinationen, Handgrößen und Vorlieben des Fahrers geben, bei denen es mit MMX oder Shiftmix u.ä. einfach nicht perfekt passt, so wie man es gerne hätte. Ich kann also diese Art Argument leider nicht nachvollziehen. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache, und genauso wie es bei dir passt, wird es eben da bei anderen nicht passen. Man sollte nicht nur immer alles auf sich beziehen, sondern auch über den Tellerrand hinausschauen.
Kleine Anekdote dazu: Am besten sind die Kunden, die fragen, warum wir nicht eine 150er statt der 160er Stütze machen, weil "die macht ja jeder andere auch", und dann könnten sie endlich eine fahren. Unsere 160er sei ihnen nämlich ums verrecken ein bisschen zu lang. 
einfach mal drüber nachdenken.

Weiter zum Thema Hebel: Warum Hebel anderer Hersteller andere Längen haben liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass ein Hebel in der Regel an deren jeweilige Stütze angepasst wird, um die Handkraft zu definieren, die nötig ist, um die Stütze zu betätigen. Jede Stütze hat andere Drücke und andere wirksame Durchmesser in der Hydraulik die ein andere Übersetzungsverhältnis erfordern.

Aus diesem Grund ist unser Triggy X auch länger, als der Triggy. Zusätzlich haben wir beim Triggy X eben noch das Feature der Verstellbarkeit eingeführt. Hier der direkte Vergleich:


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2019)

Some recognition of GMBN... 7:16


----------



## BermRunner (16. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> der One-Up hat andere Probleme


Die da wären?


----------



## Sackmann (20. Januar 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/oneup-dropper-post.869561/page-11#post-15638703

Alternativ kannst du auch hier nachlesen:
https://forums.mtbr.com/components/oneup-dropper-post-1075456.html

Hatte selber mal einen, allerdings nicht lange im Einsatz, von daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen.
Ich finde ihn aber nicht wirklich schön, und darüber hinaus ist er nicht einfach so Matchmaker-kompatibel.





 

Im Vergleich auch nochmal ein Hebel eine Race Face Turbine zum Vergleich.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Januar 2019)

Das hier ist mal ganz nett zu lesen.
Vor allem die Kommentare gehen runter wie Öl. 
https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/W...pper-Posts-Reviewed-by-Vital-MTB-Members,2608


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Januar 2019)

Ist der RF Hebel kompatibel? Ich brauch was Laengeres   min 1cm besser 1,5


----------



## Sackmann (20. Januar 2019)

Das hier ein paar Posts weiter oben hast du gesehen?
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...tipps-und-tricks.864069/page-29#post-15685864


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Januar 2019)

Wegen deinem Vergleichsbild worauf er so lang aussieht frage ich doch erst, ob er passt.
Und ja, Schelle, mir gefällt's grad so gut ohne...


----------



## xlacherx (20. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn der Trigg mal ein paar Wochen gefahren wurde, ist er quasi genauso leichtgängig, wie ein kugelgelagerter Hebel.



Okay, das muss man natürlich aber auch erst wissen. 
Als den den Remote aus der Schachten genommen habe, war ich halt schon etwas überrascht, wie "schwer" der remote sich bewegen lässt.


----------



## grey (20. Januar 2019)

Dann kauf dir einfach einen anderen Hebel.
Meiner geht leichtgängig und funktioniert problemlos, zwingt dich aber niemand den zu verwenden.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Januar 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Wegen deinem Vergleichsbild worauf er so lang aussieht frage ich doch erst, ob er passt.
> Und ja, Schelle, mir gefällt's grad so gut ohne...


Ich komm grad nicht mit. Von welchem Hebel sprichs du jetzt gerade? Unser Triggy X ist ca. 12mm länger, als der Triggy und kann nochmals um 6mm verlängert werden.
Die Vergleichsbilder mit Race Face und Oneup habe ich nur geposted, um den doch deutlichen optischen Unterschied zum Triggy aufzuzeigen. Dachte, das könnte vielleicht den einen oder anderen interessieren.



xlacherx schrieb:


> Okay, das muss man natürlich aber auch erst wissen.
> Als den den Remote aus der Schachten genommen habe, war ich halt schon etwas überrascht, wie "schwer" der remote sich bewegen lässt.


Deswegen erkläre ich es ja. Jeder der einen Triggy schon etwas länger fährt, wird dies aber auch so bestätigen können.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Januar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir einfach einen anderen Hebel.
> Meiner geht leichtgängig und funktioniert problemlos, zwingt dich aber niemand den zu verwenden.



Nö - vorerst nicht. So wie es @Sackmann erklärt hat, sollte es ja noch leichter werden. Wenn das der Fall ist, passt es ja.


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Januar 2019)

Ich sprach vom RF (=Race Face).
Aber nachdem ich mir heute die aktuellen Preise solcher Hebel angeschaut hatte, habe ich doch lieber auf Schelle + triggy umgebaut.
Dabei überkam mich übrigens die kurze Hoffnung, dass man den ispec Adapter einfach umgekeht montierten könnte, um den Hebel näher zur Hand zu bringen. Klappt aber nicht, da der Hebel sich dann beim Drücken verdreht. Schade, ich vermute, dass könnte man universeller konstruierten


----------



## Sackmann (20. Januar 2019)

Meinst du, dass wir das hätten universeller konstruieren können, oder Shimano?


----------



## pAn1c (21. Januar 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich sprach vom RF (=Race Face).
> Aber nachdem ich mir heute die aktuellen Preise solcher Hebel angeschaut hatte, habe ich doch lieber auf Schelle + triggy umgebaut.
> Dabei überkam mich übrigens die kurze Hoffnung, dass man den ispec Adapter einfach umgekeht montierten könnte, um den Hebel näher zur Hand zu bringen. Klappt aber nicht, da der Hebel sich dann beim Drücken verdreht. Schade, ich vermute, dass könnte man universeller konstruierten



Randgruppen gibt es immer wieder.
Hier und da trifft es mich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Januar 2019)

Wann gibts die 160 / 30,9 denn wieder?
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/seatpost-revive-160-30-9.html 

Ist die dann anders als die bei BC lieferbar ist?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...tuetze-inkl-Triggy-Remote-fuer-1-fach-p60832/


----------



## Sackmann (21. Januar 2019)

160/30.9er Stüten habe ich hier versandbereit. Sind heut frisch eingetroffen und quasi letzte Woche gefertigt worden.
Ob das bei Bike-Components stimmt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Januar 2019)

Alles klar.

ich muss aber erstmal wieder probieren...


JohSch schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gerechnet:
> Bei nem "M"-Giant Reign-Rahmen kann man max. 22,5cm was ins Sattelrohr versenken, dann kommt die Linkage.
> Meine Reverb Stealth 125 Connectaxyz ist auf Block eingeschoben und steht 23,5cm raus(3,5 (Kopf) + 12,5 (Auszug) + 7,5cm).
> 0,4cm könnte ich noch per Satteltausch sparen
> ...





Sackmann schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz drauf an, wie sich dein Sitzrohr verjüngt.
> 
> Eine REVIVE 160 (mit Ansteuerung) baut theoretisch 435,3+31,4 = 466,7mm
> Wenn du jetzt eine REVIVE 160mm auf die selbe Sattelhöhe einstellst wie deine jetzige Reverb, dann steck die REVIVE 231,7mm im Sitzrohr.
> ...



Das neue Reign hat 23cm Einschub, also nur 5mm mehr, aber etwas mehr Platz am Bolzen der Linkage vorbei. Mal schaun ob das dann reicht. Andere gescheite Stützen neben Moveloc und Revive gibts ja praktisch nicht.


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. Januar 2019)

Gab es nicht irgendwo mal eine Liste mit Remote-Hebeln, die an der Bikeyoke funktionieren ? Ich finde die ums Verrecken nicht mehr ... :|

Oder kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Hebel von One-Up oder der Soutpaw von KindShock mit einer Revive funktionieren ?


----------



## freetourer (31. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Gab es nicht irgendwo mal eine Liste mit Remote-Hebeln, die an der Bikeyoke funktionieren ? Ich finde die ums Verrecken nicht mehr ... :|
> 
> Oder kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Hebel von One-Up oder der Soutpaw von KindShock mit einer Revive funktionieren ?


Southpaw funktioniert bei mir hervorragend


----------



## xlacherx (31. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Gab es nicht irgendwo mal eine Liste mit Remote-Hebeln, die an der Bikeyoke funktionieren ? Ich finde die ums Verrecken nicht mehr ... :|
> 
> Oder kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Hebel von One-Up oder der Soutpaw von KindShock mit einer Revive funktionieren ?



Prinzipiell gehn doch alle. 
Die Stütze selbst brauch keine Tonne am Zug, da dort eine eigene befestigt wird. 
Somit kann man Remote´s nutzen, welche die Tonne als anschlag benötigen oder die, welche den Zug klemmen. 

Kurz - kauf was du geil findest


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. Januar 2019)

Das mit dem Anschlag ist mir klar 
Aber hier gab's doch mal die Diskussion wegen Hebelweg usw., da wollte ich nur sichergehen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (31. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass wir das hätten universeller konstruieren können, oder Shimano?


Also der ISpec Adapter zeigt ja an einer linken Shimanovorderbremse nach innen, also zum Rahmen. Man kann ihn ja problemlos auch andersrum anschrauben, so dass er nach aussen zeigt, wodurch der Triggy dann naeher zum Daumen ruecken wurde. Leider ist diese Anschlagskante am Adapter so ausgelegt, dass der Hebel sich dann beim Betaetigen verdrehen kann. Das koennte man doch aber beheben oder? Eventuell durch Anschlagskanten auf beiden Seiten des Adapters?
Ka, vielleicht stelle ich mir das auch zu einfach vor.


----------



## Sackmann (31. Januar 2019)

Ja, du stellst es dir ein ganz klein wenig zu einfach vor. Diesen Transfer hätten wir nämlich auch noch gerade so hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (31. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Gab es nicht irgendwo mal eine Liste mit Remote-Hebeln, die an der Bikeyoke funktionieren ? Ich finde die ums Verrecken nicht mehr ... :|
> 
> Oder kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Hebel von One-Up oder der Soutpaw von KindShock mit einer Revive funktionieren ?



Gehen beide. Die Frage, die ich mir aber stelle, ist: Warum??? Warum willst du unseren schönen Triggy gegen einen One-Up oder einen Southpaw tauschen wollen? Warum?


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Gehen beide. Die Frage, die ich mir aber stelle, ist: Warum??? Warum willst du unseren schönen Triggy gegen einen One-Up oder einen Southpaw tauschen wollen? Warum?



Will ich doch gar nicht 
Bei nem Kumpel ist der Triggy gebrochen, und ein neuer ist ihm zu teuer


----------



## Sackmann (1. Februar 2019)

Hat er mich schon kontaktiert wegen dem gebrochenen Triggy?


----------



## fr-andi (1. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hat er mich schon kontaktiert wegen dem gebrochenen Triggy?


 ..des Trigg...,Kerle!


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hat er mich schon kontaktiert wegen dem gebrochenen Triggy?



Noch nicht, da muss ich ihn mal drauf hinweisen. Auch direkt bei dir, wenn die Stütze aus nem Komplettrad stammt (Propain) ?


----------



## Sackmann (1. Februar 2019)

Ja, natürlich bei mir! Dafür bin ich doch da. Is ja schließlich ne BikeYoke Stütze und keine Propain Stütze.
Vielleicht ist man das in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr gewohnt, Hersteller direkt zu kontaktieren, aber ich finde Kundennähe und direkten Support schon ganz nützlich.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (1. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich bei mir! Dafür bin ich doch da. Is ja schließlich ne BikeYoke Stütze und keine Propain Stütze.
> Vielleicht ist man das in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr gewohnt, Hersteller direkt zu kontaktieren, aber ich finde Kundennähe und direkten Support schon ganz nützlich.
> 
> Cheers
> Sacki



Und genau das ist für mich Heutzutage auch fast schon Kaufentscheiden. Gewisse Produkte unterscheiden sich in der Funktion und Qualität bei manchen Herstellern nicht mehr wirklich. Da Kauf ich dann lieber bei dem Hersteller, wo der Support besser ist


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Februar 2019)

Find ich auch sehr nützlich und vor allem unkompliziert 
Ich hab's so weitergegeben, der Rest liegt bei ihm


----------



## Jakten (1. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich bei mir! Dafür bin ich doch da. Is ja schließlich ne BikeYoke Stütze und keine Propain Stütze.
> Vielleicht ist man das in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr gewohnt, Hersteller direkt zu kontaktieren, aber ich finde Kundennähe und direkten Support schon ganz nützlich.
> 
> Cheers
> Sacki



Und genau das machst du vorbildlich. Selbst "doofe Fragen" werden geduldig per Mail beantwortet!


----------



## Sackmann (1. Februar 2019)

@FastFabi93 : Ist dein Kumpel N.H.?


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @FastFabi93 : Ist dein Kumpel N.H.?



Si 

Endlich hat er mal auf mich gehört


----------



## Sackmann (1. Februar 2019)

Naja, also ihm ist im Endeffekt die Einstellschraube abgebrochen (ganz rechts auf dem Bild).





Er kam aber erstmal auf mich zu, und meinte, dass ihm "nach nicht einmal einem Jahr das Plastikteil" gebrochen wäre.
Das Plastikteil, meinte ich, sei noch in keinem einzigen bekannten Fall kaupttgegangen. Die Schraube schon - in weniger als 5 bekannten Fällen und alle sind dabei gestürzt, oder haben irgendwas drangeschlagen.
Da stellte er dann fest, dass es tatsächlich die Schraube sei.
Naja, klingt halt schon komisch, wenn man das (mit dem nach nichtmal nem Jahr...) so in dem Ton gesagt bekommt, denn das erweckt erstmal schon den Eindruck, als ob wir oder der Hebel da was dafür könnten. Schlussendlich hat er dann selbst gesagt, dass es wohl durch einen Sturz passiert sei, und dann kurz danach nach ein paar Betätigungen ganz weggebrochen sei.
Der Triggy kann da also relativ wenig dafür. Das wäre nach einer Woche, einem Monat oder 5 Jahren genauso passiert.
Das Bild von ihm, das zeigt, wie die Schraube aussieht, enthalte ich euch jetzt einfach mal vor.
Ich verstehe halt in solchen Fällen einfach den versteckten Vorwurf nicht. Anyway, er bekommt ne neue Schraube.
Trotzdem: Der Ton macht oft die Musik, finde ich.


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Der Ton macht oft die Musik, finde ich.



Stimmt absolut. Ich wusste selber nicht, dass es bei ihm nur die Schraube ist, ich hatte nur die Info "Hebel gebrochen" und gesehen, dass er das ganze eine Zeit lang mit Klebeband stabilisiert hat. Ich hab auch nicht drauf getippt, dass der Hebelkörper selber gebrochen ist, der ist schon ziemlich massiv. Ich hab meinen mal bei einem Sturz gegen nen Baum gesetzt, jetzt ist er leicht verbogen aber funktioniert trotzdem noch einwandfrei.

Aber nett von dir ihm trotzdem ne neue Schraube zu schicken 
------
Für alle anderen nochmal nen kurzes Update hierzu:


FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute mal an den Service meiner Revive gemacht, lief auch alles glatt. Bis ich dann beim Reinigen des unteren Rohres das hier gefunden habe:



Wurde problemlos ausgetauscht. Zu meinem Glück sogar das ganze untere Rohr inkl. Gleitlager und Abstreifer 
Hab die Stütze heute wieder zusammen- und eingebaut, läuft wie neu. Danke nochmal an @Sackmann


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, du stellst es dir ein ganz klein wenig zu einfach vor. Diesen Transfer hätten wir nämlich auch noch gerade so hinbekommen


Sorry, wie dumm von mir. "Aetsch"? omg


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Februar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Hab die Stütze heute wieder zusammen- und eingebaut, läuft wie neu.



Kommando zurück, glaube sie hat Öl verloren. Gestern bei der Tour ist sie direkt um 2-3 cm eingesackt, hab sie anschließend zu Hause mehrmals entlüftet, teilweise war die Luft dann raus, nach einmal ein- und wieder ausfahren ist sie wieder abgesackt. Beim Ausfahren macht die auch deutlich schmatzende/ schlürfende Geräusche auf den ersten ~50 mm.

Kann ich da selber noch was machen (Öl nachfüllen) oder muss sie zum Sevice ? :/


----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2019)

Klar kann man Öl nachfüllen.
Aber wenn du Öl verloren hast, und jetzt wieder Öl nachfüllst, dann wirst du es wohl wieder verlieren, oder? Geht ja nicht einfach so flöten.
Macht denke ich nicht so viel Sinn.
Oder ist das mit dem Öl verlieren beim Aufpumpen passiert? 
Wie siehst denn die Stütze aus, wenn du sie rausnimmst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Oder ist das mit dem Öl verlieren beim Aufpumpen passiert?



Ich denke schon, kann es aber nicht genau sagen. Ich hab auch nur eine Dämpferpumpe zum Aufschrauben verwendet (eine mit Hebel zur Ventilbetätigung wäre wohl besser) und beim wieder Abnehmen hat es einmal ordentlich gezischt. 
Ich meine auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man die Luft möglichst langsam ablassen soll, weil ansonsten die Gefahr von Ölverlust besteht.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie siehst denn die Stütze aus, wenn du sie rausnimmst?



Muss ich die Tage mal nachsehen, hoffentlich nicht ölig 



Sackmann schrieb:


> Klar kann man Öl nachfüllen.


Das dann durchs Ventil nehme ich an ? Welches Öl verwendet ihr denn in der Revive ?


----------



## Sackmann (4. Februar 2019)

Was wir verwenden und wie viel steht alles auf Seite 1.
Pumpen mit doppelstufigem Ventil sind schon deutlich besser, auch für Dämpfer und Gabeln.
Also es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob es zischt, oder ob Öl mit rauskommt. Ein klein wenig Öl kommt immer raus, wenn Luft entweicht, das ist aber kein Problem. Wenn eine Menge an Öl entweicht, die bedenklich ist, dann ist das deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ein klein wenig Öl kommt immer raus, wenn Luft entweicht, das ist aber kein Problem



Hmm, vllt hat das sich das über die Zeit ja summiert ? Ich war schon ein paar Mal dabei und hab den Druck angepasst.
Beim letzten Mal ist mir allerdings kein großartiger Ölverlust aufgefallen.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Was wir verwenden und wie viel steht alles auf Seite 1.


Danke, hab die pdf's unten übersehen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. Februar 2019)

So, ich hab mir die Stütze eben nochmal angesehen. Das Absacken ist schon deutlich besser, sind noch max. 5 mm. Noch nicht beseitigt, aber immerhin.

Leider musste ich am Tauchrohr dann folgendes entdecken (was vor dem Tausch des unteren/äußeren Rohres noch nicht vorhanden war):



 

 

Die Stütze ist seit dem Tausch genau 12,5 km gelaufen. Daher liegt für mich der Schluss nahe, dass das untere Rohr fehlerhaft ist (Grat o.ä.). 
Ich war beim Zusammenbau sehr gründlich, hab jedes Teil vorher gereinigt usw, daran dürfte es nicht liegen.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Februar 2019)

Blöde Frage: Anzugsmoment an der Sattelklemme passt?
Ich sehe gerade, dass das ein Stahlrahmen ist, ist das korrekt?

Also bevor das hier noch zum Privatchat ausartet, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir das per E-Mail oder Telefon weiter behandeln.
In diesem Thread soll es in erster Linie um Tipps für schnelle Problemlösungen gehen und nicht darum, eventuelle einzelne Garantieabwicklungen (oder auch nicht) zu besprechen. So etwas gehört nicht in ein Forum.

Ich will trotzdem nur nochmal kurz für Alle festhalten: 
1. Die Stütze hat funktioniert, bis sich irgendwann das Gleitlager verabschiedet hat.
2. Wir haben dir ein neues Unterteil zugeschickt mit neuem Gleitlager zugeschickt.
3. Nach dem erneuten Zusammenbau hat die Stütze plötzlich ein Federproblem -> Das eine (neues Unterteil) kann mit dem anderen (Federn) nichts zu tun haben. Was mich schon mal wundert, denn das gleiche Problem hätte vor dem Rohrtasuch auch schon der Fall gewesen sein.
4. Du weißt nicht mit Sicherheit, ob du Öl verloren hast, aber du hast schon mehrmals die Luft justiert.
5. Zu guter letzt hat die Stütze plötzlich eine Schleifspur am oberen Rohr, das zuvor auch keine Probleme hatte.
Irgendwie scheint mir da irgendwo der Wurm drin zu sein, denn all diese Sachen sind völlig unabhängig voneinander und mir kommt das alles sehr seltsam vor und ich würde mir die komplette Stütze gerne selbst ansehen, denn so viele Zufälle an einer Stütze sind wirklich mehr als eigenartig und in dieser Form noch nie augetreten.

Das sind ja jetzt 3 völlig unabhängige Probleme, die einzeln alle schon aufgetreten sind, aber noch nie alle an einer Stütze.

Also, schreib mir doch morgen bitte ne Mail, oder ruf mich nachmittags an.


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also bevor das hier noch zum Privatchat ausartet, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir das per E-Mail oder Telefon weiter behandeln.



Hast Recht, wird doch zu detailliert und persönlich. Ich schreib dir ne PN.


----------



## Sackmann (10. Februar 2019)

Für alle Interessierten, Unschlüssige, Zweifler, Freunde, Verwandte, Fans gibt es hier mal wieder ein paar neue Testberichte unserer REVIVE von den Jungs von NSMB und Spoke Magazine:

https://nsmb.com/articles/bikeyoke-revive-dropper-post-reviewed/

https://spokemagazine.com/content/bike-yoke-revive-dropper-post-review


----------



## GG71 (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich kann den mitgelieferten Valve-Adapter nicht finden.
Habe auch ohne Adapter eine Chance mein REVIVE aufzupumpen, wenn ja, wie?


----------



## redspawn2005 (11. Februar 2019)

GG71 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich kann den mitgelieferten Valve-Adapter nicht finden.
> Habe auch ohne Adapter eine Chance mein REVIVE aufzupumpen, wenn ja, wie?


In der Anleitung steht folgendes:
Alternativ zur Befüllung mit dem Ventiladapter kann die Stütze auch ohne diesen befüllt werden. Dazu muss der Reset-Hebel entfernt werden, um genug Platz für den Pumpenkopf zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (11. Februar 2019)

Danke, ich schaue mal ob ich die Anleitung im Netz finde. Ich habe noch kein Hebel, muss mit Innensechskant entlüften.


----------



## redspawn2005 (11. Februar 2019)

GG71 schrieb:


> Danke, ich schaue mal ob ich die Anleitung im Netz finde. Ich habe noch kein Hebel, muss mit Innensechskant entlüften.


https://www.bikeyoke.de/media/products/revive-manual_de_final.pdf

Hoffe es hilft


----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2019)

Also ganz ehrlich:
Den Sinn dieses Threads habt ihr schon verstanden, oder?
IN DIESEM THREAD AUF SEITE 1 ist das Manual zum Download. Da kann man das nachlesen, was @redspawn2005 zitiert hat.
Auch auf unserer Webseite ist das Handbuch zum Download.
Bitte Jungs, lest einfach den ersten Post auf dieser Seite durch, und wenn eure Frage dann dort nicht beantwortet wurde, dann kann man immer noch fragen. Sonst kann ich mir das Ganze hier gleich sparen, oder?
Manchmal ist das echt frustrierend. Ich bin gerne da, um Fragen zu beantworten, aber ein klein wenig Eigeninititative möchte ich doch  bitte auch manchmal erwarten dürfen.
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber mir ist es schon ein Bedürfnis, auch mal ins Gedächtnis zu rufen, dass man auch selbst sich mal ein wenig Bemühen darf, denn oft sind Sachen schon zig-mal behandelt, und oder sogar im Handbuch beantwortet. Auch wenn Leute gerne dazu bereit sind, zu helfen, so ist es auf Dauer frustrierend, wenn man versucht, alles so gut wie möglich aufzuarbeiten, um dann festzustellen, dass man trotzdem bestimmte Sachen immer und immer wieder neu beantworten zu müssen.


----------



## freetourer (11. Februar 2019)

"Ich lebe nach dem Motto: Lieber 2 mal nachgefragt als 1 mal nachgedacht"

Zitat von Marc-Uwe Kling aus "Die Känguruh - Chroniken".

Lesenswert bzw. Hörenswert (ich selbst kenne nur die Hörbücher)


----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2019)

Ja, so ist es in der heutigen Zeit leider oft.
Wie gesagt, das ist jetzt nicht auf den Einzelfall hier bezogen, nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen, gell @GG71.  Ich wollte das jetzt nur mal zum Anlass geben, uns daran zu erinnern dass wir alle mündige Individuen sind, die wir uns auch selbst mal um etwas bemühen dürfen. Sonst kann man gleich jeden Post wieder löschen, der mal verfasst wurde.


----------



## GG71 (11. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen, gell @GG71


Warum diese ausführliche Bla-Bla sonst? Auch wenn im Handbuch was dazu steht (hätte ich nicht erwartet, Daumen hoch) ist die gestellte Frage kein OT.
Sorry, wenn ich (schon wieder) Dein schönen Thread gestört habe, bin schon wieder weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2019)

Das "Bla-Bla" deshalb, weil deine Frage eben kein Einzelfall war, sondern halt jetzt nur der Anlass, das mal wieder zu erwähnen.
Natürlich ist deine Frage kein OT, aber die Frage ist eben schon beantwortet - unter anderem im Handbuch, das zu jeder REVIVE mitgeliefert wird, und welches sich jeder durchlesen sollte, der ein solches Teil in Betrieb nimmt. Es ist darüber hinaus in diesem Thread zu finden, als auch auf unserer Homepage. Genau dafür gibt es eine Bedienungsanleitung.
Es ist halt einfach mitunter frustrierend, wenn man versucht vieles für den Kunden aufzubereiten, und das Angebot dann nicht wahrgenommen wird.
Dass es utopisch ist, zu denken, dass es einfach so funktioniert und sich jeder Kunde tatsächlich vorher versucht zu informieren, ist auch klar. Ich kann sicherlich auch noch vieles besser aufbereiten.
Trotzdem kann man man etwas erwähnen, wenn es gehäuft vorkommt.
Bei deiner letzten Frage in diesem Thread über den Umbau von 30.9 auf 31.6 war es ja ähnlich: Die Teile sind im Webshop erhältlich und es ist erklärt, wie es geht.

Da wird man doch mal drauf hinweisen dürfen, dass, wenn du schon wieder ein Frage stellst, diese auf unserer Webseite und in diesem Thread beantwortet wird.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Februar 2019)

Früher war die in Newsgroups in solchen Fällen gegebene Antwort: "RTFM". Aber wer liest schon Handbücher, wenn er einfach jemanden im Internet belästigen kann?


----------



## BigMounty (11. Februar 2019)

GG71 schrieb:


> Warum diese ausführliche Bla-Bla sonst? Auch wenn im Handbuch was dazu steht (hätte ich nicht erwartet, Daumen hoch) ist die gestellte Frage kein OT.
> Sorry, wenn ich (schon wieder) Dein schönen Thread gestört habe, bin schon wieder weg.



Nicht OT - da gebe ich Dir recht, aber auf den letzten 30 Seiten gefühlt 30mal beantwortet.
Da muss ich @Sackmann  echt bewunden mit welcher Geduld er immer wieder auf jedes Wehwechen eingeht und meist geduldig Rede und Antwort steht. Der Ton dabei ist absolut in Ordnung.
Sacki weiter so!


----------



## DrFlow (12. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Für alle Interessierten, Unschlüssige, Zweifler, Freunde, Verwandte, Fans gibt es hier mal wieder ein paar neue Testberichte unserer REVIVE von den Jungs von NSMB und Spoke Magazine:
> 
> https://nsmb.com/articles/bikeyoke-revive-dropper-post-reviewed/
> 
> https://spokemagazine.com/content/bike-yoke-revive-dropper-post-review



Hi Sacki,

Danke für die Links. Ich habe ein Anmerkung und eine Frage.

Anmerkung: Die Ausführung im NSMB-Artikel bezüglich Schaltzughüllenlänge kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin 180 und fahre auch ein Reign, zwar in Größe M, habe aber sehr lange Beine bei gleichzeitig kurzem Oberkörper. Bei meiner 185er Revive reichte die Zughülle grade so. Den Wunsch nach einer längeren Hülle kann ich also voll unterstützen. Ist zwar kein Beinbruch, da ich auch immer Hüllen auf Reserve liegen habe, macht das Paket aber etwas runder.

Frage: In dem Artikel las ich zum ersten Mal von Torx-Schrauben am Stüzenkopf. Ein kurzer Blick in die Anleitung auf eurer Seite zeigt mir, dass das gewechselt hat, ich hab noch 4er Innensechskant. Darf ich fragen was der Grund für den Wechsel war?

Ansonsten bin ich seit knapp 11 Monaten wunschlos glücklich mit dem sehr guten und durchdachten Produkt!


----------



## Sackmann (12. Februar 2019)

Der Grund ist ein ziemlich pragmatischer:
Torx-Schrauben sind wesentlich schwieriger rund zu bekommen, als Innensechskant.


----------



## dopero (12. Februar 2019)

Ich hätte die Innensechskant gelassen. Wenn die Rund sind, waren die 7 Nm deutlich überschritten. ;-)


----------



## Masberg (12. Februar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich:
> Den Sinn dieses Threads habt ihr schon verstanden, oder?
> IN DIESEM THREAD AUF SEITE 1 ist das Manual zum Download. Da kann man das nachlesen, was @redspawn2005 zitiert hat.
> Auch auf unserer Webseite ist das Handbuch zum Download.
> ...


du könntest zusätzlich noch die erste Seite dieses Threads in deiner Signatur verlinken mit dem Text "HILFE UND FRAGEN ZUR REVIVE ? - HIER STEHT's!"


----------



## xlacherx (12. Februar 2019)

Masberg schrieb:


> du könntest zusätzlich noch die erste Seite dieses Threads in deiner Signatur verlinken mit dem Text "HILFE UND FRAGEN ZUR REVIVE ? - HIER STEHT's!"



Warum? 
Weil die Menschheit heute unfähig ist, sich mal selbst zu informieren?!


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht auch mal ganz interessant zur Abwechslung:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...nd-neuer-vertrieb.883166/page-6#post-15749727


----------



## Schorty01 (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab seit ein paar Tagen leider ein Problem mit meiner Revive 160.
Ich hab die Stütze schon gut über ein Jahr an meinem Bike und bin bis bisher auch mega zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Macht was sie soll und das ohne gr. Wartung und Arbeit. Perfekt !!!
Wenn ein bisschen Luft drin war, hab ich sie über den Entlüfterhebel schnell und einfach entlüftet. 
Seit ein paar Tagen nun macht sie etwas Probleme. Sie sackt ab, über 2 cm, und wenn ich sie entlüften will geht das auch.
Aber es bleibt ein Restweg von ca 0,5 cm die sie dann immer noch absackt, trotz entlüften.
Und nach einer Tour muss ich erneut entlüften da sie wieder mehr wie 2cm abgesackt ist.
Die stütze war immer bretthart bis vor ca. 1 Woche und so wie nicht eingesackt (<1mm wenn überehaupt) und jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr.
Woran kann das liegen? Zeit für einen Service? 
Ich habe mehrmals hintereinander versucht zu entlüften, natürlich im aufrechten und geradem Zustand wie sein soll.

Wer weiß Hilfe?

Schon vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe....!

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. Februar 2019)

HI Thorsten,

Das ist definitiv nicht normal. Hast du schonmal den Luftdruck kontorlliert und auf 260psi gestellt?
Öl hast du definitiv nicht irgendwann man verloren?

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## Promontorium (24. Februar 2019)

Masberg schrieb:


> du könntest zusätzlich noch die erste Seite dieses Threads in deiner Signatur verlinken mit dem Text "HILFE UND FRAGEN ZUR REVIVE ? - HIER STEHT's!"





xlacherx schrieb:


> Warum?
> Weil die Menschheit heute unfähig ist, sich mal selbst zu informieren?!



Nein, weil manche - und das ist Dir sicher auch schon passiert - hier in den Chat kommen, ohne chronologisch die 32 letzten Seiten durchgelesen zu haben. Sooo schwer, nachzuvollziehen? Insofern hat @Masberg vollkommen recht!


----------



## Schorty01 (26. Februar 2019)

Moin zusammen,
also nur so zur Beruhigung aller....ich habe mich vorher gründlich schlau gemacht und auch ausgiebig in dem passendem Forum gesucht und gelesen. Leider hab ich nicht das Passende gefunden.

Also Öl hab ich definitiv keines verloren. Den Luftdruck hab ich noch nicht überprüft, aber ist noch eine Idee.

Komischerweise hat sich das Problem nach meinem Post nicht mehr gezeigt, warum auch immer.
Ich hab nochmal entlüftet und das Rad weggängt und bei der nächsten Tour war das Problem weg.

Lag vielleicht an der Temp.?

Aber sollte das Problem nochmal auftauchen werd ich mal den Druck checken.
Danke schon für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Orakel (27. Februar 2019)

Am neuen Bike (PP Hugene) ist die 125er verbaut, schon angenehm wie geschmeidig sie hoch und runter fährt
Am HT verrichtet die 160er seit Mai letztem Jahres wunderbar ihren Dienst


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Februar 2019)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Lag vielleicht an der Temperatur? Aber sollte das Problem nochmal auftauchen, werd ich mal den Druck checken.


Falls ersteres stimmt, wirst du das mit letzterem herausfinden, denn innerhalb der Revive gilt das Gesetz von Amontons.


----------



## Mt_biker (3. März 2019)

Hallo,
nachdem meine Revive beim Service war, hatte ich das Problem, dass sie nur noch langsam ausgefahren ist. 
Also habe ich die Stütze mit einer Dämpferpumpe mit zweistufigem Ventilaufsatz (Topeak DXG) und dem Bikeyoke-Ventiladapter auf etwa 240 psi aufgepumpt und musste jetzt schon drei mal miterleben, dass sie beim Abschrauben der Pumpe stets wieder Luft verliert (von 240 auf ca. 180 psi) und daher auch nicht so schnell ausfährt wie gewollt.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich am besten ein schnelleres Ausfahren der Stütze erreichen kann, ohne beim Aufpumpen 260 psi zu überschreiten.
Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## redspawn2005 (4. März 2019)

Mt_biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem meine Revive beim Service war, hatte ich das Problem, dass sie nur noch langsam ausgefahren ist.
> Also habe ich die Stütze mit einer Dämpferpumpe mit zweistufigem Ventilaufsatz (Topeak DXG) und dem Bikeyoke-Ventiladapter auf etwa 240 psi aufgepumpt und musste jetzt schon drei mal miterleben, dass sie beim Abschrauben der Pumpe stets wieder Luft verliert (von 240 auf ca. 180 psi) und daher auch nicht so schnell ausfährt wie gewollt.
> Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich am besten ein schnelleres Ausfahren der Stütze erreichen kann, ohne beim Aufpumpen 260 psi zu überschreiten.
> Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus


Eigentlich sollte da beim abschrauben keine Luft verloren gehen. Das kurze zischen was man hört kommt von dem bissl Luft was zwischen Ventil und Adapter ist. Beim Abschrauben schließt erst das Ventil bevor überhaupt Luft entweichen kann. Sicher dass danach nur noch 180PSI vorhanden sind?


----------



## Mt_biker (4. März 2019)

Ja, denn nach jedem Aufpumpen, Pumpe + Adapter abschrauben und Schutzkappe aufsetzen habe ich geprüft, ob die Stütze wieder schneller ausfährt. 
Da ich keine deutliche Verbesserung gemerkt hatte, habe ich die Stütze resettet, Pumpe wieder aufgeschraubt und da stand der Zeiger der Pumpe nur noch auf 180 psi. 
Auch habe ich gemerkt, dass etwa ein Drittel des Außengewindes des Bikeyoke-Adapters danach von wahrscheinlich austretendem Öl verfärbt war, das muss aber eine sehr geringe Menge Öl gewesen sein und ich habe das erstmal ignoriert.


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. März 2019)

Wenn ich die Dämpferpumpe mit Ventil wo aufsetzte, dann pumpe ich schon mal nahe dem zu erwartenden Druck vor *bevor* ich das Ventil öffne.. 
So das eben schon annähernd der Druck bis hin zur Pumpe ansteht.. denn wenn du das Ventil öffnest muss sich ja sonst auch erst wieder der ganze Schlauch bis zur Pumpe hin samt Manometer füllen aus dem zb. Dämpfer oder eben der Stütze raus.. somit zeigt es dir dann auch wieder weniger an als eigentlich noch vor dem anschließen der Pumpe drinnen war..

lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mt_biker (4. März 2019)

Ok, ich werde Ende der Woche mal ausprobieren, welchen Druck ich so angezeigt bekomme, vielen Dank.
Falls also doch in der Stütze ein normal hoher Luftdruck vorherrschen sollte, frage ich aber, warum sie jetzt so viel langsamer ausfährt.
Könnte es am Umbau auf das Microvalve liegen oder daran, dass jetzt ein anderer Hebel, Wolftooth Light Action, verbaut ist? 
Als ich gefahren war, hatte es draußen 15°C, eine zu geringe Temperatur kann ich als Grund also ausschließen.


----------



## Duke_do (4. März 2019)

Schon mal die Sattelklemme gelöst?


----------



## jules86 (4. März 2019)

Mt_biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem meine Revive beim Service war, hatte ich das Problem, dass sie nur noch langsam ausgefahren ist.
> Also habe ich die Stütze mit einer Dämpferpumpe mit zweistufigem Ventilaufsatz (Topeak DXG) und dem Bikeyoke-Ventiladapter auf etwa 240 psi aufgepumpt und musste jetzt schon drei mal miterleben, dass sie beim Abschrauben der Pumpe stets wieder Luft verliert (von 240 auf ca. 180 psi) und daher auch nicht so schnell ausfährt wie gewollt.
> Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich am besten ein schnelleres Ausfahren der Stütze erreichen kann, ohne beim Aufpumpen 260 psi zu überschreiten.
> Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus



Moin!

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass meine Revive im Service (bei Lemonshox) war und seither nicht mehr so schön geschmeidig ausfährt. Das verschlechtert sich auch noch bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich den Luftdruck noch nicht gecheckt habe.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Lauffläche jetzt immer schmierig ist. Das Fett, welches auf der Oberfläche haftet ist ein ganz zähes und klebriges. Vor dem Service war die Lauffläche nicht merklich mit Fett benetzt und die Oberfläche war auch nicht klebrig. Sie war halt so, wie man es auch von den Standrohren einer Gabel kennt.
Wenn ich mir die empfohlenen Schmierfette (von denen ich zwar nur Sram Butter kenne und habe) anschaue, dann habe ich das Gefühl, dass ein ungeeignetes Fett verwendet wurde. Ich würde die Konsistenz vom anhaftenden Fett mit einem Kugellagerfett vergleichen.


----------



## Mt_biker (4. März 2019)

Hallo, genau die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, hatte es wohl fälschlicherweise als unwichtig angesehen.
Genau, die Fett-Konsistenz ist der von neuen Ketten gleich, sogar kleine Steinchen bleiben an der Lauffläche kleben.
Falls das der Grund für die schlechte Performance sein sollte, frage ich mich, warum jetzt auf diesen Schmierstoff gewechselt wurde.


----------



## Mt_biker (4. März 2019)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Schon mal die Sattelklemme gelöst?


Ja, die ist mit 4,5 Nm angezogen


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. März 2019)

Mt_biker schrieb:


> dass jetzt ein anderer Hebel, Wolftooth Light Action, verbaut ist?



Hast du die Stütze schon mal ausgebaut direkt von Hand am Hebel unten drann betätigt und probiert?.. Nicht das dein neuer Hebel nicht den vollen benötigten Weg macht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mt_biker (4. März 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hast du die Stütze schon mal ausgebaut direkt von Hand am Hebel unten drann betätigt und probiert?.. Nicht das dein neuer Hebel nicht den vollen benötigten Weg macht..


Nein, das habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber ich habe gemessen wie viel mm der Zug am Hebel gezogen wird.
Das waren ca. 11 mm, genau wie beim 2-By-Hebel von Bikeyoke, den ich noch habe


----------



## Damass (4. März 2019)

Meine war ebenfalls bei Lemonshox zum Service plus Microvalve und iist nun immer recht fettig (zähes Fett) und ziemlich langsam. Hatte dann auch den Lftdruck geprüft, der war i.O. Bei mir lässt sich sogar der Hebel nur mit verhältnismäßig viel Kraftaufwand bedienen. Also anders als vorher. Möglicherweise sollten wir betroffenen uns doch nochmal an Lemonshox wenden...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Mt_biker (4. März 2019)

Damass schrieb:


> Meine war ebenfalls bei Lemonshox zum Service plus Microvalve und iist nun immer recht fettig (zähes Fett) und ziemlich langsam. Hatte dann auch den Lftdruck geprüft, der war i.O. Bei mir lässt sich sogar der Hebel nur mit verhältnismäßig viel Kraftaufwand bedienen. Also anders als vorher. Möglicherweise sollten wir betroffenen uns doch nochmal an Lemonshox wenden...
> 
> Beste Grüße


Ja, das sollten wir wohl machen. Ich werde gleich mal morgen bei LemonShox anrufen und dann hier berichten


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (4. März 2019)

Mt_biker schrieb:


> Ja, das sollten wir wohl machen. Ich werde gleich mal morgen bei LemonShox anrufen und dann hier berichten



Bei mir genau das gleiche... Luftdruck i.O. aber die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit viel zu langsam!


----------



## Mt_biker (5. März 2019)

Also anscheinend hat LemonShox einen falschen Schmierstoff verwendet und bietet an, den auch wieder zu entfernen und durch neuen zu ersetzen. 
Einfach zu LemonShox schicken und im Formular vermerken, dass die Stütze erst kürzlich einen Service hatte aber eben mit dem zähen Schmierstoff ausgeliefert wurde.
So wie es klang, hatten wohl bisher schon einige mit dem gleichen Problem dort angerufen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. März 2019)

Gut zu wissen, ich hab letztens eine Revive Refurbished dort gekauft, die lief auch extrem zäh, jetzt nach drei Monaten ist sie so langsam und hört sich schon ziemlich mechanisch an. Das zähe Fett scheint ziemlich viel feinen Schmutz mit in die Stütze zu ziehen.


----------



## Sackmann (6. März 2019)

Mt_biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem meine Revive beim Service war, hatte ich das Problem, dass sie nur noch langsam ausgefahren ist.
> Also habe ich die Stütze mit einer Dämpferpumpe mit zweistufigem Ventilaufsatz (Topeak DXG) und dem Bikeyoke-Ventiladapter auf etwa 240 psi aufgepumpt und musste jetzt schon drei mal miterleben, dass sie beim Abschrauben der Pumpe stets wieder Luft verliert (von 240 auf ca. 180 psi) und daher auch nicht so schnell ausfährt wie gewollt.
> Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich am besten ein schnelleres Ausfahren der Stütze erreichen kann, ohne beim Aufpumpen 260 psi zu überschreiten.
> Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus


Ich habe es jetzt im Einganspost nochmal in *ROTER FARBE* hervorgehoben Dort steht, wie man Luft richtig befüllt. Ich trau mich fast wetten, dass die Pumpe und/oder der Adapter zu fest aufgeschraubt wurde. Es ist dort alles erklärt, ich schreibe es deshalb hier nicht nicht einmal. Das ganze wurde schon zu oft gefragt und beantwortet. Deshalb steht es auch auf Seite 1.
Was ich ebenfalls empfehlen kann:
https://www.syncros.com/de/de/product/syncros-sp1-0-digitale-dampferpumpe?article=2386120001222
https://www.syncros.com/de/de/product/syncros-sp2-0-dampferpumpe?article=2348180001
Das sind hervorragende Pumpen mit einem 2-Step Ventil. Ein 2-Step Ventil ist für mich seit Jahren ein Muss an jeder meiner Pumpen, die ich mir kaufe.



redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte da beim abschrauben keine Luft verloren gehen. Das kurze zischen was man hört kommt von dem bissl Luft was zwischen Ventil und Adapter ist. Beim Abschrauben schließt erst das Ventil bevor überhaupt Luft entweichen kann. Sicher dass danach nur noch 180PSI vorhanden sind?


Nicht nur aus dem Schlauch. Je nachdem, wie der Ventilsitz gearbeitet ist, welcher Ventilkern verwendet wird, und welche Pumpe verwendet wird, kann auch aus der Luftkammer Luft entweichen.
Was in diesem Bericht geschrieben wird ist schlichtweg irreführend und falsch, da verallgemeinernd.
https://enduro-mtb.com/luftverlust-daempferpumpe/
Je nachdem wir groß die Luftkammer ist, macht sich ein Druckverlust mehr oder weniger bemerkbar. Bei großen Kammern ist der sicherlich vernanchlässigbar. Bei kleinen Kammern, wie bei einer Sattelstütze oder Piggybacks oder kleinen Negativkammern, ... kann eine kleine Luftverlust großen Druckverlust bedeuten.
Nicht vergessen sollte man auch, dass beim Aufschrauben natürlich an der Pumpe nicht mehr der ursprünglich in der Kammer vorhandene Druck angezeigt wird, da der Schlauch erst gefüllt werden muss. Bei der REVIVE kann also trotz eigentlich passendem Luftdruck nach dem Aufschrauben ein Druck von <200psi angezeigt werden.


----------



## theller (6. März 2019)

Muss ich bei der Revive zum Transport im Flugzeug die Luft ablassen?


----------



## Sackmann (6. März 2019)

Nein.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (8. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was ich ebenfalls empfehlen kann:
> https://www.syncros.com/de/de/product/syncros-sp1-0-digitale-dampferpumpe?article=2386120001222
> 
> Das sind hervorragende Pumpen mit einem 2-Step Venti. Ein 2-Step Ventil ist für mich seit Jahren ein Muss an jeder meiner Pumpen, die ich mir kaufe.



Ist bestellt. Danke für den wertvollen Tipp, wollte mir schon eine andere kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunblocker40 (12. März 2019)

Grüß Euch!
Ich bin seit einem Jahr Besitzer einer 125er Revive.

Leider hat meine Stütze offensichtlich ein Problem (von Anfang an)

Ich muß jedesmal vor einer Ausfahrt ein Reset ausführen damit ich die Stütze überhaupt mit dem Triggy betätigen kann.
Erst danach kann kann ich die Stütze einwandfrei bedienen (egal wie lange ich unterwegs bin).
Am nächsten Tag (oder halt einer langen Pause von mehreren Stunden), ist es dann nicht möglich mit dem Triggy die Sattelstütze zu betätigen.
Nach dem Reset geht dann alles wieder wie gewohnt.
Fett usw. hab ich ausreichend an der "Anschlußstelle" am unteren Ende der Sattelstütze aufgetragen, daran kann es nicht liegen.

Habt ihr eine Idee an was es liegen könnte?
Einschicken?


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. März 2019)

Steht die Stütze zufällig im warmen (Garage, Wohnung), nachdem du im kalten gefahren bist ?
Versuch mal die Stütze abgesenkt abzustellen.


----------



## Sunblocker40 (12. März 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Steht die Stütze zufällig im warmen (Garage, Wohnung), nachdem du im kalten gefahren bist ?
> Versuch mal die Stütze abgesenkt abzustellen.



Servus!
Ja das Bike steht bei mir im Haus bei 20° Temp.

Das Problem tritt schon immer auf.
Auch wenn es draußen warm ist.


Die Stütze abgesenkt abzustellen werde ich heute einmal versuchen und dann berichten.


----------



## Sunblocker40 (14. März 2019)

Update:
Mit abgesenkter Stütze, tritt das von mir beschriebene Verhalten nicht auf 

Somit werde ich das Bike einfach so abstellen ;-)

Danke für den Input!


----------



## Sven7181 (16. März 2019)

Moin

passt der Triggy auch an das neue Shimano I-Spec EV?
Welcher Adapter wird dafür benötigt?

Oder ist der Shimano SL-MT800-IL Sattelstützen-Hebel eine Alternative?
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...8Z7YUGjGaiPPKinV2368M7cw_t2NhN_xoCzrEQAvD_BwE

Danke & Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Duke_do (16. März 2019)

Ich nutze den Shimano Hebel an meine Revive, passt gut, einstellbar und funktioniert. Zusätzlich kann man sowohl Tonne als auch Verschraubung am Zug nutzen 

Die Sram Adapter sollen aber auch bei Shimano EV passen, wenn du also noch einen von der Reverb/Shifter übrig hast, einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. März 2019)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> passt der Triggy auch an das neue Shimano I-Spec EV?
> Welcher Adapter wird dafür benötigt?
> ...



Triggy + Shimano XTR BR-M9120 + Matchmaker X funktionieren:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/triggy-an-ispec-ev.881558/

Mache ich auf meinem Bike genauso. Hab den Link von Sacki bekommen.


----------



## Sven7181 (16. März 2019)

Alles klar vielen Dank!


----------



## Meta79 (17. März 2019)

Hallöchen! Hatte meine Revive 160 beim Service.
Was mich stutzig macht ist das viele Fett/Öl das nach dem ausfahren am der Stütze klebt, als wäre irgendwo zuviel davon oder eine Dichtung wäre schon hinüber...  Kennt jemand das Problem??
Oder ist das ein Fall von “viel hilft viel“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mt_biker (17. März 2019)

Meta79 schrieb:


> Hallöchen! Hatte meine Revive 160 beim Service.
> Was mich stutzig macht ist das viele Fett/Öl das nach dem ausfahren am der Stütze klebt, als wäre irgendwo zuviel davon oder eine Dichtung wäre schon hinüber...  Kennt jemand das Problem??
> Oder ist das ein Fall von “viel hilft viel“


Hi, das gleiche Problem hatten schon einige von uns, schau doch mal ab Post #789 auf Seite 32.
Ich habe meine Stütze wieder eingeschickt, und das alte Fett wurde durch einen neuen Schmierstoff ersetzt


----------



## Meta79 (17. März 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis. Werd da morgen gleich mal anrufen!


----------



## Sephrahim (20. März 2019)

Geht zum Service auch motorex bike grease 2000?


----------



## Kanonenkugel (28. März 2019)

Kann man eigentlich bei der Revive den Hub begrenzen? 

Z.B. wenn einem die 160er etwas zu lang ist und man andererseits mit der 125er Hub verschenkt?
Kann man also z.B. aus einer 160er eine 150er machen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. März 2019)

Nein, geht nicht. Wurde hier aber auch schon mehrfach beantwortet glaube ich


----------



## Kanonenkugel (28. März 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Nein, geht nicht. Wurde hier aber auch schon mehrfach beantwortet glaube ich



Wo genau? 
Suchfunktion ‚Begrenzen‘, ‚Begrenzt‘, ‚Reduzieren‘ und ‚Reduziert‘ findet hier im Thread nichts Verwertbares.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (28. März 2019)

Es ist nicht "einfach so" möglich. Theoretisch ja, aber offiziell bieten wir da nichts an. 
Man kann mal nach "Peter Verdone Revive" googlen.


----------



## Kanonenkugel (29. März 2019)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. März 2019)

Kanonenkugel schrieb:


> Wo genau?
> Suchfunktion ‚Begrenzen‘, ‚Begrenzt‘, ‚Reduzieren‘ und ‚Reduziert‘ findet hier im Thread nichts Verwertbares.



Evtl wars auch im anderen Thread, aber die Frage kam definitiv schon mal


----------



## 8664 (4. April 2019)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Heute auch die erste Fahrt mit der 160er. Schon schön, wenn man vorher nur 125mm Verstellweg hatte. Nur der Hebel will beim Ausfahren noch nicht so gern zurück. Aber das Problem hatte ich auch schon bei der vorherigen Stütze.


ich weiss jetzt warum die wippe unten an der  revive manchmal stecken bleibt respektive der daumenschalter nicht zurück kommt in die ausgangslage, das ist weil die stütze unten  beim bolzen oder oben  am dumehebel keine rückholfedern hat wo das kabel hilft in die ausgangslage zubringen wie andere vario stützen..
ich habe nun den  spezialized daumenhebel genommen der hat eine   ringfeder im glenk, der hebel entlastet das kabel und die wippe kann leichter in die ausgangsstellung unten an der stütze.. als wenn nur der bolzen den man in die stütze drückt mit seiner eigenen gegen kraft alles  zurück stossen soll.


----------



## peter1966 (4. April 2019)

Ich möchte die Tage eine REVIVE 160 / 31.6 bestellen …welche I-Spec Adapter Lösung brauche ich an einer Sram Code RSC .. Triggy + I-Spac B oder Triggy + I-Space 2


----------



## scubasigi_73 (4. April 2019)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Tage eine REVIVE 160 / 31.6 bestellen …welche I-Spec Adapter Lösung brauche ich an einer Sram Code RSC .. Triggy + I-Spac B oder Triggy + I-Space 2



Triggy + Matchmaker X bei 1-fach

I-Spec sind Shimano-Adapter


----------



## peter1966 (4. April 2019)

Danke für die Info... also Standard bestellen und dann das hier .. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter-p23376/


----------



## 8664 (4. April 2019)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info... also Standard bestellen und dann das hier .. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter-p23376/


Schöner sind die trickstuff adapter .

https://www.rosebikes.ch/trickstuff...sxWMeLvI8K5jont0ZaZqaf7JpNXkrQa0aAkn1EALw_wcB


----------



## scubasigi_73 (4. April 2019)

Ja, genau.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter-p23376/


----------



## scubasigi_73 (4. April 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (4. April 2019)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ja, genau.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter-p23376/
> 
> Welcher, ist dann Geschmackssache. Vermutlich wirst du aber auch einen für die andere Seite (Schaltung + Bremse) brauchen.


Gibt es paarweise für shimano bremshebel
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/ runter Scrollen
EDIT: die sind nur für shimano bremshebel.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (4. April 2019)

8664 schrieb:


> Gibt es paarweise für shimano bremshebel
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/ runter Scrollen



Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Markus. (4. April 2019)

Oder von Hopp Carbon: Carbon clamps for trickstuff brakes + sram matchmaker. https://www.hoppcarbonparts.de/
Nur leider recht teuer.


----------



## BigMounty (4. April 2019)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info... also Standard bestellen und dann das hier .. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter-p23376/



Das schon ist der richtige Adapter für die SRAM RSC - die anderen vorgeschlagenen Adapter sind für Shimano-Bremsen und nicht für die RSC geeignet.
Aufpassen - sonst Fehlkauf.
Gruß


----------



## Sackmann (5. April 2019)

8664 schrieb:


> Schöner sind die trickstuff adapter .
> 
> https://www.rosebikes.ch/trickstuff...sxWMeLvI8K5jont0ZaZqaf7JpNXkrQa0aAkn1EALw_wcB



Darf ich fragen, was du an den Trickstuff Adaptern schöner findest?
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das überhaupt nicht das ist, was der Fragesteller braucht.


----------



## 8664 (5. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was du an den Trickstuff Adaptern schöner findest?
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das überhaupt nicht das ist, was der Fragesteller braucht.


Als welche? Ja das ispec hat mich wohl irritiert, der will ja für sram bremsen sicher sein dass es passt.


----------



## LaiNico (5. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Meinst du einen Schlepplift?, bei dem das Bike unter dem Sattel eingehängt und dann fahrend nach oben gezogen wird?[...]


Hallo Sacki, hier gehst Du auf eine Frage zum Thema Lift ein. Du interpretierst die Fragestellung auf einen Schlepplift, mich interessiert aber tatsächlich der andere Fall:
Wenn das Bike am Sattel in den Lift eingehangen (bspw. Hahnenklee), das heißt mit zwei Klauen direkt unter dem Sattelgestell gehalten, und nicht anderweitig abgestützt wird. Ist das "ok"? Sollte die Stütze dafür aus- oder eingefahren sein?
Mit meiner bisherigen Reverb funktionierte es ausgefahren problemfrei.

Danke!


----------



## zr0wrk (5. April 2019)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike am Sattel in den Lift eingehängt, das heißt mit zwei Klauen direkt unter dem Sattelgestell gehalten und nicht anderweitig abgestützt wird. Ist das "ok"? Sollte die Stütze dafür aus- oder eingefahren sein?


Ist kein Problem. Stütze sollte dabei imho ausgefahren sein.


----------



## killercouch (5. April 2019)

Moinsen,

fahre ne Revive 185 und hab jetzt etwas seitliches Spiel. Wenn ichs alles richtig sehe, heißt das also, dass die untere Einheit einen Service bekommen muss. Pins ersetzen ist klar. Reicht also dieses Servicekit:

https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/revive-servicekit.html

oder sollte ich, wenn ich schonmal dabei bin, gleich noch andere Sachen (Dichtungen/O-Ringe/Seegeringe o.ä.) mit austauschen?

salut
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. April 2019)

Das Kit reicht völlig aus.
An den Dichtungen muss nur was gemacht werden, wenn irgendwas undicht ist.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## killercouch (6. April 2019)

Super, danke für die Antwort!

Salut
Matze


----------



## bbsuisse (8. April 2019)

@Sackmann

Ich habe beim Testen einer Revive eines Kumpels festgestellt, dass sich diese im Vergleich zu meiner LEV sehr abrupt absenkt. Wenn ich bei der LEV nur wenig am Hebel drücke, senkt sie sich erst langsam ab und dann immer schneller, je weiter ich den Hebel rein drücke. Bei der Revive meines Kumpels tut sich eine ganze Weile gar nichts und dann plötzlich "knallt" sie runter. Wenn ich mein Gewicht voll auf dem Sattel habe kann ich bei der LEV schön über den Hebel das Absenken kontrollieren, die Revive macht hingegen gleich voll auf.

Da es sich wohl um eine ältere Version der Revive handelt, stellt sich die Frage: ist das bei der neuen 2.0 Version auch so? Wollte mir eigentlich die 185er holen, aber das Verhalten hat mir gar nicht gefallen.


----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2019)

Das ist bei jeder REVIVE so. Eine Sattelstütze - egal welcher Marke - sollte man erst leicht entlasten, dann den Remote drücken und dann absenken, dann funktioniert alles wunderbar geschmeidig und perfekt dosierbar.
Das steht auch genau so in unserer Anleitung drin.
Wenn jemand meint, eine Stütze müsse auch unter voller Belastung ein Ventil öffnen können, dann kann man das so tun, aber man läuft Gefahr, dass Dichtungselemente schneller Verschleißen oder gar Kaputtgehen (Stichwort: Extrusion von O-Ringen).

Ich hab´s auf der ersten Seite jetzt aber mal mit aufgeführt, denn die Frage kam schon öfters.


----------



## bbsuisse (8. April 2019)

Die LEV scheint da anders zu funktionieren. Da kann ich, wie gesagt, bei voller Last ganz leicht am Hebel drücken und die fährt super smooth ein, ohne Ruck. Aber ok, wenn man es weiß muss man sich halt dran gewöhnen vorher zu entlasten. Für mich ist es aber nichts.

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. April 2019)

Wie sieht das mittlerweile mit der Revive aus, wenn man das Bike am Vorderrad in den Lift hängt? Muss man dann jedesmal entlüften oder ist das nun anders? Ich möchte eine Transfer ersetzen, da ich wenigstens einen kleinen Service ohne Spezialwerkzeug machen können möchte. (Sorry, falls das hier schon irgendwo gefragt wurde).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. April 2019)

Ich hatte die 185er Revive mit Microvalve. Da war beim shutteln in Finale und im BP Winterberg nach jedem Transport zu entlüften. War schon nervig und auch der Grund, warum sie dann ging.
Ein Service bei Lemonshox brachte diesbezüglich nämlich leider auch keine Besserung.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2019)

Meine Frau mußt bisher noch nie entlüften, trotz Finale, Spicak oder auf den Kopf stellen des Rades....und Kuhgattern 

G.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. April 2019)

Den Entlüftungshebel hattest du installiert? Damit ist das doch wirklich kein Ding mehr. Nach dem Shutteln in Finale hat man ja in der Regel auch ein paar Sekunden Zeit, ehe alle ihre Helme und Rucksäcke auf haben.


----------



## grey (10. April 2019)

mit VR am Sessellift hängend ist mir bei der 185er nichts negativ aufgefallen, wobei man sie idR dort auch einfach ausgefahren aufhängen kann.
ich hab letztes Jahr ca. 5x entlüftet, hält sich also in Grenzen bei mir.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. April 2019)

Ja sicher. Dazu kam auch, das sie auch beim Ausfahren langsamer wurde, wenn in kürzerer Zeit häufiger ge-resettet wurde.
Wie gesagt, LS hat einen Service gemacht. Konnte aber auch keinen Fehler finden.
Vermutlich habe ich eine mit ungünstigen Toleranzen erwischt. Mag sein.
Aber selbst das, bei einer > 400 Euro Vario...nun ja, sei einfach jede/r froh, wenn es passt.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. April 2019)

Hmm, das klingt jetzt nicht so nach dem, das ich hören wollte - danke für die Infos. Am Tourenradl wärs mir herzlich wurscht, am Shuttle-, Park-, Enduroradl hab ich keine Lust nach einer weiteren Sache, an die ich denken muss.
Muss ich mal bei Oneup schauen, die haben eine v2.


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. April 2019)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Warum stört euch das beim Lift/Shuttle überhaupt ?
An einem Tag im Bikepark wird die Stütze morgens abgesenkt und abends zum Saubermachen einmal wieder ausgefahren. Oder habt ihr zwischendurch noch Tretanteil ?


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. April 2019)

Ja, kommt doch in manchen Parks vor, dass ich die Stütze regelmäßig brauche.


----------



## Sackmann (10. April 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Muss ich mal bei Oneup schauen, die haben eine v2.


Oh, was is denn an der v2 anders? Das hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Oh, was is denn an der v2 anders? Das hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen


mehr Varianten, mehr Hub. Bisschen andere Lagerung, Hubreduzierung anders gelöst. Ansonsten nichts besonderes, die tolle Möglichkeit zu entlüften haben sie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. April 2019)

Wo gibt´s denn da Infos dazu? Ich kann irgendiwe keinerlei Info zu einem Update finden. Auch auf der Homepage gibt´s noch immer die 150er und 170er Varianten in zwei Durchmessern.


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. April 2019)

Hier die Übersicht der (bald) erhältlichen Produkte zum Thema Dropperpost: https://can.oneupcomponents.com/collections/dropper-post
Es gibt auch eine neue Remote, sieht besser aus als die Alte - besonders die Befestigung.
Und hier die Stütze: https://can.oneupcomponents.com/collections/dropper-post/products/dropper-post-v2
Ansonsten bieten sie jetzt auch Vorbauten, Lenker und Griffe an.


----------



## Sackmann (10. April 2019)

Cool, Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## pAn1c (10. April 2019)

Wenn es im Lift baumeln soll, nimm ne forca SPS 400.


----------



## Sackmann (10. April 2019)

Auf den ersten Blick sind es wirklich beeindruckende Maße der Stütze.
Auf den zweiten Blick bedeutet dies aber auch eine extreme Verringerung des Buchsenabstandes und damit extrem viel weniger Abstützung im Vergleich zum vorherigen Design und auch im Vergleich zu jeder Konkurrenz (bei vergleichbarem Hub ist die One Up ca. 15mm kürzer als die bereits sehr kurze REVIVE - das ist krass). Da ist dann irgendwann nicht mehr viel übrig an Buchsenabstand. Es gibt Gründe warum wir nicht noch kürzer bauen.
Den Remote nun ebenfalls aus Alu zu mache ist eine logische Konsequenz aus den Erfahrungen der ersten Serie.
Anyway: Wenn die Stütze auch so funktioniert, wie sie es soll, dann habe ich großen Respekt vor dieser Konstruktion.
Ich bin da aber erstmal gespannt und werde mir so ein Teil mal gönnen und schauen, wie es performt und wie es hält.


----------



## imkreisdreher (11. April 2019)

OneUp schreibt doch:

*UPDATES*
Shortest total length of any dropper
Shortest stack height of any dropper
New upper DU Bushing in the upper collar 
*Increased bushing overlap and durability*
100-210mm post lengths in 10mm increments.
20g lighter

Das müsste man jetzt nochmal checken, ob das stimmt. Die Alte hätte ich hier.


----------



## badbandit (11. April 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hier die Übersicht der (bald) erhältlichen Produkte zum Thema Dropperpost: https://can.oneupcomponents.com/collections/dropper-post
> Es gibt auch eine neue Remote, sieht besser aus als die Alte - besonders die Befestigung.
> Und hier die Stütze: https://can.oneupcomponents.com/collections/dropper-post/products/dropper-post-v2
> Ansonsten bieten sie jetzt auch Vorbauten, Lenker und Griffe an.


sieht super aus, danke für die info. endlich bekommt man eine gute auswahl an stützen mit/über 200 mm. bikeyoke will ja leider partout nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (11. April 2019)

Es ist nicht so, dass wir nicht wollen.
Wir haben mit längeren Hüben bei den "normalen" Stützen getestet und sind mit nicht zufriedenstellenden Ergebnissen zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass mehr Hub bei einer 30.9/31.6er Stütze nicht so umsetzbar ist, wie wir uns wünschen. Es gab einfach zu viele Probleme. Keine Stütze hat so funktioniert, dass sie unseren eigenen Ansprüchen gerecht wurde. Bushing overlap und zu viel Flex zwischen beiden Rohren sind nur zwei Probleme davon. Jetzt kommt OneUp mit einer noch kürzeren Stütze bei noch mehr Hub. Das hat entweder Respekt verdient, oder es geht schief.

Es ist genauso, wie bei der Travelbarkeit: Ich würde ja behaupten, wir sind nicht unbedingt zu stark auf den Kopf gefallen. Und wir suchen schon lange nach einer Lösung, wie man eine Stütze Traveln/Spacern kann.
Der erste Ansatz von OneUp aus dem letzten Jahr liegt da natürlich auf der Hand und natürlich hatte wir damit auch experimentiert, aber ziemlich schnell wieder verworfen; es war für uns nicht einmal ansatzweise eine Option für eine Serienproduktion. Das hatte ich übrigens auch letzten Jahr bei Fragen diesbezüglich in verschiedenen Medien so kommuniziert und prophezeit - ich sollte irgendwie Recht behalten. Oneup hat das eben damals anders gesehen, und hat jetzt aber nach nicht einmal einem Jahr wieder eine andere Idee am Start.
Auch der so groß angekündigte Carbonhebel von OneUp ist nun einem Aluminium-Hebel gewichen, der nun die gleiche Schnittstelle und Anbindung nutzt, wie man sie auch bei uns findet.
Irgendwie kann man zusammenfassen: Oneup kam letztens Jahr mit einer brandneuen Stütze auf den Markt. Heute gibt es eine komplette Neukonstrukution inklusive neuem Hebel. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.
Ohne Grund wird das jedenfalls nicht passiert sein. Viele Gründe dafür findet man im Oneup Thread auf MTBR.

Wir sind vielleicht nicht immer die mit dem besten Marketing und nicht immer die schnellsten und die günstigsten, aber ich sage es immer gerne wieder:
Wenn wir etwas machen, dann will ich es gleich möglichst richtig machen, und ich möchte nicht, das Kunden für uns die Fehler aufdecken, die wir dann in der nächsten Version beheben können.
Dass auch wir Fehler machen steht außer Frage. Wir lernen täglich dazu. Aber bei manchen Sachen frage ich mich eben schon von vorne herein, wie so etwas funktionieren soll. Oft bestätigt sich mein Denken dann eben.

Oneup hat auch eine komplett andere Philosophie, als wir es haben.
Das Design, bzw. die Konstruktion der Oneup beunruhigt mich nicht (ich hatte eine Oneup Dropper aus dem letzten Jahr); das Marketing bzw. der Hype um deren Produkte schon eher. Da können wir nicht mithalten.
Bei uns spricht eben eher das Produkt und auch der Service und die Nachhaltigkeit für sich.

Um also auf deinen Seitenhieb zurückzukommen Es ist nicht so, dass wir "partout nicht wollen". Es ist aber so, dass wir nur das machen, was für für sinnvoll erachten.


----------



## badbandit (12. April 2019)

danke für deine ausführliche erklärung - bisher gab es ja von dir eher einsilbige aussagen dazu (a.k.a. "wird's nicht geben"). ich denke sehr wohl, dass ihr wisst was ihr tut und ich schätze eure produkte und innovationen sehr. ich habe selbst diverse produkte von euch im einsatz und empfehle sie auch. ich finde die einstellung, dass nur 100%ige produkte angeboten werden auch sehr löblich und nachvollziehbar.

für mich als langbeiner kommt eben nur keine stütze mehr unter 200 mm ins haus. außerdem werden die sitzrohre immer kürzer und die bikes werden um viel verstellweg konzipiert. mittlerweile haben mindestens fünf anbieter eine stütze von 200 mm und mehr - irgendwie scheint es ja zu funktionieren!? für mich persönlich ist eben leider eine weitere revive - so zufrieden ich mit ihr auch bin - nur eben keine option mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (12. April 2019)

Ich habe deine Kommentar als kleinen Seitenhieb genommen, der mit einem augenzwinkern gemeint war. 
Trotzdem wollte ich eben was dazu schreiben. Ja, die Sitzrohre werden immer kürzer, die Hüber werden immer länger. Wie die HErsteller das in Serie hinbekommen, dass nichts zerkratzt, schabt, oder schlecht läuft ist mir nicht ganz klar. Mag gut sein, dass sie das schaffen. Wir bekommen es nicht hin. 
Wir arbeiten zusammen mit ein paar amerikanischen Herstellern, die bisher auch 30.9/31.6 verwenden, die aber teilweise schon ab dem nächsten Modelljahr 34.9 in ihren Rahmen haben werden. Diese Hersteller sind auf uns zugekommen. Das macht einfach sehr sehr viel Sinn. Die dünneren Stützen noch länger zu machen, halte ich so oder so für keine langsfristig gute Idee, wenn es eine wesentlich besser Alternative gibt. Straft mich Lügen, wenn wir in ein, zwei Jahren gute Langzeitberichte dieser Großserien +200mm Stützen in 30.9/31.6 haben.
Und die Hersteller scheinen es so langsam zu begreifen. Für mich ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich 34.9 (oder von mir aus ein anderes größeres Maß durchsetzen wird). Und das passiert eher schneller als langsam. Wer einmal eine 185er 34.9er im Vergleich zu einer 30.9/31.6er probiert hat, der versteht auch direkt, was ich meine.


----------



## dom_i (12. April 2019)

Ich kann das schon nachvollziehen.
Habe am Gardasee ein Liteville fahren dürfen, mit einer 34,9 Eightpins Dropper Post - was ein geiles Teil. Jetzt am Nicolai habe ich eine 30,9 Bikeyoke Revive 185mm, im Vergleich zu meiner bisherigen Raceface Turbine und der Rockshox Reverb ist die auch mega! Dennoch habe ich mit meinen 120kg immer Bedenken, Belastung auf diese lange Stütze zu geben.
Es kann einfach auf Dauer nicht gesund sein, das Gewicht auf so eine Länge bei entsprechendem Winkel auszuüben.
Ich hoffe, dass die Stütze mich überlebt


----------



## badbandit (12. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten zusammen mit ein paar amerikanischen Herstellern, die bisher auch 30.9/31.6 verwenden, die aber teilweise schon ab dem nächsten Modelljahr 34.9 in ihren Rahmen haben werden. Diese Hersteller sind auf uns zugekommen. Das macht einfach sehr sehr viel Sinn.


diesbezüglich hatten wir hier ja schon einen austausch. mit meinem liteville 301 und dem kenevo habe ich zwei bikes mit 34,9 - und entgegen deiner annahme könnte ich die revive 185 vollständig in das recht hohe sitzrohr vom XL kenevo schieben. ich habe zwar "nur" die revive mit 31,6 und nutze einen adapter, bin aber zufrieden. die 34,9er revive würde ich jetzt sicherlich kaufen (die gab es zum zeitpunkt meines kaufes noch nicht).
mein kommentar war tatsächlich nicht böse/fies gemeint und die revive 185 gibt mir schon deutlich mehr freiheit, als eine 150er. ich kann nur eben gut noch mehr verstellweg brauchen.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. April 2019)

terpk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Stütze mich überlebt.


Sei vorsichtig mit dem, was du dir wünschst!


----------



## pAn1c (12. April 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> danke für deine ausführliche erklärung - bisher gab es ja von dir eher einsilbige aussagen dazu (a.k.a. "wird's nicht geben"). ich denke sehr wohl, dass ihr wisst was ihr tut und ich schätze eure produkte und innovationen sehr. ich habe selbst diverse produkte von euch im einsatz und empfehle sie auch. ich finde die einstellung, dass nur 100%ige produkte angeboten werden auch sehr löblich und nachvollziehbar.
> 
> für mich als langbeiner kommt eben nur keine stütze mehr unter 200 mm ins haus. außerdem werden die sitzrohre immer kürzer und die bikes werden um viel verstellweg konzipiert. mittlerweile haben mindestens fünf anbieter eine stütze von 200 mm und mehr - irgendwie scheint es ja zu funktionieren!? für mich persönlich ist eben leider eine weitere revive - so zufrieden ich mit ihr auch bin - nur eben keine option mehr.



Braucht man wirklich so viel Verstellweg?

Ich mit meinen 98cm Schrittlänge nutzte meine 185er Revive meist nur zur Hälfte bis ⅔.

An der Eisdiele schaut es natürlich schöner aus, wenn der Sattel kurz über dem Sitzrohr steht.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2019)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Braucht man wirklich so viel Verstellweg?
> 
> Ich mit meinen 98cm Schrittlänge nutzte meine 185er Revive meist nur zur Hälfte bis ⅔.
> 
> An der Eisdiele schaut es natürlich schöner aus, wenn der Sattel kurz über dem Sitzrohr steht.



Einfach am Nutzungsplan arbeiten, dann braucht man auch mehr Verstellweg 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (12. April 2019)

Ich hab meine Revive bisher genau zweimal entlüftet: Bei Erstmontage und dann letztens einmal beim Prüfen des Luftdrucks. Ansonsten auffällig unauffällig, und das Bike steht regelmäßig aufm Kopf oder baumelt auch mal kurz am Montageständer am Sattel. Dabei hab ich aber die Stütze meistens abgesenkt.
Im Park war ich mit der Stütze bisher glaube ich noch nicht, erst im Spätherbst letzten Jahres installiert.


----------



## badbandit (12. April 2019)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Braucht man wirklich so viel Verstellweg?
> 
> Ich mit meinen 98cm Schrittlänge nutzte meine 185er Revive meist nur zur Hälfte bis ⅔.
> 
> An der Eisdiele schaut es natürlich schöner aus, wenn der Sattel kurz über dem Sitzrohr steht.


was braucht man schon wirklich? aber wenn man die wahl hat!?

wenn es steil, ruppig und/oder schnell bergab geht, der sattel ganz unten ist und der sattel trotzdem bedrohlich vor den eiern schleift, so dass man sich denkt: "hoffentlich werde ich nicht abrupt gestoppt", dann wünsche ich mir mehr verstellweg.

warum fährst du eine 185er? reicht nicht einer 100er? oder wozu fährst du überhaupt eine versenkbare stütze?


----------



## badbandit (12. April 2019)

mal eine andere frage zum zug vom triggy: heute habe ich meinen x-ten triggy erhalten und frage mich, welchen durchmesser der beigelegte zug hat!? die üblichen 1,2 mm oder weniger?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir sind vielleicht nicht immer die mit dem besten Marketing und nicht immer die schnellsten und die günstigsten, aber ich sage es immer gerne wieder:
> Wenn wir etwas machen, dann will ich es gleich möglichst richtig machen, und ich möchte nicht, das Kunden für uns die Fehler aufdecken, die wir dann in der nächsten Version beheben können.
> Dass auch wir Fehler machen steht außer Frage. Wir lernen täglich dazu. Aber bei manchen Sachen frage ich mich eben schon von vorne herein, wie so etwas funktionieren soll. Oft bestätigt sich mein Denken dann eben.



Doch, gab ja auch ne zweite Version/running change der Revive weil die erste zu oft Luft gezogen hat.
Genauso der Triggy-Hebel, beim ersten war fast unmöglich einen Zug durchzufädeln ohne aufspleißen, jetzt beim zweiten ists etwas besser.

Meine Revive hat in den 2 Monaten wo ich sie jetzt hab schon mehr Zicken (2-3) als meine Vecnum Moveloc in den 3 Jahren zuvor (0) gemacht zB am Morgen erst einfahren nach 1x entlüften, vorher war der Hebel komplett fest.

@badbandit Sollte der dünnere wie bei SRAM sein, weil die Löcher und Radien immer noch zu klein geraten sind.


----------



## pAn1c (12. April 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> was braucht man schon wirklich? aber wenn man die wahl hat!?
> 
> wenn es steil, ruppig und/oder schnell bergab geht, der sattel ganz unten ist und der sattel trotzdem bedrohlich vor den eiern schleift, so dass man sich denkt: "hoffentlich werde ich nicht abrupt gestoppt", dann wünsche ich mir mehr verstellweg.
> 
> warum fährst du eine 185er? reicht nicht einer 100er? oder wozu fährst du überhaupt eine versenkbare stütze?



Das Frage ich mich auch, bin halt technikbegeistert, fahren kann ich das alles auch ohne Stütze.
Warum? Ich kann es halt.


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Doch, gab ja auch ne zweite Version/running change der Revive weil die erste zu oft Luft gezogen hat.
> Genauso der Triggy-Hebel, beim ersten war fast unmöglich einen Zug durchzufädeln ohne aufspleißen, jetzt beim zweiten ists etwas besser.
> 
> Meine Revive hat in den 2 Monaten wo ich sie jetzt hab schon mehr Zicken (2-3) als meine Vecnum Moveloc in den 3 Jahren zuvor (0) gemacht zB am Morgen erst einfahren nach 1x entlüften, vorher war der Hebel komplett fest.
> ...



Definiere "zu oft", und auch unter welchen Bedingungen? Es kam eben drauf an, wie diese Stütze genutzt wurde, und auch darauf, wie sie abgestellt wurde. Es gibt unzählige Kunden, die selbst die erste stütze nur sehr selten entlüften mussten. Wenn ein Bike aufgehängt wird, kopfüber abgestellt oder liegend transportiert oder abgestellt wurde und dann am besten noch mit halb oder ganz abgesenkter Stütze, ja, dann ist es schon nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass man entlüften musste. Bei einer ganz "normalen" Fahrradtour (auch mit Kuhgattern, denn die gibt´s am Tegernsee reichlich) musste ich noch nie entlüften, auch nicht mit der ersten REVIVE.
Dass wir dann diese kleine smarte Idee hatten, hatte nichts damit zu tun, dass wir nachbessern mussten, oder dass die REVIVE ein Problem hatte. Wir hatten einfach ne gute aber simple Idee um dieses konstruktionsbedingte Verhalten auch noch ziemlich gut "abzuschalten".
Der erste Triggy "rear" war tatsächlich nicht unbedingt der Weisheit letzter Schluss in Sachen Kabelrückführung. Dass war aber auch "nur" eine  Montagesache, die etwas fummelig war und kein Problem an der Funktion des Hebels. Der Hebel an sich funktionierte ja ohne Probleme.
Dass es aber trotzdem montierbar war, sieht man ja auch hier:





Darf ich fragen, was du noch für Probleme, bzw. Zicken mit deiner REVIVE hast, die du seit 2 Monaten dein Eigen nennst?
Das mit dem "Einfahren" erst nach 1 mal entlüften ist altbekannt und trifft dann ein, wenn größere Temperaturunterschiede zwischen Nutzen und Abstellen auftreten. Die Stütze ganz einfach irgendwie ein wenig abgesenkt abzustellen, und nicht vollständig ausgefahren, schafft ganz einfache Abhilfe. Ist aber auch auf Seite 1 hier im Forum und auf unsere Website unter "Troubleshooting" zu finden.


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> @badbandit Sollte der dünnere wie bei SRAM sein, weil die Löcher und Radien immer noch zu klein geraten sind.



Was meinst du damit? Komme gerade nicht mit. Welche Löcher un Radien meinst du?

Wir verwenden eigentlich 1,1mm Züge. Gibt es einen bestimmten Hintergrund der Frage nach dem Durchmesser. Es geht eigentlich jeder Schaltzug, egal ob SRAM oder Shimano oder Jagwire, u.ä.
Ich habe mir beim Wechseln noch nie einen Kopf gemacht. Bei der Schaltung ja, bei der Stütze nehm ich, was gerade da ist.


----------



## badbandit (13. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Komme gerade nicht mit. Welche Löcher un Radien meinst du?
> 
> Wir verwenden eigentlich 1,1mm Züge. Gibt es einen bestimmten Hintergrund der Frage nach dem Durchmesser. Es geht eigentlich jeder Schaltzug, egal ob SRAM oder Shimano oder Jagwire, u.ä.
> Ich habe mir beim Wechseln noch nie einen Kopf gemacht. Bei der Schaltung ja, bei der Stütze nehm ich, was gerade da ist.


der hintergrund meiner frage zum durchmesser des kabels war eigentlich ganz banal. bisher habe ich immer für meine sattelstützen normale shimano-züge verwendet, die glaube ich 1,2mm haben. kürzlich habe ich hier im forum von jemandem gelesen, der erfolgreich die dünneren kabel von sram mit 1,1mm verwendet hat. also habe ich so ein sram-zug mit dem triggy bestellt. ich hatte vergessen, dass dem triggy ein zug beiliegt. dann kann ich den ja genauso gut verbauen.

ich nehme zwar an, dass der vorteil des dünneren zuges eher homöopathisch ist, aber man hat ja sonst keine probleme


----------



## klasse08-15 (14. April 2019)

Ich wollte heute die Sattelstütze ziehen. Sie saß fest. Erst nach richtigem Ziehen und Drehen ging sie los. Der Rahmen ist Carbon und innen glatt. 

Auf der Stütze haben sich richtig verkrustete, fest sitzende Stellen entwickelt. Mit Alkohol ging das kaum ab. Es bröckelt, fühlt sich wie Oxidation an. 

Ich hab jetzt etwas Angst, dass ich die Stütze irgendwann gar nicht mehr rauskriege. Was kann ich da machen?

Viele Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## aufgehts (14. April 2019)

Carbon paste und gelegentlich Mal bewegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (14. April 2019)

Nachtrag,
Streusalz ????


----------



## klasse08-15 (14. April 2019)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Bin zwar auch im Winter ab und an gefahren, aber nicht im Nassen auf der Straße.

Die Stütze guckt nur ein paar cm raus. Deswegen sieht man diesen kleinen Rand. Die ersten 2-3 cm sind recht frei. Erst im tieferen Bereich fängt das an.

Viele Grüße stephan


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2019)

Wie alt ist denn die Stütze? Würde sie auf jeden Fall reklamieren. Das schaut nicht gut aus.


----------



## klasse08-15 (14. April 2019)

Ich hab die Stütze Ende September verbaut. Anfang September gekauft. 

Viele Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2019)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Stütze Ende September verbaut. Anfang September gekauft.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stephan


Wäre interessant zu erfahren, was dabei herauskommt. So ärgerlich es ist.


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. April 2019)

Hat mal jemand den Hub um 10mm reduziert?


----------



## zr0wrk (15. April 2019)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute die Sattelstütze ziehen. Sie saß fest. (...) Der Rahmen ist Carbon (...) Auf der Stütze haben sich richtig verkrustete, fest sitzende Stellen entwickelt. Mit Alkohol ging das kaum ab. Es bröckelt, fühlt sich wie Oxidation an.


Ist es auch. Ich nehme an, du hast du Stütze ohne Fett verbaut. Die elektrochemische Potenzialdifferenz zwischen offenliegenden Carbonfasern (wie sie in einem ausgeriebenen Sattelrohr beinahe zwangsläufig auftreten) und Aluminium ist größer als zwischen Aluminium und Stahl, was auch schon eine korrosionsfreudige Kombination ist. Wenn also Alumium und Carbon aufeinandertreffen, womöglich die Eloxalschicht leicht beschädigt ist (Kratzer) oder sich aufreibt (deswegen in diesem Fall _*keine*_ Carbon-Montagepaste verwenden!), oxidiert in feuchten Umgebungen die Aluminiumoberfläche.


Sackmann schrieb:


> *Einbau: Fett oder Montage-/Carbonpaste?*
> 
> Eine Sattelstütze sollte möglichst mit einem zähen Fett im Rahmen verbaut werden.
> Der Grund hierfür ist das Fett Korrosion und eintretendem Wasser vorbeugt.
> Carbonpasten oder Montagepasten haben meist kleine, harte Partikel, die die Reibung erhöhen aber gleichzeitig die Anodisierung des Rohres abscheuern können. Deshalb sind Pasten zur Reibungserhöhung möglichst zu vermeiden.



*Gegenmaßnahmen:* an den Kontaktflächen Wachs, zähes Fett, möglichst trocken halten.


> Was kann ich da machen?


Ich würde @Sackmann nach einer neuen Hülse fragen oder gleich das Set für die untere Rohreinheit kaufen und verbauen. Kannst du schlimmstenfalls auch machen lassen. Anschließend beim Einbau auf ausreichende Isolation zwischen Rahmen und Stütze achten. Wachs ins Sattelrohr, Fett auf die Stütze, nicht nass stehen lassen.


----------



## Sackmann (15. April 2019)

In diesem Falle kann ich @zr0wrk leider nur zustimmen.
Genau aus diesem Grund wird auch im Manual erwähnt, dass die Stütze mit Fett verbaut wird.
Zuvor hatten wir Carbon-/Montagepaste empfohlen. Diese Paste schützt als aufgetragene Schicht in auch vor Korrosion aber die harten Partikel scheuern eben die Eloxalschickt mit der Zeit blank. Die Beschichtung wird dann heller.
Deshalb empfehlen wir jetzt schon seit langer Zeit Fett und nur in Ausnahmefällen Montagepaste. Nämlich dann, wenn die Stütze mit Fett nicht ausreichend geklemmt werden kann. Dies tritt meist nur dann auf, wenn das Sitzrohr nicht sauber und maßhaltig ausgerieben ist.


----------



## klasse08-15 (15. April 2019)

Perfekt, danke! Das wusste ich nicht. Carbonrahmen fahre ich seit 2012 und so Probleme hatte ich da nicht. Nun gut. Ich werde erst mal alles gründlich reinigen. Dann werde ich entscheiden, was ich mache. 

Viele Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (16. April 2019)

Besser "engineerte" Carbonrahmen haben im Sattelrohr eine Opferlage Glas, damit nichts korrodieren kann.


----------



## imkreisdreher (23. April 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand den Hub um 10mm reduziert?


Das Thema ist bei mir noch immer aktuell, hat da jemand schon was getestet?

Edit: Wenn ich die Kolbenstange kürze, Gewinde dran, dann wäre es zwar nicht reversibel, aber würde zumindest meinen Zweck erfüllen. Die Kolbenstange bekäme man sicherlich auch als Ersatzteil. Meine Alternativen sind noch die Nivo und die OneUp V2, mit den Nachteilen zu teuer oder Ansteuerung per Hülle und nicht wartungsfähige Kartusche.
Meine Fox Transfer hat nun das Reverb-Syndrom, will ich loswerden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2019)

Ich habe heute das zweite Mal einen Service und damit auch das 2. Mal das Umbauen des Stützendurchmessers durchgeführt. Wie schon beim 1. Mal war das Prozedere sehr einfach. Was mich aber gewundert hat, da ich die Führungsstifte erneut benutzt habe: Ist es normal, dass diese leicht verbogen sind? Ist mir das letzte Mal nicht aufgefallen, da ich neue hatte und die Alten gleich im Müll landeten. 

Darüber hinaus habe ich nach 2 Jahren das erste Mal die Stütze aufgepumpt.  Es waren 150psi drin. War auf dem Trail gar nicht so aufgefallen. Jetzt ist sie wieder auf den normalen 250psi und fährt auch zackig aus.

Mal eine Frage hierzu. In der Werkstatt sind es gerade 10°C. Wie verhält es sich mit dem Druck, wenn es 35°C werden? Ist dann ein Anstieg von über 10 psi auf den maximal zulässigen Druck zu erwarten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> *Mal eine Frage hierzu. In der Werkstatt sind es gerade 10°C. Wie verhält es sich mit dem Druck, wenn es 35°C werden? Ist dann ein Anstieg von über 10 psi auf den maximal zulässigen Druck zu erwarten?*


Noch mal nachgefragt.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Mai 2019)

Das wird kein Problem darstellen.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. Mai 2019)

@Sacki

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, habe aber nichts gefunden. Daher - hast du schon mal über Sattelklemmschalen mit offset für die Revive nachgedacht. Die Sitzwinkel der aktuellen Bikes werden immer steiler, das ist es oftmals nicht mehr möglich den Sattel weit genug nach hinten zu schieben - eine Sattelklemmung mit 1 cm Setback wäre da schon hilfreich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (3. Mai 2019)

Offset-Klemmschalen sind momentan nicht angedacht.
Allerdings sind sich die Konstruteure der steilen Sitzwinkel durchaus sehr bewusst und sie sind sich auch bewusst, dass es quasi keine Stützen mit Offset Köpfen gibt. 
Was ich sagen will: Man hat sich bei den Sitzwinkeln schon etwas gedacht, und sollte davon ausgehen können, dass diese Sitzwinkel dem Einsatzbereich angepasst sind und auch für die breite Masse funktionieren. 
Ich war auch flachere Sitzwinkel gewohnt, aber ich komme mittlerweile sehr gut mit 75-76° Sitzwinkeln zurecht bei ebenfalls sehr steilen realen Sitzwinkeln von teilweise über 72-73°.
Natürlich gibt es auch Biker, die einen flacheren Sitzwinkel wollen oder brauchen, aber dann muss man eben in erster Hinsicht einen Rahmen mit passenden Maßen auswählen. Eine Stütze sollte nicht dazu dienen, nicht passende Geometrien zu kompensieren. Extreme Sattelstellungen tun einer Stütze nicht gut.


----------



## zotty (9. Mai 2019)

habe gestern kleinen Service durchgeführt. drei fragen dazu.
1.ist das normal das der kleine Sprengring der Hub Stange locker sitzt? beim entfernen war mir das nicht aufgefallen
2.bei Kontrolle Luftdruck ist ein wenig öl raus geblasen? ist das problematisch?
3. nach dem Service kommt die stütze mit einem Luft Geräusch heraus? war vorher nicht kann das zu Problemen führen?


----------



## aibeekey (16. Mai 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Besser "engineerte" Carbonrahmen haben im Sattelrohr eine Opferlage Glas, damit nichts korrodieren kann.




Dann scheinen besser engineerte stützen wohl auch eine hochwertigere Eloxal Schicht zu haben. Meine identisch trocken verbaute Reverb sah nach 2 Jahren nicht so aus, wie die Revive nach einem Jahr. Reverb: wie neu, Revive: weiße Flecken.
Zum Glück habe ich es rechtzeitig bemerkt und nun auch fett aufgetragen. Sieht daher nicht ganz so schlimm aus, wie auf dem Bild oben, aber leicht festgebacken war sie auch schon. Ärgerlich ist es dennoch, da definitiv bei anderen stützen nicht der Fall! Beide Stützen bin ich bei gleichem Bedingungen gefahren und habe auch mein Putzverhalten nicht geändert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Dann scheinen besser engineerte stützen wohl auch eine hochwertigere Eloxal Schicht zu haben. Meine identisch trocken verbaute Reverb sah nach 2 Jahren nicht so aus, wie die Revive nach einem Jahr. Reverb: wie neu, Revive: weiße Flecken.
> Zum Glück habe ich es rechtzeitig bemerkt und nun auch fett aufgetragen. Sieht daher nicht ganz so schlimm aus, wie auf dem Bild oben, aber leicht festgebacken war sie auch schon. Ärgerlich ist es dennoch, da definitiv bei anderen stützen nicht der Fall! Beide Stützen bin ich bei gleichem Bedingungen gefahren und habe auch mein Putzverhalten nicht geändert.


Ist das nicht egal, wie die Stütze IM Rahmen ausschaut?


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist das nicht egal, wie die Stütze IM Rahmen ausschaut?



+1


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist das nicht egal, wie die Stütze IM Rahmen ausschaut?


Nicht, wenn sie festgammelt oder sich in der Endkonsequenz ganz auflöst. Darum geht es hier ja.


----------



## weezeewee (25. Mai 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ein bekanntes Problem bei den Sqlabsätteln.
> Hatte ich bei mir auch (KS Lev) nachdem ich die Sattelnase neu ausgerichtet hatte und mit weniger Drehmoment angezogen habe, war das knacken weg.
> Ich glaube es liegt daran das man das Sattelgestell verspannt.
> Bei meiner Revive mit dem Sqlab Sattel ist bis jetzt alles ruhig



Habe genau dieselbe Kombo u dasselbe Problem. Habe aktuell den Sattel waagerecht ausgerichtet u mit 9nm angezogen. Mot wieviel nm hattest du Erfolg?


----------



## Orakel (26. Mai 2019)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich ziehe an der Stütze die Schrauben nach gefühl an.


----------



## JayF (26. Mai 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Habe genau dieselbe Kombo u dasselbe Problem. Habe aktuell den Sattel waagerecht ausgerichtet u mit 9nm angezogen. Mot wieviel nm hattest du Erfolg?



Moin, laut Manual liegt das Anzugsmoment bei 7nm.


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Juni 2019)

Mich würde interessieren, warum man den Zug an der Stütze nicht direkt, also ohne Tonne einhängen kann. Ich sehe dafür keinen Grund.
@Sackmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (7. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich sehe dafür keinen Grund.


Aber welche Vorteil hätte das?


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Juni 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Aber welche Vorteil hätte das?


man bräuchte keine Tonne. Andersrum gefragt, warum eben mit spezieller Tonne? Der größte Teil der Hebel hat eh eine Klemmung.


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Juni 2019)

Aber so rum gibt's am Hebel den cleaneren Look...


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Was mich aber gewundert hat, da ich die Führungsstifte erneut benutzt habe: Ist es normal, dass diese leicht verbogen sind? Ist mir das letzte Mal nicht aufgefallen, da ich neue hatte und die Alten gleich im Müll landeten.


Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren. Ich habe bei r2 ein Foto vom Service Kit entdeckt. Dort sind die neuen Stifte auch schon verbogen. Scheint also normal zu sein.


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Juni 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren. Ich habe bei r2 ein Foto vom Service Kit entdeckt. Dort sind die neuen Stifte auch schon verbogen. Scheint also normal zu sein.


Meine waren aus einer nagelneuen Revive (erster Service) auch leicht verbogen. Dachte erst ich hab beim Ausbau irgendwas falsch gemacht, aber geht ja im Prinzip nicht. Vllt wird die leichte Biegung ja benötigt, damit die Stifte nicht in den Führungen nach unten rutschen ? Aber sollten sie ja wegen dem Fett egtl nicht ...


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Juni 2019)

ich vermute mal, dadurch wird wirksam Klappern verhindert


----------



## wherewedroppin (22. Juni 2019)

hier stand Müll


----------



## wherewedroppin (22. Juni 2019)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Revive im Winter aus? Ein Kollege mit RS Reverb hat im Winter Probleme beim Ausfahren der Stütze.


----------



## Kriesel (22. Juni 2019)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Revive im Winter aus?



Ich hatte in den letzten zwei Wintern keine Probleme. Die Ansteuerung über einen Zug statt Hydraulik macht sie weniger anfällig als die Reverb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (22. Juni 2019)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Ich habe seit wenigen Wochen eine Revive am Fahrrad und bisher 2 mal ohne nachzudenken den Sattel ausgerichtet ohne die Sattelklemme zu lösen. Es war gerade noch locker genug um den Sattel ohne starken Kraftaufwand zu drehen.
> Nun stelle ich mir die frage, ob das irgendetwas in der s
> Sattelstütze beschädigt haben kann?


Naja, ob du damit was beschädigt hast, kann dir hier im Forum wohl keiner sagen.
Prinzipiell sollte man aber eine Teleskopstütze nicht "gerade drehen", ohne die Sattelklemme zu lösen, aber du hast ja auch mittlerweile festgestellt, dass das nicht unbedingt clever war.
Also nochmal kurz zum Mitschreiben für alle: Tut bitte nicht einfach eine geklemmte Sattelstütze im Rahmen verdrehen!


----------



## DMLRUS (23. Juni 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Naja, ob du damit was beschädigt hast, kann dir hier im Forum wohl keiner sagen.
> Prinzipiell sollte man aber eine Teleskopstütze nicht "gerade drehen", ohne die Sattelklemme zu lösen, aber du hast ja auch mittlerweile festgestellt, dass das nicht unbedingt clever war.
> Also nochmal kurz zum Mitschreiben für alle: Tut bitte nicht einfach eine geklemmte Sattelstütze im Rahmen verdrehen!




Ich würde den Beitrag ergänzen.

Bitte drauf hinweisen dass die sämtliche Haustiere nicht mit der Mikrowelle getrocknet werden dürfen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juni 2019)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Revive im Winter aus? Ein Kollege mit RS Reverb hat im Winter Probleme beim Ausfahren der Stütze.


Ich habe sie seit zwei Wintern. Die Reverb war ein Graus bei Kälte. Total langsam ausgefahren. Die Revive ist im Winter auch langsamer aber nicht so, dass es stören würde. 

Eine geklemmte Stütze verdrehen?  Das würde mir nicht mal mit einer normalen Stütze in den Sinn kommen.


----------



## Donstephano (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier im Thema weiter vorn etwas von Korrosion am Schaft der BY gelesen, wenn man Carbonpaste zwischen die Stütze und das Sitzrohr macht.
Bei mir war natürlich ab Werk schon diese Paste drin, die ich daraufhin direkt durch ein zähes Lagerfett ausgetauscht habe.

Nun zur Frage:  Gibt es Fette, die das Carbon angreifen? Falls ja, welche wären zu vermeiden? Mein Fett heißt "E-G01+" und ist von Exustar

Hier ein Link dazu: https://www.ebay.de/itm/EXUSTAR-Lag...itm=192743254822&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## -mo- (3. Juli 2019)

@Sackmann :
gibt es aus Deiner Sicht Probleme bei der Montage eines Anhängers (a la Mule) an der Revive?
Danke und Gruß,
Moritz


----------



## Sackmann (5. Juli 2019)

Definiere: "Probleme".
Sichere Funktion und Stabilität kann ich jedenfalls nicht garantieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buteo82 (8. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

Meine Revive der ersten generation hat kürzlich angefangen entsetzlich zu knarzen (ist sicher nicht der sattel oder die klemme, beides getauscht, problem bleibt bestehen). Ich hatte irgendwas im Kopf, dass es hier im Thread schon Fragen zu diesem Problem gab, bzw, dass dieses Problem bei der ersten Generation des öfteren auftrat. Weiss noch jemand ob und wie das behoben werden kann?

danke


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Juli 2019)

In bestimmten Montagepositionen des Sattels können die Schrauben an der Klemme reiben, so dass ein Knarzen entsteht, meine ich mich zu erinnern.


----------



## FloriLori (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Sattelstütze. Bei meiner heutigen Tour stand der Sattel nach dem Absenken schief. Ich hatte erst die Vermutung, dass die Sattelklemme locker sei. Ich habe diese dann geöffnet, den Sattel ausgerichtet und die Klemme wieder angezogen. Nach einiger Zeit trat das Problem dann wieder auf. So wie ich es sehe ist das untere Rohr der Sattelstütze noch an Ort und Stelle aber der versenkbar Teil ist verdreht sich gelegentlich nach dem Absenken. 

Normalerweise würde ich die Stütze jetzt einschicken, da diese erst vor einigen Monaten im Servie war. Mein Problem ist nur,dass ich Freitag in den Urlaub zum Biken fahre. Kann ein kleiner Service, inkl Wechsel der Messing Stifte, das Problem beheben? 
Ich habe noch ein Service Kit zuhause und könnte den Service dann noch vor dem Urlaub durchführen.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (9. Juli 2019)

Das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor, wahrscheinlich hat die Klebeverbindung zwischen Klemmkopf und oberer Rohreinheit (die sind miteinander verschraubt und verklebt) gelöst. Das müßte dann neu verklebt werden, ob du das selber machen kannst kann ich nicht beurteilen...


----------



## -mo- (9. Juli 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Definiere: "Probleme".
> Sichere Funktion und Stabilität kann ich jedenfalls nicht garantieren.



Gewährleistungszeitraum ist rum; geht mir nicht um garantieren...war nur die Frage nach einer technischen Einschätzung (Funktional bei Anhänger-Kupplung als "weitere Klemung" an Sattelstütze) ...
Passt schon; ich werde es einfach ausprobieren.
Gruß Moritz


----------



## Sackmann (10. Juli 2019)

Donstephano schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe hier im Thema weiter vorn etwas von Korrosion am Schaft der BY gelesen, wenn man Carbonpaste zwischen die Stütze und das Sitzrohr macht.
> Bei mir war natürlich ab Werk schon diese Paste drin, die ich daraufhin direkt durch ein zähes Lagerfett ausgetauscht habe.
> ...



In der Regel sollten Fette, die für Fahrräder geeigent das Carbon nicht angeifen, den Fette können ja an unterschiedlichen Orten am Bike eingesetzte werden (z.B. Sitz des Steuersatzes). Carbonpasten/friction pastes basieren je ebenfalls meist auf Fetten.


----------



## Donstephano (10. Juli 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> In der Regel sollten Fette, die für Fahrräder geeigent das Carbon nicht angeifen, den Fette können ja an unterschiedlichen Orten am Bike eingesetzte werden (z.B. Sitz des Steuersatzes). Carbonpasten/friction pastes basieren je ebenfalls meist auf Fetten.



Hallo,

vielen Dank. Es ist aber ein allgemeines Kugellager Fett, also kein spezielles für Fahrräder. Habe noch ein anderes allgemeines Fett von Nigrin, aber das wäre auch nicht speziell für Fahrräder...


----------



## Sackmann (10. Juli 2019)

Also ich persönlich verwende seit Jahren Lagerfett:
*Autol Top 2000*
oder aber
*Fuchs Lagermeister 300 Plus*
Beider Fette sind sehr zäh und halten Wasser gut ab. Diese Fette sind sehr günstig und kommen bei mir quasi überall an Rahmen- und Nabenlagern zum Einsatz. Ebenso schmiere ich damit meine Sattelstütze ein, bevor sie in den Rahmen kommt.

Hier sind ein paar Interessante Beiträge, in dene sogar von der Bike von Carbonpaste an der Sattelstütze abgeraten wird.








						Carbon: Fetten oder nicht fetten?
					

Leser fragen, BIKE-Experten antworten: Diesmal geht es um das Fetten von Sattelstützen und Lenkern aus Carbon.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				








						Fett beim Lagerwechsel - für Carbon geeignet
					

Hallo, ich möchte meine Kugellager des Hinterbaus wechseln. Vor dem Einpressen der Lager sollte man die Lageraufnahmen ja etwas fetten, damit sie sich mit der Zeit nicht festfressen. Hat jemand einen Tipp, welches Fett für Carbonrahmen geeignet ist? Beispielsweise Shimano Anti Seize?




					www.mtb-news.de
				











						Leidiges Thema: Fett und Carbon
					

Hallo,  das Thema wird in den Foren zwar immer angesprochen, aber man findet eigentlich nirgends eine definitive Aussage.  Mein Steuersatz knarzt und da die Lager direkt in Carbom eingelegt sind (keine Einpressschalen) und eine Vollcarbongabel dabei ist, habe ich natürlich?? kein Fett zur...




					www.rennrad-news.de
				




Alle verlinkten Angaben und Kommentare ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Donstephano (11. Juli 2019)

Donstephano schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank. Es ist aber ein allgemeines Kugellager Fett, also kein spezielles für Fahrräder. Habe noch ein anderes allgemeines Fett von Nigrin, aber das wäre auch nicht speziell für Fahrräder...





Sackmann schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich verwende seit Jahren Lagerfett:
> *Autol Top 2000*
> oder aber
> *Fuchs Lagermeister 300 Plus*
> ...



Vielen Dank  Dann werde ich mich mal nach diesen Fetten umschauen
Schöne Grüße
Stephan


----------



## FloriLori (12. Juli 2019)

Ich muss an dieser Stelle nochmal mein Kompliment an Sacki aussprechen. Er hat noch persönlich Kontakt aufgenommen und wir konnten das Problem zusammen lösen. 

Meine Stütze hat schon wirklich viel mitgemacht und hat sich echt bewährt. Kein Vergleich zu einer Reverb etc. Also ich kann die echt empfehlen! 

Finde man sollte auch positives hervorheben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (12. Juli 2019)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, ich warte seit 2 Wochen auf Rückmeldung zu nem kleinen Anliegen per eMail ;-) Vielleicht im Spam gelandet    Ist aber nicht so tragisch da es eh nichts eiliges war


----------



## Sackmann (12. Juli 2019)

Schick mir doch dein Anliegen per PN nochmal durch, und sag dort auch deine E-Mail Adresse, dann kann ich da mal nachsehen, wo die E-Mail gelandet ist.


----------



## Sackmann (12. Juli 2019)

Ein Update für unser beliebetes REVIVE Kondom gibt es auch zu vermelden.
Der Willy hat einen großen Bruder für Bikes mit 34.9er Stützendurchmesser.
Außerdem haben wir auch eine komplett neue Spritzgussform für den "kleinen" Willy gemacht, der nun mit anderem/edlerem Finish, stabiler und dazu noch zweifarbig daherkommt, damit man unser Logo auch schön erkennen kann.


----------



## Axl_S (12. Juli 2019)

Servus,
meine Revive (2,5 Jahre alt) muss inzwischen sehr oft resettet werden. Ich würde daher gerne einen kompletten Kartuschenservice machen und die Dichtungen austauschen. Ich kann nur das empfohlene Öl (MOBIL DTE 10 EXCEL 15) nirgends in kleinen Mengen finden. Jemand ne Idee wo man das auftreiben kann oder vielleicht einen Tipp für eine Alternative?


----------



## GiorgioT (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo @Sackmann ,

hat sich der 2-fach Hebel geändert ? Hatte heute eine Revive in den Fingern, bei die der Zug offenbar am Hebel geklemmt werden muss (also ohne 'Kopf'). Bei der ersten Version wurde doch der 'Kopf' in den Hebel eingehängt?

Ich finde im Netz irgendwie nichts zu dieser offensichtlich neuen Version...

Siehe auch Bilder im Anhang, 'neu' und 'alt'

Gruß Georg


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (17. Juli 2019)

Man kann den Zug am neuen Hebel aber auch so wie an dem alten befestigen.


----------



## Sackmann (18. Juli 2019)

Der 2-by Hebel ist neu, ja. Die Bilder auf der Website und die Beschreibungen müssen wir bei Gelegenheit mal anpassen.
Wir haben ihn geändert um ihn mit *allen* Stützen auf dem Markt kompatibel zu machen. Viele Stützen haben den Zugnippel ja an der Stützenseite und Klemmen den Zug am Remote. Damit funktioniert der 2-by nun ebenfalls problemlos.

Um ihn mit Stützen zu verwenden, die, wie bei der REVIVE, den Nippel vom Schaltzug normalerweise am Hebel haben geht man am einfachsten folgendermaßen vor:

1. Tonnenmutter auf den Zuf aufschieben, bis kurz vor den Nippel.
2. Dann Tonnenmutter klemmen und den orignalen Zugnippel hinter der Tonnenmutter einfach abzwicken.
3. Zug kann dann vorne am Hebel einfach geklemmt werden.

Das ist für die Montage, gerade für´s spätere genaue Ablängen einfacher, als den Nippel vorne zu haben. Beim 2-by Hebel könnte man den Nippel vorne auch einhängen, allerdings, ist das nicht optimal oder gedacht.
Beim Triggy ist eine Klemmung vorne nun ebenfalls möglich, und ich mache das bei all meinen Stützen so, weil´s einfach zu montieren ist.
Wie gesagt, der Trick ist nur, den originalen Nippel abzuschneiden.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (21. Juli 2019)

Hi,

kurze Frage: Ich habe meine Revive 3 mal resetet bei gedrücktem Remotehebel. Unwissenheit ... jaja. Hat das irgend einen negativen Effekt? Es war etwas Öl am Tauchrohr nach der letzten Tour ....

Danke für Antworten


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juli 2019)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Revive 3 mal resetet bei gedrücktem Remotehebel. (...) Hat das irgend einen negativen Effekt?


Führt halt u.U. nicht zum gewünschten Effekt. Sonst nichts.


> Es war etwas Öl am Tauchrohr nach der letzten Tour.


Sicherlich nicht deswegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DMLRUS (31. Juli 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> In diesem Thema soll es um unsere REVIVE gehen, und ich werde versuche, alle relevanten Informationen, Fragen, Daten, Fakten, die im Laufe dieses Threads aufkommen* in diesem ersten Beitrag festzuhalten*, damit man nicht immer wieder suchen muss, wo das denn nun zu finden war.
> Glaubt mir: Es gibt nicht Nervigeres, als alles immer und immer wieder erklären zu müssen.
> 
> Ab hier geht´s los, viel Spaß
> ...



Super Anleitung. Danke.

Ich habe Frage bezüglich schrauben für die Sattel Klemme. Meine revive ist vor der ersten Generation. Neulich musste ich Befestigung  schrauben erneuern  Die neuen schrauben sind schwarz und haben torx statt innen Sechskant. Ist das mit Absicht? Mass ist identisch mit alten schrauben.


----------



## leil1987 (4. August 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ein Update für unser beliebetes REVIVE Kondom gibt es auch zu vermelden.
> Der Willy hat einen großen Bruder für Bikes mit 34.9er Stützendurchmesser.
> Außerdem haben wir auch eine komplett neue Spritzgussform für den "kleinen" Willy gemacht, der nun mit anderem/edlerem Finish, stabiler und dazu noch zweifarbig daherkommt, damit man unser Logo auch schön erkennen kann.
> Anhang anzeigen 884030
> ...



Hallo Leute,
mir gefällt der Willy optisch sehr gut und auch die Funktion könnte ich für mein bike gut gebrauchen. Ich würde ihn gerne mit der Squeezy Sattelklemme von bikeyoke einsetzen. Jetzt meine Frage: wie einfach kann man den Willy wieder runter machen, um an die Sattelklemme zu kommen? Wie praktikabel ist es, das alle  2-4 Wochen mal zu machen?

Für den Service auf dem Montageständer klemme ich mein Fahrrad gerne am unteren Rohr der Teleskopstütze und muss daher meine Stütze ein wenig aus dem Rahmen ziehen. 

Danke für eure geteilten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2019)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Super Anleitung. Danke.
> 
> Ich habe Frage bezüglich schrauben für die Sattel Klemme. Meine revive ist vor der ersten Generation. Neulich musste ich Befestigung  schrauben erneuern  Die neuen schrauben sind schwarz und haben torx statt innen Sechskant. Ist das mit Absicht? Mass ist identisch mit alten schrauben.



Ja, das ist mit Absicht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. August 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Meine hat jetzt Dauer-SAG von paar mm wie ne Reverb (trotz Entlüften) und fährt brutal langsam aus, auch mit korrigiertem Luftdruck.





Sackmann schrieb:


> Hatten wir diesbezüglich schonmal Kontakt? Dieses geschilderte Problem würde mich persönlich interessieren.



Meine Revive 160 30,9 lässt sich mit der Entlüftungsfunktion nicht mehr komplett entlüften, sie hat immer wenigstens 1-5mm SAG, also so wie eine Reverb.
Was noch funktioniert ist von zB 5cm SAG auf eben die 1-5mm zu kommen.

Außerdem fährt sie langsam aus, auch jetzt nachdem ich, natürlich brav mit dem hauseigenen Bikeyoke-Adapter den Luftdruck wieder auf Maximal hochgefahren habe.

Ich wiege keine 70kg, die Stütze ist erst ein paar (<6) Monate alt. Einschicken kann ich erst nach der Saison oder so, hab keine zweite.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. August 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Meine Revive (...) hat immer wenigstens 1-5mm SAG, also so wie eine Reverb. (...) Außerdem fährt sie langsam aus, auch jetzt nachdem ich, natürlich brav mit dem hauseigenen Bikeyoke-Adapter den Luftdruck wieder auf Maximal hochgefahren habe.


Hast du schon mal den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread gelesen und die einzelnen Punkte abgecheckt?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. August 2019)

Bedeutet also besser gehts nicht? mei...dann kann man ja gleich Reverb fahren was den SAG angeht

Und das andere

*Sattelklemme klemmt die Sattelstütze zu stark.*
Ist ein Giant mit der zwei-Schraubenklemme und hat bei der Moveloc funktioniert und ja auch schon ne Weile mit der Revive.
Also bliebe noch das...

*Schaumstoffring ist verklebt*
* Das untere Rohr ist intern verdeckt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. August 2019)

Kann man auch zB die Wolftooth-Schelle verwenden?
https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Ersatzschelle-fuer-ReMote-Hebel-318-mm 

Der windigen Kunststoffschelle ist schon eine Nase abgebrochen, jetzt sitzt der Hebel nicht mehr fest in der Schelle


----------



## Sackmann (9. August 2019)

Wenn du dir die von dir verlinkte Wolftooth Schelle ansiehst, dann wirst du schnell feststellen, sass das irgendwie überhaupt nicht funktionieren, kann, oder? Wie willst du denn den Triggy daran montieren? Ich verstehe deshalb die Frage nicht.

Irgendwie gefällt mir dein Unterton nicht, der auch schon im One-Up Thread durchgedrungen ist. Jeder darf enttäuscht sein und das auch öfffentlich kundtun, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, wie es soll. 
Aber es wäre doch schön, wenn du dich nicht so abfällig über ein Produkt ausdrücken würdest wenn es nicht angebracht ist.
Wir haben mittlerweile knapp 30.000 Stützen produziert, davon sind sicherlich über 20.000 Stützen mit dieser windigen Schelle ausgeliefert worden und ich kann mich ganz ehrlich nicht erinnern, wann es das letzte Mal ein Problem mit dieser Schelle gab. Ich habe irgendwie vage in Erinnerung, dass es vielleicht ein oder zwei Mal irgendwas gab, weiß aber nicht mehr, was das war.
Selbst ohne dieses Hintergrundwissen, wüsste ich aber nicht, was an der Schelle als "windig" zu bezeichnen wäre. 
Im Gegenteil dazu steht, dass wir mittlerweile sehr viele Händler und Endkunden haben, die begeistert von der Schelle sind, und sie auch als Einzelteil sehr oft bestellt wird, weil sie günstig und einfach zu weil sie funktioniert, günstig und einfach zu montieren ist.

Bezüglich deines Problems mit der REVIVE kannst die Stütze gerne zu mir schicken und ich seh' mir das mal an. 
Wie auch schon im anderen Thread erwähnt, nützt es genau dem einen Kunden mit einem Problem persönlich herzlich wenig, wenn ich ihm erzähle, dass unsere Reklame/Garantiequote, bei lediglich knapp über einem Prozent liegt, was ein fantastischer Wert ist.
Und weil ich weiß, wie ärgerlich es für jeden einzelnen Kunden ist, wenn er ein Problem mit einem doch ach so hochgelobten Produkt hat, bedauere ich auch jeden einzelnen Fall!
Leider ist es aber so, dass selbst das beste Produkt nicht unfehlbar ist und bei einem Suspension-/Hydraulikprodukt immer mal was sein kann. Das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache
Nichtsdestotrotz arbeiten wir daran, unser Produkt immer weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## zr0wrk (9. August 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Kann man auch zB die Wolftooth-Schelle verwenden?





Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die von dir verlinkte Wolftooth Schelle ansiehst, dann wirst du schnell feststellen, sass das irgendwie überhaupt nicht funktionieren, kann, oder?


Es funktionieren alle Schellen, die SRAM-kompatibel sind. Also außer der Originalschelle auch die von SRAM, CARBONICE oder REVERSE oder was weiß ich. Außerdem funktionieren alle Arten von Matchmakern, Shiftmixen, MixMastern oder wie immer diese Adapter heißen, sofern sie für die Befestigung eines SRAM-Schalthebels vorgesehen sind.


----------



## Arcbound (9. August 2019)

Die Schelle ist alles andere als windig   
Hat bei mir schon den ein oder anderen Sturz überlebt. Aber man sollte sie eben auch wie Bremshebel nur gerade so fest anziehen, dass sie sich per Hand nicht verdrehen lässt.


----------



## Kiefer (26. August 2019)

Hallo

Vielleicht wurde das auch hier schon besprochen ?
Kann ich den Shimano SL-MT800 Hebel auch mit meiner Magura Trail Carbon kombinieren.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Antwort für mich.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## zr0wrk (30. August 2019)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde das auch hier schon besprochen? Kann ich den Shimano SL-MT800 Hebel auch mit meiner Magura Trail Carbon kombinieren.


Hat das irgendwas mit der BikeYoke Revive zu tun? Wenn die Frage irgendwo besprochen wurde, dann sicherlich nicht hier.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2019)

Ich habe eine Frage. Sollte ich nach 2 Jahren Nutzung einen großen Service machen auch wenn die Stütze noch tadellos funktioniert? Zwei kleine Services habe ich schon gemacht.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2019)

Never change a runnig System 

G.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Never change a runnig System
> 
> G.


Bin ich auch für aber vielleicht gibt es einen Punkt an dem etwas dann schneller verschleißt.


----------



## cristox (4. September 2019)

Hallo!

Wo bekommt man das Hydrauliköl von Mobil in kleinen Gebinden?
In deutschlands Onlineshops finde ich nur 100l Fässer oder 20l Eimer.
Da ausdrücklich dieses Öl empfohlen und ab Werk benutzt wird, möchte ich kein anderes nutzen.

Die Frage wurde schon mehrfach gestellt, aber nie beantwortet.

P.s.: Macht es nicht Sinn, das Öl in sinnvoller Gebindegröße (evtl. sogar mit Additiv versetzt) von Bikeyoke aus anzubieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. September 2019)

Ahoi, kurze Frage mit der Hoffnung auf gnädige Beantwortung auch wenn ich nicht das komplette Foum durchgelesen habe ob's schon irgendwo steht 

Meine Rivive (Version 2 mit der Membran)  muss letztens quasi jeden Tag mindestens einmal entlüftet werden. Aus- und Einfahrgeschwindigkeit ist sehr "variabel" trotz korrektem Luftdruck (nachdem man sie ein paar Mal benutzt hat läuft sie schneller, beim ersten Mal in Zeitlupe). Zu Anfang musste ich sie ein Jahr lang überhaupt garnie entlüften/resetten.
Reicht es, einen Service nach Videoanleitung selbst durchzuführen, oder kann ich mir das sparen und gleich einschicken (v.a. das mit dem dauernden Entlüften macht mich stutzig)?


----------



## Dämon__ (8. September 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ahoi, kurze Frage mit der Hoffnung auf gnädige Beantwortung auch wenn ich nicht das komplette Foum durchgelesen habe ob's schon irgendwo steht
> 
> Meine Rivive (Version 2 mit der Membran)  muss letztens quasi jeden Tag mindestens einmal entlüftet werden. Aus- und Einfahrgeschwindigkeit ist sehr "variabel" trotz korrektem Luftdruck (nachdem man sie ein paar Mal benutzt hat läuft sie schneller, beim ersten Mal in Zeitlupe). Zu Anfang musste ich sie ein Jahr lang überhaupt garnie entlüften/resetten.
> Reicht es, einen Service nach Videoanleitung selbst durchzuführen, oder kann ich mir das sparen und gleich einschicken (v.a. das mit dem dauernden Entlüften macht mich stutzig)?


Schnelle Problembehebung
  Meine Stütze fährt trotz korrekt eingestelltem Druck nur sehr langsam aus, oder meine Stütze ruckelt beim Ausfahren, besonders auf den letzen Zentimetern.
Kontrolliere zunächst deine Sattelklemme auf korrekten Sitz und korrekte Klemmung. Manche Sattelklemmen klemmen/ quetschen das Sitzrohr derart, dass das untere Rohr der Sattelstütze ebenfalls verformt wird. Klemme deine Sattelklemme immer nur so stark, dass die Sattelstütze sich beim normalen Fahren gerade nicht im Sitzrohr bewegt und überschreite dabei nicht 5Nm Anzugsmoment an der Sattelklemme.
Falls dies nicht der Grund war, muss dies nicht unbedingt bedeuten, dass deine REVIVE einen kompletten Service benötigt. Am unteren Ende der Stütze sind kleine Löcher, die die Stütze beim Ein- und Ausfahren Atmen lassen. Diese Löcher sind auf der Innenseite von einem Schaumstoffring bedeckt, der luftdurchlässig ist und verhindert, dass grober Schmutz und Wasser zu leicht eindringen können. Wenn dieser Schaumstoffring zu viel Öl und/oder Fett oder Wasser aufgenommen hat, dann können diese Löcher verstopft werden und die Luft kann nicht mehr schnell genug aus- oder einströmen. Die Folge ist, dass deine Stütze langsamer ausfährt, und vielleicht sogar kurz stehenbleibt, und sie auch schwerer zu komprimieren ist.
Beheben kannst du dies ganz einfach, indem du den großen Sicherungsring am unteren Ende der Stütze entfernst und dann das äußere Rohr nach oben schiebst. Du kannst dann den Schaumstoffring ganz einfach reinigen und dann das Rohr wieder mit dem Sicherungsring fixieren. Danach sollte deine Stütze wieder ganz geschmeidig laufen.


----------



## scylla (8. September 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Schnelle Problembehebung
> Meine Stütze fährt trotz korrekt eingestelltem Druck nur sehr langsam aus, oder meine Stütze ruckelt beim Ausfahren, besonders auf den letzen Zentimetern.
> Kontrolliere zunächst deine Sattelklemme auf korrekten Sitz und korrekte Klemmung. Manche Sattelklemmen klemmen/ quetschen das Sitzrohr derart, dass das untere Rohr der Sattelstütze ebenfalls verformt wird. Klemme deine Sattelklemme immer nur so stark, dass die Sattelstütze sich beim normalen Fahren gerade nicht im Sitzrohr bewegt und überschreite dabei nicht 5Nm Anzugsmoment an der Sattelklemme.
> Falls dies nicht der Grund war, muss dies nicht unbedingt bedeuten, dass deine REVIVE einen kompletten Service benötigt. Am unteren Ende der Stütze sind kleine Löcher, die die Stütze beim Ein- und Ausfahren Atmen lassen. Diese Löcher sind auf der Innenseite von einem Schaumstoffring bedeckt, der luftdurchlässig ist und verhindert, dass grober Schmutz und Wasser zu leicht eindringen können. Wenn dieser Schaumstoffring zu viel Öl und/oder Fett oder Wasser aufgenommen hat, dann können diese Löcher verstopft werden und die Luft kann nicht mehr schnell genug aus- oder einströmen. Die Folge ist, dass deine Stütze langsamer ausfährt, und vielleicht sogar kurz stehenbleibt, und sie auch schwerer zu komprimieren ist.
> Beheben kannst du dies ganz einfach, indem du den großen Sicherungsring am unteren Ende der Stütze entfernst und dann das äußere Rohr nach oben schiebst. Du kannst dann den Schaumstoffring ganz einfach reinigen und dann das Rohr wieder mit dem Sicherungsring fixieren. Danach sollte deine Stütze wieder ganz geschmeidig laufen.



Danke  das mit dem Schaumstoffring werde ich auf jeden Fall mal machen, klingt nicht nach viel Aufwand.

Aber das mit der ständig auftretenden Luft im System? Bedeutet das, dass die Membran nicht mehr in Ordnung ist (wäre meine Vermutung), oder kann das an was anderem liegen?


----------



## hulster (9. September 2019)

cristox schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wo bekommt man das Hydrauliköl von Mobil in kleinen Gebinden?
> In deutschlands Onlineshops finde ich nur 100l Fässer oder 20l Eimer.
> ...



@Sackmann  - Könntest du vielleicht konkret in kleinen Gebinden wirklich erhätliche Produkte empfehlen?
Könnte man dünnflüssige Bremsenöle, wie z.B. Bionol verwenden?
Mir ist leider bei der Druckkontrolle sehr dämlich was flöten gegangen. Nicht viel, aber ausreichend, dass seitdem das Entlüften nicht mehr ganz so smart funktioniert. 
Ich habe leider auch keine kleine Gebinde des angebenen Öls gefunden.


----------



## indian66 (9. September 2019)

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit so ein Klappern im Sitzrohrbereich. 
Kann die Revive (185; 2.Generation) klappern?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. September 2019)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit so ein Klappern im Sitzrohrbereich.
> Kann die Revive (185; 2.Generation) klappern?


Nein!


----------



## studentmartin (11. September 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die dünneren Stützen noch länger zu machen, halte ich so oder so für keine langsfristig gute Idee, wenn es eine wesentlich besser Alternative gibt. Straft mich Lügen, wenn wir in ein, zwei Jahren gute Langzeitberichte dieser Großserien +200mm Stützen in 30.9/31.6 haben.


Vecnum Nivo 212 hat generell nur ein 30,9mm Maß und wiegt samt 27mm mehr Hub auch noch ~50-60g weniger und hat 120kg Gewichtsbeschränkung...
Das Ding müsste sich ja demnach pulverisieren wenn man mit 100kg+ draufsitz


----------



## zr0wrk (11. September 2019)

studentmartin schrieb:


> Das Ding müsste sich ja demnach pulverisieren, wenn man mit 100 kg+ draufsitzt.


Nein, das nicht. Aber es könnte sein, dass die über den großen Hebel in die Stütze eingeleiteten Kräfte dieser auf Dauer nicht gut tun.

Hier wird erklärt, warum BikeYoke das nicht machen.


----------



## _Olli (11. September 2019)

Es gibt wieder eine neue vario.. Dieses mal mit Auto-Reset.. 

Divine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (12. September 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> @Sackmann  - Könntest du vielleicht konkret in kleinen Gebinden wirklich erhätliche Produkte empfehlen?
> Könnte man dünnflüssige Bremsenöle, wie z.B. Bionol verwenden?
> Mir ist leider bei der Druckkontrolle sehr dämlich was flöten gegangen. Nicht viel, aber ausreichend, dass seitdem das Entlüften nicht mehr ganz so smart funktioniert.
> Ich habe leider auch keine kleine Gebinde des angebenen Öls gefunden.



Darf ich den nochmal nach oben holen, weil kurz vor Urlaub.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand anders ne Meinung zur Verwendung von Bremsöl? Da @Sackmann offensichtlich gerade keine Gelegenheit hat, reinzuschauen.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2019)

Ich hatte bei Trickstuff mal gefragt, wie sich das Bionol in Sattelstützen verhält. Die Antwort war: "Kann man machen, machen wir auch so."


----------



## Dämon__ (12. September 2019)

Das dürfte auch gehen oder das von RS


----------



## hulster (12. September 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei Trickstuff mal gefragt, wie sich das Bionol in Sattelstützen verhält. Die Antwort war: "Kann man machen, machen wir auch so."



Ne Idee, ob man auch über das Reset Ventil entleeren und befüllen könnte?
Sonste warte ich glaube ich lieber und rüste auch direkt das Microvalve nach.


----------



## Frog (12. September 2019)

...so gut auch die Stütze ist...aber was mich etwas ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass meine Stütze im März 2018 das erste mal ans Rad kam und dann von August 2018 bis April 2019 nicht benutzt wurde (krankheitsbedingt). Danach ging diese kaum noch nach unten. Wurde dann zum Händler geschickt, dieser wiederum zu BikeYoke. Antwort: "es sei Dreck drin". Jetzt kostet mich der Service 45€ (vom Händler ausgehandelt) bei nur 5 Monate biken (vielleicht 1-2x/Woche). 
Wenn es nur "Dreck" gewesen wäre, hätte ich das auch selbst gemacht...muss man nur wissen, das etwas Dreck die Funktion so stark beeinträchtigt. Wenn ich nicht schon eine zweite hätte, würde ich glatt zu einer Vencum greifen.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2019)

Frog schrieb:


> Wenn es nur "Dreck" gewesen wäre, hätte ich das auch selbst gemacht...muss man nur wissen, das etwas Dreck die Funktion so stark beeinträchtigt.


Bevor man die Stütze einsendet, kann man auch die FAQs lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (12. September 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Bevor man die Stütze einsendet, kann man auch die FAQs lesen.


...habe ich !!!!...aber innerhalb der Garantie /Gewährleistung dacht ich mir, dass kann nur ein Materialfehler sein....wars aber nicht....ich fand`s nicht gut!


----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2019)

Dann verstehe ich deine Reaktion nicht:


Frog schrieb:


> Wenn es nur "Dreck" gewesen wäre, hätte ich das auch selbst gemacht... Muss man nur wissen, dass etwas Dreck die Funktion so stark beeinträchtigt.


Denn da steht es doch:


Sackmann schrieb:


> (...)
> *Troubleshooting REVIVE*
> (...)
> *Meine Stütze fährt trotz korrekt eingestelltem Druck nur sehr langsam aus und/oder stockt*
> ...


Das Problem besteht aber ohnehin bei längerer Nichtbenutzung (bei dir ja mehrere Monate). Ich meine, @Sackmann empfiehlt, die Stütze eine Zeit lang kopfüber zu stellen. Also entweder das Bike mal über Nacht auf den Sattel stellen oder die Stütze ausbauen.


----------



## Frog (12. September 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich deine Reaktion nicht:
> 
> Denn da steht es doch:
> 
> Das Problem besteht aber ohnehin bei längerer Nichtbenutzung (bei dir ja mehrere Monate). Ich meine, @Sackmann empfiehlt, die Stütze eine Zeit lang kopfüber zu stellen. Also entweder das Bike mal über Nacht auf den Sattel stellen oder die Stütze ausbauen.


...ist ja jetzt hinfällig....aber das komische ist ja, das meine andere Stütze genauso lang stand und ½ Jahr älter ist. Dies funktioniert!
Der einzige Unterscheid bestand drin, dass die ältere Stütze abgesenkt war.


----------



## sofajazz (12. September 2019)

verdeckt oder verdreckt?
@Sackmann Bitte bei Gelegenheit korrigieren (falls verdreckt gemeint ist). Hilft bei der Suche...


----------



## Frog (12. September 2019)

sofajazz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 909191
> 
> verdeckt oder verdreckt?
> @Sackmann Bitte bei Gelegenheit korrigieren (falls verdreckt gemeint ist). Hilft bei der Suche...


...alles gemacht....ich kenn die die Tips! Hatte schon die Flex in der Hand aber  hab`s dann doch nicht gemacht ;-).


----------



## cristox (21. September 2019)

Vielleicht ist das untere Rohr intern verreckt?


----------



## Sackmann (25. September 2019)

studentmartin schrieb:


> Vecnum Nivo 212 hat generell nur ein 30,9mm Maß und wiegt samt 27mm mehr Hub auch noch ~50-60g weniger und hat 120kg Gewichtsbeschränkung...
> Das Ding müsste sich ja demnach pulverisieren wenn man mit 100kg+ draufsitz


Wie schon ein Nachredner von dir geschildert hat, haben wir unsere Gründe, warum wir das nicht anbieten. Wir produzieren mittlerweile in nicht unerheblichen Zahlen und wissen um die Probleme, die lange Stützen haben können, wenn nicht sachgemäß benutzt. Dies bedeutet nicht, dass die langen Stützen zu Staub zerfallen, sobald du dich draufsetzt, aber die Langzeitfunktionalität wird eben interessant. Und wir haben lange gestetet und dann für uns und potentielle Kunden diese Entscheidung getroffen.
Da brauchst du nicht so hämisch daherkommen.



hulster schrieb:


> Darf ich den nochmal nach oben holen, weil kurz vor Urlaub.
> Hat vielleicht noch jemand anders ne Meinung zur Verwendung von Bremsöl? Da @Sackmann offensichtlich gerade keine Gelegenheit hat, reinzuschauen.


Sorry, für die späte Rückmeldung. Prinzipiell sollte Bionol funktionieren, ebenso wie andere Dämpfungsöle mit einer ähnlichen Viskosität, wie das Mobil.
Damit zum Beispiel haben wir auch annehmbare Tests gemacht:








						ROCKSHOX Maxima Serene Hydraulik Flüssigkeit | 473 ml, 11,50 €
					

ROCKSHOX Maxima Serene Hydraulik Flüssigkeit | 473 ml Das Maxima Hydraulic Fluid minimiert die Reibung innerhalb Deiner Reverb Sattelstütze und verbessert d




					r2-bike.com
				






Frog schrieb:


> ...so gut auch die Stütze ist...aber was mich etwas ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass meine Stütze im März 2018 das erste mal ans Rad kam und dann von August 2018 bis April 2019 nicht benutzt wurde (krankheitsbedingt). Danach ging diese kaum noch nach unten. Wurde dann zum Händler geschickt, dieser wiederum zu BikeYoke. Antwort: "es sei Dreck drin". Jetzt kostet mich der Service 45€ (vom Händler ausgehandelt) bei nur 5 Monate biken (vielleicht 1-2x/Woche).
> Wenn es nur "Dreck" gewesen wäre, hätte ich das auch selbst gemacht...muss man nur wissen, das etwas Dreck die Funktion so stark beeinträchtigt. Wenn ich nicht schon eine zweite hätte, würde ich glatt zu einer Vencum greifen.


Tut mir Leid zu hören, das du Probleme hattest, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht in erster Linie am "Dreck" lag, sonder an Korrosion.
Wenn deine Stütze 8-9 Monate steht, ohne bewegt zu werden, dann kann sich Korrosion im Inneren bilden, wenn zuvor Wasser oder Feuchtigkeit eingedrungen ist. Und das ist bei aktuellen Rahmen mit all ihren Öffnungen leider nicht die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel. Deshalb sollte eine Stütze bei längerem Nichtbetrieb, genau übrigens wie eine Gabel oder ein Dämpfer, vor Außerbetriebnahme eine ordentlichen Reinigung oder einen kleine Service bekommen oder zumindets sollte man sicher sein, dass alles trocken ist.
Wenn man eine Kette für eine halbes Jahr stehen lässt, dann wird sie auch korrodieren, nur denk eben bei einer Kette jeder sofort daran, dass man sie reinigen und schmieren sollte bevor man das Bike abstellt. Bei Teilen, die irgendwo im Rahmen stecken, denkt man da vielleicht nicht unbedingt dran.



zr0wrk schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich deine Reaktion nicht:
> 
> Denn da steht es doch:
> 
> Das Problem besteht aber ohnehin bei längerer Nichtbenutzung (bei dir ja mehrere Monate). Ich meine, @Sackmann empfiehlt, die Stütze eine Zeit lang kopfüber zu stellen. Also entweder das Bike mal über Nacht auf den Sattel stellen oder die Stütze ausbauen.


Das habe ich meines Wissens nach nicht empfohlen, es spielt keine Rolle, ob die Stütze kopfüber oder normal gelagert wird. Eine Stütze sollte aber nur dann gelagert werden, wenn sie nicht die Möglichkeit hat, Feuchtigkeit zu ziehen, um dann zu korrodieren. Einer sauberen und ordentlich geschmierten Stütze wird auch eine längere Standzeit kaum etwas ausmachen.


----------



## Frog (26. September 2019)

@Sackmann 
Tut mir Leid zu hören, das du Probleme hattest, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht in erster Linie am "Dreck" lag, sonder an Korrosion.
Wenn deine Stütze 8-9 Monate steht, ohne bewegt zu werden, dann kann sich Korrosion im Inneren bilden, wenn zuvor Wasser oder Feuchtigkeit eingedrungen ist. Und das ist bei aktuellen Rahmen mit all ihren Öffnungen leider nicht die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel. Deshalb sollte eine Stütze bei längerem Nichtbetrieb, genau übrigens wie eine Gabel oder ein Dämpfer, vor Außerbetriebnahme eine ordentlichen Reinigung oder einen kleine Service bekommen oder zumindets sollte man sicher sein, dass alles trocken ist.
Wenn man eine Kette für eine halbes Jahr stehen lässt, dann wird sie auch korrodieren, nur denk eben bei einer Kette jeder sofort daran, dass man sie reinigen und schmieren sollte bevor man das Bike abstellt. Bei Teilen, die irgendwo im Rahmen stecken, denkt man da vielleicht nicht unbedingt dran.

das mit der Feuchtigkeit mag vielleicht passieren, aber im Juni/Juli/August 2018 gab es Sonne pur! Und nach meiner Verletzung (bei 30°C) ist das Bike nicht mehr bewegt worden.  Und der Rahmen (Rallon R5) ist auch ziemlich geschlossen und steht im trockenen. Zudem war die Stütze nur 4 Monate im Einsatz und dann 4-5 Wochen weg zur Reparatur und dann sollte es ursprünglich 85 kosten (ohne großartigen Materialeinsatz).
Und das bei einem recht hochpreisigen Produkt....Du kannst verstehen, dass ich das nicht so toll finde! Weiterhin habe ich die gleiche Stütze auch in einem anderen Bike, etwas älter..und die wurde noch weniger benutzt und läuft 1A.
Jetzt hör auf ich auf damit. Die aufgetreten Kosten und die Dauer der Abwicklung bleiben  negativ hängen!


----------



## Sackmann (26. September 2019)

Natürlich kann ich verstehen, dass du das nicht so toll findest. Keine Frage!
Ich kann dir nur schildern, was ich dir aus Erfahrung her sagen kann. Und da ist es nunmal leider so, dass die Stütze so lange gut und problemlos funktioniert, solange sie entsprechend gepflegt wird. 
Sollte eine Stütze trotz sachgemäßer Wartung und Pflege nicht mehr so tun, wie sie sollte, dann stehen wir dafür gerade - auch keine Frage. Sowas kann auch passieren
Ich persönlich fahre übrigens auch seit über einem Jahr ein Rallon 5 und ich kann dir sagen, dass bei mir nicht unbedeutend wenig Wasser in den Rahmen kommt, wenn es gewaschen wird. Wir waren erst vor zwei Wochen in Finale unterwegs mit zwei komplett derben Regentagen mit jeweils anschließender Wäsche. Sobald man das Rad aufs Hinterrad oder Vorderrad stellt, kommt aus der unteren Öffnung im Unterrohr und auch aus der Kettenstreben Wasser gelaufen.

Ich möchte mich hier keineswegs rausreden, das könnne sicher viele Kunden bezeugen, aber wenn eine Stütze im Inneren korrodiert (was meist an den Messingpins passiert), dann liegt das in aller Regel daran, dass Feuchtigkeit eingedrungen ist. Und diese Feuchtigkeit tritt in den seltensten Fällen von oben ein, denn ansonsten wäre das obere Gleitlager auch am Standrohr festkorrodiert, bzw hätte es Korrosionsspuren hinterlassen. Es kommt als durch den Rahmen.

Ich kann mich nur immer wieder wiederholen:
Nur weil ein Produkt einen Haufen Geld kostet, heißt es nicht, dass man es nicht warten muss, oder dass man es einfach einbaut und dann vergessen kann. Ich habe jahrelang im Service gearbeitet, und weiß, wie mit Bikes teilweise umgegangen wird.
Bitte verstehe das nicht falsch: Ich unterstelle ich dir hier nicht, dass du dein Bike nicht pflegst, oder du es vernachlässigst. Doch ist es eben so, dass bestimmten Teilen nicht die Pflege oder Aufmerksamkeit entgegengebracht wird, die es benötigt, weil man es einfach nicht auf dem Schirm hat. Eine Teleskopstütze wie unsere ist ein ebenso komplexes High-Tech-Produkt, wie eine Bremse oder eine Gabel oder Dämpfer und muss entsprechend gewartet werden.

Es gibt einfach Sachen, de werden unbewusst falsch gemacht, oder nicht beachtet.
Ein gutes Beispiel sind z.B. Kriechöle wie "Gabel-Deos" oder leichte Kriechöle, die die Standrohre schmieren sollen. Der Kunde kauft es, meint es gut, ohne aber zu wissen, dass das in viele Fällen fatale Folgen haben wird. Das Fett wird aus den Taschen ausgewaschen und Teile laufen trocken und korrodieren und verschleißen schneller. Das betrifft Gabeln, genauso wie Dämpfer und Teleskopstützen.

Ein komplett anderes Beispiel, dass ich aber auch gerne anbringe ist die Bremsanlage beim Auto:
Stellt man ein Auto mit feuchter Bremsanlage für Monate ab, dann wird die Handbremse festgehen, und auch die Bremsscheiben werden nicht nur Flugrost ansetzen. Da kann beim Auto Kia oder Porsche draufstehen, das mach keinen Unterschied. Niemand würde auf die Idee kommen, sein Auto im Winter nach einer Fahrt im Schnee für ein halbes Jahr einfach so stehen zu lassen, ohne es vorher ordentlich zu reinigen, oder mal damit durch die Waschanlage und anschließend trocken zu fahren. Da nütz es auch nicht, wenn die Garage trocken ist.


----------



## OldenBiker (27. September 2019)

Haltet mich für bekloppt, aber ich würde gerne meine Revive mit 'nem Sram Drehgriff absenken/ausfahren.
Nicht, weil ich mit dem Triggy nicht zufrieden bin, der funzt perfekt.
Es geht mir um die Optik. Da ich vor kurzem auf 1x12 mit Drehgriff umgestellt habe, sieht es irgendwie komisch aus, auf der linken Seite noch 'nen Hebel unterm Lenker zu haben.

Würde das funktionieren und auf was muss ich dann achten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2019)

Du bist bekloppt 
Vielleicht gehts ha mit diesem RockShoxdingens?

G.


----------



## OldenBiker (27. September 2019)

RockShox und Drehgriff? Seit wann? Ich meinte mit Drehgriff den GripShift Schalter.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. September 2019)

Dem Seil ist das doch egal mit was es hin und her gezogen wird, musst halt den Weg begrenzen!


----------



## zr0wrk (27. September 2019)

Der GripShifter schnappt halt normalerweise nicht von selbst zurück. Oder aber du baust die ganze Rasterung aus. Warum sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2019)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> RockShox und Drehgriff? Seit wann? Ich meinte mit Drehgriff den GripShift Schalter.











						RockShox TwistLoc Remote Hebel
					

Es ist gar nicht so einfach den richtigen Platz für einen Remote zu finden. Einen an dem er gut aussieht und dem Fahrer zudem die bestmögliche Kontrolle bietet. Doch der TwistLoc schafft Abhilfe. Durch Drehen in den Lockout und per Knopfdruck wieder




					www.bike-components.de
				




G.


----------



## OldenBiker (27. September 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> RockShox TwistLoc Remote Hebel
> 
> 
> Es ist gar nicht so einfach den richtigen Platz für einen Remote zu finden. Einen an dem er gut aussieht und dem Fahrer zudem die bestmögliche Kontrolle bietet. Doch der TwistLoc schafft Abhilfe. Durch Drehen in den Lockout und per Knopfdruck wieder
> ...



 OK. kannte ich nicht. Da ich ein Hardtail habe und meine Gabel kein Lockout.



zr0wrk schrieb:


> Der GripShifter schnappt halt normalerweise nicht von selbst zurück. Oder aber du baust die ganze Rasterung aus. Warum sollte das nicht gehen?



Deswegen wollte ich das wissen. Hab nämlich keine Lust, 'nen X01 Griff zu kaufen und zu zerlegen, damit es hinterher nicht funzt.


----------



## rud (2. Oktober 2019)

Squeezy mit welchen Durchmesser verwenden für Specialized Sattelrohrdurchmesser 38,6 mm.  Kann man 38,9 oder 38,0 verwenden ? Oder ist keine Version kompatibel ?


----------



## Arcbound (14. Oktober 2019)

Kann sich die Revive theoretisch in sich selbst verdrehen? Ich frage, weil heute nach einem Sturz im Rennen der Sattel verdreht war. Stütze scheint aber noch zu funktionieren.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Oktober 2019)

rud schrieb:


> Squeezy mit welchen Durchmesser verwenden für Specialized Sattelrohrdurchmesser 38,6 mm.  Kann man 38,9 oder 38,0 verwenden ? Oder ist keine Version kompatibel ?



Sorry für die späte Antwort. Prinzipiell sollten beide funktionieren, je nach Lackdicke würde ich aber fast zur 39er greifen. Wenn es nicht passen sollte, dann kann ich sie dir gerne gegen die kleinere Umtauschen.




Arcbound schrieb:


> Kann sich die Revive theoretisch in sich selbst verdrehen? Ich frage, weil heute nach einem Sturz im Rennen der Sattel verdreht war. Stütze scheint aber noch zu funktionieren.



Also wenn sich nicht die komplette Stütze im Rahmen verdreht hat, dann hat sich durch den Sturz wohl der Kopf der Stütze vom Rohr gelöst. Der Kopf ist verschraubt und endfest verklebt und löst sich nur unter großer Krafteinwirkung. Die Jungs von Lemonshox in Nürnberg können die Stütze aber wieder richten. Kontaktiere die doch einfach mal.

Eine Garantie, dass sowas bei einem Sturz nicht auftritt gibt es nicht, aber das ist ein Grund, warum wir empfehlen, die Stütze nur so stark zu klemmen, dass sie beim normalen Fahren nicht in den Rahmen wandert, oder sich zu leicht verdreht. Wenn ich bergab aber mal zu stark mit dem Bein oder Arsch seitlich ranknalle, dann steht sie schonmal leicht schief. Das verhindert eben, dass zu große Drehmoment über den Sattel eingeleitet wird.
Gleiches gilt fürBremshebel, Schalthebel und in gewisser Weise auch Lenker und Vornbauten. Es ist besser, wenn sich solche Teile bei einem Sturz oder bei zu großer Last leicht verdrehen, als dass sie abreißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (14. Oktober 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort. Prinzipiell sollten beide funktionieren, je nach Lackdicke würde ich aber fast zur 39er greifen. Wenn es nicht passen sollte, dann kann ich sie dir gerne gegen die kleinere Umtauschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Wenn sich der Kopf gelöst haben sollte, müsste sich dann auch der Sattel jetzt leicht hin- und herbewegen lassen? Weil das tut er nicht. Ich bin mir eben nicht ganz sicher, ob sich nur die gesamte Stütze im Rahmen gedreht hat. Normalerweise knall ich die auch nicht maximal fest.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

ist es normal, dass die Divine, wenn sie nicht komplett ausgefahren ist, ca.5mm nachgibt? 
Also wenn sie komplett ausgefahren ist, dann gibt sie nicht nach und ich bin der Meinung, dass sie am Anfang auch im abgesenkten Modus (also z.B. halb abgesenkt) nicht nachgegeben hat. Ja, ich weiß, dass auch das Öl immer etwas komprimiert werden kann, aber warum nur, wenn sie etwas abgesenkt ist und dann so deutlich spürbar? Die Stütze habe ich im Last Glen seit Anfang Juni, aufgefallen ist es mir das erste mal Ende August.
Oder kann man dies durch einen kleinen Service lösen, falls es nicht normal sein sollte?


----------



## Sackmann (14. Oktober 2019)

Die DIVINE sollte sich auch im halb abgesenkten Zustand nicht merklich bewegen.
Wenn sie das doch tut, dann liegt es entweder an zu wenig Luftdruck, oder an zu wenig Ölvolumen, oder an einem ziemlich hohen Fahrergewicht.
Was wiegst du denn?


----------



## Sackmann (14. Oktober 2019)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Wenn sich der Kopf gelöst haben sollte, müsste sich dann auch der Sattel jetzt leicht hin- und herbewegen lassen? Weil das tut er nicht. Ich bin mir eben nicht ganz sicher, ob sich nur die gesamte Stütze im Rahmen gedreht hat. Normalerweise knall ich die auch nicht maximal fest.


Mit "hin und her" meinst du drehen, richtig? Einfach sollte das nicht gehen, denn die Verbindung hat ja immer noch den Kleber im Gewinde, was das Drehen schon nicht einfach mach macht. Wenn du den Sattel nicht mit etwas Krafteinsatz GEGEN den Uhrziegersinn drehen kannst, dann vermute ich, dass deine Stütze sich lediglich im Rahmen gedreht hat. Mit Sicherheit kann ich das aber natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Oktober 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die DIVINE sollte sich auch im halb abgesenkten Zustand nicht merklich bewegen.
> Wenn sie das doch tut, dann liegt es entweder an zu wenig Luftdruck, oder an zu wenig Ölvolumen, oder an einem ziemlich hohen Fahrergewicht.
> Was wiegst du denn?



Wiege ca.75kg...also bin meines Erachtens eher ein Leichtgewicht für 1,84m 

Am Luftdruck hab ich bisher noch nichts geändert, seit ich sie habe. Sollte ich den mal überprüfen?
Wenn das Ölvolumen weniger geworden ist, dann müsste es ja irgendwo raus siffen, oder? Würde sie dann trotzdem im komplett ausgefahrenen Zustand die Position halten?
Ist halt komisch, weil ich wirklich der Überzeugung bin, dass sie bis Ende August total unauffällig war und im ausgefahrenen Zustand auch jetzt nicht nachgibt. Bei meiner Frau ist anscheinend noch alles in Ordnung. Zumindest habe ich es da noch nicht festgestellt, wenn ich mich da drauf setze.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Oktober 2019)

Überprüfe doch einfach mal den Luftdruck. Der Druck sollte bei 350psi liegen. 
Wenn sie Öl verliert, dann wohl eher am Schaft, also an der 8mm Kolbenstange der Kartusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (15. Oktober 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mit "hin und her" meinst du drehen, richtig? Einfach sollte das nicht gehen, denn die Verbindung hat ja immer noch den Kleber im Gewinde, was das Drehen schon nicht einfach mach macht. Wenn du den Sattel nicht mit etwas Krafteinsatz GEGEN den Uhrziegersinn drehen kannst, dann vermute ich, dass deine Stütze sich lediglich im Rahmen gedreht hat. Mit Sicherheit kann ich das aber natürlich nicht sagen.


Jup, ich meinte drehen. Ok, das werde ich demnächst nochmal prüfen. Danke!


----------



## kRoNiC (15. Oktober 2019)

Hab auf der ersten Seite jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden

Welchen Schaltzug brauche ich den für die Revive mit Triggy?

Den Shimano oder SRAM? Also 1,1 oder 1,2mm?


----------



## Sackmann (15. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du die Hülle lässt, dann 1,1mm.
Wenn du die Hülle mittauschst, dann einfach zueinander passend. 1,2 oder 1,1 ist dabei egal.


----------



## kRoNiC (18. Oktober 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn du die Hülle lässt, dann 1,1mm.
> Wenn du die Hülle mittauschst, dann einfach zueinander passend. 1,2 oder 1,1 ist dabei egal.



Dank dir 

Andere Frage

Die Stütze ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt, läuft aber im Prinzip noch wie am ersten Tag.

Macht es Sinn hier im Winter präventiv einen Lower Tube Service durchzuführen oder kann man sich die 18€ für das Servicekit sparen?


----------



## Gluehhops (18. Oktober 2019)

Servus, meine ein halbes Jahr alte Revive hakelt beim Ausfahren immer ein wenig im mittleren Bereich. 

Ich habe sie in einem Rocky Mountain Element Carbon 2019 mit einer Reverse Components Bolt Sattelklemme mit 4NM befestigt.

Nun habe ich 3-4 Mal etwas Muc-Off MO-94 Multi-Use Spray mit einem Tuch dünn aufgetragen, wodurch sie wieder rasant nach oben schnellte. Allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass solche dünnflüssigen Öle / Schmierstoffe langfristig scheinbar ungünstig sind. 

Könnte man stattdessen etwas RockShox Reverb Hydrauliköl verwenden? Oder ist das nur Symptombekämpfung und es gibt eine andere Ursache für das hakeln? 

An die Reinigungsempfehlungen halte ich mich (feucht abwischen, abtrocknen), viel Schlamm bekommt sie ohnehin nicht ab. Fahre eher XC Touren. Ausgebaut oder gewartet habe ich sie seit der Anschaffung aber noch nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (18. Oktober 2019)

@kRoNiC 
Ein Lower Service vor der Winterpause ist IMMER eine gute Sache und zu empfehlen.
Das Service-Kit ist aber nicht immer notwendig, denn die Teile sind oft noch gar nicht verschlissen.
Den Dreck mal rauszubekommen und neu abzuschmieren ist immer gut.

@Gluehhops 
Schau mal, ob es nicht einfach ein verdreckter Schaumstoffring ist, so wie wir es Anfangs in diesem Thread auch beschreiben.
Tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn die Sattelklemme komplett lose ist?
Diese Öle sind denkbar ungeeigent. Ich kenne das von Muc-Off jetzt nicht persönlich, aber prinzipiell schellen bei mir immer die Alarmglocken, wenn ich "Spray" höre. Oft sind in diesen Ölen Lösemittel drin, und das hat schon ein paar mal dafür gesorgt, dass die die Beschichtung des oberen Bushings komplett vom Metallring gelöst hat.


----------



## _Olli (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe jetzt auch die REVIVE. Wurde eingebaut...
Da sie mir ein Stück zu weit draußen ist würde ich die gern noch weiter im Rahmen versenken.

Bei meiner RF ging das Problemlos. Muss man bei der REVIVE dann den Zug kürzen oder macht das keine Probleme?


gleich noch ein problem hinterher.

bin jetzt von der proberunde rein . hab vorher die stürze noch ein wenig in den rahmen geschoben und den sattel angepasst. jetzt knackt es alles im bereich des sattels. hab 4 mal angehalten und die schrauben überprüft und den sattel nochmal verändert. es brachte nix und bin umgedreht und wieder heim.


sattel ist von sqlap - vertragen  die sich nicht mit der vario?

@Sackmann


----------



## souldriver (20. Oktober 2019)

_Olli schrieb:


> sattel ist von sqlap - vertragen  die sich nicht mit der vario?


Ich habe seit kurzem einen SQ-lab 611 an der Revive (vorher einen Specialized Henge). Der SQ-lab knackt "in sich". Mit der Stütze hat das m.E. nichts zu tun. Der Henge knackte erst nach zwei Jahren. Dafür ist der 611 bequemer.


----------



## wherewedroppin (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich muss mein Rad für ein paar Tage kopfüber lagern. Soll ich die Revive ausfahren oder abgesenkt lassen?


----------



## Damass (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde sie ausgefahren lassen. Angabe jedoch ohne Gewähr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freshie (24. Oktober 2019)

I recently purchased a bike that came with Revive 185. For the first 8-10 weeks after I received it, the post was leaking grease past the wiper seal on every ride. The grease seems to have stopped leaking out, but now the post is slow to extend. I've tried using the reset function, I've checked the bale adjustment, and I've checked the air pressure to be sure it is set correctly, but the post is still slow to return. Can you please help?


----------



## scratch_a (31. Oktober 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Überprüfe doch einfach mal den Luftdruck. Der Druck sollte bei 350psi liegen.
> Wenn sie Öl verliert, dann wohl eher am Schaft, also an der 8mm Kolbenstange der Kartusche.



Hab jetzt endlich mal die Luft kontrolliert...es waren nur 150psi drin. Hab sie jetzt mal aufgepumpt. Gibt zwar im abgesenkten Modus immer noch etwas nach, sind aber nur so 2-3mm. Im ausgefahrenen Zustand gibt sie nach wie vor überhaupt nicht nach. Werde es jetzt mal weiter beobachten. Spätestens beim ersten Schneefall zerlege ich mein Glen so eh und mach einen kompletten Service, dann werde ich auch einen Service der Stütze machen und sehe es ja dann wahrscheinlich, falls sie Öl verlieren sollte. 
Hab auch grad gesehen, du hast inzwischen einen extra Thread für die Divine aufgemacht   Da fehlt noch der Link zum Service-Video, ist mir aufgefallen.


----------



## Arcbound (1. November 2019)

Ich hab es übrigens letztens bei einem Sturz geschafft, den Schaltzug aus der Klemmtonne an der Stütze zu ziehen. Zum Glück war die Tonne dann noch da, aber ich werde mir jetzt vorsorglich auch noch ein paar Klemmtonnen auf Vorrat besorgen.


----------



## _Olli (5. November 2019)

@Sackmann  ist dir bekannt ob es probleme gibt mit der stütze und sqlab sätteln (carbon gestell) ... mit titanschrauben von euch. bei mir lösen sich die schrauben während der fahrt. (sie werden locker) hab die schrauben mit den angegebenen 7nm festgezogen (drehmomentschlüssel) 
3 fahrten und 3 mal das problem.

lösung?


----------



## JayF (5. November 2019)

Tag Zusammen, ich brauch mal Hilfe, komm iwie nicht auf des Rätsels Lösung. Wenn ich die Stütze ausfahre und dann belaste, sackt Sie so 0,5 bis 1cm ein. Wenn ich dann nochmal ganz ausfahre bleibt sie ganz oben, auch unter Belastung. Service der unteren Rohreinheit ist frisch gemacht, so fährt sie wieder top aus. Nur beim ersten belasten sackt sie ab. Woran kann das liegen?
Danke und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Grizzly28 (6. November 2019)

_Olli schrieb:


> @Sackmann ist dir bekannt ob es probleme gibt mit der stütze und sqlab sätteln (carbon gestell) ... mit titanschrauben von euch. bei mir lösen sich die schrauben während der fahrt. (sie werden locker) hab die schrauben mit den angegebenen 7nm festgezogen (drehmomentschlüssel)
> 3 fahrten und 3 mal das problem.



Das kenne ich auch von anderen Stützen mit diesen Sätteln. Abhilfe schafft etwas Schraubensicherung. Ich denke, das Carbon federt ein bisschen und dadurch lösen sich die Schrauben leichter als bei Stahl Gestellen. Ich hoffe mal, dass es sich nicht plastisch verformt... Bei mir hat aber Locktite zuverlässig geholfen.


----------



## Erroll (6. November 2019)

Hält bei mir, (Carbon Modell sqlab, normale Schrauben) einwandfrei. Ohne locktite.


----------



## Damass (6. November 2019)

hier auch


----------



## Sackmann (15. November 2019)

Kurze Offtopic-Frage, weil diese Thread gut besucht ist, und ich mir hier mehr Hoffnung auf Antwort mache:
Hat jemand ein Stumpy 2016-2018 oder kennt jemanden?
Ich überlege, ein Yoke für einen 200x51 Dämpfer zu machen, da wir jetzt mehrmals danach gefragt wurden.
Der Vorteil der 200er Länge: Es gibt mehr Auswahl an Dämpfern, z.B. einen Fox X2.

Wer in der Umgebung München (+/- 50km) hat ein Stumpjumper der besagten Baujahre und würde mich kurz ein paar Maße nehmen lassen?
Prinzipiell muss ich nur schauen, ob ein 200er Dämpfer von der Länge her in das vordere Rahmendreieck passt ohne vorne ans Sitzrohr zu stoßen.

Wenn´s dann soweit ist und alles klappt, bekommt derjenige dann auch ein solches Yoke als Dankeschön von mir.

Bitte einfach Antwort per PN, damit das Offtopic auch wieder aus diesem Thread raus ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (15. November 2019)

_Olli schrieb:


> @Sackmann  ist dir bekannt ob es probleme gibt mit der stütze und sqlab sätteln (carbon gestell) ... mit titanschrauben von euch. bei mir lösen sich die schrauben während der fahrt. (sie werden locker) hab die schrauben mit den angegebenen 7nm festgezogen (drehmomentschlüssel)
> 3 fahrten und 3 mal das problem.
> 
> lösung?


was kannst du dazu sagen..........@Sackmann


----------



## Sackmann (15. November 2019)

Das ist mir so als gängiges Problem nicht wirklich bekannt. 
Ich persönlich habe mit den SQ Lab Sätteln mit Carbon Gestell nicht wirklich Erfahrung, bin aber generell kein Freund von Carbon-Gestellen.
Nicht, weil die Schrauben sich lösen, sondern weil bei mir kein Carbongestell wirklich lange gehalten hat.


----------



## Sackmann (16. November 2019)

Ich habe ich jetzt mal zwei Varianten von Prototypen einer ->denkbaren<- (nicht sicher kommenden) REVIVE MAX (34.9) mit 225mm Verstellweg anfertigen lassen.
Oben sind zwei Prototypen zu sehen (unterschiedliche untere Rohre), darunter im Vergleich dazu eine REVIVE MAX 185 und eine normale REVIVE mit 185mm Hub.

*Bevor Fragen kommen:
NEIN, eine REVIVE mit mehr als 185mm Hub in 30.9 oder 31.6 ist nicht geplant! 
Hier geht es ausschließlich um die Erörterung für eine mögliche REVIVE MAX mit 34.9mm Durchmesser!* 





Jetzt bin ich auf der Suchen nach Leuten, die eine solche Stütze gerne in ihrem Bike mit 34.9er Sitzrohr testen würden.
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass derjenige auch groß/lang genug ist.

Die Abmaße der Prototypen, die mit zwei verschieden langen Unterteilen gemacht wurden, findet ihr unten:







Bei Interesse: PN an mich.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## _Olli (16. November 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das ist mir so als gängiges Problem nicht wirklich bekannt.
> Ich persönlich habe mit den SQ Lab Sätteln mit Carbon Gestell nicht wirklich Erfahrung, bin aber generell kein Freund von Carbon-Gestellen.
> Nicht, weil die Schrauben sich lösen, sondern weil bei mir kein Carbongestell wirklich lange gehalten hat.


hast du da denn eine idee? eine lösung? oder sonst was....


----------



## Sackmann (16. November 2019)

Leider nein.
Dass sich Schrauben dauerhaft lösen ist mir nicht bekannt.
Probiere es doch mal mit Schraubensicherung.


----------



## Orakel (16. November 2019)

Der Konstrukteur stellt Prototypen zum ausprobieren zur Verfügung   leider die Falsche Körpergröße mit 1,74cm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriesel (16. November 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> Der Konstrukteur stellt Prototypen zum ausprobieren zur Verfügung   leider die Falsche Körpergröße mit 1,74cm ?



Und hier leider die falsche Rohrdicke mit 31,6 :-(


----------



## S-H-A (14. Dezember 2019)

Wieso wird eigentlich immer über den Preis der Revive geschimpft? Hab mir jetzt eine 160er für's neue Winterprojekt  geordert. Endlich  . Mit Triggy. Was ist an 380€ teuer? Im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz? Find das Top.


----------



## Arcbound (23. Dezember 2019)

Bzgl. der Zangen für die Sicherungsringe: Auf was muss ich achten, wenn ich mir da jetzt entsprechende Zangen kaufen will? Die Knippex Zangen sind mir etwas zu teuer dafür, dass ich sie aktuell nur für die Stütze brauche.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Dezember 2019)

Du musst eigentlich nur darauf achten, dass die Pins der Zange in die Ösen der Sicherungsringe passen und dass die Zangen in die richtige Richtung auf und zu machen.


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer funkelnigelnagelneuen Revive. Egal ob ich den Original-Zug oder auch einen Jagwire im Rahmen oder auch flach und in großen Bögen auf der Werkbank verlege, nach Aktivierung des Hebels reicht die Kraft der Stütze nicht aus den Hebel zurück zu stellen, um die Stütze bspw in der Mittelposition zu fixieren... Entlüftet habe ich schon, Druck in der Stütze ist auch im zugelassenen Bereich am oberen Ende und trotzdem will es einfach nicht funktionieren. Egal welcher Zug verwendet wird, sie laufen leichtgängig in den Zughüllen, auch der Triggy Hebel weist im losen Zustand keine Reibung auf. Bin etwas frustriert, um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen.

Kennt jemand die Problematik? 
@Sackmann : was kann die Ursache dafür sein und wie kann man es beheben?


----------



## Sackmann (26. Dezember 2019)

Funktioniert das mit dem Zurückstellen denn, wenn die Stütze außerhalb des Rahmens ist, also wenn keine Zug eingehängt ist?


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Dezember 2019)

Ja, dann funktioniert es, habe leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit wie die Rückstellkraft normalerweise sein soll


----------



## Sackmann (26. Dezember 2019)

Und du hast das gleiche Problem, wenn Außenhülle und Zug ang eschlossen aber NICHT im Rahmen sondern komplett offen und ohne Knick oder Biegung/Kurve auf der Werkbank verlegt sind? 7
Eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit brauchst du ja nicht unbedingt, das muss einfach funktionieren. Ich würde jetzt vermuten, dass dein Innenzug irgendwo geknickt oder aufgesplisst ist. Ansonsten wäre das der erste mir bekannte Fall in 40.000 Stützen, bei denen der Zug in Ordnung ist, und sich der Hebel trotzdem nicht zurückstellt, wenn er es ohne Zug ganz normal tut.. 
Züge haben im Normalfall nicht so viel Reibung, vor allem nicht, wenn nicht im Rahmen eingebaut.
Bitte probiere doch nochmal und beachte, dass es unterschiedliche Zugdurchmesser sowohl für Innenzüge als auch für Außenhüllen gibt.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Dezember 2019)

evtl. ist das Ende des Zuges an der Stütze zu lang und bleibt im Sattelrohr etwas hängen! Beim kippen vom Hebel wird das schon eng.


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Dezember 2019)

Ja, ich habe das Problem auch wenn ich es auf der Werkbank liegen habe ohne enge Knicke, in großen Bögen liegend.  Züge die ich ausprobiert habe sind original Jagwire Zug und Hülle - Set (neu und originalverpackt) und der bei der Revive (OEM via Geometron) mitgelieferte Zug und Hülle, beide Züge sehen astrein aus, nirgends was aufgesplissen. Habe das ganze nun schon bestimmt 3 mal mit jedem Zug versucht, bevor ich hier schreibe. Bin mit meinem Schrauberlatein etwas am Ende. 

Kann gerne auch ein Video via WhatsApp zur Verfügung stellen, Nummer dann per PN. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Support am Feiertag! 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (26. Dezember 2019)

Jo, dickes Lob an @Sackmann.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß da jetzt aus dem Stegreif auch nicht weiter.
Wenn die Stütze ganz normal arretiert, wenn kein Zug dran ist und auch der Triggy Hebel leichtgängig ist, dann muss es ja zwangsläufig am Zug liegen. Aus der Ferne kann ich natürlich jetzt aber auch nicht beurteilen, was da genau das Problem ist, auch weil wir so etwas noch nicht hatten Das tut mir jetzt echt leid.
Dass ein Zug (wenn er denn in Ordnung ist) so viel Reibung erzeugt, dass die Stütze nicht zurückstellt, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Hast du das Bike denn als Bausatz bekommen oder komplett montiert?
Du kannst die Stütze gerne mal zu mir senden und ich sehe sie mir dann mal an, ob ich das was Auffälliges finden kann.


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Dezember 2019)

Es war ein Bausatz, da ich längst nicht alle Teile neu benötigt habe. Stütze kam so wie hier gezeigt 



Auch mit diesem originalen Zug funktioniert es nicht. Ich mach heute Abend noch ein paar Videos und lade sie hoch und verlinke sie dann hier.


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Dezember 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> evtl. ist das Ende des Zuges an der Stütze zu lang und bleibt im Sattelrohr etwas hängen! Beim kippen vom Hebel wird das schon eng.



Ne, habe den Zug wie in der Anleitung direkt nach der Klemmung (Tonne) abgelängt.



Da war noch nen mm Spiel, festhalten und gleichzeitig Foto machen is net so einfach, er ist also genauso lang wie nötig


----------



## Arcbound (26. Dezember 2019)

Hast du Leerweg am Triggy bzw. schon mal mit der Zugspannung gespielt?


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Dezember 2019)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Hast du Leerweg am Triggy bzw. schon mal mit der Zugspannung gespielt?


Die Zugspannung passt, Leerweg nicht vorhanden. Habs auch damit rumprobiert, ohne Erfolg

Hier sieht man die Problematik mit Original Bikeyoke Zughülle und Zug, die bei der Stütze im Lieferumfang dabei waren:
Video 1 mit Original Zughülle und Zug
Video 2 mit Original Zughülle und Zug
Video 3 mit Original Zughülle und Zug

Hier die Rückstellung ohne montierten Zug:
Video Rückstellung ohne Zug montiert

Habe noch einen bei der neuen Schaltung mitgelieferten Zug und Zughülle ausprobiert. Zughülle ist nicht gekürzt, aber sollte ja trotzdem gehen, speziell wenn auf Werkbank und nicht im Rahmen. Was auffällt ist dass bei der manuellen Rückstellung die Zughülle aus der Triggy Führung gedrückt wird, statt den Hebel zurück zu drücken. Im Video halte ich den Zug am Triggy fest. Gleiches passiert auch beim Jagwire-Zug, lediglich die Endkappen des Original-Zugs halten im Triggy entsprechend fest.
Video Rückstellung mit Shimano Schaltzug und Hülle

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, am Triggy findet eine leichte Klemmung gegen die Schraube der Achse statt, man sieht im Video wie sich bei der Rückstellung des Hebels die Oberfläche leicht in Richtung Schraube verschiebt. Den Triggy anzufeilen war mir bislang nicht recht, es muss auch so funktionieren. Zudem passiert dies ja erst im Laufe des Rückstellvorgangs, das Problem ist wie auf den anderen Videos zu sehen, ja an der initialen Rückstellung.
Bewegung am Triggy Richtung Klemmschraube

@Sackmann : Vielleicht hilft es ja. Nun habe ich 3 verschiedene Züge und Hüllen jeweils vorher unbenutzt ausprobiert und es wird einfach nicht, wie es soll. Schick mir doch bitte deine Adresse, dann würde ich die Stütze wahrscheinlich alsbald zu Dir schicken.

Falls noch jemand ne Idee hat, immer gerne her damit ;-)

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Dezember 2019)

Überprüf doch mal noch, ob Du den Zug am Hebel richtig eingehängt und geführt hast. Nicht, dass es da irgendwo hakt. Denn in der Zughülle selber kann er ja eher nirgends hängen bleiben. Und unten an der Stütze scheint auch alles richtig eingehängt, und ohne Zug bewegt sich der (Rück-) Stellhebel ja sauber.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Dezember 2019)

Für mich sieht das nach einem Hebel Problem aus


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Dezember 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Überprüf doch mal noch, ob Du den Zug am Hebel richtig eingehängt und geführt hast. Nicht, dass es da irgendwo hakt. Denn in der Zughülle selber kann er ja eher nirgends hängen bleiben. Und unten an der Stütze scheint auch alles richtig eingehängt, und ohne Zug bewegt sich der (Rück-) Stellhebel ja sauber.


Was kann man da denn falsch machen? Zug einfädeln durch hebel, dann Zug durch feststehenden Teil vom Hebel, dann rein in die Zughülle und mit Madenschraube sichern. Mach ich was falsch oder müsste was anders machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (27. Dezember 2019)

Vermutlich besitzt der Hebel wo der Zug an der Sattelstütze eingehängt ist zuviel oder zu wenig Spiel und wird durch den Schaltzug etwas verzogen, welches zum Verklemmen führt.
Andernfalls kann Ich mir fast nur noch vorstellen, daß die Klemmtonne im Hebel der Sattelstütze dazu beiträgt, daß der Hebel nicht mehr zurückgeht.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Dezember 2019)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> Was kann man da denn falsch machen? Zug einfädeln durch hebel, dann Zug durch feststehenden Teil vom Hebel, dann rein in die Zughülle und mit Madenschraube sichern. Mach ich was falsch oder müsste was anders machen?


Zeig mal bitte ein Bild. Irgendwie komme ich da nicht mit.


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich schreib nachher noch was dazu, hab die stütze mit einer anderen getauscht, es scheint die stütze zu sein


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Dezember 2019)

Wie im Manual auf Seite 35 beschrieben, lässt sich bei mir der Zug nicht vom Ende her durch den gesamten Triggy schieben, was durch den Knick bedingt ist. Ich muss zuerst den beweglichen Teil des Triggy sozusagen drücken, den Zug durch den weggeklappten Teil führen und dann den Zug durch den feststehenden Teil des Triggy. Soweit kein Problem, der Zug bekommt dabei keinen Knick, Aufspleißen oder ähnliches ab. Danach wird der Zug dann durch Endkappe, Zughülle und wiederum Endkappe durchgeführt um dann auf Maß abgelängt zu werden, Klemmtonne montieren und Spiel am Triggy auf 0 einstellen. Wüsste nicht was man da anders machen kann.

Nun aber zu den Erfahrungen von heute. Hatte die Möglichkeit bei einem Bekannten meine Revive in sein Rad einzubauen, also seine Ansteuerung von Triggy, Schaltzug, Klemmtonne und meine Revive:
Video Ansteuerung von Bekanntem, eigene Revive

Auch andersherum habe ich es ausprobiert, meine Ansteuerung, also mein Triggy, Shimano Schaltzug und Hülle von gestern und seine Revive:
Video eigene Ansteuerung, Revive eines Bekannten

Im ersten Video ist zu erkennen, dass der Triggy bei der Rückstellung leicht hängt. Dies passierte jedoch in der Form nur wenn der Zug weit genug aus dem Sattelrohr herausragte, um die Stütze außerhalb des Sattelrohrs, in Flucht des Zuges gehalten, zu bedienen. Montierte ich die Stütze im Rahmen, Zug natürlich wieder zurück gezogen, trat das gleiche Erscheinungsbild wie bei meiner Kombination von gestern auf, der Hebel hing fest.

Aus den Versuchen schließe ich, dass es die Stütze sein muss, auch wenn das wohl noch nie vorgekommen ist, leider gibt es immer ein erstes Mal.


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Dezember 2019)

Am Fett kann es nicht liegen. Ist ja keins dran.


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Dezember 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Am Fett kann es nicht liegen. Ist ja keins dran.


Wo ist kein Fett dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (28. Dezember 2019)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> Wo ist kein Fett dran?


Na, an dem vermutlich irgendwie klemmenden Auslöser unten an der Stütze. Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass an der Stelle bei mir dick Fett drauf und dran und drumrum war. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja tatsächlich ein internes Problem.


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Dezember 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Na, an dem vermutlich irgendwie klemmenden Auslöser unten an der Stütze. Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass an der Stelle bei mir dick Fett drauf und dran und drumrum war. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja tatsächlich ein internes Problem.



Es ist original Fett dran, das sieht weder trocken, noch zugeschmiert aus, sollte also ok sein. Nachdem ich saß ja schon eine Seite vorher gepostet hatte und Sackmann nichts negatives geäußert hat, gehe ich davon aus dass es so aussehen muss.


----------



## zotty (28. Dezember 2019)

wenn ca. 200 psi anliegen, kann ich die tonnenmutter incl. leitung nicht einhängen. 
oder anders, kannst du ohne kabel, bei 200psi den hebel (tonnenmutter) einfach umlegen? man muss da schon kräftig drücken.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Dezember 2019)

Die Stütze sollte sogar 250psi haben!


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Dezember 2019)

Lässt sich der Hebel unten an der Stütze denn manuell betätigen bzw. ist da ohne Zug genug Rückstellkraft vorhanden? Das kurze Ende vom 4er Inbus funktioniert da als Hebel ganz gut.


----------



## Sackmann (28. Dezember 2019)

Also diese ganzen Versuche in allen Ehren, aber natürlich ist es nicht die Aufgabe des Kunden, da herauszufinden, was das Problem ist, falls es denn etwas nicht Augenscheinliches ist.
Ich würde dich bitten, die Stütze zu mir zurückzuschicken, und ich schicke dir eine neue raus. Bitte die Stütze mit den Teilen mitliefern, die auch das Problem verursacht haben (also den "schlechten" Zug, usw...).
Dann kann ich mir das in Ruhe ansehen und werde hier berichten. Ich kann mir da momentan keinen Reim drauf machen, bin aber gespannt.


----------



## Sackmann (3. Januar 2020)

Aaaalso:

Stütze habe ich heute am frühen Abend bekommen.
   Folgendes habe ich dann gemacht:  

Auslösehebel unten an der Stütze per Hand bewegt (ohne montiertem Kabel)
-> Feststellung: Der Auslösehebel geht sehr (zu) einfach zu bewegen, stellt aber einwandfrei und immer zurück.
Den Triggy mit dem bereits montierten Kabel an die Stütze angeschlossen
-> Feststellung: Wie berichtet, stellt der Triggy nicht zurück.
Druck überprüft:
-> Feststellung: Die Stütze hatte definitiv viel zu wenig Druck. Das spürte man schon bei Punkt 1., da der Auslösehebel viel zu einfach zu bewegen war.
Druck auf 250psi erhöht
Nochmals Triggy und Kabel angeschlossen und betätigt
-> Feststellung: Triggy stellt noch immer nicht zurück
Klemmtonne vom Zug entfernt, Innenzug am Ende sauber abgekappt und Triggy mitsamt Innenzug aus der Außenhülle gezogen.
-> Feststellung: Der Innenzug hat beim Rausziehen aus der Außenhülle etwas viel Reibung / läuft nicht sauber
Neuen Innen und Außenzug montiert, Klemmtonne montiert
-> Feststellung: Triggy stellt einwandfrei zurück. Alles ist so, wie es soll.  
Warum bei @Trailrider79  unterschiedliche Züge nicht funktioniert haben, kann ich nicht erklären, es lag aber wahrscheinlich zumindest mit am zu geringen Druck. Er meinte, er hatte den Druck überprüft und auf 250psi gesetzt. Als die Stütze bei mir ankam waren definitiv keine 250psi drin. Je nach verwendter Pumpe kann es leicht sein, dass Druck beim Aufpumpen verloren geht.
Ob der zu geringe Druck auch den von mir angeschlossenen Zug zurückgestellt hätte, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Mit dem korrekten Druck und einem neuen Zug funktioniert aber alles, wie es soll.

Natürlich kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht mit Sicherheit ausschließen, dass die Stütze nicht Luft verliert, es wäre aber sehr außergewöhnlich, da wir bei nun über 40.000 produzierten Stützen keine 10 Stützen hatten, die die Luft nicht hielten. Pneumatische Undichtigkeiten sind also eigentlich kein bekanntes Thema.


----------



## S-H-A (3. Januar 2020)

Echt sagenhafter Support @Sackmann


----------



## Trailrider79 (7. Januar 2020)

Auch von meiner Seite Dank an @Sackmann !

Ich sehe die Sache auf der Basis der Analyse noch nicht als erklärt an, die Details dazu laufen jedoch direkt zwischen Stefan und mir.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mir vorgestern neue Schrauben für meine zwei Jahre alte Revive geholt. Gibt es einen Grund warum die jetzt mit Unterlegscheiben kommen und nicht mehr so in den Teller passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (10. Januar 2020)

Anderes Material, und durch die gerundeten Scheiben einfacher bzw. günstiger zu produzieren.

Die alten Schrauben sahen aus wie abgedreht, was viel Aufwand pro Schraube wäre.


----------



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2020)

Die Schrauben sind kompatibel und passen von der Form her zum Teller aller bisherigen Stützenvarianten.
Der Grund ist nicht günstigere Produktion (dem ist nämlich überhaupt nicht so ), sondern eine Verringerung der Chance zum Knarzen, und eine bessere Montage. Die konvexe Unterlegscheibe dreht sich beim Anziehen der Schraube nicht im Aluminium des Stützenkopfes und drückt sich quasi nur fest.
Die allerersten Schrauben (silberfarben) waren abgedreht, die nächste Schrauben waren hochfeste Custom-Stahlschrauben, die jetzigen sind aus dem gleichen Material aber mit quasi zweiteiligem Kopf.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Schrauben sind kompatibel und passen von der Form her zum Teller aller bisherigen Stützenvarianten.
> Der Grund ist nicht günstigere Produktion (dem ist nämlich überhaupt nicht so ), sondern eine Verringerung der Chance zum Knarzen, und eine bessere Montage. Die konvexe Unterlegscheibe dreht sich beim Anziehen der Schraube nicht im Aluminium des Stützenkopfes und drückt sich quasi nur fest.
> Die allerersten Schrauben (silberfarben) waren abgedreht, die nächste Schrauben waren hochfeste Custom-Stahlschrauben, die jetzigen sind aus dem gleichen Material aber mit quasi zweiteiligem Kopf.


Danke. Klingt gut. Ich hatte zwar keine Probleme mit Knarzen, als ich aber neulich mal meinen Sattel gewechselt hatte war mir aufgefallen, dass eine Schraube leicht verbogen war. Wie das passiert ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären aber 2,- für ne Neue ist auch i.O.

Mal noch eine andere Frage. Die Schraube meiner Squeezy lockert sich immer wieder. Ist Loctite hier eine gute Idee?


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

Ich lade euch alle hierzu ein:





						BikeYoke REVIVE/DIVINE 185mm: Rahmenversenkbarkeit
					

Ich würde hier gerne eine Liste erstellen, in der Rahmen zusammentragen werden, bei denen eine REVIVE oder DIVINE 185 komplett bis zum Bund in den Rahmen geschoben werden kann. Diese Frage kommt für bestimmte Rahmen immer mal wieder auf und so wäre es sicher für viele eine Hilfe, wenn man das...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

@niconj : Loctite kann da sicher helfen. Ich denke zumindest nicht, dass es schadet. "Endfest" sollte es natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## michel77 (16. Januar 2020)

Ist es eigentlich möglich, eine Revive 185 wie die Divine mit den angebotenen Spacern im Hub zu begrenzen? Dazu habe ich bisher keine Informationen finden können.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Januar 2020)

Nein.


----------



## michel77 (16. Januar 2020)

Das ist nicht, was ich hören wollte, habe es mir aber schon gedacht. Danke Dir für die Info.


----------



## Spezialeis (17. Januar 2020)

Letztens hat meine Revive 185 einen Service erhalten. Ich habe alles nach Video Anleitung gemacht. Am Triggy und Seilzug wurde nichts geändert. Solange die Stütze ausserhalb des Rahmens ist (mit und ohne eingehängten Zug) oder nur wenig in denn Rahmen geschoben ist, funktioniert alles wie es soll. Schiebe ich die Sattelstütze in den Rahmen, dann setzt sich der Triggy nicht mehr von selbst zurück. Ich habe die Stütze nur mit Schieben sowie Schieben und leicht an der Zughülle Ziehen probiert, beides mit gleichem Erfolg. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2020)

Manchen Rahmen sind nicht durchgehend ausgerieben, und wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, und die Stütze z.B. bis zu dieser "Stufe" im Rahmen versenkt ist, dann kann der Ansteuerungshebel (der ja dann unterhalb dieser Stufe im engeren Teil des Sitzrohr sitzt) unter Umständen innen am Sitzrohr scheuern und hängen bleiben. 
Etwas anderes fällt mir jetzt nicht ein, und wenn Kabel usw. richtig eingehängt sind, dann gibt es ja sonst auch keinen wirklichen Grund, warum es außerhalb des Rahmens anders sein sollte, als im Rahmen verlegt.
Außnahmen können komplett verrückte Kabelführungen sein, wie z.B. bei EVIL. Dort macht der Zug eine Dopplebiegung auf kurzer Strecke, was zu erhöhter Reibung führen kann.
Welches Rad hast du denn?


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2020)

Hier mal eine neue Umfrage. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr teilnehmt:





						Long Drop Dropper
					

Sinn der Umfrage ist es, ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, für wie viele Nutzer eine solche lange Stütze überhaupt theoretisch möglich wäre.  Deshalb würde mich interessieren würde, ob ihr eine Stütze mit folgenden Abmaßen in eurem eigenen, persönlichen Bike theoretisch fahren könntet. Dabei ist...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Spezialeis (19. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Welches Rad hast du denn?


Einen Nicolai G1. 370mm sind sicher ausgerieben, möglich, dass es bis 450mm ebenso ist. Aber selbst 370mm reichen aus. Wenn ich die Stütze einfach nur reinschiebe, dann wird die Kabelhülle automatisch mit rausgeschoben. Ich habe noch etwas getestet, an der Kabelhülle gezogen, wieder etwas reingestossen, die Stütze tiefer und wieder raus. Ging teilweise etwas besser, aber noch nicht so, wie es vor dem Service war. Am Rahmen, an der Tonne, an der Hülle und am Triggy wurde nichts geändert.


----------



## S-H-A (26. Januar 2020)

Die neue Revive ist nun installiert. Fand das schon ein wenig umständlich mit der Klemmtonne. Find es anders herum, wie bei Fox, besser. Geschmackssache. Vom Triggy hab ich mir mehr erwartet. Habe ihn, Erzählungen zufolge, smoother erwartet. Sei's drum. Immer noch um Klassen wertiger als der Fox Hebel am anderen Bike. Kann aber auch an der Leitungsführung liegen, möglich wäre das.
Stütze fährt sehr sanft aus. Da gibt es nix zu meckern.
Was aber etwas komisch ist: die Stütze senkt sich trotz mehrmaligem Entlüften minimalst ab. Es stört nicht, beim draufsetzen nicht zu spüren. Sind vielleicht 2mm. Denke am Fully würde man es auch mit der Hand kaum wahrnehmen, am Hardtail schon. Wenn es so bleibt passt das.
Finde die Revive ist voll auf Augenhöhe mit einer Tranfer. Bin froh mich für Bikeyoke entschieden zu haben.


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die neue Revive ist nun installiert. Fand das schon ein wenig umständlich mit der Klemmtonne. Find es anders herum, wie bei Fox, besser.


Die aktuellen Triggy-Versionen erlauben doch die Klemmung vorn. Hättest du doch nur machen müssen: Klemmtonne hinten mit reichlich Zuglänge dranklemmen, Zug bündig abschneiden, feste Tonne am vorderen Ende abschneiden, Zug vorne am Triggy klemmen und abschneiden. Wenn mans richtig macht, ist es ein Schnitt mehr als bei Fox und natürlich das Fädeln und klemmen der Tonne auf den Zug. 30 Sekunden vielleicht?


> Vom Triggy hab ich mir mehr erwartet. Habe ihn, Erzählungen zufolge, smoother erwartet.


Das wird schon noch. Am Anfang ist der immer ein bisschen schwergängiger. Schleift sich ein.


> Was aber etwas komisch ist: die Stütze senkt sich trotz mehrmaligem Entlüften minimalst ab. Es stört nicht, beim draufsetzen nicht zu spüren. Sind vielleicht 2mm.


Das ist nicht komisch, sondern normal. Lies einfach mal den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread.


----------



## S-H-A (26. Januar 2020)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Triggy-Versionen erlauben doch die Klemmung vorn. Hättest du doch nur machen müssen: Klemmtonne hinten mit reichlich Zuglänge dranklemmen, Zug bündig abschneiden, feste Tonne am vorderen Ende abschneiden, Zug vorne am Triggy klemmen und abschneiden. Wenn mans richtig macht, ist es ein Schnitt mehr als bei Fox und natürlich das Fädeln und klemmen der Tonne auf den Zug. 30 Sekunden vielleicht?
> 
> Das wird schon noch. Am Anfang ist der immer ein bisschen schwergängiger. Schleift sich ein.
> 
> Das ist nicht komisch, sondern normal. Lies einfach mal den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread.



Schau an. Ich danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (31. Januar 2020)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Triggy-Versionen erlauben doch die Klemmung vorn. Hättest du doch nur machen müssen: Klemmtonne hinten mit reichlich Zuglänge dranklemmen, Zug bündig abschneiden, feste Tonne am vorderen Ende abschneiden, Zug vorne am Triggy klemmen und abschneiden. Wenn mans richtig macht, ist es ein Schnitt mehr als bei Fox und natürlich das Fädeln und klemmen der Tonne auf den Zug. 30 Sekunden vielleicht?
> 
> Das wird schon noch. Am Anfang ist der immer ein bisschen schwergängiger. Schleift sich ein.
> 
> Das ist nicht komisch, sondern normal. Lies einfach mal den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread.


Der Hebel lässt sich nun sanfter drücken. Wie von dir angekündigt. 

Bin sehr angetan bisher. Hatte mal was gelesen das Nicolairahmen und die Revive kollidieren sollen. Weiß auch gar nicht wo genau da das Problem bestand. Dennoch, bei meiner war dem nicht so, es gab keinerlei Probleme bei der Montage.


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hatte mal was gelesen das Nicolairahmen und die Revive kollidieren sollen. Weiß auch gar nicht wo genau da das Problem bestand.


Das betrifft wohl nur einzelne Nicolai-Rahmen mit 30,9 mm Sitzrohrdurchmesser. @Sackmann hatte sich in meinem Aufbauthread mal dazu geäußert.


----------



## Sackmann (31. Januar 2020)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Triggy-Versionen erlauben doch die Klemmung vorn. Hättest du doch nur machen müssen: Klemmtonne hinten mit reichlich Zuglänge dranklemmen, Zug bündig abschneiden, feste Tonne am vorderen Ende abschneiden, Zug vorne am Triggy klemmen und abschneiden. Wenn mans richtig macht, ist es ein Schnitt mehr als bei Fox und natürlich das Fädeln und klemmen der Tonne auf den Zug. 30 Sekunden vielleicht?



Geht noch einfacher:
1. Unsere Klemmtonne einfach auf den Schaltzug schieben bis kurz vor den originalen Nippel und dort fixieren.
2. Überstehendes Ende mit Nippel bündig abzwicken, dann hat man ein Ende mit Nippel und das andere Ende ist noch verlötet und splissfrei.
3. Zug von hinten nach vorne durchziehen
4. Voila!

Dann muss man nicht mal auf die 17mm achten, sondern vorne am Triggy nur den Zug leicht auf Spannung bringen, bis man spürt, wann die Klemmtonne am Umlenkhebel der Stütze anliegt. Dann vorn den Zug mit der Madenschrauben fixieren. Fertig. Easy!


----------



## S-H-A (31. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Geht noch einfacher:
> 1. Unsere Klemmtonne einfach auf den Schaltzug schieben bis kurz vor den originalen Nippel und dort fixieren.
> 2. Überstehendes Ende mit Nippel bündig abzwicken, dann hat man ein Ende mit Nippel und das andere Ende ist noch verlötet und splissfrei.
> 3. Zug von hinten nach vorne durchziehen
> ...


Ach selbst so war das kein Problem. Alles easy.


----------



## easton95 (8. Februar 2020)

Guten Morgen,
War gestern mit meiner Revive unterwegs.
Und plötzlich hat sich angefangen der sattel zu drehen dachte erst die sattelklemme wäre nicht fest, aber es war der Kopf der Stütze der sich bewegt hat kann man das wieder fest machen oder ist die Stütze am arsch.
MfG 
Patrick


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Februar 2020)

Erst 'ne E-Mail an Bike Yoke, dann vermutlich einsenden und reparieren lassen. Ist halt erst mal ärgerlich, aber da gibt's sicher 'ne unkomplizierte Lösung.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2020)

Hab gestern Nachmittag schon ne PN an ihn geschickt und warte auf Antwort.
Das kriegen wir schon wieder hin.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2020)

Weil mich immer wieder PNs diesbezüglich erreichen, und das hier der meistbesuchte Thread ist, einmal kurz der Link zu ein paar News:



Sackmann schrieb:


> Nachdem uns seit der Eurobike über Instagram und per Mail unzählige Nachrichten erreicht haben, die auf die "Teamklammotten" anspielten, will ich jetzt kurz hier verkünden, damit ich die Fragen immer einzeln beantworten muss.
> Eigentlich nur für unserer Teamfahrer und uns selber gedacht, gibt's die Sachen jetzt auch für jeden zu kaufen:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pAn1c (9. Februar 2020)

Da sind die Socken endlich


----------



## peter1966 (13. Februar 2020)

Kurze Frage...ich habe jetzt eine Revive 185 - 31,6 ... meine neue Kiste hat 34,9 (Speci)
Ein Umbau ist scheinbar möglich .. bin ich mit dem Teil auf der richtigen Seite zum Umbau..https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/revive-divine-untere-rohreinheit.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan406 (13. Februar 2020)

34.9 nur revive max. 
Passt also vermutlich nicht zum vorhandenen Innenleben.


----------



## Chillout_KA (13. Februar 2020)

```
30.9/31.6 sind untereinander kompatibel, somit kann die Stütze umgerüstet werden.
34.9 passt nur bei REVIVE MAX.
```

steht auch so in der Beschreibt von der Rohreinheit


----------



## peter1966 (13. Februar 2020)

Oha .. stimmt  ..





> 34.9 passt nur bei REVIVE MAX.


Also geht das doch nur mit eine ollen Hülse in extra lang.


----------



## SgtIcetea (16. Februar 2020)

@Sackmann ist die Angabe noch richtig, dass ein 13 mm Maulschlüssel benötigt wird? Habe gestern den Service gemacht und der 13er war zu groß, mit dem Messschieber habe ich ca 10,5 mm gemessen an der Stelle wo im Video der 13er angesetzt wird?!


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. Februar 2020)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> @Sackmann ist die Angabe noch richtig, dass ein 13 mm Maulschlüssel benötigt wird? Habe gestern den Service gemacht und der 13er war zu groß, mit dem Messschieber habe ich ca 10,5 mm gemessen an der Stelle wo im Video der 13er angesetzt wird?!


Das Problem hatte ich letzte Woche auch, hab's dann mit nem Engländer gemacht. Die Fläche zum Ansetze ist irgendwie auch schmaler geworden hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2020)

Bei dem alten Fußteil war es ein 13mm Maulschlüssel. Jetzt beim neuen Fußteil sollten es 11mm sein. Ich sollte das im Video vielleicht mal anmerken. Die Toleranzen sind teilweise etwas groß geraten, so dass es mit einem Franzosen wohl am einfachsten ist, 
In Zukunft wird unten am Fuße ein Eingriff für einen Inbus sein, so dass man keinen Maulschlüssel mehr braucht.


----------



## xalex (21. Februar 2020)

Mein triggy ist sehr schwergängig.  Nach schmieren hat wenig gebracht.  Was könnte ich noch machen?


----------



## SgtIcetea (21. Februar 2020)

Schaltzug entweder Mal fetten oder komplett wechseln. Meiner war auch extrem schwergängig daraufhin habe ich den zug gewechselt, läuft wieder wie neu


----------



## xalex (21. Februar 2020)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Schaltzug entweder Mal fetten oder komplett wechseln. Meiner war auch extrem schwergängig daraufhin habe ich den zug gewechselt, läuft wieder wie neu


Der Zug läuft super. Der Hebel selbst ist schwergängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SgtIcetea (21. Februar 2020)

Dann den Hebel Mal auseinander nehmen neu fetten und wieder zusammenschrauben, ist nur eine Schraube die den zusammenhält


----------



## xalex (21. Februar 2020)

Ah okay,  dann muss ich da mit Menge Lesebrille noch ran,  habe die Schraube tatsächlich nicht gesehen.  Danke


----------



## BassSetAlight (22. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich einen kompletten Service mache, welches Öl ist zu empfehlen?

RSP 2,5 WT und 5 WT hätte ich auf Lager.

Oder verwendet BikeYoke da was eigenes? Wenn ja, welches und von wo zu beziehen?


----------



## gili89 (25. Februar 2020)

hab mir eine gebrauchte Revive 160 geholt. 
beim normalen Testen daheim alles in Ordnung.

heute die erste Runde gefahren, anfangs alles perfekt. Aber so nach einer halben Stunde bei 0°C wollte sie dann plötzlich nicht mehr ausfahren. Geht nur wenn man absteigt und etwas am Sattel rüttelt und dabei den Triggy betätigt. 
Was kann's denn da haben?


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2020)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen kompletten Service mache, welches Öl ist zu empfehlen?
> 
> RSP 2,5 WT und 5 WT hätte ich auf Lager.
> 
> Oder verwendet BikeYoke da was eigenes? Wenn ja, welches und von wo zu beziehen?


Schau doch mal auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads. Da steht unter "Wie führe ich einen Serivce durch" welches Öl wir verwenden, und welche Alternativen es gibt. Im Anhang des ersten Posts sind auch noch Dokumenten dazu zu finden.Die erste Seite enthält sehr viele nützliche Infos, die auch immer wieder upgedatet werden.



gili89 schrieb:


> hab mir eine gebrauchte Revive 160 geholt.
> beim normalen Testen daheim alles in Ordnung.
> 
> heute die erste Runde gefahren, anfangs alles perfekt. Aber so nach einer halben Stunde bei 0°C wollte sie dann plötzlich nicht mehr ausfahren. Geht nur wenn man absteigt und etwas am Sattel rüttelt und dabei den Triggy betätigt.
> Was kann's denn da haben?


Wenn eine gebruachte REVIVE nicht oder nicht schnell genug ausfährt, dann kann es nur daran liegen, dass a) der Druck nicht ausreicht oder b) ein Service der unteren Rohreinheit fällig/überfällig ist. Wie alt ist denn die Stütze und wann ist das letzte Mal ein Service durchgeführt worden?


----------



## BassSetAlight (25. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schau doch mal auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads. Da steht unter "Wie führe ich einen Serivce durch" welches Öl wir verwenden, und welche Alternativen es gibt. Im Anhang des ersten Posts sind auch noch Dokumenten dazu zu finden.Die erste Seite enthält sehr viele nützliche Infos, die auch immer wieder upgedatet werden.



Habs gefunden, Danke!
Wo kann man das in einem kleinen Gebinde kaufen?
Ich hab nur große Gebinde online gefunden.
Ansonsten würde ich einfach das RSP 2,5WT nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (25. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn eine gebruachte REVIVE nicht oder nicht schnell genug ausfährt, dann kann es nur daran liegen, dass a) der Druck nicht ausreicht oder b) ein Service der unteren Rohreinheit fällig/überfällig ist. Wie alt ist denn die Stütze und wann ist das letzte Mal ein Service durchgeführt worden?



sie fährt ansonsten ja schnell (sogar sehr) aus. 
Druck werd ich dann mal checken. Sie bleibt eben nur in unterster Position hängen und ich hätte das heute mal auf die niedrigen Temperaturen geschoben. 
Stütze war in einem Testbike verbaut und ist ca ein Jahr alt.


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2020)

Wenn sie nur in der untersten Position hängen bleibt, kann es auch an einem verklebten Schaumstoffring liegen. Wenn mit viel Kraft abgesenkt wird, dann trifft der Sealhead auf den O-Ring und den Schaumstoffring und kann das ganze theoretisch abdichten. Damit entstünde ein Unterdruck.


----------



## gili89 (25. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn sie nur in der untersten Position hängen bleibt, kann es auch an einem verklebten Schaumstoffring liegen. Wenn mit viel Kraft abgesenkt wird, dann trifft der Sealhead auf den O-Ring und den Schaumstoffring und kann das ganze theoretisch abdichten. Damit entstünde ein Unterdruck.



alles klar, danke für die Info!
Dann mach ich mal ein Lower-Tube Service, scheint ja recht einfach zu sein


----------



## gili89 (26. Februar 2020)

scheinbar hat simples Entlüften geholfen. Asche über mein Haupt!
hab mir trotzdem mal die empfohlenen Segeringzangen und das Spezialfett bestellt und werde dann bald mal Lower-Tube-Service durchführen. Schadet sicher nicht


----------



## N-DURO (26. Februar 2020)

Der 100h Service ist bei unseren Revive´s jetzt fällig und werde ihn selber durchführen. Habe das Video gesehen un eine Einkaufsliste erstellt. 
Denke wird wohl gehen. Nur eine Frage bleibt aus dem Video offen: 

@Sackmann: Mit welchem Drehmoment wird bei 2:58 angezogen? Kann es leider nicht lesen. Denke meine [1Nm - 9Nm] oder [2.5Nm - 25Nm] Knarre wird es abdecken.

Vielen Dank für die Videos und Anleitungen, finde ich super, da kann man fast nichts mehr falsch machen.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Februar 2020)

3.5-4Nm. 
Und auch hier nochmal der Hinweis, wie auch schon zwei Posts von mir weiter oben: Auf der ersten Seite gibt es viele hilfreiche Informationen, darunter auch eine Explosionszeichnung mit allen Drehmomenten.


----------



## N-DURO (27. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 

In die Explosionszeichnung habe ich nicht reingesehen, nur die anderen .pdf´s, sorry! 
Jetzt kann los gehen!


----------



## Mic81 (8. März 2020)

Hi zusammen, hab mir die 160mm Version gegönnt. Wenn ich sie belaste ( in Vollmontur draufsitze mit ca. 105Kg ) und den Remote betätige, fährt sie nur mit erhöhtem Druck auf den Remotehebel ruckartig ein und nicht schön sanft. Das kenn ich von meinen 2 anderen Stützen nicht (Fox Transfer und KS Lev Si), dachte die Revive ist der Mercedes unter den Stützen ?!? ?


----------



## Erroll (8. März 2020)

Sattelrohklemmung evtl zu fest angezogen?


----------



## Mic81 (8. März 2020)

Erroll schrieb:


> Sattelrohklemmung evtl zu fest angezogen?



Ne, dann würde sie auch schlecht ausfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (8. März 2020)

Mic81 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, hab mir die 160mm Version gegönnt. Wenn ich sie belaste ( in Vollmontur draufsitze mit ca. 105Kg ) und den Remote betätige, fährt sie nur mit erhöhtem Druck auf den Remote ein und zwar ruckartig und nicht schön sanft. Das kenn ich von meinen 2 anderen Stützen nicht (Fox Transfer und KS Lev Si), dachte die Revive ist der Mercedes unter den Stützen ?!? ?



Wurde hier bereits mehrfach beantwortet und ist der Konstruktion geschuldet , das ist ganz normal.
Sattelstütze leicht entlasten bevor man den Remote betätigt und schon ist die Revive ganz leicht zu betätigen.
Du drückst sonst mit Deinem Körpergewicht quasi gegen das Ventil welches mit dem Remote geöffnet werden soll um die Revive abzusenken.
Wie gesagt steht ganz vorne auf der ersten Seite und wurde dort vom @Sackmann ausführlich und gut verständlich erklärt.


----------



## Mic81 (8. März 2020)

Auf welcher Seite steht das ?

Meine 2 anderen Stützen funktionieren aber tadellos bei gleicher Belastung, etwas nervig wenn das normal ist ??‍♂️

Edit: habs gefunden


----------



## BigMounty (8. März 2020)

Ist reine Gewöhnungssache und stört mich nicht weiter.
Meine Revive ist die bei mir problemloseste und zuverlässigste Stütze überhaupt.
Ich hatte bereits Reverb, Transfer und aktuell am Liteville eine  Eightpins im Einsatz.
Würde die Revive allen meinen genannten Stützen vorziehen.


----------



## Mic81 (8. März 2020)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Ist reine Gewöhnungssache und stört mich nicht weiter.
> Meine Revive ist die bei mir problemloseste und zuverlässigste Stütze überhaupt.
> Ich hatte bereits Reverb, Transfer und aktuell am Liteville eine  Eightpins im Einsatz.
> Würde die Revive allen meinen genannten Stützen vorziehen.



Wahrscheinlich schon, inwiefern findest du sie am besten, was macht sie besser als die anderen ?

Hab mit der Transfer und Lev auch keine Probleme ...


----------



## pAn1c (8. März 2020)

Ist die Lev nicht die Stütze, die mehr im Service ist, als am Rad?


----------



## Mic81 (8. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ist die Lev nicht die Stütze, die mehr im Service ist, als am Rad?



? Noch funzt sie, ist eh nur am Hardtail ?


----------



## RidgeStevens (9. März 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

also ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Spiel im ausgefahrenen Zustand der Stütze. Ich habe die Revive 160 seit Anfang 2019 in Betrieb und bin sie viel gefahren und  habe alle halbes Jahr einen Lower-Leg Service gemacht und die Dichtungen getauscht. Der letzte Service ist jetzt 3 Monate her und leider lässt sich ein anständiges Spiel in Fahrtrichtung festellen. Klingt beim "Hinterrad-fallen-lassen" ein wenig wie ein loser Steuersatz . Nun zu meiner Frage. Kann es sein das die Innere Führungsnuten wo die Stifte drin laufen auch so stark verschleißen, dass neue Gleitstifte alleine nicht mehr in der Lage sind das Spiel zu beseitigen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ? Ich bedanke mich schon mal und wünsche euch einen schönen Abend. 

Cheers  Max


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. März 2020)

Egtl sollten die Messingstifte verschleißen, weil Messing weicher ist als harteloxiertes Alu. Aber wenn da viel Dreck und Staub drin sind, die wie Schleifpaste wirken, kann sich das evtl. auch umkehren.
Die Führungssteine gibt es aber auch als Ersatzteile, bei mir haben die neuen das Spiel wieder fast komplett beseitigt.


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2020)

@RidgeStevens : Hast du die Pins auch gewechselt oder nur gereinigt und neu abgeschmiert?
Die Nuten sollten nicht verschleißen, vor allem nicht so schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeStevens (10. März 2020)

Hallo @Sackmann, habe die Pins gewechselt und alle Dichtungen getauscht.  Kann sein das die Stütze letzten Herbst in BC ein bisschen zu leiden hatte, da es fast die ganze Zeit geregnet hat und es schlammig war. Also wenn die Pins neu sind hilft wahrscheinlich nur noch das "LowerLeg" tauschen ? 
Cheers
Max


----------



## goldencore (12. März 2020)

Ich bin meine Revive, die an einem Neurad verbaut ist, am Samstag überhaupt erst zum zweiten Mal gefahren. Da es recht schlammig war, habe nachher das Bike geputzt und dabei festgestellt, dass oben an der Stütze etwas Öl ausgetreten sein muss. Jedenfalls war da schmieriger Dreck, der nicht normaler Schlamm war.
Ist das ein Grund zur Sorge bzw. Reklamation? Wie gesagt, die Stütze ist im Prinzip neu. Funktion ist einwandfrei.


----------



## S-H-A (12. März 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich bin meine Revive, die an einem Neurad verbaut ist, am Samstag überhaupt erst zum zweiten Mal gefahren. Da es recht schlammig war, habe nachher das Bike geputzt und dabei festgestellt, dass oben an der Stütze etwas Öl ausgetreten sein muss. Jedenfalls war da schmieriger Dreck, der nicht normaler Schlamm war.
> Ist das ein Grund zur Sorge bzw. Reklamation? Wie gesagt, die Stütze ist im Prinzip neu. Funktion ist einwandfrei.



Das ist bestimmt die Grundschmierung. Alles gut.


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. März 2020)

Überflüssiger Schmierstoff drückt sich anfangs am Abstreifer vorbei, das ist ganz normal und ist auch nach jedem Service wieder so.


----------



## goldencore (12. März 2020)

Alles klar, besten Dank!


----------



## m4k1 (21. März 2020)

hallo
meine 185mm revive lässt sich nicht 100% reviven. bleiben immer ein paar mm federung übrig und es ist auch etwas ölig alles. wenn ich länger drauf fahr werden aus den paar mm auch mal 2cm. was tun?
voriges jahr mit meinem bird erworben, jedoch bisher, verletzungsbedingt, erst maximal zehn touren gefahren.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don_viki (24. März 2020)

Hallo!
habe mit einem gebrauchten Rad eine Revive bekommen im Herbst. Sie funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich heute gesehen, dass etwas plastikartiges herausschaut. Hat jemand einen Tipp was das ist/ schon mal erlebt und welche Teile ich für einen eventuellen Service da haben sollte?


----------



## FastFabi93 (24. März 2020)

Sieht nach gelöstem Gleitlager aus, schau mal lieber rein bevor du dir das Tauchrohr zermackelst :/


----------



## Sackmann (24. März 2020)

Korrekt. Das ist definitiv die Beschichtung des Gleitlagers, die sich gelöst hat.
Ich sehe da oben eine kleine Macke am Teleskoprohr, die zimlich genau an der Stelle zu sein scheint, an der die Beschichtung sic "geteilt" hat.
Hast du deine Stütze regelmäßig von außen abgeschmiert? Wenn ja, mit welchem Schmiermittel?


----------



## don_viki (24. März 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke ihr habt recht. Die kleine Macke und wo das Plastik geteilt ist. 
habe sie mit teflonspray besprüht ab und zu. Der kleine Schaden und das Plastik ist mir halt nicht aufgefallen bis jetzt.


----------



## m4k1 (24. März 2020)

Kann mir auch wer mit meinem problem helfen? Hilft es sie zu zerlegen und wieder zusammenzubauen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (24. März 2020)

m4k1 schrieb:


> hallo
> meine 185mm revive lässt sich nicht 100% reviven. bleiben immer ein paar mm federung übrig und es ist auch etwas ölig alles. wenn ich länger drauf fahr werden aus den paar mm auch mal 2cm. was tun?
> voriges jahr mit meinem bird erworben, jedoch bisher, verletzungsbedingt, erst maximal zehn touren gefahren.
> grüße


Klingt nach Ölverlust, wahrscheinlich ist irgendwo in der Kartusche eine Dichtung defekt. Würde ich einschicken oder Selbermachen wenn du dich ran traust (glaube dazu gibt's auch ein Video). Wo genau ist die Stütze denn ölig?


----------



## m4k1 (24. März 2020)

Wenn ausgefahren, hinten am „standrohr“. Nennt man das beim dropper auch so?


----------



## FJ836 (24. März 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hast du deine Stütze regelmäßig von außen abgeschmiert? Wenn ja, mit welchem Schmiermittel?



Welches Schmiermittel empfiehlst Du denn?!


----------



## pAn1c (24. März 2020)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Welches Schmiermittel empfiehlst Du denn?!



Ich zitiere mal aus Post 1:



Sackmann schrieb:


> *Empfohlene Schmierfette:*
> 
> *r.s.p. Soft grease*
> *r.s.p. Slick Kick*
> ...


----------



## FastFabi93 (24. März 2020)

m4k1 schrieb:


> Wenn ausgefahren, hinten am „standrohr“. Nennt man das beim dropper auch so?


Also da wo der Dichtring sitzt? Standrohr ist das Rohr, das relativ zum Rahmen stillsteht. Bei der Revive (und allen anderen Stützen) also das dickere, untere Rohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FJ836 (24. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus Post 1:



Ah sorry des hatte ich zwar schon gelesen, hatte aber irgendwie gedacht das wären die für innen. 
Mea culpa und Danke!!


----------



## pAn1c (24. März 2020)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Ah sorry des hatte ich zwar schon gelesen, hatte aber irgendwie gedacht das wären die für innen.
> Mea culpa und Danke!!


Was für innen gut ist, verträgt sich auch mit den Abstreifen und den äußeren Rohr


----------



## m4k1 (24. März 2020)

das öl kommt wohl schon von der dichtung, geht jedoch mit dem sattel mit hoch. am tauchrohr am oberen ende hab ich am meisten


----------



## FastFabi93 (24. März 2020)

Würde ich einschicken 
Entweder auf Garantie zu @Sackmann oder zu LemonShox.


----------



## HB3141 (24. März 2020)

Ist es normal, dass die Stütze auch nach dem Entlüften beim Druck von oben minimal einsackt (wenige mm)?


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2020)

HB3141 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die Stütze auch nach dem Entlüften beim Druck von oben minimal einsackt (wenige mm)?


Ja Sackmann hat da auch Mal einen wert genannt ich meine 1-3mm wenn ich das richtig erinnere.


----------



## Sackmann (25. März 2020)

m4k1 schrieb:


> hallo
> meine 185mm revive lässt sich nicht 100% reviven. bleiben immer ein paar mm federung übrig und es ist auch etwas ölig alles. wenn ich länger drauf fahr werden aus den paar mm auch mal 2cm. was tun?
> voriges jahr mit meinem bird erworben, jedoch bisher, verletzungsbedingt, erst maximal zehn touren gefahren.
> grüße


Sorry, dein Post ist irgendwie untergegangen. 

Kommt drauf an, wo die Stütze bei dir ölig ist. Es kann schon sein, dass mal eine Dichtung defekt ist. Das würde dann auf längere Sicht auch dann dazu führen, dass die Stüze öfter resettet werden muss, oder irgendwann bei zu wenig Öl wirklich immer federt.
Die Stütze wäre dann aber eher unten ölig (also am Boden und im unteren Rohr), als oben am Teleskoprohr.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein verrutschtes Microvalve. Wenn dieses nahc oben rutscht, kommt Luft drunte, und dann kann die Luft ins System kommen.
Ein Rebuild würde in jedem Falle helfen. Kontaktiere mich doch bitte morgen mal per Telefon:
0176 20810848


----------



## Sackmann (25. März 2020)

don_viki schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke ihr habt recht. Die kleine Macke und wo das Plastik geteilt ist.
> habe sie mit teflonspray besprüht ab und zu. Der kleine Schaden und das Plastik ist mir halt nicht aufgefallen bis jetzt.


Ich vermute, dass die kleine Macke die Beschichtung des Bushings auf Dauer duchgerieben hat. An dieser Stelle hat dann das verwendete Spray die Beschichtung unterwandert und dies dann Stück für Stück abgelöst.
Teflonsprays oder irgendwelche anderen Sprays oder Kriechöle sind denkbar ungeeignet für die Wartung einer Stütze oder Gabel oder Dämpfer.
Ich kann mich nur immer wieder wiederholen, und es ist auch auf der ersten Seite dieses Thread erwähnt. Bitte nutzt KEINERLEI Sprays an der Stütze! Nehmt die Produkte, die wir empfehlen. Mehr braucht es nicht.

Ich würde die Stütze so nicht weiterfahren, sondern unverzüglich zum Servicecenter geben! Dort wird dir ein neues Gleitlager eingepresst und kalbibriert, ggf. auch das obere Rohr getauscht, oder vielleicht ausgebessert (bitte darauf hinweisen).
 Im gleichen Zug einen kompletten Service zu machen wäre sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Sackmann (25. März 2020)

HB3141 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die Stütze auch nach dem Entlüften beim Druck von oben minimal einsackt (wenige mm)?


Minimales Spiel kann bis zu einem Gewissen Maße in der Toleranz liegen. Je höher der Druck, desto weniger das Spiel unter Belastung.
Es kann auch helfen, die Reset-Prozedur von einer schon 3/4 abgesenkten Position aus zu starten, und nicht von komplett oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB3141 (25. März 2020)

Ok, Danke. Werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## m4k1 (25. März 2020)

ich sag auch erstmal danke und werde weiter berichten. vielleicht wirds in zukunft mal soweit kommen dass ich sie einschicken muss


----------



## Sackmann (26. März 2020)

Einfach für die, die es auf der Startseite noch nicht gesehen haben:








						BikeYoke und Co: Wie Firmen dem Fahrrad-Einzelhandel helfen wollen!
					

Auch Bike-Hersteller werden aktiv wenn es darum geht, den Einzelhandel zu unterstützen. BikeYoke geht selbst mit gutem Beispiel voran. Alle Infos!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## dom_i (26. März 2020)

Meine Revive ist nun ein knappes Jahr alt und ist in letzter Zeit immer langsamer ausgefahren*.*
Habe nun SRAM Butter drauf geschmiert, paar mal ein und ausgefahren und siehe da, funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag.
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich schon das Service-Kit bestellt... sollte ich dennoch einen Service machen oder kann ich erstmal bedenkenlos weiterfahren?


----------



## der-Roman (28. März 2020)

Ich fahre meine 1st Generation Revive aus der Vororder noch immer und erst jetzt hat sie mal rumgezickt.
Und zwar war der Remote irgendwie blockiert. Der unter Ansteuerungshebel hatte sich irgendwie verklemmt.

Mit was schmiert man den denn am besten so das sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen hält?
(habe von Kugellagerfett  über Galli alles mögliche probiert)

@*Sackmann*
wenn ich unten den Halbkugelförmigen Knubbel herausziehe, sitzt der darüber liegende PushRod (Nr 30) auf Spannung und "fliegt" mir dann um die Ohren?


----------



## Sackmann (28. März 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Meine Revive ist nun ein knappes Jahr alt und ist in letzter Zeit immer langsamer ausgefahren*.*
> Habe nun SRAM Butter drauf geschmiert, paar mal ein und ausgefahren und siehe da, funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag.
> Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich schon das Service-Kit bestellt... sollte ich dennoch einen Service machen oder kann ich erstmal bedenkenlos weiterfahren?


Abschmieren nur von außen ist logischerweise nur eine kurzfristige Symptombehebung, aber die Ursache wird dabei nicht behoben.
Nach einem Jahr emfpehle ich schonmal einen kleinen Service.



der-Roman schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine 1st Generation Revive aus der Vororder noch immer und erst jetzt hat sie mal rumgezickt.
> Und zwar war der Remote irgendwie blockiert. Der unter Ansteuerungshebel hatte sich irgendwie verklemmt.
> 
> Mit was schmiert man den denn am besten so das sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen hält?
> ...



Den ganzen Fuß (mit Knubbel) kannst du abschrauben (siehe Video). Da fliegt dir nichts um die Ohren. Die Dichtung der Hydraulikkammer übernimmt #28 und #53.

Ich benutze möglichst zähes Fett, welches sehr gut haftet. Kein flüssiges Fett verwenden. Veilleicht ist nach ein paar Jahren auch einfach mal eine neuer Ansteuerungshebel nicth verkehrt. Diese Teile können ja auch verschleißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (29. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich musste jetzt meiner Revive V2 einen Service gönnen nachdem diese nicht mehr vollständig ausfuhr undnicht schöne Geräusche beim Bewegen machte. Das war ein überraschend schneller Vorgang von normal bis geht nicht mehr (2 Touren). Nach der der Demontage waren die Nuten des upper tube recht stark korrodiert (hier schon nach de rersten Reinigung).



Ok, die Methode die Rollen zum Reinigen der Nuten ist nicht die schonenste... Effektiver und schonender ist die weiche Drahtbürste des Dremel.



Die Rollen nachdem Reinigen.




Hab alles wieder mit RSP slick zusammen gebaut und funktioniert wieder top. Immer noch das geringste Spiel im Vergleich zu Reverb und moveLOC. 
Ich habe trotzdem ein paar Fragen. 
Gibt es einen Grund warum die Nuten im upper tube nicht genau so beschichtet sind wie im lower tube? Das würde das Korrosionsproblem lösen.  
Für die Schmierung der Rollen der Längsführung halte ich die ganzen Gabelfette für nicht optimal. Habt ihr schon mal andere Fette getestet? Aus welchem Material bestehen die o-ringe und Abstreifer eigentlich? 

Was ist der Pro Tipp das Eindringen von Wasser in die Stütze zu verhindern wenn man das Bike zum entwässern auf den Kopf stellen muß. In meinem Fall ein Zerode Taniwa. Wegen des Pinion Getriebe gibt es kein Ablauf Loch im 'Tretlager'.


----------



## Sackmann (29. März 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund warum die Nuten im upper tube nicht genau so beschichtet sind wie im lower tube?


Ja, der Grund ist, dass die Führungen im äußeren Rohr durch eine Räumnadel sehr präzise und reproduzierbar gefertigt werden könne. Das äußere Rohr ist darüber hinaus eloxiert und nicht harteloxiert.
Die Sitze auf dem Teleskoprohr hingegen werden gefräst und um möglichst perfekt auf Maß zu fertigen, wird die CNC Bearbeitung *nach *dem Harteloxieren gemacht.
Mittlerweile haben wir aber zusammen mit unserem Produzenten ein neues Verfahren entwickelt, bei dem zuerst gefräst, und dann perfekt auf Maß eloxiert wird. Alle neueren REVIVES haben schon diese komplett eloxierte Teleskoprohr.


lhampe schrieb:


> Für die Schmierung der Rollen der Längsführung halte ich die ganzen Gabelfette für nicht optimal.


Welche Rollen meinst du?


lhampe schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal andere Fette getestet?


Ja, es gibt viele Fette, die funktionieren, siehe erste Seite. R.S.P. Soft Grease ist zum Beispiel etwas dicker und pflegt besser, aber macht die Stütze eben auch etwas träger.


lhampe schrieb:


> Aus welchem Material bestehen die o-ringe und Abstreifer eigentlich?


NBR, O-Ringe sind die meisten Shore 70 A, ledigleich einige Ausnahmen sind 90 A.


lhampe schrieb:


> Was ist der Pro Tipp das Eindringen von Wasser in die Stütze zu verhindern wenn man das Bike zum entwässern auf den Kopf stellen muß.


Dafür gibt es keinen Pro-Tipp. Bei Motocross und Enduro Motorrädern gibt es spezielles Öl mit denen der Luftfilter behandelt wird. Wenn du Probleme mit Wasser im Rahmen hast, kannst du mal schauen, ob du anstatt des originalen Schaumstoffrings vielleicht Luftfilterschaumstoff nutzen kannst.


----------



## lhampe (29. März 2020)

Danke für die Antworten. Mit Rollen meine ich die Pins. Werde beim nächsten mal das RSP soft Fett probieren. Wenn die Corvid Kriese genug Geld über lässt kann man ja auch den kauf des neuen upper tube ins Auge fassen.


----------



## HB3141 (29. März 2020)

Hat sich geklärt.


----------



## Blindfury (5. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte heute zum ersten Mal die Reset-Funktion der Revive nutzen und dabei ist direkt der Inbus abgebrochen.
Hat jmd. eine Idee, wie ich die Reste da wieder heraus bekomme? Guckt leider nicht weit genug heraus, um es mit einer Zange zu machen und mit einer Nadel funktioniert es auch nicht (sitzt zu fest).
Danke für eure Tipps & einen entspannten Abend noch

Beste Grüße, Jörn

*edit: Hab's geschafft


----------



## hal2000 (12. April 2020)

Blindfury schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte heute zum ersten Mal die Reset-Funktion der Revive nutzen und dabei ist direkt der Inbus abgebrochen.
> Hat jmd. eine Idee, wie ich die Reste da wieder heraus bekomme? Guckt leider nicht weit genug heraus, um es mit einer Zange zu machen und mit einer Nadel funktioniert es auch nicht (sitzt zu fest).
> ...



Wie hast du das geschafft? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. April 2020)

Was ich mich eher frage ist, wie ihr das überhaupt hinkriegt, den abzubrechen.


----------



## Blindfury (12. April 2020)

hal2000 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das geschafft? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem:


Das muss ein Materialfehler gewesen sein, da er ohne Kraft auszuüben gebrochen ist.
Hab nach langem Suchen den passenden Gegenstand gefunden, einen abgebrochen Schlitz-Schraubendreher, der "Wiederhaken" durch die Bruchstelle hatte. Damit ging's dann zum Glück.
Dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## der-Roman (12. April 2020)

hal2000 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das geschafft? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem:
> Anhang anzeigen 1016169


ansonsten 2mm Bohrer, Loch rein und dann darüber versuchen den heraus zu ziehen... kleine Schraube o.ä. eindrehen/verhaken


----------



## hal2000 (12. April 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was ich mich eher frage ist, wie ihr das überhaupt hinkriegt, den abzubrechen.



Tja, keine Ahnung. Ist mir nur irgendwann aufgefallen. 
Musste aber bisher auch nicht resetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (12. April 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was ich mich eher frage ist, wie ihr das überhaupt hinkriegt, den abzubrechen.


Schaut aus, wie nicht weit genug rein gesteckt


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Schaut aus, wie nicht weit genug rein gesteckt


So werden heutzutage zum Teil noch Kinder gezeugt, scheinbar....?


----------



## zr0wrk (12. April 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was ich mich eher frage ist, wie ihr das überhaupt hinkriegt, den abzubrechen.





pAn1c schrieb:


> Schaut aus, wie nicht weit genug rein gesteckt


Das denke ich auch, denn genau so ist mir das auch schon mal passiert. In meiner Erinnerung erwies sich das Entfernen des Stumpfes aber als weitgehend unkompliziert.


----------



## hal2000 (12. April 2020)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... In meiner Erinnerung erwies sich das Entfernen des Stumpfes aber als weitgehend unkompliziert.



Das lag dann vielleicht daran, dass der nicht richtig drin war. Ist bei mir leider nicht der Fall, der steckte auf Anschlag drin.


----------



## Blindfury (13. April 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Schaut aus, wie nicht weit genug rein gesteckt


Ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass der Inbus komplett reingesteckt war, nicht zu viel Kraft aufgewendet wurde und dennoch abgebrochen ist ;-)


----------



## neurofibrill (13. April 2020)

bei mir auch. 1. reset test und ab war der vordere teil. normaler inbus tuts zum glück auch.


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2020)

Also es gab auch ein paar Fälle (ca. eine Hand voll), die mir bekannt sind, bei denen der Sechskant an der Wurzel abgeschert ist (sieht so aus, als ob das bei @hal2000 passiert wäre). Das passiert meist dann, als versucht wurde die Stütze zu resetten, nachdem die Stütze durch Temperaturunterschiede verhärtet war. Unter normalen Umständen ist dieser Hebel noch nicht abgebroche. Dafür sind die Kräfte zum Auslösen des Reset Mechanismus viel zu gering, als dass die das abscheren könnten.
Wenn ein Hebel wir bei @Blindfury abbricht, dann liegt das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit daran, dass der Hebel gedreht wurde bevor er komplett drinsteckte. Das vordere Teil, das auch in seinem Fall abgebrochen ist, bekommt, wenn der Hebel komplett drinsteckt, quasi keinerlei Kräfte durch Torsion ab.
Selbst auf dem von ihm geposteten Bild ist ja zu sehen, dass das verblieben Stück ganz außen ist.
Da stelle ich mir die Frage: Wie soll der Hebel also komplett dringesteckt haben, wenn die abgebrochene Spitze direkt außen, im Innensechskant steckt? Wenn der Hebel komplett drin gesteckt hat, würde die Spitze ganz tief drin in der Reset-Achse stecken und nicht an der Außenkante.


----------



## dom_i (13. April 2020)

Beim ersten Betätigen des Hebels nach Kauf des Bikes ging es bei mir auch schwer. Da ich den Hebel nicht abbrechen wollte, habe ich ihn damals entfernt und mit einem Inbus entlüftet. Seitdem klappt es mit dem Plastikhebel problemlos.


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2020)

Is kein Plastikhebel. Dat Ding schon aus Metal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (13. April 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Metal


----------



## dom_i (13. April 2020)

Dachte schwarz = Plastik ?
Bitte um Verzeihung!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also es gab auch ein paar Fälle (ca. eine Hand voll), die mir bekannt sind, bei denen der Sechskant an der Wurzel abgeschert ist (sieht so aus, als ob das bei @hal2000 passiert wäre). Das passiert meist dann, als versucht wurde die Stütze zu resetten, nachdem die Stütze durch Temperaturunterschiede verhärtet war. Unter normalen Umständen ist dieser Hebel noch nicht abgebroche. Dafür sind die Kräfte zum Auslösen des Reset Mechanismus viel zu gering, als dass die das abscheren könnten.
> Wenn ein Hebel wir bei @Blindfury abbricht, dann liegt das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit daran, dass der Hebel gedreht wurde bevor er komplett drinsteckte. Das vordere Teil, das auch in seinem Fall abgebrochen ist, bekommt, wenn der Hebel komplett drinsteckt, quasi keinerlei Kräfte durch Torsion ab.
> Selbst auf dem von ihm geposteten Bild ist ja zu sehen, dass das verblieben Stück ganz außen ist.
> Da stelle ich mir die Frage: Wie soll der Hebel also komplett dringesteckt haben, wenn die abgebrochene Spitze direkt außen, im Innensechskant steckt? Wenn der Hebel komplett drin gesteckt hat, würde die Spitze ganz tief drin in der Reset-Achse stecken und nicht an der Außenkante.


Hatte von der ersten serie welche, davon ist mindestens 1er auch beim ersten entlüften gleich gebrochen, der steckte auch komplett drinn.. hab's aber nie gemeldet, da mich das beim damaligen Preis nicht gejuckt hat, das einer sofort das zeitliche gesegnet hat... Dürfte also eine entsprechende Dunkelziffer geben...


----------



## nevsone (13. April 2020)

Ich gehöre leider auch dazu, der Hebel steckte definitiv richtig und tief drin. Man(n) sieht auch spuren auf dem Hebel das das Metall "weich" ist und sich an ein bis zwei Stellen verformt hat, daher ist es wohl auch abgerissen. Bei ersten test im Keller (keine Temperaturunterschied) direkt abgebrochen. Ein Teil steckt weiterhin in der Aufnahme aber wie andere schon geschrieben haben, das entlüften funktioniert trotzdem, genauso wie die Stütze.
+ Bikeyoke 160mm der ersten Generation
Gemeldet hatte ich das damals per Mail, gab auch direkt ne Antwort zurück.


----------



## Danyboy (19. April 2020)

@Sackmann 
Hi, ich möchte den Abstreifring auch wechseln bei meiner revive #2. Hab dazu kein Video oder Beschreibung gefunden. 
Wie wechsel ich diesen Ring beim Service? Schraub ich die Halterung am Unterrohr ab wo der Abstreifring drunter sitzt? 

Dsnke vorab für Info


----------



## Sackmann (19. April 2020)

Hi Danyboy, den Abstreifer kannst du doch einfach mit der Hand entfernen.
Einfach an der Lippe greifen und nach innen aus dem Sitz ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyboy (19. April 2020)

@Sackmann  danke für die schnelle Amtwort. 
Ah ok, und zum einsetzen des neuen einfach auch wieder reindrücken dann?! 
Also ich rede von dem Abstreifer mit diesem Silberring dran.


----------



## Sackmann (20. April 2020)

Japp, genau! Einfach reindrücken, so dass er richtig sitzt.
Den Sitz einfach sauber machen und anständig fetten, genauso wie den Abstreifer


----------



## Danyboy (21. April 2020)

@Sackmann alles klar, dank dir  

Noch ne Frage: wo gibt es denn Händler Nähe Krefeld in NRW, die nen kompletten Service machen können? 
Hast du da nen Link für mich mit ner Liste? 
Danke vorab!


----------



## 2 wheel drive (28. April 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich hab grad zwar schon die Suche bemüht, aber in dem Thema hier nicht die gewünschte Antwort gefunden:

Bei meiner Revive 185 habe ich vorhin horizontales Spiel festgestellt, also das Standrohr bewegt sich leicht im Tauchrohr (um mal in Federgabelsprache zu sprechen). Lässt sich das mit dem Lower Tube Service beheben und wenn ja, müssen (welche?) Verschleißteile getauscht werden?

Ansonsten funktioniert die Stütze noch einwandfrei 

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Sackmann (2. Mai 2020)

@Danyboy :
Welcher Händler da jetzt tatsächlich einen Service machen *kann*, das weiß ich leider nicht im Detail. Die Teile kann jeder Hänlder von uns beziehen. Lemonshox ist unser offizielles Service-Center für D, und die machen gute Arbeit.
Wenn du einen Händler in deine Nähe suchst, dann müsstest du mal unseren Händlerbeauftragten, den Flo, fragen. Seine E-Mail findest du auf unsere Homepage. Der kann dir vielleicht was dazu sagen.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Mai 2020)

@2 wheel drive : Spiel, sowohl rotatorisch, als auch lateral wird über die Bushings und über die Pins geregelt. Falls das Spiel auch mit neuen Pins noch verkleinert werden soll, kann man dies über die Beigung der Pins feinjustieren. Unsere Pins sind leicht gebogen, um sie als Feder wirken zu lassen. Mehr Biegung verringert das Spiel. Zu viel Biegung lässt die Stütze aber schwer gehen, deswegen, habe alle Pins standardmäßig eine moderate Biegung, die universell funktioniert.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Mai 2020)

Hier noch mal was Generelles.
Aufgrund der immer kürzer werdenden Sitzrohre und dem Versuch möglichst viel Hub in jedem Bike unterzubringen, möchte ich auch mal kurz ein wenig sensibilisieren, dass das nicht immer eine gute Idee ist.
Wenige Hersteller achten darauf (extrem kurze Sitzrohre sind völliger Unsinn) , und noch weniger Kunden achten darauf. Ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass die Sitzrohrlängen teilweise  abartig niedrig werden, ohne dass man davon einen Nutzen hat. Ab einer gewissen Sitzrohrlänge und entsprechendem Federweg passiert es ganz schnell, dass der Reifen beim Einfedern an den Sattel schlägt.
Natürlich wäre es schön, in einem kleinen Rahmen Stütze 185mm unterbzubringen, und im Falle so mancher Bike geht sogar eine 185er REVIVE komplett in den Rahmen.
Aber, beachtet bitte unbedingt folgendes und schaut, ob euer Reifen genau Platz hat.
Das Beispiel unten ist ein Pivot Switchblade in SMALL (es gibt ein noch kleineres XS) mit einer Fox Transfer, und einem Sattel in ziemlich mittiger Position. Die abgebildete Transfer ist wahrlich keine Stütze, die wahrlich niedrig baut und unsere REVIVE oder DIVINE kommen nochmal mehr als 15mm niedriger.
Auch der Federweg des Switchblades ist nun nicht sonderlich groß mit moderaten 142mm.
Der Reifen schlägt schon bei weniger als dem kompletten Federweg am Sattel an.



Das, was mich aber noch mehr wundert ist, dass diese Sattelposition auch so auf der Pivot Seite scheinbar erlaubt ist, denn dort sind die minimalen uns maximalen Sattelhöhen für den jeweiligen Rahmen angegeben.
file:///D:/Downloads/Switchblade%20Dropper%20Fit%20Guide%20(2).pdf
Was dabei passieren kann, soll sich jeder selbst ausmalen.
Also bitte kontrolliert bei euren Bikes wirklich selbst, ob ihr genügend Platz habt.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (2. Mai 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @2 wheel drive : Spiel, sowohl rotatorisch, als auch lateral wird über die Bushings und über die Pins geregelt. Falls das Spiel auch mit neuen Pins noch verkleinert werden soll, kann man dies über die Beigung der Pins feinjustieren. Unsere Pins sind leicht gebogen, um sie als Feder wirken zu lassen. Mehr Biegung verringert das Spiel. Zu viel Biegung lässt die Stütze aber schwer gehen, deswegen, habe alle Pins standardmäßig eine moderate Biegung, die universell funktioniert.



dank die für die Info, wenn ich bald den Service mache schaue ich mir das mal an.


----------



## zotty (7. Mai 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hier noch mal was Generelles.
> Aufgrund der immer kürzer werdenden Sitzrohre und dem Versuch möglichst viel Hub in jedem Bike unterzubringen, möchte ich auch mal kurz ein wenig sensibilisieren, dass das nicht immer eine gute Idee ist.
> Wenige Hersteller achten darauf (extrem kurze Sitzrohre sind völliger Unsinn) , und noch weniger Kunden achten darauf. Ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass die Sitzrohrlängen teilweise  abartig niedrig werden, ohne dass man davon einen Nutzen hat. Ab einer gewissen Sitzrohrlänge und entsprechendem Federweg passiert es ganz schnell, dass der Reifen beim Einfedern an den Sattel schlägt.
> Natürlich wäre es schön, in einem kleinen Rahmen Stütze 185mm unterbzubringen, und im Falle so mancher Bike geht sogar eine 185er REVIVE komplett in den Rahmen.
> ...


und nicht zu unterschätzen : reifen frist arsch. sehr sehr unangenehm. war mir auch schon 2x passiert, obwohl ich bestimmt noch 5cm bis zum sattelrohr gehabt hatte.


----------



## mrwulf (4. Juni 2020)

So....jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. Ausbohren am besten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (4. Juni 2020)

mrwulf schrieb:


> So....jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. Ausbohren am besten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058052


Wie geht denn das?


----------



## dom_i (4. Juni 2020)

Es wurde doch hierzu von Bikeyoke eine Anleitung erstellt oder sogar ein Youtube Video hochgeladen...


----------



## mrwulf (4. Juni 2020)

mrwulf schrieb:


> So....jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. Ausbohren am besten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058052



@Sackmann - Falls ich den Stummel nicht mehr rausbekommen sollte, gibt es das Teil einzeln als Ersatzteil? Dann würde ich das schonmal vorsorglich bestellen. Danke sehr.

Das Teil ist bei meiner Revive nicht hohlgebohrt. War wohl eine laufende Optimierung in den späteren Modellen. Ausbohren hat auch nicht so recht geklappt. Ich setzte mal aufs Ersatzteil.


----------



## mrwulf (4. Juni 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Es wurde doch hierzu von Bikeyoke eine Anleitung erstellt oder sogar ein Youtube Video hochgeladen...



ach krass....da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen das es hierfür sogar ein Video gibt. ???

Vielen Dank. Top.

edit: geht bei meiner nicht, da das Teil nicht hohlgebohrt ist.


----------



## mrwulf (4. Juni 2020)

Top sortierte Seite von BikeYoke. Da habe ich alle benötigten Teile direkt gefunden.
super und Danke nochmal.


----------



## tgs (5. Juni 2020)

Seit ca. 3 Jahren fahre ich jetzt meine Revive bei allen Bedingungen.
Bislang nicht das kleinste Problem und entlüften musste ich auch noch nie, wobei diese Funktion der Hauptgrund bei der Kaufentscheidung war. So "verwöhnt" wurde ich von meinen anderen absenkbaren Sattelstützen nicht.
Jetzt war es an der Zeit, einen überfälligen Service durchzuführen. Also, Sattelstützen Servicekit bestellt, Videoanleitung angeschaut und losgelegt. Nicht mal eine Stunde hat das Ganze inkl. Aus- und Einbau, sowie Ölwechsel gedauert. Fast die gleiche Zeit, die es braucht, eine Sattelstütze für einen Service zu versenden!!
Coole Sache. Auf der Teileliste für mein neues bike, steht jedenfalls eine weitere Bike Yoke Revive.


----------



## zipfi0815 (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen.

Kurze Frage. Ich muss bei meiner Revive mit Triggy Hebel den Zug tauschen, da 2 Einzellitzen wohl nicht mehr all zu lange heben?.
Habe vorhin mal nen Schaltzug von Jagwire ( Für Shimano und SRAM ) welchen ich im Haus habe mal angeschaut und verglichen ob er in den Triggy Hebel passt.
Also zumindest optisch ist der "Knubbel" Dicker als der am original verbauten Zug.
Kann mir jemand sagen was für einen Zug ich verwenden muss??

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Paddyfr (17. Juni 2020)

zipfi0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Kurze Frage. Ich muss bei meiner Revive mit Triggy Hebel den Zug tauschen, da 2 Einzellitzen wohl nicht mehr all zu lange heben?.
> Habe vorhin mal nen Schaltzug von Jagwire ( Für Shimano und SRAM ) welchen ich im Haus habe mal angeschaut und verglichen ob er in den Triggy Hebel passt.
> ...


Ich habe die Shimano und SRAM Schaltzüge verbaut, passen einwandfrei.
Den Knubbel kannst ja aber auch mit einer Feile bearbeiten, dann wird der auch passen.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2020)

Ja, wennste den zu Dicken hast, dann feile ihn einfach passend.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. Juli 2020)

Für alles, die mich schonmal nach Etwas für Gravel oder Kids gefragt haben, gibt's jetzt interessante News:







Bis auf das andere untere Rohr sind alles Teile identisch zur DIVINE SL und jede DIVINE SL kann zur Rascal umgebaut werden und umgekehrt.

Gewichte liegen bei 365g für die 30.9 er Variante und um die +15g für die 31.6er.

Verfügbar ab sofort.


----------



## nimbus_leon (16. Juli 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Für alles, die mich schonmal nach Etwas für Gravel oder Kids gefragt haben, gibt's jetzt interessante News:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Sackmann 

Mega! Kommt das auch mit einer Verstellmöglichkeit unterm Sattel - wäre top, wenn das Gravel keine gute Möglichkeit für die Zugverlegung hat <3

BTW: Am TR Sentinel V2 würde ich durch das extrem kurze Sitzrohr eine 200-210mm Hub-Revive willkommen heißen - kommt da was?
OneUp 210mm is ja schön und gut, aber die Quali der Revive hat mich nachhaltig am Patrol beeindruckt und der würd ich gern treu bleiben.


----------



## Sackmann (16. Juli 2020)

Bezüglich Ansteuerung unterm Sattel ist erstmal nichts geplant.
Bei der anderen Geschichte schaut's schon anders aus...


----------



## 1georg1969 (16. Juli 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bezüglich Ansteuerung unterm Sattel ist erstmal nichts geplant.
> Bei der anderen Geschichte schaut's schon anders aus...



.... jetzt wird es interessant...


----------



## nimbus_leon (16. Juli 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bezüglich Ansteuerung unterm Sattel ist erstmal nichts geplant.
> Bei der anderen Geschichte schaut's schon anders aus...



#shutupandtakemymoney ^^

Wer braucht eine 210mm OneUp Dropper?


----------



## FloriLori (17. Juli 2020)

Also ich bin höchst interessiert an mehr Verstellweg. Fahre aktuell die 160 Revive und das seit mehreren Jahren. Allerdings würde ich mir noch mehr Verstellweg wünschen. Wäre eine One Up in 210 lieferbar hätte ich mir schon eine gekauft. Sollte aber in der nächsten Zeit eine entsprechende Bikeyoke Stütze kommen würde ich lieber warten. Man gewöhnt sich doch sehr an die Qualität. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (17. Juli 2020)

Wenn ihr noch ca. 3 Wochen Zeit habt, dann gibt's konkrete Infos, und in ca. 4 Wochen werden die Teile dann im Laden sein. Gute 6cm mehr als für ne 185er sollte man aber schon Platz haben...


----------



## FloriLori (17. Juli 2020)

Das klingt doch gut!!!


----------



## Rines (17. Juli 2020)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Also ich bin höchst interessiert an mehr Verstellweg. Fahre aktuell die 160 Revive und das seit mehreren Jahren. Allerdings würde ich mir noch mehr Verstellweg wünschen. Wäre eine One Up in 210 lieferbar hätte ich mir schon eine gekauft. Sollte aber in der nächsten Zeit eine entsprechende Bikeyoke Stütze kommen würde ich lieber warten. Man gewöhnt sich doch sehr an die Qualität. ^^


Falls du deine dann loswerden möchtest hätte ich direkt Interesse


----------



## h-j-b (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo Liebe BikeYoke User,
meine 185mm Revive gibt ausgefahren 1 - 2 CM nach.
Was muß ich hier tun, damit das GUTE Stück wieder richtig funktioniert ?
Gruß harry


----------



## Bogie (24. Juli 2020)

Entlüften?


----------



## h-j-b (24. Juli 2020)

Bogie schrieb:


> Entlüften?


Hab ich schon versucht, hat aber nix gebracht.


----------



## Bogie (24. Juli 2020)

Luftdruck hoch genug?


----------



## h-j-b (24. Juli 2020)

Bogie schrieb:


> Luftdruck hoch genug?


Ich seh schon, das könnte das Problem sein.


----------



## h-j-b (24. Juli 2020)

h-j-b schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, das könnte das Problem sein.





Bogie schrieb:


> Luftdruck hoch genug?


JA, Eben auf 250 aufgepumpt. Leider sackt sie immer noch bei Sitzbelastung um1- 2 cm ab.


----------



## Erroll (25. Juli 2020)

Dann wirds wohl Zeit für einen Service. Vermute dass eine Dichtung innen defekt ist. Habe gerade das selbe Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-j-b (25. Juli 2020)

Erroll schrieb:


> Dann wirds wohl Zeit für einen Service. Vermute dass eine Dichtung innen defekt ist. Habe gerade das selbe Problem.


Merci, für die Info.


----------



## Tharful (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo allo.
Hab momentan das Problem, das meine Revive im Sattelrohr zu stark geklemmt wird. Andere Schellen und Versuche mit diversen (Carbon)Montage Pasten führen alle zum gleichen Ergebnis: entweder verdreht sie sich leicht und rutscht im Rohr runter, oder sie fährt nur wiederwillig aus.
Rahmen ist ein Pole Taival.
Druck ist auch auf 250, was laut Anleitung Maximum ist.
Kompletter Service ist gemacht, alles exakt nach Anleitung. 

Hat noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Juli 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Für alles, die mich schonmal nach Etwas für Gravel oder Kids gefragt haben, gibt's jetzt interessante News:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdammt warum musste ich das jetzt lesen? Zuhause nach dem Urlaub  muss ich wohl Mal an dem Rad meiner Tochter messen gehe ... ??


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Juli 2020)

Tharful schrieb:


> Hallo allo.
> Hab momentan das Problem, das meine Revive im Sattelrohr zu stark geklemmt wird. Andere Schellen und Versuche mit diversen (Carbon)Montage Pasten führen alle zum gleichen Ergebnis: entweder verdreht sie sich leicht und rutscht im Rohr runter, oder sie fährt nur wiederwillig aus.
> Rahmen ist ein Pole Taival.
> Druck ist auch auf 250, was laut Anleitung Maximum ist.
> ...


Mal mit groben Schmirgelpapier das Sitzrohr auf rauen? 80er oder so ein 2 Mal drüber ziehen nur um mehr Struktur zu bekommen?


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Juli 2020)

Tharful schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ne Idee?


Welche Klemmen hast Du getestet? Bei meinen Rädern habe ich die Vecnum tooLoc verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden, nachdem ich auch einige andere Modelle durch hatte.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (31. Juli 2020)

Wie stark angezogen?


----------



## Tharful (31. Juli 2020)

Das Aufrauen könnte ich tatsächlich noch versuchen, gute Idee.
Nm variiert nach Klemme, "beste" Ergebnis habe ich mit Hope und 4nm. Da fährt sie zumindest ganz aus und dreht nicht bei der kleinsten Berührung.

Das Problem könnte auch daher kommen, das die Stütze komplett versenkt ist ?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (31. Juli 2020)

Hab meine auch komplett versenkt (transition patrol Carbon) und mit 6nm festgezogen. Funktioniert einwandfrei und verdreht auch nicht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (31. Juli 2020)

Tharful schrieb:


> Hallo allo.
> Hab momentan das Problem, das meine Revive im Sattelrohr zu stark geklemmt wird. Andere Schellen und Versuche mit diversen (Carbon)Montage Pasten führen alle zum gleichen Ergebnis: entweder verdreht sie sich leicht und rutscht im Rohr runter, oder sie fährt nur wiederwillig aus.
> Rahmen ist ein Pole Taival.
> Druck ist auch auf 250, was laut Anleitung Maximum ist.
> ...


Versuche mal deine Sattelklemmen um 180° , oder 90° zu drehen. 

Oft reicht das schon aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (31. Juli 2020)

Tharful schrieb:


> Nm variiert nach Klemme, "beste" Ergebnis habe ich mit Hope und 4nm.


Bei 4 Nanometern muss das ja rutschen...  

Hast Du mal das Sattelrohr innen gemessen? Klingt für mich als würden Sattelstütze und Rahmen sehr voneinander abweichen.
Wenn der Unterschied groß ist, könnte man zum Probieren mal mit etwas Tesa auffüttern (keine Dauerlösung).

Vorher aber mal, wie OneTrustMan geschrieben hat, die Sattelklemme anders ausrichten, nicht Schlitz auf Schlitz. es reichen da oft schon 10-15° Abweichung der Schlitze.


----------



## Tharful (31. Juli 2020)

Ja alles was mehr als 4 war, hat zu ruckeln bis garnicht ausfahren geführt.
Zur Zeit ist "Schlitz auf Schlitz", wie am Bike davor. 
Werde morgen Mal innen anrauen + 180° verdrehen. 
Danke für die Tips!


----------



## scubasigi_73 (1. August 2020)

4-4,5 nm müssen eigentlich reichen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2020)

Bei den Toleranzen, Materialdicken aller Teile und verschiedenen Schrauben, ist mit Nm Angaben in dem geringen Bereich rumzuwerfen, ungefähr so, als wenn man jemanden der operiert werden müßte, doch lieber Schüsslersalze gibt.

Für mich hört sich das so an, als wenn der Rahmen einfach nicht in der Toleranz liegt.

G.


----------



## TheTomminator (3. August 2020)

Dieses hier: 









						KCNC International
					

Kcnc International A Company Has Full Of Passionate Engineers Working For The Brand Kcnc.




					www.kcnc.com.tw
				




hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt. Das wird zusätzlich mit der Sattelklemme verbaut und greift mit zwei O-Ringen auf die Sattelstütze.


----------



## Tharful (3. August 2020)

So, jetzt kam ich endlich zum testen.
Sattelrohr abgeschliffen und Schelle verdreht... Es ist nicht 100% besser, aber immerhin soweit, das es zumindest besser als vorher ist und mir nicht bei jeder Abfahrt der Sattel verdreht.
Diese kcnc Schelle sieht ganz interessant aus, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, wäre dann meine bis zum Kragen versenkte Stütze weiter raus, oder ? Glaub dann wäre der Sattel zu hoch bei komplett ausgefahren.
Naja scheint ja erstmal so besser zu sein, behalte es aber im Hinterkopf.
Danke für die Tips und schöne Woche noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (4. August 2020)

Hast recht, mit der Zusatzklemme muss die Stütze ca 1cm weiter raus.


----------



## mtbsilber (5. August 2020)

Hallo, meine Revive 185mm hat die letzten zwei Jahre sehr gut funktioniert nun wurde es Zeit für den Service, weil sie den Luftdruck nicht mehr halten konnte. Sie kam nicht mehr ordentlich raus. 
Ich hab mir das Sattelstützen O-Ring Kit und das Sattelstützen Servicekit 2 bestellt. Alles laut Anleitung demontiert ,sauber gemacht, neu eingefettet und wieder montiert. Ich hab die Stütze mit der Hand ein paar Mal bewegt entlüftet und alles war soweit OK. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt kann die Ernüchterung, nach ca. 15 min Fahrt und normaler Belastung und der ersten Betätigung kam sie nur mehr sehr langsam heraus und nach einem erneutem Versuch blieb Sie gleich ganz drinnen. 
So, wieder aufgepumpt nach ca. 15 min das gleiche Spiel.  Ich hab dann die Stütze komplett zerlegt du alles überprüft ob auch wirklich alles O-Ring richtig verbaut sind, die Öl Menge kontrolliert (46 ml) hat alles gepasst. Wieder alles zusammengebaut und das gleiche. 
Jetzt hab ich mir ein neues O-Ring Set bestellt und am Montag die ganze Übung wiederholt und wieder das gleiche. 
Ich hab auch das Ventil zum aufpumpen auf Dichtheit geprüft (mit etwas Wasser, ob sich Luftblasen bilden) aber das passt auch. 
Ich verwende jetzt nicht das vorgeschlagene Öl sondern das von RockShox, sollte aber egal sein. Ich arbeite selber mit hydraulischen Systemen und hab einiges an Erfahrung wie man so Dinge angeht.
Hier komme ich aber nicht weiter, also bitte ich euch um rasche Hilfe. 

Bim Micro Valve würde ich mir eine bisschen bessere Beschreibung wünschen  "the Lip must face up" ist zwar gut aber eventuell könnte man da noch eine Bild dazu geben und jede Unsicherheit auszuschließen.
Nur um hier noch ganz sicher zu gehen, wenn man sich das eingefügte Bild der Dichtung anschaut, dann muss die sichtbare Seite Richtung Seilzug zeigen. Richtig?

Danke!!


----------



## goldencore (7. August 2020)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Mein Rad stand (verletzungsbedingt) nun 3 Wochen rum, zum Teil auch bei den hohen Temperaturen, falls das wichtig ist, und nun lässt der Hebel der Revive sich nicht mehr drücken. Vor der Pause hatte ich keine Probleme. Der Widerstand ist sehr hoch und ich wollte auch nicht zu fest drücken. Ich höre es im Sattelrohr klacken.
Die Stütze ist erst knapp 500km gelaufen.

Edit:
Asche auf mein Haupt! Lesen des ersten Beitrags bildet, aber ich bin halt Teil der Internetgeneration und möchte, dass andere mir Denken und Mühe abnehmen. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch irgendjemanden wegen irgendetwas beleidigen.

Ich lasse den Beitrag mal als abschreckendes Beispiel stehen...


----------



## Psytra (13. August 2020)

Hi, 
Ich hab versucht den Trigger meiner Revive an den Magura Shiftmix für Sram anzubringen. Irgendwie scheint mir die Magura Schraube aber zu lang, kann das jemand von euch bestätigen?


----------



## goldencore (13. August 2020)

War Quatsch


----------



## Chillout_KA (13. August 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch ca. 3 Wochen Zeit habt, dann gibt's konkrete Infos, und in ca. 4 Wochen werden die Teile dann im Laden sein. Gute 6cm mehr als für ne 185er sollte man aber schon Platz haben...


@Sackmann gibts schon was neues?


----------



## Bogie (13. August 2020)

So, grade mal einen Lowerleg-Service gemacht. Stütze kam nur noch sehr langsam raus und am Luftdruck lag es nicht. Bin immer wieder begeistert von der Stütze. Funktioniert super, Service wirklich einfach und fast intuitiv machbar. Keine inneren Abnützungserscheinungen. Einfach ein sehr gutes Produkt!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. August 2020)

Psytra schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hab versucht den Trigger meiner Revive an den Magura Shiftmix für Sram anzubringen. Irgendwie scheint mir die Magura Schraube aber zu lang, kann das jemand von euch bestätigen?


Ja, das war bei mir auch so. Da ich keine Lust hatte, an der Schraube rumzusägen, habe ich mir kürzere besorgt. War dann ein guter Grund, gleich auf Titan zu setzen.


----------



## Orakel (17. August 2020)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> @Sackmann gibts schon was neues?


Ne 213mm lange REVIVE 2.0


----------



## Sackmann (18. August 2020)

Dein Name ist bei dir scheinbar Programm, oder?
Der erste Schritt ist schonmal gemacht mit der neuen Website, die seit heut online ist.
Alles andere folgt schon bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (18. August 2020)

Hart. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Orakel (18. August 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dein Name ist bei dir scheinbar Programm, oder?
> Der erste Schritt ist schonmal gemacht mit der neuen Website, die seit heut online ist.
> Alles andere folgt schon bald...


Nö,
Hab auf euer Hp was gesucht und bin darauf gestoßen


----------



## neurofibrill (20. August 2020)

@Sackmann könntest du hier bitte ein Update posten, wenn der Revive USP auf der HP online ist.
Die Kommentare im Artikel nach einem Update von dir durchzuscrollen ist mittlerweile einfach nur noch anstrengend...
DANKE!!!

(Edit: ich schau natürlich auch immer wieder auf die HP, ob sich was tut)


----------



## hardtails (20. August 2020)

420mm auszug. super, dann kann ich vielleicht doch mal einen rahmen mit 490 sitzrohr probieren


----------



## dom_i (20. August 2020)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> @Sackmann könntest du hier bitte ein Update posten, wenn der Revive USP auf der HP online ist.
> Die Kommentare im Artikel nach einem Update von dir durchzuscrollen ist mittlerweile einfach nur noch anstrengend...
> DANKE!!!
> 
> (Edit: ich schau natürlich auch immer wieder auf die HP, ob sich was tut)





Sackmann schrieb:


> P.S.: Infos zum USP sind jetzt online.


----------



## Arcbound (21. August 2020)

Heute endlich mal einen Lower-Tube-Service gemacht, nach gut 1 1/2 Jahren in Benutzung. Hab zwischendurch immer mal wieder von außen abgeschmiert und auch sonst die Stütze immer sauber gehalten. Den Service hatte ich mir schon öfter mal vorgenommen, aber ich hatte vor kurzem am Staubabstreifer erste Zeichen von kleinen Einrissen gesehen, daher war es jetzt mal Zeit. 
Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen:

Es war noch außreichend Fett in der Stütze vorhanden. Es war natürlich etwas schwarz/dreckig, aber sehr weit von trocken o.ä. entfernt.
Der Service war echt super einfach.
Bin immer wieder begeistert von der Stütze


----------



## Paddyfr (21. August 2020)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Hab zwischendurch immer mal wieder von außen abgeschmiert


Sauber machen reicht völlig aus, das was du hier abschmierst ist eher kontraproduktiv.

Aber schön das es gut funktioniert hat, habe dieselbe Erfahrung mit den Stützen gemacht


----------



## Arcbound (21. August 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Sauber machen reicht völlig aus, das was du hier abschmierst ist eher kontraproduktiv.


Das abschmieren von außen empfiehlt allerdings auch BikeYoke.


Sackmann schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert ist es hingegen, den Abstreifer regelmäßig auch von außen mit etwas Federgabel oder Dämpferfett zu pflegen. Dies vermindert das Risiko von eindringendem Wasser und hält die Dichtung geschmeidig.


----------



## studentmartin (22. August 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie schon ein Nachredner von dir geschildert hat, haben wir unsere Gründe, warum wir das nicht anbieten. Wir produzieren mittlerweile in nicht unerheblichen Zahlen und wissen um die Probleme, die lange Stützen haben können, wenn nicht sachgemäß benutzt. Dies bedeutet nicht, dass die langen Stützen zu Staub zerfallen, sobald du dich draufsetzt, aber die Langzeitfunktionalität wird eben interessant. Und wir haben lange gestetet und dann für uns und potentielle Kunden diese Entscheidung getroffen.
> Da brauchst du nicht so hämisch daherkommen


und jetzt nichtmal 1 jahr später der 213mm release. finde ich top! allerdings würde mich dein Sinneswandel interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (23. August 2020)

studentmartin schrieb:


> und jetzt nichtmal 1 jahr später der 213mm release. finde ich top! allerdings würde mich dein Sinneswandel interessieren







__





						BikeYoke Revive 2.0 Vario-Sattelstütze im Test: Münchner Meisterstück
					

BikeYoke Revive 2.0 Vario-Sattelstütze im Test: Münchner Meisterstück  213 mm Verstellweg, viele Features sowie ein neuer Hebel namens Triggy Alpha sollen die BikeYoke Revive 2.0 noch besser machen. Wir haben die Stütze nun über viele Monate unterm Sattel gehabt – hier ist unser Test.  Den...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## scubasigi_73 (23. August 2020)

Schade, dass sich der Triggy alpha mit meinem Triggy X überschnitten hat.


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2020)

Ich habe ein gebrauchtes Rad gekauft wo eine Revive der ersten Serie verbaut ist. Zustand dürfte relative neuwertig sein, keine größeren Abnutzungen zu erkennen.
Die ersten Tage war alles in Ordnung, wobei Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit eher als langsam bezeichnet werden kann. Nach eine paar Tage ging das Zicken los. 

Ich sitze drauf und sie fährt nicht mehr vollständig ein. Mit der Hand kann ich sie allerdings runter drücken.
Ich sitze drauf und sie fährt gar nicht mehr ein. Mit der Hand kann ich sie aber runter drücken. Auch während ich noch fahre.
Löse ich die Sattelklemme, bewege die Stütze auf und ab und schließe die Sattelklemme wieder, funktioniert sie ein paar mal und dann wieder oben genannten Probleme.
Am nächsten Tag geht sie erst einmal normal, dann wieder nicht richtig und zwischendurch ist wieder alles in Ordnung.

Habe sie bereits komplett ausgebaut, keine Auffälligkeiten. Den Reset habe ich ebenfalls schon mehrmals betätigt.

Hat jemand eine Tipp?


----------



## delphi1507 (23. August 2020)

Klingt danach, dass mal ein Service gemacht werden sollte, Luftdruck kontrollieren!


----------



## ABBiker (23. August 2020)

Sattelklemme nicht zu fest (gerade so fest wie nötig) bzw. maximal so fest wie spezifiziert (auch wenn das Anzugsmoment nur grob Rückschlüsse auf die Klemmkraft zulässt).


----------



## mgansler (23. August 2020)

Die Revive "bockt" ein bisschen wenn man sie ein- oder ausfahren will während man sie belastet. Das ist völlig normal und hat Sacki irgendwo hier in dem Thread auch mal kommentiert. Ist etwas ungewohnt je nachdem welche Stütze man vorher gefahren ist. Ich habe z.B. noch eine KS Lev, da kann ein Elefant drauf sitzen und die Stütze fährt ein, bei der Revive muss man kurz den Hintern anheben. Zumindest dein zweites Problem klingt so ein bisschen danach, für den Rest tatsächlich mal Luftdruck kontrollieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2020)

Ok, dass mit dem Luftdruck werde ich mal checken. Wenn das keine Abhilfe schafft, kommt die Stütze weg und wieder was her, wo ich weiß, dass es keine Probleme gibt. Das mit dem Bocken bei Belastung ist mir wirklich neu, kenne ich nicht und eher ein Dorn im Auge. 

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## mgansler (23. August 2020)

"Bocken" ist vielleicht etwas negativ ausgedrückt und so ist es definitiv nicht gemeint. War für mich einfach ungewohnt, habe mich aber schnell dran gewöhnt und bin seither mega zufrieden mit der Stütze. Werde die 185er wohl durch die 213er austauschen (der Rahmen gibt das her) und die KS Lev durch die 185er.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (1. September 2020)

Ich habe 2 Fragen zum Update-Service-Programm:

1. Hat noch jemand Probleme beim Ausfüllen des USP-Formulars mit dem Adobe Acrobat Reader oder im Firefox? Die Formularfelder lassen sich zwar anwählen/markieren, aber es erscheint kein Cursor und ich kann somit leider nichts eintragen. Was mache ich falsch?

Edit1: Im MS Edge lässt sich das Formular ausfüllen.

2. Gilt das Programm auch für die Revive MAX mit 34.9mm Durchmesser? Auf dem Formular stehen nur 30.9 und 31.6 zur Auswahl.

Edit2: Ich frage jetzt einfach per Formular an.

Danke.


----------



## Airigh (1. September 2020)

Woran könnte es liegen, wenn meine Revive in eigentlich von einem auf den anderen Tag nur mehr sehr langsam hochfährt? Luftdruck? Könnte es Luftverlust gegeben haben? Oder eher Dreck? 
Mich wundert es halt, dass es von eben einem auf den anderen Tag signifikant aufgefallen ist... 
Resettet wurde schon. 

Danke!


----------



## _Olli (1. September 2020)

Airigh schrieb:


> Woran könnte es liegen, wenn meine Revive in eigentlich von einem auf den anderen Tag nur mehr sehr langsam hochfährt? Luftdruck? Könnte es Luftverlust gegeben haben? Oder eher Dreck?
> Mich wundert es halt, dass es von eben einem auf den anderen Tag signifikant aufgefallen ist...
> Resettet wurde schon.
> 
> Danke!


Klingt nach Luftdruck. Kenn das von anderen Vario stützen, da ging das über Nacht


----------



## Airigh (1. September 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Klingt nach Luftdruck. Kenn das von anderen Vario stützen, da ging das über Nacht


Echt? Sehr schräg, aber gottseidank kann man bei der Revive den Luftdruck schnell checken. ?


----------



## _Olli (2. September 2020)

Airigh schrieb:


> Echt? Sehr schräg, aber gottseidank kann man bei der Revive den Luftdruck schnell checken. ?


ja, meine race face hatte das zwei mal. 
meine revive läuft aber über 1 jahre ohne probleme


----------



## seb12 (5. September 2020)

Hat einer eine Idee warum an meiner Revive schon zum 2. mal die Sattelklemmplatte einreisst ?
Ich ziehe genau auf Drehmoment fest mit einem guten Drehmomentschlüssel aber jetzt
schon die zweite Platte die nach einiger Zeit dann reisst. Nur warum ???  Auch das ich irgendwie
Probleme habe bei der Revive die Sattelnase weit genug runter zu bekommen. Bin an der vorderen Schraube  fast schon auf Maximal runter und schaffe es gerade so den Sattel richtig für mich einzustellen. Das Problem
hatte ich bisher jetzt bei keiner anderen Stütze, ansonsten finde ich die Revive mega gut.
Die Stütze ist übrigens in einem SC Megatower und der Sattel ein Ergon SM Enduro.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (5. September 2020)

Stütze um 180 Grad verdreht? Sofern das überhaupt geht. Die Klemmplatte hat auch eine vorgegebene Orientierung, vlt falschrum?


----------



## seb12 (5. September 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Stütze um 180 Grad verdreht? Sofern das überhaupt geht. Die Klemmplatte hat auch eine vorgegebene Orientierung, vlt falschrum?



Also verdreht ist sie nicht. Die Klemmplatte sollte auch richtig herum sein, wenn ich es mal mit anderen Bildern der Stütze im Netz vergleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. September 2020)

Hi, ich hab hier das USP pdf v4 DE und kann mit einem aktuellen Acrobat Reader DC in die Felder nix eintragen. Die Felder lassen sich markieren, aber ich kann nix tippen.

Tips?


----------



## shurikn (13. September 2020)

Habe einen neuen Meta TR Rahmen aufgebaut und mir eine Revive Max 185 gegönnt. Die muss aber idealerweise ganz eingesteckt werden, und da ist auch mein Problem... bis ca 3cm vorm kompletten Einstecken funzt alles wunderbar, schiebe ich weiter, lässt sie sich immer zäher auslösen, teilweise kommt der triggy garnicht mehr in die Ausgangsposition. Vermute dass irgendein Knick im Sattelrohr die Ursache ist warum die Leitung dann zu stark gebogen wird und der Zug schlecht läuft. Gibts da irgend nen Trick? Schon ärgerlich wenn ich die 185er dann nicht fahren könnte. Danke im Voraus


----------



## Duke_do (13. September 2020)

Du kannst den Anschluss unten drehen, eventuell passt er in einer anderen Position besser.


----------



## shurikn (14. September 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Du kannst den Anschluss unten drehen, eventuell passt er in einer anderen Position besser.



wie drehe ich den denn? ?


----------



## Duke_do (14. September 2020)

shurikn schrieb:


> wie drehe ich den denn? ?


Ich habe mein unteres Ende im Schraubstock mit Aluklemmbacken leicht eingespannt und von Hand dir Stütze gedreht.
Geht ohne Gewalt.


----------



## shurikn (14. September 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Ich habe mein unteres Ende im Schraubstock mit Aluklemmbacken leicht eingespannt und von Hand dir Stütze gedreht.
> Geht ohne Gewalt.


Geil, hat tatsächlich was gebracht, ich kann sie bis auf Anschlag einschieben und sie löst butterzart aus. Danke für den Tip, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. September 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab hier das USP pdf v4 DE und kann mit einem aktuellen Acrobat Reader DC in die Felder nix eintragen. Die Felder lassen sich markieren, aber ich kann nix tippen.


Update. Im Browser Plugin geht's. Nur im DC ist's kaputt.


----------



## joernssen (26. September 2020)

Hi, kann mir hier vll. jemand einen Tipp geben am was es moeglicherweise liegt, dass mein Hebel der Sattelstuetze (Revive 160mm) nach dem druecken nicht mehr in seine Position zurueck geht?

Das eine Foto zeigt den durchgedrueckten Hebel, das andere die eigentliche Ausgangsposition.


----------



## digi-foto.at (26. September 2020)

Seil schwergängig oder die Hebelmachanik an der Stütze mal reinigen und gut fetten..

lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (30. September 2020)

Schau doch mal, ob der Mechanismus an der Stütze unten ohne eingehängtes Kabel normal zurückstellt und nicht hängenbleibt.
Dabei auch gleich mal schauen, wie leicht der Zug läuft. Das kann man gut fühlen, wenn nichts angeschlossen ist.
Um welchen Rahmen handelt es sich denn?


----------



## IkilledKenny (1. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich musste seit langem mal wieder reseten. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Resetschraube nicht von selbst zurückstellt. Sonst funktioniert alles, woran könnte das liegen?
Habe bisher nur versucht die Schraube mit etwas Öl leichtgängiger zu bekommen.


----------



## joernssen (2. Oktober 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schau doch mal, ob der Mechanismus an der Stütze unten ohne eingehängtes Kabel normal zurückstellt und nicht hängenbleibt.
> Dabei auch gleich mal schauen, wie leicht der Zug läuft. Das kann man gut fühlen, wenn nichts angeschlossen ist.
> Um welchen Rahmen handelt es sich denn?



Propain Spindrift 2019 - L

werde es am Wochenende mal checken.


----------



## hardflipper (5. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne Farge zwischendurch und ich hoffe ich hatte es nicht übersehen, falls schon klar.

Wie groß sind denn die Durchmesser der Teleskope bei den jeweiligen Klemmdurchmessern?

Also einfach ausgedrückt wie dick ist das Teleskop bei der bei 31,6, bei 30,9 und 34,9 Variante? Und ist es bei der Divine anders?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Sackmann (5. Oktober 2020)

Steht alles auf der Website und in der Vorstellung der REVIVE MAX.
REVIVE/DIVINE 30.9/31.6: 25mm
REVIVE MAX 34.9: 28mm

DIVINE gibt es nicht in MAX.


----------



## joernssen (9. Oktober 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schau doch mal, ob der Mechanismus an der Stütze unten ohne eingehängtes Kabel normal zurückstellt und nicht hängenbleibt.
> Dabei auch gleich mal schauen, wie leicht der Zug läuft. Das kann man gut fühlen, wenn nichts angeschlossen ist.
> Um welchen Rahmen handelt es sich denn?



Problem geloest. Beim Service muss mir irgendwie etwas Locktide an den Ausloesemechanismus gekommen sein. Die kleine Metallkappe im Stuetzenfuß und der kleine Stab, der sich durch die Kappe bewegt saßen fest.... Alles gereinigt und frisch gefettet. Jetzt passt wieder alles 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallöle,

ich hab da leider ein Problem mit meiner BikeYoke: mir ist der kleine Hebel zum entlüften an der Stütze abgebrochen.





An der Stütze und auch am Sattel finden sich sonst keinerlei Spuren und ich bin in den letzten Tagen auch nicht gestürzt, so dass ich mir nicht ganz erklären kann, wie das passiert sein könnte. Optisch schaut es so aus, als wenn mit Gewalt gedreht wurde, bis eben der kleine Hebel abgebrochen ist. Das was noch drin steckt schaut verkantet aus.

Wie bekomme ich das Stück raus? Kann ich das rausbohren (aus welchem Material ist das)? Und bekomme ich irgendwo einen neuen Hebel?

Danke


----------



## Chillout_KA (10. Oktober 2020)

Hebel kannst bei Bikeyoke neu bestellen.








						REVIVE - Quick Reset Hebel
					

Der kleine Quick-Reset Hebel passt in deinen Innensechskant zur Schnellentlüftung und macht Werkzeug dazu überflüssig.




					www.bikeyoke.de
				




Zum entfernen gibt's ein Video von Bikeyoke


----------



## Aninaj (10. Oktober 2020)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Hebel kannst bei Bikeyoke neu bestellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da ist der Versand ja teurer als das kleine Teil. Wäre irgendwie nice, wenn Anbieter für so Kleinkram Briefversand anbieten würden. 🤗


----------



## S-H-A (10. Oktober 2020)

Hab diesem Hebel von Beginn an wenig Vertrauen geschenkt und ihn demontiert. Zumal ich die Revive seit Februar nur 2 oder 3 Mal entlüften musste. Nehm da lieber einen gescheiten Inbus. Wobei man ja echt selten von gebrochenen Hebeln hört.


----------



## Chillout_KA (10. Oktober 2020)

Bei Bike-Components und R2-Bike gibt's den Hebel auch, dann kann man ihn ja mitbestellen wenn man eh mal was bestellt....

Nehme auch den Inbus vom Multitool wenn ich mal entlüften muss, das kommt aber sehr selten vor


----------



## Paddyfr (10. Oktober 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wäre irgendwie nice, wenn Anbieter für so Kleinkram Briefversand anbieten würden


Und dann kommt der unversicherte Brief, ohne Sendungsnummer "nicht" an. Der Kunde meldet den Fall an PayPal und bekommt sein Geld zurück...kann die Händler da schon verstehen 

Ich habe bei meiner Revive den Hebel auch direkt demontiert und nutze das Multitool, wenn es mal nötig ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hab diesem Hebel von Beginn an wenig Vertrauen geschenkt und ihn demontiert. Zumal ich die Revive seit Februar nur 2 oder 3 Mal entlüften musste. Nehm da lieber einen gescheiten Inbus. Wobei man ja echt selten von gebrochenen Hebeln hört.


Ich habe die Stützte nun schon seit 3 Jahren mit dem Hebel. Noch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## S-H-A (12. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe die Stützte nun schon seit 3 Jahren mit dem Hebel. Noch keine Probleme damit.


Denk ich mir. Bei ca 5maligem Bedarf pro Jahr, zücke ich den Inbus und gehe auf Nr. sicher.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab den Hebel seit es ihn gibt in der Stütze stecken (habe eine der ersten 185er Revive) und das fühlt er sich wohl und macht keinen Ärger.  Ab und an wird er mal benutzt, weil das Rad im Auto lag oder am Lift hing. Warum sollte der abbrechen, der ist doch blendend geschützt?


----------



## S-H-A (13. Oktober 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich hab den Hebel seit es ihn gibt in der Stütze stecken (habe eine der ersten 185er Revive) und das fühlt er sich wohl und macht keinen Ärger.  Ab und an wird er mal benutzt, weil das Rad im Auto lag oder am Lift hing. Warum sollte der abbrechen, der ist doch blendend geschützt?


Wird mit Sicherheit ein Bedingungsfehler nötig sein... Von allein mit bestimmt nicht. Im Eifer des Gefechts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2020)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich hab den Hebel seit es ihn gibt in der Stütze stecken (habe eine der ersten 185er Revive) und das fühlt er sich wohl und macht keinen Ärger.  Ab und an wird er mal benutzt, weil das Rad im Auto lag oder am Lift hing. Warum sollte der abbrechen, der ist doch blendend geschützt?



Warum? Das kannst du gerne mit dem Rest meines Hebels diskutieren.


----------



## chris-2 (13. Oktober 2020)

Wird es die Revive Max in absehbarer Zeit mit mehr Hub geben?
Wenn man sieht dass die Bike-Hersteller immer kürzere Sitzrohre verwirklichen, macht doch der große Durchmesser in Kombination mit viel Hub echt Sinn (siehe Specialized oder Norco).


----------



## S-H-A (13. Oktober 2020)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Wird es die Revive Max in absehbarer Zeit mit mehr Hub geben?
> Wenn man sieht dass die Bike-Hersteller immer kürzere Sitzrohre verwirklichen, macht doch der große Durchmesser in Kombination mit viel Hub echt Sinn (siehe Specialized oder Norco).


Mehr als die Revive 2.0 mit 213mm?


----------



## chris-2 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich meine die Revive Max, die gibt's bisher nur bis 185mm.


----------



## S-H-A (13. Oktober 2020)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Ich meine die Revive Max, die gibt's bisher nur bis 185mm.


Alles klar. Dachte die Version wäre mit der 2.0 übernommen worden. Also alle Größen in 2.0. Sorry.


----------



## ABBiker (13. Oktober 2020)

Irgendwo sagte Sacki, dass sich das wegen der zu erwartenden Stückzahlen nicht lohnt und daher (zunächst?) nicht geplant ist. Es müssten mehr Hersteller auf 34.9 setzen.


----------



## chris-2 (14. Oktober 2020)

Das wäre ja schade.


----------



## Deleted 525135 (15. Oktober 2020)

*Erfahrungsbericht nach knapp 7000 km mit der Revive 160 *

Habe die Revive jetzt knapp 3 Jahre und 7000 km an 2 Bikes gefahren.

Bike 1: Irgendwann nach 1000 bis 2000 km nerviges Knarzen bei heruntergefahrener Stütze wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt. Da man bei heruntergefahrenem Sattel sowieso meistens steht, habe ich das erst mal ignoriert.
Funktion der Stütze ist klasse, schnelles rauf- und runterfahren, beste Stütze die ich bisher hatte.
Nervig: Beim Liegendtransport im Auto mit eingefahrener Stütze muss immer mit nem kleinen Inbus "Entlüftet?" werden.
Trigger nach Sturz verbogen, bzw. Alu eingerissen, funktionierte aber noch.

Nach 5000 km der Wechsel auf Bike 2.
Oha, Stütze passt nicht! Vorher Sattelrohr 31,6 mm, jetzt 30,9 mm! Dachte schon: Sch... wieder einen Haufen GGeld investieren, dann die Erlösung nach dem Besuch der Bikeyoke Homepage. 
Hülse kann man für schlappe 39.- Öre tauschen. Sofort bestellt, und trotz Corona superschnellem Versandservice von Bikeyoke! am nächsten Tag schon da.

Wechsel war problemlos nach einer halben Stunde erledigt, und siehe da, die Stütze knarzte auch nicht mehr....

Derart begeistert habe ich dann noch einen neuen Trigger und diesen kleinen Hebel welchen man permanent in die Stütze  zum Entlüften stecken kann.

Dieses kleine Aluding brach aber gleich beim Versuch es in die Entlüftungsschraube zu stecken ab, die Reste verblieben im 6-Kant. Nachdem ich sie dann wieder rausgepopelt hatte benutze ich wieder einen normalen Imbusschlüssel.

Diesen Sommer als es sehr heiss war passierte es dann: War mit einem Freund unterwegs und wir kehrten in einer Hütte ein. Als wir dann weiterfuhren und ich am ersten Trail die Stütze absenken wollte ging nichts mehr. Man konnte den Trigger nicht mehr betätigen, war alles komplett blockiert.

Nach einer Viertelstunde verzweifelten Probierens und knapp vor dem Abreissen des Triggers funktionierte es plötzlich wieder. Später habe ich dann hier am Anfang dieses Threads gelesen dass man bei Hitze vor dem Abstellen des Bikes die Stütze etwas einfahren soll...Muss man erst mal wissen.

So, bin jetzt mit dem neuen Bike knapp 2500 km gefahren, und das Knarzen im eingefahrenen Zustand kommt wieder. Glaube ich muss die Stütze jetzt im Winter nochmals zerlegen und frisch fetten.

Aber, trotz dieser kleinen Wehwechen, ich will keine andere Stütze mehr.


----------



## goldencore (15. Oktober 2020)

Wenn die Stütze bei Hitze nicht mehr einfährt, einmal entlüften und gut ist. Hatte das Problem auch und hatte mich erst hier beschwert und dann Seite 1 gelesen. Anders herum wäre schlauer gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laimer83 (24. Oktober 2020)

Nachdem ich nicht über die lyrischen Fähigkeiten einer Louise Glück verfüge, bleibt mir einfach nur übrig zu sagen: mega geniales Teil!

Die Stütze kommt frisch vom USP Umbau und Service von @LemonShox zurück (super schnelle und sorgfältige Durchführung/Abwicklung) und mir hat es heute wieder die Sprache verschlagen. Die Zeit mit einer Reverb B1 überbrückt, stellt man fest, was man an einer Revive hat. Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind, weiß nicht, ob das so rüber kommt


----------



## goldencore (3. November 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit aus einer Revive 160 eine 185 zu machen? (Neu kaufen meine ich natürlich nicht...)


----------



## mgansler (4. November 2020)

Die dafür benötigten Teile ergeben fast schon eine komplette Stütze, lohnt sich nicht. Also die beiden Rohre und der allergrößte Teil des Innenlebens müsste getauscht werden da die von der Länge abhängig sind. Bis auf die Sattelklemmeinheit und vielleicht die Ansteuerung und Dichtungen kann man nix übernehmen.


----------



## goldencore (4. November 2020)

Habe ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## Frog (16. November 2020)

Frage: Jetzt habe ich in der Summe 3 Bike Yoke. Fahre an meine Bike Jahre lang SQ Lab Sättel (fingen an zu knartzen nach dem ich auch die Bike Yoke gewechselt bin) und bin jetzt auf die aktuellen ERGON Enduro und SR gewechselt. Alle 3 Sättel knartzen jetzt auch fürchterlich. 
Könnte das an der oberen Sattelklemmplatte liegen? Es gibt ja eine neue Version + neue Schrauben. Verspannt die alte Platte die Streben der Ergon Sättel? Dabei sind die Sättel neu. Das gleiche knartzen macht auch ein Speci Henge Sattel, nur der ist gebraucht.


----------



## Kriesel (17. November 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> Könnte das an der oberen Sattelklemmplatte liegen?


Wenn mein Sattel knarzt, reinige alle Kontaktpunkte der Sattelklemme - auch insbesondere zwischen Sattelstütze und Platte und zwischen Schraubentonne und Platte. Diese Stellen fette ich auch. Damit ist bei mir Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (17. November 2020)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Wenn mein Sattel knarzt, reinige alle Kontaktpunkte der Sattelklemme - auch insbesondere zwischen Sattelstütze und Platte und zwischen Schraubentonne und Platte. Diese Stellen fette ich auch. Damit ist bei mir Ruhe.



...Gefettet habe ich Streben und Platten. Die Schrauben nicht!!!

Würde gerne wissen, wie mal alte und neue Platte unterscheidet. Die neuen Schrauben würde ich dann eh bestellen. Die reduzieren sicherlich eine Verspannung. 
Vielleicht mess ich mal mit der Schieblehre die Bike Yoke vs KS LEV aus. Die habe ich auch noch im Keller.


----------



## Gluehhops (22. November 2020)

Hi, kurze Frage zum Lower Tube Service: Im Video ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel mit Maulschlüssel-Aufsatz zu sehen. Wie viel mm Maulweite hat der?


----------



## Burt4711 (26. November 2020)

Wie ist das eigentlich....ich hatte immer Bikes mit langem Sitzrohr. Nun soll eins mit moderner Geo her....49er Sitzrohr bei 90er Schrittlänge. 
Sind da mit der Revive Probleme zu erwarten, wenn der Fahrer schwerer ist (118 kg)?


----------



## PropainTyee90 (26. November 2020)

Hallo Leute

Muss ich bei einem Carbonrahmen (Tyee 2020 CF) nun Carbonmontagepaste verwenden für die Revive 185 oder Fett?
Bin gerade etwas unsicher weil am Anfang des Threads in den Infos etwas steht von keine Montagepaste verwenden.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## S-H-A (26. November 2020)

PropainTyee90 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Muss ich bei einem Carbonrahmen (Tyee 2020 CF) nun Carbonmontagepaste verwenden für die Revive 185 oder Fett?
> Bin gerade etwas unsicher weil am Anfang des Threads in den Infos etwas steht von keine Montagepaste verwenden.
> ...


Paste hinterlässt halt Spuren am Eloxal. Meine Revive sitzt mit Fett im Alubike, meine Transfer mit Paste im Carbonbike. Genau so würde ich es wieder handhaben.


----------



## PropainTyee90 (26. November 2020)

Habe da halt Angst das fett mir dann den Rahmen angreift, deshalb verwendet man doch eigentlich Carbon Montagepaste oder nicht?!


----------



## S-H-A (26. November 2020)

PropainTyee90 schrieb:


> Habe da halt Angst das fett mir dann den Rahmen angreift, deshalb verwendet man doch eigentlich Carbon Montagepaste oder nicht?!


Quatsch. Fett macht dem Carbon nix. Man nimmt die Paste,  um den benötigten Drehmoment zu reduzieren.


----------



## k0p3 (26. November 2020)

Ich habe Fett (Motorex 2000) beim Carbon Rahmen genommen. 
Tadellos soweit.


----------



## Burt4711 (26. November 2020)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich....ich hatte immer Bikes mit langem Sitzrohr. Nun soll eins mit moderner Geo her....49er Sitzrohr bei 90er Schrittlänge.
> Sind da mit der Revive Probleme zu erwarten, wenn der Fahrer schwerer ist (118 kg)?


Keine schweren Jungs hier?


----------



## Gluehhops (27. November 2020)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Hi, kurze Frage zum Lower Tube Service: Im Video ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel mit Maulschlüssel-Aufsatz zu sehen. Wie viel mm Maulweite hat der?









Könnte evtl. jemand nachmessen wie viel mm Maulweite man benötigt?

Ich komme an meine Stütze derzeit leider nicht ran... die zu messende Stelle am Stützenfuß, wo der Drehmomentschlüssel angesetzt wird, ist im Anleitungsvideo bei 3:00 zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (27. November 2020)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. jemand nachmessen wie viel mm Maulweite man benötigt?
> 
> Ich komme an meine Stütze derzeit leider nicht ran... die zu messende Stelle am Stützenfuß, wo der Drehmomentschlüssel angesetzt wird, ist im Anleitungsvideo bei 3:00 zu sehen.



Steht in der Videobeschreibung

Wichtige Schritte des eigentlichen Services:
3. Stützenfuß mittels 7mm und 13mm Maulschlüssel vom Schaftrohr lösen. Stützenuß außen und innen (Betätigungshut) gründlich reinigen und Betätigungshut/Bohrung fetten.


----------



## mgansler (27. November 2020)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Keine schweren Jungs hier?


Ich (188, Schrittlänge so 87cm) bin/war auch in der >100kg Kategorie und habe jetzt gut 2 Jahre lang eine 185er Revive in einem Nomad in L (Sitzrohr ist mit 450mm angegeben) bewegt. Die Stütze selbst hat knapp 10cm aus dem Rahmen rausgeguckt, die min-insert Linie war vielleicht 1-2cm im Rahmen versenkt. Gar keine Probleme gehabt, das "war" auch nur deshalb weil die 185er durch eine 213er ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Gluehhops (28. November 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Steht in der Videobeschreibung
> 
> Wichtige Schritte des eigentlichen Services:
> 3. Stützenfuß mittels 7mm und 13mm Maulschlüssel vom Schaftrohr lösen. Stützenuß außen und innen (Betätigungshut) gründlich reinigen und Betätigungshut/Bohrung fetten.


Danke, hatte ich auch gesehen - aber am Anfang des Videos sind in der Werkzeugübersicht bereits zwei Maulschlüssel zu sehen - ob der Drehmomentschlüssel jetzt auch 13mm hat ist leider nicht ersichtlich


----------



## birra (3. Dezember 2020)

Sollte jemand Bedarf haben, ich hätte noch eine gebrauchte, voll funktionsfähige Revive 160 inkl. Triggy (31.6) über


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich frag hier auch nochmal:
1. Werden die aktuellen Revive Max mit dem lageunabhängig dichten Ventil geliefert?
2. Wie sieht es bei der Revive mit Einlaufspuren aus? Die sind der Grund wieso ich überlege, nicht wieder eine Lev zu kaufen.


----------



## chris-2 (12. Dezember 2020)

Weiß jemand warum BikeYoke bei den Sattelstützen außen im Klemmbereich diese gedrehte Oberfläche mit den Rillen hat? Das kenn ich nur von Thomson oder dem ersten Modelljahr bei der Fox Transfer. Meine Erfahrungen damit waren eigentlich nicht so gut. Gegenüber Stützen mit gestrahlter Oberfläche war generell eine höhere Kelmmkraft nötig. Zum einen damit sie nicht runter rutschen und zum anderen weil sich dort eher mal Knackgeräusche einstellten.


----------



## Leo_93 (17. Dezember 2020)

Servus zusammen,

Ich habe das Propain Tyee mit Review 160 er Stütze seit 3 Wochen und jeweils an den Wochenenden gut genutzt, auch bei Schlamm, Nässe etc.
Das Rad steht daheim senkrecht an der Wand aufgehangen und wird auch oft liegend im Auto transportiert.

Jetzt musste ich in den 3 Wochen schon 2x die sattelstütze entlüften, was ja an sich super easy ist. Danach hat sie auch wieder top funktioniert. Aber ist das normal, dass sie so oft Fehlfunktionen aufweist. Man konnte dann die Stütze fast zur Hälfte einfahren, wenn man drauf saß.

Hat einer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## mrwulf (17. Dezember 2020)

Leo_93 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe das Propain Tyee mit Review 160 er Stütze seit 3 Wochen und jeweils an den Wochenenden gut genutzt, auch bei Schlamm, Nässe etc.
> Das Rad steht daheim senkrecht an der Wand aufgehangen und wird auch oft liegend im Auto transportiert.
> ...



Das hatte meine erste Version (2016, 160er) der Revive. Die musste ich regelmäßig entlüften, wenn über Kopf hing.
Die Versionen später hatten dann so eine Membran, dadurch war das nicht mehr erforderlich.
Also scheint bei Deiner Revive eventuell diese Membran zu fehlen/Defekt zu sein? Reine Mutmaßung meinerseits....


----------



## Kriesel (18. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man sie flach liegend oder über Kopf ausfährt, zieht sie Luft.  Das zumindest ist normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (18. Dezember 2020)

Das liegt an deinem transport und lagerung vom bike, ich besitze noch keine aber ich erinnere mich gelesen zu haben das wer sein bike senkrecht lagert oder liegend transportiert öfters entlüften muss, war in irgend einem test,


----------



## scubasigi_73 (18. Dezember 2020)

Transportiere mein Bike andauernd liegend im Auto und muss nicht entlüften. Ev. liegt's an der Wandmontage?


----------



## Leo_93 (18. Dezember 2020)

Okay,  dank euch.  Werde ich mal drauf achten


----------



## nevsone (18. Dezember 2020)

andauernd nicht aber wenn das Rad auf dem Kopf steht oder wenn es hängt kommt es vor, bei zwei Stützen (160mm/ 31.6) der alten (ersten) Generation. Was ich persönlich aber nicht schlimm finde da es gefühlt mit dem Imbusschlüssel mit ein-zweimal Stütze rauf runter erledigt ist. Da gibt es doch Sattelstützen die den Service nicht haben und wir einen weitaus größeren Aufwand betreiben müssten.


----------



## luftschaukel (25. Dezember 2020)

Weis jemand, ob ich eine 160er in einem Trek Remedy Rahmen von 2017 bekomme?
Müsste Relativ weit versenkt werden, Rahmen ist ein M/L.
Zur Zeit ist da eine 125er Reverb drin.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2020)

nevsone schrieb:


> . Da gibt es doch Sattelstützen die den Service nicht haben und wir einen weitaus größeren Aufwand betreiben müssten.



Ja, heute am Ochsenkopf wieder erlebt. Reverb wars zu kalt und wollte garnicht mehr rausgekommen. 
Der Rest fuhr BikeYoke oder Vecnum und war glücklich 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (25. Dezember 2020)

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen fährt meine Bikeyoke etwas gemütlicher aus, aber das ist auch alles.


----------



## Bulls2013 (25. Dezember 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Weis jemand, ob ich eine 160er in einem Trek Remedy Rahmen von 2017 bekomme?
> Müsste Relativ weit versenkt werden, Rahmen ist ein M/L.
> Zur Zeit ist da eine 125er Reverb drin.


Oh Mann Text vergessen 



			https://www.rnr-components.ch/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/160_dimensions.jpg
		


Mess das lieber mal selber wie tief eine einfache Stütze in deinen Rahmen geht.
Je nach Sattelhöhe könnte es nachher nicht ausreichend für dich sein.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Januar 2021)

Meine Revive 2.0 185 ölt unten am Boden leicht. Lag jetzt ca 6 Mon. zusammengefahren in der Verpackung, gab davor im verbauten Zustand keine Probleme (Kaufdatum 04/19) . Wollte sie in einem anderen Bike verbauen, da ist mir das Ölen aufgefallen und sie sinkt auch leicht ab.

1. Reicht es etwas Öl nachzufüllen (wo?) 2. kann etwas kaputt gehen wenn ich so weiterfahre?
3. Sollte ich besser einen Service machen lassen?
4. Service bei Lemonshox hab ich den Kommentaren entnommen, weiß jemand was sowas round about kostet?


----------



## Elflamengo (6. Januar 2021)

Bitte um kurze Unterstützung bei der Montage. Mit der Vorgehensweise laut Handbuch stehe ich auf dem Schlauch.

"Ziehe die Zughülle vorsichtig nach oben aus dem Sitzrohr und  markiere erneut 90mm abwärts von der bereits gesetzten Markierung. Die ist deine endgültige Zughüllenlange. Mit dieser Zuglänge  
kann der maximale Stützenauszug erreicht werden. Falls deine  Stütze tiefer im Rahmen steckt, musst du den entsprechenden  
Wert zu den 90mm addieren."

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ich bei einer vollständigen Versenkung der Stütze mehr Zug kürzen muss?


----------



## Gluehhops (6. Januar 2021)

Ja


----------



## Elflamengo (6. Januar 2021)

Danke


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. Januar 2021)

Mir ist heute nach einem Sturz die Klemmschnelle gerissen, zum Glück bin ich ein Freund von den guten, alten Kabelbindern und hatte auch zufällig welche im Rucksack. Seit dem Sturz ist jedoch kein Druck mehr auf meiner Revive, sie fährt automatisch aus und wenn ich mich drauf setze sackt sie ab. Ich habe jetzt eben mal die komplette Luft rausgelassen, da ich depp aber noch keine Ventilverlängerung für meine Pumpe habe bekomme ich jetzt erstmal keine Luft rein. Mir ist der Zusammenhang mit dem Sturz noch nicht ganz klar, kann es sein das auch was am Zug ist? Optisch sieht alles normal aus. Oder liegt es an der Temperatur? So um die -5Grad hatte es eben, und auf der Tour war der ganze Einfahr und Ausfahr Prozess sehr zäh. Wie gesagt Revice, drei Monate alt.


----------



## Aninaj (10. Januar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Seit dem Sturz ist jedoch kein Druck mehr auf meiner Revive, sie fährt automatisch aus und wenn ich mich drauf setze sackt sie ab.


Klingt als wenn sich der Zug irgendwo verklemmt hat. Das kann auch passieren wenn zuviel Zug auf dem Kabel war, dann hat es sich eventuell ausgehängt. Hast du das mal geprüft?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Klingt als wenn sich der Zug irgendwo verklemmt hat. Das kann auch passieren wenn zuviel Zug auf dem Kabel war, dann hat es sich eventuell ausgehängt. Hast du das mal geprüft?


Ich kenne mich damit ja nicht wirklich aus, aber es sieht so aus als wäre der Zug noch drin? Anbei das Bild. 
Dann warte ich mal bis mein Paket von BY mit Schnelle und Ventilverlängerung kommt, dann weiss ich mehr.


----------



## Orakel (10. Januar 2021)

Wieso nicht gleich mit nem Magura Shiftmaker kombinieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. Januar 2021)

Gute Frage, hatte ich eh vor, habe einfach nicht dran gedacht - Knaller Tag heute


----------



## Aninaj (10. Januar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich damit ja nicht wirklich aus, aber es sieht so aus als wäre der Zug noch drin? Anbei das Bild.
> Dann warte ich mal bis mein Paket von BY mit Schnelle und Ventilverlängerung kommt, dann weiss ich mehr.



Man erkennt ja leider nicht viel, aber es schaut so aus, als wenn der Zug nicht locker sitzt sondern den Auslöser betätigt. Die Tonne sollte ja oben an der Stütze und nicht unten an der Gegenhalterung sein.

So sollte es im unbetätigen Zustand aussehen:


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. Januar 2021)

Danke dir, ich muss mir das morgen nochmal bei besseren Licht ansehen - wie du ja bemerkt hast ist es in meinem Arbeitszimmer recht dunkel. Aber bei mir sah das eher zusammengeschoben aus, also der Zugstopper war direkt an der Klemmtonne. Ich habe tatsächlich doch noch die original Ventilverlängerung gefunden, auf 250psi aufgepumpt und der Sattel sackt bei Kraft immernoch ein - fährt aber auch wie gehabt automatisch aus. Ich berichte, aber danke dir schonmal für die Hilfe.

Vorsichtshalber frage ich mal: Beim entlüften ist mir Flüssigkeit entgegengekommen, ich nehme mal an das war ein wenig Hydrauliköl - kann ich ohne grösseren Aufwand prüfen ob noch Öl in der Stütze ist? Es war nicht viel, aber vielleicht habe ich auch schon unterwegs im Wald Öl verloren. Ich nehme mal an, das bei fehlendem Hydrauliköl die Stütze die gleichen Anzeichen zeigt wie momentan?


----------



## Aninaj (10. Januar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Aber bei mir sah das eher zusammengeschoben aus, also der Zugstopper war direkt an der Klemmtonne.


Genau, und DARUM sackt deine Stütze ab, wenn du dich drauf setzt... Es muss so aussehen wie auf dem Bild , welches ich oben gepostet habe.

Tonne und Zuganschlag so weit auseinander wie möglich: Stütze ist Arretiert (entspricht dem Status, dass der Hebel - am Lenke - NICHT betätigt wird) dann bleibt die Stütze stabil.

Sind Tonne und Zuganschlag dicht beisammen (entspricht dem Status, dass der Hebel gedrückt wird) ist sie eben "aktiviert" und bleibt nicht oben, wenn du dich drauf setzt, bzw. unten, wenn du sie entlastet.


----------



## Gluehhops (10. Januar 2021)

hast du mal bissl an der zuglängenjustierung am triggy gedreht?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (11. Januar 2021)

Danke für euer Feedback, wie kann denn sowas passieren und wie löse ich das Problem wieder? Habe eben mal an der Zuglängenjustierung rumgespielt aber da tut sich nichts - ist aber ohne Schelle auch nicht optimal da ziemlich umständlich. Ich hoffe mal das ich im laufe der Woche hier ein Schritt weiter komme sobald ich mein Päckchen erhalte.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (11. Januar 2021)

Wunderwelt  Technik, ich habe nochmal ein wenig an der Justierung rumgespielt und den Trigger auch soweit wie möglich an den Rahmen gelegt, so das sich der Zug maximal lockert, und siehe da, die Atütze hält. Da ist wohl der Fehler zu suchen, wahrscheinlich habe ich den Trigger nach dem Schellenbruch mehrmals in irgendeine Richtung gedreht um die Kabelbinder zu befestigen, unwissentlich habe ich damit den Zug verstärkt. Danke @Gluehhops und @Aninaj


----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. Januar 2021)

Ich bins schon wieder und ich bin mett. 

Habe nun alles montiert, auch den Trigger am Shiftmix befestigt und jetzt haben wir wieder das  alte Spiel: Stütze fährt komplett aus, ich kann ihn per Hand nach unten drücken, beim loslassen schießt er wieder in die maximale Höhe. Der Trigger lässt sich nun wieder extrem schwer drücken, aber es tut sich ja eh nichts. Wenn ich an der Zugstärke spiele tut sich auch nichts, mit ist auch bei der Montage des Triggers aufgefallen das ein Plastikteil anscheinend abgebrochen ist, siehe anbei. War wahrscheinlich angeknackst nach dem Sturz und nach meinen Spielereien ist es komplett über den Jordan. Was kann ich nun tun? Komplettes Spiel wieder von vorne? Wie kann ich Öl nachfüllen, macht es aich irgendwie bemerkbar das Öl fehlt?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (14. Januar 2021)

Okay, es ist definitv kein Öl mehr in der Stütze. Also kommt alles aufeinmal zusammen. Da ein Ölwechsel anscheinend nicht vorgesehen ist, zumindest finde ich nix, frage ich mal besser. Muss die Revive nun ein kompletter Service unterzogen werden oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit die vorgesehene Menge Öl einfacher reinzubekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (14. Januar 2021)

Da ist einfach viel zu viel Spannung auf dem Bowdenzug drauf. Deswegen kannst du den Trigger auch nicht drücken, da gibts nichts mehr zum Verstellen, das Ding ist am Anschlag!

Reparier doch erstmal deinen Triggy Hebel. Probiere die Einstellschraube mit dem Kunststoffteil außen rum, wieder in den Triggy Hebel rein zu drehen (Rechtsgewinde, also im Uhrzeigersinn drehen).
Damit nimmst du die Spannung vom Bowdenzug, dann sollte es wieder funktionieren.

Und lass doch von der Stütze die Finger, der Lemonshox in Nürnberg macht einen guten Job, wenn die einen Service benötigt. Mehr als Luft aufpumpen traue ich dir aktuell nicht zu ☮️


----------



## Orakel (14. Januar 2021)

die Spannmutter/schraube ist abgebrochen, mit der kannst nix mehr einstellen.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (14. Januar 2021)

Richtig, die Spannschraube ist durch, sieht man ja an den wunderschönen Knick. Und wie gesagt, in der Stütze ist eben auch kein Öl mehr, da ist ne' Menge beim resetten rausgesifft, frag mich nicht wieso, aber das waren sicherlich um die 30ml. Luft aufpumpen kann ich aber auch nicht, das lass ich immer den Tankwart machen  Wo soll ich den Platten hinschicken?

@Paddyfr du machst mich wütend


----------



## scratch_a (14. Januar 2021)

Also ich habe nur die Divine und nicht die Revive, aber ich nachdem was du alles hier geschrieben hast, habe ich folgende Vermutung 
1) Du hast dir den ersten Beitrag dieses Themas hier nicht durchgelesen
2) Du hast nach deinem Sturz rumprobiert und dann "Falls Luft abgelassen werden soll, unbedingt Ablassmechanismus der Pumpe nutzen und Luft LANGSAM entweichen lassen. Wenn Luft zu schnell abgelassen wird, besteht Risiko eines Ölverlusts!" im ersten Beitrag nicht beachtet.

Nachdem du von selbst weder das ausführliche Service-Video findest noch selbst aufpumpen kannst, würde ich die Stütze einfach zum Service einschicken. Oft ist es hilfreich, wenn man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt.
Falls ich mit allem unrecht haben sollte, dann entschuldige bitte. Aber dann lese dir den ersten Beitrag nochmal aufmerksam durch, schau dir die Service-Videos an und nimm dir die Zeit, es richtig zu machen, wenn du es dir zutraust.


----------



## Gluehhops (14. Januar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Luft aufpumpen kann ich aber auch nicht, das lass ich immer den Tankwart machen  Wo soll ich den Platten hinschicken?


Du brauchst eine Dämpferpumpe zB https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/bikeyoke-daempferpumpe-500.html das hat nichts mit einer Reifenpumpe zu tun, die man durch den Tankwart ersetzen könnte.


scratch_a schrieb:


> Nachdem du von selbst weder das ausführliche Service-Video findest noch selbst aufpumpen kannst, würde ich die Stütze einfach zum Service einschicken. Oft ist es hilfreich, wenn man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt.
> Falls ich mit allem unrecht haben sollte, dann entschuldige bitte. Aber dann lese dir den ersten Beitrag nochmal aufmerksam durch, schau dir die Service-Videos an und nimm dir die Zeit, es richtig zu machen, wenn du es dir zutraust.


Ich stimme scratch_a zu.


----------



## birra (15. Januar 2021)

Hey, was denkt ihr wäre ein realistischer Preis für eine gebrauchte Revive (1. Generation)?

160 mm
gut 2,5 Jahre alt
läuft problemlos ohne Entlüften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (16. Januar 2021)

Seit heute läuft meine Revive sehr rau und kaum selbstständig hoch. Gefühlt, als ob da gar kein Fett mehr wäre. Reicht der Lower Tube Service aus, oder muss ein größerer Service her? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Gluehhops (17. Januar 2021)

Wie alt ist die denn? Wie oft gewartet?


----------



## osbow (17. Januar 2021)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Wie alt ist die denn? Wie oft gewartet?


Bald drei Jahre alt. Einen Service habe ich noch nicht gemacht/machen müssen.


----------



## Gluehhops (17. Januar 2021)

Könnte daran liegen, dass die Führungsstifte runter sind oder Fett fehlt - ein kleiner Service wird das vermutlich korrigieren - danach ggf. mal den Luftdruck überprüfen (siehe erster Post dieses Threads).









						REVIVE/DIVINE 30.9/31.6 - Sattelstützen-Servicekit
					

Servicekit zur Rejustierung des seitlichen Spiels der Stütze und Erneuerung des Abstreifers im Zuge des 100-Stunden Services.    	Bitte wähle das korrekte Service Kit für deine Stütze aus! 	Für die REVIVE und DIVINE gibt es drei ...




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## Sackmann (17. Januar 2021)

@LarsLangfinger :

Warum macht dich @Paddyfr wütend?
Ich möchte mich da tatsächlich meinen Vorrednern anschließen.
Prinzipiell hat er doch völlig recht und hat lediglich versucht, dir einen gut gemeinten Ratschlag zu geben.
Wenn man sich deine Ausführungen durchliest, erkennt man eben recht schnell, dass du ziemlich planlos versucht hast, dein Problem zu lösen. Planlos ist dabei nicht böse gemeint, sondern ganz einfach wörtlich - nämlich ohne Plan oder bewusstes Vorgehen.
1. Warum nämlich hast du einfach mal den Druck abgelassen?
2. Wenn du keine passende Pumpe hast um den auf wieder rein zu bekommen?
3. Wenn beim Reset dir Öl entgegen kommt, dann hast du die Ventilkappe nicht wieder auf Ventil gesetzt.
4. Dass die Stütze von alleine wieder hoch kam und der Remote schwer zu drücken war, lag schlicht und ergreifend mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach an der Zugspannung bzw. am verbogenen Remote.
Was soll Druck in der Stütze mit einem Sturz auf den Remote zu tun haben?
Du hast aber wahllos einfach mal einfach ziemlich viel falsch gemacht, und zwar ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben, was du da tust.
Das schriebst du ja selbst. Das ist sicher nicht böse gemeint, und auch nicht despektierlich oder abwertend.
Wenn man selbst das aber nicht erkennt, dann sollte man eben jemanden fragen, der sich auskennt, BEVOR man selbst Hand anlegt. Es ist überhaupt keine Schande, seine eigenen Grenzen zu kennen.
Nicht jeder muss eine toller Schrauber sein. Kausalischen Zusammenhang zwischen einem verbogenen Remote und einem schwergänigen bzw. blockierten Zug herzustellen erfordert aber nicht viel.
Denn dein einziges Problem war ziemlich sicher der verbogene Hebel und nichts anderes. Du hast jetzt mit unbedachtem Handeln deine Stütze aber soweit außer Gefecht gesetzt, dass ein großer Service fällig ist.

P.S. Deine Austausch-Spannschraube ist schon per Brief auf dem Weg zu dir.


----------



## osbow (18. Januar 2021)

So, hab im Rahmen des Lower Tube Services die Revive demontiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der silberne Führungsstift (der im Schaftrohr) etwas korrodiert (? weiße, kalkartige Schicht) ist. Reicht es, den Stab zu reinigen, oder soll ich den auch mit etwas R.S.P. Slick Kick einfetten?


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2021)

Die Stifte bekommen ohnehin Fett ab, wenn sie in ihre Führungsbahnen gesteckt werden, aber es schadet nicht, sie vorher einzufetten.


----------



## Gluehhops (19. Januar 2021)

Meinst du die dünnen Führungsstifte außen am Rohr, die man abnehmen kann (bzw. die herausfallen bei der Demontage) oder meinst du das dicke "push rod" in der Mitte?


----------



## osbow (19. Januar 2021)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Meinst du die dünnen Führungsstifte außen am Rohr, die man abnehmen kann (bzw. die herausfallen bei der Demontage) oder meinst du das dicke "push rod" in der Mitte?


Den in der Mitte


----------



## osbow (19. Januar 2021)

Kann ich die Rohreinheit bedenkenlos mit Isopropanol reinigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gluehhops (19. Januar 2021)

Ja, kannst du. Kriegst du den weißen Belag damit weg? Es könnte auch ein großer Service fällig sein nach 3 Jahren Nutzung und fehlendem kleinen Service zwischendrin.


----------



## osbow (19. Januar 2021)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du. Kriegst du den weißen Belag damit weg? Es könnte auch ein großer Service fällig sein nach 3 Jahren Nutzung und fehlendem kleinen Service zwischendrin.


Damit wollte ich die Rohreinheit von Innen sauber. Die Führung (in der die Stifte geführt werden) kriege ich mit einem Tuch nicht zu 100% sauber.

Wie ich den Führungsstift sauber bekomme, muss ich nochmal schauen.


----------



## Gluehhops (19. Januar 2021)

Ok, ja für den Zweck ist Isoprop auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## goldencore (22. Januar 2021)

Sind die Maße der 160er 1.0 die gleichen wie bei der 2.0?


----------



## Birdy2017 (28. Januar 2021)

Hi, ich habe die Revive für mein Neurad ausgewählt gehabt (Tyee 2020). Davor hatte ich eine super leichtgängige Reverb, die für mich wohl für immer der Goldstandard bei der Betätigung bleiben wird. Von Anfang an geht die Betätigung schwerer, auch im Vergleich zu anderen Zug-betätigten Sattelstützen.
Nach 2 Monaten klemmte der Auslösemechanismus im betätigten Zustand manchmal, was natürlich auch nicht ungefährlich ist. Durchs fahren bei allen Bedingungen kommt wohl etwas Wasser-Matsch ins Sattelrohr, wodurch der Hebel sehr schnell klemmt. Nach Saubermachen und Fetten hatte sich das Problem nur für ein paar Fahrten erledigt. Danach das gleiche Prozedere und ich habe ein Stück Schlauch über die Sattelstützenklemmung gestülpt, damit kein Dreck mehr rein kommt. Nachdem mein Rad wegen Reparaturen mehrere Wochen in der Wohnung stand, klemmte der Hebel wieder inital fest, ließ sich nach dem Lösen aber normal betätigen.

Zusammenfassung: Das Problem ist NICHT der Trigger/Zug, sondern der Hebel an der Stütze. Ich habe in diesem Thread mit der Suche keine ähnlichen Probleme gefunden. Hat hier also keiner Probleme mit der Ansteuerung der Stütze? Bringt der neue, glattere Hebel viel? Vielen Dank.


----------



## hal2000 (28. Januar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> ...
> Nach 2 Monaten klemmte der Auslösemechanismus im betätigten Zustand manchmal
> ...



Ich hatte damals bei der Installation auch das Problem, dass die Rückstellkraft nicht ausgereicht hat. Inzwischen geht's soweit. Aber ich würde mir tatsächlich wünschen, dass die Rückstellkraft etwas höher wäre. 

Insbesondere ist die Rückstellkraft unterschiedlich im ausgefahrenen und eingefahrenen Zustand. In letzterem ist sie spürbar höher, sodass ich eigentlich nie Probleme habe, dass die Stütze nach dem Einfahren wieder rauszukommen droht. Umgekehrt passiert es mir öfter, dass ich mich nach dem Ausfahren auf den Sattel setze und der wieder etwas einsackt, weil sich der Zug mal wieder nicht schnell genug zurückgestellt hat.


----------



## alteoma301 (28. Januar 2021)

Ist eventuell dein Zug hinüber oder verdreckt? Ist es mit einem neuen Zug auch so problematisch langsam mit der Rückführung?


----------



## Birdy2017 (28. Januar 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Ist eventuell dein Zug hinüber oder verdreckt? Ist es mit einem neuen Zug auch so problematisch langsam mit der Rückführung?


Danke fürs Hirnschmalz, aber nein, den Zug hatte ich auch nach 2 Monaten gewechselt, der war am Trigger schon ziemlich ausefranzt (vllt wurde der vom Monteur auch zu stark mit der Madenschraube gequetscht(?).
Der Hebel an der Stütze klemmte auch ohne Zug. Langsam ging es nicht zurück. Entweder ganz, oder garnicht. Das aktive Zurückdrücken des Triggers hat beim Fahren meist gereicht, um den Hebel aktiv zurück zu stellen.


----------



## zotty (28. Januar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe die Revive für mein Neurad ausgewählt gehabt (Tyee 2020). Davor hatte ich eine super leichtgängige Reverb, die für mich wohl für immer der Goldstandard bei der Betätigung bleiben wird. Von Anfang an geht die Betätigung schwerer, auch im Vergleich zu anderen Zug-betätigten Sattelstützen.
> Nach 2 Monaten klemmte der Auslösemechanismus im betätigten Zustand manchmal, was natürlich auch nicht ungefährlich ist. Durchs fahren bei allen Bedingungen kommt wohl etwas Wasser-Matsch ins Sattelrohr, wodurch der Hebel sehr schnell klemmt. Nach Saubermachen und Fetten hatte sich das Problem nur für ein paar Fahrten erledigt. Danach das gleiche Prozedere und ich habe ein Stück Schlauch über die Sattelstützenklemmung gestülpt, damit kein Dreck mehr rein kommt. Nachdem mein Rad wegen Reparaturen mehrere Wochen in der Wohnung stand, klemmte der Hebel wieder inital fest, ließ sich nach dem Lösen aber normal betätigen.
> 
> Zusammenfassung: Das Problem ist NICHT der Trigger/Zug, sondern der Hebel an der Stütze. Ich habe in diesem Thread mit der Suche keine ähnlichen Probleme gefunden. Hat hier also keiner Probleme mit der Ansteuerung der Stütze? Bringt der neue, glattere Hebel viel? Vielen Dank.
> Anhang anzeigen 1196272


zieh mal die entlüftungschraube mit einem imbus. dann sollte es wunderbar funktionieren. abhilfe schafft etwas schmierung an dem kontaktpunkt, wo der der hebel auf das ventil drückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birdy2017 (28. Januar 2021)

zotty schrieb:


> zieh mal die entlüftungschraube mit einem imbus. dann sollte es wunderbar funktionieren. abhilfe schafft etwas schmierung an dem kontaktpunkt, wo der der hebel auf das ventil drückt.


Exakt da habe ich schon zweimal dick gefettet. Ich frage mich nur, ob ich der Einzige mit dem Problem bin, oder ob die Dreck-anfälligkeit normal ist bei der Revive
Was meinst du mit "zieh mal die Entlüftungsschraube"? Was bewirkt das? Entlüftet habe ich schon, wenn es notwendig wurde.


----------



## goldencore (28. Januar 2021)

Inbus


----------



## zotty (29. Januar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Exakt da habe ich schon zweimal dick gefettet. Ich frage mich nur, ob ich der Einzige mit dem Problem bin, oder ob die Dreck-anfälligkeit normal ist bei der Revive
> Was meinst du mit "zieh mal die Entlüftungsschraube"? Was bewirkt das? Entlüftet habe ich schon, wenn es notwendig wurde.


es ging der in deiner fragestellung: Nach 2 Monaten klemmte der Auslösemechanismus im betätigten Zustand manchmal
das ist mein tipp dazu.


----------



## Birdy2017 (29. Januar 2021)

zotty schrieb:


> es ging der in deiner fragestellung: Nach 2 Monaten klemmte der Auslösemechanismus im betätigten Zustand manchmal
> das ist mein tipp dazu.


Es tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht was du meinst. Also dein Tipp war Fett und das mit der Entlüftungsschraube. Und mit "zieh mal die Entlüftungsschraube" meinst du eben nicht drehen, sondern ziehen? Wohin?


----------



## zotty (29. Januar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht was du meinst. Also dein Tipp war Fett und das mit der Entlüftungsschraube. Und mit "zieh mal die Entlüftungsschraube" meinst du eben nicht drehen, sondern ziehen? Wohin?


bei deinem talent schick die stütze ein


----------



## Birdy2017 (30. Januar 2021)

zotty schrieb:


> bei deinem talent schick die stütze ein


Also falls du dich veräppelt fühlst, tuts mir leid, so war das nicht gemeint.
Dachte halt, dein "im Bus ziehen" ist ein geiler Hack, der was weiß ich denn hilft. War wohl nicht so, du meintest anscheinend einfach, dass ich die Stütze ordentlich entlüften sollte. Dein letzter Post war einfach kein vollständiger Satz, daher hatte ichs nicht verstanden. Aber nun ist ja alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (30. Januar 2021)

es geht nicht um´s entlüften sondern den hebel der auf das ventil drückt. der hängt manchmal und kann so wieder mobilisiert werden.


----------



## Orakel (31. Januar 2021)

Oben unter dem Sattel ist der Hebel der auf das Ventil drückt, wenn die Stütze emtlüftet wird.


----------



## doc.Mueller (1. Februar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe die Revive für mein Neurad ausgewählt gehabt (Tyee 2020). Davor hatte ich eine super leichtgängige Reverb, die für mich wohl für immer der Goldstandard bei der Betätigung bleiben wird. Von Anfang an geht die Betätigung schwerer, auch im Vergleich zu anderen Zug-betätigten Sattelstützen.
> Nach 2 Monaten klemmte der Auslösemechanismus im betätigten Zustand manchmal, was natürlich auch nicht ungefährlich ist. Durchs fahren bei allen Bedingungen kommt wohl etwas Wasser-Matsch ins Sattelrohr, wodurch der Hebel sehr schnell klemmt. Nach Saubermachen und Fetten hatte sich das Problem nur für ein paar Fahrten erledigt. Danach das gleiche Prozedere und ich habe ein Stück Schlauch über die Sattelstützenklemmung gestülpt, damit kein Dreck mehr rein kommt. Nachdem mein Rad wegen Reparaturen mehrere Wochen in der Wohnung stand, klemmte der Hebel wieder inital fest, ließ sich nach dem Lösen aber normal betätigen.
> 
> Zusammenfassung: Das Problem ist NICHT der Trigger/Zug, sondern der Hebel an der Stütze. Ich habe in diesem Thread mit der Suche keine ähnlichen Probleme gefunden. Hat hier also keiner Probleme mit der Ansteuerung der Stütze? Bringt der neue, glattere Hebel viel? Vielen Dank.
> Anhang anzeigen 1196272


Ich habe exakt das beschriebene Problem auch. Gerade bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt wieder. Den Zug habe ich diese Jahr schon 2 x gewechselt. Sie funktioniert dann für eine Weile doch irgendwann dann bleibt der Hebel mit samt Zug wieder klemmen. Meine Lösungen sind unterschiedlich:
1. Stütze um 0,5 cm rausziehen
2. unterer Mechanismus säubern und neu fetten
3. die innenverlegte Führung für den Zug mit Druckluft ausblasen
3. neue Züge/Hülle
4. Die Reibung meiner innenverlegten Züge sind verhältnismäßig hoch. Insbesondere der letzte Knick ist problematisch. Durch drehen des unteren Mechanismus konnte ich das etwas verbessern. Besser wäre bei meinem Rahmen eine Umlenkrolle für den Seilzug um 45° - 90° für den Seilzug. 

Ich werde jetzt noch versuchen das Eindingen von Wasser zu verringern in dem ich auch ein Stück Schlauch um die Sattelklemme stulpe.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Februar 2021)

Eine Frage - was genau meint ihr mit "der Hebel bleibt klemmen"? Ihr könnt den Hebel (Lenkerrmote) nicht mehr drücken (bleibt fix, Stütze ist fixiert), oder wenn ihr den Hebel gedrückt habt, kommt er nicht mehr zurück (Stütze ist sozusagen aktiviert)?

Ich hatte ersteres Problem - ich konnte den Hebel nicht mehr drücken. War wir festzementiert. Problem ist das gleiche wie im Sommer. Wenn die Stütze ausgefahren ist und es zu einem Temperaturanstieg kommt, scheint es Probleme mit dem Ausgleich (Druck / Öl?) zu geben. Aktuell also von der Kälte draußen in die Wärme im Haus. Lösung: Die Stütze beim heimkommen etwas einfahren und so "aufwärmen" lassen. Dann funzt alles wie es soll.

Zweiteres Problem hatte ich bisher zum Glück nicht.


----------



## goldencore (1. Februar 2021)

Oder einmal schnell entlüften. Steht alles auf der ersten Seite, aber die liest ja keiner...


----------



## Aninaj (2. Februar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Oder einmal schnell entlüften. Steht alles auf der ersten Seite, aber die liest ja keiner...


Also bei meinem Problem funktioniert das nicht. Der Entlüftungshebel ist genau so festzementiert wie der Remotehebel. Da hilft nur runter mit der Temperatur. Oder brachiale Gewalt, ist aber nicht so mein Fall...


----------



## Birdy2017 (2. Februar 2021)

doc.Mueller schrieb:


> Ich habe exakt das beschriebene Problem auch. Gerade bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt wieder. Den Zug habe ich diese Jahr schon 2 x gewechselt. Sie funktioniert dann für eine Weile doch irgendwann dann bleibt der Hebel mit samt Zug wieder klemmen. Meine Lösungen sind unterschiedlich:
> 1. Stütze um 0,5 cm rausziehen
> 2. unterer Mechanismus säubern und neu fetten
> ...
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort. Der Zug wars bei mir definitiv nicht. Anscheinend gibt es für die Dreckanfalligkeit keine andere Dauerlösung, als den Dreck im Sitzrohr zu reduzieren. Da hilft der Schlauch definitiv. Von Bike Yoke gibt es ja auch so einen schicken Überzieher, der Schlauch sieht aber ordentlich zugeschnitten auch nicht hässlich aus.


----------



## AMDude (12. Februar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Der Zug wars bei mir definitiv nicht. Anscheinend gibt es für die Dreckanfalligkeit keine andere Dauerlösung, als den Dreck im Sitzrohr zu reduzieren. Da hilft der Schlauch definitiv. Von Bike Yoke gibt es ja auch so einen schicken Überzieher, der Schlauch sieht aber ordentlich zugeschnitten auch nicht hässlich aus.


Hatte heute das gleiche/ähnliches Problem.
War trotz der niedrigen Temperaturen biken, und konnte nach etwa einer halben Stunde den Trigger nicht mehr betätigen.
Mit etwas "Gewalt" ging es dann doch noch, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Stütze nicht mehr blockierte und der Bowdenzug gezogen blieb.
Stütze dann im Trail ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass der Hebel klemmt (Bowdenzug war freigängig). Hab ihn dann wieder gängig gemacht, aber nach 10 Minuten das gleiche wieder. 
Habe dann abgebrochen, und bin dann den ganzen weg in der tiefsten Sattelposition nach Hause gefahren. Kein Spaß!
Das hatte ich so noch mit keiner Stütze. Abgesehen davon ist die Stütze aber klasse!


----------



## souldriver (12. Februar 2021)

Meine Revives haben keine Probleme mit der Kälte. 
Bei -8 Grad fährt sie etwas langsamer aus, das ist alles. Habe noch keinen Gedanken an eine Wartung verschwendet (die eine seit 3, die andere seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz, ganzjährig mehrmals in der Woche). Funktionieren wie am ersten Tag. Entlüftet habe ich insgesamt vielleicht 5 mal.
Nur wenn man sie aus dem Warmen ins Kalte bringt, lässt sie sich manchmal nicht absenken. Man sollte daran denken, sie abzusenken, wenn man auf Tour zwischendurch in einen geheizten Raum kommt.
Alles in Allem: Das sorgloseste Teil an meinen Bikes


----------



## AMDude (13. Februar 2021)

souldriver schrieb:


> Meine Revives haben keine Probleme mit der Kälte.
> Bei -8 Grad fährt sie etwas langsamer aus, das ist alles. Habe noch keinen Gedanken an eine Wartung verschwendet (die eine seit 3, die andere seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz, ganzjährig mehrmals in der Woche). Funktionieren wie am ersten Tag. Entlüftet habe ich insgesamt vielleicht 5 mal.
> Nur wenn man sie aus dem Warmen ins Kalte bringt, lässt sie sich manchmal nicht absenken. Man sollte daran denken, sie abzusenken, wenn man auf Tour zwischendurch in einen geheizten Raum kommt.
> Alles in Allem: Das sorgloseste Teil an meinen Bikes


Meine Revive kam mit dem neuen Bike Anfang Dezember und ist somit neu. Die Funktion bis jetzt war bzw. ist ja auch wirklich herausragend (was aber im Vergleich zu meinen letzten beiden Reverbs zu erwarten war  ).
Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass Wasser reinkam. Ich bin die letzten Wochen immer im größten Schlamm & Matsch unterwegs gewesen, und da musste ich das Bike im Anschluss mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen. Das Bike ist zwar seit der letzten Fahrt 5 Tage im rel. warmen Keller gestanden, aber wer weiß.
Hab die Stütze jetzt gestern nochmals gereinigt & getrocknet, und den Mechanismus gefettet. Ist damit hoffentlich erledigt....werde ich ja morgen sehen. Und wird ja auch wieder „wärmer“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (13. Februar 2021)

Ich vermute auch stark, dass Wasser in den Schaltzug gekommen und dann bei der Fahrt gefroren ist. 
Ist uns leider auch schon hin und wieder passiert (auch aktuell bei meiner Vecnum Nivo) und habe soeben von unseren Stützen die Züge raus und gefettet. Mal schauen, ob das Problem jetzt dann behoben ist.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (13. Februar 2021)

Grundsätzlich sollte doch allein durch die Klemmung im Sitzrohr keine Möglichkeit bestehen,dass da Wasser hinkommt? Selbst wenn da homöopathische Dosen vorbeilaufen, wird das doch Richtung Tretlager ablaufen. Oder denkt Ihr, das kommt von unten noch?

Btw für die Abdichtung oben am Sitzrohr gibt's doch den "Willy" . Finde den Recht dezent und für viel Dreckbeschuss ganz praktisch. Halt nebenbei auch die Verschraubung der Sattelklemme sauber, die Schrauben gammeln ja leider auch bei teuren Bikes manchmal schon im Katalog.

Beim Schreiben kommt mir allerdings gerade der Gedanke, ob sich unter dem Gummi nicht im schlimmsten Fall ein Feuchtbiotop bildet und das Ganze gar beschleunigt...
Ich glaube, ich zieh das Verhüterli gleich Mal ab und inspizieren.


----------



## scratch_a (13. Februar 2021)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass beim Abspritzen mit dem Gartenschlauch minimal Wasser oben in den Schaltzug gelangen kann. Wenn da nur etwas Feuchtigkeit reinkommt, gefriert das bei den aktuellen Temperaturen beim Fahren und klemmt den Schaltzug von innen. Hat also meiner Meinung nach nichts mit der Sattelstütze bzw. mit dem Sattelrohr zu tun.


----------



## AMDude (13. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass beim Abspritzen mit dem Gartenschlauch minimal Wasser oben in den Schaltzug gelangen kann. Wenn da nur etwas Feuchtigkeit reinkommt, gefriert das bei den aktuellen Temperaturen beim Fahren und klemmt den Schaltzug von innen. Hat also meiner Meinung nach nichts mit der Sattelstütze bzw. mit dem Sattelrohr zu tun.


Bei mir war es definitiv nicht der Schaltzug. Hatte die Stütze wie erwähnt im Trail ausgebaut. Der Schaltzug war freigängig, dafür die Mechanik an der Stütze schwergängig.


----------



## scratch_a (13. Februar 2021)

Mhh...komisch. Also bei uns haben heut wieder beide Stützen funktioniert, somit lag es bei unseren zumindest am Schaltzug.


----------



## Monstafant (13. Februar 2021)

AMDude schrieb:


> Hatte heute das gleiche/ähnliches Problem.
> War trotz der niedrigen Temperaturen biken, und konnte nach etwa einer halben Stunde den Trigger nicht mehr betätigen.
> Mit etwas "Gewalt" ging es dann doch noch, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Stütze nicht mehr blockierte und der Bowdenzug gezogen blieb.
> Stütze dann im Trail ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass der Hebel klemmt (Bowdenzug war freigängig). Hab ihn dann wieder gängig gemacht, aber nach 10 Minuten das gleiche wieder.
> ...


Identisch bei mir. Den Zug hat die Fachwerkstatt bereits zweimal erneuert deswegen, die Stütze selbst kam frisch aus dem Lemon-Shox-Service. Bei kalten Temperaturen arretiert die Stütze weder oben noch unten. Die Werkstatt hat noch keine Lösung gefunden (und ich erst recht nicht).


----------



## Frog (14. Februar 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Identisch bei mir. Den Zug hat die Fachwerkstatt bereits zweimal erneuert deswegen, die Stütze selbst kam frisch aus dem Lemon-Shox-Service. Bei kalten Temperaturen arretiert die Stütze weder oben noch unten. Die Werkstatt hat noch keine Lösung gefunden (und ich erst recht nicht).


....bei mir Ähnlich...bei minus 4; Stütze sackt immer wieder ab. Manchmal bleibt sie oben, manchmal nicht.
Hatte am Freitag einer Freundin eine neu E13 Stütze eingebaut. Muss sagen, heute würde ich keine Yoke mehr kaufen. Der Service ist viel zu teuer und für 40-50 Euro bekommt man ein neue Kartusche und das bisschen fetten, muss ich auch bei der Yoke.


----------



## _Olli (15. Februar 2021)

-16°C / 2st. und die stütze funzt super gut.............


----------



## dom_i (15. Februar 2021)

Hatte auch das Problem, dass die Stütze nicht mehr arretierte und ich immer nachhelfen musste.
Bin dann auf der Tour einmal gestürzt und habe den Lenker komplett rumgerissen, dabei hat sich vmtl. der Schaltzug gedehnt. Seitdem funzt die Stütze wieder super.
Also: Haut euch mal ordentlich hin! 

Ich denke es liegt am Zug bzw. der Zugaußenhülle, vllt. ist da Wasser reingekommen, es ist innen irgendwo oxidiert, reibt und läuft nicht mehr fluffig und die kalten Temperaturen verstärken das Problem - ergo, der Zug bleibt hängen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monstafant (15. Februar 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Hatte auch das Problem, dass die Stütze nicht mehr arretierte und ich immer nachhelfen musste.
> Bin dann auf der Tour einmal gestürzt und habe den Lenker komplett rumgerissen, dabei hat sich vmtl. der Schaltzug gedehnt. Seitdem funzt die Stütze wieder super.
> Also: Haut euch mal ordentlich hin!
> 
> Ich denke es liegt am Zug bzw. der Zugaußenhülle, vllt. ist da Wasser reingekommen, es ist innen irgendwo oxidiert, reibt und läuft nicht mehr fluffig und die kalten Temperaturen verstärken das Problem - ergo, der Zug bleibt hängen!?


Neulich kam ich frisch aus der Werkstatt, wo der Zug getauscht worden war. Im warmen Flachland (Laborbedingungen) flutsche die Stütze ganz normal, oben aufm Berg bei Null Grad blieb sie bei der ersten Betätigung hängen. Kein Bike-Waschen zuvor, keine Nässe, die in den Zug rein konnte.

Was bei mir hilft: Den Inbus am Sattelrohr lösen, Stütze kurz anheben, Zug dabei festhalten (mit der vierten Hand). Dabei rastet sie ein. Smart geht aber anders.


----------



## AMDude (15. Februar 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Hatte auch das Problem, dass die Stütze nicht mehr arretierte und ich immer nachhelfen musste.
> Bin dann auf der Tour einmal gestürzt und habe den Lenker komplett rumgerissen, dabei hat sich vmtl. der Schaltzug gedehnt. Seitdem funzt die Stütze wieder super.
> Also: Haut euch mal ordentlich hin!
> 
> Ich denke es liegt am Zug bzw. der Zugaußenhülle, vllt. ist da Wasser reingekommen, es ist innen irgendwo oxidiert, reibt und läuft nicht mehr fluffig und die kalten Temperaturen verstärken das Problem - ergo, der Zug bleibt hängen!?


Gestern hat bei mir die Stütze wieder gezickt...aber da es etwas wärmer war, ging es etwas besser und ich konnte halbwegs vernünftig die Stütze bedienen.
Ich gehe jetzt mittlerweile doch auch vom Zug aus, da ich die Mechanik an der Stütze ja am Tag vorher oderntlich gesäubert und gefettet hatte.
Gott sei Dank wird es ja wieder wärmer!  Werde aber parallel natürlich versuchen den Zug auch noch trocken zu bekommen (falls er den feucht ist).

Ich habe aber noch ein kleines Problem mit der Stütze. Wie stark ist bei euch das seitliche Spiel? 
Ich finde das für eine neue Stütze relativ groß, und bewegt sich etwa auf dem Niveau meiner drei Jahren alten Reverb (Modell B1)! 
Zwei Freunde von mir fahren die Fox Transfer, und die haben beide quasi kein Spiel.
Ist das normal bei der Revive?


----------



## Monstafant (15. Februar 2021)

Meine (160er) hat so gut wie kein Spiel.


----------



## dom_i (15. Februar 2021)

Meine Stütze hatte Spiel, hab dann selbst einen Service gemacht und hab nun kein Spiel mehr. Sprich mal Sacki direkt drauf an. Man kann das Ganze durch die korrekte Dosierung des Fetts sowie Austausch und Verwendung der Pins beeinflussen.


----------



## AMDude (15. Februar 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Meine Stütze hatte Spiel, hab dann selbst einen Service gemacht und hab nun kein Spiel mehr. Sprich mal Sacki direkt drauf an. Man kann das Ganze durch die korrekte Dosierung des Fetts sowie Austausch und Verwendung der Pins beeinflussen.


Danke, werde ich machen. Obwohl ich natürlich bei einer neuen und nicht ganz günstigen Stütze eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung habe.

Übrigens update bezgl. Schwergängigkeit. Es ist dann wohl doch nicht der Zug. 
Habe die Stütze gestern ausgebaut, damit der Zug freiligt zum Trocknen. Habe jetzt zufällig nochmal versucht den Hebel zu ziehen...leider ohne Erfolg, da er wieder fest ist. 
Komisch ist nur, dass es dieses mal wohl nichts mit der Temperatur zu tun hat, da es im Keller mind. über 15° hat.

Dann muss sie wohl zurück bzw. zur Reparatur. Schade.


----------



## Kadauz (17. Februar 2021)

Das seitliche Spiel ist bei mir ebenfalls auf Reverb B1 Niveau. Nicht schlimm, merkt man beim Fahren nicht. Aber im Stand schon auffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph99 (28. Februar 2021)

Bin das letzte mal vor ca. 3 Wochen bei -10 Grad gefahren, Stütze ging einwandfrei. Vor kurzem wollte ich wieder los und musste feststellen, dass sich der Remotehebel sich nicht runterdrücken lässt. Als ich die Stütze dann rausgeholt hab sah es dann so aus:





Remote lässt sich inzwischen wieder bedienen. Werde das Teil wohl einschicken
Hatte das Problem schon mal jemand?


----------



## Aninaj (28. Februar 2021)

Christoph99 schrieb:


> Bin das letzte mal vor ca. 3 Wochen bei -10 Grad gefahren, Stütze ging einwandfrei. Vor kurzem wollte ich wieder los und musste feststellen, dass sich der Remotehebel sich nicht runterdrücken lässt.





Aninaj schrieb:


> ... - ich konnte den Hebel nicht mehr drücken. War wir festzementiert. Problem ist das gleiche wie im Sommer. Wenn die Stütze ausgefahren ist und es zu einem Temperaturanstieg kommt, scheint es Probleme mit dem Ausgleich (Druck / Öl?) zu geben. Aktuell also von der Kälte draußen in die Wärme im Haus. Lösung: Die Stütze beim heimkommen etwas einfahren und so "aufwärmen" lassen. Dann funzt alles wie es soll.


----------



## Christoph99 (1. März 2021)

Danke, hab ich gelesen. Aber ist bei dir Öl ausgetreten?


----------



## Aninaj (1. März 2021)

Christoph99 schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich gelesen. Aber ist bei dir Öl ausgetreten?



keine Ahnung, hab nicht reingeschaut


----------



## hemi (14. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal aus Langeweile den einfachen Service gemacht.
Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob der "foam cover" noch ok ist 
Der schaut so aus:





Ich habe den jetzt einfach wieder verbaut, bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher ob man den lieber erneuern sollte 

Hat hier einer eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## dom_i (14. März 2021)

Der ist doch im ServiceKit dabei!?


----------



## hemi (14. März 2021)

Die läuft ja noch wie neu, wollte nach 2 Jahren mal sauber machen und neu schmieren...


----------



## Gluehhops (14. März 2021)

Sieht fusselig aus und Fusseln bräuchte ich in meiner Revive jetzt nicht unbedingt. Ob es tatsächlich was ausmacht - keine Ahnung. Nächstes Mal würde ich es auf jeden Fall tauschen.


----------



## DMLRUS (17. April 2021)

Ich habe folgendes festgestellt. Auf Grund der Reibung siehe halbrunde Pin, bleibt Zugseil in bestimmten Position. Somit ist Auslöser aktiv und Stütze bleibt im Bewegung. Ich habe Pin poliert und gefettet. Hat jemand gleiche Erfahrung? Stütze ist ca. 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## der-Roman (17. April 2021)

ja hatte ich auch. Schmieren hilft nur kurze Zeit. Hol dir das Service Kit  https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/actuator-lever-kit.html
damit wirst du auf Dauer glücklicher. Der Hebel ist eher das Problem. Der ist Weicher, hat dann eine Einlaufspur und "verkantet" am halbrunden KnubbelBubbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DMLRUS (18. April 2021)

Hab jetzt beide Flaschen bearbeitet. Funktion ist wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## crisotop (19. April 2021)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Hab jetzt beide Flaschen bearbeitet. Funktion ist wieder einwandfrei.


Feines Schleifpapier und Polieren, oder gibts andere Spezialtipps?


----------



## DMLRUS (20. April 2021)

crisotop schrieb:


> Feines Schleifpapier und Polieren, oder gibts andere Spezialtipps?


Zuerst mit Schleifpapier 250 Körnung. 
Anschließend mit 400 Körnung. In meinem Fall, war Kerbe nicht tief. Ich habe kleinen Hebel im Schraubstock gespannt, somit kann man Oberfläche besser bearbeiten.


----------



## Kadauz (24. April 2021)

Solltet ihr diesen kleinen Hebel für die Schnellentlüftung montiert haben, hier der Tipp des Tages.
Falls Ihr Bikepark einen Schlepplift benutzt, montiert ihn vorher ab, sonst passiert Euch eventuell folgendes.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. April 2021)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Solltet ihr diesen kleinen Hebel für die Schnellentlüftung montiert haben, hier der Tipp des Tages.
> Falls Ihr Bikepark einen Schlepplift benutzt, montiert ihn vorher ab, sonst passiert Euch eventuell folgendes.
> Anhang anzeigen 1257279


Jup ist mir leider auch passiert 😪🤦‍♀️
Kann man aber nach innen durchdrücken und den Stift dann rausfischen wenn man den Sattel abmontiert ☝🏻


----------



## Kadauz (24. April 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Jup ist mir leider auch passiert 😪🤦‍♀️
> Kann man aber nach innen durchdrücken und den Stift dann rausfischen wenn man den Sattel abmontiert ☝🏻


Alles gut, hab's aufgebohrt. 
Wollte nur die Nachwelt warnen.


----------



## DMLRUS (24. April 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Jup ist mir leider auch passiert 😪🤦‍♀️
> Kann man aber nach innen durchdrücken und den Stift dann rausfischen wenn man den Sattel abmontiert ☝🏻


Hab auch so gemacht.
Es gibt sogar eine Anleitung.


----------



## Monstafant (24. April 2021)

Und wie kann ich den Hebel einfach abmontieren? 
(Meine Revive ist zwar gerade bei Bikeyoke wegen des Sie-arretiert-nicht-mehr-Problems … aber irgendwann werde ich sie hoffentlich zurückbekommen.) 🤪


----------



## Kadauz (24. April 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich den Hebel einfach abmontieren?
> (Meine Revive ist zwar gerade bei Bikeyoke wegen des Sie-arretiert-nicht-mehr-Problems … aber irgendwann werde ich sie hoffentlich zurückbekommen.) 🤪


Den kann man einfach abziehen. Ist nur mit nem kleinen O-Ring gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (25. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Mir ist die Sattelklemmschrauben gerissen ( Kopf ab). Welche Alternativen gibt es zu den teuren Titan Schrauben. Habe schon mal ein Set gekauft und wollte es nicht mehr machen. Danke und Grüße!


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. April 2021)

bennson schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Mir ist die Sattelklemmschrauben gerissen ( Kopf ab). Welche Alternativen gibt es zu den teuren Titan Schrauben. Habe schon mal ein Set gekauft und wollte es nicht mehr machen. Danke und Grüße!


Die Stahlschrauben gibt es doch auch als Ersatzteil, oder? Die Alternative sehe ich eher in einem Drehmomentschlüssel, wenn das öfter vorkommt.


----------



## Sackmann (26. April 2021)

Wenn du titanschrauben hast, dann hast du auch Stahlschrauben, denn die werden immer mitgeliefert.
Titan ist immer als extra beigelegt, während Stahl bereits montiert ist.
Ansonsten:








						Sattel-Klemmschraube 2.0
					

BikeYoke Sattel-Klemmschraube 2.0




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## Aninaj (30. April 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Jup ist mir leider auch passiert 😪🤦‍♀️
> Kann man aber nach innen durchdrücken und den Stift dann rausfischen wenn man den Sattel abmontiert ☝🏻





DMLRUS schrieb:


> Hab auch so gemacht.
> Es gibt sogar eine Anleitung.



Schön Anleitung, funtkioniert nur leider nicht.  Bei meiner läßt sich da nix "durchdrücken". Die Aufnahme für den Reset Hebel ist nicht durchgängig. Sollte man in dem schönen Video vielleicht auch vermerken.

Leider bieten nur sehr wenige Shops das Ersatz-Kit an, und dann ist der Versand fast so / zum Teil teurer als das Kit. Aber man kann sich ja heutzutage glücklich schätzen, dass es immerhin lieferbar ist 🙄

Werde mal noch versuchen mit der Bohrmaschine ranzugehen, aber weiß nicht, ob ich nen Bohrer hab, der klein genug ist und meine Hand ruhig genug 😒


----------



## Aninaj (1. Mai 2021)

Hab das Unglück mal noch „dokumentiert“:
Oben steckt das abgebrochene Hebelstück. Im Loch erkennt man unten den Durchgang für die Madenschraube.


Andersrum: das abgebrochene Hebelstück steckt jetzt unten. Von dem Loch in der Mitte gibt es hier aber keinen Durchgang. Somit kann das abgebrochene Stück nicht durchgeschoben werden...


Keine Ahnung ab welchem Baujahr es dieses Teil mit durchgehendem Loch gibt. Oder ob der MA beim zusammenschrauben nicht aufgepasst hat 🤷🏻‍♀️

Also nicht einfach „rein“drücken sondern vorher schauen, ob’s überhaupt geht .


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Leider bieten nur sehr wenige Shops das Ersatz-Kit an, und dann ist der Versand fast so / zum Teil teurer als das Kit. Aber man kann sich ja heutzutage glücklich schätzen, dass es immerhin lieferbar ist 🙄



Halt gleich ein service Kit mitbestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birdy2017 (1. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab das Unglück mal noch „dokumentiert“:
> Oben steckt das abgebrochene Hebelstück. Im Loch erkennt man unten den Durchgang für die Madenschraube.
> Anhang anzeigen 1262442
> 
> ...


Hast du nicht vllt nen Metallkleber zu Hause und kannst einfach ne Verlängerung zum Rausziehen dran kleben? Laut voriger Kommentare sollte das Teil ja nicht so fest stecken.


----------



## AMDude (1. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Leider bieten nur sehr wenige Shops das Ersatz-Kit an, und dann ist der Versand fast so / zum Teil teurer als das Kit. Aber man kann sich ja heutzutage glücklich schätzen, dass es immerhin lieferbar ist 🙄


Ist doch bei Bikeyoke für 6,90€ lagernd.








						Reset-Hebel-Kit
					

Reset-Hebel-Kit für Revive / MAX zum Austausch/Ersatz des alten Hebels.




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## DMLRUS (1. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab das Unglück mal noch „dokumentiert“:
> Oben steckt das abgebrochene Hebelstück. Im Loch erkennt man unten den Durchgang für die Madenschraube.
> Anhang anzeigen 1262442
> 
> ...


Seit wann hast du deine  revive?


----------



## Kadauz (1. Mai 2021)

Leute, ist doch kein Ding das Teil aufzubohren. Kkeines Loch rein, dann kann man es schon ein paar mm raushebeln, dann mit nem Saitenschneider das Stück packen uns rausziehen. Ist ne Sache von 3 Minuten.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Mai 2021)

Hi mal ne Frage, meine Revive Max ist jetzt ca. 2500km gelaufen im Stumpi, mit viel auf und ab, Sommer wie Winter. Musste sie bis jetzt 1x entlüften nach einem Sturz. 
Aber letztens hatte ich das Bike nach der Tour in der Sonne liegen, waren so 15Grad draußen, da ging danach erstmal gar nichts mehr. Und sie hat mittlerweile ein bisserl mehr Spiel als zu Anfang. 

Wann sollte ich sie zum Service schicken?


----------



## biker-wug (2. Mai 2021)

Gerade gesehen, dass mit der Geschichte mit dem in die Sonne legen hat Sackmann schon beschrieben!! Damit hat sich das geklärt!


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2021)

Jetzt hat sich leider ein massives Spiel in meiner Stütze eingestellt, nicht nur links rechts, sonder auch vor zurück. Das spürt man sogar bei fahren, dass die Stütze arbeitet.

Jetzt hab ich mir mal das Service Kit bestellt, dann hoffe ich, dass das Spiel wieder besser ist, als aktuell.
Ansonsten muss sie doch mal zu Lemon-Shocks nach Nürnberg.


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2021)

So, Service Kit ist montiert, Spiel links rechts fast weg, vor zurück noch etwas vorhanden. So wird jetzt erstmal weiter gefahren, dann schau ich mal wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Monstafant (5. Juni 2021)

Seit gut einem halben Jahr will meine bis dahin absolut zuverlässige 160er-Revive nicht mehr so, wie ich es will. Los ging es mit dem Upgrade-Service USP im Herbst 2020: Nach dem Service hat meine Fachwerkstatt die Stütze wieder eingebaut, Zug war erneuert worden – doch das gute Teil wollte mit gewisser Regelmäßigkeit nicht mehr arretieren. Trigger bewegte sich leer. Nach drei, vier Werkstatt-Versuchen wurde die eigentlich frisch geservicte Stütze direkt zu Bikeyoke geschickt. Kam dann zurück, ein neuer Auslöser beiliegend. Werkstatt baut wieder ein – gleiches Problem. Nicht immer, aber oft stellt sich die Stütze nicht fest, bleibt also weder oben ich unten.
Habe sie jetzt wieder einmal ausgebaut, um zu reinigen und zu fetten, und sehe: Diesmal hat die Werkstatt den Auslöser so eingebaut, dass er sozusagen quer steht. Die Mechanik läuft sozusagen nicht parallel zur Fahrrichtung (siehe Bild). Ist das korrekt so?


----------



## k0p3 (5. Juni 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Diesmal hat die Werkstatt den Auslöser so eingebaut, dass er sozusagen quer steht. Die Mechanik läuft sozusagen nicht parallel zur Fahrrichtung (siehe Bild). Ist das korrekt so?


Das zumindest ist kein Problem. Der Anschluss kann beliebig um 360° gedreht werden. Je nachdem wie der Zug ins Sitzrohr kommt. 




Monstafant schrieb:


> Nicht immer, aber oft stellt sich die Stütze nicht fest, bleibt also weder oben ich unten


Hast Du mal die Länge, Zugspannung und deren Verlegung geprüft? Vielleicht hängt der gelegentlich. 
Alternativ mal komplett tauschen. 

Was für einen Trigger hast Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monstafant (5. Juni 2021)

Der Zug wurde bestimmt schon vier mal gewechselt von der Werkstatt (die selbst Bikeyoke-Stützen verbaut, also Erfahrung hat mit den Modellen). Auch an der Verlegung haben wir schon rumgebastelt, die Zuführung von unten in den Propain-Spindrift-Rahmen macht eine ausreichend große Kurve.

Der Träger ist der originale aus dem Jahr 2017.


----------



## scratch_a (5. Juni 2021)

Lässt sich die Stütze bzw. der Mechanismus unten im ausgebauten Zustand leicht betätigen und behält dann die Stütze ihre Position? So kannst du ja schon mal sehen, ob es an der Leitung oder an der Stütze selber liegt.


----------



## Monstafant (5. Juni 2021)

"Leicht" geht ja da nie etwas – man muss den Auslöser (manuell, also direkt an der Stütze) schon mit ordentlich Kraft anfassen.

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Stütze NIE funktioniert. Wenn ich die Werkstatt verlasse (oder auch jetzt, im Radkeller) scheint alles in Ordnung. Nur im Trail dann gibt es immer wieder Aussetzer. Manchmal hilft dann nur, mit dem Imbusschlüssel die Stütze zu lockern und leicht ruckartig aus dem Sattelrohr zu ziehen. Meistens arretiert sie dann wieder.


----------



## scratch_a (5. Juni 2021)

Naja, wenn man z.B. einen Inbussschlüssel durchsteckt, sollte der Mechanismus schon einigermaßen leicht zu betätigen sein. Die Frage ist ja, ob der Stift da dann immer wieder raus kommt oder da mal hängen bleibt. Wenn sie im ausgebauten Zustand immer funktioniert, liegt es ja kaum an der Stütze selber.

/edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## hans7 (9. Juni 2021)

Gib Mal am Hebel mehr Zug frei, so dass die besser arretieren kann. Auf dem Bild zumindest, sieht es so aus, als ob der Zug zu kurz eingestellt ist.


----------



## Monstafant (10. Juni 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Gib Mal am Hebel mehr Zug frei, so dass die besser arretieren kann. Auf dem Bild zumindest, sieht es so aus, als ob der Zug zu kurz eingestellt ist.


Danke für den Tipp. Wie mache ich das? Zug gewechselt hat bislang immer die Werkstatt.


----------



## hans7 (10. Juni 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Wie mache ich das? Zug gewechselt hat bislang immer die Werkstatt.


Am Hebel, das Rädchen in Uhrzeigersinn drehen wenn du auf die Schraube drauf schaust. Vom Hebel aus gesehen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn

Hast du zufällig die Stütze in der Vergangenheit mehr ausgezogen? Wenn du das machst, musst du unbedingt auch das Kabel lockern und nachziehen


----------



## Monstafant (10. Juni 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> …
> Hast du zufällig die Stütze in der Vergangenheit mehr ausgezogen? Wenn du das machst, musst du unbedingt auch das Kabel lockern und nachziehen


Ja, das mache ich immer. Hebel lockern, Zuführung lockern, und immer nachschieben. Sonst hätte ich sie gar nicht rausbekommen für das Foto.


----------



## Monstafant (10. Juni 2021)

@hans7: So, ich habe jetzt auf deine Anregung hin den Zug am Hebel verändert. Schraube ganz reingedreht (=Uhrzeigersinn) – die Stütze arretiert nach wie vor nicht zuverlässig, aber ich kann mit dem Daumen den Innenzug reindrücken / nachführen, was dann meistens zum Arretieren führt. Das kann ich nicht, wenn ich die Schraube komplett in den Gegenrichtung drehe. Ein kleiner Teilerfolg. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (10. Juni 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> @hans7: So, ich habe jetzt auf deine Anregung hin den Zug am Hebel verändert. Schraube ganz reingedreht (=Uhrzeigersinn) – die Stütze arretiert nach wie vor nicht zuverlässig, aber ich kann mit dem Daumen den Innenzug reindrücken / nachführen, was dann meistens zum Arretieren führt. Das kann ich nicht, wenn ich die Schraube komplett in den Gegenrichtung drehe. Ein kleiner Teilerfolg. Danke.


ok, klingt für mich jetzt so, als ob der Seilzug in der Arretierung zu kurz ist. Somit kann die Arretierung nicht komplett schließen. Nehm den Seilzug mal inkl. Tonne raus und halt es an die Lasergravur der Stütze und vergleich die Länge, ob es dem Abbild nach kommt.


----------



## Monstafant (10. Juni 2021)

Puh, das mit der Tonne wird frickelig. Da muss ich mir mal einen halben Tag freinehmen. 

Aber das mit der Gravur habe ich nicht verstanden. Was kann man da ablesen? Mir ist eine Gravur noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juni 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> "Leicht" geht ja da nie etwas – man muss den Auslöser (manuell, also direkt an der Stütze) schon mit ordentlich Kraft anfassen.
> 
> Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Stütze NIE funktioniert. Wenn ich die Werkstatt verlasse (oder auch jetzt, im Radkeller) scheint alles in Ordnung. Nur im Trail dann gibt es immer wieder Aussetzer. Manchmal hilft dann nur, mit dem Imbusschlüssel die Stütze zu lockern und leicht ruckartig aus dem Sattelrohr zu ziehen. Meistens arretiert sie dann wieder.


Wurde nur der zug oder auch die Hülle getauscht? Das hört sich definitiv nach einem Zug/zughüllen Problem an!


----------



## k0p3 (10. Juni 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Aber das mit der Gravur habe ich nicht verstanden. Was kann man da ablesen? Mir ist eine Gravur noch nie aufgefallen.



Dr seitliche Aufdruck an der Unterseite der Stütze dient als Lehre für die Zuglänge. 
Außenhülle unten beim Aufdruck anschlagen und Zug an Klemmtonne unter Spannung setzen. Dann kannst Du vergleichen, wie weit Deine Tonne wirklich raussteht. 



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das hört sich definitiv nach einem Zug/zughüllen Problem an!



Sag ich doch. 




Monstafant schrieb:


> Puh, das mit der Tonne wird frickelig. Da muss ich mir mal einen halben Tag freinehmen.



Ach Quatsch. Ist doch ruckzuck geprüft. 

Und ein neuer Zug mit Hülle ist doch auch in 15min eingebaut.
Das würde ich auf jeden Fall mal selbst machen. Auf Aussage einer Werkstatt hätte ich da inzwischen keine Geduld mehr.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juni 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Puh, das mit der Tonne wird frickelig. Da muss ich mir mal einen halben Tag freinehmen.
> 
> Aber das mit der Gravur habe ich nicht verstanden. Was kann man da ablesen? Mir ist eine Gravur noch nie aufgefallen.


Da ist nix frickelig! Lass die Tonne um Himmels Willen drauf!

Du bekommst sie nicht mehr drauf! Z

ug so lang wie möglich stellen, dann an der Hülle ziehen, so das sie unten aus dem Gegenhalter raus kommt und dann den Zug durch den Schlitz nach außen führen! Dann noch weiter bis Du den Zug mit samt Tonne aushängen kannst!  Auf dem Bild siehst du auch die Gravur.


----------



## hans7 (10. Juni 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Puh, das mit der Tonne wird frickelig. Da muss ich mir mal einen halben Tag freinehmen.
> 
> Aber das mit der Gravur habe ich nicht verstanden. Was kann man da ablesen? Mir ist eine Gravur noch nie aufgefallen.


Du kannst den kompletten Zug mit Tonne einfach ausfädeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monstafant (12. Juni 2021)

Ich habe heute die Bikeyoke-Stütze ausgebaut, gereinigt und gefettet und dabei diese Fotos gemacht.
– Der Auslöser ist nicht mehr der "originale", sondern ein neuer (die Tonne scheint es so nicht mehr zu geben)
– Eine Gravur gibt es bei mir auch nicht.
Die Bilder zeigen den Auslöser in eng- und in gespanntem Zustand. Kann man da etwas ungewöhnliches erkennen? Jedenfalls flutscht der Auslöser nicht (bzw. nicht immer) in den Ausgangszustand zurück.


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Juni 2021)

Dann ist die Gravur abgerieben.
Auch egal.(Geht auch ohne, hab da zumindest nix gemessen, einfach mit minimal Grundspannung eingebaut)
17mm steht da normal, gemessen vom Ende der Hülle inkl. dem Tönnchen.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Juni 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Bikeyoke-Stütze ausgebaut, gereinigt und gefettet und dabei diese Fotos gemacht.
> – Der Auslöser ist nicht mehr der "originale", sondern ein neuer (die Tonne scheint es so nicht mehr zu geben)
> – Eine Gravur gibt es bei mir auch nicht.
> Die Bilder zeigen den Auslöser in eng- und in gespanntem Zustand. Kann man da etwas ungewöhnliches erkennen? Jedenfalls flutscht der Auslöser nicht (bzw. nicht immer) in den Ausgangszustand zurück.
> Anhang anzeigen 1290800Anhang anzeigen 1290803Anhang anzeigen 1290804Anhang anzeigen 1290805



Hast du den Zug auch einfach mal ausgehängt und dann versucht, den Hebel unten zu betätigen? Falls ja, ist dann der Auslöser auch nicht immer in den Ausgangszustand zurück?


----------



## DMLRUS (12. Juni 2021)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes festgestellt. Auf Grund der Reibung siehe halbrunde Pin, bleibt Zugseil in bestimmten Position. Somit ist Auslöser aktiv und Stütze bleibt im Bewegung. Ich habe Pin poliert und gefettet. Hat jemand gleiche Erfahrung? Stütze ist ca. 4 Jahre alt.





DMLRUS schrieb:


> Hab jetzt beide Flaschen bearbeitet. Funktion ist wieder einwandfrei.





DMLRUS schrieb:


> Zuerst mit Schleifpapier 250 Körnung.
> Anschließend mit 400 Körnung. In meinem Fall, war Kerbe nicht tief. Ich habe kleinen Hebel im Schraubstock gespannt, somit kann man Oberfläche besser bearbeiten.





Monstafant schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Bikeyoke-Stütze ausgebaut, gereinigt und gefettet und dabei diese Fotos gemacht.
> – Der Auslöser ist nicht mehr der "originale", sondern ein neuer (die Tonne scheint es so nicht mehr zu geben)
> – Eine Gravur gibt es bei mir auch nicht.
> Die Bilder zeigen den Auslöser in eng- und in gespanntem Zustand. Kann man da etwas ungewöhnliches erkennen? Jedenfalls flutscht der Auslöser nicht (bzw. nicht immer) in den Ausgangszustand zurück.
> Anhang anzeigen 1290800Anhang anzeigen 1290803Anhang anzeigen 1290804Anhang anzeigen 1290805


Hi. Bei mir war das gleiche. Ich habe Problem jetzt behoben. Auf deinem Foto kann man Verschleiß deutlich erkennen.


----------



## Monstafant (12. Juni 2021)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Hi. Bei mir war das gleiche. Ich habe Problem jetzt behoben. Auf deinem Foto kann man Verschleiß deutlich erkennen.


Verschleiß? Die Stütze war im November bei Lemonshox im Service und bekam das USP-Upgrade. Und der komplette Auslöser wurde vor zwei Wochen neu eingebaut.


----------



## Monstafant (12. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hast du den Zug auch einfach mal ausgehängt und dann versucht, den Hebel unten zu betätigen? Falls ja, ist dann der Auslöser auch nicht immer in den Ausgangszustand zurück?


Nein, habe ich nicht. Werde ich beizeiten machen.


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juni 2021)

Ich klinke mich mal ein.
Diese Stütze ist mir bekannt.
Die Stütze hat im letzten Jahr ein USP Update bekommen.
Vor ein paar Wochen wurde sie von einem Händler direkt zu mir geschickt mit der Fehlerbeschreibung, dass der Ansteuerungshebel nicht zurückstellt.
Die Stütze kam so bei mir an, wie auf den Fotos unten zu sehen.
Die Bilder hatte ich gemacht, weil mir damals sofort klar erschien, warum er nicht zurückstellte, und mir unklar war, warum die Stütze deshalb zu mir zurückgeschickt wurde, wenn das Problem doch offensichtlich war:
Der Fuß war komplett mit Dreck verkrustet, der Hebel war extrem verschlackt (Dreck und Fett) und eine Reinigung und Neufettung hätte es wohl einfach behoben.
Mit den Pfeilen habe ich markiert, dass man sogar sieht, dass sogar die Kanten der Aussparung in denen der Hebel dreht, schon abgeschliffen waren. Hier herrscht normalerweise gar kein Kontakt zwischen den Teilen, und kann nur durch durch Dreck abgewetzt werden.
Dass der Fuß verkrustet ist, war ja offensichtlich. Also habe ich den Fuß gesäubert, neu gefettet und ein paar Dutzend Male bewegt. Alles schien wieder zu laufen.
Ich habe zusätzlich gleich noch einen komplett neuen Fuß inklusive neuem Hebel mit eingepackt und mitgeschickt - alles ohne irgendwas zu berechnen.

So kam die Stütze an, mit der Dreckkruste, die von November bis April entstanden sein muss (weil ja im November beim Service). Die Pfeile markieren die hellen Stellen/Kanten, an denen das Eloxal abgeschliffen ist.









Auf deinem Eingangsbild vom 05. Juni sieht man, dass der Fuß (der von dir jetzt schon verbaute neue Fuß) schon wieder komplett verdreckt ist.
Ich weiß nicht, wie da soviel Dreck hinkommen kann, in so kurzer Zeit, denn die Stütze ging ja erst Anfang Mai wieder an dich direkt zurück.
Es kann immer mal sein, dass irgendwas mal hakelt, und das irgendetwas nicht stimm, aber in deinem Falle vermute ich, dass diese immer wieder neuen Schmutzansammlungen dazu führen, dass die Ansteuerung hakelt. Denn es scheint ja sowohl mit altem als auch mit neuem Fuß zu hakeln.
Nimm doch mal die Anstuerunggstange aus dem Schaft, also die Stange, die die Ansteuerung im Schaft nach oben drückt und schau ob die ebenfalls verkrustet ist oder korrodiert ist, sodass sie nicht suabe laufen kann.


----------



## Monstafant (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo Sackmann,
vielen Dank, dass du dich hier einschaltest. Du hattest damals die Stütze direkt an mich zurückgeschickt (zu dir geschickt hatte sie die Werkstatt / der Händler), allerdings ohne jeden Kommentar. Ich wusste also nicht, ob du einen Fehler gefunden oder sonst etwas repariert hattest. Der beigelegte neue "Fuß inklusive Hebel" ließ mich annehmen, dass der alte das Problem dargestellt hatte.
An der Verschmutzung (alleine) kann es nicht liegen: Auch wenn alles frisch gereinigt und gefettet ist, versagt die Ansteuerung – mitunter bereits bei der ersten Ausfahrt, also bevor Schmutz überhaupt dahin gelangen kann.
Ja, auf dem Foto vom 5. Juni sieht es verdreckt aus. Keine Ahnung, wie da doch so schnell so viel Dreck rankommen kann. Ich fahre natürlich auch bei Matsch, reinige aber nicht mit Kärcher-Hochdruck und auch nicht mit umgedrehtem Bike. Meinst du, ein "Willy" könnte das Problem lösen.

Bitte das Ganze nicht als Meckern o.ä. auffassen, ich frage ausschließlich des Verständnisses halber (weil ich wirklich einmal verstehen möchte, warum es nicht funktioniert). Und ich war immer ein großer Fan der Bikeyoke-Stütze, ich fuhr sie von 2017 bis 2020 ohne Probleme. Bis dann der USP-Upgrade kam …



Sackmann schrieb:


> Nimm doch mal die Anstuerunggstange aus dem Schaft, also die Stange, die die Ansteuerung im Schaft nach oben drückt und schau ob die ebenfalls verkrustet ist oder korrodiert ist, sodass sie nicht suabe laufen kann.


Meinst du mit "Ansteuerungsstange" das letzte Ende des Zugs, also das Stück mit der Tonne? Entschuldige, ich bin technisch wenig versiert und habe mich bei der Problem deshalb auch auf die Werkstatt verlassen.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juni 2021)

Bevor ich es an Dich zurückgeschickt hatte, hatte ich deinem Händler eine Mail geschrieben, da ich von dir nur die Hausadresse hatte.
Deinen Fuß hatte ich gereinigt und neu gefettet, bei mir hat der dutzende Mal sauber zurückgestellt, ohne Hakeln. Warum der bei dir nicht zurückstellt kann ich nicht sagen.
Sende sie doch bitte an 'Lemonshox, unser Service-Center (dort hätte sie schon beim ersten Mal hingemusst), und schildere denen das Problem, und dass es erst nach dem USP-Service auftrat, dann können sie sich das nochmal im Detail ansehen.
Wir testen bei uns in der Produktion jede Stütze komplett ohne Fett und nur wenn sie ohne Fett schon sauber zurückstellt, dann geht sie weiter zu den nächsten Schritten.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juni 2021)

Weil das hier der am regsten besuchte Thread ist, auch hier eine Ankündigung eines doch hoffentlich tollen aufgenommenen Projekts.
Anstelle Millionensummen für absolut nichtssagende und aufgeblasene Produktlaunchvideos auszugeben, möchten wir einen Teil unseres Umsatzes - auch wenn es eine vergleichsweise bescheidene Summe ist - der Community zurückgeben und damit die Trailbauer unterstützen, die dafür sorgen, dass wir nach wie vor auf geilen Wegen unterwegs sein können:






						BikeYoke - Vario-Sattelstützen und mehr
					

BikeYoke produziert Vario-Sattelstützen und weitere hochwertige Teile für dein Bike. Langlebige Produkte mit bester Performance sind uns wichtig.




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (14. Juni 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


>


So wie der Dreck da dranhängt kann das doch unmöglich durch die Sattelklemme gekommen sein?
Keine Ahnung um welches Bike es sich handelt, aber fehlt evtl. ein Deckel bei einer Wartungsöffnung des Rahmens?


----------



## Monstafant (14. Juni 2021)

Ja, das ist die Frage. Der Zug kommt von unten, der Rahmen hat eine Öffnung von in meinen Augen nicht ungewöhnlicher Größe. Es handelt sich um ein Propain Spindrift von 2017, weitere Öffnungen hat der Rahmen nicht. Schwer vorstellbar, dass der Matsch von unten so weit eindringen kann. Und von oben ebenso.
Und wie ich schon schrieb: Auch nach völlig matschfreien Fahrten direkt nach der Erneuerung g des Zuges und der Reinigung der Stütze gab es diese Probleme.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Juni 2021)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 59 Seiten durchgelesen. 
Vielleicht gab's die Frage schon.
Nun denn.......macht es der Revive etwas aus, wenn man am Sattel bei versenkter Stütze zieht, oder das Rad am Sattel aufhängt?
Eine Reverb zb mag das ja überhaupt nicht.


----------



## aibeekey (19. Juni 2021)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 59 Seiten durchgelesen.
> Vielleicht gab's die Frage schon.
> Nun denn.......macht es der Revive etwas aus, wenn man am Sattel bei versenkter Stütze zieht, oder das Rad am Sattel aufhängt?
> Eine Reverb zb mag das ja überhaupt nicht.



Nein. Keinerlei Probleme seit gut 4 Jahren bei meiner. Hängt regelmäßig am Sattel und wird auch daran angehoben, wenn eingefahren.


----------



## alteoma301 (19. Juni 2021)

zumal du die stütze ja jedes mal, wenn sie spiel entwickelt, reviven kannst. Meisstens passiert bei meiner auch nichts, wenn man am sattel zieht. manchmal allerdings schon. ist dann aber in sekunden behoben.


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. Juni 2021)

Hatte eine klemmende Stützte auch gestern. Während der Ausfahrt alles chico und keine Haker oder Ähnliches. Dann Eis essen und danach ging gar nichts mehr. Hebel wollte sich einfach nicht bewegen. Erst als ich zuhause war flutschte der Hebel wieder.

Versteh das einer. Heute auch alles wieder normal.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Juni 2021)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hatte eine klemmende Stützte auch gestern. Während der Ausfahrt alles chico und keine Haker oder Ähnliches. Dann Eis essen und danach ging gar nichts mehr. Hebel wollte sich einfach nicht bewegen. Erst als ich zuhause war flutschte der Hebel wieder.
> 
> Versteh das einer. Heute auch alles wieder normal.


Rad in der Sonne gestanden?


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. Juni 2021)

Müsste so gewesen sein.


----------



## alteoma301 (21. Juni 2021)

@Mr.Nox Die Revive mag keine starken Temperaturwechsel, wenn sie voll ausgefahren ist. Der Trick ist, sie leicht einzufahren. Ich meine es wurden mal 20% Absenkung empfohlen um die Blockierung durch sich bei Hitze ausdehnendes Öl zu verhindern. Selbes Problem hast auch, wenn im Winter fährst und dann das Bike in die Wohnung stellst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gluehhops (21. Juni 2021)

... oder einfach den Revive-Hebel bedienen, falls sie mal blockiert.


----------



## hans7 (24. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube, das steht so auch in den FAQ, mit den Temperaturdifferenzen


----------



## akri1337 (24. Juni 2021)

hello

kurze frage:
ich überlege mir von einer stealth auf eine revive 2.0 zu wechseln.
keine lust mehr sie dauernd zu entlüften!
was muss ich dazu alles kaufen bzw was ist alles dabei?
ich brauch die revive, den hebel und den adapter.
sattelklemmplatten (oben/unten) kann ich die alten verwenden oder brauch ich die auch neu?
lohnt sich der quick reset hebel?
danke!

lg akri


----------



## k0p3 (24. Juni 2021)

akri1337 schrieb:


> was muss ich dazu alles kaufen bzw was ist alles dabei?
> ich brauch die revive, den hebel und den adapter.
> sattelklemmplatten (oben/unten) kann ich die alten verwenden oder brauch ich die auch neu?
> lohnt sich der quick reset hebel?



Was meinst Du mit Adapter? Den Halter für den Triggy?

Bei der Revive ist bis auf Triggy und dessen Halterung, je nach Bremse halt, alles dabei:

Revive
Zug, Hülle und Klemmtonne
Quick Reset Hebel
Schlüssel zum entfernen des Ventileinsatzes
Sattelklemmung


----------



## akri1337 (24. Juni 2021)

jap
fahre eine mt5
meine diese splits schelle zum montieren vom triggy
ist ein "normaler" sechskant schlüssel dabei oder so einen schwarzen kleinen hebel?
falls nicht, lohnt sich der?








						REVIVE - Quick Reset Hebel
					

Der kleine Quick-Reset Hebel passt in deinen Innensechskant zur Schnellentlüftung und macht Werkzeug dazu überflüssig.




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## k0p3 (24. Juni 2021)

Ja, der kleine Schlüssel ist dabei.

Die Magura Shiftmix Halterung willst nicht nehmen?









						Magura Lenkerklemmschelle Shiftmix 3
					

Die Magura Lenkerklemmschelle Shiftmix 3 sorgt für mehr Platz am Cockpit Mit der Shiftmix 3 Lenkerklemmschelle von Magura kannst Du Matchmaker-Schaltgriffe von SRAM mit Deinen Magura MT- oder HS-Bremsgriffen kombinieren. Technische Daten:Material:Alu




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akri1337 (24. Juni 2021)

ah cool
das wäre natürlich noch besser 
danke


----------



## aibeekey (29. Juni 2021)

Was ist eigentlich der Grund dafür, dass die obere Klemmplatte geändert wurde?
Habe nun eine neue Divine ins Bike gebaut, aufgrund des größeren Verstellbereichs aber die alte Klemmplatte meiner Revive (erste Serie damals mit Titan-Schrauben) genutzt.
Gibt es die alte Platte noch in Restbeständen als Ersatzteil @Sackmann ?
Auf der Homepage finde ich leider nur die 2.0.
Die Revive sollte nun eigentlich ins Zweitbike wandern aber auch dort würde ich den größeren Verstellbereich nach vorne begrüßen.

EDIT: falls @Sackmann keine alten Klemmplatten mehr hat, wäre ich ansonsten auch sehr an einem Tausch interessiert. Falls hier also jemand eine nagelneue Version 2.0 gegen seine alte abgeranzte  asymmetrische 1.0 tauschen möchte, würde ich das Porto übernehmen und meine auch schon im Vorfeld losschicken, damit ihr (außer 5 Minuten beim Umbau) keine Zeit auf dem Bike verliert


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juli 2021)

Der Grund war eigentlich ganz einfach:
Es haben Leute geschafft, die Klemmplatte verkehrt herum zu montieren, und so konnte man den Sattel weiter nach hinten schieben, als es gedacht ist.
Wir haben die tollsten Sacheb gesehen.
Und das ist für eine Stütze nicht immer unbedingt gut. Deshalb dann irgendwann die Änderung auf symmetrisch, damit man das als Anwenderfehler ausschließen kann.


----------



## redspawn2005 (1. Juli 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Grund war eigentlich ganz einfach:
> Es haben Leute geschafft, die Klemmplatte verkehrt herum zu montieren, und so konnte man den Sattel weiter nach hinten schieben, als es gedacht ist.
> Wir haben die tollsten Sacheb gesehen.
> Und das ist für eine Stütze nicht immer unbedingt gut. Deshalb dann irgendwann r Änderung auf symmetrisch, damit man das als Anwenderfehler ausschließen kann.


Die neue obere Platte ist doch bereits symmetrisch wenn ich das beim Einbau richtig gesehen hab. Und im Unterteil ist doch nen Pfeil in Fahrtrichtung. Und das machen Leute falsch?
Also ich bin auch kein Mechaniker und hab schon Mist gebaut beim Schrauben, aber das halte ich eigentlich für Idiotensicher (denn ich hab es auch hinbekommen).


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juli 2021)

Die aktuelle obere Platte ist symmetrisch, ja. Zuvor war sie das nicht.
Auch der Pfeil auf der unteren Platte ist neu. Auch wenn wir im Handbuch ein Bild mit Montagerichtung gezeigt und extra drauf hingewiesen haben, so wurde es doch falsch gemacht. Warum auch immer. Aber: Man lernt ja nie aus und so etwas wie idiotensicher gibt's nicht. Diese Illusion habe ich mir über die Jahre abgewöhnt.
Ihr könnt euch nicht auch nur annähernd vorstellen, was Kunden hinbekommen.


----------



## aibeekey (1. Juli 2021)

Okay, das heißt, wenn ich sie gerne so nutzen würde wie ursprünglich gedacht (nämlich, dass man den Sattel weiter nach vorne schieben kann), dann schaue ich in die Röhre aktuell? 

Falls ihr noch eine in den hintersten Regalen liegen habt, würde ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juli 2021)

Kleines Beispiel gefällig von vor ein paar Wochen?
Das unten ist wirklich so passiert, und man kann es wohl kaum glauben. 
Solche Fragen sind kein Einzelfall.
Hier die originale Frage vom Kunden, die als E-Mail kam:

"Hi Sacki,

heute habe ich beim Anheben vom Rad bemerkt, dass diese Schraube locker ist.
Sie hatte nach gerade mal 3 Ausfahrten die 14-16Nm verloren.
Nachdem ich sie mit 16Nm festgezogen habe, konnte ich den Dämpfer aber immer noch zur Seite bewegen. Die Schraube klemmt den Dämpfer nicht fest. Ist das so gewollt?
Nun ist aber immer noch Spiel in diesem Bereich.
Was ist hier los?

Danke und Gruß"

Und hier das Foto dazu:





Und nun findet den Fehler. So sieht ein BikeYoke aus - von beiden Seiten:








P.S. : Das Yoke kommt mit der Schraube übrigens auch schon vormontiert

So wie die Frage formuliert war, sieht man natürlich auch schön, dass der Fehler erstmal schön zynisch bei einem fehlerhaften Produkt gesucht wurde. "... Ist das so gewollt? ... was ist hier los...?"
Manchmal weiß man wirklich nicht, wie man auf so etwas antworten soll.


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juli 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Okay, das heißt, wenn ich sie gerne so nutzen würde wie ursprünglich gedacht (nämlich, dass man den Sattel weiter nach vorne schieben kann), dann schaue ich in die Röhre aktuell?
> 
> Falls ihr noch eine in den hintersten Regalen liegen habt, würde ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen


Wir haben keine mehr bei uns liegen, sorry.
Probier's doch mal bei Lemonshox, mit etwas Glück haben die noch was da.


----------



## redspawn2005 (1. Juli 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel gefällig von vor ein paar Wochen?
> Das unten ist wirklich so passiert, und man kann es wohl kaum glauben.
> Solche Fragen sind kein Einzelfall.
> Hier die originale Frage vom Kunden, die als E-Mail kam:
> ...


Oooookay, dann will ich mal nichts gesagt haben 😂


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juli 2021)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 59 Seiten durchgelesen.
> Vielleicht gab's die Frage schon.
> Nun denn.......macht es der Revive etwas aus, wenn man am Sattel bei versenkter Stütze zieht, oder das Rad am Sattel aufhängt?
> Eine Reverb zb mag das ja überhaupt nicht.


Handbuch, Seite 43:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Juli 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Grund war eigentlich ganz einfach:
> Es haben Leute geschafft, die Klemmplatte verkehrt herum zu montieren, und so konnte man den Sattel weiter nach hinten schieben, als es gedacht ist.
> Wir haben die tollsten Sacheb gesehen.
> Und das ist für eine Stütze nicht immer unbedingt gut. Deshalb dann irgendwann die Änderung auf symmetrisch, damit man das als Anwenderfehler ausschließen kann.


Es mag Leute geben, die ein Setback an der Stütze vermisst haben oder den Rahmen zu klein gekauft haben . Die würden dann wrsl  sogar absichtlich die Klemmplatte verkehrt herum drehen, um weiter nach hinten zu kommen.
Könnte ich mir vorstellen...
Weil ich das, je nach Stütze und Bike , auch schon gemacht habe, aber halt genau andersrum: um den Sattel maximal vorzuschieben und , das die Klemmplatte dann auch in dem Bereich mehr an den Rails abstützt(nach vorne hin).


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juli 2021)

Mag sein, dass das so mancher Kunde das auch absichtlich gemacht hat. Gedacht ist es so trotzdem nicht, und wir weisen darauf ganz klar hin. Man vergrößert den Hebel, der auf die Stütze wirkt im schlimmsten Falle extrem zum Negativen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Juli 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass das so mancher Kunde das auch absichtlich gemacht hat. Gedacht ist es so trotzdem nicht, und wir weisen darauf ganz klar hin. Man vergrößert den Hebel, der auf die Stütze wirkt im schlimmsten Falle extrem zum Negativen.


Ist mir schon bewusst🙂


----------



## DMLRUS (3. Juli 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Manchmal weiß man wirklich nicht, wie man auf so etwas antworten soll.



Hallo. Da ich in als Servicetechniker unterwegs bin, erlebe ich oftmals solche Situationen. 

Man bleibt sachlich, ruhig und hilfsbereit. 

Somit ist zum Schluss der Kunde zufrieden und dein Produkt rechtfertigt hohe Anschaffungskosten. 

Die Fotos behält man für sich und macht daraus Jahreskalender. 

Alle sind zufrieden und du hast was zum schmunzeln jedesmal wenn neuen Monat beginnt. 

Gruss Dmitry


----------



## puckthefly (10. Juli 2021)

Hallo, kann ich den Hub an einer Revive reduzieren?
Das Bike meiner Frau hat leider einen Knick im Sattelrohr und mir fehlen ca. 2 cm...


----------



## redspawn2005 (10. Juli 2021)

puckthefly schrieb:


> Hallo, kann ich den Hub an einer Revive reduzieren?
> Das Bike meiner Frau hat leider einen Knick im Sattelrohr und mir fehlen ca. 2 cm...


Nein nur bei der Divine meine ich.


----------



## puckthefly (11. Juli 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Nein nur bei der Divine meine ich.


Oh Mann das ist schade...


----------



## redspawn2005 (11. Juli 2021)

puckthefly schrieb:


> Oh Mann das ist schade...


Könntest ja schauen ob jemand die Revive gegen eine Divine tauscht. Oder die aktuelle verkaufen (gibt ja noch gutes Geld dafür) und dann ne Divine kaufen (die ja günstiger ist).


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Juli 2021)

Mal eine blöde Frage:
Warum ist die Zugaufnahme an der Stütze nicht einfach so konstruiert, dass die Pömpel an den Schaltzügen direkt eingehängt werden kann?
Weil einige Hebel diese Seite erwarten?

Scheint mit diesem Tönchen ja immer mal wieder Probleme zu geben: Heute hat es mich erwischt.
Nachdem ich eine 160er gegen eine 185er getauscht habe, hatte ich auch einen neuen Zug und Hülle montiert. die Tonne hatte ich mit vorgeschriebenem Drehmoment fixiert.

Heute erste Ausfahrt nach vielleicht 10 mal absenken, Tönnchen vom Zug geflutscht
Leider gibt es nach unten auch einen Weg aus dem Rahmen für so kleine Teile - Tönnchen liegt also nun irgendwo im Wald

Zum Glück lag zuhause Ersatz von der anderen Stütze - hab es nun deutlich fester angezogen + mit ein wenig Sekundenkleber nachgeholfen. Ich hoffe das hällt nun besser.
Werd dann mal Ersatz bestellen + eine auf Reserve ...besser haben als brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (24. Juli 2021)

Die Klemmtonne ist eines der ganz wenigen Teile am Rad, welches ich festziehe „bis der Saft rauskommt“.
Hatte noch nie Probleme deswegen.


----------



## StuggiKyuss (2. August 2021)

Chillout_KA schrieb:


> Hebel kannst bei Bikeyoke neu bestellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puh, gut dass ich das gefunden hab:
Gerade der zweite Tag in Ligurien, und nach zwei Jahren und 3000km muss ich zum ersten Mal entlüften… aber: Hebel abgebrochen 😢
Bin jetzt erst mal 20km mit weicher Sattelstütze gefahren… jetzt wird das erst mal gerichtet!


----------



## Sackmann (3. August 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Warum ist die Zugaufnahme an der Stütze nicht einfach so konstruiert, dass die Pömpel an den Schaltzügen direkt eingehängt werden kann?


Weil die REVIVE, so wie sie ist, mit jeder Zugklemmung kompatibel ist, egal ob der Remote vorne jetzt den Nippel hat oder der Zug am Remote geklemmt wird.
Diese kleine Tönnchen ist mir in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht vom Zug gerutscht, weder an unserer REVIVE/DIVINE noch an den ganzen Kindshocks, die ich zuvor gefahren hatte.
Wenn das Ding mit 2Nm angezogen ist, dann kann man da bestimmt ne Kuh dranhängen und da geht nix ab. 
Verloren gegangen ist dagegen schonmal die ein oder andere, denn wie auf wundersame Weise lösen sich die oft einfach in Luft aus, sobald sie den Boden der Werkstatt treffen.


----------



## Rad-ab (3. August 2021)

Vielleicht bin ich ja zu blöd gewesen, oder die Auslösung der Stütze ist schwerer als ne Kuh.   

Bei Unterhaltungen mit Kollegen war ich zumindest nicht der Einzige mit Problemen mit den Dingern.
Ein Kollege hatte gerade ein paar Tage zuvor Tönnchen aus gegebenem Anlass nachbestellt.

Dachte mir schon, dass es auf diesem Weg "Industriestandard" ist.
Keine Ahnung wer mit dem Blödsinn angefangen hat, Kindshock eventuell?
Bei denen war das auch immer ein Ärgernis.

Wäre es andersrum, wäre auch die Einstellung der richtigen Zugspannung/länge deutlich einfacher imho.

Vielleicht als Idee für die Zukunft:
Kann man die Aufnahme an der Stütze nicht so bauen, dass sie optional auch den Standard Knubbel der Schaltzüge aufnehmen kann?


----------



## k0p3 (3. August 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Kann man die Aufnahme an der Stütze nicht so bauen, dass sie optional auch den Standard Knubbel der Schaltzüge aufnehmen kann?



Klar geht das.   
Dann musst den Zug halt am Trigger klemmen. Dort kann er sich auch lösen, man kommt nur besser ran.

By the way... 
Habe die Ansteuerung jetzt leider nicht komplett auf dem Schirm... 
Könnte man den Zug nicht auch komplett durch die Klemmtonne schieben, bis der Knubbel an die Tonne anschlägt und somit dann das offene Ende zum Trigger schieben?
Schätze halt, dass es da eine Störkontur mit der geschlitzten Klemmtonnenaufnahme gibt. 

Die Alternative wäre eine Tonne aus Vollmaterial mit Zapfensenkung für den Schaltzugknubbel. Ob man die dann mit Zug in die Aufnahmenöse eingefädelt bekommt ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Rad-ab (3. August 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Klar geht das.
> Dann musst den Zug halt am Trigger klemmen. Dort kann er sich auch lösen, man kommt nur besser ran.


Genau darum geht es u.a.
Der BikeYoke Hebel hat sogar eine Klemmung.
D.h. bei BikeYoke wird der Knubbel gar nicht genutzt.


k0p3 schrieb:


> By the way...
> Habe die Ansteuerung jetzt leider nicht komplett auf dem Schirm...
> Könnte man den Zug nicht auch komplett durch die Klemmtonne schieben, bis der Knubbel an die Tonne anschlägt und somit dann das offene Ende zum Trigger schieben?
> Schätze halt, dass es da eine Störkontur mit der geschlitzten Klemmtonnenaufnahme gibt.


Da ist oberhalb nicht genug Platz, selbst etwas überstehender Zug kann stören.
Laut Anleitung soll man ihn auch Bündig mit der Tonne abschneiden. 
Eventuell war da bei mir das Problem, dass siech die Drähte aufdröselten und dadurch die Klemmung irgendwann nicht mehr reichte.
Daher habe ich auch jetzt das Zugende mit Sekundenkleber gegen aufdröseln gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (3. August 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es u.a.
> Der BikeYoke Hebel hat sogar eine Klemmung.
> D.h. bei BikeYoke wird der Knubbel gar nicht genutzt.



Bei mir wird der Knubbel benutzt und steckt im Triggy. Den Gewindestift nehme ich nicht zum Klemmen.





Rad-ab schrieb:


> Da ist oberhalb nicht genug Platz, selbst etwas überstehender Zug kann stören.
> Laut Anleitung soll man ihn auch Bündig mit der Tonne abschneiden.



Stimmt, da war was.
Habe ich nur vergessen, weil ich mit den Klemmtonnen an meinen Revives noch nie Probleme hatte. Auch schon mehrmals ausgebaut.

Keine Ahnung welche dürren Kühe bei Sacki @Sackmann im Keller so abhängen... Mit den vorgegebenen 2Nm hätte ich bei unseren Viechern allerdings schon bedenken, dass die wieder entkommen könnten. 😄 

Deshalb wird die Klemmtonne (wie bei @dopero) angezogen, bis Wasser kommt.


----------



## Duke_do (3. August 2021)

Oder den Zug vom Hebel her durchziehen und am verlöteten Ende mit der Tonne versehen um dann den Rest mit dem Knuppel am Hebel nach dem klemmen abzuschneiden


----------



## k0p3 (3. August 2021)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Oder den Zug vom Hebel her durchziehen und am verlöteten Ende mit der Tonne versehen um dann den Rest mit dem Knuppel am Hebel nach dem klemmen abzuschneiden



Dann hast doch auch wieder die Klemmtonne mit der sich scheinbar lösenden Klemmschraube an der Stütze, oder?


----------



## Rad-ab (3. August 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Dann hast doch auch wieder die Klemmtonne mit der sich scheinbar lösenden Klemmschraube an der Stütze, oder?


Anders geht es halt nicht...
Er meint, dass sich der Zug zumindest nicht aufdröseln kann.

Ja, ich weiß letztlich ist die Diskussion müßig.
BikeYoke und andere Hersteller haben sich entschieden es so zu machen, damit müssen wir leben.

Oder eine Reverb AXS kaufen


----------



## k0p3 (3. August 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Oder eine Reverb AXS kaufen



Da brauch ich erst gar nicht zu überlegen...
Nope 😌


----------



## Duke_do (3. August 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Dann hast doch auch wieder die Klemmtonne mit der sich scheinbar lösenden Klemmschraube an der Stütze, oder?


Nein, genau das nicht. Wenn der Zug vom Hebel eingezogen wird, ist die feste Tonne am Hebel umd wird dort abgeschnitten.
Der verlötete Teil des Zugs ist dann an der Stütze und dort wird die Tonne verschraubt. Der Zug kann sich dann nicht aufdröseln und dir Tonne sollte sich gut fixieren lassen.


----------



## dopero (4. August 2021)

1. kenne ich keine verlöteten Züge. Die werden thermisch abgelängt und dabei die Enden verschweißt.
2. würde Lot mit der Zeit nachgeben und dann der Zug aus der Tonne rutschen. (siehe Elektrobereich: keine verzinnten Litzen in Schraubklemmen einsetzen)


----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B_C5fxvo76P/?utm_medium=copy_link
		


Entweder man macht's so wie oben, oder wie im Handbuch beschrieben. 
Alles andere macht wenig Sinn.

Kann auch sein, das ich bei all den dutzenden Stützen, die ich in meinem Leben verbaut habe, Glück hatte, aber ich hatte echt noch kein einziges Mal 'ne Tonne locker. Weder bei mir, noch bei Kunden- oder Freundesstützen. Zumindest hat sich noch keiner beschwert.

Hab jetzt auch extra nochmal eine angezogen mit meinen üblichen Inbusschlüsseln und dann mit nem Hazet Drehmo mit 2Nm nachgeprüft und siehe da: es ging noch was, d.h ich deutlich unter den 2Nm. 2Nm ist schon ordentlich viel. Ob's jetzt ne Kuh hält, dafür habe ich meine Hand jetzt nicht ins Feuer.


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2021)

Wir haben da mal was gemacht und wollten eure Meinung dazu wissen:





						Bestimme deine mögliche Stützenlänge
					

Mit dem BikeYoke  Sizeguide kannst du recht einfach bestimmen, welche Stützen du in deinem Bike fahren kannst.




					www.bikeyoke.de
				



Optisch fertig ist er noch nicht, es geht hier lediglich um Bedienung und Verständlichkeit.


----------



## hemi (5. August 2021)

"Dieses Element kann derzeit nicht geladen werden."
🤷


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luisuet1 (5. August 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir haben da mal was gemacht und wollten eure Meinung dazu wissen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Idee! Übersichtlich und einfach zu verstehen... 👍


----------



## luisuet1 (5. August 2021)

.


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2021)

hemi schrieb:


> "Dieses Element kann derzeit nicht geladen werden."
> 🤷


Welches Element kann nicht geladen werden?


----------



## luisuet1 (5. August 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Welches Element kann nicht geladen werden?



So sieht das aus...


----------



## hemi (5. August 2021)

^^ bei mir auch, sowohl am Handy als auch am Laptop...


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2021)

Man sollte es halt auch auf "sichtbar für alle" stellen im Webshop...
Jetzt sollte es funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2021)

luisuet1 schrieb:


> Super Idee! Übersichtlich und einfach zu verstehen... 👍


Du hast es also ohne das funktionierte kleine Tool schon super gefunden? 
Oder fandst du die Schablone so toll?


----------



## luisuet1 (5. August 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Du hast es also ohne das funktionierte kleine Tool schon super gefunden?


Aber sicher... So ist es natürlich noch besser. 🤣

Habe heute eine Revive bestellt. Mal schauen ob es auch ohne den Rechner passt... 😂


----------



## hemi (5. August 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir haben da mal was gemacht und wollten eure Meinung dazu wissen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde es gut  
Für mich würde "Sattelstützenauszug" besser passen als "Aufbauhöhe", aber ist ja nicht entscheidend.
"Reserve nach unten" und "Reserve nach oben" finde ich eine gute Zusatzinformation.
 Das Design ist natürlich ausbaufähig, aber da planst du ja noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr_ist_ian (6. August 2021)

Ich kann den Size-Guide leider auf keinem meiner Internetbrowser sehen. Chrome, Firefox und Safari zeigen mir die folgende Fehlermeldung. Weiß von euch jmd. Rat?


----------



## DMLRUS (6. August 2021)

Hier ist die Schablone.


----------



## hemi (6. August 2021)

Bei mir schaut der Rechner so aus:


----------



## Sackmann (6. August 2021)

Ja, das passt doch so. So schaut es momentan aus.
Hast du auch probiert da Werte einzugeben?
Und ist das verständlich für dich?


----------



## scratch_a (6. August 2021)

Bei mir (OS Kubuntu, Firefox) funktioniert der Rechner. Für mich ist es auch verständlich.


----------



## hemi (6. August 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, das passt doch so. So schaut es momentan aus.
> Hast du auch probiert da Werte einzugeben?
> Und ist das verständlich für dich?


Konnte Werte eingeben und die Ergebnisse haben sich auch verändert.
Habe auch die Zuordnung nee werte verstanden.
Für die lesefaulen könnte man noch die "Reserve nach unten/oben" in der Zeichnung mit angeben. Oder wirs das dann unübersichtlich 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (6. August 2021)

hemi schrieb:


> Habe auch die Zuordnung nee werte verstanden.
> Für die lesefaulen könnte man noch die "Reserve nach unten/oben" in der Zeichnung mit an



Ich finde das ist in Ordnung. Hätte mir bei der Entscheidung, ob 185 oder 213 vor 8 Wochen bestimmt geholfen.  ☺️

Ich denke, wer es so nicht versteht, kapiert es mit Zeichnung wohl auch nicht.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (9. August 2021)

Gute Idee, jedoch 3 Anmerkungen:

Ein Detailfoto wo/wie an den Rails gemessen werden soll, wäre hilfreich, auch auf der Schablone, ggf. das Foto vom Size-Guide auch mit auf die Schablone.
Die Tabelle auf der Schablone bringt, finde ich, nicht so viel. Wenn vorne ja schon ein Bereich für die Bauhöhe von-bis steht, könnte dich dahinter der passende Bereich von-bis für die Einstecktiefe aufgeführt werden. Z.B. Revive 213mm: 255-420 und 327-162.
Diese Hilfe funktioniert nur bedingt. Ich hab z.B. das Problem, dass ich zwar die Stütze ganz in meinen Rahmen stecken könnte, dann aber die Ansteuerung nicht mehr funktioniert, weil das interne Kabelrouting weiter oben in das Sitzrohr rein geht (Capra Carbon von 2019).


----------



## Sackmann (10. August 2021)

Ein Detailfoto wo/wie an den Rails gemessen werden soll, wäre hilfreich, auch auf der Schablone, ggf. das Foto vom Size-Guide auch mit auf die Schablone.
Meinst du jetzt nochmal ein größeres Detail-Foto auch auf der Website, oder meinst du, dass wir das Foto von der Website auch auf der Schablone anbringen sollten? Das bild auf der Website finde ich schon eigentlich klar genug. Das auf der schablone werden wir etwas weiter nahc unten ausschneiden, ansonsten sollte auch dieses klar genug sein. Die Bilder zusammen mit der Beschreibung "von Ende Sattelrohr bis Mitte Sattelrails" lässt eigentlich keine Fragen offen.  
Die Tabelle auf der Schablone bringt, finde ich, nicht so viel. Wenn vorne ja schon ein Bereich für die Bauhöhe von-bis steht, könnte dich dahinter der passende Bereich von-bis für die Einstecktiefe aufgeführt werden. Z.B. Revive 213mm: 255-420 und 327-162.
Ich wüsste nicht, wozu die Angabe dieses Maßes gut sein sollte. Diese Maß kann man ja nicht einmal direkt messen.  
Diese Hilfe funktioniert nur bedingt. Ich hab z.B. das Problem, dass ich zwar die Stütze ganz in meinen Rahmen stecken könnte, dann aber die Ansteuerung nicht mehr funktioniert, weil das interne Kabelrouting weiter oben in das Sitzrohr rein geht (Capra Carbon von 2019).
Kannst du mir mal anhand eines Bildes zeigen, was du genau meinst? Von wo kommt das Dropper Kabel bei deinem Capra und wie weit oben? Ich kann mir das gerad nicht vorstellen.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (10. August 2021)

a) Ich meinte das Detailfoto von HP auf der Schablone abbilden, die Beschreibung (Mitte Rail) hatte ich wohl überlesen.
b) Naja, wenn die Stütze oben soviel rausguckt, muss im Sattelrohr mindestens diese Einstecktiefe zur Verfügung stehen. So war es gemeint. Die meisten Geometrietabellen für Räder sind doch Sitzrohrlänge und vielleicht noch max. Einstecktiefe der Stütze. Mit dem individuellen (jedoch pro Person immer gleichen) Maß Tretlager bis Rail kennst Du das Maß, wie weit die ausgefahrene Stütze über das Sitzrohr steht und ob das mit der Einstecktiefe noch reicht.
c) Da kann ich leider kein Foto von machen. Ich müsste ja von oben ins Sitzrohr fotographieren. Da sieht man dann aber nix. Es scheint so, dass das Dropper Kabel nicht genau von unten, sondern von etwas weiter oben+ hinten ins Sitzrohr einmündet. Fakt ist, ich kann ne 185er ohne Bautenzug komplett bis Anschlag einstecken, mit nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (10. August 2021)

Zu b) Selbst wenn wir einen Bereich für die Einstecktiefen angeben würden, wie soll man denn dann die jeweiligen Werte zuordnen können? Aus dem Angaben zum Bereich kannst du nichts ablesen, bis auf die Extremwerte für die Einstecktiefe. Wenn man die im Sitzrohr verbleibende Stützenlänge wissen will, dann kommt man um's Rechnen nicht herum, weil sie individuell sind. Die Auszugslänge hingegen ist das erste, was du misst, und daran orientierst du dich als erstes.
c) Nimm doch einfach mal ein Foto von einem Capra von der der Seite und zeichne ein, wo der Zug herkommt. Muss ja nicht auf den Millimeter genau sein.




Davon abgesehen haben wir ja auch dieser Punk ausführlich im Guide erwähnt:



Grün sind Werte, die den Fuß mit einbeziehen UND noch 10mm Reserve dem eigentlichen maximalen Einschiebpunkt der Stütze liegen. Da ist also eigentlich doppelt Reserve vorhanden. Kommt aber natürlich dann immer auch auf den Rahmen drauf an. Wir schätzen 10mm + Fußlänge als Reserve als genug ein, um zu sagen, dass es in der Regel gehen wird. Alles andere ist dann wirklich mehr als unglückliches/unsinniges Rahmendesign.
Gelb hat immer noch Reserve (10mm bis zu 0mm als Grenzwert) und in den meisten Fällen wird auch das noch funktionieren.
Selbst rot heißt nicht, dass es nicht funktioniert, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering.
Der Guide ist ein Hilfsmittel und muss immer in Bezug auf das jeweilige Rahmendesign benutzt werden. Es wird auch drauf hingewiesen, bei Unsicherheit lieber die kleinere Stützenlänge zu wählen.
Der Guide ist ohnehin schon für "möglichst wenig Denkende" ausgelegt.
Was ich sagen will: Wer sich über all diese Punkte, die du ansprichst überhaupt keine Gedanken macht, der sollte nicht selbst eine Stütze einbauen, bzw. die Finger vom Selbstschrauben lassen. Im Guide wird das erwähnt, was eigentlich selbstverständlich ist, und darüber hinaus noch mehr.
Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn man einen Guide machen könnte, der es allen Menschen dieser Welt ohne jegliches eigenes Hirnschmalz ermöglicht, die maximal mögliche Teleskopstütze auf den Millimeter genau unter allen Randbedingungen zu bestimmen. Das ist aber Wunschdenken und einfach nicht möglich.


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2021)

Die Schablone haben wir jetzt nochmal umgekrempelt und auf den Kopf gestellt, damit es noch einfacher wird und man quasi nicht mehr rechnen muss, sondern einfach nur die Schritte befolgen.


			https://www.bikeyoke.de/images/Service/Sizeguide/BikeYoke_Schablone_St%C3%BCtzenl%C3%A4nge.pdf
		

Lasst mal wissen, was ihr denkt...

Edit: Grammatikfehler werden noch behoben. wollte jetz den Link nicht nochmal ändern müssen


----------



## hemi (23. August 2021)

Glückwunsch @Sackmann für den positiven Bericht bei PB, hast du dir verdient  

Könnte jetzt auch noch ein Loblied singen, aber nach den ganzen Kommentaren bei PB habe ich sorge, dass dir noch der Ansporn für die Zukunft abhanden kommt


----------



## The-Ninth (31. August 2021)

Würde gerne ein Service Kit für meine Revive 185 bestellen. Nachdem der Ausbau bei meinem Rahmen recht mühsam ist, gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit anhand von Kaufdatum festzustellen ob ich Service Kit #2 oder #3 brauche? Die Stütze ist eine 185er/31,6 und wurde am 20.04.2020 direkt bei BikeYoke bestellt, auf der Rechnung steht als Artikelnummer REV185316T.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## scubasigi_73 (31. August 2021)

Es gibt auf der BikeYoke Seite einen Service Kit Guide:








						REVIVE/DIVINE 30.9/31.6 - Sattelstützen-Servicekit
					

Servicekit zur Rejustierung des seitlichen Spiels der Stütze und Erneuerung des Abstreifers im Zuge des 100-Stunden Services.    	Bitte wähle das korrekte Service Kit für deine Stütze aus! 	Für die REVIVE und DIVINE gibt es drei ...




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## The-Ninth (31. August 2021)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Es gibt auf der BikeYoke Seite einen Service Kit Guide:



Ja, ich weiß, die Seite hatte ich eh auch verlinkt, aber ich wollte wissen ob man das feststellen kann ohne die Sattelstütze auszubauen, anhand des Kaufdatums und der Artikelnummer. Denke es wird wohl nur eine Übergangszeit gewesen sein wo vielleicht zwei Modelle im Verkauf waren, aber für viele Daten müsste sich eindeutig sagen lassen welches Modell da gerade verkauft wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (1. September 2021)

Nein, leider brauchst du, um es exakt zu bestimmen, die Seriennummer auf dem unteren Rohr.


----------



## Sebi186 (1. September 2021)

Mit welchem Öl / ect. verwöhne ich eigentlich das Teleskop Rohr ??


----------



## redspawn2005 (1. September 2021)

Sebi186 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Öl / ect. verwöhne ich eigentlich das Teleskop Rohr ??


Dieser Thread: Seite 1……


----------



## dom_i (16. September 2021)

Ich habe es getan, so eben die 213mm Revive bestellt! Freu mich mega!
Jemand Interesse an meiner 185er Revive 2.0 in 30,9? Frischer Service wird natürlich noch gemacht!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Oktober 2021)

Frage, Problem.

185er letze Version war erst beim Service mit Umbau des Kopfes auf den Neuen.

Seither:
Schwerere Funktion des Triggy. Vor allem wenn die Stütze ne Weile komplett unten war, teilweise so schwer, dass ich komplett umgreifen muss, da mein leicht geschädigter Daumen auf der Seite das nicht hin bekommt. So extrem nur, wenn die Stütze mal ein paar Minuten auf einer Abfahrt ganz unten war.

Mögliche Gründe? Lösungsmöglichkeiten? @Sackmann 

Zug läuft ok. Tonne ist gut eingehängt.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Oktober 2021)

Kann dann eigentlich nur an zu hohem Druck liegen. Der Wiederstand beim Drücken des Hebels kommt aus drei Quellen:
1. Druck in der Stütze
2. Zugverlegung
3. Ansteuerungsmechanik (Umlenkhebel)

Wenn der Zug ohne Wiederstand läuft, und der Hebel ebenfalls leichtgängig ist, muss es eigentlich der Druck in der Stütze sein.  Dass es dir dann mehr auffällt wenn die Stütze unten ist, spricht ebenfalls dafür (sollte aber zeitlich eigentlich unabhänging sein). Dass der Druck aber so hoch ist, dass einem der Daumen abbricht, ist aber eher seltsam.


----------



## S-H-A (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin sowas von begeistert von dem Support hier. 
Hut ab...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Oktober 2021)

@Sackmann, leider nicht besser.

Waren 180 psi. Hab jetzt mal 220 psi (das "Minimum" laut Handbuch) rein gemacht.

Geändert hat sich nix, außer das die Stütze nun flotter ausfährt. Der Triggykraft wenn die Stütze unten ist, ist immer noch immens.

Vor dem Service/Umbau war die Kraft super klein und nett.

Ich habe nix am Zug geändert und auch mal geprüft ob der Zug sauber drin hängt. Auch bei ausgebauter Stütze (um zu schauen dass die Anlenkung unten passt) ist die Kraft am Triggy hoch.

Weitere Idee?


----------



## Sackmann (6. Oktober 2021)

Ohne dass ich mir die Stütze ansehe habe ich da leider keine Idee. Geht denn der Ansteuerungshebel ohne großartige Reibung?
Also wenn die Stütze aus dem Sitzrohr draußen ist und du ihn mit der Hand oder einem Inbus betätigst?
Sichcer, dass der Umlekungshebel im Sitzrohr freigängig ist und nirgends Kontakt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich schau mir zumindest mal noch den Triggy an.

Den anderen Teil schaue ich mir an, wenn der neue Rahmen da ist und ich eh einen neuen Zug und Hülle verbaue. Vllt. ist der Zug ja doch das Problem. Ich habe keine Lust das nochmal aus dem Rahmen zu ziehen und am Anlenkungshebel direkt zu schauen.

Auffällig ist halt, das es vor allem sehr schwer geht, wenn die Stütze komplett abgesenkt ist. <= Klingelt da irgendwas bei dir?

Ich melde mich, mit Feedback wenn ich sie im neuen Rahmen habe. Egal ob positiv oder negativ.


----------



## el Lingo (11. Oktober 2021)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Revive 213mm im Hub zu reduzieren?


----------



## karlfredo (11. Oktober 2021)

Hi, vielliecht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Hab eine Bikeyoke Revive Sattelstütze in meinem 2020 Propain Tyee CF verbaut. Seit einiger zeit hängt mein Bowdenzug. Das Problem ist das der Triffer in gedrückter Stellung stehen bleibt und die Sattelsütze nicht einrastet. Habe schon Bowdenzug sowie die Außenhülle ausgetauscht. Trotzdem hängt es wieder. Kann mir jemand sagen wonach ich nich schauen kann.


----------



## Monstafant (11. Oktober 2021)

karlfredo schrieb:


> Hi, vielliecht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Hab eine Bikeyoke Revive Sattelstütze in meinem 2020 Propain Tyee CF verbaut. Seit einiger zeit hängt mein Bowdenzug. Das Problem ist das der Triffer in gedrückter Stellung stehen bleibt und die Sattelsütze nicht einrastet. Habe schon Bowdenzug sowie die Außenhülle ausgetauscht. Trotzdem hängt es wieder. Kann mir jemand sagen wonach ich nich schauen kann.


Das Problem hatte ich auch, sehr lange. Vermutlich lag es daran, dass der Auslöser an der Stütze verschmutzt war (durch von unten eingedrungenen Schlamm). 
Es hatte bei mir jedenfalls nicht am Zug (vielfach gewechselt, war immer ohne Knicke geführt) oder am Luftdruck oder der Außentemperatur gelegen.


----------



## hardtails (11. Oktober 2021)

Meine fast neue revive knarzt.

Nur wenn der Sattel ganz oben ist und ich mich drauf bewege.

Der Sattel und der Rahmen ist es nicht, jeweils zwei verschiedene getestet.
Außerdem kann ich es reproduzieren indem ich bei ausgefahrenen Sattel das Rohr in die Hand nehme und Richtung Hinterrad drücke.

Wie bekomme ich das weg?
Und vor allem bekomme ich das dauerhaft weg?
Die Stütze hat keine 20 Fahrten runter


----------



## k0p3 (11. Oktober 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich das weg?



Ich fette die Sattelaufnahme an allen kraftübertragenden bzw. klemmenden Stellen.
Mit der Zeit kommt das Knarzen zwar  wieder, ist aber durch Reinigen und erneutem Fetten wieder beseitigt.

Das für mich einzige Manko an meinen beiden Revives.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Revive 213mm im Hub zu reduzieren?


Ich zitiere mich mal selber, da die Frage für mich noch offen ist


----------



## LaiNico (15. Oktober 2021)

Spanngurt.


----------



## Erroll (15. Oktober 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber, da die Frage für mich noch offen ist


So weit ich weiß, geht traveln nur bei der Divine.


----------



## dopero (15. Oktober 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber, da die Frage für mich noch offen ist


Suchfunktion innerhalb dieses Themas und Begriff „traveln“?


----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2021)

Erroll schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, geht traveln nur bei der Divine.


Danke Dir!


----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Suchfunktion innerhalb dieses Themas und Begriff „traveln“?


Ein einfaches Ja oder nein wäre für Dich effizienter gewesen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich melde mich, mit Feedback wenn ich sie im neuen Rahmen habe. Egal ob positiv oder negativ.



Um das nochmal aufzugreifen. Kann/soll man den Triggy irgendwie abschmieren? Ich hab nirgends eine Info gefunden. Vllt. ist das Ding auch einfach nur trocken.


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Oktober 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Um das nochmal aufzugreifen. Kann/soll man den Triggy irgendwie abschmieren? Ich hab nirgends eine Info gefunden. Vllt. ist das Ding auch einfach nur trocken.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Meine 3 laufen alle noch wie am 1sten Tag, ohne jemals etwas geschmiert zu haben. Wobei der 3te ein Triggy Alpha ist, da wäre abschmieren eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich überlege ein Update auf den Alpha, sowieso, aber will halt mal schauen was bei mir der Mist ist, wieso es so schwer geht. Alle Optionen checken.


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Oktober 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich überlege ein Update auf den Alpha, sowieso, aber will halt mal schauen was bei mir der Mist ist, wieso es so schwer geht. Alle Optionen checken.


Den kann ich wirklich empfehlen, nicht weil er leichtgängiger wäre als der Triggy, sondern weil die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei meiner Dominion mit dem Magura-Adapter sehr eingeschränkt sind und der Hebel das fantastisch ausgleichen kann. Die Position ist jetzt besser als beim Schalthebel, der sich leider mit dem Magura-Adapter auf I-Spec EV nur um wenige mm verstellen lässt.

Warum sträubst du dich so, die Stütze auszubauen? Ich muss bei mir nur den Hebel von der Schell am Lenker lösen und den Zug beim Herausziehen der Stütze langsam nachführen. Dann kann ich selbst bei der 213er Stütze den Zug am Ende der Stütze ohne Probleme aushängen. Alle 3 Monate schau ich da immer mal wieder rein, ob im Sitzrohr noch alles in bester Butter ist. Seit ich den Willy hab, ist es aber deutlich besser geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2021)

Danke für das Alpha Feedback.

Ausbau: Weil ich es gerade erst gemacht habe und es jedes mal ein Getue ist und ich eh demnächst nen neuen Rahmen aufbaue. Ich muss unten um die Stütze ein wenig Kapton rum machen, damit das Ende nicht im Rahmen knackt. Das einzufädeln und Gescheit zu machen ist ein riesen Fick.

Ich glaub ja eh, dass es nicht daran liegt. Das Problem fing an, nachdem die Stütze bei Lemmon zum Service/Update war. Sonst hatte sich nix geändert und ja, der Zug ist in der Tonne sauber eingehängt.

Vllt. hat aber auch das hin und herschieben der Zughülle beim Ausbau die Zughülle malträtiert/geknickt.

Aber warum ist das Problem nur da, wenn die Stütze eine Weile ganz unten war?
Oben oder in irgendeiner Zwischenstellung ist die Hebelkraft vollkommen ok.
Nur wenn sie für ne Abfahrt unten war muss ich wirklich mit super viel power dran. Ich nehme dann den Daumen der anderen Hand, da dann der Winkel besser ist.


----------



## Duke_do (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte mal eine Bikeyoke bei Lemmon auf Garantie (ist aber schon über 2 Jahre her).
Danach ging die Stütze total langsam und zäh.
Da war dann gelbe, klebrige Schmiere drin, die hat die ganze Stütze verklebt. Habe die dann zerlegt gereinigt und Slick Kick für den Dämpfer rein gemacht, seit dem fluppt sie wieder 1a.


----------



## The-Ninth (12. November 2021)

Gibt es für die Revive die Instruktionen für 100-Stunden-Service und Cartridge-Rebuild eigentlich auch als Dokumente, ähnlich der sehr guten Anleitungen von SRAM/Rock Shox für deren Bremsen und Federelemente?

Videos sind ganz nett, aber in der Werkstatt deutlich schwerer nachzuvollziehen als ein gedrucktes Dokument ...


----------



## The-Ninth (14. November 2021)

Erstes Service und Rebuild an meiner 160er-BikeYoke der allerersten Stunde ist jetzt vollbracht, dazu hätte ich aber drei Fragen.

Erst nachdem ich mit allem fertig war ist mir aufgefallen dass die goldenen Gleitpins auf einer Seite eine kleine Vertiefung haben. Spielt es eine Rolle in welcher Richtung man die Gleitpins einführt, also ob die Vertiefung oben oder unten ist?

Und vom Service Kit #1 ist mir das graue "untere Gleitlager" über geblieben, wo gehört das denn hin? Im Video spielt das Teil keine Rolle ...






Im Rebuild-Video ist die Rede davon dass man die "Inner Tube Unit" upgraden kann. Bei meiner hat die noch diese Vertiefungen nicht, auch der schwarze Ring fehlt. Ist das das "Upgrade" von dem die Rede ist? Im Webshop finde ich diese Teile nicht, wie kommt man an die?


----------



## bummel42 (14. November 2021)

Hi 
ich habe gerade meine Revive mit letzter Kraft aus meinem Carbon Rahmen bekommen. 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man den Grind abbekommt oder brauche ich ein neues Außenrohr? 
Stütze war mit Fett montiert...


----------



## The-Ninth (14. November 2021)

Zwei Fragen kann ich mir schon selber beantworten:



The-Ninth schrieb:


> Erst nachdem ich mit allem fertig war ist mir aufgefallen dass die goldenen Gleitpins auf einer Seite eine kleine Vertiefung haben. Spielt es eine Rolle in welcher Richtung man die Gleitpins einführt, also ob die Vertiefung oben oder unten ist?



Diese Vertiefung gab es wohl nur in einer früheren Version, die aktuell in den Service Kits enthaltenen Gleitpins haben diese Vertiefung nicht, und damit ist es wohl egal wie man sie einführt.



The-Ninth schrieb:


> Und vom Service Kit #1 ist mir das graue "untere Gleitlager" über geblieben, wo gehört das denn hin? Im Video spielt das Teil keine Rolle ...



Die Explosionszeichnung hat hier die Antwort gegeben, der neue graue Ring (#57) ersetzt den weißen Plastikring (#42) und die Metallscheibe (#43). Das Video ist wohl noch mit der alten Version entstanden, deswegen ist der graue Ring dort nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Birotarier (15. November 2021)

Ich weiß, dass hier sicher schon 1000e Fragen zum reset bearbeitet wurden, komme aber nicht  weiter.
Ich bestitze 2 revives in 185, gleicher Durchmesser. Die neuere ist von 2019, die ältere von 2017 oder 18, im alten bike. Die alte war von Anfang an super: nur selten reset notwendig, dann wieder superstabil ohne das geringste einsinken. Das bike lässte sich problemlos auch am Sattel anheben: bombenfest.  
Die im neuen bike musste ich schon am Anfang häufiger resetten, und das immer mehrfach.  Beim ersten Versuch sackte sie danach komplett durch, also so 6-7 cm, wie eine Federgabel. Dann zahlreiche Versuche, nach Tipps auch mal nicht ganz nach unten durchgeschoben, langsam, schnell, nach Wartezeit wegen Aufschäumen von Öl usw.  Vorsichtiges Anheben am Sattel war auch nicht immer stabil möglich. Jetzt geht der reset gar nicht mehr. Schon beim ersten Aufsitzen sinkt die Stütze wieder 15mm ein, davor natürlich x Fehlversuche mit komplettem Einsacken.
Ich habe jetzt erstmal die alte revive aus dem alten bike ausgebaut und im neuen eingebaut: geht tadellos auch mit der neuen Zugansteuerung.
Vor einiger Zeit Anfrage an der bikeyoke Service:  Bisher keine Antwort.
Am liebste würde ich die Stütze irgendwo zum Service/Reparatur schicken.  Wo geht das am besten und schnellsten?  Oder gibt es sonst noch einen Trick?  Komplett auseinander bauen mag ich nicht selbst, vor allem, weil unklar ist, ob "normaler service" hier überhaupt hilft.


----------



## hemi (15. November 2021)

https://www.lemonshox.com/ 
Ist der laut BikeYoke der Servicepartner


----------



## Felger (15. November 2021)

harudbod schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass hier sicher schon 1000e Fragen zum reset bearbeitet wurden, komme aber nicht  weiter.
> Ich bestitze 2 revives in 185, gleicher Durchmesser. Die neuere ist von 2019, die ältere von 2017 oder 18, im alten bike. Die alte war von Anfang an super: nur selten reset notwendig, dann wieder superstabil ohne das geringste einsinken. Das bike lässte sich problemlos auch am Sattel anheben: bombenfest.
> Die im neuen bike musste ich schon am Anfang häufiger resetten, und das immer mehrfach.  Beim ersten Versuch sackte sie danach komplett durch, also so 6-7 cm, wie eine Federgabel. Dann zahlreiche Versuche, nach Tipps auch mal nicht ganz nach unten durchgeschoben, langsam, schnell, nach Wartezeit wegen Aufschäumen von Öl usw.  Vorsichtiges Anheben am Sattel war auch nicht immer stabil möglich. Jetzt geht der reset gar nicht mehr. Schon beim ersten Aufsitzen sinkt die Stütze wieder 15mm ein, davor natürlich x Fehlversuche mit komplettem Einsacken.
> Ich habe jetzt erstmal die alte revive aus dem alten bike ausgebaut und im neuen eingebaut: geht tadellos auch mit der neuen Zugansteuerung.
> ...



Evtl update auf 2.0 bei lemon shox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (16. November 2021)

Update ? Keine Ahnung. Ist 2019 nicht wie aktuell? Lemon shox war erstmal ein Tip. Stütze geht morgen in die Post. Aktuell wohl 3 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit. Dank Zweitstütze und Schmuddelwetter relativ egal. Anfang Dezember geht die Gabel auch gleich zum Service.


----------



## Sackmann (23. November 2021)

harudbod schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass hier sicher schon 1000e Fragen zum reset bearbeitet wurden, komme aber nicht  weiter.
> Ich bestitze 2 revives in 185, gleicher Durchmesser. Die neuere ist von 2019, die ältere von 2017 oder 18, im alten bike. Die alte war von Anfang an super: nur selten reset notwendig, dann wieder superstabil ohne das geringste einsinken. Das bike lässte sich problemlos auch am Sattel anheben: bombenfest.
> Die im neuen bike musste ich schon am Anfang häufiger resetten, und das immer mehrfach.  Beim ersten Versuch sackte sie danach komplett durch, also so 6-7 cm, wie eine Federgabel. Dann zahlreiche Versuche, nach Tipps auch mal nicht ganz nach unten durchgeschoben, langsam, schnell, nach Wartezeit wegen Aufschäumen von Öl usw.  Vorsichtiges Anheben am Sattel war auch nicht immer stabil möglich. Jetzt geht der reset gar nicht mehr. Schon beim ersten Aufsitzen sinkt die Stütze wieder 15mm ein, davor natürlich x Fehlversuche mit komplettem Einsacken.
> Ich habe jetzt erstmal die alte revive aus dem alten bike ausgebaut und im neuen eingebaut: geht tadellos auch mit der neuen Zugansteuerung.
> ...


Du sagtest ja, dass du vor einiger Zeit eine Anfrage an den BikeYoke Service gestellt hattest. 
Darf ich fragen, wir du Kontakt uafgenommen hast? Falls per E-Mail, an wen wurde die gesendet?
Ich werde dann gleich mal nachhaken.


----------



## Sackmann (23. November 2021)

Falls es jemanden interessiert gibt's hier mal ein etwas längeres Interview zu sehen:


----------



## Birotarier (23. November 2021)

Kontaktformular auf der Homepage, glaube ich. Ist schon ein bisschen her. Geschenkt.


----------



## watt (27. November 2021)

Kann das sein das man die revive bei kalten Temperaturen viel öfter entlüften muss alles im Sommer?


----------



## The-Ninth (27. November 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Erstes Service und Rebuild an meiner 160er-BikeYoke der allerersten Stunde ist jetzt vollbracht



Jetzt ist auch das erste Service für meine 185/31,6 Revive erledigt. Interessant war das die im Juni 2020 gekaufte 185er schon deutlich mehr seitliches Spiel hatte als die 160/30,9 vom Februar 2017. Mit dem Service ging das Spiel aber gut weg, kann ich also jedem empfehlen der damit ein Problem hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (1. Dezember 2021)

harudbod schrieb:


> die ältere von 2017 oder 18, im alten bike. Die alte war von Anfang an super: nur selten reset notwendig, dann wieder superstabil ohne das geringste einsinken. Das bike lässte sich problemlos auch am Sattel anheben: bombenfest.


Diese Bestätigung habe ich gesucht!

Meine 2017er sinkt immer mal so 5-10 mm ein, was mich beim Treten schon etwas nervt. Den Service würde ich selber machen. Aber ich mache diesen nur, wenn ich danach für eine Weile Ruhe habe. Ob der Vorgänger mal was gemacht hat, weiss ich nicht. 

Muss man davon ausgehen, dass die 17er Versionen besser waren und sich folglich eine Pflege lohnt, oder ist das reiner Zufall?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Dezember 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Frage, Problem.
> 
> 185er letze Version war erst beim Service mit Umbau des Kopfes auf den Neuen.
> 
> ...


Hi, schon ne Weile her. Hat sich inzwischen geklärt. Neuer Rahmen, neue Züge/Hüllen. Alles tut allerfeinst.


----------



## The-Ninth (6. Dezember 2021)

Meine Revive 185/31,6 (gekauft Juni 2020; Seriennummer zeigt auf Service Kit #3) zickt seit ein paar Tagen, in der Kälte zieht sie wohl irgendwie Luft und sackt ein, mehrmaliges Entlüften tut es manchmal verbessern, manchmal aber auch verschlechtern. Sobald das Rad sich in der Werkstatt akklimatisiert hat, reicht einmal entlüften und das Problem ist weg.

Dachte zuerst es liegt vielleicht am Seilzug, aber den hab ich schon gelockert, er hat auch in der Kälte genug Spiel und das Problem tritt weiterhin auf.

Hab gerade das 100-Stunden-Service selbst gemacht, aber die Kartusche dabei zugelassen. Kann leider nicht genau sagen ob es nach dem Service angefangen hat, oder unabhängig davon, durch die jetzt herrschende Kälte ...

@Sackmann, hast du vielleicht eine Idee dazu, oder jemand anderer hier?


----------



## The-Ninth (7. Dezember 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Meine Revive 185/31,6 (gekauft Juni 2020; Seriennummer zeigt auf Service Kit #3) zickt seit ein paar Tagen, in der Kälte zieht sie wohl irgendwie Luft und sackt ein, mehrmaliges Entlüften tut es manchmal verbessern, manchmal aber auch verschlechtern.



Um das zu präzisieren, wenn die Stütze entlüftet raus geht bleibt sie stabil, nur wenn ich dann in der Kälte eine Entlüftung durchführe zieht sie stattdessen Luft und sackt danach ein. Ideen?


----------



## Grizzly28 (8. Dezember 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Um das zu präzisieren, wenn die Stütze entlüftet raus geht bleibt sie stabil, nur wenn ich dann in der Kälte eine Entlüftung durchführe zieht sie stattdessen Luft und sackt danach ein. Ideen?


Warum entlüftest du überhaupt so oft? Ich mache das eigentlich nie und das Ding ist einfach stabil. Eventuell liegt doch da schon der Hase im Pfeffer.


----------



## The-Ninth (8. Dezember 2021)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Warum entlüftest du überhaupt so oft? Ich mache das eigentlich nie und das Ding ist einfach stabil. Eventuell liegt doch da schon der Hase im Pfeffer.



So oft brauch ich das Entlüften eh nicht, aber jetzt wo mir aufgefallen ist, dass es in der Kälte nicht funktioniert würde ich die Ursache schon gerne finden und beheben.

Eine gängige Ursache ist dass die Bikes am Steady Rack hängen, die Stütze zeigt also nach unten. Wenn ich da vorm Aufhängen vergesse die Stütze auszufahren dann ist schnell mal Luft drinnen. Beim herumtragen, Stürzen u. ä. ist es auch schon immer wieder mal passiert das Luft rein gekommen ist.


----------



## Grizzly28 (9. Dezember 2021)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Beim herumtragen, Stürzen u. ä. ist es auch schon immer wieder mal passiert das Luft rein gekommen ist.


Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das bei meiner und deren Vorgänger nicht so ist. Rad ein paar Tage auf den Kopf gedreht, Tragen in den Bergen, seltsame Kuhgatter, Liftfahrten, Schweizer Postauto, am Sattel anheben, alles kein Problem, egal ob die Stütze dabei unten oder oben ist. Ich habe den Entlüftungshebel bei der Zweiten erst gar nicht mehr montiert. Vlt. ist bei dir eine Dichtung nicht ganz dicht oder es ist einfach die normale Serienstreuung.


----------



## The-Ninth (9. Dezember 2021)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das bei meiner und deren Vorgänger nicht so ist. Rad ein paar Tage auf den Kopf gedreht, Tragen in den Bergen, seltsame Kuhgatter, Liftfahrten, Schweizer Postauto, am Sattel anheben, alles kein Problem, egal ob die Stütze dabei unten oder oben ist. Ich habe den Entlüftungshebel bei der Zweiten erst gar nicht mehr montiert. Vlt. ist bei dir eine Dichtung nicht ganz dicht oder es ist einfach die normale Serienstreuung.



Denke, es ist bei der Revive normal dass Entlüften nach solchen Aktionen notwendig ist, hat ja mtb-news auch in ihrem Test der ersten Version beschrieben.  Meine zwei Revives sind beide 1.0er, nicht die neuere Version 2.0, und sind beide vergleichbar anfällig.

Aber egal, mir geht es jetzt darum warum das Entlüften in der Kälte nicht funktioniert bzw. dabei noch mehr Luft ins System kommt.


----------



## _Olli (19. Dezember 2021)

ratfahrer schrieb:


> Kann das sein das man die revive bei kalten Temperaturen viel öfter entlüften muss alles im Sommer?


nein!


----------



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2022)

Versuche bitte mal die Stütze beim Resetten nicht komplett abzusenken, sondern nur 2-3cm. Man muss nicht ganz einfahren, zum Entlüften. Falls es nicht gereicht hat, dann einfach nochmal machen. Immer nur 2-3cm absenken, beim Resetten, dann sollte es schon klappen.
Evtl. ist wenig Öl drin, die kalten Temperaturen können aber schon dazu führen, dass die Entlüftung nicht mehr ganz so sauber geht oder eben ein leicht andere Vorgehensweise erfordert. 
Kommt natürlcih auch drauf an, wie kalt es ist, und welcher Ölstand, und wie "verschlissen" das Öl ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watt (10. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Versuche bitte mal die Stütze beim Resetten nicht komplett abzusenken, sondern nur 2-3cm. Man muss nicht ganz einfahren, zum Entlüften. Falls es nicht gereicht hat, dann einfach nochmal machen. Immer nur 2-3cm absenken, beim Resetten, dann sollte es schon klappen.
> Evtl. ist wenig Öl drin, die kalten Temperaturen können aber schon dazu führen, dass die Entlüftung nicht mehr ganz so sauber geht oder eben ein leicht andere Vorgehensweise erfordert.
> Kommt natürlcih auch drauf an, wie kalt es ist, und welcher Ölstand, und wie "verschlissen" das Öl ist.




Stütze ist 6 Monate alt 

Was mir aufgefallen ist. Wenn die Stütze im warmen war und dann ins kalte (um 0 oder drunter)  kommt funktioniert sie erstmal eine zeitlang einwandfrei. 
dann kommt irgendwann der punkt wo sie runtersinkt. entlüften, auch mehrmals bringt nix, sinkt weiter ab. dauert dann ca 5 minuten, danach ist dann wieder alles gut und nichts mehr mit absinken. 
so nach dem motto, jetzt ist alles wieder auf der gleichen temperatur

dann versuche ich es beim nächsten mal nur mit ein bisschen absenken, bislang hab ich wie in der anleitung immer ganz runter gemacht


----------



## The-Ninth (11. Januar 2022)

ratfahrer schrieb:


> dann versuche ich es beim nächsten mal nur mit ein bisschen absenken, bislang hab ich wie in der anleitung immer ganz runter gemacht



Hab auch Probleme bei Kälte, meine drei neueren Revive (1 x Bj. 2020/V1, 2 x Bj. 2021/V2.0) lassen sich bei Kälte nicht wie in der Anleitung entlüften, nur eine ältere (Bj. 2017) hat das nicht. Verhalten ist nicht ganz wie bei dir, wenn sie drinnen stabil waren bleiben sie das auch draußen, nur wenn ich draußen entlüfte sacken sie danach deutlich ein.

Hab dazu mit @Sackmann per Mail kommuniziert, er hat mir denselben Tipp gegeben, *also beim Entlüften nur 2-3cm absenken, und damit geht es bei mir auch bei Kälte*.

Hier ein Video dazu. Ist auf YouTube als "nicht gelistet", kann also nur mit dem Link angesehen werden. Das Video zeigt nur das Problem, nicht die Lösung, die kam erst danach.


----------



## Wanze67 (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo, Frage an #Sackmann:für eine Revive gekauft 10/17 benötige ich Service Kit 1,2 oder 3?
Mfg


----------



## Sackmann (25. Januar 2022)

Lad doch mal ein Bild von der Seriennummer hier hoch. Den Guide auf der Website hast gesehen?








						REVIVE/DIVINE 30.9/31.6 - Sattelstützen-Servicekit
					

Servicekit zur Rejustierung des seitlichen Spiels der Stütze und Erneuerung des Abstreifers im Zuge des 100-Stunden Services.    	Bitte wähle das korrekte Service Kit für deine Stütze aus! 	Für die REVIVE und DIVINE gibt es drei ...




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## Wanze67 (25. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Lad doch mal ein Bild von der Seriennummer hier hoch. Den Guide auf der Website hast gesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, dann muss ich die stütze ma raus fummeln! Dachte das könnte ich mir ersparen!


----------



## Sackmann (25. Januar 2022)

Wenn du noch kein unteres Rohr ausgetauscht hast, dann ist es entweder #1 oder #2 und das kannst du am Abstreifer Unterscheiden.


----------



## Wanze67 (26. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn du noch kein unteres Rohr ausgetauscht hast, dann ist es entweder #1 oder #2 und das kannst du am Abstreifer Unterscheiden.


Jo, super danke! Wie gesagt 10/17 gekauft und funktioniert seit dem im Ganzjahresbetrieb! In der Zeit dreimal entlüftet, mehr nicht. Gutes Teil 👍


----------



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2022)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen:





						Droppus Extralongus
					

EDIT: Es wurde die bestehende 213er Variante zum Vergleich herangeführt. Demnach bitte jeder nochmal sein drittes Kreuzchen machen.  Hier geht's mal wieder um wichtiges Feedback von den Usern hier. Grundsätzliche Überlegungen stehen an, wieviel Sinn noch längere Stützen als 213mm denn machen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## IRONworkX (15. März 2022)

Sag mal Sacki, kann man die Revive auch dauerhaft ohne Remote über den Reset bedienen? Schon, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (15. März 2022)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Sag mal Sacki, kann man die Revive auch dauerhaft ohne Remote über den Reset bedienen? Schon, oder?


Nein.


----------



## hemi (15. März 2022)

Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.
Mir ist mal auf einer Tour der Zug bei einem Sturz gerissen.
Das absenken funktioniert problemlos über den Reset, aber wenn ich die Stütze darüber ausgefahren habe sackte der Sattel immer deutlich ab (Luft im System)

PS: da ist der Hersteller aber mal wieder schnell unterwegs 👍🏻


----------



## El_Krawammso (15. März 2022)

Kurze Frage. Bei meiner Revive sammelt sich immer wieder eine kleine Menge Öl am Tauchrohr, dort wo die Dichtung vom unteren Rohr sitzt. Die Stütze ist noch neu, 1 mal gefahren. Funktioniert soweit ich das feststellen konnte ohne Probleme. Ist das normal (und gibt sich mit der Zeit) oder sollte ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## Erroll (15. März 2022)

Ist völlig normal und legt sich mit der Zeit. Kommt auch wieder, wenn du den kleinen Service mal gemacht hast.


----------



## IRONworkX (15. März 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nein.


Schade! Fehlt mir noch komplett für 2 Bikes, bei denen ich je nach Anwendung Stütze und Sattel tausche. Ein Ärger


----------



## AndiBar361 (15. März 2022)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Schade! Fehlt mir noch komplett für 2 Bikes, bei denen ich je nach Anwendung Stütze und Sattel tausche. Ein Ärger


Was das angeht hat die Revive eher ein Vorteil im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern da der Zug an der Stütze geklemmt wird und nicht am Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (15. März 2022)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Was das angeht hat die Revive eher ein Vorteil im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern da der Zug an der Stütze geklemmt wird und nicht am Hebel.


Ich sehe das eher als Nachteil. Aber da muss jeder selbst wissen..


----------



## Sackmann (15. März 2022)

Bei der REVIVE geht beides:





Die Variante mit Nippel vorne ist halt cleaner (erfordert aber auch einen dafür gemachten Remote), die Variante mit Nippel hinten (oder eben abgezwickt) erleichtert ein späteres Ablängen der Außenhülle.
Unsere Triggy Alpha und der neue 2X Remote haben nicht mehr die Option auf Nippel vorne.


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2022)

Wird es zukünftig die Möglichkeit geben, die 213er Revive im Hub etwas zu begrenzen?


----------



## Sackmann (15. März 2022)

Ist jetzt prinzipiell nichts geplant, aber ich werde mir das mal ansehen.


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2022)

Das wäre wirklich klasse, denn die 213mm könnten gerne etwas kürzer sein oder die 185mm etwas mehr ;-)


----------



## hardflipper (19. März 2022)

Mal ne blöde Frage - gibt's einen guten Tipp was man machen kann, wenn die Revive 30.9 mit Vecnum Hülse auf 31,6  trotz Syntace Carbonpaste nicht hält?

Hab die Klemme mit 5 Nm zu aber die Stütze rutscht pro Tour immer so ca. 5 bis 10 mm in den Rahmen. 😬


----------



## Paddyfr (19. März 2022)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage - gibt's einen guten Tipp was man machen kann, wenn die Revive 30.9 mit Vecnum Hülse auf 31,6  trotz Syntace Carbonpaste nicht hält?
> 
> Hab die Klemme mit 5 Nm zu aber die Stütze rutscht pro Tour immer so ca. 5 bis 10 mm in den Rahmen. 😬


Mal eine andere Reduzierhülse probieren, z.B. die von by.Schulz, oder im Zuge eines Services die untere Rohreinheit umbauen, damit die Stütze den gewünschten 31.6mm Durchmesser hat.


----------



## hardflipper (20. März 2022)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Reduzierhülse probieren, z.B. die von by.Schulz, oder im Zuge eines Services die untere Rohreinheit umbauen, damit die Stütze den gewünschten 31.6mm Durchmesser hat.


Leider gibt's vom Schulz keine 30,9 auf 31,6er Hülse.

Einen Umbau auf 31,6er Rohr hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Aber bestimmt nicht günstig. 😬


----------



## Mojo25 (20. März 2022)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Leider gibt's vom Schulz keine 30,9 auf 31,6er Hülse.
> 
> Einen Umbau auf 31,6er Rohr hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Aber bestimmt nicht günstig. 😬


39,90€ zzgl. Versandkosten und ein bisschen handwerkliches Geschick


----------



## Sackmann (23. März 2022)

REVIVE/DIVINE - Untere Rohreinheit
					

Dieses Set beinhaltet die komplette untere Rohreinheit mit vorinstalliertem Gleitlager und Abstreifer, für Revive und Divine




					www.bikeyoke.de
				




Nicht günstig ist relativ, ich finde, das geht ziemlich in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (23. März 2022)

Das ist mehr als fair


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (23. März 2022)

Punkt. 
Fakt ist, bisher die beste Dropper die ich hatte und immer noch absolut sorglos das Teil. 
Top, da muss man auch mal Danke sagen!


----------



## zotty (23. März 2022)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Punkt.
> Fakt ist, bisher die beste Dropper die ich hatte und immer noch absolut sorglos das Teil.
> Top, da muss man auch mal Danke sagen!


DITO beste ever und ich habe viele vorher gefahren


----------



## hardflipper (23. März 2022)

Das ist allerdings fair. Ich wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass es "nur" so viel kostet. Hatte irgendwas um 100 geschätzt.

Habe jetzt die Stütze fest bekommen aber es knackt... Aktuell Carbonpaste auf Hülse (innen/ außen) und Stütze.

Die Frage ist, ob ich die Hülse im Rahmen Fetten kann/ sollte und die Stütze in der Hülse bei Carbonpaste belasse?


----------



## HabeDEhre (23. März 2022)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings fair. Ich wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass es "nur" so viel kostet. Hatte irgendwas um 100 geschätzt.
> 
> Habe jetzt die Stütze fest bekommen aber es knackt... Aktuell Carbonpaste auf Hülse (innen/ außen) und Stütze.
> 
> Die Frage ist, ob ich die Hülse im Rahmen Fetten kann/ sollte und die Stütze in der Hülse bei Carbonpaste belasse?


Würde keine Carbon- oder Montagepaste! Hab mir damit schon das Eloxal meiner Dropper versaut. Benutze jetz schon seit Jahren zähes Fett. Wird auch von @Sackmann so empfohlen


----------



## hardflipper (23. März 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Würde keine Carbon- oder Montagepaste! Hab mir damit schon das Eloxal meiner Dropper versaut. Benutze jetz schon seit Jahren zähes Fett. Wird auch von @Sackmann so empfohlen


Mit zähem Fett ist die Stütze leider gerutscht. 😬


----------



## conathanjumpman (24. März 2022)

Eine kurze Frage in die Runde:

Ich habe eine Revive 185 und im Winter gerade selbst den kleinen Service gemacht. Wenn ich mein Bike am Sattel anhebe, kommt die Stütze etwas raus, als ob irgendwo Luft drin wäre die sich ausdehnt. Das wiederholte Bedienen der Revive Funktion bringt auch nichts.
Das Ganze beeinträchtigt die hervorragende Funktion der Stütze allerdings nicht, der Sattel gibt beim Sitzen nicht nach und die Stütze fährt wie gewohnt schnell und smooth ein und aus.

Ist das normal oder sollte man irgendwas reparieren? Ich würde es nur gerne verstehen, woher das Phänomen kommt ;-) danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## crisotop (28. März 2022)

Ich hab bei meiner 160er Revive 2.0 gerade ein Kartuschen-Service nach YouTube Video vollzogen und nun leider das Problem, daß der Remote Hebel in ausgefahrenem Zustand nicht mehr zurückstellt. Ich kann das Schaltseil am Hebel selbst "zurückdrücken/fummeln", dann klemmt die Stütze auch wieder korrekt. Wird die Stütze aber belastet, bzw. ist sie voll eingefahren funktioniert die Hebel-Rückstellung ohne Probleme. 
Ich befürchte ich hab wo einen zu dicken o-Ring verbaut und der höherer Druck im eingefahrenen Zustand reicht um die Rückstellung / Klemmung auszulösen; ganz ausgefahren aber eben nicht.


----------



## scratch_a (28. März 2022)

crisotop schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meiner 160er Revive 2.0 gerade ein Kartuschen-Service nach YouTube Video vollzogen und nun leider das Problem, daß der Remote Hebel in ausgefahrenem Zustand nicht mehr zurückstellt. Ich kann das Schaltseil am Hebel selbst "zurückdrücken/fummeln", dann klemmt die Stütze auch wieder korrekt. Wird die Stütze aber belastet, bzw. ist sie voll eingefahren funktioniert die Hebel-Rückstellung ohne Probleme.
> Ich befürchte ich hab wo einen zu dicken o-Ring verbaut und der höherer Druck im eingefahrenen Zustand reicht um die Rückstellung / Klemmung auszulösen; ganz ausgefahren aber eben nicht.



Ähnliches Problem hatte ich jetzt am WE bei meiner Divine. Hab dann aber irgendwann eher zufällig entdeckt, dass der Zug am Hebel kurz vor dem Zugspanner aufgesplissen war...wahrscheinlich wäre er bald gerissen. Habe den Zug dann ausgetauscht, jetzt funktioniert der Hebel wieder wie gewünscht 
Vermute aber, dass es bei dir nicht ganz so einfach und ein anderes Problem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisotop (29. März 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ähnliches Problem hatte ich jetzt am WE bei meiner Divine. Hab dann aber irgendwann eher zufällig entdeckt, dass der Zug am Hebel kurz vor dem Zugspanner aufgesplissen war...wahrscheinlich wäre er bald gerissen. Habe den Zug dann ausgetauscht, jetzt funktioniert der Hebel wieder wie gewünscht
> Vermute aber, dass es bei dir nicht ganz so einfach und ein anderes Problem ist.


Zug läuft leider 1a / keine Woche alt. Wenn ich eben auf eingefahrenem Sattel sitzen bleibe geht die Hebelmechanik ganz leichtgängig und stellt auch perfekt zurück.


----------



## dom_i (29. März 2022)

Bei mir hat sich dummerweise Fett auf den Zug gesetzt und ist in die Außenhülle reingerutscht. Das kann auch dazu führen dass der Hebel vorne nicht mehr leichtgängig läuft.


----------



## crisotop (31. März 2022)

Entwarnung und danke -- war tatsächlich der Zug. Nochmal ausgefädelt, abgewischt und wieder rein damit und jetzt läufts. Macht mich dennoch stutzig, daß die Rückstellung im eingefahrenen Zustand kräftiger zu "ziehen" scheint als im Ausgefahrenen?


----------



## Arcbound (5. April 2022)

Kurze Frage bzgl der unteren Rohreinheit (https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/product_...e-divine---untere-rohreinheit.html&no_boost=1) :
Die passt auch für die "alte" Revive "1.0", oder?

Ich möchte meine aktuelle 160er von 31.6 auf 30.9 umbauen und ins XC Radel stecken, dafür ins Enduro dann eine neue 185er.

EDIT: Antwort von BikeYoke:


> Die unteren Rohre sind mit allen Revisonen kompatibel.
> Je nachdem, welches untere Bushing bei dir verbaut ist, kann es aber
> sein, dass du noch ein Service-Kit dazu benötigst.
> Die aktuellen unteren Rohren sind alle für Service Kit #3 ausgelegt und
> ...


----------



## el Lingo (12. April 2022)

Ich hatte jetzt zur Probe die 185er Stütze anstatt der 213er in meinem Rad. Ich müsste meine 213er um gut 5cm traveln, damit das alles gut passt. Hat jemand Interesse am Tausch einer 185er gegen meine 213er? DM ist 31,6mm


----------



## conathanjumpman (12. April 2022)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Ich habe eine Revive 185 und im Winter gerade selbst den kleinen Service gemacht. Wenn ich mein Bike am Sattel anhebe, kommt die Stütze etwas raus, als ob irgendwo Luft drin wäre die sich ausdehnt. Das wiederholte Bedienen der Revive Funktion bringt auch nichts.
> Das Ganze beeinträchtigt die hervorragende Funktion der Stütze allerdings nicht, der Sattel gibt beim Sitzen nicht nach und die Stütze fährt wie gewohnt schnell und smooth ein und aus.
> ...


Ich wollte nochmal fragen, ob jemand dazu eine Idee hat. Vielleicht @Sackmann himself? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2022)

Das ist ein völlig normales Verhalten. Die eine Stütze geht etwas leicht rauszuziehen die anderen etwas schwerer. Dabei kommt es u.a. auf den Druck in der Stütze an, wie stark man zieht, und auch in welchem (Verschleiß-)Zustand sich das Öl befindet.
In der Regel sollte es allerdings möglich sein, das Bike schon am Sattel anuheben, bevor die stütze sich bewegt, solange man nicht ruckartig anreißt, und wir von einem normalen (Bio) Bike sprechen.


----------



## sendit89 (17. April 2022)

Hi Zusammen, seit kurzem (seit die untere Rohreinheit gewechselt wurde) knarzt meine Revive 2.0, hat hierzu jemand ein Tipp? Sattel wurde nicht demontiert - zur Sicherheit nach dem knarzen dann trotzdem und frisch abgeschmiert. Ergab keine Besserung. Montiert ist die Stütze mit Carbon Montagepaste. Knarzen nur ausgefahren und beim Uphill. Hab die Stütze extra nochmal frisch von außen gesäubert und frisch mit Montagepaste bestrichen. Ergab kaum besserung.


----------



## Sackmann (17. April 2022)

Carbon-Montagepaste, vor allem mit so kleinen Reibpartikeln, sollte nicht verwendet werden, steht aber auch so in der Montageanleitung drin. Warum hast du die verwendet?


----------



## Sebi186 (17. April 2022)

Ein Dozent sagte mal
Read the fucking Manuals. 
🤘😁


----------



## sendit89 (17. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Carbon-Montagepaste, vor allem mit so kleinen Reibpartikeln, sollte nicht verwendet werden, steht aber auch so in der Montageanleitung drin. Warum hast du die verwendet?


Okay gut zu wissen. Sorry ich kenne das so bei Sattelstützen, dass die Paste genutzt wird um einen festen halt zu generieren im Sattelrohr. Alles klar also ganz trocken rein?


----------



## Sackmann (17. April 2022)

Was steht denn im Handbuch drin?


----------



## sendit89 (17. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was steht denn im Handbuch drin?


Habs eben gelesen danke. Nur dachte ich immer dass an Carbon kein Fett dran darf, bzw es dort eh nicht zu Kontaktkorrosion kommt oder?


----------



## Sackmann (17. April 2022)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Habs eben gelesen danke. Nur dachte ich immer dass an Carbon kein Fett dran darf, bzw es dort eh nicht zu Kontaktkorrosion kommt oder?


Warum sollte am Carbon kein Fett dran dürfen? Das Frage ich mich seitdem ich das zum ersten Mal gehört habe. 
Mal kurz nachgedacht: Wie werden (z.B. integrierte) Steuersätze oder Tretlager denn montiert, wenn da kein Fett dran sollte? Mich würde echt mal interessieren, woher dieses Märchen kommt. 
Warum sollte es nicht zu Kontaktkorrosion kommen können? Carbon bietet ein ziemlich gutes Milieu für Kontaktkorrosion mit Alu. Vor allem, wenn das Sitzrohr ausgerieben ist, und Fasern blank liegen.
Einmal kurz gegoogelt findet man das hier:








						Korrosion
					

Korrosion am Carbonfahrrad, was kann unternommen werden um dies zu verhindern, worauf sollte geachtet werden. Hier finden Sie einige grundlegende Informationen um den Prozess der Korrosion zu verstehen und wie dieser zu vermeiden, bzw. zu minimieren ist.




					www.carbon-bike-service.eu
				



Das ist es für jedermann eigentlich ganz gut erklärt.


----------



## sendit89 (18. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Warum sollte am Carbon kein Fett dran dürfen? Das Frage ich mich seitdem ich das zum ersten Mal gehört habe.
> Mal kurz nachgedacht: Wie werden (z.B. integrierte) Steuersätze oder Tretlager denn montiert, wenn da kein Fett dran sollte? Mich würde echt mal interessieren, woher dieses Märchen kommt.
> Warum sollte es nicht zu Kontaktkorrosion kommen können? Carbon bietet ein ziemlich gutes Milieu für Kontaktkorrosion mit Alu. Vor allem, wenn das Sitzrohr ausgerieben ist, und Fasern blank liegen.
> Einmal kurz gegoogelt findet man das hier:
> ...


Deshalb habe ich ja gefragt, da ich das auch aus dem Forum habe.


----------



## seventy7 (1. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit einigen Wochen ein Problem und irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Erfahrungen damit oder könnt anderweitig helfen.

Ich war über Neujahr in Finale und dort sind erstmals zwei Probleme aufgetreten:

Die Hebel zum Senken/Anheben ließ sich nur noch schwer bedienen, aber es ging noch.
Bei steilen Abfahrten senke ich manuell den Sattel, also die gesamte Revive via Sattelklemme. In Finale hatte ich nun das Problem, dass das Absenken der gesamten Stütze (trotz offener Sattelklemme), sehr schwerfällig war. Je weiter sie sich dem Rahmen näherte, desto einfacher ließ sie sich bewegen. Beim Rausziehen entsprechend anders herum: der erste Zentimeter war recht einfach, Zentimeter 2 und 3 nur mit sehr hohem Kraftaufwand.
Leider habe ich mich nach dem Urlaub nicht mehr um das Problem gekümmert. Im März dann ist mir bei einer Isar-Ausfahrt der Seilzug direkt oben am Hebel gerissen. Mein Problem nun: ich bekomme die Revive nicht aus dem Rahmen um den Seilzug zu wechseln. Nach drei CM ist die Dropperpost so fest, dass sie sich (und der Sattel) nicht mal mehr seitlich bewegen lässt.

Seilzug und Ummantelung kann ich vom Lenker her ein wenig nachführen, aber das endet abrupt. Die Ummantelung selbst kann ich auch nicht nach oben hin entfernen.

Wir haben jetzt das Tretlager (DUB) entfernt und sehen/ertasten da eine Art Führungsschlauch, der sich kaum bewegen lässt. Ggf. könnte es auch am Bike liegen oder in der Kombination von beiden. Es handelt sich um ein 21er Tyee (CF) von Propain.

Mein Freundeskreis ist mittlerweile abgegrast: keiner weiß weiter. Auch der lokale Bikeshop tappt im Dunkeln.

Hatte wer von Euch schon mal ein ähnliches Problem? Oder habt Ihr eine Idee? Zur Not muss ich das nächste Mal auf die Straße springen, wenn @Sackmann wieder bei mir in der Straße vorbeifährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (1. Mai 2022)

Evtl Delle im Sattelrohr durch Steinschlag die sich auf die Stütze übertragen hat, in Kombination mit schmodder/sand im Rohr? Kein plan. Hast die Stütze gefettet vorm Einbau?
Evtl Rahmen aufn Kopf und das Sattelrohr von unten übers Tretlager mit nem Öl/WD40 spülen und lange einwirken lassen... Dann nochmal probiern  mit Rohrzange an der Stütze (Schongummi oder so dazwischen!) leicht hin und her zu drehen... Wäre jetz vermutlich mein Vorgehen


----------



## Waldschrat63 (3. Mai 2022)

Servus mitanand, ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Revive. Sie lässt sich ausfahren sobald ich sie belaste fällt sie in sich zusammen. Heißt ich setze mich drauf und sie fährt zusammen.
Danke schon einmal im voraus.gruss micha


----------



## HabeDEhre (3. Mai 2022)

Waldschrat63 schrieb:


> Servus mitanand, ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Revive. Sie lässt sich ausfahren sobald ich sie belaste fällt sie in sich zusammen. Heißt ich setze mich drauf und sie fährt zusammen.
> Danke schon einmal im voraus.gruss micha


Bleibt sie dann unten? Falls nicht, evtl mal die Zugspannung lockerer machen oder schaun ob der irgendwo hängt


----------



## Waldschrat63 (3. Mai 2022)

Ich muss mich berichtigen. Sie fährt auch ohne Hebelbetätigung wieder hoch. Alles ohne Belastung. Ich hab es Grad nochmal getestet.


----------



## freetourer (3. Mai 2022)

Waldschrat63 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich berichtigen. Sie fährt auch ohne Hebelbetätigung wieder hoch. Alles ohne Belastung. Ich hab es Grad nochmal getestet.


Zu viel Spannung auf dem Zug oder Tonne verklemmt.


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2022)

Klingt für mich so, als wäre sie dauerhaft auf "beweglich" geschaltet.


----------



## Waldschrat63 (3. Mai 2022)

Ich habe nix verändert, das ist das erstaunliche daran


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Mai 2022)

Waldschrat63 schrieb:


> Ich habe nix verändert, das ist das erstaunliche daran





freetourer schrieb:


> Zug oder Tonne verklemmt.


Mal die Ansteuerung prüfen und den Zug schmieren/pflegen(statt die neuen Schuhe 😉)


----------



## Waldschrat63 (3. Mai 2022)

Ich hab Grad Mal zur dropper geschaut, das automatische hochfahren ist weg dafür habe ich jetzt ca.2cm Spiel in der Höhe. Habe schon mehrfach resettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (3. Mai 2022)

Waldschrat63 schrieb:


> Ich hab Grad Mal zur dropper geschaut, das automatische hochfahren ist weg dafür habe ich jetzt ca.2cm Spiel in der Höhe. Habe schon mehrfach resettet.


Und hast du den Zug/-spannung auch überprüft oder nur resetet? Luftdruck überprüft?


----------



## Waldschrat63 (4. Mai 2022)

Ich war heute nochmal bei der dropper und habe ein bisschen am Zug genackelt und gleichzeitig die dropper hoch und runter bewegt. Anschließend resettet, jetzt funzt es.
Danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Arcbound (5. Mai 2022)

Hatte heute beim Wechsel der Rohreinheit bzw. Service das Problem, dass die neuen Führungsstifte viel zu straff saßen. Hab jetzt eine Mischung aus alten und neuen Stiften drin und geht trotzdem noch recht straff. Ist das schonmal bei jemanden aufgetreten?


----------



## hans7 (5. Mai 2022)

Nein bisher noch nicht. Ging immer problemlos. 
Evtl ist einer zu hoch gerutscht ist so? 


Arcbound schrieb:


> Hatte heute beim Wechsel der Rohreinheit bzw. Service das Problem, dass die neuen Führungsstifte viel zu straff saßen. Hab jetzt eine Mischung aus alten und neuen Stiften drin und geht trotzdem noch recht straff. Ist das schonmal bei jemanden auf


----------



## seventy7 (8. Mai 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Evtl Delle im Sattelrohr durch Steinschlag die sich auf die Stütze übertragen hat, in Kombination mit schmodder/sand im Rohr? Kein plan. Hast die Stütze gefettet vorm Einbau?
> Evtl Rahmen aufn Kopf und das Sattelrohr von unten übers Tretlager mit nem Öl/WD40 spülen und lange einwirken lassen... Dann nochmal probiern  mit Rohrzange an der Stütze (Schongummi oder so dazwischen!) leicht hin und her zu drehen... Wäre jetz vermutlich mein Vorgehen


Aktuell steht das Bike seit ca. 2h aufm Kopf, inkl. ner Menge WD40. Bisher können wir einen Mini-Erfolg verbuchen: die Stütze ist jetzt deutlich weiter aus dem Rahmen gekommen als bisher. Zeitgleich kommt bissl Dreck mit raus, der aussieht, wie trockene Carbonpaste.


----------



## el Lingo (9. Mai 2022)

Steht da nicht irgendwo zur Stütze geschrieben, dass auf keinen Fall WD40 verwendet werden soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (9. Mai 2022)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Steht da nicht irgendwo zur Stütze geschrieben, dass auf keinen Fall WD40 verwendet werden soll?


Vermutlich für das Gleisstück.
Hier geht es meiner ich darum, Stütze aus dem Sattelrohr zu lösen.


----------



## seventy7 (9. Mai 2022)

seventy7 schrieb:


> Aktuell steht das Bike seit ca. 2h aufm Kopf, inkl. ner Menge WD40. Bisher können wir einen Mini-Erfolg verbuchen: die Stütze ist jetzt deutlich weiter aus dem Rahmen gekommen als bisher. Zeitgleich kommt bissl Dreck mit raus, der aussieht, wie trockene Carbonpaste.


So... melde Erfolg. Nach 4h (oder bissl mehr) ließ sich die Stütze inkl. dem gefühlten Liter WD40 aus dem Rahmen ziehen. So zieht die Stütze jetzt aus. Das Graue ist ist wie ne Kruste auf der Stütze.

Jemand ne Idee, was ich jetzt mache? Muss gleich mal testen, ob sie jetzt so ohne WD40 wieder reingehen würde.


----------



## scratch_a (9. Mai 2022)

Ich würde das untere Rohr komplett ersetzen und dann in Zukunft wie empfohlen mit Fett einbauen und regelmäßig reinigen/neu fetten.


----------



## Erroll (9. Mai 2022)

Das ist ne chemische Reaktion zwischen Alu und Carbon. So genanntes "festbacken". Würde das untere Rohr komplett ersetzen und einfach wie empfohlen mit Fett montieren. Alle 2 Monate bewegen im Sattelrohr hilft auch.
Edit: Da war einer schneller. 😂


----------



## seventy7 (10. Mai 2022)

Danke. D.h. ich muss mich jetzt mal einlesen, wie das mit dem Austausch funktioniert.

Bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht. Bin vorher Stützen von RS in verschiedenen CF-Rahmen gefahren und kannte das Thema bisher nicht. Ist das eine spezielle "Krankheit" der Revive? Von diesem Verhüterli habe ich auch erst jetzt erfahren (wobei ich ja ständig mittels Schnellspanner die Stütze gute 3cm rausziehe und wieder reinschiebe (bei schweren Trails)).


----------



## Erroll (10. Mai 2022)

Wenn du die Stütze nicht mit Fett montierst, sondern eben mit Carbonpaste und dann auch noch ständig den Sattel manuell absenkst/die Stütze weiter einschiebst, wirkt das wie Sandpapier im Sattelrohr und beschädigt die Oberfläche der Revive. Das beschleunigt den Prozess natürlich enorm. 
Neu ist das aber nicht. Kumpel hatte selbiges mal an einem Reign mit Giant Dropper. Die war so fest, dass der Rahmen nicht mehr zu retten war. 
Der Austausch der Rohreinheit ist easy. Da bietet sich dann auch gleich der kleine Service mit an. 😉


----------



## Rad-ab (10. Mai 2022)

Nein, ein allgemeines Problem zwischen Carbon und Aluminium:








						Korrosion
					

Korrosion am Carbonfahrrad, was kann unternommen werden um dies zu verhindern, worauf sollte geachtet werden. Hier finden Sie einige grundlegende Informationen um den Prozess der Korrosion zu verstehen und wie dieser zu vermeiden, bzw. zu minimieren ist.




					www.carbon-bike-service.eu
				



Du sprachst von Carbonmontagepaste (das ist die mit den Partikeln um die Reibung zu erhöhen)
und dem ständigen bewegen der Stütze.
ev. hast Du das Problem damit noch verschlimmert bzw. zum Vorschein kommen lassen:
Carbonfasern wurden durch die Reibung freigelegt aus dem Harz und das Eloxal der Stütze abgerieben.
Dazu kommt noch die schön Rauhe Oberfläche der Stütze.
Dann Feuchtigkeit und Dreck noch dazu vom rein schieben....
Bessere Bedingungen kann man für eine Verklebung fast nicht vorfinden   
Wenn Du eh ran musst würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle auch überlegen, ob nicht ein längeres Modell sinnvoll wäre für Dich.

Edit: Erroll war schneller


----------



## sparkfan (10. Mai 2022)

Meine alternative Hypothese ist, dass, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, die Oberflächenbehandlung der Stütze zerstört wurde und dann das Alu unter Einfluss aller "Stoffe", die sich im Laufe der Zeit dort angesammelt haben, "aufgeblüht" ist. Ab und zu sieht man das auch bei Auto-Alufelgen, die im Winter gefahren werden. Dort ist klar Salz die Ursache. Und eine Oberflächenbehandlung, die für die nordeuropäischen Winterbedingungen nicht geeignet ist.
Ich hatte auch sowas ähnliches an ganz kleinen Aluteilen (Spacer) am Bike. K.A. wie es dazu gekommen ist. Ich fahre definitiv nicht im Winter und nicht mal in der Nähe von Salzwasser o.ä. Ich vermute, Wasser und Schlamm von der Strecke kann schon mal ungeschütztes Alu angreifen. Je nachdem, was sich alles im Wasser oder Schlamm alles befindet.

Wenn ich mir die Stelle und die Länge des Schadens, den Rahmen anschaue und die Symptome in Finale lese, dann passt das irgendwie nicht zur Hypothese Kontaktkorrosion Carbon - Alu. Die Kontaktkorrosion hat sich vermutlich erst nachher (zw. Neujahr und März) entwickelt.

Die offene Frage ist noch, warum die Beschichtung der Stütze beschädigt war und dann noch auf so einem langen Abschnitt. Vllt hat es wirklich mit Carbonpaste im Klemmbereich angefangen. Im Klemmbereich ist die Beschädigung breiter. Dann hat sich die Korrosion weiter nach unten unter die Beschichtung gefressen. Ist aber auch nur eine Hypothese.


----------



## seventy7 (10. Mai 2022)

Erst einmal danke, dass Ihr Euch die Zeit nehmt. Finde ich super.

Ich meine, dass da keine Paste dabei war. Die Revive wurde seinerzeit (vor ziemlich genau zwei Jahren) mit dem Bike ausgeliefert. Im Sommer 2020 (meine ich), hatte ich sie das letzte Mal draußen, da ich ne andere Sattelklemme (Schnellspanner) draußen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass da was an der Sattelstütze dran war. 

Gut, wenn ich das hier lese, hätte ich wohl häufiger mal das Ganze reinigen sollen. War mir nicht bewusst, dass das notwendig ist. Scheint dann auch ein Grund zu sein, dass man dieses Gummidingens separat verkauft.

Ne längere Revive macht leider keinen Sinn, da ich diese dann nicht in meinem M-Rahmen komplett versenken kann.


----------



## Sebi186 (10. Mai 2022)

seventy7 schrieb:


> Danke. D.h. ich muss mich jetzt mal einlesen, wie das mit dem Austausch funktioniert.
> 
> Bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht. Bin vorher Stützen von RS in verschiedenen CF-Rahmen gefahren und kannte das Thema bisher nicht. Ist das eine spezielle "Krankheit" der Revive? Von diesem Verhüterli habe ich auch erst jetzt erfahren (wobei ich ja ständig mittels Schnellspanner die Stütze gute 3cm rausziehe und wieder reinschiebe (bei schweren Trails)).


Schnellspanner und Teleskopstütze liest sich wie Feuer und Wasser ….🤷


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Mai 2022)

Sebi186 schrieb:


> Schnellspanner und Teleskopstütze liest sich wie Feuer und Wasser ….🤷


Wegen?


----------



## The-Ninth (10. Mai 2022)

seventy7 schrieb:


> Von diesem Verhüterli habe ich auch erst jetzt erfahren (wobei ich ja ständig mittels Schnellspanner die Stütze gute 3cm rausziehe und wieder reinschiebe (bei schweren Trails)).



Wenn du den BikeYoke Willy meinst, der hat aber wenig mit deinem Problem zu tun, der hält Dreck von aussen davon ab sich zwischen Stütze und Sattelrohr zu fressen, was schnell mal zu Geräuschentwicklung führt.


----------



## Sebi186 (10. Mai 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wegen?


Wegen S. 29 in der Anleitung. 🤔


----------



## Sackmann (10. Mai 2022)

seventy7 schrieb:


> Scheint dann auch ein Grund zu sein, dass man dieses Gummidingens separat verkauft.


Der Willy hilft, Dreck und Schmutz und Wasser von oben nicht ins Sitzrohr gelangen zu lassen. Was unten durch den Rahmen kommt, kann der Willy nicht verhindern, und das ist oft das größere Problem. Bei manchen Rahmen ist ganz besonders auffällig - unser Service Center kann ein Lied davon singen. Es gibt Rahmen, bei denen sieht man sowas unverhätnismäßig oft, unabhängig vom Hersteller der Stütze.


sparkfan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Stelle und die Länge des Schadens, den Rahmen anschaue und die Symptome in Finale lese, dann passt das irgendwie nicht zur Hypothese Kontaktkorrosion Carbon - Alu.


Das Bild hier passt wunderbar zum Phänomen Kontaktkorrosion, ein viel besseres Beispiel gibt es nicht. Die Anodisierung kann durch schleifende Carbonpaste schon angekratzt gewesen sein, aber auch eine intakte Beschichtung ist nicht zu 100% gegen Kontaktkorrosion resistent.
Das ist kein Problem der REVIVE, diese Kontaktkorrosion wirst du bei gleichen Bedinungen in ähnlicher Weise bei jeder Stütze haben. Eine Stütze sollte gefettet eingebaut werden, das hilft viel. Außerdem benötigt eine Stütze regelmäßige Wartung und wenn man das ordentlich macht, dann ist die Stütze keine 12 Monate im Rahmen drin, bevor sie wieder mal etwas Pflege bekommt. Das reduziert die Chance, dass sowas passiert auch deutlich. Niemand stellt sein Bike vor dem Winter mit nasser, ungeölter Kette in den Keller, weil jeder weiß, dass das Ding innerhalb weniger Stunden das rosten anfangen kann. Je nach KEtte, kann mna da zuschauen, wie der Rost entsteht. An die Stütze, oder was sonst noch so im Rahmen ist, denken leider die wenigsten. Es ist schwierig, den Kunden das begreiflich zu machen, aber jedes Teil benötigt Pflege, egal wie teuer oder wie gut.

Lass mal eure Winterräder (sofern es Alufelgen sind) auf dem Auto ein ganzes Jahr drauf, dann könnt ihr wenn's gut läuft die Radmuttern wegnehmen, und trotzdem damit rumfahren. Selbst erlebt.


----------



## seventy7 (10. Mai 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Willy hilft, Dreck und Schmutz und Wasser von oben nicht ins Sitzrohr gelangen zu lassen. Was unten durch den Rahmen kommt, kann der Willy nicht verhindern, und das ist oft das größere Problem. Bei manchen Rahmen ist ganz besonders auffällig - unser Service Center kann ein Lied davon singen. Es gibt Rahmen, bei denen sieht man sowas unverhätnismäßig oft, unabhängig vom Hersteller der Stütze.


Ich hätte jetzt behauptet, das von unten nix reinkommt bei meinem Rahmen. Aber unabhängig davon, danke für Deine Rückmeldung.

Mir war wichtig, es zu verstehen. Ich hatte einige Stützen in verschiedenen Bikes und mir war das Thema bisher nicht bekannt; auch meinem näheren Umfeld nicht. Wie Du schon schreibst, es ist/war nicht präsent. Nun weiß ich es, und hab das Thema auf dem Schirm.

Wenn ich das richtig lese, muss man jetzt das untere Rohr ersetzen. Das kann man, soweit ich das sehe, bei Euch bestellen. Bin jetzt vmtl. nicht der geschickteste Handwerker - wie man sicher schon bemerkt hat. Arbeitet Ihr in München mit einem Shop zusammen, an den ich mich wenden kann?

Ab und zu fährt zumindest ein Bus mit Eurer Werbung bei mir vor der Haustür vorbei.


----------



## sparkfan (10. Mai 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Eine Stütze sollte gefettet eingebaut werden, das hilft viel.


Meinst du wirklich auch den Klemmbereich? Da sind m.E. die grössten Chancen für Kontaktkorrosion. Reicht dann aber das max. Drehmoment, damit die Stütze stabil genug geklemmt wird?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich auch den Klemmbereich? Da sind m.E. die grössten Chancen für Kontaktkorrosion. Reicht dann aber das max. Drehmoment, damit die Stütze stabil genug geklemmt wird?




Das hängt vom Rahmen und der Klemme ab.

G.


----------



## hardtails (11. Mai 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Niemand stellt sein Bike vor dem Winter mit nasser, ungeölter Kette in den Keller, weil jeder weiß, dass das Ding innerhalb weniger Stunden das rosten anfangen kann


----------



## Resimilchkuh (11. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich auch den Klemmbereich? Da sind m.E. die grössten Chancen für Kontaktkorrosion. Reicht dann aber das max. Drehmoment, damit die Stütze stabil genug geklemmt wird?


Wird sicher etwas von der Maßhaltigkeit des Rahmen abhängen, bei mir klappt es an 2 Rädern (Orbea Oiz 2019 und Scott Spark 2022) sehr gut mit zähem Fett im Klemmbereich.
Das hier verwende ich:


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002L5YYYA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		

Lag noch rum und ist wie gesagt recht zäh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich auch den Klemmbereich? Da sind m.E. die grössten Chancen für Kontaktkorrosion. Reicht dann aber das max. Drehmoment, damit die Stütze stabil genug geklemmt wird?


Wir empfehlen das, und ich hatte noch kein Rad (und ich hatte schon einige) bei dem das nicht funktioniert hätte. Seit 2007 weiß ich dass ich bewusst immer Fett an Sattelstützen himachen und noch nie ist eine festgebacken. Weder von uns, noch von jemand anderem.
Eine Stütze muss auch nicht geklemmt werden, bis das Wasser rauskommt. Die darf sich auch mal leicht verdrehen, wenn man zu doll über den Sattel mit den Schenkeln steuert. Reinrutschen sollte sie halt beim normalen draufsitzen nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Mai 2022)

seventy7 schrieb:


> Ab und zu fährt zumindest ein Bus mit Eurer Werbung bei mir vor der Haustür vorbei.


Das war mein Bus, aber der wird wohl aber in nächszter Zeit nicht mehr so oft da vorbeifahren. Letzten September bin ich aus München mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge weggezogen und wieder in die Heimat zurück.


----------



## sparkfan (11. Mai 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir empfehlen das, und ich hatte noch kein Rad (und ich hatte schon einige) bei dem das nicht funktioniert hätte. Seit 2007 weiß ich dass ich bewusst immer Fett an Sattelstützen himachen und noch nie ist eine festgebacken.



Das muss ich mal probieren. Hatte nur einmal vor über 10J Probleme mit einer Sattelstütze, an der aus Versehen Fett rangekommen ist. Es war aber eine Kombi Carbonrahmen - Carbonsattelstütze. Vllt war ich auch nur übervorsichtig mit dem Anziehen. Seitdem montiere ich alle Sattelstützen "trocken".


----------



## greenHell (12. Mai 2022)

Gut, dass ich zufälligerweise in diesen Thread gestolpert bin. Habe auch fälchlicherweise Carbonpaste an meiner Revive verwendet aber das hat sich zum Glück noch nicht festgebacken. Danke an euch 😅


----------



## sparkfan (12. Mai 2022)

Steht sogar in der Anleitung, nur das liest niemand so im Detail 
Hab's jetzt auch mit Fett probiert und es hält erstaunlich gut! Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Liegt vllt auch an der rauen Oberfläche der Revive.


----------



## osbow (19. Mai 2022)

Mein Reset-Hebel ist bei der letzten Tour gebrochen. Das Material hat einfach nachgegeben. Zuvor hat der Hebel über Jahre hinweg tadellos funktioniert. Will sagen: der Hebel war richtig installiert.

Jetzt wollte ich die Überreste aus der Stütze entfernen und habe das Video dazu gefunden:





Nachdem ich den Lever demontiert habe, fiel mir auf, dass ich die Hülse nicht durchstechen kann. Kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hal2000 (19. Mai 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Lever demontiert habe, fiel mir auf, dass ich die Hülse nicht durchstechen kann. Kann das sein?


Ja, kann sein. War bei mir auch so. Ich schätze, da wurde was verändert.


----------



## Duke_do (20. Mai 2022)

Ich habe in den Rest des Hebels ein Loch gebohrt und eine kleine Schraube ein Stück rein gedreht und den Hebel dann raus ziehen können.


----------



## sendit89 (20. Mai 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Mein Reset-Hebel ist bei der letzten Tour gebrochen. Das Material hat einfach nachgegeben. Zuvor hat der Hebel über Jahre hinweg tadellos funktioniert. Will sagen: der Hebel war richtig installiert.
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich die Überreste aus der Stütze entfernen und habe das Video dazu gefunden:
> 
> ...


Da sitzt noch eine Madenschraube im Inneren, wenn du die rausschraubst klappt es


----------



## osbow (20. Mai 2022)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Da sitzt noch eine Madenschraube im Inneren, wenn du die rausschraubst klappt es


Haha… danke für en Tipp. Aber die habe ich ja rausgeschraubt.  Oder gibt's da noch eine Zweite?


----------



## sendit89 (20. Mai 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Haha… danke für en Tipp. Aber die habe ich ja rausgeschraubt.  Oder gibt's da noch eine Zweite?


oben ne Kleine im "Kopf" und eine eben direkt dort wo du durchstichst.


----------



## osbow (20. Mai 2022)

sendit89 schrieb:


> oben ne Kleine im "Kopf" und eine eben direkt dort wo du durchstichst.


Dachte, die kleine oben hält die Hülse nur in Position. Aber das wird es auch nicht sein. Ich komme ja mit dem Inbus rein. Aber nur bis zur Hälfte. Dann sieht man aber auch schon, dass es nicht mehr weitergeht. Deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass ich eine ältere Variante habe. 

Dennoch dank für den Tipp!


----------



## sendit89 (20. Mai 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Dachte, die kleine oben hält die Hülse nur in Position. Aber das wird es auch nicht sein. Ich komme ja mit dem Inbus rein. Aber nur bis zur Hälfte. Dann sieht man aber auch schon, dass es nicht mehr weitergeht. Deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass ich eine ältere Variante habe.
> 
> Dennoch dank für den Tipp!


ja genau die kleine hält nur die Hülse, aber dann kann man diese ganz herausnehmen und muss nicht an der Sattelstütze direkt rum machen.


----------



## osbow (21. Mai 2022)

sendit89 schrieb:


> ja genau die kleine hält nur die Hülse, aber dann kann man diese ganz herausnehmen und muss nicht an der Sattelstütze direkt rum machen.


Hab ich gestern auch so gemacht. Beim Bohren hat es mich zwar einen Bohrer gekostet, dafür konnte ich den Rest mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher raushebeln.


----------



## der-Roman (23. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen in die Runde. 
Ich besitze eine Revive der ersten Stunde und sie läuft noch immer geschmeidig. 
Bei mir steht ein neuer Rahmen an und da würde ich die gerne mit für verwenden (sorry @BikeYoke aber es wäre zu schade die wegzugeben). 
Alter Durchmesser ist 31,6mm - kann ich die einfach auf 30,9mm mit neuen unterem Rohr anpassen?
Wäre dort ein neuer Staubabstreifer dran? 
Da gibt es ja unterschiedliche... Ich habe noch ohne den Federring. Ist das egal? Welches Servicekit müsste ich dann denn bestellen? Weil es gibt ja auch verschiedene Gleitlager...


----------



## sparkfan (29. Mai 2022)

Habt ihr die Sattelklemmschrauben mit oder ohne Schraubensicherung montiert? Meine lockern sich ständig. Es sind die beigelegten Stahlschrauben. Entweder ziehe ich sie zu zaghaft an oder sie brauchen (bei mir) Schraubensicherung.
EDIT: der Sattel hat normale Stahlstreben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (29. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Sattelklemmschrauben mit oder ohne Schraubensicherung montiert? Meine lockern sich ständig. Es sind die beigelegten Stahlschrauben. Entweder ziehe ich sie zu zaghaft an oder sie brauchen (bei mir) Schraubensicherung.
> EDIT: der Sattel hat normale Stahlstreben.


Halten bei mir ohne Schraubensicherung bombenfest. Ziehe die ungefähr mit den entsprechenden NM an.


----------



## sparkfan (29. Mai 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Halten bei mir ohne Schraubensicherung bombenfest. Ziehe die ungefähr mit den entsprechenden NM an.


Danke! Muss das Drehmoment bei mir überprüfen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur so stark angezogen, dass der Sattel sich nicht bewegt. Vllt ist das zu wenig, damit sich die Schrauben nicht lockern.


----------



## A_Fischer (13. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Rivive mit Luft (und Ölverlust). Jetzt habe ich mir ein Servicekit und ein Dichtungskit/O-Ringkit bestellt. Ich habe die Dichtungen (nach tutorial) in der Kartusche getauscht. Dann die Kartusche wieder zusammen gebaut. Beim Tausch der Dichtungen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass manche nicht ganz passen. Zum Beispiel schließt das Ventiel auf der Führungsstange oben mit leichter Verzögerung, da die Dichtung gefühlt etwas zu groß ist. Jedenfalls ist die Kartusche nicht dicht und beim aufpumpen spritzt Öl unten raus (an der Führungsstange). Hat jemand nen Tipp woran das liegen könnte? Sind es die falschen Dichtungen? Ich hatte die bei r2 bike bestellt. Da gibt es nur ein Kit.
Dank und Gruß Armin


----------



## AMDude (13. Juni 2022)

A_Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Rivive mit Luft (und Ölverlust). Jetzt habe ich mir ein Servicekit und ein Dichtungskit/O-Ringkit bestellt. Ich habe die Dichtungen (nach tutorial) in der Kartusche getauscht. Dann die Kartusche wieder zusammen gebaut. Beim Tausch der Dichtungen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass manche nicht ganz passen. Zum Beispiel schließt das Ventiel auf der Führungsstange oben mit leichter Verzögerung, da die Dichtung gefühlt etwas zu groß ist. Jedenfalls ist die Kartusche nicht dicht und beim aufpumpen spritzt Öl unten raus (an der Führungsstange). Hat jemand nen Tipp woran das liegen könnte? Sind es die falschen Dichtungen? Ich hatte die bei r2 bike bestellt. Da gibt es nur ein Kit.
> Dank und Gruß Armin


Hier kannst du prüfen was für ein Kit du benötigst:
https://www.bikeyoke.de/media/products/REVIVE service kit coding.pdf


----------



## der-Roman (13. Juni 2022)

der-Roman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde.
> Ich besitze eine Revive der ersten Stunde und sie läuft noch immer geschmeidig.
> Bei mir steht ein neuer Rahmen an und da würde ich die gerne mit für verwenden (sorry @BikeYoke aber es wäre zu schade die wegzugeben).
> Alter Durchmesser ist 31,6mm - kann ich die einfach auf 30,9mm mit neuen unterem Rohr anpassen?
> ...


Um mir das mal selber zu beantworten... 

Ja das geht völlig easy... Man kann mit passendem Rohr die Größe umbauen... Außer auf die MAX. Das dürfte nicht gehen.


----------



## bobais (26. Juni 2022)

Hatte heute morgen nach einer Tour das Bike in der (prallen) Sonne abgestellt (Hugene mit 185 Revive). Als wir dann weiterwollten klemmte der Seilzug - der Trigger lies sich nicht mehr drücken und der Sattel nicht absenken. Nach 1km fahrt war der Spuk wieder vorbei und alles funktionierte wieder wie gehabt. Einer eine Idee woran es liegen könnte ?


----------



## pAn1c (26. Juni 2022)

Dass Öl hat sich ausgedehnt, und somit Druck auf das Ventil vom Trigger ausgeübt.

Was gegen sollte, wäre einmal den Reset Hebel betätigen, damit der Druck am Triggerhebel abgebaut wird.

Alternativ vor dem abstellen die Sattelstütze etwas einfahren.


----------



## alteoma301 (26. Juni 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Alternativ vor dem abstellen die Sattelstütze etwas einfahren.


genau das wird von bikeyoke auch empfohlen. 2 cm absenken reicht aus meiner Erfahrung aus.


----------



## cmon (7. September 2022)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin leider leicht am verzweifeln, aber vll könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Hab mich auch schon mittels Suche durch den Thread hier gelesen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Folgendes Problem:

3 Bikes mit 3 Revive und 3 SQ Lab Sätteln.

Die älteste Stütze mit 160mm von 2017 klemmt den Sattel nicht. Alle drei gleich montiert, alle mit Drehmoment angezogen.

Ich richte den Sattel aus, zieh ihn mit Drehmoment fest und sobald ich 1h bergauf gefahren bin, ist der Sattel verrutscht bis nach vorne auf den Rails. Beim fahren knackt es auch wie Bolle... Beides schon mehrfach gereinigt und neu montiert.

Wenn ich den Sattel tausche gegen einen SLR, keine Probleme mehr. An den anderen beiden Bikes hab ich keine Probleme mit der Kombi...

Ahja, ich hab mir so schon die rails von einem Sattel verbogen, bis er gebrochen ist und die Klemmschrauben der Revive abgerissen, weil die sich auch verbogen hatten.

Da beide Produkte für mich aber gut funktionieren will ich ungern wechseln und bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunblocker40 (7. September 2022)

cmon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin leider leicht am verzweifeln, aber vll könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Hab mich auch schon mittels Suche durch den Thread hier gelesen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte dasselbe Problem.
Wirklich geholfen hat für mich dann das Austauschen auf das Ersatzteil "Sattelklemmplatte oben 2.0".
Muß aber gestehen, dass ich beides ausgetauscht habe (Oberplatte + Unterplatte).
Kann somit nicht genau sagen was wirklich geholfen hat.

Aber es wird schon einen Grund haben warum es eine "Sattelklemmplatte oben 2.0" gibt  🙄


----------



## Charlie_79 (7. September 2022)

cmon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin leider leicht am verzweifeln, aber vll könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Hab mich auch schon mittels Suche durch den Thread hier gelesen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
> 
> ...


Hatte ich auch.
Seit dem Wechsel auf die Vecnum Nivo ist wieder alles gut .
Kein Knarzen, kein Verschieben, alles fein.


----------



## cmon (7. September 2022)

Naja nochmal 3xx € ausgeben wollte ich eigl nicht... Schon interessant, dass die Stütze an sich ja sehr gut konstruiert ist und es dann an einer einfachen klemmung scheitert, die jede andere Stütze hinbekommt. Ich probiere jetzt nochmal die Oberplatte 2.0 aus, das Unterteil scheint zumindest nicht geändert worden zu sein. Allerdings erschließt sich mir auch nicht, was bei der Oberplatte 2.0 besser klemmen sollte als bei der alten.


----------



## Sackmann (7. September 2022)

cmon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin leider leicht am verzweifeln, aber vll könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Hab mich auch schon mittels Suche durch den Thread hier gelesen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
> 
> ...


Kannst du bitte mal ein Bild posten von deinem Setup? Also so, wie es montiert ist? Das würde schonmal helfen.
Ich hatte vor einer Woche ein ähnliches Problem, das mir ein Tester von einen Magazin geschildert hat. Dabei haben wir dann festgestellt, das die Rails verbogen waren. Nach Tauschen der Rails war alles tutti.
Wenn's mit einem anderen Sattel funktioniert, könnte natürlich auch an Sattel irgendwas sein.
Hast du die Rails schonmal auf Geradheit kontrolliert? Und ob sie auch 7mm messen und ob der Abstand passt?
Hast du auch die Klemmplatten (beide) mal kontrolliert, ob sie nicht verbogen sind? Dazu jeweils verkehrt herum z.B. auf eine Glaplattte legen und schauen ob nichts kippelt. 
Die Klemmplatte "v1 oder 1.0", die an Stützen aus 2017 verbaut waren hatte per se überhaupt kein Problem. Die Änderung hatte andere Gründe als Probleme mit der Klemme. Die neue Klemmplatte oben kann dennoch helfen, genauso wie die neuen Schrauben.


----------



## Sackmann (7. September 2022)

cmon schrieb:


> Naja nochmal 3xx € ausgeben wollte ich eigl nicht... Schon interessant, dass die Stütze an sich ja sehr gut konstruiert ist und es dann an einer einfachen klemmung scheitert, die jede andere Stütze hinbekommt. Ich probiere jetzt nochmal die Oberplatte 2.0 aus, das Unterteil scheint zumindest nicht geändert worden zu sein. Allerdings erschließt sich mir auch nicht, was bei der Oberplatte 2.0 besser klemmen sollte als bei der alten.


Die Stützea hat ganz sicher nicht mehr oder weniger Probleme als andere Stützen, einen Sattel sauber zu klemmen. Bei den durchaus ansehnlichen Stückzahlen, die da mittlerweile überall unterwegs sind, wäre das sonst suche schon ein ziemliches Thema. Sowas ist ein Einzelfall, und wir wissen ja noch gar nicht ob es überhaupt an der Stütze liegt, wenn es ja mit einem anderen Sattel funktioniert.


----------



## Sackmann (7. September 2022)

Charlie_79 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch.
> Seit dem Wechsel auf die Vecnum Nivo ist wieder alles gut .
> Kein Knarzen, kein Verschieben, alles fein.


Das freut mich für Dich, ist aber halt schade, denn Knacken oder Knarzen tut's bei uns nicht mehr und nicht weniger als bei anderen. Und Sättel festhalten tun unsere Stützen in der Regel auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (8. September 2022)

Bei mir hat sich der Sattel auf den ersten 2 Ausfahrten auch langsam gelockert. Musste aber nur die Schrauben 2x nachziehen. Irgendwie habe ich es die ersten 2 Male nicht geschafft, den Sattel vernünftig zu montieren. Vor allem wenn man den Sattel etwas extremer nach vorne neigen muss, muss man etwas mehr aufpassen bei der Montage. Das Problem, sofern man von einem Problem reden kann, betrifft so gut wie alle (oder mindestens viele) Sattelstützen. Das passiert vllt auch nur in Kombination mit bestimmten Satteln. Bei einer anderen Revive mit einem anderen Sattel (SQLAb 611) hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Da habe ich aber auch von Anfang an bei der Montage mehr aufgepasst.

@cmon: so wie du das Problem beschreibst, wundert es mich, dass du's nicht relativ früh bemerkt hast. Der Sattel müsste ziemlich viel Spiel haben. Absteigen, Schrauben nachziehen. Dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gross, dass nichts verbiegt oder bricht.


----------



## Sunblocker40 (8. September 2022)

nochmals ...

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit meinen SQ-Lab Satteln (bei den S-Tube Rails).
Bekam dann von SQ-Lab sogar umgehend einen neuen Sattel, weil ich denen das Problem beschrieb.
Danach dasselbe Problem wie vorher.

Die (S-Tube Rail) Sattel habe ich dann bei den Bikes in meiner Familie montiert und ich bin auf die Carbon-Rails umgestiegen. 
War ein plausibler Grund gegenüber meiner Finanzministerin 😆

Damals habe ich halt alles auf einmal umgestellt:
Ober+Unterplatte getauscht + Carbon Sattel


PS:
... der Tausch auf den Carbon-Sattel hatte ich leider vergessen ... war schon zu lange her


----------



## cmon (8. September 2022)

Das Problem hab ich seit tag 1 mit der Stütze und dem Sattel an dem Rad. Die anderen Räder wie gesagt ohne Probleme mit der gleichen Kombination.

Die Schrauben lockern  sich auch nicht wirklich, der Sattel rutscht auf den Rails nur nach vorne. Vorallem nach längeren, steilen Uphills. Das fahr ich mit den anderen beiden Rädern aber auch nicht.

Das der Sattel schief ist halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Denn der erste Sattel war neu und nach einem Jahr hinüber. Gab auf Gewährleistung einen neuen von sqlabs. Den zweiten hat's nach 2 Jahren gerichtet. Dann den SLR TT ohne Probleme gefahren, bis ich vor 3 Wochen erneut gegen einen neuen 611er von sq labs getauscht hab. Dabei hab ich die Schrauben zur Klemmung ersetzt, da eine abgerissen ist bei der Demontage. Jetzt im Urlaub ist das alte Problem zurück und ich bin genervt.

Die Klemmplatte ist Plan. Hab sie ausgebaut gehabt und neben die 2.0er der anderen Stütze gelegt, um herauszufinden, ob es da konstruktiv Unterschiede gibt. Das der Sattel schiefe Rails hat glaube ich nicht... meine Vermutung geht eher in die Richtung, dass die Rails des SQ Lab lackiert sind und die des SLR nicht und daher der SLR besser klemmt. Inzwischen ist der Lack teilweise ab, vll wird's besser.

Ob die Rails 7mm haben weiß ich nicht, ist ja kein Nischenprodukt, daher hab ich bisher nicht auf sowas geachtet. Messe ich Zuhause aber gerne nochmal nach. Ansonsten kommt die Kombi weg und was anderes her, bei jeder Fahrt mehrfach den Sattel neu ausrichten macht nämlich keinen Spaß.


----------



## Sackmann (8. September 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich der Sattel auf den ersten 2 Ausfahrten auch langsam gelockert. Musste aber nur die Schrauben 2x nachziehen. Irgendwie habe ich es die ersten 2 Male nicht geschafft, den Sattel vernünftig zu montieren. Vor allem wenn man den Sattel etwas extremer nach vorne neigen muss, muss man etwas mehr aufpassen bei der Montage. Das Problem, sofern man von einem Problem reden kann, betrifft so gut wie alle (oder mindestens viele) Sattelstützen. Das passiert vllt auch nur in Kombination mit bestimmten Satteln. Bei einer anderen Revive mit einem anderen Sattel (SQLAb 611) hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Da habe ich aber auch von Anfang an bei der Montage mehr aufgepasst.
> 
> @cmon: so wie du das Problem beschreibst, wundert es mich, dass du's nicht relativ früh bemerkt hast. Der Sattel müsste ziemlich viel Spiel haben. Absteigen, Schrauben nachziehen. Dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gross, dass nichts verbiegt oder bricht.


Dass sich Sättel gerade nach den ersten Ausfahrten lockern können, ist normal. Frischee Schraubverbindungen können sich u.U. erst nochmal setzen, dann geht Vorspannung verloren, und man muss nachziehen. Deswegen zieht man ja auch z.B. Radschrauben am Auto oder Vorbauschrauben und generell alle Schrauben am Bike nochmal nach, bzw. kontrolliert bei einem neuen Bike.
Nach 1-2 Mal sollte das aber kein Thema mehr sein.


----------



## Sackmann (8. September 2022)

cmon schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich seit tag 1 mit der Stütze und dem Sattel an dem Rad. Die anderen Räder wie gesagt ohne Probleme mit der gleichen Kombination.
> 
> Die Schrauben lockern  sich auch nicht wirklich, der Sattel rutscht auf den Rails nur nach vorne. Vorallem nach längeren, steilen Uphills. Das fahr ich mit den anderen beiden Rädern aber auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 Die Frage mit den 7mm zielte eher darauf ab, ob die Rails auch tatsächlich 7mm haben, oder ob sie  untermaßig sind, z.B. 6,50 oder 6,70 oder so. Alles schon erlebt.
Ich hatte nach einem Foto des momentanen Setups im montierten Zustand gebeten. Kannst du einfach mal eines posten, bitte?
Du schreibst, *die* Klemmplatte (Singular) sei plan. Hast du beide geprüft?
Zum Thema ungerader Sattelrails:








						New video by Stefan Sack
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				



Alles niegelnagelneue und bisher unverbaute Sättel.
Glaubst du nur, dass dein Sattel nicht schief ist, oder hast du das mal geprüft? 
Das muss nicht das Problem sein, aber wir versuchen ja hier rauszufinden, was es sein könnte.


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2022)

@cmon: Magst du die Fotos noch posten?


----------



## cmon (9. September 2022)

Ja morgen. Heute ist Strandtag und das Rad ruht im Hotelkeller.


----------



## cmon (10. September 2022)

Hier die Fotos. So wie es aktuell montiert ist hat es jetzt eine Tour ohne verrutschen gehalten. Sollte das so bleiben, fasse ich das nicht mehr an. Allerdings ist nichts anders montiert als sonst auch. Auffällig: der Lack ist nur auf einer rail ab. Auf der Seite mit Lack fehlt vor an der Klemmplatte unten eine Ecke, die Auflage der Schiene ist aber unbeschädigt.


----------



## Sackmann (10. September 2022)

Danke für die Bilder.
Deine obere Klemmplatte ist schonmal verkehrt herum montiert.
Wenn das schon immer so montiert war, dann klemmt es auch schon immer nicht so, wie es sollte.





Und wie sieht es mit den Sattelrails aus? Das Bild kann täsuchen, aber zumindest das in Fahrtrichtung linke sieht nach oben gebogen aus.




Genau deswegen frage ich immer nach solchen Bildern oder Videos.


----------



## der-Roman (10. September 2022)

Durch die falsche Position der oberen Platte könnten wirklich die Rails vorn etwas nach oben gebogen worden sein...
Die Kraft des Allerwertesten wirkt dadurch ja wesentlich höher vorne auf die Rails?
Biegemoment/Hebelwirkung oder wie auch immer das sich schimpft.
Es fehlt vorne von oben der Gegenhalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (10. September 2022)

Lobhudelei, finde es klasse Sacki wie du dich um deine Produkte kümmerst, und evtl Fehlerquellen auf zu spüren 
Zu meiner Absoluten Zufriedenheit  fehlt jetzt nur noch der Barkeeper in 31,8mm......


----------



## DMLRUS (10. September 2022)

cmon schrieb:


> Hier die Fotos. So wie es aktuell montiert ist hat es jetzt eine Tour ohne verrutschen gehalten. Sollte das so bleiben, fasse ich das nicht mehr an. Allerdings ist nichts anders montiert als sonst auch. Auffällig: der Lack ist nur auf einer rail ab. Auf der Seite mit Lack fehlt vor an der Klemmplatte unten eine Ecke, die Auflage der Schiene ist aber unbeschädigt.


Hab zu spät gelesen. Oben ist alles beschrieben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2022)

Lol, dann weiß ich jetzt wohl auch wieso der Sagma knarzt.  Gleich mal rumgedreht.
Mir sah das wohl zu komisch aus, so wie es sein soll.
Merke: Nie alles ganz auseinander bauen und putzen.


----------



## pAn1c (10. September 2022)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Hab zu spät gelesen. Oben ist alles beschrieben.


Du hast, so wie ich auch, einen sehr flachen Winkel der Sattelstütze, dadurch du wird die vordere Schraube übermäßig wir eingedreht, um den Sattel waagerecht zu bekommen.
Bei mir schabt dann die hintere Schraube im Auge, und verbirgt sich leicht.
Drückst man jetzt auf die Sattelnase, dann schiebt sich bei mir die obere Platte etwas nach vorne, wodurch der Sattel nicht mehr so stark geklemmt wird.

So war es bei mir.


----------



## cmon (10. September 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder.
> Deine obere Klemmplatte ist schonmal verkehrt herum montiert.
> Wenn das schon immer so montiert war, dann klemmt es auch schon immer nicht so, wie es sollte.
> Anhang anzeigen 1548289
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, ob die schon immer so montiert war kann ich ehrlich gesagt schlecht sagen. Auf der Platte ist ja keine Markierung, anders als auf den 2.0ern. 

Ich montiere die Platte nochmal neu wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin und werde berichten. Ich vermesse das dann auch mal und schau was Plan ist. Heute hat's zumindest die zweite Tour in Folge gehalten.


----------



## Sackmann (10. September 2022)

Auf der Platte 2.0 (der oberen) ist auch jetzt keine Markierung.
Der Hauptgrund für die 2.0 war nämlich nicht, dass es Probleme mit der Platte gab (wie es eben oben fälschlich hingestellt wurde, ganz im Gegenteil), sondern dass wir die 2.0 symmetrisch gemacht haben, um keine Möglichkeit mehr zu bieten, diese falsch herum zu montieren.
Die neueste Version der unteren Platte hat nun einen Pfeil, der in Fahrtrichtung zeigt.
Obwohl die Orientierung der Platten explizit in der Bedienungsanleitung erklärt ist, wurden die wohl öfter verkehrt montiert.
Darüber hinaus sollte man den Sattel, die Schrauben und die Platten während des Anziehens eben so positionieren sollte, dass sie sich nicht verspannen. Dazu gehört es, die Schrauben abwechselnd (!!!) Schritt für Schritt anzuziehen, und die Platten so hinzuschieben, dass sie gleichmäßig anliegen. Sie dürfen sich nicht vorne oder hinten abheben, während man die eine oder andere Schraube festzieht. Dazu kann es vonnöten sein, die obere Platte mit der Hand leicht nach vorne oder hinten zu schieben.


----------



## sparkfan (10. September 2022)

Wie kommt es dazu, dass die Farbe (Eloxal?) an den Enden der Klemmplatte ab ist? Das habe ich noch nie gesehen bis jetzt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. September 2022)

cmon schrieb:


> Dabei hab ich die Schrauben zur Klemmung ersetzt, da eine abgerissen ist bei der Demontage.





cmon schrieb:


> Auf der Seite mit Lack fehlt vor an der Klemmplatte unten eine Ecke, die Auflage der Schiene ist aber unbeschädigt.





sparkfan schrieb:


> Wie kommt es dazu, dass die Farbe (Eloxal?) an den Enden der Klemmplatte ab ist? Das habe ich noch nie gesehen bis jetzt.


----------



## sparkfan (10. September 2022)

Ich meine alle Ecken, nicht nur die eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. September 2022)

Je nachdem wie der Sattel geformt ist, montiert ist, und wie die Schenkel ausschauen, und wenn das Rad auch regelmäßig bewegt wird und nicht nur rumsteht, wird da über kurz oder lang poliert. Kommt sicher auch bissl auf das Material der Hose an und bei welchem Wetter gefahren wird.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. September 2022)

Wie leicht leicht ließe sich denn der Auslösemechanismus bei der Revive tauschen? Ich müsste ein paar Millimeter wegnehmen damit die 213er ins Druid passt.

Oder gibt es einen alternativen Auslöser?


----------



## Duke_do (21. September 2022)

Man kann den Auslöser unten drehen, eventuell reicht das ja schon um genug Platz zu bekommen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. September 2022)

Das ist bereits einkalkuliert. Knapper könnte es wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. September 2022)

Ich habe mir mal die Explosionszeichnung angeschaut. Den Mechanismus bekommt man sehr einfach entfernt. Da kann man auch mal was versauen und zur Not tauschen.
Man könnte auch den Hub um ein paar Millimeter reduzieren. Ich schaue mal in Ruhe drüber. 

@Sackmann
Eure Stützen sowie die gesamte Ersatzteilversorgung und die Produktdokumentation überzeugen einfach. Eine 210er OneUp würde ohne Probleme passen. Aber da betreibe ich lieber etwas Aufwand und habe für die nächsten Jahre Ruhe.


----------



## el Lingo (21. September 2022)

Bzgl. einer möglichen Anpassung des Hubes der 213er Stütze hatte ich hier auch mal angefragt, war aber nicht machbar. Habe dann die 213er gegen eine 185er getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. September 2022)

Ich hatte einen kleinen Denkfehler und habe die Stelle mal entfernt. Nicht dass hier noch unnötig die Kartusche zerlegt wird. Ich schaue heute Abend mal in Ruhe drüber.


----------



## sparkfan (22. September 2022)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Bzgl. einer möglichen Anpassung des Hubes der 213er Stütze hatte ich hier auch mal angefragt, war aber nicht machbar. Habe dann die 213er gegen eine 185er getauscht.



Hubreduzierung mit Tokens o.ä. geht mittlerweile, aber nur für gewisse Modelle, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Steht irgendwo im Thread.
Das löst aber das Problem der Einstecktiefe nicht


----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2022)

Ja, geht bei der Divine


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. September 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Hubreduzierung mit Tokens o.ä. geht mittlerweile, aber nur für gewisse Modelle, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Steht irgendwo im Thread.
> Das löst aber das Problem der Einstecktiefe nicht


Und wie kommt man auf seine Sitzhöhe, wenn die Stütze im Hub reduziert ist? 😉


----------



## sparkfan (22. September 2022)

@Hendrik1988 : du würdest also etwas Hub opfern, um die Einstecktiefe zu reduzieren? Persönlich würde ich vermutlich eher zur Variante mit 185mm greifen. Es sei denn, es ist von Anfang an klar, dass die Stütze demnächst an ein anderes Bike wandert, wo das auch so passen würde. Ist aber nur eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Rines (22. September 2022)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man auf seine Sitzhöhe, wenn die Stütze im Hub reduziert ist? 😉


Du ziehst die Stütze soweit raus bis die Höhe passt?


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. September 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Für die Revive wird es in Kürze was geben.





Sackmann schrieb:


> Spacer habe ich da, wenn jemand Bedarf hat, dann schreibt uns einfach *per Mail* an unter [email protected].
> Alle seit Anfang August *produzierten* REVIVES haben die Spacer bereits inklusive.
> Das heißt *NICHT*, dass jede Stütze, die seit August an Kunden ausgeliefert wurde, die Spacer auch beinhaltet (Lagerbestände bei den Händlern oder bei uns).
> Offiziell ist das mit den Spacern noch nicht kommuniziert, weil wir noch kein Installationsvideo dazu gemacht haben. Es ist aber vom Prinzip her das Gleiche wie bei der DIVINE. Die Spacer müssen auf den Schaft zwischen Kolben und Sealhead geclipst werden.
> ...


@Hendrik1988


----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2022)

Klasse, aber für mich zu spät. Die 185er macht aber auch einen guten Job


----------



## Sackmann (22. September 2022)

Auch die REVIVE ist mittlerweile ebenfalls über Spacer unter dem Kolben auf der Kolbenstange, vergleicbar zur DIVINE, im Hubreduzierbar. 
Die Spacer für die REVIVE sind mitterweile auch im Webshop drin.


----------



## der-Roman (9. Oktober 2022)

Hallo in die Runde.

ich habe mit meiner Revive 185 zwei Probleme.
Das erste: sie sackt circa 5mm ab trotz entlüftens
zweite Problem: wenn ich die Stütze bis runter (also kompletten Hub) "entlüfte" ist es, als ob mehr Luft ins System kommt und dann kann ich sie mit der Hand so grob 10 Zentimer! runter drücken. Fühlt sich an wie eine Feder.
Nur wenn ich nicht den ganzen Hub zum entlüften nutze (max 3/4) komme ich nach 2-3 mal entlüften wieder auf die rund 5mm absacken... Luftdruck passt mit 250psi

was is denn da los?


Kann aktuell kein Video machen, weil der Hebel heute abgebroch ist und der Rest noch drin steckt (gerade erst gesehen). Muss das morgen erstmal rauspopeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriesel (9. Oktober 2022)

Hatte ich auch: Ich denke, die Stütze hatte Öl verloren. Habe einen großen Service gemacht und seitdem ist alles wieder gut.


----------



## der-Roman (9. Oktober 2022)

Auch das mit dem starken absacken beim entlüften mit gesamten Hub?

Wo hast du denn Service machen lassen? LemonShox?

Edit: Wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke könnte es wirklich sein das bisschen Öl fehlt... Hatte die Stütze draußen und beim Ventiladapter abdrehen kam eine kleine Luft/Ölwolke mit raus. Hatte die Stütze bisschen waagerecht gehalten anstatt senkrecht 🤔
Aber so viel war es dann aber auch wieder nicht was raus kam...


----------



## Kriesel (10. Oktober 2022)

der-Roman schrieb:


> Auch das mit dem starken absacken beim entlüften mit gesamten Hub?


Ja war genauso


der-Roman schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn Service machen lassen? LemonShox?



Den Service habe ich selber gemacht.


----------



## der-Roman (10. Oktober 2022)

ok das Video mit dem Full-Service sieht nicht soooo kompliziert aus.

aber
@Sackmann​bekomme ich oben durch das Luftventil eine kleine Menge Öl ins innere. So 1-2cl ?
Wenn ich mir das Reset_Demo Video anschaue, sollte ich doch, wenn ich die Stütze absichtlich "belüfte" (also Stützte auf den Kopf drehen und warten) dort dann gefahrlos 1-2cl Öl rein bekommen?
Natürlich ohne Druck im System!


----------



## Sackmann (11. Oktober 2022)

Ja, durch's Luftventil bekommt man, wenn's sein muss, auch Öl rein.
Ventilkern dazu natürlich vorher entfernen.


----------



## der-Roman (15. Oktober 2022)

so. ich habe heute einen großen Service an der Revive gemacht und sie läuft wieder perfekt.
Den kleinen Service hab ich schon öfters gemacht aber den großen noch nicht.

Mit Hilfe des Videos auf dem Bikeyoke Youtube Channel geht das absolut ohne Probleme.
Ich habe aber auch nur die Dichtungen gewechselt, wo man ohne weiteres ran kommt (wird ja im Video sogar gesagt das ansich nur eine Dichtung unter "höherem" Verschleiß steht als alle anderen.)

Ich finde die Servicebarkeit echt beeindruckend. 
In 4 Jahren 2x kleiner Service und 1x großer Service und die Kosten halten sich da im Rahmen.

Danke @Sackmann für so ein geiles Teil 

Dennoch kleiner Kritikpunt: die zu kaufende Ölmenge. Wäre es nicht möglich, irgendwie (auch ökologisch) günstig kleinere Abpackungen zu realisieren?
Ich stelle mir da gerade sowas vor wie die großen Luftpolsterfolien aus einem Biopolymer oder so... (kenne mich da nicht aus). Fertig korrekt befüllt wo man nur noch nen Zippel abreißen muss und einfüllen kann.
Weil, mit den 250ml kann ich bei der 185er 5x großen Service machen... ich denke wenn man alle 2-3 Jahre einen großen Service machen (muss) ist das eine verdammt lange Zeit wo man Öl vorrätig hat (gibt es da ein MHD?)
Bei den Kurzen Stützen werden es noch mehr...
(klar logistisch für den Hersteller ist das nochmal blöder)

Aber. So denne.

btw: meine 160er aus der aller ersten Charge läuft auch noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Sebi186 (15. Oktober 2022)

Das mit dem „MHD“ würde mich auch interessieren hab auch ne große pulle Öl hier stehen.


----------



## Kriesel (15. Oktober 2022)

Falls jemand im Raum Heidelberg mal ein wenig von dem  Öl braucht, kann er sich bei mir melden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. November 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Auch die REVIVE ist mittlerweile ebenfalls über Spacer unter dem Kolben auf der Kolbenstange, vergleicbar zur DIVINE, im Hubreduzierbar.
> Die Spacer für die REVIVE sind mitterweile auch im Webshop drin.


Wie lange liefert ihr denn die im Hub reduzierbare Stütze schon an die Radhersteller aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (6. November 2022)

Die Radhersteller bekommen die Reducer in der Regel nicht mit dazu, außer sie werden explizit mitbestellt. Genauso ist's mit dem Reset Hebelchen. Der ist an Komplettbikes nur mit dran, wenn er explizit mitbestellt wird.


----------



## bummel42 (22. November 2022)

Hallo @Sackmann ,

ich habe gerade bei Euch im Shop den kleinen Segering für eine Revive gesucht.
Leider gibt es den nicht einzeln?
Gibt es ggf. eine andere Möglichkeit?

Danke und Grüße
bummel


----------



## Sackmann (22. November 2022)

bestell den normalen und schreib ins Kommentarfeld:
"Bitte Circlip R12 schicken"


----------



## Fortis76 (23. November 2022)

Mal ne Frage, wie groß ist denn der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der Divine SL 100mm zur 80mm, wenn man die Sattelstütze aufs gleiche Gesamtmaß kürzt? Ist das zufällig bekannt? Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Sackmann (23. November 2022)

Wie groß ist denn das Ziel-Gesamtmaß?


----------



## Fortis76 (23. November 2022)

380mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. November 2022)

Dann schneidest du bei einer 80er/31.6 ca. 9g weg und bei einer 100er/31.6 ca. 19g.


----------



## Sackmann (24. November 2022)

Aber falscher Thread, ne?


----------



## Elflamengo (25. November 2022)

Muss ich beim Lower Tube/100h Service der Revive die Luft ablassen?


----------



## Sackmann (25. November 2022)




----------



## Elflamengo (25. November 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1591812


Danke


----------



## Grisi89 (10. Dezember 2022)

Moin Moin,
Mir friert meine bikeyoke Revive nach circa 30 Minuten Fahrzeit ein!
Sie stellt dann nicht mehr zurück das sie blockiert der Seilzug ist auch locker am Trigger!
Wenn ich den kompletten Zug unten im Dämpferkäfig "Banshee Titan" ziehe und drücke blockiert sie wieder!


----------



## Monstafant (10. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir half bei diesem Verhalten ein Reinigen + Fetten des Auslösers unten an der Stütze. War ziemlich schmutzig bzw. verschlammt.


----------



## Grisi89 (10. Dezember 2022)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Bei mir half bei diesem Verhalten ein Reinigen + Fetten des Auslösers unten an der Stütze. War ziemlich schmutzig bzw. verschlammt.


Das werde ich Mal machen bin gespannt
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Birotarier (3. Januar 2023)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Knarzen der revive 185, BJ2019 ?  Muss irgendwann im letzten Jahr losgegangen sein. 11/21 war die Stütze beim großen service  (wegen Einsinken) bei lemonshox. Direkt danach war es irgendwie noch nicht. Habe schon eine Sattelklemme geschrottet und durch hope ersetzt, alles schön mit Carbonpaste versehen einschließlich Sattelmontage.  Klang zuletzt original wir knarzender Sattel, vor allem bei Lastwechseln, so dass ich dann noch sinnlos den SQlab getauscht habe. Kann man was machen?  Wieder zum service ?


----------



## hemi (3. Januar 2023)

was mir da nur einfällt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sr-34 (3. Januar 2023)

hemi schrieb:


> was mir da nur einfällt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1612837


Ich kann da nur das BikeGrease von Motorex empfehlen


----------



## Birotarier (3. Januar 2023)

hemi schrieb:


> was mir da nur einfällt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1612837


Danke, aber ich glaube es knarzt irgendwo zwischen Stütze und Sattel.  Der Kopf der Stütze mit der Klemmung hat ja gegenüber der Stütze  ("Tauchrohr?") etwas seitliches Spiel. Gibt es das, dass es dazwischen knackt ?
Es kann auch sein, dass ich die Stütze im Rahmen doch mit Fett montiert habe.  Müsste ich nochmal rausziehen, um nachzuschauen. Mach ich nur, wenn's sein muss, weil man ja immer den ganzen Zug hinterherziehen muss.


----------



## nevsone (3. Januar 2023)

Ich hatte mal was Ähnliches bezüglich des knacken. Die Schrauben oder Tonnen liegen ja in so einer Mulde, hab alles gereinigt und mit etwas Fett versehen. Zusätzlich hab ich die Schraublöcher etwas „entgratet“, hatte das Gefühl das es da etwas klemmt. Es gibt hier irgendwelche 1-2 Fälle die das ähnlich hatten, bitte einmal Suche benutzen. Da ist es meine ich besser erklärt, inkl. Bilder?!? Kann mich gerade nur schwach erinnern.

Ja, komisch, es trat auch erst sehr spät auf und bei zwei Sätteln.

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott


----------

